# Birchbox April 2014 - SPOILERS



## RenoFab (Mar 18, 2014)

Here we go again!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 18, 2014)

FAQ's!  Every month, we get lovely new people with questions.  We want to give you a resource to help people quickly (because we love helping here!).  If you see someone asking a common question (what is a clicky truck, what is the app trick, etc), just come to the first page of this thread, find my post, quote it, and edit out the parts you don't need.  Hope this helps!

*Q. When does Birchbox ship?*

A. Birchbox typically ships by the 10th of each month unless there is a delay.

*Q. How many products are sent out?*

A. Depends on the month and on the box. They typically send between four to six items each month ranging from perfume samples to full size cosmetic products.

*Q:  Why does my box only show that Iâ€™m getting 3 items?*

A:  Donâ€™t worry!  The box contents are still updating.  Birchbox guarantees that youâ€™ll get 4-6 items, so youâ€™re getting at least one more!  Just be patient and the box will update with more items soon.

*Q: How do I know what number box Iâ€™m getting?*

A: Log into your account, click on BOX at the top of the screen then scroll down and it will show your products for that month - but it won't tell you which box it is. To find out exactly what box you're getting scroll down further to the box history and you'll see your current box as well as any past boxes. If you hover your mouse over the current monthâ€™s box, a link should pop up, with your box number at the end of the URL. If you click on it picture, youâ€™ll be taken to that box page, and the box number will show at the end of the URL in your address box.

*Q:  What is a â€œclicky truckâ€?*

A:  A clicky truck means that your box has shipped and the shipping information is on the Birchbox website.  If you log into the site and go to â€œAccount Settingsâ€, youâ€™ll see a little truck that has the current month listed.  Once the new month starts, the truck will update to that month, but without tracking information.  Then, once your box ships, a tracking link will show up UNDERNEATH the truck (the truck itself is not actually clickable, the link beneath it is).

*Q:  Whatâ€™s the difference between a regular Birchbox and a Welcome Box?*

A:  A Welcome Box is when you get someone (or yourself!) a Gift Subscription.  If you go through the regular wait list, you wonâ€™t get a Welcome Box, youâ€™ll just get a regular box from that month.  But if youâ€™ve been given a Gift Sub, or purchased one for yourself, then youâ€™ll get a Welcome Box â€“ which will have several items from previous Birchboxes. 

*Q:  What is a â€œpunishment boxâ€?*

A:  A Punishment box is not an official Birchbox thing.  Sometimes people get boxes that they donâ€™t like.  Either they feel that the items are completely off from the profile they set up, or they just got items that they personally will never use.  It is based entirely off of opinion â€“ one personâ€™s Punishment Box can be someone elseâ€™s Best Box Ever!

*Q:  What is Box Envy?*

A:  Box Envy happens when you get a box with items you donâ€™t want, but you see someone else get a box that would have been just PERFECT for you!

*Q:  How can I do a trade?*

A: Sometimes, youâ€™ll get an item that you just donâ€™t want or canâ€™t use.  Thatâ€™s the risk we all take with getting subscription boxes.  Donâ€™t worry, you can trade it!  You can either create a trade thread through the regular channel or post in the Birchbox-specific trade thread for that month.  If someone has created a trade thread, theyâ€™ll post the link in this thread (and once I see it, Iâ€™ll try to update this post with it!)  Hereâ€™s a link to the regular trade thread area https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/23798/subscription-box-swaps  Please be sure to read the buy/sell/trade rules and comply with them.  Any trade talk in this thread is subject to deletion.

*Q:  Why is everyone asking how much boxes weigh?*

A:  Box weight is a great way to see if youâ€™re getting the same box as someone else.  Also, heavier boxes tend to contain larger (though not necessarily better) items like leave in conditioner, shampoo, etc.  Lighter boxes contain items like foil samples OR full-size makeup! 

*Q:  What is the App Trick?  Or, how can I use my iPhone to see what Iâ€™m getting before the 10th?*

A:  If you have an iPhone, you can SOMETIMES figure out what youâ€™re getting before boxes update.  Open the Birchbox app and go to the Discovery section.  Then start scrolling!  Look for items marked â€œBox Historyâ€.  If itâ€™s an item that you havenâ€™t gotten in previous boxes, then it just may be in your box this month!  However, this is not an exact science.

*Q:  My box doesnâ€™t match the picture on the website! (i.e. items are missing or damaged, or you received something that wasnâ€™t listed in the box contents)  What do I do?*

A:  Birchbox has a great Customer Service Team.  Just email them at [email protected] and theyâ€™ll be happy to help you get it sorted out.

*Q: I said no perfume/hair products/nail polish/etc.! Why did they send this to me?*

A: There is literally NO WAY to opt out of anything. You can uncheck the box on the quiz, and on Fragrances, limit it to 6 samples per year, but you cannot entirely opt out of anything.  Even due to allergies.  

*Q:  What is a Mystery Pack/Pick Two?*

A: Whenever you place an order over $35 from the Birchbox shop, you can add a "Mystery Pack" to your order (you must add the Mystery Pack from the Bonus Shop, it will not come automatically).  It will contain two samples.  One may be a foil, but there is supposed to be at least one "deluxe" sample (an MUT member recently got the definition of deluxe as "at least three uses, and is resealable").  If you get two foil samples, please contact Birchbox Ops to let them know and they will try to accommodate you by sending another sample pack OR by giving you points.  You used to be able to choose from a number of sample packs with set samples, which is where the "Pick Two" name comes from.  However, that option is no longer available, and all samples packs are "Mystery Packs".

*Q:  I just saw a great code for additional points!  It's past the first of the month, and I've already been billed.  If I cancel/restart my subscription, will I get two boxes for this month?*

A:  As long as you have already been billed for this month (regardless of whether your box is still in packing stage, has been shipped, or you already have it in your hands), you WILL NOT get two boxes in one month UNLESS you have two accounts.  For example, let's say it's Nov 5th.  You've been billed for Nov, but your box hasn't been revealed or shipped yet.  You see an awesome points code, and cancel/reactivate your account.  You will get ONE Nov box, and you have now PRE-PAYED for Dec.  Which means you won't get billed on Dec 1st, but you will get a Dec box.


----------



## TippyAG (Mar 19, 2014)

To me April means Spring Break and one step closer to summer!! I'm hoping my April BB includes some or all of the following: A fun new lippie, always looking for a HG moisturizer or serum (tho last months DDF dew is really nice!!), would love a hair mask, dry shampoo... I'm sure there's more tho. ðŸ˜‰


----------



## angienharry (Mar 19, 2014)

April wish list: Hoping for some makeup (except for mascara) Maybe a colored eye liner or a lip liner would be awesome. Bath salts Nail polish in a fun spring color Sulfate free, paraben free shampoo/ conditioner Extra- tea or chocolate or how about a candle!


----------



## lioness90 (Mar 19, 2014)

My March box was awesome so I can't wait to see what they have to offer in April! And I should be getting my 13th month code in April.


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 19, 2014)

APRIL WISH LIST:

Eyeshadow primer

Nail polish base coat or quick dry top coat

Tinted lip balm

Cream eyeshadow in a summer easy color like peach or light gold


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 19, 2014)

Kinda meh about March.

So my April wishlist includes:

- bronzer to get ready for summer

- lip gloss or gloss balm

- dry shampoo

- BP oil

- sheet mask

- facial spray/mist

No tea or food please


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 19, 2014)

For April, I would like to see: Inika Eyeliner in Eternal Marine Orange or Peach Lipstick Bright Nail Polish


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 19, 2014)

April wants:

some color for the eyes, whether it be an eyeshadow or liner

a bright and springy nail polish, but from a new brand! i don't mind the CC minis at all, but i'm also wanting to discover something new!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 19, 2014)

I think I'm looking for something peach-or-pink-champagne-shimmery. And a body oil! And a super moisturizing shaving cream and exfoliating scrub! And a shower gel in a spring fruit scent, not a floral. And, as always, more indie/boutique lines.


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 19, 2014)

I want everything to smell like flowers and look like flowers.  I've had enough of this winter--I analyze my spring bulbs daily for signs of blooming  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 19, 2014)

> I want everything to smell like flowers and look like flowers. Â I've had enough of this winter--I analyze my spring bulbs daily for signs of blooming  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I want everything to smell like flowers, too. I can't wait for the Lilacs to bloom. It's my favorite flowers scent. Today I was at CVS and it's the 1st time I've seen Degree brand Sheer Lilac deodorant/antiperspirant, so I bought it and I got home and tried it after my shower ... and it freakin' smells just like the original Degree for women I used to wear in high school. It's okay, but I wanted the Lilac scent, darn it. Oh, and on the topic of Birchbox, please no deodorant wipes. I get it that they're handy, but I really prefer deodorant in a stick or a gel.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 19, 2014)

How about some sort of pre-shave oil for legs or dermabrasion for body?  I am ready for dresses and skirts!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think I'm looking for something peach-or-pink-champagne-shimmery. And a body oil! And a super moisturizing shaving cream and exfoliating scrub! And a shower gel in a spring fruit scent, not a floral. And, as always, more indie/boutique lines.
I did not see this before I posted mine!  Great minds!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did not see this before I posted mine!  Great minds!
Heh.  I'm not big on skirts or dresses (they clash with the huge -- probably 3"x6" -- bombshell tattoo I have on the back of one of my calves), but I tend to roll up my jeans a *lot* once spring hits!  The weather around here is so freakishly changeable that I don't bother with shorts or capris because you never know when the weather will go the exact opposite of whatever you're dressed for.  I learned how to layer at a very, *very* early age.  Probably while still in utero.


----------



## SamAsh (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Heh.  I'm not big on skirts or dresses (they clash with the huge -- probably 3"x6" -- bombshell tattoo I have on the back of one of my calves), but I tend to roll up my jeans a *lot* once spring hits!  The weather around here is so freakishly changeable that I don't bother with shorts or capris because you never know when the weather will go the exact opposite of whatever you're dressed for.  I learned how to layer at a very, *very* early age.  Probably while still in utero. 

Oregonians know how to layer like no one's business!


----------



## NaydeneM (Mar 20, 2014)

Yay!


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 20, 2014)

> I want everything to smell like flowers, too. I can't wait for the Lilacs to bloom. It's my favorite flowers scent. Today I was at CVS and it's the 1st time I've seen Degree brand Sheer Lilac deodorant/antiperspirant, so I bought it and I got home and tried it after my shower ... and it freakin' smells just like the original Degree for women I used to wear in high school. It's okay, but I wanted the Lilac scent, darn it. Oh, and on the topic of Birchbox, please no deodorant wipes. I get it that they're handy, but I really prefer deodorant in a stick or a gel.


 Love lilac everything! We have tons of huge lilac trees at our new place that take up a giant section of our yard. I can't wait for them to bloom. I like floral scented anything. It's my birthday month, I want some good stuff! 100% agree about the deodorant wipes. I got them once before and I just didn't feel very secure about it.


----------



## Krystan (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi Ladies! 

April will be my first BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm hoping to get makeup! and hair stuff! and anything with SPF is on my wishlist for the coming summer months. 

really, I'm new to subscription boxes so I will be easy to please, I don't have a stash or overstock of *anything* and I want some of *everything*!


----------



## Dawn Horton (Mar 20, 2014)

yay can't wait for April's box.  Hoping for body lotion, eye shadows and blush.  NO MORE BB or CC Creams please, I'm still working my way through a basketful!


----------



## LadyK (Mar 20, 2014)

Yay for Spring!  I am hoping for:

Spring themed eyeshadow

mascara (sorry but I;m running low!)

Cute new nail polish for my toes so they can make their yearly debut.

Maybe a hair product with UV protection?  

So many possibilities for spring.


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 21, 2014)

For spring I'm hoping for some bright make up or nail polish. any product that's natural.

I think I am definitely burned out on subs. when I try to think of different types of products, all I think is "don't need it, have so many samples" =o( sometimes the product reveals show things I would be interested in though. definitely was interested in the balm blushes, i've only ever had powder. so i am looking forward to receiving that in one of my march boxes!


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 21, 2014)

I just did some Birchbox-fu and got the big size Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume, the 100% pure eye cream, and a Pick 2 for $50! I've been hoarding gift cards since December!


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 21, 2014)

I have a weird question. If you have a caffeine sensitivity. Can you use external products with caffeine?

I can not ingest caffeine, it causes serious heart palpitations. Do you think it would be safe to wear the 100% pure eye cream?  Not sure if it absorbs into the the blood stream.

I have also noticed some body washes with caffeine in them...

Edited to add that I found out that it does.. Boo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pixels (Mar 21, 2014)

Updates!


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 21, 2014)

Hoping for peach eye shadow colors. Michael Todd (since I missed out on it in March), moisturizers that are light (no tint), hair masks


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hoping for peach eye shadow colors. Michael Todd (since I missed out on it in March), moisturizers that are light (no tint), hair masks
Did you see Michael Todd is on Living Social. Full set for like $23! I got it a few days ago.


----------



## CherryCaliente (Mar 21, 2014)

I would love: ANYTHING but TEA!!! I've gotten it in 3/4 months of my BB's. 






More specifically, I'm a nail polish gal &amp; I'd love a bright, happy springish np w a good formula, a great formula eyeshadow/mini palette, a blush, ok--please just send me all the makeup hahaha. And a candle. 

Ok, fine, if you really must send me tea, please no Atelier perfume lol. 





Ps-I've never been on here for spoilers prior to getting my BB &amp; this is obscenely fun w you ladies!!! ::squeals w excitement:: xoxo


----------



## katiecoll (Mar 22, 2014)

Has anyone ever gotten a 20% off code with the oh no you forgot something in your cart emails? I got one today for the first time -letsgo20- and have never seen this before! And we all know how often and how many time we get the oh no emails from them!


----------



## Kristen121 (Mar 22, 2014)

I'd love a bronzer. I've never used bronzer and would like to try one before investing money in a full size.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Mar 22, 2014)

I want the BP spray so bad. Between my friend, mom, aunt, and myself Im hoping some one gets it so I can trade.


----------



## MeaghanBrown (Mar 23, 2014)

I can't wait to see April's! I actually just got March's. DO they show you ahead of time what some of the products are? I know Julep shows you your box, and you can switch boxes, if you'd prefer. Hopefully I won't get food again


----------



## Spazkatt (Mar 23, 2014)

So, here's my wishlist:

BP oil

Brow gel

Stila lip glaze

setting spray

bronzer


----------



## CurlyTails (Mar 23, 2014)

> I think I'm looking for something peach-or-pink-champagne-shimmery. And a body oil! And a super moisturizing shaving cream and exfoliating scrub! And a shower gel in a spring fruit scent, not a floral. And, as always, more indie/boutique lines.


 I'll take any of these!


----------



## ScopeIt (Mar 23, 2014)

I would totally be on board with them sending out razors again, weird as that sounds. They are expensive, and I like trying the new ones with built in lotion and stuff! A hair mask in anticipation of my hair getting thrashed from pool water. A super sheer tinted moisturizer. A cute hair accessory or piece of jewelry would be really nice!


----------



## Jonimeow (Mar 23, 2014)

I would love a mini of the candles that melt into massage oil.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 23, 2014)

I just sorted through my hair stuff box. I can't believe how many shampoo/conditioner/leave-in treatments I have, but I still want more. No styling product, but shampoos/conditioners/masques/oils/leave-in conditioners? Yes, please! (And I just switched to Dollar Shave Club, so watch Birchbox send out razors again!)


----------



## chaostheory (Mar 23, 2014)

> I just sorted through my hair stuff box. I can't believe how many shampoo/conditioner/leave-in treatments I have, but I still want more. No styling product, but shampoos/conditioners/masques/oils/leave-in conditioners? Yes, please! (And I just switched to Dollar Shave Club, so watch Birchbox send out razors again!)


 My husband and I both do dollar shave club too, it's so fantastic ! So much cheaper!


----------



## misslaurelann (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm really into peach and orange lips right now so here's hoping we get something in that color family!


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 23, 2014)

> My husband and I both do dollar shave club too, it's so fantastic ! So much cheaper!


 We also do Dollar Shave Club! Hubs loves the funny things they put in the pamphlets they send lol


----------



## igotmybox (Mar 23, 2014)

I am in dire need of an eye cream. And I was going to buy that Coola BB cream, but they were sold outt! So maybe another BB to try would be nice. Though it looks like I would be in the miniority on THAT wish


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiecoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone ever gotten a 20% off code with the oh no you forgot something in your cart emails? I got one today for the first time -letsgo20- and have never seen this before! And we all know how often and how many time we get the oh no emails from them!

I've received that email at least 4 different times. When I mentioned it here last month though, I appeared to be one of the few. I think it's because I don't block any of their emails though.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 23, 2014)

Birchbox is opening a retail store! Interesting! http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/03/24/business/birchbox-seller-of-beauty-products-steps-out-from-web-with-a-store.html?ref=business&amp;_r=1&amp;referrer=


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 23, 2014)

> Birchbox is opening a retail store! Interesting! http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/03/24/business/birchbox-seller-of-beauty-products-steps-out-from-web-with-a-store.html?ref=business&amp;_r=1&amp;referrer=


 That's really interesting! I really like the idea of the $15 fill your own sample box. Thank god the store won't be anywhere near me. Haha.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just sorted through my hair stuff box. I can't believe how many shampoo/conditioner/leave-in treatments I have, but I still want more. No styling product, but shampoos/conditioners/masques/oils/leave-in conditioners? Yes, please!

(And I just switched to Dollar Shave Club, so watch Birchbox send out razors again!)
I gotta know - what's the catch with the Dollar Shave Club?


----------



## chaostheory (Mar 23, 2014)

> I gotta know - what's the catch with the Dollar Shave Club?


 I've used it for a year, I don't think there is a catch! I do the every other month option which is like $6 I think for 4 razors every time. I don't even miss my Venus razors!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I gotta know - what's the catch with the Dollar Shave Club?


I think the big catch is that they're not big brand-name cartridges, but I'm good with that as long as they're decent blades, and these are. I prefer to shave my legs with a sugar scrub (Fortune Cookie Soap makes a great one), and that stuff is hell on razor blades at the same time it gives me the smoothest shave ever. With DSC, I'm not looking at cartridges thinking, "FIVE DOLLARS! ACK! I need to make this one last until I can afford another twenty bucks for a pack of refills. I will sacrifice smoothness because I can't afford new cartridges right now." I'm thinking, "It's Tuesday! Time for a new cartridge! And I have two left, so I'll automatically get another pack in the mail in two weeks. Where's the scrub?" Added bonus: I didn't realize how annoyed I got with women's razors and their strips o' goo until I started using these and did *not* have to deal with that mess! And I'm currently on the monthly plan because I prefer to change cartridges weekly in the spring and summer -- when I can afford it. When I'm paying $15 to $20 a pack for cartridges, I'm not changing weekly, but for six bucks? Hell, yeah! I'll change to every two months starting in probably October because then I'll build up a bit of a stockpile over the winter (I start on the winter pelt around Halloween). I really probably only need six of these packs a year since it gets too cold to shave during the winter, so I *could* cancel during that time, but in this particular instance, I would rather let the sub keep on rolling through the off season so I don't have to remember to cancel/reactivate. Due to the packaging, they don't take up much space, so I have a very good storage spot if I ever get around to cleaning out the drawer with all of the bar soap I keep not throwing out even though I can't use the stuff. *If*. Small yet big word. (Didja know that razor cartridges are one of the most frequently shoplifted items in the US? This direct sales method means that customers are not paying to cover losses due to theft, and since these aren't big brands, we're also not paying for huge ad campaigns. They put out a couple of videos on their site, and people like me will point out the videos, and word of mouth will do the rest. They've placed ads on things like Yahoo, but I don't think they're paying for magazine campaigns.)


----------



## jayeme (Mar 24, 2014)

Just resubbed for April after some time away from birchbox! I'm hoping for a brightly colored lip product, blush, hand cream (I know it's the wrong season but I'm a big fan!), and a flowery perfume for Spring!


----------



## LindaD (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Birchbox is opening a retail store! Interesting!

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/03/24/business/birchbox-seller-of-beauty-products-steps-out-from-web-with-a-store.html?ref=business&amp;_r=1&amp;referrer=
Love the idea of getting to fill your own samples box (though I think that's what they did in their pop-ups), I'm so jealous of you NYCers. Some other interesting tidbits from the article: "Only 30 percent of the companyâ€™s business today comes from full-size product sales." and "The number of subscribers has swelled to more than 800,000 (double the total last year)".

30% seems like a low figure... I wonder if they're counting points redemption in this figure.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Dockmaster (Mar 25, 2014)

Updates


----------



## DonutsDriver (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just sorted through my hair stuff box. I can't believe how many shampoo/conditioner/leave-in treatments I have, but I still want more. No styling product, but shampoos/conditioners/masques/oils/leave-in conditioners? Yes, please!

(And I just switched to Dollar Shave Club, so watch Birchbox send out razors again!)
Wait...2 things. I missed Birchbox sending out nice shaving products? I'm jealous of the guys, sometimes I feel like beauty sub boxes recognize we wash our face and our hair but neglect to notice we also shave and would appreciate nice shaving goods.But that's just me, I love a good shaving cream, and I'm sure hubby wishes I had my own.

Which blade set do you get for DSC? I've been debating on switching, but it would just be for me, hubby uses a safety razor. I tend to draw out one blade for 3-6 months with the running it along the arm trick...so I guess this would cost more, but I'm sure my legs would appreciate the monthly gift? No?

As for my wants, I really want beauty protector spray too! It's one I've seen featured nearly every month, so I guess I still have a shot!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 25, 2014)

> Wait...2 things. I missed Birchbox sending out nice shaving products? I'm jealous of the guys, sometimes I feel like beauty sub boxes recognize we wash our face and our hair but neglect to notice we also shave and would appreciate nice shaving goods.But that's just me, I love a good shaving cream, and I'm sure hubby wishes I had my own. Which blade set do you get for DSC? I've been debating on switching, but it would just be for me, hubby uses a safety razor. I tend to draw out one blade for 3-6 months with the running it along the arm trick...so I guess this would cost more, but I'm sure my legs would appreciate the monthly gift? No? As for my wants, I really want beauty protector spray too! It's one I've seen featured nearly every month, so I guess I still have a shot!


 Yup, Schick Hydro Silk razors (the refillable kind), with coupons for cartridges and, uh, shaving gel, I think, back in August 2012. I think it might have been their first Birchbox Find. They have also sent out Whish shaving cream, although I received blueberry. DO NOT LIKE BLUEBERRIES. As for DCS, I get the four-blade version. Four cartridges, six bucks. You can get it every other month, which I plan on doing when knee sock weather comes back. They work better for me than the brand-name ones that cost five bucks per cartridge!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yup, Schick Hydro Silk razors (the refillable kind), with coupons for cartridges and, uh, shaving gel, I think, back in August 2012. I think it might have been their first Birchbox Find. They have also sent out Whish shaving cream, although I received blueberry. DO NOT LIKE BLUEBERRIES.

As for DCS, I get the four-blade version. Four cartridges, six bucks. You can get it every other month, which I plan on doing when knee sock weather comes back. They work better for me than the brand-name ones that cost five bucks per cartridge!
Pretty sure the Schick Hydro razors were the first BB Finds too.

I really enjoyed the Whish shaving cream scent, but I think I was in the minority.


----------



## DonutsDriver (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty sure the Schick Hydro razors were the first BB Finds too.

I really enjoyed the Whish shaving cream scent, but I think I was in the minority.
Ah! Schick Hydro razors aren't terrible. I don't usually use women's razors. They don't cut a well and the lotion strips infused with whatever makes them last all of 2 or 3 uses. But I buy them when they are on sale,  and who could say no to an extra razor and shaving cream?

Now I need to go to the Birchbox Store and smell the Whish shaving cream myself. ;-)


----------



## gemstone (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yup, Schick Hydro Silk razors (the refillable kind), with coupons for cartridges and, uh, shaving gel, I think, back in August 2012. I think it might have been their first Birchbox Find. They have also sent out Whish shaving cream, although I received blueberry. DO NOT LIKE BLUEBERRIES.

As for DCS, I get the four-blade version. Four cartridges, six bucks. You can get it every other month, which I plan on doing when knee sock weather comes back. They work better for me than the brand-name ones that cost five bucks per cartridge!
Pretty sure the Schick Hydro razors were the first BB Finds too.

I really enjoyed the Whish shaving cream scent, but I think I was in the minority.


I also loved the scent!  I wasn't totally sold on the product but I thought the scent was great.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 25, 2014)

> Ah! Schick Hydro razors aren't terrible. I don't usually use women's razors.* They don't cut a well and the lotion strips infused with whatever makes them last all of 2 or 3 uses.* But I buy them when they are on sale, Â and who could say no to an extra razor and shaving cream? Now I need to go to the Birchbox Store and smell the Whish shaving cream myself. ;-)


 The DCS cartridges don't have the goo! I didn't realize how much I disliked that stuff until I started using these. As far as the Whish scent goes, my issue goes back to a particular migraine and a lemon-blueberry chicken dish. I have some pretty strong associations when it comes to scent and migraines (it runs on my mom's side of the family), so now blueberries make me heave except for rare blueberry pancake cravings (about once a year at the very most).


----------



## angienharry (Mar 25, 2014)

> I also loved the scent! Â I wasn't totally sold on the product but I thought the scent was great.


 I felt the same about this product.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 25, 2014)

The DSC blades tore up my legs! I was so sad. I used the same shave gel as usual and everything. I use the Men's Gillette Mach 3 razors. Women's razors just don't work as well.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 25, 2014)

I tried shaving my legs with sugar scrub, holy crap!

It was a little abrasive at first, but damn my legs are freakin smooooooooth.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 25, 2014)

birchbox pluses for april:





eta: too expensive this month IMO, the eyeko set is $39, and the bottle is $24. Not worth it at all for me.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 25, 2014)

> I tried shaving my legs with sugar scrub, holy crap! It was a little abrasive at first,Â but damn my legs are freakin smooooooooth. Â


 Yup. Like I said, it will wreck your blades, so be prepared to change frequently, but *so* worth it to me! As an added bonus, my legs get ultra super mega flaky and dry, which is a big part of why I don't usually get a smooth shave, and shaving-with-scrub clears all of that away.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yup. Like I said, it will wreck your blades, so be prepared to change frequently, but *so* worth it to me! As an added bonus, my legs get ultra super mega flaky and dry, which is a big part of why I don't usually get a smooth shave, and shaving-with-scrub clears all of that away.
Thanks for the tips!  

I have that giant sugar scrub from PS's summer box last year that I've hardly put a dent in, it's perfect for shaving with, has a good thick consistency.  I also get DSC blades so I can change out regularly.


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The DSC blades tore up my legs! I was so sad. I used the same shave gel as usual and everything. I use the Men's Gillette Mach 3 razors. *Women's razors just don't work as well.*
So funny, I always thought I was weird for using men's razors.  I agree they work better.  I love the Schick Hydro 5 with the battery (for vibration), it's the best I've used.  Though, I already lasered my underarms and just started on my legs so I'm running out of places to shave haha.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  birchbox pluses for april:





eta: too expensive this month IMO, the eyeko set is $39, and the bottle is $24. Not worth it at all for me.
WOW. way too expensive. i got the offer too. does the eyeko come with a guitar pick too?

i do like the bottle but i don't like glass bottles since i think theyre a bit heavy and i'm afraid of toting around glass. i'll just buy a new nalgene. my camelbak (the one with the bitey straw) gets super gross right away. THe bite part also gets nasty no matter how much i clean it!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WOW. way too expensive. i got the offer too. does the eyeko come with a guitar pick too?

i do like the bottle but i don't like glass bottles since i think theyre a bit heavy and i'm afraid of toting around glass. i'll just buy a new nalgene. my camelbak (the one with the bitey straw) gets super gross right away. THe bite part also gets nasty no matter how much i clean it!
I love the idea of camelbacks but they suck in theory. I get them for free all the time from Lexis at my law school, and the straws get so gross, so now the idea of them just grosses me out. I'm a tervis girl, i have two hello kitty ones, a kids size one and an adult one, the kids one is the perfect size for my small hands.

I love the feeling of glass bottles, they feel luxe, but I'm so clumsy that I don't want to risk breaking them :x


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love the idea of camelbacks but they suck in theory. I get them for free all the time from Lexis at my law school, and the straws get so gross, so now the idea of them just grosses me out. I'm a tervis girl, i have two hello kitty ones, a kids size one and an adult one, the kids one is the perfect size for my small hands.

I love the feeling of glass bottles, they feel luxe, but I'm so clumsy that I don't want to risk breaking them :x
yeah i've had...2 or 3 during my under grad? i'm always buying replacement bite parts. its so gross. one of my friend's bite part was all yellow and she didn't realize that was MOLD or other fuzzy wuzzies growing in there flavoring her water for her. i have a tervis..i should start using that! otherwise, i usually use one of those cold starbucks tumblers (the ones that look like the cold cup) and i have 10000s of them since i would just steam them from work or get them for super cheap with my discount.


----------



## tasertag (Mar 25, 2014)

> birchbox pluses for april:
> 
> eta: too expensive this month IMO, the eyeko set is $39, and the bottle is $24. Not worth it at all for me.


 I have a water bottle like this but tall and skinny. Way easier to tip than the one that birchbox is offering. I have dropped it on the floor before and it didn't break. The one thing I like about glass is that it doesn't retain any smell as compared to some of my plastic bottles.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 25, 2014)

I LOVE those water bottles! They're so cute. A little boutique here has them with cute sayings on them. I used my 100% Pure eye cream this morning and it works pretty well but I swear it smells like old popcorn. I keep getting whiffs of it through the day and I'm like Mmmm... Popcorn!


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm ready for BB to start building April boxes on their website so we can see what all we might get! I'm bored lol


----------



## TippyAG (Mar 25, 2014)

> birchbox pluses for april:
> 
> eta: too expensive this month IMO, the eyeko set is $39, and the bottle is $24. Not worth it at all for me.


 My main account received this email and my second account (inactive) received an email for a year sub to women's health mag for 9.99 plus a makeup bag. Maybe another "collab" with women's health soon?


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

April wish list:
Hoping for some makeup (except for mascara) Maybe a colored eye liner or a lip liner would be awesome.
*Bath salts*
Nail polish in a fun spring color
Sulfate free, paraben free shampoo/ conditioner
*Extra- tea or chocolate or how about a candle!*
I second these! I love bath salts but I hate that they only come in lavender, eucalyptus, chamomile, vanilla, or some combination of two of those. They never come in like jasmine or rose or anything like that. It'd be nice to see them with one of those scents without having to by the stuff myself. And definitely the tea, chocolate, or a candle! I love all three, especially tea. I could get tea in every box and be completely happy!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 25, 2014)

> > April wish list: Hoping for some makeup (except for mascara) Maybe a colored eye liner or a lip liner would be awesome. *Bath salts* Nail polish in a fun spring color Sulfate free, paraben free shampoo/ conditioner *Extra- tea or chocolate or how about a candle!*
> 
> 
> I second these! I love bath salts but I hate that they only come in lavender, eucalyptus, chamomile,Â vanilla, or some combination of two of those. They never come in like jasmine or rose or anything like that. It'd be nice to see them with one of those scents without having to by the stuff myself. And definitely the tea, chocolate, or a candle! I love all three, especially tea. I could get tea in every box and be completely happy!Â


 I got Mox Botanicals Bath something or other in Rose through Birchbox. I've also seen it on the trade threads the last couple months.


----------



## TippyAG (Mar 25, 2014)

I caved... I've been fighting the urge to open another "second sub" since the bb100 code came out. But it's totally justified because I got 160 points for it, right?? Doubt my DH will understand tho. ;-) he just doesn't seem to get it. (100pts from bb100 code, 10pts for the $10 purchase, and 50 pts to my original account for the "referral")


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 25, 2014)

> I caved... I've been fighting the urge to open another "second sub" since the bb100 code came out. But it's totally justified because I got 160 points for it, right?? Doubt my DH will understand tho. ;-) he just doesn't seem to get it. (100pts from bb100 code, 10pts for the $10 purchase, and 50 pts to my original account for the "referral")


 Plus the review points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I gave in recently too. It's just too easy to justify.


----------



## Pixels (Mar 25, 2014)

I got an e-mail about it also from Women's Health I think a couple of days ago. It seemed odd since they did it last year and I tried the code and it didn't work so I thought it was sent by mistake but maybe it's coming...

Quote:

Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My main account received this email and my second account (inactive) received an email for a year sub to women's health mag for 9.99 plus a makeup bag. Maybe another "collab" with women's health soon?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 25, 2014)

UGGGH. I TOLD MYSELF I WOULDN'T KEEP A SECOND SUB! i hate how i get roped into doing things "for the points, for the points!" when i could've taken that $10 and spent it on something else. 

i think I have $140 now in birchbox points between my two accounts.

eta: is it bad (morally, birchbox karma-ly) if i cancel my main sub and resubscribe to get 100 more points? i think i know the answer is "yes" i just want someone to confirm lol.


----------



## KayEss (Mar 25, 2014)

> eta: is it bad (morally, birchbox karma-ly) if i cancel my main sub and resubscribe to get 100 more points? i think i know the answer is "yes" i just want someone to confirm lol.


 I say no, it's not bad. If the system lets it go through, then you are just being smart! Who passes up 100 free points??


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  UGGGH. I TOLD MYSELF I WOULDN'T KEEP A SECOND SUB! i hate how i get roped into doing things "for the points, for the points!" when i could've taken that $10 and spent it on something else. 

i think I have $140 now in birchbox points between my two accounts.

eta: is it bad (morally, birchbox karma-ly) if i cancel my main sub and resubscribe to get 100 more points? i think i know the answer is "yes" i just want someone to confirm lol.
Not really.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did that earlier today.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  UGGGH. I TOLD MYSELF I WOULDN'T KEEP A SECOND SUB! i hate how i get roped into doing things "for the points, for the points!" when i could've taken that $10 and spent it on something else. 

i think I have $140 now in birchbox points between my two accounts.

eta: is it bad (morally, birchbox karma-ly) if i cancel my main sub and resubscribe to get 100 more points? i think i know the answer is "yes" i just want someone to confirm lol.
I personally wouldn't, and didn't, but to each their own.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 25, 2014)

I kind of would like to see birchbox do a much earlier "cut off" for resubbing or new subbing, and some how put in some sort of limit or restriction on the resub codes. I feel like a lot of this is causing the mid to late month shipping fiascos when there's a sudden influx in new boxes being ordered once people decide they like the products being sampled out. And its just getting tiring to see.

I really don't see this happening though, they just sent me an email telling me to regift my mom's sub, incentivized with a point promo code. I have a feeling they're making good $$$ off of this.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm really surprised they haven't put something in place to not allow canceling and immediately resubbing using a code.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 25, 2014)

> I kind of would like to see birchbox do a muchÂ earlier "cut off" for resubbing or new subbing, and some how put in some sort of limit or restriction on the resub codes. I feel like a lot of this is causing the mid to late month shipping fiascos when there'sÂ a sudden influx in new boxes being ordered once people decide they like the products being sampled out. And its just getting tiring to see. I really don't see this happening though, they just sent me an email telling me to regift my mom's sub, incentivizedÂ with a point promo code. I have a feeling they're making good $$$ off of this.


 I agree, eventhough I'm guilty of the late sub and re-sub this month myself.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm really surprised they haven't put something in place to not allow canceling and immediately resubbing using a code.
Its a huge loophole/incentive to make new accounts - as is the cashing out points on to gift cards (a useful feature though not one that is ever relevant to me very often).

I like being able to have the cash out points as an option when I have friends/family that don't want to use points - but if things like these are what are causing an overflow of new accounts, I'd rather they just got rid of them so that there wouldn't be so much unhappiness of delays and general confusion.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm really surprised they haven't put something in place to not allow canceling and immediately resubbing using a code.
I don't know why they would it's making them money. They get your monthly money earlier, and those points mean you place a purchase in the shop, many times I bet people are spending more than their points, so they're getting money then as well. It may make for some customer service problems occasionally, but I'm sure it's nothing compared to the money they make on offering promos.


----------



## katiecoll (Mar 25, 2014)

Just unsubbed and resubbed my secondary account for the extra 110 points. Give me all the points!! :eusa_pray:


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 25, 2014)

> I don't know why they would it's making them money. They get your monthly money earlier, and those points mean you place a purchase in the shop, many times I bet people are spending more than their points, so they're getting money then as well. It may make for some customer service problems occasionally, but I'm sure it's nothing compared to the money they make on offering promos.


 Most companies have specials like this in place for new customers only. They write it off as a marketing expense since they are gaining customers. When a current customer cancels ONLY to resub for the points (and they would not have cancelled otherwise) the company loses one way or the other... They didn't gain a new customer who will continue to pay month after month and they gave their old customer $10. Like I said, I'm just surprised they haven't done away with it and it won't surprise me if they do in the future.


----------



## CherryCaliente (Mar 25, 2014)

Goodness, A) I'm dying absolutely dying for April to be here so we can see what our potential goodies are and B) I don't know how much longer I can hold off on getting a second box sub. 

Can someone please lmk what the current difference would be re: points if I gifted myself a subscription versus if I just referred myself and simply signed up for a second sub? I hope that makes sense. I'm such a noob, and all you ladies seem to have these grand plans of getting so many points. =) I guess what I'm asking is, what is the best way to currently go about getting a second subscription? How long is the BB100 promo going on for?


----------



## TippyAG (Mar 25, 2014)

> Most companies have specials like this in place for new customers only. They write it off as a marketing expense since they are gaining customers. When a current customer cancels ONLY to resub for the points (and they would not have cancelled otherwise) the company loses one way or the other... They didn't gain a new customer who will continue to pay month after month and they gave their old customer $10. Like I said, I'm just surprised they haven't done away with it and it won't surprise me if they do in the future.


 I'm pretty sure their profit margin is pretty huge on the monthly subs, their main goals are in the full price purchases. Their whole business model is pretty interesting.


----------



## CherryCaliente (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  UGGGH. I TOLD MYSELF I WOULDN'T KEEP A SECOND SUB! i hate how i get roped into doing things "for the points, for the points!" when i could've taken that $10 and spent it on something else. 

i think I have $140 now in birchbox points between my two accounts.

eta: is it bad (morally, birchbox karma-ly) if i cancel my main sub and resubscribe to get 100 more points? i think i know the answer is "yes" i just want someone to confirm lol.
IMO you're just fine. I steer the straight and narrow when it comes to most things, and I wouldn't even raise my eyebrow over someone telling me they did that. It's points and you're going to make a purchase at some point in the BB shop. Honestly, I think they should be thrilled you are personally buying from the BB shop since such a small percent of their profit is made from full-size product orders. I think you should do whatever you feel good about doing. If it's going to haunt you, skip out on it. I, personally, wouldn't judge you for it. =)


----------



## CherryCaliente (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm pretty sure their profit margin is pretty huge on the monthly subs, their main goals are in the full price purchases.

Their whole business model is pretty interesting.
I read yesterday that product purchases make up only 30% of the profit! (I think that came from the article re: BB opening a store in NYC.. so thanks for that post!) I was really surprised that the percentage is that smallâ€¦ But then I thought of the bazillion subscribers and how the thrill for me really is getting a box of mystery beauty love. If I find an AMAZING product, awesome. But if not, I tried new things and found things I sort of like and some I hope to never touch again lol. It gives me great exposure to things I'd never have found on my own too, regardless of how many "best of product" lists I find while looking for another HG product.

And plus, I have all the teas. ALL of them lol. I could swim in tea. I hope that has a boatload of beauty benefits bc at some time I'll tire of drinking all of them.

I'm sure the mystery of the box will be undone for me this month since I'm here and stalking the BB sign like a hawk.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 25, 2014)

> > I'm pretty sure their profit margin is pretty huge on the monthly subs, their main goals are in the full price purchases. Their whole business model is pretty interesting.
> 
> 
> I read yesterday that product purchases make up only 30% of the profit! (I think that came from the article re: BB opening a store in NYC.. so thanks for that post!)Â I was really surprised that the percentage is that smallâ€¦ But then I thought of the bazillion subscribers and how the thrill for me really is getting a box of mystery beauty love. If I find an AMAZING product, awesome. But if not, I tried new things and found things I sort of like and some I hope to never touch again lol. It gives me great exposure to things I'd never have found on my own too, regardless of how many "best of product" lists I find while looking for another HG product. And plus, I have all the teas. ALL of them lol. I could swim in tea. I hope that has a boatload of beauty benefits bc at some time I'll tire of drinking all of them. I'm sure the mystery of the box will be undone for me this month since I'm here and stalking the BB sign like a hawk.


 April will be my 25th month with Birchbox, and it still hasn't lost its mystery or intrigue or whatever you want to call it. I've been close to Birchbox Burnout after really crappy samples in the Winter, but I don't think I'll cancel any time soon.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty sure the Schick Hydro razors were the first BB Finds too.

I really enjoyed the Whish shaving cream scent, but I think I was in the minority.
i think they were the very first find too. i love anything by whish and it's in bold as a "want" on my trade list, lol


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 26, 2014)

> i think they were the very first find too. i love anything by whish and it's in bold as a "want" on my trade list, lol


 Lol all Whish things have sat on my trade list forrrreeeevvveerrrr. Although I got waxed once and the boutique I went to used some Whish hair inhibiting gel or something and it was fabulous!


----------



## Pixikins (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CherryCaliente* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Goodness, A) I'm dying absolutely dying for April to be here so we can see what our potential goodies are and B) I don't know how much longer I can hold off on getting a second box sub. 

Can someone please lmk what the current difference would be re: points if I gifted myself a subscription versus if I just referred myself and simply signed up for a second sub? I hope that makes sense. I'm such a noob, and all you ladies seem to have these grand plans of getting so many points. =) I guess what I'm asking is, what is the best way to currently go about getting a second subscription? How long is the BB100 promo going on for?

You get like 30 points (1 point per dollar spent) for gifting yourself a subscription

Technically you could prolly do all 3

gift yourself the 3 month, then when you get the link for the gift sub go ahead and sign up for reoccurring sub with your referral link (prepaying for the month after the gift runs out) and use the bb100

I pretty much did that and the only thing I haven't gotten is the 50points in referral, but I figure I'll get that when the gift sub runs out and they actually charge my other card

BTW I added an $5+ to bump it up to $35 and added on a pick2 when I did the gifted sub


----------



## wldflowur13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Just curious, I heard that if you gift a subscription that that person will get a welcome box. Is this box in addition to the monthly box or does it take the place of the first monthly box? Is it usually a good box? Thanks!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just curious, I heard that if you gift a subscription that that person will get a welcome box. Is this box in addition to the monthly box or does it take the place of the first monthly box? Is it usually a good box? Thanks!
The first box in a gift sub is a welcome box, not a regular monthly box, and it counts as one of the gift sub boxes. It usually contains a mix of samples from the past few boxes. Whether it's 'good' or not is really all up to the person who receives it.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 26, 2014)

> > Just curious, I heard that if you gift a subscription that that person will get a welcome box. Is this box in addition to the monthly box or does it take the place of the first monthly box? Is it usually a good box? Thanks!
> 
> 
> The first box in a gift sub is a welcome box, not a regular monthly box, and it counts as one of the gift sub boxes. It usually contains a mix of samples from the past few boxes. Whether it's 'good' or not is really all up to the person who receives it.


 My Welcome Box for my Gift Sub this month:




It's not bad. Just leftovers from previous months.


----------



## yellowdoodlebug (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *igotmybox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am in dire need of an eye cream. And I was going to buy that Coola BB cream, but they were sold outt! So maybe another BB to try would be nice. Though it looks like I would be in the miniority on THAT wish 
I have a couple samples of the coola tinted moisturizer from last month. I'd be happy to send them your way. PM me your address if you're interested.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 26, 2014)

> > Â  Goodness, A) I'm dying absolutely dying for April to be here so we can see what our potential goodies are and B) I don't know how much longer I can hold off on getting a second box sub.Â  Can someone please lmk what the current difference would be re: points if I gifted myself a subscription versus if I just referred myself and simply signed up for a second sub?Â I hope that makes sense. I'm such a noob, and all you ladies seem to have these grand plans of getting so many points. =)Â I guess what I'm asking is, what is the best way to currently go about getting a second subscription? How long is the BB100 promo going on for?
> 
> 
> You get like 30 points (1 point per dollar spent) for gifting yourself a subscription Technically you could prolly do all 3 gift yourself the 3 month, then when you get the link for the gift sub go ahead and sign up for reoccurring sub with your referral link (prepaying for the month after the gift runs out) and use the bb100 I pretty much did that and the only thing I haven't gotten is the 50points in referral, but I figure I'll get that when the gift sub runs out and they actually charge my other card BTW I added an $5+ to bump it up to $35 and added on a pick2 when I did the gifted sub


 If you subscribe, they charge your card immediately. I subscribed on my Gift Sub to get the 100 points with BB100 and the $10 went through the same day. Since the gift sub started in March, my intention was to basically pre-pay for June since the first 3 months are already paid for by gifting the sub.


----------



## sla6793 (Mar 26, 2014)

updates!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xciaobellax (Mar 26, 2014)

Did anyone get an email about choosing an eyeliner color for the April box? It's for a Cynthia rowley eyeliner pencil. The email states it will be one of my samples and I have 2 days to chose black or silver.


----------



## misslaurelann (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xciaobellax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anyone get an email about choosing an eyeliner color for the April box? It's for a Cynthia rowley eyeliner pencil. The email states it will be one of my samples and I have 2 days to chose black or silver.
I got this email! I'm so excited and I love being able to choose the color!


----------



## sla6793 (Mar 26, 2014)

I got it! I'm glad to see they're letting us have some say in one of our items.. I wish they would start doing this more often!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xciaobellax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anyone get an email about choosing an eyeliner color for the April box? It's for a Cynthia rowley eyeliner pencil. The email states it will be one of my samples and I have 2 days to chose black or silver.
I got it as well and I'm excited to get the pencil and even more excited to be able to choose. I wonder if they are gonna make this a permanent thing, where every month people who are getting a certain product get to choose a color or scent. We will see how well this works out, sounds like a lot of extra work.

Edit: Also I choose silver (I have enough black liners) and am happy to try something I don't have!


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 26, 2014)

SFBB100 is a new code for 100 points when signing up for a new birchbox if anyone is having trouble with the old code. It's good through April 15


----------



## Reason (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xciaobellax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anyone get an email about choosing an eyeliner color for the April box? It's for a Cynthia rowley eyeliner pencil. The email states it will be one of my samples and I have 2 days to chose black or silver.
I did I chose black


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 26, 2014)

Aww. The BKR bottle sold out just when I decided I wanted it... There is a 20% off code though - BBPLUS20 ($35 min)


----------



## Kiley (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Aww. The BKR bottle sold out just when I decided I wanted it...

There is a 20% off code though - BBPLUS20 ($35 min)

Enabler alert:

If anyone missed out on the birchbox deal, Fab also has the bottles for the same $24 price today in pink and blue-green.  I love that Birchbox is offering the add-on options, but I'm too clumsy to invest this much in a glass bottle.

(I'm a long time lurker, but a first time poster, so hello, everyone!)


----------



## xciaobellax (Mar 26, 2014)

I chose the black because that's what wear daily. Plus the silver looks cool toned which would clash with my skin tone.


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kiley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Enabler alert:

If anyone missed out on the birchbox deal, Fab also has the bottles for the same $24 price today in pink and blue-green.  I love that Birchbox is offering the add-on options, but I'm too clumsy to invest this much in a glass bottle.

(I'm a long time lurker, but a first time poster, so hello, everyone!)
The price is pretty similar at a lot of online retailers. I've also seen it at one of the larger Gap stores in my city, so you could technically wait for one of their 30% or 40% off everything sales and get it then.


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kiley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Enabler alert:

If anyone missed out on the birchbox deal, Fab also has the bottles for the same $24 price today in pink and blue-green.  I love that Birchbox is offering the add-on options, but I'm too clumsy to invest this much in a glass bottle.

(I'm a long time lurker, but a first time poster, so hello, everyone!)
WELCOME!!!


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 26, 2014)

But.. But...... I want an eyeliner email!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 26, 2014)

> The price is pretty similar at a lot of online retailers. I've also seen it at one of the larger Gap stores in my city, so you could technically wait for one of their 30% or 40% off everything sales and get it then.


 Ohh. Good call! I was talking to my friend about them and she said she's dropped here a bunch of time and it hasn't shattered or anything. They're designed that way! That's reassuring!


----------



## sbeam36 (Mar 26, 2014)

I wish I got the eyeliner email! I love eyeliner. :-(


----------



## Pixels (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wish I got the eyeliner email! I love eyeliner. :-(
Me too! Maybe they are also putting it in some boxes but we will be unable to choose the color?


----------



## sbeam36 (Mar 26, 2014)

> Me too! Maybe they are also putting it in some boxes but we will be unable to choose the color?


 I hope so! I'd be happy with either.


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 26, 2014)

> SFBB100 is a new code for 100 points when signing up for a new birchbox if anyone is having trouble with the old code. It's good through April 15


 Oh, you enabler, you. Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pixels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wish I got the eyeliner email! I love eyeliner. :-(
Me too! Maybe they are also putting it in some boxes but we will be unable to choose the color?


It's not even a special deal- here is the set they are offering:

http://www.sephora.com/alexa-chung-eye-do-mascara-liquid-eyeliner-set-P384542?icid2=Eyeko_Bestsellers_Carousel_P384542_image

http://www.hsn.com/products/eyeko-alexa-chung-eye-do-mascara-and-eyeliner/1821484

I have also seen it in my local sephora.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 26, 2014)

> It's not even a special deal- here is the set they are offering: http://www.sephora.com/alexa-chung-eye-do-mascara-liquid-eyeliner-set-P384542?icid2=Eyeko_Bestsellers_Carousel_P384542_image http://www.hsn.com/products/eyeko-alexa-chung-eye-do-mascara-and-eyeliner/1821484 I have also seen it in my local sephora.


 I think they're talking about the Cynthia Rowley silver-or-black pencil email. I didn't get that email, either, but I'm good with that despite my love of eyeliner pencils. I have a silver liner, and I don't use black.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 26, 2014)

They've started populating April box pages!


----------



## grayc (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm such a sucker for a water bottle... so I kind of want to add it..  Though I'm going on vacation April 12th; and I know my box would never arrive before then to use it.






https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-plus-bkr-bottle?utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=032514_W_S_BBPlus&amp;utm_campaign=032514_W_S_BBPlus

Disregard; it's sold out... but a nice 20% code was there for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 26, 2014)

I wish I had gotten the eyeliner email. Oh well, apparently BB thinks I'm an older lady with aging skin because I keep getting serums and creams from them... I'm 23.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wish I had gotten the eyeliner email. Oh well, apparently BB thinks I'm an older lady with aging skin because I keep getting serums and creams from them... I'm 23.
I know serums and creams are kinda boring but its definitely better to use them sooner rather than later. I used to hate getting them but then my mom told me she "looks like my sister" because she started using anti-aging at a young age. So I decided 23 was a good time to start. I know for me they're also good because it helps when I don't get enough sleep or go out in the sun.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 26, 2014)

Well no eyeliner email for me : ( 3 accounts Birchbox, the least you could do is send me a silver eyeliner!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 26, 2014)

> I know serums and creams are kinda boring but its definitely better to use them sooner rather than later. I used to hate getting them but then my mom told me she "looks like my sister" because she started using anti-aging at a young age. So I decided 23 was a good time to start. I know for me they're also good because it helps when I don't get enough sleep or go out in the sun.


 Oh yeah, I totally hear you and I have started incorporating anti-aging products into my routine. It's just strange because with all the products that go out and how my profile is set up, I thought that the likelihood of receiving these types of samples was slim, but I've gotten at least 2 but usually 3 of these samples every month since I've been with birchbox.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh yeah, I totally hear you and I have started incorporating anti-aging products into my routine. It's just strange because with all the products that go out and how my profile is set up, I thought that the likelihood of receiving these types of samples was slim, but I've gotten at least 2 but usually 3 of these samples every month since I've been with birchbox.
I'm kind of convinced that birchbox is set up so that we're not always getting what our profiles indicate we like. My primary reason for thinking this is that if I like nail polish, I'm naturally going to be looking at nail polish stuff and knowing about those products more so than say like hair products, which I never pay attention to. A lot of these brands are probably wanting to reach out to people who might not necessarily look at their products. I think that's one reason why people might not feel like they get products they indicate they want or like on their profile.

(with that said, sending out products that aren't for someone's hair type or skin type is just not right).


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 26, 2014)

> I'm kind of convinced that birchbox is set up so that we're not always getting what our profiles indicate we like. My primary reason for thinking this is that if I like nail polish, I'm naturally going to be looking at nail polish stuff and knowing about those products more so than say like hair products, which I never pay attention to. A lot of these brands are probably wanting to reach out to people who might not necessarily look at their products. I think that's one reason why people might not feel like they get products they indicate they want or like on their profile. (with that said, sending out products that aren't for someone's hair type or skin type is just not right).


 I agree! I definitely think it has to do with product marketing and BB's "discovery" plan.


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They've started populating April box pages!
YAY! Thanks for letting me know, now to stalk these for the next two weeks.


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 26, 2014)

> Did anyone get an email about choosing an eyeliner color for the April box? It's for a Cynthia rowley eyeliner pencil. The email states it will be one of my samples and I have 2 days to chose black or silver.


 Interesting, I guess this means any changes to profile by at least this time around don't affect the coming box...so I wonder if any changes should be by like the 20th to ensure tweaks go through


----------



## anbdobbs22 (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They've started populating April box pages!

'Scuse the newbie. Can you post the link for this? I can only get to the March bo


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *anbdobbs22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



They've started populating April box pages!
  
  'Scuse the newbie. Can you post the link for this? I can only get to the March bo

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2014/april-2014-bb1

change bb1 at the end to bb2, etc to see the rest.  The first few boxes didn't show anything yet though, had to go about box 5 before seeing stuff.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 26, 2014)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2014/april-2014-bb1

Oops, beat me to it! LOL It starts on Box 3 right now, and goes to box 24 so far.


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks like some good stuff so far. I would like some Paula's Choice. I wish the shop carried the anti-redness serum, I've been living off that stuff and my rosacea looks better. The 10% BHA is something I've wanted to try for awhile.


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 26, 2014)

1/2 the boxes so far (12 out of 24) I can't receive so far, but I still see some decent boxes.


----------



## CherryCaliente (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Looks like some good stuff so far. I would like some Paula's Choice. I wish the shop carried the anti-redness serum, I've been living off that stuff and my rosacea looks better. The 10% BHA is something I've wanted to try for awhile.
Oooh, I agree, that looks great &amp; I'd like to try it. Or just about anything skincare related I saw so far. 

Plus I saw:





There goes any chance of me _not_ getting a second sub.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  1/2 the boxes so far (12 out of 24) I can't receive so far, but I still see some decent boxes.

I can only rule out 4 so far, but this is only going to be my 3rd month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## grayc (Mar 26, 2014)

Yikes... I can only get the following boxes, 1, 2, 5, 21 or 22.

So many boxes have the Bee Kind Lotion, #4 Shampoo or The Balm Apples...


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 26, 2014)

Here's a pic of the eyeliners. I chose the silver one, and I'm pretty excited!


----------



## morethanaohk (Mar 26, 2014)

If you unsubscribe and resub, does it reset what you can get? Or does your box history still count so you don't get dupes?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morethanaohk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If you unsubscribe and resub, does it reset what you can get? Or does your box history still count so you don't get dupes?
Your account stays intact, so you won't receive dupes even when you cancel and resub. The only time u can receive dupes on an account is in a welcome box with a gift sub.


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Here's a pic of the eyeliners. I chose the silver one, and I'm pretty excited!

I chose silver, logged in and then picked "Surprise me!"  I'm just excited about getting an eyeliner.  It could be in any color and I would be happy!


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 26, 2014)

Hoping for the Balm Apples since I didn't get it last month.


----------



## misslaurelann (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well no eyeliner email for me : ( 3 accounts Birchbox, the least you could do is send me a silver eyeliner!
I have four accounts and only got the email on one, so it must be super limited


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *misslaurelann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have four accounts and only got the email on one, so it must be super limited
Oh geez now you're tempting me to open a fourth! I opened the third for theBalm for March because I didn't get it in my other two boxes. Finally got it in my third. And I've applied the extra 100 points bonus to all 3, maybe I'll do a fourth next week just for the points and then cancel it.


----------



## dressupthedog (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm tempted to keep my second account for April in hope of getting theBalm. This is insane, because I have the full size palette.


----------



## chelsealady (Mar 26, 2014)

> I'm tempted to keep my second account for April in hope of getting theBalm. This is insane, because I have the full size palette.


 It is because the sample is darn cute.


----------



## dressupthedog (Mar 26, 2014)

> It is because the sample is darn cute.


 It's too cute!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 26, 2014)

I got the Balm sample in my second Birchbox today (re-activated the account *just* to get it, so was very thankful I lucked out!), and I giggled and squee'd over it for about 20 minutes!

Hoping for a good sale of GWP soon, because I NEED the full-size palette!


----------



## ScopeIt (Mar 26, 2014)

Between my three accounts (darn you BB and your crazy good codes!), I hope I get the Balm in April! March was pretty much a bust for me, with the exception of the Mally lip pencil!


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Mar 26, 2014)

Saw the extra eyeliner/mascara and tentatively clicked the "add to order" link or whatever on BB thinking it would just take me to the checkout page. It automatically added it without giving the option to remove it ($39 eeek!). I will try to email tomorrow, but I think from a user perspective they should do a shopping cart option or a reverse option since its not clear right now. Just wanted to warn everyone.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 26, 2014)

> Saw the extra eyeliner/mascara and tentatively clicked the "add to order" link or whatever on BB thinking it would just take me to the checkout page. It automatically added it without giving the option to remove it ($39 eeek!). I will try to email tomorrow, but I think from a user perspective they should do a shopping cart option or a reverse option since its not clear right now. Just wanted to warn everyone.


 I called last night at almost 8 p.m. and got ahold of Bb CS. Jane there helped with my account issue. They seem to be keeping very late hours.


----------



## sweetharlot (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm so bummed that I have 3 accounts now and still no eyeliner email..hopefully there will be more emails?



  It must be really limited, as someone else said, if this is all.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 26, 2014)

Is the link in the Eyeliner E-mail account-specific? Or is it a generic link where it just takes you to a page where you have to sign in, then it gives the option to choose your eyeliner? Anybody who has 2 accounts and only got the e-mail on 1 account tried to use it by clicking the link, but then signing into the other account?


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is the link in the Eyeliner E-mail account-specific? Or is it a generic link where it just takes you to a page where you have to sign in, then it gives the option to choose your eyeliner? Anybody who has 2 accounts and only got the e-mail on 1 account tried to use it by clicking the link, but then signing into the other account?
It is email/account specific.

This is what it says:

_Note: This offer is available for Birchbox subscribers only and is not transferable. Limit of one order per customer. This offer is available exclusively for the intended recipient._


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 26, 2014)

Eyeliner, eyeshadow, body scrub, and a perfume sample would be nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## anbdobbs22 (Mar 26, 2014)

> Is the link in the Eyeliner E-mail account-specific? Or is it a generic link where it just takes you to a page where you have to sign in, then it gives the option to choose your eyeliner? Anybody who has 2 accounts and only got the e-mail on 1 account tried to use it by clicking the link, but then signing into the other account?





> It is email/account specific. This is what it says: _Note: This offer is available for Birchbox subscribers only and is not transferable. Limit of one order per customer. This offer is available exclusively for the intended recipient._


 I got the email on my second account, but my browser was logged into my first account, and when I clicked on the link from the email, it brought it up in my first account. It may have been a goof, but it said it was reserved and I'd get a follow up email! (Buuuttt I haven't got one yet)


----------



## Spazkatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I want the camile beckman body butter, brow gel and eyeliner so far!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Saw the extra eyeliner/mascara and tentatively clicked the "add to order" link or whatever on BB thinking it would just take me to the checkout page. It automatically added it without giving the option to remove it ($39 eeek!). I will try to email tomorrow, but I think from a user perspective they should do a shopping cart option or a reverse option since its not clear right now. Just wanted to warn everyone.

This happened to me last month, I clicked on the email to take a closer look...it WILL reserve it if you click! You have to email or call them to take it off your account and not be charged for it! It doesn't seem to matter what account you are "logged in" on, it's an account specific link that reserves the extra for that account. I had to email them last month, and they were quick to take it off for me, but basically don't click on it if you're not sure you want to reserve the extra (and pay for it!)


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 26, 2014)

> This happened to me last month, I clicked on the email to take a closer look...it WILL reserve it if you click! You have to email or call them to take it off your account and not be charged for it! It doesn't seem to matter what account you are "logged in" on, it's an account specific link that reserves the extra for that account. I had to email them last month, and they were quick to take it off for me, but basically don't click on it if you're not sure you want to reserve the extra (and pay for it!)


 I think I may have clicked on it. How do I find out for sure? I don't even know which account I would have been logged into.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think I may have clicked on it. How do I find out for sure? I don't even know which account I would have been logged into.
It should be whichever email the offer was sent to. I would just send them an email from that account and tell them you want to take it off your account.


----------



## anbdobbs22 (Mar 26, 2014)

> This happened to me last month, I clicked on the email to take a closer look...it WILL reserve it if you click! You have to email or call them to take it off your account and not be charged for it! It doesn't seem to matter what account you are "logged in" on, it's an account specific link that reserves the extra for that account. I had to email them last month, and they were quick to take it off for me, but basically don't click on it if you're not sure you want to reserve the extra (and pay for it!)


 Wait..the Cynthia Rowley is included in the $10 I thought? Isnt it just a sample included in our regular ones? I think we got mixed up on all these email offers! Lol.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *anbdobbs22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wait..the Cynthia Rowley is included in the $10 I thought? Isnt it just a sample included in our regular ones? I think we got mixed up on all these email offers! Lol.
The Cynthia Rowley is an included item in the box. The water bottle and the mascara/eyeliner BB Plus offer is not. I'm talking about this one... Yeah sorry I think I misquoted some people. I have fixed my previous post. Basically if you click anywhere on this email, you will reserve and be paying for the item on the 1st. Don't click if you don't want to pay and reserve the item!


----------



## anbdobbs22 (Mar 27, 2014)

Yeah, I was talking about the Rowley eyeliner. Hopefully they keep up this "Pick One" idea.


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 27, 2014)

> It should be whichever email the offer was sent to. I would just send them an email from that account and tell them you want to take it off your account.


 I have no idea which one it was. It doesn't show up in my purchase history. Crap. How am I going to know?


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 27, 2014)

I got the eyeliner email today so i unsubscribed resubscribed with bb100  then ordered the silver eyeliner   so we will see what happens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    I love lining my eyes in light colors!!!!  I'm hoping it works well on my water line.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have no idea which one it was. It doesn't show up in my purchase history. Crap. How am I going to know?
No I mean the email you got about it, which email address was it sent to? That should be the account for it.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 27, 2014)

Is it crazy that I'm kind of tempted by this: http://www.birchbox.com/men/alternative-apparel-basic-zip-hoodie ? XD I know it's in the men's shop, but... it looks so soft.


----------



## KayEss (Mar 27, 2014)

> Is it crazy that I'm kind of tempted by this:Â http://www.birchbox.com/men/alternative-apparel-basic-zip-hoodie ? XD I know it's in the men's shop, but... it looks so soft.Â


 I just added this to my cart yesterday! I have so much beauty stuff, and like you said, it just looks so comfy...I do wish they had more color options though.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just added this to my cart yesterday! I have so much beauty stuff, and like you said, it just looks so comfy...I do wish they had more color options though.
I have it in my cart right now... but I'm still on the fence. XD If you end up buying it, please post back on how it is!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Mar 27, 2014)

> I have it in my cart right now... but I'm still on the fence. XD If you end up buying it, please post back on how it is!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Will do, and the same goes for you! I am kind of thinking about saving up a few more points for this: http://www.birchbox.com/men/alternative-apparel-rocky-fleece-zip-hoodie instead because I like the grey color better.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Will do, and the same goes for you! I am kind of thinking about saving up a few more points for this: http://www.birchbox.com/men/alternative-apparel-rocky-fleece-zip-hoodie instead because I like the grey color better.
Definitely will do as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ahhh, I have too many grey hoodies so I can't get another one. XD However, I can justify the basic zip hoodie because I don't have any heather blue/navy hoodies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 27, 2014)

> No I mean the email you got about it, which email address was it sent to? That should be the account for it.


 All 3 accounts got the email. Ugh.


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 27, 2014)

> > No I mean the email you got about it, which email address was it sent to? That should be the account for it.
> 
> 
> All 3 accounts got the email. Ugh.


 If you pick surprise me you may or may not get tge eye liner.


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 27, 2014)

> If you pick surprise me you may or may not get tge eye liner.


 This was referring to the add-on email and me clucking to see what it was like a bonehead. I don't remember seeing any page that said I was getting it. Do they usually send a confirmation email or anything if you opt in? Or I thought it would be on my purchases page. ETA: I'm not a hen so that should probably read "clicking," not "clucking."


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 27, 2014)

Boxes are loading up to 45 so far. I'm getting excited!


----------



## anbdobbs22 (Mar 27, 2014)

Has anyone gotten the follow up email on the Cynthia Rowley choices? It said something about sending a confirmation email after I picked what color.


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *anbdobbs22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone gotten the follow up email on the Cynthia Rowley choices? It said something about sending a confirmation email after I picked what color.

Nuh uh. I'd like to, though!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 27, 2014)

updates


----------



## Alicia Loves (Mar 27, 2014)

I love that they let me choose which color Cynthia Rowley eyeliner I preferred but I wish the colors were more adventurous.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 27, 2014)

not that exciting but i got a few things i needed! plus pick 2 packs are back in stock! these were points used from my secondary account. I still have 1000something on my primary.


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it crazy that I'm kind of tempted by this: http://www.birchbox.com/men/alternative-apparel-basic-zip-hoodie ? XD I know it's in the men's shop, but... it looks so soft. 

my boyfriend has the blue one and it is very soft and light, great for when you're slightly cold but want something breathable. i totally steal it all the time to lounge in lol


----------



## Pixels (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  not that exciting but i got a few things i needed! plus pick 2 packs are back in stock! these were points used from my secondary account. I still have 1000something on my primary.




I just ordered the water bottle today too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pixels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just ordered the water bottle today too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
twinsies! i wish they had it in colors besides pink but i'll live  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 27, 2014)

> not that exciting but i got a few things i needed! plus pick 2 packs are back in stock! these were points used from my secondary account. I still have 1000something on my primary.


 I just ordered that same water bottle yesterday too! And the govino wine glasses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
my boyfriend has the blue one and it is very soft and light, great for when you're slightly cold but want something breathable. i totally steal it all the time to lounge in lol
Haha thank you! That's good to know... I think I'll probably get it after I get my April points in for product reviews. &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 27, 2014)

Sigh...four accounts and no eyeliner email.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 27, 2014)

> Sigh...four accounts and no eyeliner email.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Maybe you'll get one of the Sumita liners  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 27, 2014)

> Maybe you'll get one of the Sumita liners  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'd be ok with that


----------



## ZeeOmega (Mar 27, 2014)

Popping over here for updates. Well, it looks like I'm going to try BB for a second month. I really enjoyed my first box, so let's see how this next one goes! 

No eyeliner email for me, but I'm fine with that. I've never had luck with pencil liners, though I would've tried the silver one for funsies.


----------



## TippyAG (Mar 27, 2014)

When I signed up my 2nd account it said it would ship April 4th. But I got a notice today my box was "shipping soon" I wonder if it's another march box? Or just a little premature April notice?


----------



## TippyAG (Mar 27, 2014)

> When I signed up my 2nd account it said it would ship April 4th. But I got a notice today my box was "shipping soon" I wonder if it's another march box? Or just a little premature April notice?


 Nevermind. Logged into that account and there is a clicky truck for a march box. Hopefully it arrives before the switch! I'd hate to miss on review points. (Of course CS would help me out,in sure, but better to have no issue than have to correct an issue)


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

When I signed up my 2nd account it said it would ship April 4th. But I got a notice today my box was "shipping soon" I wonder if it's another march box? Or just a little premature April notice?
Hmmm, I got a March box on my second account... then canceled and resubbed on 3/25 (on that same account), my email also said "shipping on 4/4" but I'm pretty sure I can't receive two March boxes on the same account, so we'll see what happens. I currently have a clicky truck, but it's the same tracking as my original March box.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would totally be on board with them sending out razors again, weird as that sounds. They are expensive, and I like trying the new ones with built in lotion and stuff!

A hair mask in anticipation of my hair getting thrashed from pool water.

A super sheer tinted moisturizer.

A cute hair accessory or piece of jewelry would be really nice!

If you've ever heard of Dollar Shave Club, www.dorcousa.com does their supplying (or close enough) my husband and I got a men's and women's pack with like 16 six-blade razors each (some were disposable and others were just the cartridges with a handle) for like $23, and they're always sending out coupons.  Insanely cheap.


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 27, 2014)

> If you've ever heard of Dollar Shave Club, www.dorcousa.com does their supplying (or close enough) my husband and I got a men's and women's pack with like 16 six-bladeÂ razors each (some were disposable and others were just the cartridges with a handle) for like $23, and they're always sending out coupons. Â Insanely cheap. Â


 I just made an order from them a few days ago for me and my hubby too. I would rather get a bunch all at once then regular deliveries. If you check out their Twitters (@dorcoshai and @dorcopace) they have current coupons. I got 20% off and the shipping was free.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know why they would it's making them money. They get your monthly money earlier, and those points mean you place a purchase in the shop, many times I bet people are spending more than their points, so they're getting money then as well. It may make for some customer service problems occasionally, but I'm sure it's nothing compared to the money they make on offering promos.

I also justify it by telling myself that they get the samples for free from the companies.  I'm not 100% sure if it's true, but I'm pretty sure it is.


----------



## jayeme (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmm, I got a March box on my second account... then canceled and resubbed on 3/25 (on that same account), my email also said "shipping on 4/4" but I'm pretty sure I can't receive two March boxes on the same account, so we'll see what happens. I currently have a clicky truck, but it's the same tracking as my original March box.

I resubbed on an account that had been cancelled since December (I think), and it originally said it was shipping in April, but today I got a shipping email. So I guess I'm getting a March box now and an April one soon, but I wouldn't think they would send you two March boxes!


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 28, 2014)

Just a heads up to anyone that wanted a Stila lipgloss last month. Stila has two of their gloss sets (one with 8 of them for $10 and another with 3 for $6). I believe it is under their phased out favorites. ENJOY!


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 28, 2014)

So, I sent an e-mail to customer service and told them I was unable to review my March box contents for points and that it was taking me to a customer service review landing page instead of the 10-point sample ratings review landing page (and I know this is unique to this account because all of my other accounts work) and I just got back possible the most condescending e-mail back that didn't even address the issue. "Make sure you are logged in, these are the steps to review products, and if you still have issues, here's a youtube video tutorial!" I wrote back how condescending that was, the issue was not user error as she was suggesting, and rated her poorly. 

One of the biggest skills you must have as a customer service employee is being able to listen. She completely failed that. Super annoyed right now.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 28, 2014)

[@]dousedingin[/@] weird! And rude on their part. Once I cancelled before doing reviews so I had to search for the items but the review form was still the 10 point one even though I no longer had a box landing page. Maybe call in and you'll get someone more helpful?


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@dousedingin weird! And rude on their part. Once I cancelled before doing reviews so I had to search for the items but the review form was still the 10 point one even though I no longer had a box landing page. Maybe call in and you'll get someone more helpful?
I hate calling. I just pretty much called out the rep for the response, and she apologized and asked if I was trying to review March box contents. Haven't heard back yet after confirming. This is my main sub account with an annual sub so I don't know why it's having issues.


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 28, 2014)

Update on the review issues I've been having... turns out I'm an idiot. I need to stop getting online after having too many glasses of wine.

In other news.... my *cough* fourth birchbox arrived today. I purchased it on the 21st so that was super fast.

Also, I know this was never the intent of the codes and bb loses money on it, but on one account i canceled/resubbed twice one right after the other with the bb100 and the sfbb100 (got the 100 points for both) does anyone know if this will prepay me through may or if this might potentially cause issues and I'll only end up receiving one april box?


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 28, 2014)

> Just a heads up to anyone that wanted a Stila lipgloss last month. Stila has two of their gloss sets (one with 8 of them for $10 and another with 3 for $6). I believe it is under their phased out favorites. ENJOY!


 Thank you! I know I'm in the minority, but I love Stila's lip glaze. I can't actually stand smooth slippery gloss, so I actually like the stickiness of Stila. And that's cheap, so when I lose them all the time, I won't feel so bad.


----------



## zeemas (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm fairly new to BB...rec'd 4 boxes so far I believe.  Total rookie move - didn't realize I could review for points.  HELLO that's like free money!  So I went on a review binge, and did all the items going all the way back to December.  It's been a week and I still only have 10 points.  Is there something else I need to do??


----------



## kira685 (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zeemas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm fairly new to BB...rec'd 4 boxes so far I believe.  Total rookie move - didn't realize I could review for points.  HELLO that's like free money!  So I went on a review binge, and did all the items going all the way back to December.  It's been a week and I still only have 10 points.  Is there something else I need to do??
you only get points for reviewing the items the month you received them. sometimes there's a glitch and you can still get points for the previous month's reviews when the box pages first update on the 10th but that's about it.. you can't go back months and do them all and get points automatically. you should try emailing or calling CS though - let them know you didn't know about reviewing for points and you've completed the reviews now. they may credit you the points.


----------



## zeemas (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  you only get points for reviewing the items the month you received them. sometimes there's a glitch and you can still get points for the previous month's reviews when the box pages first update on the 10th but that's about it.. you can't go back months and do them all and get points automatically. you should try emailing or calling CS though - let them know you didn't know about reviewing for points and you've completed the reviews now. they may credit you the points.
Thank you!!  I emailed them and they explained and credited me 150 points.  Great, fast customer service.  Will definitely be on the ball more for upcoming months....particularly since reading this whole thread I realized I was in the minority with just one sub and signed up for another.  LOL.  Between this, ipsy, and boxycharm I am starting a major beauty sub addiction.


----------



## lorizav (Mar 28, 2014)

> I also justify it by telling myself that they get the samples for free from the companies. Â I'm not 100% sure if it's true, but I'm pretty sure it is. Â


 Yes, I believe they do get the samples for free. I met a guy on the elevator at work and I had my Birchbox in my hand. He said oh you get Birchbox, I'm trying to get them to put my product in there. So it sounds like the samples are paid for by the manufacturer


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 28, 2014)

Even if they do get all or most of the samples for free there are still costs involved: packaging, shipping, customer service, payroll, etc. The one thing I worry about when people unsub and resub just to use a code, especially on the same account more than once in a month, is that Birchbox will just take away the rewards program all together. Hopefully that won't happen...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Even if they do get all or most of the samples for free there are still costs involved: packaging, shipping, customer service, payroll, etc. The one thing I worry about when people unsub and resub just to use a code, especially on the same account more than once in a month, is that Birchbox will just take away the rewards program all together. Hopefully that won't happen...
They would lose a lot of customers that route, I don't think it'll happen.


----------



## katiecoll (Mar 28, 2014)

Birchbox brag time! Got BP spray, Toni and guy sea salt spray, and a pick two for a grand total of $0.00! Thank you BB100 for the extra 100 points on all three of my subs!


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 28, 2014)

Has anyone here bought the Bodum Yo-Yo Tea Set? I have been eyeing it for weeks, but it is still waitlisted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Mar 28, 2014)

I bought the Bodum Yo-Yo Tea Set in January. I really like it. It seems to go in and out of stock regularly. I was on the wait list for awhile before I bought mine.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I bought the Bodum Yo-Yo Tea Set in January. I really like it. It seems to go in and out of stock regularly. I was on the wait list for awhile before I bought mine.
I really hope it comes back in stock soon, I really want one (or two)! XD


----------



## trustlust (Mar 28, 2014)

holy moly!! is it really already time??


----------



## trustlust (Mar 28, 2014)

April wants:

Peachy lip colors with SPF

Maybe a bronzy peachy type blush

More BP products (of course)

Some spring themed products

Maybe some florally type perfumes

Really, anything but skin care type stuff. I feel overloaded, but maybe that's just because I have a strict skin care routine that I follow that I refuse to deviate from . lol.


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 28, 2014)

I think I'm going to suck it up and buy the Anatasia Brow Gel at Ulta on Monday since it will only be $11. Of course, this means I'll be receiving brow gel in all 3 of my boxes, right?


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 28, 2014)

> I think I'm going to suck it up and buy the Anatasia Brow Gel at Ulta on Monday since it will only be $11. Of course, this means I'll be receiving brow gel in all 3 of my boxes, right?


 Yup. That's birchbox law for you lol


----------



## trustlust (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I'm going to suck it up and buy the Anatasia Brow Gel at Ulta on Monday since it will only be $11. Of course, this means I'll be receiving brow gel in all 3 of my boxes, right?
I'm kind of hoping for this is in my box. I need some serious help with my eyebrows. Figure the clear gel is a good way to start learning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 28, 2014)

> I'm kind of hoping for this is in my box. I need some serious help with my eyebrows. Figure the clear gel is a good way to start learning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same here!! I don't really do much with my brows since I have bangs and glasses so they are kind of hidden, but they are a bit of a mess lol I do work in a clinic where I get free laser hair removal so I've had that done to the middle so no more unibrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm kind of hoping for this is in my box. I need some serious help with my eyebrows. Figure the clear gel is a good way to start learning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I tried it today at Ulta (while picking up the Smashbox kit) and I was rather impressed. I've never really though much about my eyebrows and always thought they looked fine, but this made them look better.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same here!! I don't really do much with my brows since I have bangs and glasses so they are kind of hidden, but they are a bit of a mess lol I do work in a clinic where I get free laser hair removal so I've had that done to the middle so no more unibrow





I usually get mine threaded, but I see these ladies make their eyebrows amazing, plus I've always wanted to try Benefit's brow products simply because it's Benefit and I'm addicted. But I've just never known what to do with them. lol.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I tried it today at Ulta (while picking up the Smashbox kit) and I was rather impressed. I've never really though much about my eyebrows and always thought they looked fine, but this made them look better.
I have a voucher for a free 90 minute makeover at Sephora for becoming VIB, and i thought about using a great chunk of the time focusing on my brows! (plus the PERFECT shade of red lipstick ;D )


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 28, 2014)

> I usually get mine threaded, but I see these ladies make their eyebrows amazing, plus I've always wanted to try Benefit's brow products simply because it's Benefit and I'm addicted. But I've just never known what to do with them. lol.


 I've also seen some really nice eyebrows but I've seen some that go way over the top... My luck I'd go too far lol


----------



## trustlust (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've also seen some really nice eyebrows but I've seen some that go way over the top... My luck I'd go too far lol
Me too... that's why I need some serious guidance. lol.


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a voucher for a free 90 minute makeover at Sephora for becoming VIB, and i thought about using a great chunk of the time focusing on my brows! (plus the PERFECT shade of red lipstick ;D )

That sounds like a perfect way to spend 90 minutes.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 29, 2014)

Hoping for less screw-ups in April!


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hoping for less screw-ups in April!
amen to that!


----------



## LizGeary (Mar 29, 2014)

Ok so Ive been looking through the box pages and Ive noticed a TON of boxes with the Sumita eyeliner..in every picture its showing the lime green one. Do yall think that will be the color they send? I certainly hope not!! I mean c'mon! Lime green? What the heck can I do with a lime green eyeliner?


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok so Ive been looking through the box pages and Ive noticed a TON of boxes with the Sumita eyeliner..in every picture its showing the lime green one. Do yall think that will be the color they send? I certainly hope not!! I mean c'mon! Lime green? What the heck can I do with a lime green eyeliner? 
Everything. 

lol jk. But some things. Definitely some things.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok so Ive been looking through the box pages and Ive noticed a TON of boxes with the Sumita eyeliner..in every picture its showing the lime green one. Do yall think that will be the color they send? I certainly hope not!! I mean c'mon! Lime green? What the heck can I do with a lime green eyeliner? 
It's possible..they have before. But I would think they would want to mix it up a bit :/


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 29, 2014)

Yeah that's weird. The inika eyeliner that was sent out this month is light green also. I hope that it's not one of those "trendy" colors.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 29, 2014)

The photo on the box page uses the default product photo. It doesn't mean that's the color we're getting necessarily. Last month's Inika eyeliner photo showed the black photo in my box page so it could be any of the colors for the Sumita.


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 29, 2014)

> Has anyone here bought the Bodum Yo-Yo Tea Set? I have been eyeing it for weeks, but it is still waitlisted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Its been in and out of stock since December. I finally snagged one. I love it it is great for making loose tea at work. I also recommend the tea press tea pot. Both are great!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 29, 2014)

> Same here!! I don't really do much with my brows since I have bangs and glasses so they are kind of hidden, but they are a bit of a mess lol I do work in a clinic where I get free laser hair removal so I've had that done to the middle so no more unibrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 So... Uh... You're gonna get me a job there, right? Lol.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 29, 2014)

> So... Uh... You're gonna get me a job there, right? Lol.


 Let's just say that's the only perk to a completely thankless job... Lol


----------



## jayeme (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok so Ive been looking through the box pages and Ive noticed a TON of boxes with the Sumita eyeliner..in every picture its showing the lime green one. Do yall think that will be the color they send? I certainly hope not!! I mean c'mon! Lime green? What the heck can I do with a lime green eyeliner? 

I got a lime green Sumita eyelier in a pick 2 awhile ago, and I think it's nice on the waterline, both because it's a fun pop of color, and because the green does a good job of cancelling out any redness there.


----------



## anbdobbs22 (Mar 29, 2014)

> Hoping for less screw-ups in April!





> amen to that!


 Worrrrrrddd. Only my second month and that wasn't the best first(second?) impression. Glad they have awesome CS and points system!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *anbdobbs22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Worrrrrrddd. Only my second month and that wasn't the best first(second?) impression. Glad they have awesome CS and points system!
It was my second month too (already up to 3 boxes, oh goodness) and it was a little more hectic in March than February. I'm hoping they have their warehouse switching under control now. Maybe shipping will be 10x better now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 29, 2014)

I used to read these threads and wonder how some of you girls had three subscriptions, but now I have two and feel I might need even more. Please keep enabling me. Thanks in advance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trustlust (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hitchcockblonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I used to read these threads and wonder how some of you girls had three subscriptions, but now I have two and feel I might need even more. Please keep enabling me. Thanks in advance




Haha... I immediately needed more. However, after this month, I'll cancel my 3rd sub and use it for promos only. I'm gonna wait until after April's box because I'll have 20$ on that account after reviews. But yeah, one is definitely not enough! lol.


----------



## ScopeIt (Mar 29, 2014)

I finally went through all the pre-loaded box pages. Give me ALL the No 4 hair masque! ALL OF IT. That stuff is magic for my hair -- I sampled it in a pick 2 almost 2 years ago, and loved it so much I spent the $58 on the full-sized (I think it was my first points purchase, awwww!). Never received it in a box, though. If the BB gods really love me, I will get box 11 or 31 on at least one account, and one of the other No4 accounts on my other two!


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 29, 2014)

I've been eying the Number 4 products as well!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm trying to check out on BB, but it's not letting me apply my points. I Have 252 points in the bank, but the only options are "use card ending in ####" and "choose a new card". Anyone else having this issue? I signed in and signed out again so....


----------



## LizGeary (Mar 29, 2014)

Ah man did anyone else have problems with the code SFBB100? I wanted to start up a new box but it wont work


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 29, 2014)

> I'm trying to check out on BB, but it's not letting me apply my points. I Have 252 points in the bank, but the only options are "use card ending in ####" and "choose a new card". Anyone else having this issue? I signed in and signed out again so....


 I ordered the Egyptian Magic cream a few days ago. I applied a gift card first. It did make me choose which card I wanted to use before taking me to the next page, where it then let me apply 200 points.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I ordered the Egyptian Magic cream a few days ago. I applied a gift card first. It did make me choose which card I wanted to use before taking me to the next page, where it then let me apply 200 points.

sigh, thanks but it didn't work. I do have one GC applied, but it didn't show me the points option even before that. :S When I submit my payment information, I automatically just get to the order review without any other options. I don't want to empty my cart to buy two gift cards. #rude

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ah man did anyone else have problems with the code SFBB100? I wanted to start up a new box but it wont work 





BB100 still works


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally went through all the pre-loaded box pages. Give me ALL the No 4 hair masque! ALL OF IT. That stuff is magic for my hair -- I sampled it in a pick 2 almost 2 years ago, and loved it so much I spent the $58 on the full-sized (I think it was my first points purchase, awwww!). Never received it in a box, though. If the BB gods really love me, I will get box 11 or 31 on at least one account, and one of the other No4 accounts on my other two!

Probably a stupid question, but how do I find those, pretty please?


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Probably a stupid question, but how do I find those, pretty please?
If you meant the April box pages, start here: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2014/april-2014-bb1

Then, just change the 1 to 2 and so on. Last I checked the numbers stopped at 45.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 29, 2014)

> I'm trying to check out on BB, but it's not letting me apply my points. I Have 252 points in the bank, but the only options are "use card ending in ####" and "choose a new card". Anyone else having this issue? I signed in and signed out again so....


 I always miss the little check box that says to apply your points. I forget which page it's on. Try going through the checkout process again. If I was at home on a computer, I'd check exactly where it's at.


----------



## LindaD (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone here bought the Bodum Yo-Yo Tea Set? I have been eyeing it for weeks, but it is still waitlisted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've been waitlisted on that for weeks as well. It looks really nifty, but for some reason, it's more expensive everywhere else (almost 3x as much on Amazon).


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I always miss the little check box that says to apply your points. I forget which page it's on. Try going through the checkout process again. If I was at home on a computer, I'd check exactly where it's at.
ah, i figured it out. it won't let you apply points to any part of an order that has the new monthly subscription thing. I wanted to get the 100 points for activating a new acct.

I feel like I should feel bad. I've spent $50 on BB subscriptions this month and have gotten 400 sign up bonus points then basically another 300 points for the reactivation. (I did two boxes in Feb, one last month, two again this month, so 50pt x 5 boxes + 10 pts x 5 reactivations. ): i only got the benefit eye creme extra last month instead of the points bonus). I bought myself so many BB gift cards yet I'm not sure what I want to buy... orz XD


----------



## TippyAG (Mar 29, 2014)

Omg. My mom has been subscribing for 6 months in April and just told me she doesn't do the reviews!! I immediately demanded her login information. If I could ground her I would. Soooo many points missed out on! 250!! ðŸ˜©ðŸ˜©


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 29, 2014)

> Omg. My mom has been subscribing for 6 months in April and just told me she doesn't do the reviews!! I immediately demanded her login information. If I could ground her I would. Soooo many points missed out on! 250!! ðŸ˜©ðŸ˜©


 Omg the horror, lol. I feel so bad for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Omg. My mom has been subscribing for 6 months in April and just told me she doesn't do the reviews!!

I immediately demanded her login information. If I could ground her I would. Soooo many points missed out on! 250!! ðŸ˜©ðŸ˜©
every month i text my friends hounding them to do their reviews and they're always like "lol why do i need to do that again?"

My best friend has subbed for 6 months too and has not done a single review. It KILLS me.


----------



## CheekyQ (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Omg. My mom has been subscribing for 6 months in April and just told me she doesn't do the reviews!!

I immediately demanded her login information. If I could ground her I would. Soooo many points missed out on! 250!! ðŸ˜©ðŸ˜©

My friend did this, too!!! Except she had been subscribing for a year AND she was also getting Birchbox Man for her fiance! 1200 points!


----------



## TippyAG (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Omg the horror, lol. I feel so bad for you




I'm going to do them from now on, we always go over our boxes with each other so i can answer them with her own answers. But there may be the occasional $10 convenience fee..


----------



## CheekyQ (Mar 29, 2014)

...and THAT'S how Birchbox makes money.


----------



## TippyAG (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheekyQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
My friend did this, too!!! Except she had been subscribing for a year AND she was also getting Birchbox Man for her fiance! 1200 points!
That's like the whole POINT (pun in tended) to birchbox! It's not like my mom didn't know. I went over it when I bought her a three month gift sub for her birthday/ Christmas. I even showed her how to do them. Luckily I can still do her March reviews.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going to do them from now on, we always go over our boxes with each other so i can answer them with her own answers. But there may be the occasional $10 convenience fee..




I've begged my mom to subscribe just because of that reason  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol.


----------



## CheekyQ (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's like the whole POINT (pun in tended) to birchbox! It's not like my mom didn't know. I went over it when I bought her a three month gift sub for her birthday/ Christmas. I even showed her how to do them. Luckily I can still do her March reviews.

I know! Isn't that terrible?!  When I first subscribed, I asked her if she did her reviews and she nonchalantly said yes. And then a few months later I told her how I had saved up points to buy things, and she said she never reviews products because she's too lazy. It was only after I told her exactly how much money she had missed out on that she got upset and started doing them. 

I guess you don't realize just how big of a deal it is until it adds up.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheekyQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ...and THAT'S how Birchbox makes money.
i know we've had this discussion before on MUT but I'm with 90% certainty willing to say that MOST birchbox subbers are NOT like us. my best friend buys stuff all the time from the birchbox shop WITHOUT using a code and does not do surveys. i think the non mut-ers who *do* know about the points system don't hoard and cash in as soon as they hit 100 (my cousin does that. she's too impatient lol). So yes! This is definitely how birchbox makes money!

And I am, of course, am that friend who pushes coupons, codes, &amp; other money saving efforts on my people even if they don't want it. I just wanna be helpful!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i know we've had this discussion before on MUT but I'm with 90% certainty willing to say that MOST birchbox subbers are NOT like us. my best friend buys stuff all the time from the birchbox shop WITHOUT using a code and does not do surveys. i think the non mut-ers who *do* know about the points system don't hoard and cash in as soon as they hit 100 (my cousin does that. she's too impatient lol). So yes! This is definitely how birchbox makes money!

And I am, of course, am that friend who pushes coupons, codes, &amp; other money saving efforts on my people even if they don't want it. I just wanna be helpful!
I can honestly say that I had no clue how beneficial the points system in BB is until I joined MUT. I thought it'd be another "rewards program" like ipsy. I never knew it would so phenomenal. April will be my 3rd month, and between my 3 subs, after reviews, I'll have over 100$ in points! That stuff adds up quick!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can honestly say that I had no clue how beneficial the points system in BB is until I joined MUT. I thought it'd be another "rewards program" like ipsy. I never knew it would so phenomenal. April will be my 3rd month, and between my 3 subs, after reviews, I'll have over 100$ in points! That stuff adds up quick!
exactly! i think i went my first month just lurking MUT and I was like "wtf, what are points and why do i want them?" then it hit me. now i'm a point saving machiiiinneee. I just wished everyone else I know and loved felt the same way about doing these surveys.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 29, 2014)

> I'm going to do them from now on, we always go over our boxes with each other so i can answer them with her own answers. But there may be the occasional $10 convenience fee..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's good. LOL at convenience fee.


> ...and THAT'S how Birchbox makes money.


 Yup. Didn't they make a "psa" in this month's spoiler video about ways to earn points?


----------



## CheekyQ (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i know we've had this discussion before on MUT but I'm with 90% certainty willing to say that MOST birchbox subbers are NOT like us. my best friend buys stuff all the time from the birchbox shop WITHOUT using a code and does not do surveys. i think the non mut-ers who *do* know about the points system don't hoard and cash in as soon as they hit 100 (my cousin does that. she's too impatient lol). So yes! This is definitely how birchbox makes money!

And I am, of course, am that friend who pushes coupons, codes, &amp; other money saving efforts on my people even if they don't want it. I just wanna be helpful!

THIS! x 1000! The only reason I even know about saving points and using codes is because I'm obsessive about everything I do and have to research for hours and hours about something before I splurge. I can't thank you guys enough for all the money you've saved me! Because of this forum I was able to subscribe for a year, get a blowdryer, a mystery pack with a full-size mascara, $10 for two referrals, $10 for a messed up item and the $60 from reviewing products..all for $90+. I definitely think I got my money's worth and then some...

But not everyone is like that. And I think that's what BB counts on.

I was appalled to learn that my friend and sister had both made several purchases without using a code or a mystery pack. And everytime my sister got 100 points, she would spend it on a $50 purchase.


----------



## CheekyQ (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's good. LOL at convenience fee.
Yup. Didn't they make a "psa" in this month's spoiler video about ways to earn points?

Yeah, they did. But I know a lot of people don't watch those. Haha my sister and friend don't even know about them. I had to tell them about peeking on the 10th...and they still don't peek.


----------



## TippyAG (Mar 29, 2014)

Non-MUT BB subbers stress me out. lol


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 29, 2014)

Spoiler









 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 





All box combinations so far, in spoiler because it's image heavy!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm really hoping for the lime green eye pencil! I wanted the green inika and the balm apple blush, but didn't get any makeup items. So sad! Come on BB karma! Don't do me wrong now!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All box combinations so far, in spoiler because it's image heavy
Perfect box combo with the already-revealed products:

BP spray (can only get this on second and third accounts though)

Number 4 masque

Number 4 shampoo

Klorane dry shampoo

Sumita liner

Midnight Monarch body butter

Guy and Girl shower gel

If I get all these products (within the 3 boxes), I will be keeping ALL 3 subs next month, so BB Gods, please read this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 29, 2014)

Haha there are so many boxes I _can't_ receive on my second account because I got theBalm on it in March. XD


----------



## trustlust (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha there are so many boxes I _can't_ receive on my second account because I got theBalm on it in march. XD 
That's how my 2nd and 3rd boxes are. lol


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's how my 2nd and 3rd boxes are. lol
Kind of tempted to reopen my third account just to _possibly_ get another TheBalm sample even though I haven't even gotten my box with it yet.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Kind of tempted to reopen my third account just to _possibly_ get another TheBalm sample even though I haven't even gotten my box with it yet.
That was actually why I opened a 3rd box, for an extra chance at theBalm. Ended up getting it in both my 2nd &amp; 3rd box. Swatched it, hated it, stuck with 2 of them now. lol.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That was actually why I opened a 3rd box, for an extra chance at theBalm. Ended up getting it in both my 2nd &amp; 3rd box. Swatched it, hated it, stuck with 2 of them now. lol.
I guess I'll wait until I actually get my box before I resub... or if they do another awesome promo code.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess I'll wait until I actually get my box before I resub... or if they do another awesome promo code. 
I think one of the 100 point perks is still active.


----------



## misslaurelann (Mar 29, 2014)

i definitely went a whole year or more without doing reviews. I first subbed in April 2011 and I started filling out surveys in March 2012. I could kick myself for missing out on $60 worth of points but the point system definitely wasn't talked about then as much as it is now.


----------



## chelsealady (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm going to give my sisters a sub for Christmas. And my biggest fear is that they won't do the reviews.


----------



## LindaD (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 


Spoiler









 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 





All box combinations so far, in spoiler because it's image heavy!

You are wonderful for doing this. I've been putting off checking the boxes, so having it all laid out like this was great. Looks like some fun boxes next month, fingers crossed!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You are wonderful for doing this. I've been putting off checking the boxes, so having it all laid out like this was great. Looks like some fun boxes next month, fingers crossed!
I don't really see ANY boxes that I would consider 'punishment boxes' yet.


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheekyQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
My friend did this, too!!! Except she had been subscribing for a year AND she was also getting Birchbox Man for her fiance! 1200 points!
I have a friend that has been subscribed since June of 2011... And never knew how amazing the points system was until last week. I literally couldn't speak for a few seconds just thinking about all the lost points.


----------



## CurlyTails (Mar 29, 2014)

So far the products are looking promising to me.  I can knock out quite a few because I've already received the Bee Kind Lotion.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CurlyTails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So far the products are looking promising to me.  I can knock out quite a few because I've already received the Bee Kind Lotion.
You know, that and the facial serum are the only things I DO NOT want... and i'm just trying to ignore the fact that those products are offered. Cause if I don't acknowledge them, they won't send them, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol.


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 29, 2014)

I got the No 4 clarifying shampoo (In January 2013 D: ) So that seems to count out a lot of boxes so far. Also I got Kleims and The Balm last month.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Mar 29, 2014)

I told my husband earlier that since I've already received Coola in one beauty sub, I'd better brace myself for Supergoop as well.  Lo and behold, here it is and I'm 99% sure I'll get it. 






Ideally, I'd love theBalm so I can try to get the hang of cream blushes and the eyeliner because apparently I hoard eyeliners.  The struggle is real.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 29, 2014)

Wow, lots of really great box combinations! And lots of opportunities to get theBalm if you haven't already. Thanks for posting!


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CurlyTails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So far the products are looking promising to me.  I can knock out quite a few because I've already received the Bee Kind Lotion.

Is this lotion any good? I like the concept of this lotion, so I want it to be good.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Is this lotion any good? I like the concept of this lotion, so I want it to be good. 
I got the lotion in a pick two, and I like it. Very citrusy smell and you only need a little. I wouldn't mind getting another.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Is this lotion any good? I like the concept of this lotion, so I want it to be good. 

I got the BeeKind lotion in one of my boxes a while back, and I liked it too. Nice scent and not too greasy!


----------



## CurlyTails (Mar 29, 2014)

So far I've seen a lot of things that I would be happy receiving.  I can knock out quite a few of them because I've already received the Bee Kind Lotion.



> Is this lotion any good? I like the concept of this lotion, so I want it to be good.Â


 I agree with the other gals on the lotion. The scent was very nice and the lotion had a nice texture. It was moisturizing without being too greasy.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Is this lotion any good? I like the concept of this lotion, so I want it to be good. 
If you like a lemon-y scent it seemed to have a hint of it, nothing over powering or like lysol just a light sweet scent.


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 29, 2014)

Random question â€“ does anyone have a makeup remover that they love? I was using Clinique, but I think it feels greasy and am not really a fan. I got a deluxe sample of Neova's makeup remover recently, and I'm liking that one better, but was looking to try something else. I probably have a 1-2 weeks left on it and thought I'd check here for suggestions.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you like a lemon-y scent it seemed to have a hint of it, nothing over powering or like lysol just a light sweet scent.

Hmmm...I like lemon, so that just might work.


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 29, 2014)

I've posted this elsewhere but I want as many opinions as I can get: I am moving on or shortly after April 23rd because my husband is being restationed (military) and they decided to send us a month earlier than I thought they were. The thing is, I can't update any of my subscription service addresses yet because we don't yet have our rental and we won't until after the first and then it will be too late. Have any of you ever had experience with forwarding your mail from one address to another? Should I just change the addresses to my dad's, who lives in the town? I really have no clue what to do here. I don't want to change the addresses and my subscriptions get lost and I don't want them lost in forwarding either. Can anyone share their experiences with having packages forwarded? Does anyone know how much longer it takes for the mail to get forwarded?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 29, 2014)

> Random question â€“ does anyone have a makeup remover that they love? I was using Clinique, but I think it feels greasy and am not really a fan. I got a deluxe sample of Neova's makeup remover recently, and I'm liking that one better, but was looking to try something else. I probably have a 1-2 weeks left on it and thought I'd check here for suggestions. Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 If you use waterproof makeup, I would say LancÃ´me bifacil (autocorrect chanced it to biracial lol--glad I proofread it) or neutrogena. If not, koh gen do cleansing water which is gentle and doesn't strip the skin dry.


----------



## jayeme (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If you use waterproof makeup, I would say LancÃ´me bifacil (autocorrect chanced it to biracial lol--glad I proofread it) or neutrogena. If not, koh gen do cleansing water which is gentle and doesn't strip the skin dry.

I second the Lancome recommendation! I like it a lot better than the Clinique, which stings my eyes a little.


----------



## klg534 (Mar 29, 2014)

So, a little OT, but birchbox related. Did anyone get the birchbox finds box and try the Biore self heating mask? I tried it tonight...I am not a fan. MY skin is soooo greasy now (About two hours later). So I hope I get a GOOD mask in my birchbox this month!!


----------



## dressupthedog (Mar 29, 2014)

> I've posted this elsewhere but I want as many opinions as I can get:Â I am moving on or shortly after April 23rd because my husband is being restationed (military) and they decided to send us a month earlier than I thought they were.Â The thing is, I can't update any of my subscription service addresses yet because we don't yet have our rental and we won't until after the first and then it will be too late.Â Have any of you ever had experience with forwarding your mail from one address to another?Â Should I just change the addresses to my dad's, who lives in the town? I really have no clue what to do here. I don't want to change the addresses and my subscriptions get lost and I don't want them lost in forwarding either. Can anyone share their experiences with having packages forwarded? Does anyone know how much longer it takes for the mail to get forwarded?Â


 I've had great luck getting my mail forwarded, and I haven't had a package lost. It seems to take a couple days to a week longer to get mail and packages.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've posted this elsewhere but I want as many opinions as I can get: I am moving on or shortly after April 23rd because my husband is being restationed (military) and they decided to send us a month earlier than I thought they were. The thing is, I can't update any of my subscription service addresses yet because we don't yet have our rental and we won't until after the first and then it will be too late. Have any of you ever had experience with forwarding your mail from one address to another? Should I just change the addresses to my dad's, who lives in the town? I really have no clue what to do here. I don't want to change the addresses and my subscriptions get lost and I don't want them lost in forwarding either. Can anyone share their experiences with having packages forwarded? Does anyone know how much longer it takes for the mail to get forwarded? 
I just asked my mom about this because she works at the post office, and I've had my mail forwarded before. She said if you have the mail forwarded and it's something sent First-Class you'll get it no problem. If it's not first class, you may have to pay extra postage to receive it at the forwarded address. You can set up a forwarding address pretty easily on the USPS site, but I would do that and also try and change everything to your father's address. All your accounts that you can think of, just so you don't have to worry as much about not getting packages.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 


Spoiler









 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 





All box combinations so far, in spoiler because it's image heavy!

You're amazing!  Thanks for taking the time to put all that together.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Random question â€“ does anyone have a makeup remover that they love? I was using Clinique, but I think it feels greasy and am not really a fan. I got a deluxe sample of Neova's makeup remover recently, and I'm liking that one better, but was looking to try something else. I probably have a 1-2 weeks left on it and thought I'd check here for suggestions.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I use jojoba oil to remove mascara/eyemakeup.  I generally try to get as much off as I can with a makeup removing wipe then follow up with the oil to get the extra tough stuff.


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Random question â€“ does anyone have a makeup remover that they love? I was using Clinique, but I think it feels greasy and am not really a fan. I got a deluxe sample of Neova's makeup remover recently, and I'm liking that one better, but was looking to try something else. I probably have a 1-2 weeks left on it and thought I'd check here for suggestions.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I have the Neova ( was that from Blush?) but I generally just use Yes To Blueberries/Cucumbers wipes. I'm a bit lazy about my nighttime routine though.


----------



## inlustro (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Random question â€“ does anyone have a makeup remover that they love? I was using Clinique, but I think it feels greasy and am not really a fan. I got a deluxe sample of Neova's makeup remover recently, and I'm liking that one better, but was looking to try something else. I probably have a 1-2 weeks left on it and thought I'd check here for suggestions.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I use Makeup Forever's Sens'Eyes Waterproof Sensitive Eye Cleanser. It's light blue and feels like lotion, doesn't irritate my eyes at all, isn't greasy, and works great getting off my waterproof mascara.


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have the Neova ( was that from Blush?) but I generally just use Yes To Blueberries/Cucumbers wipes. I'm a bit lazy about my nighttime routine though.

Ha! Yes it was.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, a little OT, but birchbox related. Did anyone get the birchbox finds box and try the Biore self heating mask? I tried it tonight...I am not a fan. MY skin is soooo greasy now (About two hours later). So I hope I get a GOOD mask in my birchbox this month!!
I got it from a free sample site, I like it. I use one packet 3 times though. Way too much product in there. I found that it made all the crap in my pores come right to the surface.


----------



## inlustro (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've posted this elsewhere but I want as many opinions as I can get: I am moving on or shortly after April 23rd because my husband is being restationed (military) and they decided to send us a month earlier than I thought they were. The thing is, I can't update any of my subscription service addresses yet because we don't yet have our rental and we won't until after the first and then it will be too late. Have any of you ever had experience with forwarding your mail from one address to another? Should I just change the addresses to my dad's, who lives in the town? I really have no clue what to do here. I don't want to change the addresses and my subscriptions get lost and I don't want them lost in forwarding either. Can anyone share their experiences with having packages forwarded? Does anyone know how much longer it takes for the mail to get forwarded? 

I've had my mail forwarded through USPS many times. You can sign up online, I think you need a credit/debit card to verify your identity (card needs to be in your name) and they charge like $1 (if I recall correctly). You can choose to have it forwarded for up to one year. And there is the option to forward the entire family's mail (everyone with the same last name), or just an individual (say, if you're going off to college and just your own mail needs to be forwarded, not everyone else's). It added about a week to the ship time.

I think there are certain _kinds_ of mail that will NOT get forwarded, you should probably check the FAQ to double check about parcels.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Mar 29, 2014)

My favorite makeup removers are plain old Ponds Cold Cream for face and Klorane for Sensitive Eyes (found this at Walgreen's) for eye makeup.

  I apply, let set a minute or two, gently tissue off then wash with Cetaphil.


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 29, 2014)

> I've had my mail forwarded through USPS many times. You can sign up online, I think you need a credit/debit card to verify your identity (card needs to be in your name) and they charge like $1 (if I recall correctly). You can choose to have it forwarded for up to one year. And there is the option to forward the entire family's mail (everyone with the same last name), or just an individual (say, if you're going off to college and just your own mail needs to be forwarded, not everyone else's). It added about a week to the ship time. I think there are certainÂ _kinds_Â of mail that will NOT get forwarded, you should probably check the FAQ to double check about parcels.Â


 The possibility that certain types of mail may not forward is what concerns me. I'll probably go ahead and change all but my Beauty Box 5 account since that one always gets to me by the 8th since it ships from the state I live in.


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 30, 2014)

Lmao. I have eliminated all but about eight of the boxes posted. I've gotten the Sumita liner, the Fekkai Color Care Shampoo (and the conditioner), The Beauty Protector Spray, the Bee Kind lotion, the Number 4 Clarifying Shampoo, the Super Goop CC Cream, and the Camille Beckman Body Butter. I know that's not gonna be it as far as the boxes go, but damn. It was just funny going through the list and seeing all the stuff I've already gotten. Some of it I even forgot I received.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Random question â€“ does anyone have a makeup remover that they love? I was using Clinique, but I think it feels greasy and am not really a fan. I got a deluxe sample of Neova's makeup remover recently, and I'm liking that one better, but was looking to try something else. I probably have a 1-2 weeks left on it and thought I'd check here for suggestions.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I skeptically tried Urban Decay's Makeup Meltdown. And wow. As far as eye make-up goes. That stuff is legit. I haven't woken up with raccoon eyes since I bought it, and that's for real. I can't attest to how it is facially because it's actually meant to be an eyes only remover, so I use normal facewash (Ole Henriksen, the best stuff ever). But yeah, eye makeup remover, UD all the way.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, a little OT, but birchbox related. Did anyone get the birchbox finds box and try the Biore self heating mask? I tried it tonight...I am not a fan. MY skin is soooo greasy now (About two hours later). So I hope I get a GOOD mask in my birchbox this month!!
I got it and tried it a couple of times, it was okay, I just didn't feel like it really didn't anything. I use Ole Henriksen's lemon strip flash peel once a week now and wow. You feel it working, it actually feels very stingy.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lmao. I have eliminated all but about eight of the boxes posted. I've gotten the Sumita liner, the Fekkai Color Care Shampoo (and the conditioner), The Beauty Protector Spray, the Bee Kind lotion, the Number 4 Clarifying Shampoo, the Super Goop CC Cream, and the Camille Beckman Body Butter. I know that's not gonna be it as far as the boxes go, but damn. It was just funny going through the list and seeing all the stuff I've already gotten. Some of it I even forgot I received. 
I wonder if BB will wait til right before spoilers to hit us with something ridiculously awesome again. Remember, theBalm sample everyone has been lusting after wasn't added til a couple of days before peaking. This is only my 3rd month, so I still have quite a few options, but I can tell there are a lot of repeats filling boxes as well from the past few months.


----------



## goldenmeans (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm glad they're putting the Balm lipgloss in again. I was disappointed I didn't get it last month.


----------



## KNT101184 (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Random question â€“ does anyone have a makeup remover that they love? I was using Clinique, but I think it feels greasy and am not really a fan. I got a deluxe sample of Neova's makeup remover recently, and I'm liking that one better, but was looking to try something else. I probably have a 1-2 weeks left on it and thought I'd check here for suggestions.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've tried high and low end makeup removers and for eye makeup the best I've found is Rimmel - no greasey feel, removed waterproof makeup without a lot of rubbing and it's like $5!

For removing makeup - I use regular ol ponds cold cream - moisturizes and strips all the makeup off.


----------



## Spazkatt (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, a little OT, but birchbox related. Did anyone get the birchbox finds box and try the Biore self heating mask? I tried it tonight...I am not a fan. MY skin is soooo greasy now (About two hours later). So I hope I get a GOOD mask in my birchbox this month!!
Thanks for the reminder, I had forgotten about those!


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KNT101184* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've tried high and low end makeup removers and for eye makeup the *best I've found is Rimmel* - no greasey feel, removed waterproof makeup without a lot of rubbing and it's like $5!

For removing makeup - I use regular ol ponds cold cream - moisturizes and strips all the makeup off.
I second this! Rimmel is far superior to my LMdB makeup remover which I tried to love, but it just did not work as well as the Rimmel.


----------



## ScopeIt (Mar 30, 2014)

So I'm betting that some people will be getting the Sumita again --  just in a different color. Considering the number of subscribers who have already received it, and the number of boxes it is in this month, I would be willing to bet money it will be another Twistband type dupe (oh, but we gave you coral with anchors last time, this one is sparkley silver, TOTALLY DIFFERENT, bleh).


----------



## trustlust (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I'm betting that some people will be getting the Sumita again --  just in a different color. Considering the number of subscribers who have already received it, and the number of boxes it is in this month, I would be willing to bet money it will be another Twistband type dupe (oh, but we gave you coral with anchors last time, this one is sparkley silver, TOTALLY DIFFERENT, bleh).
Are they as good of quality as the UD 24/7 pencils? Those are amazing but so so so expensive. ;x


----------



## MIKAGlam (Mar 30, 2014)

This is only my third box so I cannot rule out many boxes for me, but I am hoping for that eyeliner!!!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are they as good of quality as the UD 24/7 pencils? Those are amazing but so so so expensive. ;x
I got a Sumita in last month's Glossybox, and I have a few UD pencils. I would say the UD is a little better quality, more creamy, but the Sumita is great for waterline and had great staying power. It's not the exact same pencil as the one Birchbox has, but I assume similar quality.


----------



## ScopeIt (Mar 30, 2014)

I have the UD 24/7 and Sumita both in black, and the Sumita is better in my opinion. Once it sets (just a few seconds after application) it doesn't budge -- the UD always transfers to my crease after a few hours. I think the application/texture is about the same for both.


----------



## klg534 (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are they as good of quality as the UD 24/7 pencils? Those are amazing but so so so expensive. ;x
I like the Sumita better than UD hands down. Its amazing.


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 30, 2014)

I haven't gotten the sumita yet, but watch I still won't get it this box even though I have two accounts. Ha!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Mar 30, 2014)

While I've never had much luck with pencil liners working for me, I'm actually really curious about the Sumita, especially if they send out fun colors.

I'm hesitant about there being so many boxes with No. 4 products, though. I tried to find an ingredients list, but I feel like the ones I keep seeing are marketing style ones. My routine is low-poo, which seems to end up cutting out a lot of options in the sampling world. =


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I'm betting that some people will be getting the Sumita again --  just in a different color. Considering the number of subscribers who have already received it, and the number of boxes it is in this month, I would be willing to bet money it will be another Twistband type dupe (oh, but we gave you coral with anchors last time, this one is sparkley silver, TOTALLY DIFFERENT, bleh).

Haha I would actually be OK with that.  I got the black one last time and would love to try one of the other colors!  Lime green, purple, whatevs.  Just not black!  I have a lifetime supply from all my subs!


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 30, 2014)

Purple please!!!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 30, 2014)

> I have the UD 24/7 and Sumita both in black, and the Sumita is better in my opinion. Once it sets (just a few seconds after application) it doesn't budge -- the UD always transfers to my crease after a few hours. I think the application/texture is about the same for both.


 I got the black Sumita in my Birchbox about a year ago. Since then I have bought the little 4-pack on the Birchbox website and traded for a 2nd purple one. Urban Decay will not stay on my waterline, but the Sumita liners do. One tip, though ... if the application isn't great, sharpen just a little bit and they work great after that. They are the only eyeliners that don't disappear on my waterline or transfer or smudge.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got the black Sumita in my Birchbox about a year ago. Since then I have bought the little 4-pack on the Birchbox website and traded for a 2nd purple one. Urban Decay will not stay on my waterline, but the Sumita liners do. One tip, though ... if the application isn't great, sharpen just a little bit and they work great after that. They are the only eyeliners that don't disappear on my waterline or transfer or smudge.
I'm actually excited to try this then. Surely I'll get it in one of my 3 subs. lol.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Mar 30, 2014)

​After seeing the green inika liner swatched a bunch of places, I had to get one and while I was at it, I grabbed the plum Sumita one to try out something other than my usual black or brown. I liked both but the purple Sumita is soooo nice. It goes on so well and is a great color. I hope the April box has the lime green. And by the way, this is my first post. I subscribed in February and stumbled upon this site looking for some info on BB and now I have 4 different subscription boxes. So thanks for opening my eyes to subscription boxes.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kimsuebob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   ​ After seeing the green inika liner swatched a bunch of places, I had to get one and while I was at it, I grabbed the plum Sumita one to try out something other than my usual black or brown. I liked both but the purple Sumita is soooo nice. It goes on so well and is a great color. I hope the April box has the lime green.
And by the way, this is my first post. I subscribed in February and stumbled upon this site looking for some info on BB and now I have 4 different subscription boxes. So thanks for opening my eyes to subscription boxes.

Welcome to Makeup Talk! =D


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 30, 2014)

> While I've never had much luck with pencil liners working for me, I'm actually really curious about the Sumita, especially if they send out fun colors. I'm hesitant about there being so many boxes withÂ No. 4 products, though. I tried to find an ingredients list, but I feel like the ones I keep seeing are marketing style ones. My routine is low-poo, which seems to end up cutting out a lot of options in the sampling world. =


 I'm not crazy about all the No. 4 products either. I have the prep and protect spray, which I think I got in a BB awhile ago and I hate the smell. And I'm not picky about smells much.


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 30, 2014)

I kind of wrote off the Sumita liner I got because I have so many black liners already. It's just been sitting there since I got it. I've been using the Urban Decay Liner in Zero, and it definitely doesn't stay on all day. I'm going to give the Sumita liner a go and see how it does. If it holds up on my oily lids, then it should pass everyone's tests. I'll report back!


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm not crazy about all the No. 4 products either. I have the prep and protect spray, which I think I got in a BB awhile ago and I hate the smell. And I'm not picky about smells much.

The clarifying shampoo I got a while ago smells heinous. :/


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I kind of wrote off the Sumita liner I got because I have so many black liners already. It's just been sitting there since I got it. I've been using the Urban Decay Liner in Zero, and it definitely doesn't stay on all day. I'm going to give the Sumita liner a go and see how it does. If it holds up on my oily lids, then it should pass everyone's tests. I'll report back!
I performed a pretty rigorous test by putting the Sumita on one of my waterlines overnight, just to see how it would hold up. I'm sure this was bad or whatever, I don't need a lecture, it was for science! Anyways, you could still see it in the morning, there was about 50% coverage left. So not bad!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 31, 2014)

> I performed a pretty rigorous test by putting the Sumita on one of my waterlines overnight, just to see how it would hold up. I'm sure this was bad or whatever, I don't need a lecture, it was for science! Anyways, you could still see it in the morning, there was about 50% coverage left. So not bad!


 Did it like... Melt in the outer corner of your eye? That's where I always have an issue.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kimsuebob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   ​ After seeing the green inika liner swatched a bunch of places, I had to get one and while I was at it, I grabbed the plum Sumita one to try out something other than my usual black or brown. I liked both but the purple Sumita is soooo nice. It goes on so well and is a great color. I hope the April box has the lime green.
And by the way, this is my first post. I subscribed in February and stumbled upon this site looking for some info on BB and now I have 4 different subscription boxes. So thanks for opening my eyes to subscription boxes.
Welcome, welcome, welcome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I see you're from Alabama... me too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trustlust (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Did it like... Melt in the outer corner of your eye? That's where I always have an issue.
Mine is opposite.. mine usually melts into the inner corner. Even my 24/7 will do it from time to time.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Mar 31, 2014)

> Welcome, welcome, welcome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I see you're from Alabama... me too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you. Someone to survive the heat and humidity with this summer!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 31, 2014)

Interesting email I just got...


----------



## trustlust (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kimsuebob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you. Someone to survive the heat and humidity with this summer!
Hopefully it's mild like last summer... I'll take 98 over 110 any day. lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trustlust (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Interesting email I just got...




WHATTTTTTT. Jealous! Good job!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Interesting email I just got...




I want!!!!


----------



## camel11 (Mar 31, 2014)

I got that same Perks e-mail! This is quite exciting... with free shipping always, I'm much more likely to keep my subscription for the points! I'm now happy I did so much shopping in the BB shop this year!


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Interesting email I just got...





Jealous!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got that same Perks e-mail! This is quite exciting... with free shipping always, I'm much more likely to keep my subscription for the points! I'm now happy I did so much shopping in the BB shop this year!
Agreed! I can always get down with new perks.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Mar 31, 2014)

> Welcome to Makeup Talk! =D


 Thank you


----------



## shy32 (Mar 31, 2014)

> Interesting email I just got...


I just got this email too, pretty cool!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just got this email too, pretty cool!
I currently have over 500 points, but I've only been subscribed 3 months, so maybe you have to be subscribed for a certain length of time.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I currently have over 500 points, but I've only been subscribed 3 months, so maybe you have to be subscribed for a certain length of time.
Possibly. Or they're rolling out the email in waves.

Here's the link for it.

http://www.birchbox.com/aces


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh here's one portion that might explain why some haven't qualified

Quote:  Only Birchbox Points earned via purchases, friend referrals, reviews (for subscribers only), or additional promotional offers related to the Birchbox Aces Program shall be credited towards your Aces eligibility. Points awarded by the Beauty Discovery Team (â€œSorry Pointsâ€) do not count toward eligibility for the Aces Program.


----------



## morethanaohk (Mar 31, 2014)

I see that the birchbox shop sells some it cosmetics. Do you think its likely that they'll sell their matte eyeshadow palette anytime soon?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hrgh. Confusion? I got it on an acct I've been subscribing and canceling the subscription for, and basically only had 3 active months of boxes since 2013. I shouldn't complain... @[email protected] Birchbox... sure knows how to win us over XD

I still have likek 6 months of Sephora Flash left, but Sephora's perks haven't been interesting me that much so maybe I'll switch to BB as the primary shop.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Mar 31, 2014)

> Possibly. Or they're rolling out the email in waves. Here's the link for it. http://www.birchbox.com/aces


 Oh cool, the link tells me how many points I have earned to date. I was kind of wondering about that. And I always get emails about 4 hours after they are posted here.


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Possibly. Or they're rolling out the email in waves.

Here's the link for it.

http://www.birchbox.com/aces
I think it must be waves. I got it on one of my accounts but not the other one yet.

Okay I just re-calculated and my example isn't good: I didn't start my second account until later in the year so I only accumulated 411 in 2013. So I guess I won't get it on that account. Not sure... but it's pretty easy to accumulate 500 pts/year so I'm assuming anyone who does reviews would get it?


----------



## trustlust (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh here's one portion that might explain why some haven't qualified
Hmm.. I haven't had any 'sorry' points added. Maybe I'll get one soon. I'm on a no-buy, so that free shipping isn't going to help me right this second. lol.


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Interesting email I just got...





I also got this email- logged on to see if anyone else had gotten it!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmm.. I haven't had any 'sorry' points added. Maybe I'll get one soon. I'm on a no-buy, so that free shipping isn't going to help me right this second. lol.
Same boat as you. But as soon as I get a nice stash of points going, I want to get the BP oil and some other goodies. So hopefully sometime around June I'll be doing a big haul!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same boat as you. But as soon as I get a nice stash of points going, I want to get the BP oil and some other goodies. So hopefully sometime around June I'll be doing a big haul!
I love my BP oil, I'm allowed to replace it if I run out, but I've been trying to just trade for lots of samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm trying to save all of my BB points until Christmas and have a big splurge.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kimsuebob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   ​ After seeing the green inika liner swatched a bunch of places, I had to get one and while I was at it, I grabbed the plum Sumita one to try out something other than my usual black or brown. I liked both but the purple Sumita is soooo nice. It goes on so well and is a great color. I hope the April box has the lime green.
And by the way, this is my first post. I subscribed in February and stumbled upon this site looking for some info on BB and now I have 4 different subscription boxes. So thanks for opening my eyes to subscription boxes.

I just got the Inika in a swap. I swatched it last night and am so excited to use to today! It looks so pretty.

You ladies have definitely given me eyeliner courage (well, really makeup courage). Before I became a subscription addiction in October, I was a creature of habit and had been faithful to Almay's dark gray liner. (I may have been using it since high school). Changing beauty product brands just really stressed me out.

Now I have silver (Physician's Formula), blue (Chella), purple (Butter London), green (Inika) and black (Eyeko) â€“ and I'm loving each one and even playing around with liquid liners.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mandy Kane (Mar 31, 2014)

wohoo! got it too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> can't wait to see what this brings.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Mar 31, 2014)

> I just got the Inika in a swamp. I swatched it last night and am so excited to use to today! It looks so pretty. You ladies have definitely given me eyeliner courage (well, really makeup courage). Before I became a subscription addiction in October, I was a creature of habit and had been faithful to Almay's dark gray liner. (I may have been using it since high school). Changing beauty product brands just really stressed me out. Now I have silver (Physician's Formula), blue (Chella), purple (Butter London), green (Inika) and black (Eyeko) â€“ and I'm loving each one and even playing around with liquid liners.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have been using brown for as long as I can remember and now I have purple and green and am going to try some other colors. And I have always been sooo afraid of liquid liner but I tried one yesterday (in brown  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) and I really liked it.


----------



## knightsgirl (Mar 31, 2014)

I got the e-mail too!  So awesome not to have to add random things to get free shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kimsuebob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have been using brown for as long as I can remember and now I have purple and green and am going to try some other colors. And I have always been sooo afraid of liquid liner but I tried one yesterday (in brown




) and I really liked it.

I have liquid in Eyeko and Chella, and I'm loving the Chella. It just seems to go on easier.


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just got the Inika in a swamp. 

I'm sorry but this typo made me LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm sorry but this typo made me LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

lol. The joys of doing several things at once.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the e-mail too!  So awesome not to have to add random things to get free shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
agreed! that was my biggest pet peeve around the holidays, but most of the time I end up ordering at least one item that qualifies for free shipping without having to "find" something.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 31, 2014)

I got the aces email too! How exciting!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love my BP oil, I'm allowed to replace it if I run out, but I've been trying to just trade for lots of samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />* I'm trying to save all of my BB points until Christmas and have a big splurge.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*
Wow! Godspeed! I kept telling myself I would save up for a big perfume purchase or something, because I would like to. But ordering stuff every few months is so much fun! I might just save the points and just order the BP oil though because it is *that* good.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 31, 2014)

The funny part about Aces is I almost have enough points to have it again for another year. They need a second level, like Sephora's VIB Rogue (except actually do something with it) LOL.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it must be waves. I got it on one of my accounts but not the other one yet.

Okay I just re-calculated and my example isn't good: I didn't start my second account until later in the year so I only accumulated 411 in 2013. So I guess I won't get it on that account. Not sure... but it's pretty easy to accumulate 500 pts/year so I'm assuming anyone who does reviews would get it?
I'm already at 290 for this calendar year strictly from the sub itself (just reviews and the renewal of my annual sub, so no store purchases.  And that tally on the Aces page does exclude Sorry points, so you don't have to deal with doing the math there), so, yup, do all of your reviews every month, and you're set.  If they actually deliver on the promise of bonus goodies, they stand to draw a lot of business away from Sephora due to Sephora's failure to deliver on its promise of extra awesome stuff for Rouge.  I wonder how many people will switch to annual subs once they realize those points would be more than a fifth of the total needed to hit Aces level.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm already at 290 for this calendar year strictly from the sub itself (just reviews and the renewal of my annual sub, so no store purchases.  And that tally on the Aces page does exclude Sorry points, so you don't have to deal with doing the math there), so, yup, do all of your reviews every month, and you're set.  If they actually deliver on the promise of bonus goodies, they stand to draw a lot of business away from Sephora due to Sephora's failure to deliver on its promise of extra awesome stuff for Rouge.  I wonder how many people will switch to annual subs once they realize those points would be more than a fifth of the total needed to hit Aces level.
Agreed. And the fact that they've been getting a lot more products lately, both high end and low end, has given me little reason to shop anywhere else.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 31, 2014)

I never got the e-mail, but the link that was provided says I'm an Ace. Maybe they'll send the e-mail to me eventually.

I am so excited for free shipping/ what's to come with this program! Love Birchbox, and I love that they keep it interesting!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow! Godspeed! I kept telling myself I would save up for a big perfume purchase or something, because I would like to. But ordering stuff every few months is so much fun! I might just save the points and just order the BP oil though because it is *that* good.
When I have to replace my BP oil, I'll just buy it out-right... that just gives me more points at the end of the year.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trustlust (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Possibly. Or they're rolling out the email in waves.

Here's the link for it.

http://www.birchbox.com/aces
Just checked and I am an ace.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Wida (Mar 31, 2014)

I got the Ace email too!  I love Birchbox.  For my English class this semester, we had to write a paper reviewing something of our choice (book, movie, restaurant, website, pretty much anything), and I chose to write it on Birchbox because I knew I could write 4-5 pages on it without a problem.  I got every single female in my class to sign up after my paper was passed around, haha. 

I'm a little late joining in on the spoilers for April, but I think the boxes look great this month!  I am bummed though that all the ones that look fabulous have duplicates for me though.  I've already received a Sumita liner, and the N4 clarifying shampoo - which I loved.  I've gotten the Harvey Prince Yogini (another love!), and the Camille Beckman Body Butter.  I would love to get a box with the Paula's Choice just because that item is a holy grail for me and I can never have enough.  I would love the Shea Terra too.  I honestly don't think that there is a bad box in the bunch as of now though.


----------



## bluturtle (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm only at 335 for this year so far. I guess I need more referrals, lol.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the Ace email too!  I love Birchbox.  For my English class this semester, we had to write a paper reviewing something of our choice (book, movie, restaurant, website, pretty much anything), and I chose to write it on Birchbox because I knew I could write 4-5 pages on it without a problem. * I got every single female in my class to sign up after my paper was passed around, haha. *

I'm a little late joining in on the spoilers for April, but I think the boxes look great this month!  I am bummed though that all the ones that look fabulous have duplicates for me though.  I've already received a Sumita liner, and the N4 clarifying shampoo - which I loved.  I've gotten the Harvey Prince Yogini (another love!), and the Camille Beckman Body Butter.  I would love to get a box with the Paula's Choice just because that item is a holy grail for me and I can never have enough.  I would love the Shea Terra too.  I honestly don't think that there is a bad box in the bunch as of now though. 
I hope you made them all use your referral link! lol.


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 31, 2014)

I got the Ace email and I cancelled earlier this month.  Gah, they keep trying to suck me back in!  I will definitely still use the free shipping and the occasional code for placing orders though.


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 31, 2014)

Edit: Nevermind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have a great day!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm 17 points from Aces, what's funny is I have a $20 order sitting in my cart right now. I should just pull the trigger, eh?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 31, 2014)

I didn't get the email but I used the link. Lol I'm basically a small child... My heart skipped a beat and I felt so happy seeing the little points-slider bar go up to 500 (even though already knew I had more than that). I'm excited to see what this will bring! I'm finding myself swatching things more often at Sephora only to put it on my "favorites" list at birchbox.


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm already 200 points in for this year, so if I've acquired that in 3 months, surely I'll be at 500+ before the next year's over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Gah, Birchbox.  Killing me.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 31, 2014)

In the article about them opening their own store they talked about brand loyalty and how they were having issues getting people to buy from the store. I think this is a perfect solution for that. It also helps me dedicate myself to one account. Before I would make orders on any of 3 accounts I had going, so I spread my earned points thin. Now I'll definitely stick with 1 account. Since it's an easy Target to hit I do see some people trying to hit it on multiple accounts, but that's too much trouble for me!


----------



## LinaMingo (Mar 31, 2014)

I think I'm an ace after clicking the link. The bar says 383 of 500 so I guess that's for another year?


----------



## trustlust (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think I'm an ace after clicking the link. The bar says 383 of 500 so I guess that's for another year?
You have to have the whole 500 points.


----------



## LinaMingo (Mar 31, 2014)

I know but the top of the page says I am. And it makes sense since I have his and her subs on this account.


----------



## RedBadger (Mar 31, 2014)

The Aces email was a nice surprise for me this morning!  I'm already halfway to re-qualifying for next year, too.

My Sephora VIB status lapsed because I didn't spend enough last year.  Basically, I spend my beauty money at Birchbox now.  I do wish Birchbox would carry some high end brands like Nars, but they seem to be adding new brands all the time, and I really like that they carry more and more European brands.  This extra Aces incentive is just icing on the cake. 

Birchbox makes it really easy for me to support them. Owned and operated by two young women. Fantastic customer service.  Making jobs in the USA.  Frequently expanding their offerings and adding new brands.  Adding unexpected incentives (Yea Aces!



) instead of taking them away (um, hello Julep



)


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 31, 2014)

> I think I'm an ace after clicking the link. The bar says 383 of 500 so I guess that's for another year?


 Mine says 178 and I'm an Ace. I'm not sure how they tallied it up, but I think the points on the slider and points needed to qualify again.


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 31, 2014)

I got the Aces email and I not happy...





I checked my points balance and it says 250...I have 500 on that account (though 100 were apology points) but still...it should say 400 and not 250.


----------



## RedBadger (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think I'm an ace after clicking the link. The bar says 383 of 500 so I guess that's for another year?

I think so. My bar says 252/500, but I am qualified for this year.  I know for sure because I just spent 600 points last week!

Also, the info page says that when you qualify, it is for the current year and the next calendar year.  So I think all of us that are qualified now are good through the end of 2015?  Any one have insight on that?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RedBadger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think so. My bar says 252/500, but I am qualified for this year.  I know for sure because I just spent 600 points last week!

Also, the info page says that when you qualify, it is for the current year and the next calendar year.  So I think all of us that are qualified now are good through the end of 2015?  Any one have insight on that?
That sounds right

Quote:  *Your Birchbox Ace status is based on earning a minimum of 500 Birchbox Points on Birchbox.com from January 1st, 2013. Your Birchbox Ace status is valid until December 31st, 2015, and annual requalification is required.


----------



## RedBadger (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tamarin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the Aces email and I not happy...





I checked my points balance and it says 250...I have 500 on that account (though 100 were apology points) but still...it should say 400 and not 250.
It's points earned from a certain date:

Birchbox Ace status is conferred on those registered Birchbox members who are (i) eligible for the Birchbox Points Program, and (ii) who earn a minimum 500 Birchbox Points on Site during one calendar year (January-December). 

Maybe some of your points were earned outside of the time period?


----------



## Antidentite (Mar 31, 2014)

nvm! Found the answer to my question.  Thanks ladies!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think I'm an ace after clicking the link. The bar says 383 of 500 so I guess that's for another year?


Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know but the top of the page says I am. And it makes sense since I have his and her subs on this account. 




Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine says 178 and I'm an Ace. I'm not sure how they tallied it up, but I think the points on the slider and points needed to qualify again.

It's going to depend on what text you see above the slider bar.  I think that the qualifying points went back twelve months (so the qualifying window for this launch would go back to March 31st of last year), and the slider represents only points in during the 2014 calendar year.  If you need more points, you will see:

Quote:  Earn 500 Birchbox Points in the calendar year and you'll automatically gain a spot in Birchbox Aces, our VIP Program. Once you're a Birchbox Ace, you'll unlock a whole suite of perks and privileges.
And if you're already there, you'll see:

Quote:  Welcome to Birchbox Aces! Youâ€™ve racked up 500 Birchbox Points, which means you have earned a spot in our VIP program through the end of next year. As a Birchbox Ace, youâ€™re entitled to a full suite of bells and whistles.

And at the top of the page on a qualifying account, instead of the $50-for-free-shipping text, you see something like "Always free shipping for Aces!"

(I have multiple accounts, so I could grab both chunks o' text.)


----------



## tabarhodes (Mar 31, 2014)

I think if you didn't get that email then you're already an Ace? I got it on my new account and not my old account. When I clicked on the link while logged in to my old account it said non aces (somewhere, don't remember where). Then at the top it says "Welcome to Birchbox Aces! Youâ€™ve racked up 500 Birchbox Points, which means you have earned a spot in our VIP program through the end of next year. " Then it shows my points progress for this year.

But when I click the link when logged in to my new account it says: "Earn 500 Birchbox Points in the calendar year and you'll automatically gain a spot in Birchbox Aces, our VIP Program. Once you're a Birchbox Ace, you'll unlock a whole suite of perks and privileges."


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 31, 2014)

I added up my points from last year and it was 580. That's from January 2013, not March. If it was March I wouldn't have made it.


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tamarin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the Aces email and I not happy...





I checked my points balance and it says 250...I have 500 on that account (though 100 were apology points) but still...it should say 400 and not 250.


Quote: Originally Posted by *RedBadger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's points earned from a certain date:

Birchbox Ace status is conferred on those registered Birchbox members who are (i) eligible for the Birchbox Points Program, and (ii) who earn a minimum 500 Birchbox Points on Site during one calendar year (January-December). 

Maybe some of your points were earned outside of the time period?
Hmm...I guess if they're counting starting from Jan it could be the case...thanks!


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 31, 2014)

Ack! I wish they would start adding more box pages!! I'm bored lol


----------



## EricaD (Mar 31, 2014)

> > Â
> >
> >
> > > Â *Your Birchbox Ace status is based on earning a minimum of 500 Birchbox Points on Birchbox.com from January 1st, 2013. Your Birchbox Ace status is valid until December 31st, 2015, and annual requalification is required.
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 31, 2014)

Aha!  Thanks @meaganola !  I was so sad at first because I didn't get the email and my slider bar said I had 374 points.  But then I saw your post with the "aces" text across the top and checked again.  I'm an Ace!  *flexes muscles*

THANK GOODNESS I  don't have to hunt through the "free shipping" section (which disappeared a few months ago.  I was bummed til I saw the Aces info!  No wonder!) to find *something* to add to make the order ship free! Yayz!!

Ooooh, I wonder when our "Ace Anniversaries" are.... free gift!  More Yayz!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EricaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So the qualifying period was from January 2013? Then I should have qualified. I earned 540 points last year, but it says I haven't qualified yet.
Check birchbox.com/aces

Some people who haven't gotten the email yet have checked the page and saw at the top of the page that they qualified.


----------



## QueenJane (Mar 31, 2014)

This aces thing is confusing.  I have had the account since June 2013, have 880 points.  So i  checked my end of 2013 balance...it was 587 but not an ace?

Hopefully they will publish some more info.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aha!  Thanks @meaganola !  I was so sad at first because I didn't get the email and my slider bar said I had 374 points.  But then I saw your post with the "aces" text across the top and checked again.  I'm an Ace!  *flexes muscles*

THANK GOODNESS I  don't have to hunt through *the "free shipping" section (which disappeared a few months ago.*  I was bummed til I saw the Aces info!  No wonder!) to find *something* to add to make the order ship free! Yayz!!

Ooooh, I wonder when our "Ace Anniversaries" are.... free gift!  More Yayz!!!
There's a trick to finding it!  It's not in the dropdown menu or main page any more, but there's a link to it on the left side of certain "featured" pages, like the Bonus Shop and Birchbox Exclusives.  Or just go here:  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/free-shipping


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ack! I wish they would start adding more box pages!! I'm bored lol
I want them to update more too! I went through all of what's up and I'm only eligible for 12 boxes and 7 products as of right now.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 31, 2014)

I think they're doing it the way Sephora is doing it. They're giving everyone who's gotten 500 pts ace service for 2013, as the unofficial qualifying year. &gt;: And everyone else who's reached 500 last year will get it for the rest of this year (2014) and 2015. Everyone who hasn't yet but gets to 500 pts will also get it for the remainder of this year and 2015. (...?)
 
I think the only confusion is if 2014 is the qualifying year for extending it until 2016 for people who got 500 pts in 2013. I think the answer is probably no.


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 31, 2014)

I am qualified for the aces program on my main account too! So excited! Free shipping on any order any time? Yes please!


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ack! I wish they would start adding more box pages!! I'm bored lol

No joke. I'm slightly embarrassed by the amount of times I've checked on box 46.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 31, 2014)

> No joke. I'm slightly embarrassed by the amount of times I've checked on box 46.


 Right?? Do you also skip ahead to other numbers to see if they've just skipped 46? Yeah, me too lol


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Right?? Do you also skip ahead to other numbers to see if they've just skipped 46? Yeah, me too lol

Yep. And I may also check box 3 to see if there's more than the BeeKind lotion now.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 31, 2014)

> Yep. And I may also check box 3 to see if there's more than the BeeKind lotion now.


 Lol same!! I've been through all the current ones to see if anythings been added  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 31, 2014)

> > Â  Â
> > ​
> > After seeing the green inika liner swatched a bunch of places, I had to get one and while I was at it, I grabbed the plum Sumita one to try out something other than my usual black or brown. I liked both but the purple Sumita is soooo nice. It goes on so well and is a great color. I hope the April box has the lime green. And by the way, this is my first post. I subscribed in February and stumbled upon this site looking for some info on BB and now I have 4 different subscription boxes. So thanks for opening my eyes to subscription boxes.
> 
> ...


 [@]ashleylind[/@] How does the silver Physician's Formula liner work for you? I have black, purple, green, blue, and brown. None of them will stay on my waterline.


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


@ashleylind How does the silver Physician's Formula liner work for you? I have black, purple, green, blue, and brown. None of them will stay on my waterline.

I think I can get it to stay on for about 4ish hours. It's the shortest amount of time out of any of the brands I have, but I didn't know if it was the brand or the fact that the silver is so light.


----------



## devadorned (Mar 31, 2014)

Ah I'm off by approx 1 box for Aces haha.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 31, 2014)

Box 46 just updated lol


----------



## trustlust (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Box 46 just updated lol
Hahaha.. what's in it? More of the same?


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 31, 2014)

> Hahaha.. what's in it? More of the same?


 Nothing new lol brow gel, CB body butter and Keims shampoo...


----------



## trustlust (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Nothing new lol brow gel, CB body butter and Keims shampoo...
I will take ALL of the CB body butter they have in stock. If my box came with only that, I'd be happy. lol.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 31, 2014)

Just received my official Aces e-mail!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Okay.. now time for a nap before work. Yay night shift. *sigh*


----------



## bluturtle (Mar 31, 2014)

I just emailed BB to see what's the difference. It doesn't seem fair that some were counted from Jan 2013, and others for only 2014. I know I will qualify in a couple of months, but still...it irks me when there appears to be a sliding scale...especially when they haven't finished updating the FAQs section yet.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 31, 2014)

I just received my Aces e-mail on my first account (I have three--all of whom should be qualified).  Hi, my name is Puppymomofthree and I have a Birchbox addiction!


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluturtle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just emailed BB to see what's the difference. It doesn't seem fair that some were counted from Jan 2013, and others for only 2014. I know I will qualify in a couple of months, but still...it irks me when there appears to be a sliding scale...especially when they haven't finished updating the FAQs section yet.

Yeah. It's saying I only have 287. That's bogus. I earned 150 points just from January of this year until now. I am waaaaaaaay qualified for this if we're going all the way back until January 2013.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah. It's saying I only have 287. That's bogus. I earned 150 points just from January of this year until now. I am waaaaaaaay qualified for this if we're going all the way back until January 2013. 
Mine is only showing my points for this year and did not say I qualified until after I received the e-mail, so there is still hope.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh sure *now* they send me the Aces email.  Thanks, BB I already got it figured out.


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine is only showing my points for this year and did not say I qualified until after I received the e-mail, so there is still hope.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It actually says at the top that I've "earned a spot in the program," but then it's only showing me the points I've earned this year. I think it does have to do with the email. Unfortunately, my stupid school's shut down our website from last Friday until tomorrow, and I have Birchbox set up through my school email, so I can't see whether or not I've gotten the email. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 31, 2014)

Okay, I added a random-ass item to my cart just to see if I'd get the free shipping, and it says I qualify. That item is NOT an item that qualifies for free shipping this month, so now I know I'm an Aces member. On a similar note, this free shipping on any order thing is going to get me into SERIOUS trouble, ahhaha.


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, I added a random-ass item to my cart just to see if I'd get the free shipping, and it says I qualify. That item is NOT an item that qualifies for free shipping this month, so now I know I'm an Aces member. On a similar note, this free shipping on any order thing is going to get me into SERIOUS trouble, ahhaha.

Bahahaha this is exactly what I did.  It was like "you're an ace!"  I was like "no no no no no, as much as I do, I do not want the Oribe Texturizing Spray!!"


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 31, 2014)

i wouldn't mind at all if the only other perk to being Ace was that pick-2s never go out of stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 31, 2014)

i got an ace email on my main sub (since Nov 2012) and on my secondary account -- the one i cancel and resub whenever theres a good promo. I've only had that one since Jan 2014!


----------



## inlustro (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

i wouldn't mind at all if the only other perk to being Ace was that pick-2s never go out of stock





Better yet, if it was automatic like with Sephora's 3 samples, instead of having to add it to your cart. Even better if they can let us choose from a list like Sephora does!


----------



## Pixels (Mar 31, 2014)

It's odd since I got it on my account I just use for promo's and not my main account. I guess the extra 100 point perks for re-subbing have really added up.


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 31, 2014)

So when I used the SFBB100 code yesterday it didn't work, but it did today...not sure why but 100 extra points? Yes please


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 31, 2014)

> Better yet, if it was automatic like with Sephora's 3 samples, instead of having to add it to your cart. Even better if they can let us choose from a list like Sephora does!Â


 They used to let you pick your pick 2 but when they started doing mystery, everyone started choosing that one!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They used to let you pick your pick 2 but when they started doing mystery, everyone started choosing that one!
To be fair, if I recall correctly, one of the big reasons everyone started going for the mystery pack was because Birchbox would have two or three set options that people weren't particularly fond of, and then they added a mystery pack option to the list, and it's a lot more tempting to go for the mystery that might have a Laura Mercier lipgloss or stila eyeliner when the known set options are things like a Goop sunscreen and a cleanser in one set, a Juicy fragrance and a tanning towel in another, and a bar soap and an eye cream in a third.  (And you couldn't pick two items from a list to get, say, the cleanser and the eye cream.  You had to pick from the pre-set combinations, so if you *really* wanted that hair oil, you had to take the nail polish you already have three bottles of.)


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 31, 2014)

I want to cancel my sub &amp; renew for the 100 points (I haven't done that at all yet), but I just got my email saying I secured a silver eyeliner for my box this month, Idk if I would lose that.


----------



## igotmybox (Mar 31, 2014)

I got the Sumita Eyeliner in Black in my Glossybox in February 2014. Not sure if anyone else has mentioned it. Its a great quality eyeliner, very soft and smooth. I wonder if I will get it in my box from Birchbox. I am not sure if it means its really that color that is shown in the picture, what do we think?


----------



## MrsMeow (Mar 31, 2014)

Can we move the Aces talk to it's own thread?  Mods: is that even possible?  I love April talk, and I love Aces talk, but what if I want to talk Aces in May?  I'm such a single-threaded person.

Also, is this guy new?  Why have I never noticed him?


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *igotmybox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the Sumita Eyeliner in Black in my Glossybox in February 2014. Not sure if anyone else has mentioned it. Its a great quality eyeliner, very soft and smooth. I wonder if I will get it in my box from Birchbox. I am not sure if it means its really that color that is shown in the picture, what do we think?
I don't think the color in the spoiler pic necessarily corresponds to what you get in your box.  Once the box pages go up the "box" pic should have the right color.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 31, 2014)

> Can we move the Aces talk to it's own thread?Â  Mods: is that even possible?Â  I love April talk, and I love Aces talk, but what if I want to talk Aces in May?Â  I'm such a single-threaded person. Also, is this guy new?Â  Why have I never noticed him?Â  :inwc:


 I like all of this comment! Even the smiley!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 31, 2014)

I can't believe it's almost April, guys! My second sub hasn't even gotten it's march box yet &gt;.&gt;


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 31, 2014)

I canceled both of my Birchbox accounts (again!) and then rejoined (again!) a week later.  I just cant stay away from Birchbox.  I wish I had looked at this thread before I rejoined and saw that 100 points thing though.  Oh well...  Next time I will look here first.


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 31, 2014)

Grawrl.  I got my birchbox order in today and they didn't include my CR bag!  I feel like I literally have a problem with every order I make from them.  And my pick two was gross.  Guys I'm just so done with having to send them an email every time I get an order!!


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 31, 2014)

Just got an email saying that I reserved the Cynthia rowley eye liner and it will be one of 4-5 in my box for April. Just FYI for those who chose.


----------



## KayEss (Mar 31, 2014)

Frankly I don't see the Aces program having much of an impact for me. I mean, sure, free shipping is great, but I won't place an order unless I qualify for a Pick 2 and I generally have at least one "free shipping" item anyway. If they do truly have bonus gifts and exceptionally good codes I will be excited. I would also appreciate a "pick twos always in stock" guarantee (why do they go out of stock anyway?) and it would be even cooler if Aces qualified for free Pick 2s for smaller orders. I love Birchbox no matter what though, Aces or no.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Frankly I don't see the Aces program having much of an impact for me. I mean, sure, free shipping is great, but I won't place an order unless I qualify for a Pick 2 and I generally have at least one "free shipping" item anyway. If they do truly have bonus gifts and exceptionally good codes I will be excited. I would also appreciate a "pick twos always in stock" guarantee *(why do they go out of stock anyway?)* and it would be even cooler if Aces qualified for free Pick 2s for smaller orders. I love Birchbox no matter what though, Aces or no.
I imagine they have to package samples up for the pick 2s since they do come packaged together. At some point in time that's going to go out of stock while they package more together.


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If you use waterproof makeup, I would say LancÃ´me bifacil (autocorrect chanced it to biracial lol--glad I proofread it) or neutrogena. If not, koh gen do cleansing water which is gentle and doesn't strip the skin dry.

I LOVE Koh Gen Do cleansing water.




  It's super gentle and removes all of my makeup without feeling the need to wash off any residue. I also sometimes use it as a toner if my face is feeling oily, and it really cuts the grease and leaves my skin feeling soft and clean without including harsh/drying ingredients like alcohol/witch hazel/etc. I keep it in one of those pump-top dispensers like they use at the nail salons. Also, KGD is going to be on Hautelook tomorrow, so I may stock up again! 

For those skeptical of the lime green eyeliner, I found this blog post and it's actually looks a lot more wearable than I had suspected:

http://www.brightestbulbinthebox.com/2014/03/review-sumita-beauty-contrast-eye.html

ETA: I also received my e-mail confirmation of a silver CR liner today. Still 350 points away from being an ace, though!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 31, 2014)

I order from Birchbox like 5 times a year, and I have never paid shipping. I don't think the Aces program is gonna be so great. Back on topic ... did they send out the green (looks lime in the picture) and the black mini liner in the boxes the same month last time? I got the black. I'm really hoping for the green in April.


----------



## LadyK (Mar 31, 2014)

I got an email about the aces program and am excited!  I like shopping through the BB store when I don't have time to get to Sephora or another store.  The free shipping means I will definitely be shopping there more often.  Also wanted to mention they put up the April theme on Facebook!  Looks like it's "Rainy Days".


----------



## meaganola (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I got an email about the aces program and am excited!  I like shopping through the BB store when I don't have time to get to Sephora or another store.  The free shipping means I will definitely be shopping there more often.  Also wanted to mention they put up the April theme on Facebook!  Looks like it's "Rainy Days".
Ooh, rainy days are my *life*.  I have learned to embrace getting caught in downpours because I end up with epically soft hair days when that's how I start my day (I'm not sure I even own an umbrella, and when you're an umbrella-free Portland bus commuter, not accepting getting wet is not an option).  With my luck, though, that will translate to waterproof mascara.  Do not want!  Give me lots of bright colors to clash with the gray!


----------



## LadyK (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooh, rainy days are my *life*.  I have learned to embrace getting caught in downpours because I end up with epically soft hair days when that's how I start my day (I'm not sure I even own an umbrella, and when you're an umbrella-free Portland bus commuter, not accepting getting wet is not an option).  With my luck, though, that will translate to waterproof mascara.  Do not want!  Give me lots of bright colors to clash with the gray!
I love rainy days if I can sit inside and curl up with a book and some hot cocoa or cider.  Today the dog and I spent a stormy day on the couch under blankets binge watching Warehouse 13.  With this theme in mind I'm hoping for:

Anti-frizz hair products

lip stain

eye shadow primer

I would love to see some fuzzy socks or hot cocoa too but that may not be possible.  I can see them going two ways with this theme.  Either fresh, cleansing rain stuff or products that make your hair/makeup last in the rain, etc.  Either way I'm excited for this box.


----------



## Linnake (Mar 31, 2014)

Anyone else having trouble placing an order? Mine won't go through and I'm going to mad if I miss out on a pick2!  Also, I find the bonus shop to be so utterly useless! What good is it to offer bonuses if they can only be used when you order certain products?


----------



## jayeme (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm not an Ace yet....but I have fallen prey to the trap of two accounts so it can't be too long before one of them qualifies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just bought myself a $10 gift card with one account, and subscribed another account (and bought a package of tea since I think you can't use only a gift card if you are subscribing) using that card and the SFBB100 code - meaning I am getting a free second April box and I didn't even have to pay for it out of pocket! Well, unless you count the $3.50 for tea, but I will use the tea.


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 1, 2014)

Sometimes I forget that the rest of the US is so cold because it's been blazing hot in California. It was in the 90s earlier this month. I honestly have reverse weather depression. People tend to get sadder with the rainy, cold weather, but that's how I feel when it's hot. I hate it. I'm so miserable in the heat that I just get too bummed out to do anything at all. I have no idea if other people are like that. Maybe I'm just weird. That said, I'd love to have a damn "rainy day" here. The rainy weather makes me sooooooooo happy.


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sometimes I forget that the rest of the US is so cold because it's been blazing hot in California. It was in the 90s earlier this month. I honestly have reverse weather depression. People tend to get sadder with the rainy, cold weather, but that's how I feel when it's hot. I hate it. I'm so miserable in the heat that I just get too bummed out to do anything at all. I have no idea if other people are like that. Maybe I'm just weird. That said, I'd love to have a damn "rainy day" here. The rainy weather makes me sooooooooo happy.

haha maybe we should switch and you could come up to norcal, it's definitely still warmer than the rest of the country but having lived in central and southern cal i much prefer having actual warm weather compared to the bay's constant clouds/cold. i miss my rainbows and not having to layer!

on bad days especially i crave those lazy hot 110F days we'd have all summer as we ate our shaved ice and lacked the energy to eat anything more substantial 



 lol


----------



## Spazkatt (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sometimes I forget that the rest of the US is so cold because it's been blazing hot in California. It was in the 90s earlier this month. I honestly have reverse weather depression. People tend to get sadder with the rainy, cold weather, but that's how I feel when it's hot. I hate it. I'm so miserable in the heat that I just get too bummed out to do anything at all. I have no idea if other people are like that. Maybe I'm just weird. That said, I'd love to have a damn "rainy day" here. The rainy weather makes me sooooooooo happy.
I totally get this being in AZ, the rest of my family lives in MN and I was talking to my mom about how boring 60 degrees and sun is every day, and how it would be nice to get some exciting weather just to have a change for once, she quickly told me to stop my complaining.


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 1, 2014)

> I totally get this being in AZ, the rest of my family lives in MN and I was talking to my mom about how boring 60 degrees and sun is every day, and how it would be nice to get some exciting weather just to have a change for once, she quickly told me to stop my complaining.Â


 I NEED some boring lol here in the Midwest we get freezing one day and 70 degrees the next. It's awful!!


----------



## dousedingin (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sometimes I forget that the rest of the US is so cold because it's been blazing hot in California. It was in the 90s earlier this month. I honestly have reverse weather depression. People tend to get sadder with the rainy, cold weather, but that's how I feel when it's hot. I hate it. I'm so miserable in the heat that I just get too bummed out to do anything at all. I have no idea if other people are like that. Maybe I'm just weird. That said, I'd love to have a damn "rainy day" here. The rainy weather makes me sooooooooo happy.
I am with you 100%


----------



## normajean2008 (Apr 1, 2014)

subbing for updates.


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I NEED some boring lol here in the Midwest we get freezing one day and 70 degrees the next. It's awful!!

YES. SO MUCH THIS.  It was what, 70 today?  It's gonna snow in two  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 1, 2014)

I like this months theme, looking forward to qualifying for the new aces program, I'm so close 459/500. I'm praying I get a box with 5 items! If I get 4 items to review, I'll be 1 point shy.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sometimes I forget that the rest of the US is so cold because it's been blazing hot in California. It was in the 90s earlier this month. I honestly have reverse weather depression. People tend to get sadder with the rainy, cold weather, but that's how I feel when it's hot. I hate it. I'm so miserable in the heat that I just get too bummed out to do anything at all. I have no idea if other people are like that. Maybe I'm just weird. That said, I'd love to have a damn "rainy day" here. The rainy weather makes me sooooooooo happy.
Its supposed to rain tonight in a lot of SoCal and here in San Diego for a couple of days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I much prefer rain to cloudy days.

In other news I am an Ace too. I guess I already have 300 points for this year.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Apr 1, 2014)

Just posted this on the promo thread but thought I would put this here as well New GWP




Free gift with qualifying purchase of $35+ of full-size products in the Birchbox Shop. Use code: YUMIKIMCASE. Available only while supplies last. It looks really cute but I have a galaxy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mayrax3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just posted this on the promo thread but thought I would put this here as well

New GWP





Free gift with qualifying purchase of $35+ of full-size products in the Birchbox Shop. Use code: YUMIKIMCASE. Available only while supplies last.


*It looks really cute but I have a galaxy



*
Ahh that's so cute! But yeah, I have a galaxy too.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 1, 2014)

> Just posted this on the promo thread but thought I would put this here as well New GWP
> 
> 
> 
> Free gift with qualifying purchase of $35+ of full-size products in the Birchbox Shop. Use code: YUMIKIMCASE. Available only while supplies last. It looks really cute but I have a galaxy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh, I love it! And I just got an iPhone 5! BUT you can't use GWP codes and discount codes in the same order, can you?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm too cheap to pass up the discount in favor of the GWP I'm afraid. Also does anyone remember last year's April fools when Birchbox announced they were unrolling a subscription box where they just sent out boxes?? I wonder if they will do anything this year.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 1, 2014)

> Just posted this on the promo thread but thought I would put this here as well New GWP
> 
> 
> 
> Free gift with qualifying purchase of $35+ of full-size products in the Birchbox Shop. Use code: YUMIKIMCASE. Available only while supplies last. It looks really cute but I have a galaxy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh, I really like this and I have an iphone, I could use it I just don't want to shop at this point.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh, I love it! And I just got an iPhone 5! BUT you can't use GWP codes and discount codes in the same order, can you?



I'm too cheap to pass up the discount in favor of the GWP I'm afraid.

Also does anyone remember last year's April fools when Birchbox announced they were unrolling a subscription box where they just sent out boxes?? I wonder if they will do anything this year.
Nope.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I even called them last month asked if you could use both and they said no, which I think is kind of dumb, but no big deal I guess. I just wait for a month where I don't have a code and then get the GWP and a Pick 2. This is a good time to do that because last month's GWP was with a $50 or $55 purchase (forgot which) and this one is only $35.


----------



## ashleylind (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I NEED some boring lol here in the Midwest we get freezing one day and 70 degrees the next. It's awful!!

No joke. I cannot keep track of this weather and it makes picking out clothes for my daughter in the morning confusing. I just hope Kansas doesn't have another May snow shower again.


----------



## ashleylind (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mayrax3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just posted this on the promo thread but thought I would put this here as well

New GWP





Free gift with qualifying purchase of $35+ of full-size products in the Birchbox Shop. Use code: YUMIKIMCASE. Available only while supplies last.


It looks really cute but I have a galaxy





If I put that on my phone, I would crack my screen within a day. My iPhone will forever have the ugly Lifeproof case on it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldendarter (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If I put that on my phone, I would crack my screen within a day. My iPhone will forever have the ugly Lifeproof case on it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Amen. My phone is so terribly abused on a daily basis. Thank goodness for my Otter Box! It's even flow off the top of my car and into a concrete highway barrier. Dusted it off. Still fine.


----------



## bluturtle (Apr 1, 2014)

Check out some of our newest features: 

 

 





It's a red-letter day here at Birchbox. After months of hard work (and no shortage of tears), our gung-ho engineering team has revamped the Birchbox Appâ€”and it's going to change your life. Best of all, we're pairing the update with an awesome new Shop offer, because something this big deserves a celebration. Click below for details!





 
I'm pretty sure this is the April fool's day joke from birchbox....


----------



## Amby6912 (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluturtle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 





Check out some of our newest features: 

 

 





It's a red-letter day here at Birchbox. After months of hard work (and no shortage of tears), our gung-ho engineering team has revamped the Birchbox Appâ€”and it's going to change your life. Best of all, we're pairing the update with an awesome new Shop offer, because something this big deserves a celebration. Click below for details!





 
I'm pretty sure this is the April fool's day joke from birchbox....
Hahah! Nice! That's a pretty good one too. It almost looks real until you click in the email to read more and read the description of the features.


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 1, 2014)

> Hahah! Nice! That's a pretty good one too. It almost looks real until you click in the email to read more and read the description of the features.Â


Wait... You mean I CAN'T take a picture of my friend and find out what wrinkle cream she is using!? Now I am angry. Not funny BB.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sometimes I forget that the rest of the US is so cold because it's been blazing hot in California. It was in the 90s earlier this month. I honestly have reverse weather depression. People tend to get sadder with the rainy, cold weather, but that's how I feel when it's hot. I hate it. I'm so miserable in the heat that I just get too bummed out to do anything at all. I have no idea if other people are like that. Maybe I'm just weird. That said, I'd love to have a damn "rainy day" here. The rainy weather makes me sooooooooo happy.
My friend moved from VA to CA for a few years, she also missed the rainy, crap weather days living in CA because those days give you an excuse to stay home, sit on the couch, watch movies, do nothing, etc. and it's perfectly reasonable. While living in CA, she felt the stress of nice weather, like she had to be outside enjoying the beautiful Cali sunshine everyday because it was beautiful ALL the time.  

I, on the other hand, would be perfectly content with year round warm temps.  A rainy day here and there is a nice change though.


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Mayrax3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just posted this on the promo thread but thought I would put this here as well New GWP 

 Free gift with qualifying purchase of $35+ of full-size products in the Birchbox Shop. Use code: YUMIKIMCASE. Available only while supplies last.It looks really cute but I have a galaxy




Galaxy here too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That is SUCH A CUTE CASE!!! Bummer.


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 1, 2014)

So I just got this "Birchbox Aces" email. Is this a new thing? Heck yes to free shipping on every order and an extra 50 points when I spend $100!?! Too bad I rarely ever spend that much money in one sitting. But still a pretty cool way to reward members.. As if the points alone aren't rewarding enough!


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 1, 2014)

> No joke. I cannot keep track of this weather and it makes picking out clothes for my daughter in the morning confusing. I just hope Kansas doesn't have another May snow shower again.


 A couple weeks ago we had a severe thunderstorm and then I looked out the winter and it was snowing it's butt off!! I said only in Missouri/Kansas!! Lol


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 1, 2014)

> Oh, I love it! And I just got an iPhone 5! BUT you can't use GWP codes and discount codes in the same order, can you?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm too cheap to pass up the discount in favor of the GWP I'm afraid. Also does anyone remember last year's April fools when Birchbox announced they were unrolling a subscription box where they just sent out boxes?? I wonder if they will do anything this year.


 they already did with an iPhone app XD apparently it lets you shave and identifies ANY makeup! I have a nexus so I can't get it, but if it's any consolation, most cute and high quality cases sell for at least $10. 20% off $35 is only $7 so it's more worth it to get the case since you can't even buy another quality case with what you save. that's how I do the cost / benefit calculations in my head when it comes with gwp


----------



## LindaD (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I just got this "Birchbox Aces" email. Is this a new thing? Heck yes to free shipping on every order and an extra 50 points when I spend $100!?! Too bad I rarely ever spend that much money in one sitting. But still a pretty cool way to reward members.. As if the points alone aren't rewarding enough!
That's a pretty silly offer, though. 50 points is worth about $5, but if you wait for a 20% off code, that would be $20 off.


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That's a pretty silly offer, though. 50 points is worth about $5, but if you wait for a 20% off code, that would be $20 off.


Yeah, $20 off is better for sure but if you're already spending the money and/or don't want to wait for a 20% promo then it's still a nice incentive.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 1, 2014)

> > So I just got this "Birchbox Aces" email. Is this a new thing? Heck yes to free shipping on every order and an extra 50 points when I spend $100!?! Too bad I rarely ever spend that much money in one sitting. But still a pretty cool way to reward members.. As if the points alone aren't rewarding enough!
> 
> 
> That's a pretty silly offer, though. 50 points is worth about $5, but if you wait for a 20% off code, that would be $20 off.


 I got the Aces e-mail on my new gift sub that I started in March, but not on the account I've had for 2 years. Kinda weird. It will probably show up later on my older account. I'm not sure the Aces program will benefit me because I usually try to make my orders just a few dollars above $35 so I can get a Mystery Pick-2. If there's a lot of stuff I want, I divide it into 2 orders so I can get 2 Pick-2's, like I did around Christmas when they had a promo code for extra points. If I had $100 of stuff in my cart that I absolutely had to have, an extra 50 points is definitely not an incentive for me to spend the $100 in 1 purchase. I think Birchbox is trying to encourage larger purchases, but $5 in points is a crappy incentive. I get 50 points almost every month for reviewing the products in my Birchbox. Also, the promo code BBSHIP for free shipping on any order was still working last time I checked. I don't think you can use another promo code at the same time, but if you don't have a %off code and just want free shipping, it's a good enough deal. I guess if you look at it like $100 = 100 points, but now $100 = 150 points, it looks like a better deal, but Birchbox ran Spend $35/get 35 extra points several times last year.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's a pretty silly offer, though. 50 points is worth about $5, but if you wait for a 20% off code, that would be $20 off.
those were my thoughts exactly! i hate point bonus codes. i think they're *so* useless compared to a % off when i'm actually making a purchase. of course, i do love when i can cancel and resub for extra points but then i feel a little guilty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do tend to lust after products that automatically come with an extra 35 points but since those offers usually pop up before the item itself is actually available, i dont tend to pull the trigger since i like reading reviews before i buy.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  those were my thoughts exactly! i hate point bonus codes. i think they're *so* useless compared to a % off when i'm actually making a purchase. of course, i do love when i can cancel and resub for extra points but then i feel a little guilty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do tend to lust after products that automatically come with an extra 35 points but since those offers usually pop up before the item itself is actually available, i dont tend to pull the trigger since i like reading reviews before i buy. 
I know this is being greedy, as I would never expect them to combine %offs with bonus point codes. But I would LOVE if they let Ace members combine bonus point codes with GWP codes, since they hand out points like candy generally anyway.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got the Aces e-mail on my new gift sub that I started in March, but not on the account I've had for 2 years. Kinda weird. It will probably show up later on my older account. I'm not sure the Aces program will benefit me because I usually try to make my orders just a few dollars above $35 so I can get a Mystery Pick-2. If there's a lot of stuff I want, I divide it into 2 orders so I can get 2 Pick-2's, like I did around Christmas when they had a promo code for extra points. If I had $100 of stuff in my cart that I absolutely had to have, an extra 50 points is definitely not an incentive for me to spend the $100 in 1 purchase. I think Birchbox is trying to encourage larger purchases, but $5 in points is a crappy incentive. I get 50 points almost every month for reviewing the products in my Birchbox.

*Also, the promo code BBSHIP for free shipping on any order was still working last time I checked. I don't think you can use another promo code at the same time, but if you don't have a %off code and just want free shipping, it's a good enough deal.*

I guess if you look at it like $100 = 100 points, but now $100 = 150 points, it looks like a better deal, but Birchbox ran Spend $35/get 35 extra points several times last year.
I thought it was only good for a one time use? For some reason I tried it a second time once and it never worked for me. Might have been the $ amount, though.


----------



## LizGeary (Apr 1, 2014)

On IG looks like we've got another limited edition box coming up!


----------



## Lorenk (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




On IG looks like we've got another limited edition box coming up!
ohh, I'm excited for that


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




On IG looks like we've got another limited edition box coming up!
ahhhh!

the mothers day one last year was great.


----------



## LizGeary (Apr 1, 2014)

I wonder how expensive it'll be.. I'll have 20 bb dollars and still haven't used my mobile20 code on one account. I'm hoping that'll be really close! (LE box)


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know this is being greedy, as I would never expect them to combine %offs with bonus point codes. But I would LOVE if they let Ace members combine bonus point codes with GWP codes, since they hand out points like candy generally anyway.

I would love this, too.  And they seriously give out points like candy.  I emailed them because I was trying to figure out where my CR bag was, and casually mentioned that my pick two exploded, and they gave me 100 points.  I guess I know there's nothing they can do about packing, but I feel like pick twos burst frequently.

More codes for Aces!  I'd totally buy more.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know this is being greedy, as I would never expect them to combine %offs with bonus point codes. But I would LOVE if they let Ace members combine bonus point codes with GWP codes, since they hand out points like candy generally anyway.

I would love this, too.  And they seriously give out points like candy.  I emailed them because I was trying to figure out where my CR bag was, and casually mentioned that my pick two exploded, and they gave me 100 points.  I guess I know there's nothing they can do about packing, but I feel like pick twos burst frequently.

More codes for Aces!  I'd totally buy more.


If there was one piece of advice I'd give EVERY company with a "VIP" level rewards program, it would be "let us use more than one code per order!"

I have to say that a find the parallels between Aces and VIB Rouge interesting -- free unlimited shipping in both; Studio Access/Rouge Hotline vs. "Concierge Service"; exclusive offers and surprises in both (hopefully, with more actual offers/surprises and less "stay tuned" from Birchbox on these!).


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 1, 2014)

The thing about the Ace program (vs. VIB Rouge) is that it's not really all that exclusive which is fine with me--if you did nothing but have your monthly sub (assuming 5 items each month) and do reviews, you'd have 600 points anyway.  I think the free shipping perk though is fantastic.  Since I paid for Flash at Sephora, I've definitely impulse-shopped more since I didn't have to reach a minimum for free shipping.  And, you never have to choose btwn the free shipping code (which pops up every now and then) and a GWP/% off code.


----------



## trustlust (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The thing about the Ace program (vs. VIB Rouge) is that it's not really all that exclusive which is fine with me--if you did nothing but have your monthly sub (assuming 5 items each month) and do reviews, you'd have 600 points anyway.  I think the free shipping perk though is fantastic.  Since I paid for Flash at Sephora, I've definitely impulse-shopped more since I didn't have to reach a minimum for free shipping.  And, you never have to choose btwn the free shipping code (which pops up every now and then) and a GWP/% off code. 
That's what I like... I don't have to add more stuff to get free shipping &amp; I don't have to choose between free shipping &amp; another promo code.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wonder how expensive it'll be.. I'll have 20 bb dollars and still haven't used my mobile20 code on one account. I'm hoping that'll be really close! (LE box)
last year the mothers day box was more high end (in the ~$60 range), no idea what that could mean for this years, but agreed, i still have $20 bb dollars and a promo code!


----------



## Lorenk (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  last year the mothers day box was more high end (in the ~$60 range), no idea what that could mean for this years, but agreed, i still have $20 bb dollars and a promo code!
I don't remember one last year, do you know what was in it?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't remember one last year, do you know what was in it?
Here's a picture!

I ordered it for my mom and she loved it. makeup, some skin stuff, and a little macaron trinket box.


----------



## Lorenk (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's a picture!

I ordered it for my mom and she loved it. makeup, some skin stuff, and a little macaron trinket box.




Ok, I do remember the little macaron case, I wasn't interested in much else though


----------



## ScopeIt (Apr 1, 2014)

I got last years MD box for my mama, too, and she loved it!


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 1, 2014)

Good grief Birchbox is taking their sweet time populating box pages lol Box 47 is up now but at this rate it's gonna take them the entire month lol


----------



## Alicia1970CT (Apr 1, 2014)

> I have a weird question. If you have a caffeine sensitivity. Can you use external products with caffeine? I can not ingest caffeine, it causes serious heart palpitations. Do you think it would be safe to wear the 100% pure eye cream?Â  Not sure if it absorbs into the the blood stream. I have also noticed some body washes with caffeine in them... Edited to add that I found out that it does.. Boo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have the same issue.. I know they make caffeine patches so it probably can be absorbed but if the concentration is low it probably would not affect us..


----------



## Amby6912 (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Good grief Birchbox is taking their sweet time populating box pages lol Box 47 is up now but at this rate it's gonna take them the entire month lol
I noticed this! I keep checking to see if they've gone past that. Wonder if it's because a lot of boxes have stuff in the sneak peeks?


----------



## caseybean025 (Apr 1, 2014)

> I have the same issue.. I know they make caffeine patches so it probably can be absorbed but if the concentration is low it probably would not affect us..


 I used to go to school with a girl that had a severe caffeine allergy (anaphylactic shock), but it seemed to only be when she ingested it. She used to use body lotion with caffeine in it all the time, but made sure to be careful and just do a test patch each time since it was an allergy that progressively got worse over time. Not saying it would be ok for you guys, but I just thought it was interesting.


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 1, 2014)

> I noticed this! I keep checking to see if they've gone past that. Wonder if it's because a lot of boxes have stuff in the sneak peeks?Â


 Maybe... Come on sneak peeks!! I'm going to assume the boxes with the Sumita are not getting the silver/black eyeliner that people got to choose in email... Other than that we sit and wait lol


----------



## Spazkatt (Apr 1, 2014)

Ack! I just realized I was sent a new credit card and I didn't update it with Birchbox!!!


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 1, 2014)

I



> Ack! I just realized I was sent a new credit card and I didn't update it with Birchbox!!!


 i did that yesterday, capital one sent me a new card as a precaution from the Target thing.. I was like WHEW, just in time.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 1, 2014)

Birchbox has just been throwing points at me. An order I placed has been delayed so they are giving me 100 points. I got a shipping notice today for some of my items so does that mean just one item is delayed?


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 1, 2014)

They seem to be "messing up" often lately. My welcome box from my gift sub wasn't showing so I asked them to make it so I could review my products. She did, but it was the wrong box. I emailed her again and said "I can't review items I don't have." and she said "Oops we sent you the wrong box. We will send you another box, but it might be a different box than is showing." so I have no idea what is coming... but I ended up with two boxes (and double the points because I ran and reviewed the first box)... but it's been a lot of contacting BB the past two months.


----------



## ashleylind (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Spazkatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ack! I just realized I was sent a new credit card and I didn't update it with Birchbox!!!

I got a new card today, and updated Birchbox, Ipsy and Sample Society as quickly as possible.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 2, 2014)

I have been waiting for a new LE Box!! The last one wasn't my thing, and I'm totally ready to spoil my mom since mother's day and her birthday are only a week apart. I've got points burning a hole in my pocket, too!


----------



## Ashitude (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia1970CT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have the same issue.. I know they make caffeine patches so it probably can be absorbed but if the concentration is low it probably would not affect us..

I have been using the eye cream with no issues. Thankfully!


----------



## Jen51 (Apr 2, 2014)

I just went and checked the email I used for one of my boxes to see if there was one about the Cynthia Rowley eyeliner and sure enough it was there and it was well past the two day limit.  Do you think I will still get the eyeliner, but it would just be ramdomly chosen for me or do you think I missed out on it all together?


----------



## bluturtle (Apr 2, 2014)

Please excuse the awful in the car selfie, but speaking of eyeliners....years ago Clinque had an eyeliner that was periwinkle in color called blue-violet. They inexplicably discontinued it, and I've been searching for years for a similar color. On a lark, since y'all had been talking nonstop about fun colored eyeliners for spring, I ordered the Sumita Nila (sky blue). It came last night, and it's so close to the Clinique color. I'm loving it for spring/summer.


----------



## Weebs (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They seem to be "messing up" often lately. My welcome box from my gift sub wasn't showing so I asked them to make it so I could review my products. She did, but it was the wrong box. I emailed her again and said "I can't review items I don't have." and she said "Oops we sent you the wrong box. We will send you another box, but it might be a different box than is showing." so I have no idea what is coming... but I ended up with two boxes (and double the points because I ran and reviewed the first box)... but it's been a lot of contacting BB the past two months.

Same thing happened to me but instead of sending me another box, the gal asked me what was in my welcome box and updated the site accordingly.


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Weebs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Same thing happened to me but instead of sending me another box, the gal asked me what was in my welcome box and updated the site accordingly.
That is what I wanted them to do. I wasn't asking for points or a new box. I simply wanted to make sure I didn't get repeat products or miss out on good ones (because what I was SUPPOSED to get... I actually wanted!) because of the wrong box showing. Instead I am getting an entire new box. Whatever I guess. The customer service is always great to me, but I wonder what is behind the sudden influx of mistakes.


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That's what I like... I don't have to add more stuff to get free shipping &amp; I don't have to choose between free shipping &amp; another promo code.


Me too! I think it's nice, and I didn't do anything extra to earn this VIP thing... It's just an added perk to a subscription/website that I already love as it is! I did get an email about the Aces on my other account but I'm not actually an Ace on that account, it was just like an FYI email. On my main account I'm an Ace and if I'm reading right, that is good until the end of next year!? Someone correct me if I'm wrong here. That is a pretty long time.


----------



## knightsgirl (Apr 2, 2014)

I wonder if we'll get Color Club again?? http://www.birchbox.com/shop/nails/color-club-safari-garden Isn't this a new collection? It's a new logo too.  I would loooove the green or purple!  I googled swatches and they're gorgeous.


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 2, 2014)

> I wonder if we'll get Color Club again??Â http://www.birchbox.com/shop/nails/color-club-safari-garden Isn't this a new collection? It's a new logo too. Â I would loooove the green or purple! Â I googled swatches and they're gorgeous.


 That's the first Color Club collection I've seen on Birchbox where I actually want all the colors. Very pretty!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 2, 2014)

I like the blue and purple polishes of that collection!


----------



## knightsgirl (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's the first Color Club collection I've seen on Birchbox where I actually want all the colors. Very pretty!
 Same!!! I was like dang why don't they have the set of 4 minis like they do for the Wanderlust collection? I would be all over it!


----------



## knightsgirl (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like the blue and purple polishes of that collection!

I found a better swatch of In De-Nile and it's sooo pretty!  Neeeeeed!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 2, 2014)

> > Â  They seem to be "messing up" often lately. My welcome box from my gift sub wasn't showing so I asked them to make it so I could review my products. She did, but it was the wrong box. I emailed her again and said "I can't review items I don't have." and she said "Oops we sent you the wrong box. We will send you another box, but it might be a different box than is showing." so I have no idea what is coming... but I ended up with two boxes (and double the points because I ran and reviewed the first box)... but it's been a lot of contacting BB the past two months.
> 
> 
> Same thing happened to me but instead of sending me another box, the gal asked me what was in my welcome box and updated the site accordingly.


 I had the same issue. I knew they would offer a replacement box sometimes, so I specifically said here's what I got, please change it to these items. With all the shipping issues, another box sounded like too much trouble.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 2, 2014)

Tha



> Please excuse the awful in the car selfie, but speaking of eyeliners....years ago Clinque had an eyeliner that was periwinkle in color called blue-violet. They inexplicably discontinued it, and I've been searching for years for a similar color. On a lark, since y'all had been talking nonstop about fun colored eyeliners for spring, I ordered the Sumita Nila (sky blue). It came last night, and it's so close to the Clinique color. I'm loving it for spring/summer.


 That is an awesome color. Looks great!


----------



## caseybean025 (Apr 2, 2014)

> Please excuse the awful in the car selfie, but speaking of eyeliners....years ago Clinque had an eyeliner that was periwinkle in color called blue-violet. They inexplicably discontinued it, and I've been searching for years for a similar color. On a lark, since y'all had been talking nonstop about fun colored eyeliners for spring, I ordered the Sumita Nila (sky blue). It came last night, and it's so close to the Clinique color. I'm loving it for spring/summer.


 Gorgeous! This has now been added to my need to buy list! Thanks for the pic!


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 2, 2014)

Spoilers: http://www.birchbox.com/magazine/article/spoiler-downpour-every-april-2014-birchbox-sample-in-3-seconds


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 2, 2014)

> Spoilers: http://www.birchbox.com/magazine/article/spoiler-downpour-every-april-2014-birchbox-sample-in-3-seconds


 I just saw that. Crazy.


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Spoilers:

http://www.birchbox.com/magazine/article/spoiler-downpour-every-april-2014-birchbox-sample-in-3-seconds
so let's start listing:

-Kind Bars

-Color Club (like someone guessed earlier)

that' was pretty much all I got minus the things we already knew


----------



## anbdobbs22 (Apr 2, 2014)

> I just saw that. Crazy.


 Makes me nauesous! And frustrated. Slow down!


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 2, 2014)

The Nyakio coffee face polish sounds intriguing.


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 2, 2014)

I watched the video on my cell and screen shot some items:

Nyakio coffee face polish

miss jessie's transitioner's magic

gilchrest and somes spa therapy body wash

a couple products from what I think is "Davines" brand

something from what i think is "mdsnrd" brand

dr hausechka regenerating eye cream

art club nail art duo

dr hausechka regenerating neck cream


----------



## meaganola (Apr 2, 2014)

> Makes me nauesous! And frustrated. Slow down!


 If you're on your phone, you can freeze frame it by scrolling ever so slightly up/down. I have to do some work crap, so I can't go through it right now.


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 2, 2014)

dr hausechka regenerating serum

bija body daily body serum

that's all I got.


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 2, 2014)

I think I've seen them all now, but I'm much too lazy to type them all. A lot of serums and skincare, which will get a lot of people griping, but I like it.


----------



## knightsgirl (Apr 2, 2014)

I got nervous that the Color Club was the sea salt collection because I'm over textured polish lol, but that collection has the old logo. I hope I get one and I hope it's the blue or green!


----------



## wadedl (Apr 2, 2014)

Anastasia Beverly Hills

Miss Jessies Transitioners Magic

Super Good CC Cream

Atelier Orange Sanguine

Balm Cream Blush

Keims Shampoo

Shea Terra Black Soap

Guy and Girl Body Lotion

Gilchrist and Soames Body Wash

Sumita liner

nyakio fasce polish

paulas choice rest anti aging hydrator

klorane dry shampoo

davines conditioner

davines shampoo

harvey prince yogini

davines treatment

harvey prince hello

cynthia rowley liner

derma e night cream

mdsnrd shampoo and conditioner

bee kind lotion

havvn night cream

air repair rescue balm

bija body daily body serum

dr hauschka regenerating serum

artclub nail art duo

dr hauschka regenerating day cream

dr hauschka regenerating neck and decolltÃ© cream

red flower ??

cammille beckman body butter

kind bar

caudalie makeup remover

beauty protector

truffle serum

atelier cÃ©drat enivrant 

no 4?

paulas choice skin perfect bah liquid

color club

guy and girl shower gel

fekkai technicians color care


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 2, 2014)

> Anastasia Beverly Hills Miss Jessies Transitioners Magic Super Good CC Cream Atelier Orange Sanguine Balm Cream Blush Keims Shampoo Shea Terra Black Soap Guy and Girl Body Lotion Gilchrist and Soames Body Wash Sumita liner nyakio fasce polish paulas choice rest anti aging hydrator klorane dry shampoo davines conditioner davines shampoo harvey prince yogini davines treatment harvey prince hello cynthia rowley liner derma e night cream mdsnrd shampoo and conditioner bee kind lotion havvn night cream air repair rescue balm bija body daily body serum dr hauschka regenerating serum artclub nail art duo dr hauschka regenerating day cream dr hauschka regenerating neck and decolltÃ© cream red flower ?? cammille beckman body butter kind bar caudalie makeup remover beauty protector truffle serum atelier cÃ©drat enivrantÂ  no 4? paulas choice skin perfect bah liquid color club guy and girl shower gel fekkai technicians color care


 Ahh, good. Someone not lazy like me. The red flower thing is illuminating rose collagen renewal face serum.


----------



## CheekyQ (Apr 2, 2014)

April Items

Edit: The green bottle on the top row was cut off. It's Gilchrist &amp; Soames Body wash

Edit: Missed a few


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 2, 2014)

so we haven't seen air repair in any of the loaded box pages yet. That will know out a bunch of new boxes for me.


----------



## knightsgirl (Apr 2, 2014)

That was kinda fun lol! *Davines-all in one milk, shampoo, conditioner *Paulas Choice-resist hydrator and 2% BHA liquid *Guy &amp; Girl-body lotion and body wash *Atelier-orange and cedest? *Dr Hauschka-day cream, neck &amp; dÃ©colletÃ© cream and regenerating serum *Color club *Harvey Prince-Hello and Yogini *Sumita eyeliner *Anastasia brow gel *Beauty Protector spray *Caudalie cleansing water *Art Club nail art duo *Camille Beckman body butter *Klorane dry shampoo *Nyakio face polish *Gilchrist &amp; Soames body wash *Shea Terra black soap *The balm blush *Miss Jessie's transitioners magic *Air Repair rescue balm *Keims shampoo *Fekkai color care shampoo &amp; conditioner *MDSNRD shampoo &amp; conditioner *Cynthia Rowley eyeliner *Supergoop cc cream *Red Flower face serum *Bija Body daily body serum *Skin &amp; Co. Truffle serum *Havvn night cream *Kind bars *No.4 hair stuff in awkward bottles *DermaE night cream *BeeKind body lotion


----------



## wadedl (Apr 2, 2014)

I don't know if this worked but I think I slowed the gif down


----------



## wadedl (Apr 2, 2014)

Yay it worked! I am so lazy with photoshop lately. I make my husband do any photoshop and I do most the Illustrator.


----------



## Tamarin (Apr 2, 2014)

It looks like the sumita eyeliner is the plum shade?  Booo...I mean it's ok but sky blue 




 and I just checked and that color is currently sold out in the bbshop...


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 2, 2014)

The detective work of the ladies here is phenomenal.


----------



## goldendarter (Apr 2, 2014)

Whoohoo! Wishlist time!

*Paulas Choice-resist hydrator and 2% BHA liquid

*Anastasia brow gel

*Shea Terra black soap

That's all I got. Just one of those in either of my 2 boxes would make me happy! Of course that means I won't get any of them, ha.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That was kinda fun lol!

*Davines-all in one milk, shampoo, conditioner
*Paulas Choice-resist hydrator and 2% BHA liquid
*Guy &amp; Girl-body lotion and body wash
*Atelier-orange and cedest?
*Dr Hauschka-day cream, neck &amp; dÃ©colletÃ© cream and regenerating serum
*Color club
*Harvey Prince-Hello and Yogini
*Sumita eyeliner
*Anastasia brow gel
*Beauty Protector spray
*Caudalie cleansing water
*Art Club nail art duo
*Camille Beckman body butter
*Klorane dry shampoo
*Nyakio face polish
*Gilchrist &amp; Soames body wash
*Shea Terra black soap
*The balm blush
*Miss Jessie's transitioners magic
*Air Repair rescue balm
*Keims shampoo
*Fekkai color care shampoo &amp; conditioner
*MDSNRD shampoo &amp; conditioner
*Cynthia Rowley eyeliner
*Supergoop cc cream
*Red Flower face serum
*Bija Body daily body serum
*Skin &amp; Co. Truffle serum
*Havvn night cream
*Kind bars
*No.4 hair stuff in awkward bottles
*DermaE night cream
*BeeKind body lotion


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 2, 2014)

Wish list : Shea Terra black soap Paula's Choice BHA Nyakio face polish Color club blue or green


----------



## knightsgirl (Apr 2, 2014)

My wish list: *Caudalie cleansing water *Nyakio face polish *Color Club blue or green (or both between my two boxes would be fantastic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I got a black sumita pencil in one of my first boxes and promptly purchased the plum color and traded for a navy and lime green so I really hope I don't get one or it's not one of those colors!


----------



## noxlunate (Apr 2, 2014)

For once I'd be super excited to get food in my box. I love Kind bars but they're too expensive to my sense of budgeting to justify buying most the time.  So I'm definitely hoping for one of those!


----------



## eeks1990 (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *noxlunate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For once I'd be super excited to get food in my box. I love Kind bars but they're too expensive to my sense of budgeting to justify buying most the time.  So I'm definitely hoping for one of those!
I agree, I LOVE kind bars.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 2, 2014)

My food preferences: Chocolate &gt; Kind Bars &gt; Tea Cleanser, lip stains, everything else &gt; Food &gt; Moisturizer &gt; Lip gloss So I guess I am a "meh" on the Kind bars on all counts.


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 2, 2014)

I am perfectly aware of the fact that I can pick up a Kind bar on campus or at the market, but I also do not care. SEND THEM TO ME! I'd also like the Nyakio scrub, something from Paula's Choice with BHA (preferably something actually targeted toward oily skin), the African Black Soap, and probably a few other things. I just ordered the full size of the Anastasia Brow Gel when it was half off at Ulta, so I don't really need a sample of it. I'm pretty sure I'll end up getting it just because of that, though.


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 2, 2014)

I'd like the Anastasia Brow Gel and the Beauty Protector Spray.


----------



## ashleylind (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know if this worked but I think I slowed the gif down



Hero!


----------



## ashleylind (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am perfectly aware of the fact that I can pick up a Kind bar on campus or at the market, but I also do not care. SEND THEM TO ME! I'd also like the Nyakio scrub, something from Paula's Choice with BHA (preferably something actually targeted toward oily skin), the African Black Soap, and probably a few other things. I just ordered the full size of the Anastasia Brow Gel when it was half off at Ulta, so I don't really need a sample of it. I'm pretty sure I'll end up getting it just because of that, though. 

I got the brow gel during the sale too! I decided I wanted it too much to possibly not get it. I'm also aware that I'll now get it in both of my boxes. I also just did a swap to try the Camille Beckman body butter, so I'm sure that will be in one of my boxes as well.

I'm actually impressed with the samples this time around, and would be happy with most of it (minus the perfume â€“ most give me headaches). 

Dream box:

No. 4 shampoo

Guy and Girl Body LotionGilchrist and Soames Body WashSumita liner

havvn night cream (or any night cream)

Pretty sure I would have hated that box when I first started subbing, but I'm currently in the market for a new shampoo, body wash and lotion â€“ so I figure why not make it at least somewhat practical for once.


----------



## jayeme (Apr 2, 2014)

I got the brow gel at Ulta, too, but I haven't opened it yet (working my way through an Ulta brand gel at the moment, although it's getting pretty gross) but I actually hope I get it in at least one of my two boxes, i wouldn't mind having backups at all!


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 2, 2014)

I have the ELF Brow Gel/Clear Mascara right now. It's useless in comparison to the Anastasia one. Well, for me. Other people make like it better.


----------



## jayeme (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have the ELF Brow Gel/Clear Mascara right now. It's useless in comparison to the Anastasia one. Well, for me. Other people make like it better. 

I haven't tried that one but I've tried a few others, including the Ulta one right now, and none of them come close to Anastasia.


----------



## camel11 (Apr 2, 2014)

So I currently use the Benefit Gimme Brow -- is the anastasia better?? They are similarly priced, but I generally find Benefit products underwhelming.  This one I love mostly for the convenience factor -- I don't have time to fill in brows most mornings on top of everything else!!


----------



## MsBLittleton (Apr 2, 2014)

> I have the ELF Brow Gel/Clear Mascara right now. It's useless in comparison to the Anastasia one. Well, for me. Other people make like it better.Â


I just finished my tube of that! I have unruly brows (well only at the inner edge) and this really didn't do the trick and it became stinky!


----------



## jayeme (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I currently use the Benefit Gimme Brow -- is the anastasia better?? They are similarly priced, but I generally find Benefit products underwhelming.  This one I love mostly for the convenience factor -- I don't have time to fill in brows most mornings on top of everything else!!

I don't think they serve the same purpose - well, Anastasia has a lot of brow products, but the one we're talking about (the one going out in April boxes) is just a clear gel. The hold is amazing and it works better than any other I've tried, but it doesn't do anything for filling in brows as it has no color.


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 2, 2014)

I use the elf eye brow gel and it does feel like I put hair gel on my eyebrows. But I still use it, it's cheap and makes my eyebrows looked tamed. I hope I get the Anastasia one to try.


----------



## ScopeIt (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm hoping to see more Chella products in BB soon -- the Chella brow gel is the best I have ever tried (sampled it through Ipsy, I think), but it's a little $$$ for me. I have a sample of the Anastasia I'm working my way through -- it's ok, but the hold is a little stiffer than I prefer. The Chella has that perfect medium no-flake hold.


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 2, 2014)

Awesome job breaking down the gif! I actually went and took a long nap lol Box pages are not updated yet. As for what I want in my box... I'd love to try another HP perfume! Always like eye liner, so I'd love the Sumita. Wouldn't mind the brow gel either!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jayeme (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Awesome job breaking down the gif! I actually went and took a long nap lol Box pages are not updated yet. As for what I want in my box... I'd love to try another HP perfume! Always like eye liner, so I'd love the Sumita. Wouldn't mind the brow gel either!





If you write to Harvey Prince customer service there is a good chance they will send you samples of whatever you want to try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 2, 2014)

> If you write to Harvey Prince customer service there is a good chance they will send you samples of whatever you want to try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Good to know!! Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jayeme (Apr 3, 2014)

Okay...I just went a little crazy with the SFBB100 code and referring myself...and now I will be receiving FOUR April boxes. I hope they're good!!


----------



## LizGeary (Apr 3, 2014)

One of my boxes loads reallllly early every month 3 months in a row now! I'm getting: Brow gel Supergoop cc Color club Bp spray Kind bar I'd say that's a sweet box!!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 3, 2014)

I just have to say that I:

A) LOVE Kind Bars!

B) Don't need a brow gel (my brows are blonde and sparse) but I picked up an Anastasia brow powder duo from Sephora just on a whim. I honestly didn't think it would be much different than an eyeshadow or dryer formula eye pencil but HOLLLYY moses there's a HUGE difference. I'm a believer. My brow game is on point now thanks to this glorious product. http://www.birchbox.com/shop/anastasia-brow-powder-duo


----------



## jayeme (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

One of my boxes loads reallllly early every month 3 months in a row now! I'm getting:
Brow gel
Supergoop cc
Color club
Bp spray
Kind bar

I'd say that's a sweet box!!

That's a great box!!!


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 3, 2014)

Non-cicky trucks on my accounts and my mom's! Hey, it's something!


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Non-cicky trucks on my accounts and my mom's! Hey, it's something!




same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Non-cicky trucks on my accounts and my mom's! Hey, it's something!




Me too! On both of my accounts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## teamomof8 (Apr 3, 2014)

Okay ladies...help a newbie out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> March was my first month. I wasn't even expecting to receive a box because I didn't sign up until the 20th or something so I thought April would be my first month. Anyway, how exactly does Birchbox work? I'm looking at the site and see that there are over 100 products for April...does this mean I will get 4-5 random out of 100? No way to know what I'm getting?


----------



## knightsgirl (Apr 3, 2014)

> Okay ladies...help a newbie out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> March was my first month. I wasn't even expecting to receive a box because I didn't sign up until the 20th or something so I thought April would be my first month. Anyway, how exactly does Birchbox work? I'm looking at the site and see that there are over 100 products for April...does this mean I will get 4-5 random out of 100? No way to know what I'm getting?


 Yes you'll get 4-5 out of whatever they're sending out. I've never gotten a 4 item box in 13 months though. On the 10th of each month, you can see what's in your box by clicking "box" at the top of the website then choose "women's box" and it will show "your (month) products." HTH and welcome to the BB jungle! Edited to add be sure to review the products from your March box to earn 10 points per review! You can do that through the box page.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 3, 2014)

I just re-added a second sub thanks to that SFBB100 code! I think I'll cancel and resubscribe on that account whenever there's a good code like this since it basically makes the box free even before feedback points. I also have an annual sub, so I'll still get a box during no-good-code months, but if they're going to put these codes out, I think I'll take advantage of them!


----------



## Tamarin (Apr 3, 2014)

YAY non-clicky trucks on both my main and "good code month" accounts!  Hope I get the boxes early this month.


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 3, 2014)

looks like new products are being added to the boxes. YAY! It's gonna be time soon. Hope I get my boxes early this month, last month it seemed like forever


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 3, 2014)

A lot of boxes have the Color Club nail polish...


----------



## ashleylind (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  looks like new products are being added to the boxes. YAY! It's gonna be time soon. Hope I get my boxes early this month, last month it seemed like forever

Has anything new been added other than the nail polish?


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 3, 2014)

> Has anything new been added other than the nail polish?


 Davines Oi/All in One Milk


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 3, 2014)

I really want box 11! Which means I probably won't get any of it lol


----------



## teamomof8 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay...I just went a little crazy with the SFBB100 code and referring myself...and now I will be receiving FOUR April boxes. I hope they're good!!
Explain this to me pretty please...would love two boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tamarin (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teamomof8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Explain this to me pretty please...would love two boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Use a different email to sign up using the referral link from your main account.  Choose monthly sub. Enter code SFBB100 to get 100 bonus points.


----------



## flynt (Apr 3, 2014)

One of my boxes is loading early in the app. It says I'm getting: Atelier cologne Color club nail polish Davines milk The balm blush Kind bar I'll be pleased if this is correct; I didn't get the balm last month and I wanted to try it and I'm curious about the davines. I prob won't like the atelier but I'll give it a try. I'm hoping for a non black eyeliner and the black soap on my main account to round out the month.


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 3, 2014)

> One of my boxes is loading early in the app. It says I'm getting: Atelier cologne Color club nail polish Davines milk The balm blush Kind bar I'll be pleased if this is correct; I didn't get the balm last month and I wanted to try it and I'm curious about the davines. I prob won't like the atelier but I'll give it a try. I'm hoping for a non black eyeliner and the black soap on my main account to round out the month.


 I had signed up for a second box mainly to try to get the balm blush, and I got it!! But I actually don't care for it as a blush, maybe one of the other colors would be more flattering me? I'm not a huge fan of cream blushes, powder or pressed are more my style but I wanted to TRY something new, it actually is better IMO as a lippie. I really liked the color on my lips! It's buildable so you can control the intensity.


----------



## LizGeary (Apr 3, 2014)

> I had signed up for a second box mainly to try to get the balm blush, and I got it!! But I actually don't care for it as a blush, maybe one of the other colors would be more flattering me? I'm not a huge fan of cream blushes, powder or pressed are more my style but I wanted to TRY something new, it actually is better IMO as a lippie. I really liked the color on my lips! It's buildable so you can control the intensity.


 Oh gosh I'm glad to see someone else say this. That blush looked awful on me.. I looked like a clown! I was afraid to say I hated it bc so many peeps wanted/loved it


----------



## trustlust (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Oh gosh I'm glad to see someone else say this. That blush looked awful on me.. I looked like a clown! I was afraid to say I hated it bc so many peeps wanted/loved it
Ditto on this. I actually signed up for 2 extra boxes in order to increase my chances of getting it. Well, I got it in both extra boxes, and it look horrendous on me. lol.


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ditto on this. I actually signed up for 2 extra boxes in order to increase my chances of getting it. Well, I got it in both extra boxes, and it look horrendous on me. lol.
blush always looks bad on my skin tone, I have no hopes it will look good on me as blush, but maybe as a lip item?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  blush always looks bad on my skin tone, I have no hopes it will look good on me as blush, but maybe as a lip item?
I think it looks fantastic over some lip balm. I tried it last night and I was so surprised, but as a blush it may be hard for me except with maybe the right brush, and a light touch.


----------



## trustlust (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  blush always looks bad on my skin tone, I have no hopes it will look good on me as blush, but maybe as a lip item?
I typically go to bronzy/peachy blushes. Benefit's Sugarbomb is my go-to. I got crazy the other day and tried to use my ChaChaTint (I usually use it as a lip stain - gorgeous!) as blush, and omg... I applied entirely too much and girl, it was awful. lol. I think I'll stick to my Sugarbomb. lol.


----------



## knightsgirl (Apr 3, 2014)

Yeah I really wanted the balm sample, got it and just need to face the fact that with my beautiful crater-like acne scars, cream blush just ain't gonna work lol! I'm so glad I waited to buy the palette, I was all grabby hands about it when I saw swatches but yeah...no. I'll have to try it as a lippie!


----------



## Alicia1970CT (Apr 3, 2014)

> I just sorted through my hair stuff box. I can't believe how many shampoo/conditioner/leave-in treatments I have, but I still want more. No styling product, but shampoos/conditioners/masques/oils/leave-in conditioners? Yes, please! (And I just switched to Dollar Shave Club, so watch Birchbox send out razors again!)


 We love Dollar Shave Club... I love the owners videos


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 3, 2014)

I just signed up for BB.  So excited!


----------



## Blonde vixen (Apr 3, 2014)

Did anyone notice birchbox has Mother's Day packages but it says available on Tuesday, May 3rd? But may 3rd isn't on a Tuesday so I think they must be from a previous year. Unless there is something really wacky with my birchbox page. It's possible.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Blonde vixen (Apr 3, 2014)

> Did anyone notice birchbox has Mother's Day packages but it says available on Tuesday, May 3rd? But may 3rd isn't on a Tuesday so I think they must be from a previous year. Unless there is something really wacky with my birchbox page. It's possible.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 OMG don't worry I figured it out. I was looking at the Mother's Day sets from last year and they added it to my page for "popular in makeup" lol.


----------



## Wida (Apr 3, 2014)

Question for those that cancel led and re subbed using the extra 100 point code. Did you get rebilled for the month of April? I was billed on April 1 as usual and then I decided to try and play the system and canceled and resigned back up using the code and was billed a second $10 on the same account. I'm wondering how this is going to work. I feel like a cheat by doing it in the first place so I really don't want to contact BB. Will I get 2 April boxes on the same account? I knew I shouldn't have done it...


----------



## MIKAGlam (Apr 3, 2014)

Dear Birchbox, My birthday is the 14th...please gimme box 3! Pleaseeeeeeee! Thank you.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 3, 2014)

> Question for those that cancel led and re subbed using the extra 100 point code. Did you get rebilled for the month of April? I was billed on April 1 as usual and then I decided to try and play the system and canceled and resigned back up using the code and was billed a second $10 on the same account. I'm wondering how this is going to work. I feel like a cheat by doing it in the first place so I really don't want to contact BB. Will I get 2 April boxes on the same account? I knew I shouldn't have done it...


 I (and many others) did this in March. Eventhough I had to explain it to the CS person I talked to about my gift sub, it works like this: 1 box per month per account. Having paid for March, I unsubbed, resubbed with the promo, and actually just prepaid for April. On any resub, they always charge immediately. It does not mean a 2nd box for the month on that account. So you've prepaid for May and won't be chargrd again until June 1st.


----------



## Brivalle (Apr 3, 2014)

http://www.birchbox.com/magazine/article/spoiler-downpour-every-april-2014-birchbox-sample-in-3-seconds


----------



## Spazkatt (Apr 3, 2014)

I am happy to report that even though I forgot to update my BB account with my new credit card info until the end of the day on the 1st they actually charged my card at 12:01am on the 2nd so my box will be on time, yay!


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 3, 2014)

Are you guys finding your box items by using the app trick or is it actually uploading your box?


----------



## LizGeary (Apr 3, 2014)

> Are you guys finding your box items by using the app trick or is it actually uploading your box?


 it uploads my box super early every month. I think it's a lucky glitch. Only works on one of my accounts


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Apr 3, 2014)

sneak peak video is up!

http://www.birchbox.com/magazine/video/sneak-peek-april-2014?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=Facebook_040314_April14SneakPeek_Video


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 3, 2014)

@birchbox: IT'S HERE! Watch the APRIL SNEAK PEEK to learn about some of the products we're sending out this month: http://t.co/Yr4UCIfXUb


----------



## flynt (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


it uploads my box super early every month. I think it's a lucky glitch. Only works on one of my accounts

Same thing for me. It only works on my second account, not my main.


----------



## shutterblog (Apr 3, 2014)

Originally Posted by *Brivalle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

http://www.birchbox.com/magazine/article/spoiler-downpour-every-april-2014-birchbox-sample-in-3-seconds

Thank you, http://gifmaker.me/exploder/!


----------



## Wida (Apr 3, 2014)

> I (and many others) did this in March. Eventhough I had to explain it to the CS person I talked to about my gift sub, it works like this: 1 box per month per account. Having paid for March, I unsubbed, resubbed with the promo, and actually just prepaid for April. On any resub, they always charge immediately. It does not mean a 2nd box for the month on that account. So you've prepaid for May and won't be chargrd again until June 1st.


 Thank you!


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 4, 2014)

I am thinking about getting this and I was wondering if it is better to do the monthly or yearly? I see some of you do the whole cancel and resub so that means some of you do monthly than?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MaryJane80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am thinking about getting this and I was wondering if it is better to do the monthly or yearly? I see some of you do the whole cancel and resub so that means some of you do monthly than?
Yes, I think with how many promo codes they put out for bonus items, and extra points it's better to do monthly. But hey, if you just want to pay for it and not have to think about it for a year, I see the appeal to that too.


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, I think with how many promo codes they put out for bonus items, and extra points it's better to do monthly. But hey, if you just want to pay for it and not have to think about it for a year, I see the appeal to that too.
Thanks!

Can you still get the anniversary codes even if you do monthly? Or at least if you keep it reoccurring, but if you cancel after 3 months and then resub it would start over with one month instead of continuing from the three month? if that made an sense


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MaryJane80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks!

Can you still get the anniversary codes even if you do monthly? Or at least if you keep it reoccurring, but if you cancel after 3 months and then resub it would start over with one month instead of continuing from the three month? if that made an sense




You can still get the anniversary codes if you do monthly. They send out 3, 6, 9, 12 month and so on codes. It doesn't start over. I've cancelled and resumed for a promo code, and still got my anniversary code.


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You can still get the anniversary codes if you do monthly. They send out 3, 6, 9, 12 month and so on codes. It doesn't start over. I've cancelled and resumed for a promo code, and still got my anniversary code.
Thank you so much for helping me and answering so quickly! 



And now I am off to subscribe


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 4, 2014)

I just signed up for a 3rd account.   My profile for this account is pretty much the same as my other 2, except I made myself 20 years old .  I'm looking at the shady side of 50 in real life - ha!  My confirmation email says my 3rd box will ship on 4/14. 

I had 2 accounts for about 2 years, but then Birchbox just didn't thrill me anymore so I canceled for about 6 months.  All of a sudden in February, I started CRAVING Birchbox again so I rejoined with 1 account, and rejoined on the 2nd account for March.  I loved my February and March boxes!  The old Birchbox magic is back!  I just opened a third account, but I'm not sure if the 3rd account will be an every month thing for me, or if I will just get a 3rd box on occasion.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm hoping for an eye pencil in one of my boxes, but I didn't receive the email asking for a color preference, so I doubt that I will unless they surprise me with one in the account I just opened.


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 4, 2014)

Hey guys, sorry for being lazy and not looking myself, but did anyone seem to notice any 6 item boxes? My main account is only at 40 points and I would love to get a six item box just to get that pretty round number of 100!


----------



## gemstone (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm hoping for an eye pencil in one of my boxes, but I didn't receive the email asking for a color preference, so I doubt that I will unless they surprise me with one in the account I just opened.
The color preference only applied to the cynthia rowley eyeliners, so you still have a chance of getting one of the sumita liners.


----------



## misslaurelann (Apr 4, 2014)

I have a clicky truck on my main account! Wow that's the earliest ever! Says it's in TN but no other info!


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 4, 2014)

Sad they don't have an app for Android. Might need to install it on my dad's phone.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MaryJane80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sad they don't have an app for Android. Might need to install it on my dad's phone.

The app trick doesn't work for everyone.  I have 2 accounts, but neither one has any info yet.  So don't be too sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Apr 4, 2014)

Random question â€“ what's so special about the Tweezerman tweezers? Part of me wants a pair just because, but I don't know.


----------



## RedBadger (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MaryJane80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am thinking about getting this and I was wondering if it is better to do the monthly or yearly? I see some of you do the whole cancel and resub so that means some of you do monthly than?
I prefer to do yearly.  You get the points from making the purchase, plus both times I've been been able to use a code for another 100 points when renewing the annual subscription.  So, for $110 dollars, I feel like I get a good deal.  Basically, it's like buy 11 months get one free. Plus the 110 points from the purchase, and another 100 points from the code, and I do all my reviews so another (10 points x 5 x 12) 600 points. That makes 820 points, or $82 dollars. Therefore I look at it as my annual subscription costing me $28 net.


----------



## RedBadger (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Random question â€“ what's so special about the Tweezerman tweezers? Part of me wants a pair just because, but I don't know.
I just overheard some women having this conversation at Target a few weeks ago! (I don't have Tweezerman tweezers, so I can't vouch for them one way or another.)

The lady who does have a pair was telling the others that it's a splurge, but they are very sharp and precise, and you can send them into Tweezerman for re-sharpening if they get dull. She insisted she hadn't purchased them for herself, but that they were a gift.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 4, 2014)

Tweezerman tweezers are awesome! The sharpness and the angle of the ends makes them easier to use. I can't really explain it, they just feel different. You can also pick them up at TJ MAXX for around $7-$10! I've gotten 3 pairs from there (mainly because they are so cute, not because they needed replacing)!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Tweezerman tweezers are awesome! The sharpness and the angle of the ends makes them easier to use. I can't really explain it, they just feel different. You can also pick them up at TJ MAXX for around $7-$10! I've gotten 3 pairs from there (mainly because they are so cute, not because they needed replacing)!
Totally agree.  I don't know what it is, but it's just easier.


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 4, 2014)

Tweezerman Tweezers are life changing. I'll never go back to cheap ones. Tweezing your brows is so much easier with them because they're really, really sharp and precise. Definitely worth the purchase.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 4, 2014)

Tweezerman are the only brand I will buy. My husband is cheap and he will buy no other.

My mom always buys different brands(so I have tried them) and nothing has ever compared. They just work and last forever. I don't think mailing back for sharpening is worth it since I can just get a new cute color. That being said I wish mine would just stop working so I can get a cute color! I have plain blue and they are probably 10 years old. My husband has light blue with a pattern, silver in a green case and black... He loses them and then all of a sudden he will find them after I buy him new ones.


----------



## DonutsDriver (Apr 4, 2014)

Clicky Truck! Clicky Truck! Woot Woot! Earliest it's ever been! Not moving yet, but once it does it comes virtually over night. I love the boxes coming from TN now, it's warp speed shipping. No info on weight, this month. Aside from what I COULD get, I might have to go spoiler free this month, Boo!


----------



## ashleylind (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Tweezerman tweezers are awesome! The sharpness and the angle of the ends makes them easier to use. I can't really explain it, they just feel different. You can also pick them up at TJ MAXX for around $7-$10! I've gotten 3 pairs from there (mainly because they are so cute, not because they needed replacing)!

Well, looks like I have a date with TJ Maxx. Thanks!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 4, 2014)

My favorite thing about Tweezerman tweezers: They grip better than any other brand I've tried. My big thing is chin hair, and those suckers are *deep*, and just about every other brand means broken hairs, which lead to ingrowns.


----------



## 3gingers (Apr 4, 2014)

> My favorite thing about Tweezerman tweezers: They grip better than any other brand I've tried. My big thing is chin hair, and those suckers are *deep*, and just about every other brand means broken hairs, which lead to ingrowns.


 I agree. And sadly can relate.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 4, 2014)

Tweezermans also have lifetime free sharpening.  You send your dull tweezers to them (you pay the postage) and they'll sharpen them, for free.

http://www.tweezerman.com/free-sharpening/


----------



## Amby6912 (Apr 4, 2014)

Woo! My main account has a clicky truck! My second one doesn't though. Sadly, I had to send them to my dad's so I won't get them until after the 23rd.


----------



## LindaD (Apr 4, 2014)

Just going to pile on the Tweezerman love here. They are really great with getting every little hair. Those really thin, fine ones that slip out when you try to tweeze them with regular tweezers are no match for a Tweezerman.


----------



## kayglass (Apr 4, 2014)

Is anyone else having trouble with the Bonus Shop page? It looks like the only item is the Mystery Pack, which is sold out. Did I miss something?

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-bonus-shop


----------



## Linnake (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kayglass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is anyone else having trouble with the Bonus Shop page? It looks like the only item is the Mystery Pack, which is sold out. Did I miss something?

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-bonus-shop

Yeah, something weird is going on.  I tried to order the Yumi Kim GWP and it sold out within 24 hours and they are also in the middle of some sort of warehouse transition and it's messing orders up?  That is what CS told me.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 4, 2014)

Is this new? I have never noticed a shop section called Ingredient-Conscious Picks before. http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/ingredient-conscious-picks Also, I have to say I love that the editors of the Birchbox website know how to use compound words and commas correctly.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm going to throw my wishlist out for Birchbox

Anastasia Brow Gel: I have been wanting to try this brand for a long time now

Sumita Eyeliner in plum: I LOVEEEEE eyeliner! Like a lot.

BP Spray

That is all. Anything else is a bonus.


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Linnake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah, something weird is going on.  I tried to order the Yumi Kim GWP and it sold out within 24 hours and they are also in the middle of some sort of warehouse transition and it's messing orders up?  That is what CS told me. 

This is the email I got:

Thank you for placing an order with Birchbox. Unfortunately, your order has been delayed due to a company warehouse transition.

We are working swiftly to ensure that your orders ships out as soon as possible. You can expect to receive an email confirmation with tracking for this shipment by Monday, April 7th.

Please know this does not meet our service standards. We have credited your Birchbox Account with 100 points for the trouble. 100 points is worth $10 in the Birchbox Shop towards full size products.

If you wish to cancel your order, please let us know at [email protected] or by contacting us at (their phone number- edited out because, can we post phone numbers here?) (9a-9p EST).

Thank you,
Team Birchbox

Which means, now, between my exploded Pick 2 and the delay, my order has overpaid for itself in BB points.  Okay.


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 4, 2014)

> I'm going to throw my wishlist out for Birchbox Anastasia Brow Gel: I have been wanting to try this brand for a long time now Sumita Eyeliner in plum: I LOVEEEEE eyeliner! Like a lot. BP Spray That is all. Anything else is a bonus.


 Me too, me too! And I have a clicky truck! :yesss:


----------



## Rebecca34 (Apr 4, 2014)

This board is such a bad influence on me...I referred myself for a second box yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been thinking about doing this ever since I found out from this board that it was possible and the 100 points made it worth a try. Now I just hope a second box means a better chance for some of the good items...


----------



## chelsealady (Apr 4, 2014)

I got clicky truck on my main account. And it has already moved from Tennessee to Indiana.


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rebecca34* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This board is such a bad influence on me...I referred myself for a second box yesterday




I've been thinking about doing this ever since I found out from this board that it was possible and the 100 points made it worth a try.

Now I just hope a second box means a better chance for some of the good items...
Right?! I am really tempted


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 4, 2014)

> Is this new? I have never noticed a shop section called Ingredient-Conscious Picks before. http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/ingredient-conscious-picks Also, I have to say I love that the editors of the Birchbox website know how to use compound words and commas correctly.


 I haven't noticed that either! I like it!


----------



## dousedingin (Apr 5, 2014)

Are they not doing preview videos anymore?


----------



## LadyK (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Are they not doing preview videos anymore?
Someone posted the link a couple of pages back.  I think it hasn't been talked about as much because we already know all the products in the boxes from the .gif they posted on the website that some genius MUTer slowed down.  

ETA: Sorry for the horrible run on sentence.  It's Friday.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 5, 2014)

> Are they not doing preview videos anymore?


 Isn't the April rainy days video this month's sneak peek? I saw it on FB but didn't watch it yet


----------



## sweetharlot (Apr 5, 2014)

How do you do the "app trick" again? I know I've done it in the past but I can't remember how. So jealous of those who have boxes that have shipped and/or know what's in their box! No info is updated and no trucks on any of my accounts yet.

Someone asked about if there are ever months where you get 6 products - last month one of my accounts got 6. Two of them were chocolate and tea though. Meh, but it was nice to get 60 review points!


----------



## angienharry (Apr 5, 2014)

> How do you do the "app trick" again? I know I've done it in the past but I can't remember how. So jealous of those who have boxes that have shipped and/or know what's in their box! No info is updated and no trucks on any of my accounts yet. Someone asked about if there are ever months where you get 6 products - last month one of my accounts got 6. Two of them were chocolate and tea though. Meh, but it was nice to get 60 review points!


 Open the app&gt;go to discover(mine defaults open to that section)&gt;and scroll through looking for items that say "box history" anything that says box history but you've never gotten will be in your box this month ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 5, 2014)

Whyyyy do they still not have an Android app? Isn't it just as popular as the iPhone now?


----------



## IMDawnP (Apr 5, 2014)

Ok, Birchbox I know you don't love me but you like me an awful lot. Listen, tea is ok. I prefer coffee but I've enjoyed the teas (4 times) you've sent me. That Luna bar way back in my first box? Was ok and hey, it was a 6 item box on my first try so nice going. You've gone easy on me with the lifestyle items. Heck, I've only ever received 1 twistband from you. I just want you to know that I'm not ungrateful, ok? So it is with the utmost respect that I say if I have to get a lifestyle item this is my month. I want that Kind bar.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They seem to be "messing up" often lately. My welcome box from my gift sub wasn't showing so I asked them to make it so I could review my products. She did, but it was the wrong box. I emailed her again and said "I can't review items I don't have." and she said "Oops we sent you the wrong box. We will send you another box, but it might be a different box than is showing." so I have no idea what is coming... but I ended up with two boxes (and double the points because I ran and reviewed the first box)... but it's been a lot of contacting BB the past two months.
YES.

Last month, I was really excited about the box on my account, but the box I received was different (and far less exciting). I contacted them, they said "oh, we'll send you the right box!" ...they sent me a dupe of the first, lame, box and updated my account to match it.

I was sad...I was supposed to get the super cute theBalm blush/lippie...instead, I got hotel lotion. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Apr 5, 2014)

> How do you do the "app trick" again? I know I've done it in the past but I can't remember how. So jealous of those who have boxes that have shipped and/or know what's in their box! No info is updated and no trucks on any of my accounts yet. Someone asked about if there are ever months where you get 6 products - last month one of my accounts got 6. Two of them were chocolate and tea though. Meh, but it was nice to get 60 review points!


 I receive six-item boxes frequently (in 2012, it was five months in a row), and I once received a SEVEN item box.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 5, 2014)

I want BB to totally mess up my box and just send me everything that is Paula's Choice and nothing else. I pinky promise I won't complain! I have already received a lot of the items featured between my two subs.. I'm not that excited for anything. Except the Paula's Choice.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Whyyyy do they still not have an Android app? Isn't it just as popular as the iPhone now?
I agree they should, but I imagine they either haven't hired someone yet, or hiring someone to build it just isn't a priority right now. Especially if they're moving warehouses now, they probably don't have the time.


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I receive six-item boxes frequently (in 2012, it was five months in a row), and I once received a SEVEN item box.
You are lucky! I've been subscribed for 18 months on one sub and 4 on another and have only had ONE 6 item box. Boo!


----------



## Flowerfish (Apr 5, 2014)

Speaking of the app, for me it just doesn't work. The discover section hasn't updated for months and when I click on box it looks like this:




It's looked like this for months, the last time it loaded was in January. I probably need to get rid of it and try reinstalling. Edit: I checked for updates and don't have any. I got rid of it and re downloaded it and now it's working. Yay!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Speaking of the app, for me it just doesn't work. The discover section hasn't updated for months and when I click on box it looks like this:

It's looked like this for months, the last time it loaded was in January. I probably need to get rid of it and try reinstalling.
Happens to me all the time. Reinstalling actually didn't work, but simply logging out and back in did. Try that.


----------



## Flowerfish (Apr 5, 2014)

> > Speaking of the app, for me it just doesn't work. The discover section hasn't updated for months and when I click on box it looks like this: It's looked like this for months, the last time it loaded was in January. I probably need to get rid of it and try reinstalling.
> 
> 
> Happens to me all the time. Reinstalling actually didn't work, but simply logging out and back in did. Try that.


 Thanks for the advice. Right after I posted I decided to tackle this and when I reinstalled it started working so I'm good now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 5, 2014)

> Speaking of the app, for me it just doesn't work. The discover section hasn't updated for months and when I click on box it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> It's looked like this for months, the last time it loaded was in January. I probably need to get rid of it and try reinstalling. Edit: I checked for updates and don't have any. I got rid of it and re downloaded it and now it's working. Yay!


 Mode does the exact same!! I just don't even open it anymore... Maybe I'll try reinstalling. Thanks for saying something about it!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 5, 2014)

> Mode does the exact same!! I just don't even open it anymore... Maybe I'll try reinstalling. Thanks for saying something about it!


 I actually wrote to Birchbox about this and they sent me a response that the app was still being worked on, and it "works best for placing orders." Okay. LOL! I love BB, but that was maybe the silliest response I have ever received. I get that they want us to buy stuff, but if would be nice if other functions of the app worked too.


----------



## award04 (Apr 5, 2014)

I just signed up for a 2nd BB and used the "100 points" code to get some points. I cancelled my 2nd Glossybox that I had for 3 months. I found that I didn't need the extra products they were sending me. I basically got 3 or 4 different products over the 3 months - all the rest were dupes and not things I wanted/needed dupes of. When I have enought points for a free box on GB- I activate my 2nd box. Now -  I will see how much I like getting 2 BB's. I changed up my profile and age on the 2nd box. So now I have about $20 in BB points to spend when I get a new discount code!  Plus I saved myself $11 a month.


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 5, 2014)

Has anyone noticed that on reviews they mark the "Aces"?

 



Just a little detail I noticed today... I'm itching to make a purchase but don't want to deal with any issues from the moving warehouses situation... then again there's always the possibility of "sorry" points for delayed orders. ha ha, just kidding. Not worth it to me!


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 5, 2014)

I am trying to decide what I would really like to get this month. I would LOVE an eyeliner in a color (not black). I'm not sure I would use the balm blush... I don't like cream blush... but I could always trade it or sell it online so I guess that wouldn't be terrible. I love the pale green nail polish! I wouldn't mind some springy perfume either. I wish there was a lippie this month...  I am JUST getting brave enough to wear color on my lips.


----------



## emilylithium (Apr 5, 2014)

i did not know about the various programs to earn points with birchbox until yesterday, so i never signed up. Now i have two boxes. So excited about my first two boxes!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 6, 2014)

> I am trying to decide what I would really like to get this month. I would LOVE an eyeliner in a color (not black). I'm not sure I would use the balm blush... I don't like cream blush... but I could always trade it or sell it online so I guess that wouldn't be terrible. I love the pale green nail polish! I wouldn't mind some springy perfume either. *I wish there was a lippie this month... Â I am JUST getting brave enough to wear color on my lips.*


 TheBalm cream blush is actually a combo blush/lip color!


----------



## Spazkatt (Apr 6, 2014)

> I am trying to decide what I would really like to get this month. I would LOVE an eyeliner in a color (not black). I'm not sure I would use the balm blush... I don't like cream blush... but I could always trade it or sell it online so I guess that wouldn't be terrible. I love the pale green nail polish! I wouldn't mind some springy perfume either. I wish there was a lippie this month...  I am JUST getting brave enough to wear color on my lips.


 I didn't like cream blush until I got The Balm sample in March's BB and tried it. I love The Balm's cream blush and love that it doubles as a lip color too! Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 6, 2014)

I received The Balm's How 'Bout Them Apples in one of my boxes last month.  I wouldn't mind getting it again in one of my other boxes this month!  I love the Pie shade!

I was never big on cream blushes because I felt like I was tugging at my skin when applying them, but not so with The Balm.  I was going to purchase the palette with my points, but there is only a couple shades I would probably use, so I purchased 100% Pure Cheek and Lip tint in the Cranberry Glow shade instead.  I used it on both my lips and as a blush and I love it!  I love bright color on my lips, but I like it be sheer and the 100% Pure is sheer but also buildable.  Its a pretty small tube, but a little goes a long way.  I like that it's not dry like the gel tints but it isn't oily either.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 6, 2014)

There are a lot of products I would love to try this month.  I'm looking for some new hair products now and Birchbox has quite a few this month.  I'm really hoping I don't get any Paula's Choice products.  I tried some Paula's Choice samples before and had the worst rash I've ever had that took 2 months to clear up.  I use Retin-A so I stay away from products with retinol and glycolic acid.  I think it was the glycolic acid that was the culprit when I tried Paula's Choice before, but I'm not going to try any PC products again.


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 6, 2014)

> There are a lot of products I would love to try this month.Â  I'm looking for some new hair products now and Birchbox has quite a few this month.Â  I'm really hoping I don't get any Paula's Choice products.Â  I tried some Paula's Choice samples before and had the worst rash I've ever had that took 2 months to clear up.Â  I use Retin-A so I stay away fromÂ products with retinol and glycolic acid.Â  I think it was the glycolic acid that was the culprit when I tried Paula's Choice before, but I'm not going to try any PC products again.


I can't use glycolic acid either, however I religiously use her line of products. Just not aha products lol


----------



## camel11 (Apr 6, 2014)

> I received The Balm's How 'Bout Them Apples in one of my boxes last month.Â  I wouldn't mind getting it again in one of my other boxes this month!Â  I love the Pie shade! I was never big on cream blushes because I felt like I was tugging at my skin when applying them, but not so with The Balm.Â  I was going to purchase the palette with my points, but there is only a couple shades I would probably use, so I purchased 100% Pure Cheek and Lip tint in the Cranberry Glow shade instead.Â  I used it on both my lips and as a blush and I love it!Â  I love bright color on my lips, but I like it be sheer and the 100% Pure is sheer but also buildable.Â  Its a pretty small tube, but a little goes a long way.Â  I like that it's not dry like the gel tints but it isn't oily either.


 I love the 100% pure blush! I apply it with a dry beauty blender and it's always prefect. It's the only cream blush I've actually liked.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love the 100% pure blush! I apply it with a dry beauty blender and it's always prefect. It's the only cream blush I've actually liked.
Applying it with the Beauty Blender sounds like a great idea.  I'll have to try that!

I love my Cranberry tint so much, I'm going to get a couple of the other shades.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 6, 2014)

I just looked at all of the boxes.  A lot of them are still missing products. There's several that just don't thrill me, so I'm wondering if I picked the wrong month to subscribe to a 3rd account.  On the other hand, I have received boxes that didn't thrill me a bit in the past and ended up loving all the samples once I tried them, so I'm keeping an open mind.

I would love, love, love to get one of the boxes with the Nyakio face polish, body scrub and face oil!  And I would love an eye pencil, just not the lime green shade that's pictured.  I would love a purple or a boring gray.  It appears I have a very good chance of receiving hair products this month


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I can't use glycolic acid either, however I religiously use her line of products. Just not aha products lol
I've heard such good things about Paula's Choice.  I wish I knew for sure if it was the glycolic acid I reacted too.  My reaction was so bad that I'm not going to chance it though.  Maybe I'll get lucky and wont get it in my boxes!


----------



## Lizzie8398 (Apr 6, 2014)

> I'm really surprised they haven't put something in place to not allow canceling and immediately resubbing using a code.


 I wonder if it works like newspapers--they want circulation numbers as high as possible to charge higher ad rates. They cheat a little by givingpapers free to hotels. Companies want access to as many people as possible,so a higher number of subscriptions makes Birchbox more attractive to companies who pay them to promote their products. Although, som people are counted twice, it isnt cheating as long as Birchbox doesnt duplicate boxes for people with multiple subs and they are trying a larger range of products. This is my theory.


----------



## Lizzie8398 (Apr 6, 2014)

> Random question â€“ what's so special about the Tweezerman tweezers? Part of me wants a pair just because, but I don't know.


 They keep their grip forever and grab very tiny hairs without pinching. I have one revlon tweezer i keep for when i misplace my other and the metal is sort of scratchy. Tweezers are the one thing I'd have if I could only choose one product.


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 6, 2014)

> Applying it with the Beauty Blender sounds like a great idea.Â  I'll have to try that! I love my Cranberry tint so much, I'm going to get a couple of the other shades.Â


 I have the sugar plum and I love it!


----------



## Disneyfan (Apr 6, 2014)

Wait, so let me get this straight.

If I open a second account, I can keep cancelling and resubscribing with new codes for extra points?

But wouldn't that account end up with tons of duplicate products since I kept subscribing and resubscribing.

I think other subs work that way.

Does the stitchfix code still work or the yearly99 one?

Edited: Sorry, just realized I should have put this in the promo codes section.


----------



## jkwynn (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I receive six-item boxes frequently (in 2012, it was five months in a row), and I once received a SEVEN item box.

Me too - my main account is the lucky one, though.  Once I got a box that was technically NINE items because they allowed each separate hair product a different review: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2012/september12box2 - ahhhhh, those were the days! lol


----------



## trustlust (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Me too - my main account is the lucky one, though.  Once I got a box that was technically NINE items because they allowed each separate hair product a different review: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2012/september12box2 - ahhhhh, those were the days! lol
Holy crap! lol


----------



## award04 (Apr 6, 2014)

The mobile app trick didn't work for me so far. Boooo. And on my brand new 2nd account it just shows best sellers.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Disneyfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wait, so let me get this straight.

If I open a second account, I can keep cancelling and resubscribing with new codes for extra points?

But wouldn't that account end up with tons of duplicate products since I kept subscribing and resubscribing.

I think other subs work that way.

Does the stitchfix code still work or the yearly99 one?

Edited: Sorry, just realized I should have put this in the promo codes section.
Based on what has happened with previous promo codes, they seem to have one specific box that goes out to users of a particular code regardless of profile.  I'm not sure we have had enough of these promo codes to know whether you risk getting duplicate items, but you do stand the risk of getting a box completely unrelated to what your profile would otherwise indicate.  If you're just in it for what amounts to free stuff, canceling and resubscribing might not be a bad idea, but if you want to get stuff relevant to your profile, I wouldn't cancel and resub since that seems to reset your subscription to a profileless situation.  If you want to get as few fragrances as possible, for example, canceling and resubbing could conceivably lead to fragrance every single month, and if you want skincare for your skin type, you might end up never getting specialized skincare. 

Anyway.  I actually have an annual sub *and* a monthly sub that gets canceled and renewed as promo codes come out, so I'll have one account where I do get things appropriate for me on the annual account (aww, it's its third birthday next month!) and whatever random stuff they send out on the cancel-and-resub-depending-on-codes one.  Your mileage may vary depending on your goal with your sub.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 6, 2014)

Argh.  Are we all getting Kind bars as our extra?   I can't eat gluten!


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 6, 2014)

I don't think so. I think it's more like the chocolate Where some get it. It's not a "find" like the Chapstick or Jergens.


----------



## noxlunate (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Argh.  Are we all getting Kind bars as our extra?   I can't eat gluten!  



 
Um I don't know exactly what Kind Bar they're sending out but every bar I've had has said "gluten free" on the packaging.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *noxlunate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Um I don't know exactly what Kind Bar they're sending out but every bar I've had has said "gluten free" on the packaging.
This one is made with non GMO grains.


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 6, 2014)

I haven't seen one. single. spoiler so far for April! Yay me! Haha I'm going to hold out this time, I swear. At least just until the 10th and then I'll peek and see what I'm getting. Both of my accounts have non-clicky trucks... I was hoping with two accounts at least one would come in the earlier wave but no dice


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 6, 2014)

Clicky truck on my gift sub. Non-clicky on my regular sub. I'm hoping for 2 totally different boxes.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 6, 2014)

I

Quote: Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Argh.  Are we all getting Kind bars as our extra?   I can't eat gluten!  



 
If you look at the pic it says gluten free.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 6, 2014)

Oh, good!  In that case I would love to try it.


----------



## grayc (Apr 7, 2014)

Wow; this may be the first time in 2 years that my box will arrive before the spoilers on Thursday.  My box is already in my zip code as of Saturday.... SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 7, 2014)

I think Birchbox is using Newgistics again this month. My gift sub has tracking. It went from TN to Atlanta. Ugh.


----------



## bluturtle (Apr 7, 2014)

My box went from TN to IN?! I live in the south! So much for getting it faster, lol.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 7, 2014)

My tracking has updated, but I can't figure out how to find a weight since it's a newgistics tracking.


----------



## Rachel85 (Apr 7, 2014)

> My box went from TN to IN?! I live in the south! So much for getting it faster, lol.


 My box went from TN to Atlanta, and I live in Indiana.


----------



## klg534 (Apr 7, 2014)

OT by Birchbox related. When does everything think BB will put the mothers day box up for sale? I am hoping to cash in points for it, but mothers day is not to far off...


----------



## phanne (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluturtle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box went from TN to IN?! I live in the south! So much for getting it faster, lol.
Last month, my box went from TN to IN to NJ to PA (it had to pass the PA location to get to NJ, btw) to WV and finally to VA. Makes total sense!


----------



## Amby6912 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hmm weird...my main account box shipped but I don't seem to have a shipping email. I have to log in to check. My box shipped from TN and is in Indiana. It's going to Oklahoma this month to my parents since I had to change my address and didn't have the one I was moving to yet.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 7, 2014)

> OT by Birchbox related. When does everything think BB will put the mothers day box up for sale? I am hoping to cash in points for it, but mothers day is not to far off...Â


 Probably at the end of April or beginning of May. The "garden" box came out 4/11 last year, which I bought for Mothers day, and the actual mothers day boxes came out a few weeks later.


----------



## grayc (Apr 7, 2014)

I know; I'm dying for a new specialty box!  I didn't want the BB Finds box; I want something spring related  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I've been hoarding my points in anticipation


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 7, 2014)

> I know; I'm dying for a new specialty box!Â  I didn't want the BB Finds box; I want something spring related  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  I've been hoarding my points in anticipation :icon_lol:


 Same here! I'm getting impatient!


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 7, 2014)

I want #26 like it is nobody's business!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2014/april-2014-bb26


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh no I might have to break into my second tube of 100% Pure mascara I got from a Pick Two!  I have a double ear infection, sinus infection, and a stye which makes her think it's bacterial.  That means THROWING AWAY ALL MY MASCARA.  I currently have a Full Exposure, a Hypnose Star, and a Buxom Lash open 



 The enablers thread, the doctor, and the vet took all my money.  Whine moan.


----------



## caseybean025 (Apr 7, 2014)

> Hmm weird...my main account box shipped but I don't seem to have a shipping email. I have to log in to check. My box shipped from TN and is in Indiana. It's going to Oklahoma this month to my parents since I had to change my address and didn't have the one I was moving to yet.


 Last month, I hate tracking via my account FOREVER and finally got my email tracking the day before I got my box. Lol. I'm guessing it might be due to the craziness from the warehouse move or something.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh no I might have to break into my second tube of 100% Pure mascara I got from a Pick Two!  I have a double ear infection, sinus infection, and a stye which makes her think it's bacterial.  That means THROWING AWAY ALL MY MASCARA.  I currently have a Full Exposure, a Hypnose Star, and a Buxom Lash open 



 The enablers thread, the doctor, and the vet took all my money.  Whine moan.
that sounds awful!!! i hope you feel better. those mascaras are nice but..yanno..the ickies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 7, 2014)

OT but still about Birchbox! I just want to sing the praises of how great their customer service is, compared to some other businesses. I placed an order back on March 29th that still hasn't got here, it apparently got lost by the USPS. Called birchbox this morning and Megan sent out another package for me and gave me 100 apology points. And she said if the original one ever gets to me, I can keep both. 2 full size bottles of BP spray? Yes, please!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiecoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OT but still about Birchbox! I just want to sing the praises of how great their customer service is, compared to some other businesses. I placed an order back on March 29th that still hasn't got here, it apparently got lost by the USPS. Called birchbox this morning and Megan sent out another package for me and gave me 100 apology points. And she said if the original one ever gets to me, I can keep both. 2 full size bottles of BP spray? Yes, please!





 (but I'm not actually frowning!) They gave me like 200 some points for a razor I bought that was out of stock and automatically took off the extra blades I was going to get with it.  It would have been really silly to send me the extra blades without the actual razor.  They have great CS with the order questions and with issues I have had with orders in the past.


----------



## RedBadger (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want #26 like it is nobody's business!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2014/april-2014-bb26
That looks like an awesome box!  Too bad I already got the Sumita eyeliner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RedBadger (Apr 7, 2014)

Anyone seeing more than 48 boxes yet?  Usually it seems like there are more than 75 variations.  It's April 7th already!


----------



## Tamarin (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RedBadger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That looks like an awesome box!  Too bad I already got the Sumita eyeliner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
You could still get it if they're sending out different colors.


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tamarin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You could still get it if they're sending out different colors.

I don't know how likely that is. Birchbox has never done that to me before in the almost two years I've been a subscriber. The only things I've gotten "repeats" of were Twistbands, but one was technically a headband and one was a regular Twistband.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 7, 2014)

oh wow! my box is almost here. shipped 2 days ago. i haven't even gone to the PO to pick up my march box yet.


----------



## Tamarin (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't know how likely that is. Birchbox has never done that to me before in the almost two years I've been a subscriber. The only things I've gotten "repeats" of were Twistbands, but one was technically a headband and one was a regular Twistband. 
The example I remember off the top of my head is nailpolish - it's fair game if the color is different.

Oh, and tea - different flavors.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tamarin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The example I remember off the top of my head is nailpolish - it's fair game if the color is different.

Oh, and tea - different flavors.
also eyeliner colors, eyeko does not count as a repeat if its a different color. i'd imagine sumita is probably in the same category.


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  also eyeliner colors, eyeko does not count as a repeat if its a different color. i'd imagine sumita is probably in the same category.

How many times has this actually happened, though? And the Twistband/Color Club repeats are usually different colors from different collections, aren't they? I don't think I've seen anyone get two colors of nail polish from the same collection.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
How many times has this actually happened, though? And the Twistband/Color Club repeats are usually different colors from different collections, aren't they? I don't think I've seen anyone get two colors of nail polish from the same collection.
I know some people definitely got the ruffian collection 2 months in a row (on the same account) and because i remember being surprised that birchbox was telling people it wasn't a repeat and that the collection was just so popular that they were sending it out again (or something along those lines). I also remember an instance of someone contacting birchbox about eyeko but I don't know how common it was.


----------



## Kereneko (Apr 7, 2014)

Box 11 would be my ideal box! I can't wait to see what my box is. I got tracking a few days ago so Im guess it will be here tomorrow or wednesday!


----------



## gemstone (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
How many times has this actually happened, though? And the Twistband/Color Club repeats are usually different colors from different collections, aren't they? I don't think I've seen anyone get two colors of nail polish from the same collection.
I know some people definitely got the ruffian collection 2 months in a row (on the same account) and because i remember being surprised that birchbox was telling people it wasn't a repeat and that the collection was just so popular that they were sending it out again (or something along those lines). I also remember an instance of someone contacting birchbox about eyeko but I don't know how common it was.


I've kind of always felt like the eyeko situation was an example of when the CS didn't know what they were talking about (which happens fairly regularly).  It is just SO rare, whereas the nail polish brand repeat happens all of the time.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 7, 2014)

> I know some people definitely got the ruffian collection 2 months in a row (on the same account) and because i remember being surprised that birchbox was telling people it wasn't a repeat and that the collection was just so popular that they were sending it out again (or something along those lines). I also remember an instance of someone contacting birchbox about eyeko but I don't know how common it was.


 They did this for the Color Club Wanderlust collection, too. In that case, they said something like, "Well, your profile says you love nail polish!"


----------



## southeastmidwes (Apr 7, 2014)

Some of my favorite boxes had the blush sample in it, which I already got. I believe they only sent out the one color variation for that one.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
How many times has this actually happened, though? And the Twistband/Color Club repeats are usually different colors from different collections, aren't they? I don't think I've seen anyone get two colors of nail polish from the same collection.
That happened to me, I got both the Gold Glitter and the hot pink Ruby Wings color changing polishes in two different months.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
How many times has this actually happened, though? And the Twistband/Color Club repeats are usually different colors from different collections, aren't they? I don't think I've seen anyone get two colors of nail polish from the same collection.
That happened to me, I got both the Gold Glitter and the hot pink Ruby Wings color changing polishes in two different months.

I think she was referring to getting two different colors of the same eye liner, the nail polish thing happens a lot.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think she was referring to getting two different colors of the same eye liner, the nail polish thing happens a lot.
I think the color changing polishes are in the same collection though, which she also made reference to.


----------



## KNT101184 (Apr 7, 2014)

Ha my box went from TN (about an hour from my house) to IN to GA and now it's headed back to TN for delivery.  Too bad I couldn't just go pick it up on 4/3 when it was ready!

ETA - both my boxes shipped on 4/3 from Mt Juliet - I hope they aren't dupes!!


----------



## RedBadger (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tamarin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The example I remember off the top of my head is nailpolish - it's fair game if the color is different.

Oh, and tea - different flavors.
I've received each brand of tea from Birchbox once, but have never had the same tea brand just different flavors.  I've received Color Club nail polish quite a few times, but always different colors and from different collections.

I got the Sumita in black before, but they said on the Sneak Peak video that they're sending out both black and plum.  I love plum eyeliners (they go great with my green/hazel eyes), so I definitely wouldn't be upset if one showed up this month!

Still no clicky truck for me


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 7, 2014)

There are a few April Birchboxes posted in Instagram already. They all appear to have the same contents.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 7, 2014)

> I've received each brand of tea from Birchbox once, but have never had the same tea brand just different flavors. Â I've received Color Club nail polish quite a few times, but always different colors and from different collections. I got the Sumita in black before, but they said on the Sneak Peak video that they're sending out both black and plum. Â I love plum eyeliners (they go great with my green/hazel eyes), so I definitely wouldn't be upset if one showed up this month! Still no clicky truck for meÂ lain:


 I would be SO happy if I got a plum liner! Crossing my fingers!


----------



## natashaia (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  




 (but I'm not actually frowning!) They gave me like 200 some points for a razor I bought that was out of stock and automatically took off the extra blades I was going to get with it.  It would have been really silly to send me the extra blades without the actual razor.  They have great CS with the order questions and with issues I have had with orders in the past.  
i accidentally placed an order 3 times ( i was struggling with the app). they canceled the charge for the 2 repeat orders, but they were shipped to me anyways. I emailed them to let them know i was going to mail it back, and they let me keep them! i ended up with 3 orders worth 75 dollars each. they are awesome


----------



## award04 (Apr 7, 2014)

I saw the boxes posted on Instagram. I've already received all the BP products and the Supergoop CC cream at least twice. I wonder what I will get? I got the Sumita pencil last month I think from BB. hmmmmm.... There has to be some other variations out there. Neither of my boxes has shipped.


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Whyyyy do they still not have an Android app? Isn't it just as popular as the iPhone now?

Numbers-wise Android is actually MORE popular than the iPhone.  Not everyone has the exact same model of phone, of course, like they do with the iPhones, but the operating system is on more phones.


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 7, 2014)

I was on instagram looking at the boxes and the French box has a chcolate drink. Im kinda glad ours is a kind bar lol


----------



## clover317 (Apr 7, 2014)

Info on a new LE box just posted on Facebook!! Releasing tomorrow.



ETAic


----------



## chelsealady (Apr 7, 2014)

> Info on a new LE box just posted on Facebook!! Releasing tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ETAic


 I hope it is a good one. My sister is having surgery on the 18th and it would be a great pick for her.


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 7, 2014)

> Info on a new LE box just posted on Facebook!! Releasing tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ETAic


 I just saw this too. It's been awhile since I bought a LE Birchbox. I hope I like it. I wasn't enthused about the finds box or the winter one. I've got tons of points to burn! And my birthday is coming in a couple weeks.


----------



## award04 (Apr 7, 2014)

I wonder what it will be. Maybe a spring time box? It looks "spring-y".


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 7, 2014)

> I wonder what it will be. Maybe a spring time box? It looks "spring-y".


 I hope so. I could use some spring. It doesn't seem to be in any hurry to get here this year.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlueLineBunny (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I hope it is a good one. My sister is having surgery on the 18th and it would be a great pick for her.

You're an awesome sister! When I had surgery last year, I would've absolutely loved for someone to give me a Birchbox, or just a box of goodies in general. I'm sure she'll appreciate it, no matter what it contains.


----------



## kira685 (Apr 7, 2014)

> > Whyyyy do they still not have an Android app? Isn't it just as popular as the iPhone now?
> 
> 
> Numbers-wise Android is actually MORE popular than the iPhone. Â Not everyone has the exact same model of phone, of course,Â like they do with the iPhones, but the operating system is on more phones.Â Â


 My understanding is that because the devices differ so much in screen size, buttons, etc that building an android app is much more involved than iPhone/ipad which are much more standardized


----------



## LizGeary (Apr 7, 2014)

I have 3 durn accounts and not a single one has shipped! You lucky ducks.


----------



## kotoko (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My understanding is that because the devices differ so much in screen size, buttons, etc that building an android app is much more involved than iPhone/ipad which are much more standardized
I've heard it is the opposite, that because the Android app store is less regulated than the Apple App Store, and iOS is a much more complex language to code in, that Android is easier to code for.

It makes sense that companies would pick only one platform to tackle at a time. Building mobile apps is a huge undertaking!


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My understanding is that because the devices differ so much in screen size, buttons, etc that building an android app is much more involved than iPhone/ipad which are much more standardized

That makes a lot of sense.  I know that we have (and yes this is slightly embarrassing) five different android tablets (three of them have cracked screens and because of that we gave two of them to my son to play with, and the third I use at my desk as just pretty much a baby monitor for the d-link camera in his room. The other two are my husband's and my same three-year-old-son's. Yes my son has three freaking tablets, it's ridiculous I know.)  The 10-inch one is really old (my son has this one now) and when I go to the app store to add a new game to it for him, a lot of times it will just list the app as being non-compatible with the tablet, same on his newer 7-inch tablet that was really cheap so it doesn't have the best graphics card or processor.  

I think a lot of the developers do that just so they don't have to make 700 different versions of an app.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 7, 2014)

Here's from the rules of the giveaway for the new limited edition box . I can't remember if this is the price of the box, or the retail value.

Quote: PRIZE/APPROXIMATE RETAIL VALUE (â€œARVâ€)/ODDS: One (1) winner will be randomly selected to win the limited edition Birchbox worth $44. Total ARV of Grand Prize to be awarded is: $44. All prize details are at the Sponsor's sole discretion. Odds of winning will depend upon the total number of eligible entries received.


----------



## Tamarin (Apr 7, 2014)

The pics on instagram make the kind bar look huge...I want one now.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tamarin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The pics on instagram make the kind bar look huge...I want one now.
There are two kinds of Kind bars





I find the bigger Healthy Grains kind to be my favorite, the top one is mostly nuts, so more crunchy and less chewy. I think we're getting the bottom one in some of our boxes.


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I hope so. I could use some spring. It doesn't seem to be in any hurry to get here this year.





It was 90+ here today, and it will be 95 tomorrow. I wish the rest of the United States would share at least a little bit of cool weather. ;_;


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's from the rules of the giveaway for the new limited edition box . I can't remember if this is the price of the box, or the retail value.
wasn't it when they did the give away for the finds box, it was cheaper than the price listed on the terms of the giveaway? so i think it might be retail value.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  also eyeliner colors, eyeko does not count as a repeat if its a different color. i'd imagine sumita is probably in the same category.
Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
How many times has this actually happened, though? And the Twistband/Color Club repeats are usually different colors from different collections, aren't they? I don't think I've seen anyone get two colors of nail polish from the same collection.
Probably not SUPER common, but I've actually gotten 3 of the Eyeko liners on the same account-purple, black, and olive. I love them, so I never complain about it but it is sort of strange!

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have 3 durn accounts and not a single one has shipped! You lucky ducks.
Ditto. But on the bright side, usually my boxes are almost to me by the time I get tracking. So I'm guessing they've already shipped and I just don't have tracking info on them yet.


----------



## MsBLittleton (Apr 8, 2014)

So I'm completely envious of the BB France little bag that theirs comes in!


----------



## bschlee (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
How many times has this actually happened, though? And the Twistband/Color Club repeats are usually different colors from different collections, aren't they? I don't think I've seen anyone get two colors of nail polish from the same collection.
I got two of the Color Club Wanderlust polishes last summer-- The white one in June, and the mint in July. I was able to review both though!


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Apr 8, 2014)

> Here's from the rules of the giveaway for the new limited edition box . I can't remember if this is the price of the box, or the retail value.


 Arv is average retail value so $44 is probably what it's worth, not the cost


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 8, 2014)

My prediction is that the LE box will cost $30-$32. Let see in the am! I wonder what will be in it!?!?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 8, 2014)

Not sure if anyone posted this yet but:

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/52-bright-ideas-for-a-rainy-day

"Just for fun, we slipped one of these cards into every subscriberâ€™s April Birchbox. "

Cute as an extra in the boxes, but I don't think I'd pay $10 for these!

Also wondering if they'll be in the LE box!


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not sure if anyone posted this yet but:

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/52-bright-ideas-for-a-rainy-day

"Just for fun, we slipped one of these cards into every subscriberâ€™s April Birchbox. "

Cute as an extra in the boxes, but I don't think I'd pay $10 for these!

Also wondering if they'll be in the LE box!
I think they might be.  I would love an "april showers bring may flowers box".  Rainy day stuff and springy flower stuff!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think they might be.  I would love an "april showers bring may flowers box".  Rainy day stuff and springy flower stuff!
Me too! Getting pretty antsy for Spring. (Snow is almost all melted!!)


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 8, 2014)

> Not sure if anyone posted this yet but: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/52-bright-ideas-for-a-rainy-day "Just for fun, we slipped one of these cards into every subscriberâ€™s April Birchbox.Â " Cute as an extra in the boxes, but I don't think I'd pay $10 for these! Also wondering if they'll be in the LE box!


 I think that it was mentioned in the sneak peek video that they were including those in April boxes, can't remember if they said every box. I hope the don't include them in the LE.


----------



## bronzeandblush (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia1970CT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


We love Dollar Shave Club... I love the owners videos
I signed up for DSC about two weeks ago an

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There are two kinds of Kind bars





I find the bigger Healthy Grains kind to be my favorite, the top one is mostly nuts, so more crunchy and less chewy. I think we're getting the bottom one in some of our boxes.
Are they sending out a peanut butter one?  I'm not allergic, but I know so many people who are.  My brother-in-law is severely allergic, so I tend to prefer to not even have peanut products in the house.  I know it would be difficult to cater to everyone's allergies, but peanuts are a pretty common one, so I would hope this particular flavor won't be in the box.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 8, 2014)

Woohoo! Woke up to find that one of my accounts has a clicky truck! Woot Woot!


----------



## clover317 (Apr 8, 2014)

Argh. Still no shipping on either box...has me nervous for dupes.


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 8, 2014)

> It was 90+ here today, and it will be 95 tomorrow. I wish the rest of the United States would share at least a little bit of cool weather. ;_;


 Oh, I will trade you! I love 90s! Everybody else here complains though.


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 8, 2014)

> Argh. Still no shipping on either box...has me nervous for dupes.


 I have no shipping on any of my 3. I don't think they've sent very many out yet, so I'm not really nervous yet.


----------



## Antidentite (Apr 8, 2014)

anyone post this yet?  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/limited-edition-free-for-all


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 8, 2014)

That's a great box! I don't really need anything in it though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  anyone post this yet?  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/limited-edition-free-for-all

It's a cute box, but the only think I'm excited about is the Jurlique. I'm sort of glad though. Now I can continue saving my points.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 8, 2014)

I ordered it. It looks like a lot of good stuff. I also ordered my mom's gift subscription for Mother's Day. I hadn't used the mobile20 code yet. I'm glad I had saved it.


----------



## Antidentite (Apr 8, 2014)

Whoops! totally misread that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## itsMac (Apr 8, 2014)

@allistra44 I am SOOOO jealous that you got the olive eyeko liner! Its discontinued now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@bronzeandblush I totally agree with you regarding the Kind Bars; I'm allergic to tree nuts, and even though the kind bars are peanuts, I avoid them, too because of the "same factories/same equipment" thing... Such a bummer when BOTH of my BB got the ghiradelli last month and I couldn't touch them!


----------



## grayc (Apr 8, 2014)

YEA!!! So excited to order this box and use my points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Also; the promo WELCOMEOFFER20 worked for me and gave me 20% off


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 8, 2014)

> [CONTENTEMBED=/t/141680/birchbox-april-2014-spoilers/750#post_2330436 layout=inline]Whoops! totally misread that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />[/CONTENTEMBED]


I edited. I meant good. Fat fingers on a phone.


----------



## itsMac (Apr 8, 2014)

grrr....I was saving my points to buy theBalm palette....but I love the products in this limited edition box....


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That's a great box! I don't really need anything in it though.




agreed! i guess i will continue to save my points for some bp hair oil and/or how about them apples.


----------



## camel11 (Apr 8, 2014)

Just got it! This is great for me -- I can't use drugstore products so the Finds box wasn't right for me... but these are all products I can use/want to try!! Used the 20% off code posted above + 100 points (I just wish this came out AFTER I reviewed my April products!!)... Totally work the money for me!!


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 8, 2014)

Eh. I'll pass. Waiting for a great mother's day box!


----------



## 3gingers (Apr 8, 2014)

> YEA!!! So excited to order this box and use my points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  Also; the promo WELCOMEOFFER20 worked for me and gave me 20% off :icon_cheers:


 Ughhhhhh, super cute box! I want!! I'm trying save my points.


----------



## bronzeandblush (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @allistra44 I am SOOOO jealous that you got the olive eyeko liner! Its discontinued now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@bronzeandblush I totally agree with you regarding the Kind Bars; I'm allergic to tree nuts, and even though the kind bars are peanuts, I avoid them, too because of the "same factories/same equipment" thing... Such a bummer when BOTH of my BB got the ghiradelli last month and I couldn't touch them!
That's really something that should be fixed :/  Perhaps e-mail Birchbox about it.  The whole Conscious thing they are doing now is due to popular demand, so maybe they would consider being more allergy friendly if enough people ask for it.  I know Ipsy this month said they would consider including an allergy section on the quiz.


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 8, 2014)

> Eh. I'll pass. Waiting for a great mother's day box!


 Same here. Not that exciting to me.


----------



## itsMac (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bronzeandblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's really something that should be fixed :/  Perhaps e-mail Birchbox about it.  The whole Conscious thing they are doing now is due to popular demand, so maybe they would consider being more allergy friendly if enough people ask for it.  I know Ipsy this month said they would consider including an allergy section on the quiz.
 That's a great idea!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 8, 2014)

I would order that box if the eyeliner was anything but black! I've become so exasperated with its prevalence everywhere that it's a dealbreaker even when I want everything else.


----------



## tabarhodes (Apr 8, 2014)

Woohoo got shipping on both my boxes! One of them isn't working yet but the other says it was shipped on the 3rd 2 days after I received my March box on that account lol. Big improvement!! Luckily, there wasn't anything I really wanted in the limited edition box. Whew.


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 8, 2014)

All of three of mine have clicky trucks, no tracking info yet though. I hope they aren't all the same box.


----------



## anbdobbs22 (Apr 8, 2014)

Mine is out for delivery as of this morning! Ive looked at the ones tagged on BB's insta that people have recently gotten and love them, hopefully mine is from that same group. Totally off topic but I have to share, beware mommas. My two year old (26 month) locked me out of the house last night and I jammed tools so hard into our lock that I broke it. So I now have a broken door, window and not much sleep. Walked outside for literally a couple seconds to hand our neighbor some dog food. Bleh, crazy kid.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 8, 2014)

Did anyone else notice that there weren't any Cecilia Wong products in this box? But they commented on something of birchbox's a while ago saying they were going to be featured in a mother's day box. hmm....


----------



## wadedl (Apr 8, 2014)

The only thing that appeals to me is the pouch. Saves me $. But I think there is going to be a Mother's Day box. Maybe I'll like that one.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 8, 2014)

> Did anyone else notice that there weren't any Cecilia Wong products in this box? But they commented on something of birchbox's a while ago saying they were going to be featured in a mother's day box. hmm....


 My impression of this box is Earth Day, all the way. If I recall correctly, it's usually April 20th, although that's also Easter this year.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm really excited for this box. It's a little expensive, but I want to let BB know I support ingredients-conscious shopping and am excited to try some new things, so off to order I go!


----------



## grayc (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hitchcockblonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm really excited for this box. It's a little expensive, but I want to let BB know I support ingredients-conscious shopping and am excited to try some new things, so off to order I go!
Try the WELCOMEOFFER20 code to see if it gives you the 20% off... saves $8.80


----------



## itsMac (Apr 8, 2014)

According to the BB app, my primary account has shipped, but nothing from my second account yet!

I've only been getting BB for the past few months; can anyone give some insight on last year's Mother's Day box?? Maybe something I want to get my Aunties...


----------



## mrsduds (Apr 8, 2014)

I recieved my box! I recieved a good box this month!


----------



## angienharry (Apr 8, 2014)

Is it just me or did the bonus shop disappear?? I've tried 3 browsers. No bonus shop ðŸ˜ž


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 8, 2014)

> Try the WELCOMEOFFER20 code to see if it gives you the 20% off... saves $8.80


 Thank you! I was looking for a code and none of the others worked.


----------



## Pixels (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is it just me or did the bonus shop disappear?? I've tried 3 browsers. No bonus shop ðŸ˜ž
I've noticed that too, I wanted to add a pick two...


----------



## grayc (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pixels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've noticed that too, I wanted to add a pick two...
Here is the link; but everything is gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-bonus-shop


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 8, 2014)

> Here is the link; but everything is gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-bonus-shop


 BB is saying on FB that the bonus shop will be back up soon.


----------



## dousedingin (Apr 8, 2014)

Three of my four boxes have shipped *cough*. Probably means three dupes... Crossing my fingers for things I'll use.


----------



## Jeaniney (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is the link; but everything is gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-bonus-shop
I hope they're sprucing it up -- before it was filled with mediocre offers that required purchase of specific brands. No fun. I like the ones that are free with any $XX purchase.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 8, 2014)

> Here is the link; but everything is gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-bonus-shop


 There's a lot of stuff -- no rhyme or reason, and in some instances it's just certain shades/scents -- that's out of stock. I'm really looking forward to the end of their warehouse move.


----------



## camel11 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hmm -- if the bonus shop comes back up tonight, I'm totally asking that they add it to my order! I'll be annoyed if I missed it by a few hours!


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 8, 2014)

Well it looks like every box loaded so far gets a Kind bar...


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well it looks like every box loaded so far gets a Kind bar...
That means box #26 which I hope to get has 7 items! YAY  even better.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 8, 2014)

> > Well it looks like every box loaded so far gets a Kind bar...
> 
> 
> That means box #26 which I hope to get has 7 items! YAY Â even better.


 I don't think every box has a kind bar, just the ones in the first couple rounds of shipments.


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't think every box has a kind bar, just the ones in the first couple rounds of shipments.
Every single box has a kind bar listed on the items for that box...


----------



## camel11 (Apr 8, 2014)

I love KIND bars, but I REALLY wish they would send the Chocolate Brownie kid's Kind bar -- THAT is DELICIOUS.


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 8, 2014)

> Every single box has a kind bar listed on the items for that box...Â


 Yep! Every single one.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm too lazy to check the boxes, but I hope they are sampling Vasanti again! I'm almost out of my sample but I am waiting to do my reviews so I can get it for free! Please send me some in my other box!


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm too lazy to check the boxes, but I hope they are sampling Vasanti again! I'm almost out of my sample but I am waiting to do my reviews so I can get it for free! Please send me some in my other box!
no vasanti this month. Sorry!


----------



## itsMac (Apr 8, 2014)

oh man, now I have box 26 cravings, too..

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2014/april-2014-bb26


----------



## itsMac (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm also noticing more Gilchrist &amp; Soames for April....stop trying to make Gilchrist &amp; Soames happen, BB...


----------



## trustlust (Apr 8, 2014)

2 of 3 my have shipped. But both of them go to a different address than my main account. Cutting down to 2 subs after this month tho. Using the 3rd for amazing promos. lol.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Apr 8, 2014)

No interest in the new LE box on my end either...some interesting items, but not brands/products I was particularly looking to try.

Hoping they'll be putting out a Mother's Day box too. I tend to like the LE boxes better when they feature things other than just makeup (paper products, food items, trinkets, etc.), and I would guess (based on history) that the Mother's Day box would fit this bill!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love KIND bars, but I REALLY wish they would send the Chocolate Brownie kid's Kind bar -- THAT is DELICIOUS.
i looooooooooooooove KIND bars too. i used to "sample" them out when I worked at Starbucks. They're so expensive. My favorite is the Dark Chocolate+PeanutButter + protein (or is it fiber?). Its so good.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 8, 2014)

Got a clicky truck on one of my three accounts. I'm surprised one of them shipped before the tenth. Why do they have to put kind bars in every box when they know people have allergies? I wish birchbox would be more sensitive with this issue. First the chocolate last month and now this, smh.


----------



## trustlust (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got a clicky truck on one of my three accounts. I'm surprised one of them shipped before the tenth.

Why do they have to put kind bars in every box when they know people have allergies? I wish birchbox would be more sensitive with this issue. First the chocolate last month and now this, smh.
The fact that they sent chocolate with some kind of nut in it when nut allergies are very common blew my mind. While, I'm not allergic to all nuts, I am extremely allergic to almonds, so my candy got donated.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bronzeandblush (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My impression of this box is Earth Day, all the way. If I recall correctly, it's usually April 20th, although that's also Easter this year.
I'm thinking it's just a marketing strategy to shine a light on the natural products available on BB.  With them unveiling the conscious picks AND having this box?  It seems like a case study for my integrating marketing communications course.


----------



## itsMac (Apr 8, 2014)

@quene8106 &amp; @trustlust...I have the same problem! I'm allergic to tree nuts, but I avoid peanuts too bc of equipment contamination...I wish they had an option on our profiles for allergies, but I understand that it would be a nightmare for them to sort through all of their subscribers...It makes the most sense to pull nut products completely, but I think our nut/legume loving friends would be pretty bummed out! Word on the street is peanut butter is pretty addicting (although I can say the same for my sunflower seed butter!))


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 8, 2014)

Luckily I can eat some of those products they send but I feel bad for the people with allergies. If they found a way to not get perfume every month, they can find a way to chill out on the food too. Depending on the flavor I get I might pass it along to my fiancÃ©.


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 8, 2014)

So one of my boxes shipped on the 5th from TN, went to IN and now is in NJ. Normally went is ships from NJ it takes 2 days, now it looks like it will take 5. SMH what kind of sense does this shipping make?


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So one of my boxes shipped on the 5th from TN, went to IN and now is in NJ. Normally went is ships from NJ it takes 2 days, now it looks like it will take 5. SMH what kind of sense does this shipping make?

I ordered my sister a 3 month gift sub for her birthday. It took ten freaking days to get to her in Oregon from Tennessee. Like, really? It pissed me off because it's a gift, you know? I hate this Newgistics nonsense.


----------



## trustlust (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh man, now I have box 26 cravings, too..

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2014/april-2014-bb26
ooooo me too. gimme gimme gimme! lol.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bronzeandblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I signed up for DSC about two weeks ago an

Are they sending out a peanut butter one?  I'm not allergic, but I know so many people who are.  My brother-in-law is severely allergic, so I tend to prefer to not even have peanut products in the house.  I know it would be difficult to cater to everyone's allergies, but peanuts are a pretty common one, so I would hope this particular flavor won't be in the box.
I have no idea, I just posted pics of what I happen to have.


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 8, 2014)

> My impression of this box is Earth Day, all the way. If I recall correctly, it's usually April 20th, although that's also Easter this year.


 Earth day is April 22nd. My DH's birthday!


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 8, 2014)

To everyone who was asking about the Sumita liner: I just tried it today on my waterline for the second time. I applied it at around 7:00 AM. I checked my makeup at 10:30 and there was basically no trace of it left. It was the same way for me the last time I used it. So it's pretty much worthless for me. Everyone is different, but yeah. I just figured I'd share.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 8, 2014)

> Earth day is April 22nd. My DH's birthday!


 Heh. I just realized why April 20th stuck in my head: Some cities observe it on different days depending on what else is going on, but more importantly in Seattle and Portland, April 20th is 4/20. As in 420. As in a whole lot of stoners snickering to themselves.


----------



## itsMac (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Heh. I just realized why April 20th stuck in my head: Some cities observe it on different days depending on what else is going on, but more importantly in Seattle and Portland, April 20th is 4/20. As in 420. As in a whole lot of stoners snickering to themselves.
I went to college in Vermont and "Springfest" ,aka earth day celebration, always fell on 4/20 weekend...I associate Earth Day with the same date because of that...


----------



## sarah1820 (Apr 8, 2014)

I gifted myself a 3-month subscription and luckily the PR lady hooked it on my main account so all of my points are added to my main account points! I'm so excited. and I got my welcome box which was really nice, but now I'm already stir crazy for next month!! I just discovered the greatness of face oil so I'm really hoping for a sample of that in upcoming boxes!


----------



## 3gingers (Apr 8, 2014)

> I ordered my sister a 3 month gift sub for her birthday. It took ten freaking days to get to her in Oregon from Tennessee. Like, really? It pissed me off because it's a gift, you know? I hate this Newgistics nonsense.


 I live on the oregon coast, mine takes FOREVER!!!!!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 8, 2014)

Can someone post a pic in a spoiler of what's been on Instagram?  I've done searches but can't seem to find anything.  TIA!


----------



## trustlust (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarah1820* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I gifted myself a 3-month subscription and luckily the PR lady hooked it on my main account so all of my points are added to my main account points! I'm so excited. and I got my welcome box which was really nice, but now I'm already stir crazy for next month!! I just discovered the greatness of face oil so I'm really hoping for a sample of that in upcoming boxes!
Is it not amazing? I've always had combination skin with the oily parts being stupidly ridiculous oily and acne-prone, so I was so super skeptical about putting MORE oil on my face. Took a leap of faith, tried Ole Henriksen, and wow. My skin is freakin' amazing. lol. I've had maybe 1-2 blemishes since using it. I swear by it now.


----------



## felicia1995 (Apr 8, 2014)

Has anyone seen a box with a Cynthia Rowley eyliner in it yet? I keep on hoping for one to show up so I can narrow down my list of possible boxes.


----------



## LindseyJ (Apr 8, 2014)

I want box 38! That would be amazing for me! lol.


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 8, 2014)

Out of my two boxes and my mom's one, the only one that has shipped is my 2nd account that I used a 100pt code on. I'll bet most boxes that have been shipped are promo code boxes.


----------



## trustlust (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Out of my two boxes and my mom's one, the only one that has shipped is my 2nd account that I used a 100pt code on. I'll bet most boxes that have been shipped are promo code boxes.
Agreed. All 3 of mine have now shipped, and i used the promo code on them all. How much you wanna bet they're all dupes? lol. Oh well, I'll be cancelling one of them after this month, possibly 2, not sure.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Apr 8, 2014)

No clicky truck yet but boy oh boy do I want BOX 3! MAKE IT HAPPEN UNIVERSE....please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## itsMac (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want box 38! That would be amazing for me! lol.
I love that one, too! 26 and 38 look amazing!!

I'm loving all of the color treated hair products for this month! I'm transitioning from a Dark Brunette to a Blonde, so these would be much appreciated!!


----------



## LizGeary (Apr 8, 2014)

OT BUT.. I received the yogi tea sample and the target jergens cream! Thanks y'all! Just a little extra bit of happy mail!!


----------



## AMaas (Apr 8, 2014)

> Try the WELCOMEOFFER20 code to see if it gives you the 20% off... saves $8.80


 Do you know if there is a minimum purchase amount to use that code?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 8, 2014)

There are so many boxes that I want this month! I'm glad that I have two accounts, I am staying hopeful that they won't be dupe for each other because of the promo code used on them.


----------



## anbdobbs22 (Apr 8, 2014)

Got it! Ive been dying for some BP spray and the purple Sumita is really soft and pretty. The whole "rainy day tips" was different than I thought. You get one tip instead of a stack like they show. Completely fine though, wasn't anything I was excited for to begin with.


----------



## sarah1820 (Apr 8, 2014)

> Is it not amazing? I've always had combination skin with the oily parts being stupidly ridiculous oily and acne-prone, so I was so super skeptical about putting MORE oil on my face. Took a leap of faith, tried Ole Henriksen, and wow. My skin is freakin' amazing. lol. I've had maybe 1-2 blemishes since using it. I swear by it now.


 Oo I'll have to try that! I have dry skin and tend to get blemishes on my chin plus just general redness and patchiness, but I finally ordered a clarisonic and have been using it 1-2 times a day and have seen HUGE improvements only usig it a week. I'm sure if I added oil to my actual routine it would help SO much (I've only sampled some)


----------



## anbdobbs22 (Apr 8, 2014)

> OT BUT.. I received the yogi tea sample and the target jergens cream! Thanks y'all! Just a little extra bit of happy mail!!


 I've been waiting on the Target Jergens! Good to know. I'm tempted every time I see it in Walmart and have been forcing myself to wait on that sample. Is it a foil pack or like the ones in the BB and Target boxes?


----------



## itsMac (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *anbdobbs22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've been waiting on the Target Jergens! Good to know. I'm tempted every time I see it in Walmart and have been forcing myself to wait on that sample. Is it a foil pack or like the ones in the BB and Target boxes?
I got my target sample and target box...the sample was a little smaller, but similar packaging!


----------



## trustlust (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There are so many boxes that I want this month! I'm glad that I have two accounts, I am staying hopeful that they won't be dupe for each other because of the promo code used on them.
I just went through all the boxes, and if Birchbox loves me I'll receive some of these boxes between my 3 accounts : 19, 26, 32, 38, 42.

There are a few boxes with only 4 items.. hope I don't get those.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *anbdobbs22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've been waiting on the Target Jergens! Good to know. I'm tempted every time I see it in Walmart and have been forcing myself to wait on that sample. Is it a foil pack or like the ones in the BB and Target boxes?
Mine was one ounce.  Plenty to use a few times.


----------



## anbdobbs22 (Apr 8, 2014)

> I got my target sample and target box...the sample was a little smaller, but similar packaging!


 Oh good! I was just hoping it wasn't foil. Targets samples are usually decent/good sizes and since I didn't get it in my BB I was stoked they sampled it.


----------



## bronzeandblush (Apr 8, 2014)

This would be such a great box for me! Love it!
Quote: Originally Posted by *anbdobbs22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Got it! Ive been dying for some BP spray and the purple Sumita is really soft and pretty. The whole "rainy day tips" was different than I thought. You get one tip instead of a stack like they show. Completely fine though, wasn't anything I was excited for to begin with.


----------



## itsMac (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *anbdobbs22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh good! I was just hoping it wasn't foil. Targets samples are usually decent/good sizes and since I didn't get it in my BB I was stoked they sampled it.
I was soooo happy it wasn't a foil, too! I remember the old Target beauty bags sent out foils and I always felt like I was just making a big old mess of my bathroom counter!


----------



## itsMac (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *anbdobbs22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Got it! Ive been dying for some BP spray and the purple Sumita is really soft and pretty. The whole "rainy day tips" was different than I thought. You get one tip instead of a stack like they show. Completely fine though, wasn't anything I was excited for to begin with.
I loooove the eyeliner you got! I think someone said very very far up-thread that emails were sent out asking for a color preference? (am I totally off with this??),,,hopefully they only asked a sample of people, because I would be ecstatic to get the plum liner! (and I would hate to rule out all of the boxes with sumita bc I didn't get the email....)


----------



## LizGeary (Apr 8, 2014)

My box on my main account shipped today and I already knows it's contents bc of the app early upload.. Very similar to Instagram pics only it has brow gel instead of eyeliner. All other items are the same.


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 8, 2014)

My box on my 2nd account is clicky! And it's going through UPS instead of newgistic!

And it's worth noting that I have three accounts, and I used the promo code on all three. First shipped yesterday via newgistics, and then my second account today via UPS, and my 3rd is not clicky yet. So I'm hoping three different boxes!


----------



## anbdobbs22 (Apr 8, 2014)

> I loooove the eyeliner you got! I think someone said very very far up-thread that emails were sent out asking for a color preference? (am I totally off with this??),,,hopefully they only asked a sample of people, because I would be ecstatic to get the plum liner! (and I would hate to rule out all of the boxes with sumita bc I didn't get the email....)


 Its perfect, I have hazel/green eyes so I was really hoping for this. I got the Cynthia Rowley eyeliner email (where you got to pick the color) on my other account and not on this one, so hopefully if you didn't get it you'll have a chance at this Sumita!


----------



## itsMac (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *anbdobbs22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Its perfect, I have hazel/green eyes so I was really hoping for this. I got the Cynthia Rowley eyeliner email (where you got to pick the color) on my other account and not on this one, so hopefully if you didn't get it you'll have a chance at this Sumita!
Thanks for clarifying!! I tried to go back and find the earlier posts, but there is too much here! Hopefully I have Sumita in one of my two boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## grayc (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Do you know if there is a minimum purchase amount to use that code?
Not sure.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 8, 2014)

The shipping info. so far for my gift sub. Crazy. Your item arrived at a shipping partner facility at 6:00 am on April 7, 2014 in FISHERS, IN 46037. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later. - Departed Shipping Partner Facility, April 5, 2014, 12:06 pm, ATLANTA, GA 30349 - Arrived Shipping Partner Facility, April 5, 2014, 5:30 am, ATLANTA, GA 30349 - Picked Up by Shipping Partner, April 4, 2014, 7:54 pm, MOUNT JULIET, TN 37122


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 8, 2014)

> > I loooove the eyeliner you got! I think someone said very very far up-thread that emails were sent out asking for a color preference? (am I totally off with this??),,,hopefully they only asked a sample of people, because I would be ecstatic to get the plum liner! (and I would hate to rule out all of the boxes with sumita bc I didn't get the email....)
> 
> 
> Its perfect, I have hazel/green eyes so I was really hoping for this. I got the Cynthia Rowley eyeliner email (where you got to pick the color) on my other account and not on this one, so hopefully if you didn't get it you'll have a chance at this Sumita!


The plum liner is fantastic. I bought it last month. Sure hope I don't get it in my box now!


----------



## anbdobbs22 (Apr 8, 2014)

This may already be common knowledge but its new to me! My pillow pack says you earn 50 extra BB points when you buy $35+ from birchbox.com/mothersday and there's a code to enter so I guess its not automatic but I'm assuming its open to everyone?


----------



## trustlust (Apr 8, 2014)

So, since all my boxes have already shipped and should be here by next week, I'm gonna do something I've never done before...

I'm going to make all 3 of my boxes a surprise. No peaking for me! (doing this with my ipsy bag too!)


----------



## anbdobbs22 (Apr 8, 2014)

The code is MOM50, btw.


----------



## chelsealady (Apr 8, 2014)

> Got it! Ive been dying for some BP spray and the purple Sumita is really soft and pretty. The whole "rainy day tips" was different than I thought. You get one tip instead of a stack like they show. Completely fine though, wasn't anything I was excited for to begin with.


 I got the same box today. I think the is the first time I have ever got a box before the box pages updated.


----------



## jayeme (Apr 8, 2014)

I have five boxes coming this month (thanks to SFBB100 + referring myself, I know, it's crazy, but it is basically free!) and none of them have shipped yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm too impatient, I want them now! Also I have $50 worth of gift cards/points to spend but there are no bonuses and half the things I'm interested in are out of stock.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 8, 2014)

> Heh. I just realized why April 20th stuck in my head: Some cities observe it on different days depending on what else is going on, but more importantly in Seattle and Portland, April 20th is 4/20. As in 420. As in a whole lot of stoners snickering to themselves.





> I went to college in Vermont and "Springfest" ,aka earth day celebration, always fell on 4/20 weekend...I associate Earth Day with the same date because of that...


 OT, but Snoop Dogg is launching his own Fancy box this month with a special "green" theme. I didn't purchase it but I'm super curious to see what on earth gets sent out. With Easter + 4/20 on the same day this year I expect there will be some grown-up Easter Egg hunts with special treats hidden in the eggs. And some serious Easter feasts.


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 8, 2014)

I got one of my boxes today. A complete surprise...I hadn't checked tracking for any of them. While it's a really great box, I felt kind of meh about it. I don't know the box number because I haven't been checking, lol.





I did not get an email asking about the Cynthia Rowley eye liner. The Kind bar is missing because I had just gotten home from work and I was starving. Wasted no time eating it...it was maple pumpkin seed with sea salt. It was delicious!

I'll trade the balm and the eyeliner...not my colors. Do we have a trade thread yet?


----------



## jayeme (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got one of my boxes today. A complete surprise...I hadn't checked tracking for any of them. While it's a really great box, I felt kind of meh about it. I don't know the box number because I haven't been checking, lol.





I did not get an email asking about the Cynthia Rowley eye liner. The Kind bar is missing because I had just gotten home from work and I was starving. Wasted no time eating it...it was maple pumpkin seed with sea salt. It was delicious!

I'll trade the balm and the eyeliner...not my colors. Do we have a trade thread yet?

What color is TheBalm? Is it different from last month? I traded for a sample last month (the color was Pie, I don't know if others were sent out) and I really like it. If I get one this month, I hope it's different!


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What color is TheBalm? Is it different from last month? I traded for a sample last month (the color was Pie, I don't know if others were sent out) and I really like it. If I get one this month, I hope it's different!
It was Pie. I also got it last month and was able to trade it, hoping to again, lol.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got the same box today. I think the is the first time I have ever got a box before the box pages updated.
I also got the exact same box today and  my page doesn't even reflect that the box has shipped how strange


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 8, 2014)

> Got it! Ive been dying for some BP spray and the purple Sumita is really soft and pretty. The whole "rainy day tips" was different than I thought. You get one tip instead of a stack like they show. Completely fine though, wasn't anything I was excited for to begin with.


 Box twins! I'm very pleased with this box!


----------



## jkfinl (Apr 8, 2014)

Anybody else think this month is a snooze fest. Reallly,another summita eyeliner ? Blah. More body lotion?


----------



## jkfinl (Apr 8, 2014)

Rainy day ideas? I think I have enough on my plate to fill my rainy days. I'm not 12.


----------



## jkfinl (Apr 8, 2014)

> I got one of my boxes today. A complete surprise...I hadn't checked tracking for any of them. While it's a really great box, I felt kind of meh about it. I don't know the box number because I haven't been checking, lol.
> 
> I did not get an email asking about the Cynthia Rowley eye liner. The Kind bar is missing because I had just gotten home from work and I was starving. Wasted no time eating it...it was maple pumpkin seed with sea salt. It was delicious! I'll trade the balm and the eyeliner...not my colors. Do we have a trade thread yet?


 Did you get a white nail polish?


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 8, 2014)

> I got one of my boxes today. A complete surprise...I hadn't checked tracking for any of them. While it's a really great box, I felt kind of meh about it. I don't know the box number because I haven't been checking, lol.
> 
> I did not get an email asking about the Cynthia Rowley eye liner. The Kind bar is missing because I had just gotten home from work and I was starving. Wasted no time eating it...it was maple pumpkin seed with sea salt. It was delicious! I'll trade the balm and the eyeliner...not my colors. Do we have a trade thread yet?


 Looks like a good box, other than the fact you don't like the liner or the balm. Wonder if this is what my box I got the liner email will be.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 8, 2014)

Got shipping info on my 2nd box (not updated though) no shipping info for my main acct.  Can't wait to see what I get!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 8, 2014)

No tracking on my main box, and my reactivated account doesn't even show that I'm getting an April box yet. Sad face!


----------



## anbdobbs22 (Apr 8, 2014)

> I got the same box today. I think the is the first time I have ever got a box before the box pages updated.


 Me too, but this is only my second month so I guess that really doesn't count, lol.


----------



## anbdobbs22 (Apr 8, 2014)

> Box twins! I'm very pleased with this box!


 Same! I *love* the spray and eyeliner. Ive already ate the Kind bar. The nail polish isn't really my jive but it fits perfectly in a box I'm loading up for a friend. And the CC cream is actually my color. Its a great box IMO.


----------



## splash79 (Apr 8, 2014)

I have a clicky truck!  My box was picked up in TN on the 4th!  And it's currently...somewhere on planet Earth!


----------



## KNT101184 (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My impression of this box is Earth Day, all the way. If I recall correctly, it's usually April 20th, although that's also Easter this year.
Earth day is April 22 this year.  I only know because that's when I'm having my son!


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Did you get a white nail polish?
Yep

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Looks like a good box, other than the fact you don't like the liner or the balm. Wonder if this is what my box I got the liner email will be.
Yep...It has some nice items...just not the color


----------



## Spazkatt (Apr 8, 2014)

Well I have a clicky truck, but according the tracking the box still hasn't been picked up yet....


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 8, 2014)

> Earth day is April 22 this year. Â I only know because that's when I'm having my son!


 Congrats!


----------



## pyramid (Apr 8, 2014)

I wonder if you get to review the rainy day tips since they said they'll be selling them in their shop?


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 8, 2014)

Question for anyone that's box or other purchases that have gotten lost in transit to you- do the lost packages usually find it's way to you eventually or are they forever lost?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 8, 2014)

> I wonder if you get to review the rainy day tips since they said they'll be selling them in their shop?


 Probably not. We didn't get to review the note cards from ( I think) April 2012. The rainy day cards are probably the same. But we won't know for sure until the 10th when box pages officially go live and people start reviewing their products.


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 8, 2014)

> Probably not. We didn't get to review the note cards from ( I think) April 2012. The rainy day cards are probably the same. But we won't know for sure *until the 10th *when box pages officially go live and people start reviewing their products.


 Only two more days!!


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Apr 8, 2014)

Off topic but I just wanted to share  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just got home from a birchbloggers event for miss Jessie's &amp; it was a blast. It left me wishing for curlier hair because those ladies looked amazing after the demos! We also got a goodie bag with 3 of the newest products and a $50 certificate to the miss Jessie's salon. I was really impressed.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 9, 2014)

rolling my eyes at the fact that someone gave this a bad review in the BB shop because they don't want it as a sample, i personally thought it was a cute idea (and rainy season is in full force where i am right now) and i wish people would accept that lifestyle items are fair game.

would i pay $10 for it? probably not. would i gladly browse it and use it on a rainy day if given one in my birchbox, probably.

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/52-bright-ideas-for-a-rainy-day


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got a clicky truck on one of my three accounts. I'm surprised one of them shipped before the tenth.

Why do they have to put kind bars in every box when they know people have allergies? I wish birchbox would be more sensitive with this issue. First the chocolate last month and now this, smh.

Can't and shouldn't people who have severe allergies or even allergies at all read the ingredients labels on food items before putting them in their bodies, though?  I mean, if peanuts are going to kill you... don't eat unknown food items.  It doesn't seem that particularly difficult to me, but maybe that's just survival of the fittest working it's way through the gene pool. 

I have a decently severe food coloring allergy, and I always read all the labels...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Can't and shouldn't people who have severe allergies or even allergies at all read the ingredients labels on food items before putting them in their bodies, though?  I mean, if peanuts are going to kill you... don't eat unknown food items.  It doesn't seem that particularly difficult to me, but maybe that's just survival of the fittest working it's way through the gene pool. 

*I have a decently severe food coloring allergy, and I always read all the labels... *
 that kind of sounds like it makes life...difficult or interesting. i always was under the impression that food coloring was in a lot of stuff.


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   that kind of sounds like it makes life...difficult or interesting. i always was under the impression that food coloring was in a lot of stuff.

Haha, it can be for sure! 

It's mainly red 40 lake that I have a sensitivity to.  I just make sure anything I'm eating, drinking, or putting on my lips doesn't contain it, and we mainly keep "all natural" (things that don't contain dyes/coloring) types of snacks in the house.  If I'm  having a decently bad allergy day/week I will avoid all the red dyes.  If it's not red, pink, or purple colored though I usually don't worry about it.  Worst case scenario, I have to take some benadryl and a xanax (because it makes me extremely irritated and itchy, and I will sometimes break out in hives).


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mayrax3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Off topic but I just wanted to share






Just got home from a birchbloggers event for miss Jessie's &amp; it was a blast. It left me wishing for curlier hair because those ladies looked amazing after the demos! We also got a goodie bag with 3 of the newest products and a $50 certificate to the miss Jessie's salon. I was really impressed.
nice! i'm very curious about that transitioner's magic stuff. so far that brand has given me my holy grail shampoo, conditioner, and styling cream


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  rolling my eyes at the fact that someone gave this a bad review in the BB shop because they don't want it as a sample, i personally thought it was a cute idea (and rainy season is in full force where i am right now) and i wish people would accept that lifestyle items are fair game.

would i pay $10 for it? probably not. would i gladly browse it and use it on a rainy day if given one in my birchbox, probably.

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/52-bright-ideas-for-a-rainy-day

It's only one little card though, if that helps explain why they weren't happy with it at all. 

However, I wouldn't negatively review something just because I didn't want it.  I would just click "did not try" and skip the review portion.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 9, 2014)

my clicky truck went to ups-mi. i thought others were getting tracking info via slowgisitcs again this month. i can't wait for it to finally update so i can see the weight


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's only one little card though, if that helps explain why they weren't happy with it at all. 

However, I wouldn't negatively review something just because I didn't want it.  I would just click "did not try" and skip the review portion.  
I haven't been stalking out box reveals yet because I've had so much stuff going on in the day, but they're only sending out *one* card? I was under the impression that those who got it were getting a little pack of 52 (or whatever the number was) cards.

eta: ah yeah it looks like this most recent box on instagram i saw only has one card (#2). but they also have five other samples so that really isn't bad.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my clicky truck went to ups-mi. i thought others were getting tracking info via slowgisitcs again this month. i can't wait for it to finally update so i can see the weight
Good catch!  My box that has shipped (second box, started in March with 100 point code) shipped and is UPS MI.  Hopefully my main sub (yearly) is not not coming via snailgistics!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 9, 2014)

> It's only one little card though, if that helps explain why they weren't happy with it at all.Â  However, I wouldn't negatively review something just because I didn't want it. Â I would just click "did not try" and skip the review portion. Â


 Yeah, I would never write a review like that, but I reserve the right to be annoyed by lifestyle items in my box. To me they just consistently feel like ads, and I find ads annoying. Maybe if they were curated better (like the Under Armour headbands) I would feel less that way.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 9, 2014)

does anyone know if everyone is getting the nail polish this month? i quite like it but i haven't stalked through box variations enough to know what my odds are.


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *anbdobbs22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Got it! Ive been dying for some BP spray and the purple Sumita is really soft and pretty. The whole "rainy day tips" was different than I thought. You get one tip instead of a stack like they show. Completely fine though, wasn't anything I was excited for to begin with.

@kawaiimeows I'm just going by what I saw her say.  I could be totally wrong though, and maybe she was supposed to get more than one card. 

ETA:  oof, you already found it while I was reading back through this thread, haha.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 9, 2014)

About the cards, I watched the video today and in it Katia said you would get one card in your box or you could buy the 52 for like $10 in the shop.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't been stalking out box reveals yet because I've had so much stuff going on in the day, but they're only sending out *one* card? I was under the impression that those who got it were getting a little pack of 52 (or whatever the number was) cards.

eta: ah yeah it looks like this most recent box on instagram i saw only has one card (#2). but they also have five other samples so that really isn't bad.

I think in the video it says all subscribers would get one in their box but it doesn't count as a sample. It's kind of like those post card things that they put in january? i think


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Good catch!  My box that has shipped (second box, started in March with 100 point code) shipped and is UPS MI.  Hopefully my main sub (yearly) is not not coming via snailgistics!

When I clicked my tracking info, it took me to UPS for their innovations shipping, and it hadn't updated.  However, when I highlighted/right clicked/google searched, it pulled up in USPS.

However, it still doesn't show weight information, which is what you're looking for, so I haven't been very helpful.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
When I clicked my tracking info, it took me to UPS for their innovations shipping, and it hadn't updated.  However, when I highlighted/right clicked/google searched, it pulled up in USPS.

However, it still doesn't show weight information, which is what you're looking for, so I haven't been very helpful.
Thanks!  I just logged into my main account and it is coming via Newgistics.  Sigh. Only 2 more days till I can peek at what I am getting!

I am going to try the UPS trick now.  Or maybe I just need to learn patience!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 9, 2014)

So all of my boxes have shipped! I have 3 boxes, although one of them goes to my mom. I haven't really peeked at any of the spoilers so far this month so I don't know if I should keep this entire month a surprise or not!!

Also, I'm trying to save up my points in hopes there's a mother's day box on the horizon...does anyone know if they do mother's day boxes every year or did they just do one once before?


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 9, 2014)

I have 3 subscriptions and none of them have a tracking number yet.  For some reason, my boxes always ship later than most.  Always.  Last month I received a box that was one of the first ones I saw posted, but it didn't ship until the 9th. 

I'm guessing the Nyakio Kenyan Coffee products must be packets since it looks like the boxes that have them have 3 products in that line.  I think when Birchbox includes more than one item from a particular brand its usually packets, unless its shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## bronzeandblush (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
*Can't and shouldn't people who have severe allergies or even allergies at all read the ingredients labels on food items before putting them in their bodies, though?*  I mean, if peanuts are going to kill you... don't eat unknown food items.  It doesn't seem that particularly difficult to me, but maybe that's just survival of the fittest working it's way through the gene pool. 

I have a decently severe food coloring allergy, and I always read all the labels... 
My brother-in-law is severely allergic to peanuts and I used to intern at a child development center where one boy had a nut allergy.  In both cases, the individual can react simply from being around any types of nuts.  We were advised to call in to the center if we ate any sort of nut on the days we were supposed to be going on.  I know it would be difficult for BB to avoid sending out products that won't irritate allergies, because there are SO many things people can be allergic to, but I think the really common allergies could be avoided.


----------



## bronzeandblush (Apr 9, 2014)

On another note, my box should be coming today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 9, 2014)

> My brother-in-law is severely allergic to peanuts and I used to intern at a child development center where one boy had a nut allergy. Â In both cases, the individual can react simply from being around any types of nuts. Â We were advised to call in to the center if we ate any sort of nut on the days we were supposed to be going on. Â I know it would be difficult for BB to avoid sending out products that won't irritate allergies, because there are SO many things people can be allergic to, but I think the really common allergies could be avoided.


 Yup this. I hear that some allergies are airborne. I used to be one of those kids that should've lived in a bubble but thank God I've outgrown most of them. Like I said earlier, if I don't like it the flavor of the kind bar I will pass it along to my health food lover fiancÃ© lol.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Can't and shouldn't people who have severe allergies or even allergies at all read the ingredients labels on food items before putting them in their bodies, though?  I mean, if peanuts are going to kill you... don't eat unknown food items.  It doesn't seem that particularly difficult to me, but maybe that's just survival of the fittest working it's way through the gene pool. 

I have a decently severe food coloring allergy, and I always read all the labels... 
I agree with you.  I have an allergy to a certain ingredient in some products so I read labels and don't use whatever product has it in it.  I know that Birchbox may on occasion send me an item that has it in it so I just give away whatever it is.  My friends are always happy to receive whatever I cant use. 

Food allergies, especially peanut allergies, can be life threatening to some people though.  It's too bad Birchbox doesn't include it in their profiles.  If I had a severe food allergy, I might opt for a box that doesn't normally include food items, like Ipsy, Glossybox and Sample Society.


----------



## MissTrix (Apr 9, 2014)

Two of my 3 accounts have clicky trucks. One was shipped UPS and the other via Newgistics. Nothing on account #3 yet.


----------



## grayc (Apr 9, 2014)

YES!  My box is out for delivery.  This will be the first time I've received my box before the spoilers go up!  So excited!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 9, 2014)

Should be getting one of my boxes today! First time ever going spoiler free!


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 9, 2014)

lots of products i'd like to try in boxes this month!


----------



## disconik (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  rolling my eyes at the fact that someone gave this a bad review in the BB shop because they don't want it as a sample, i personally thought it was a cute idea (and rainy season is in full force where i am right now) and i wish people would accept that lifestyle items are fair game.

would i pay $10 for it? probably not. would i gladly browse it and use it on a rainy day if given one in my birchbox, probably.

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/52-bright-ideas-for-a-rainy-day

My favorite part is the irony of her beauty style being "low maintenance."

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  does anyone know if everyone is getting the nail polish this month? i quite like it but i haven't stalked through box variations enough to know what my odds are.

They aren't putting color club in every box but they are in a BUNCH of them.  And there are also some nail art polishes they're sending out, too.  They're the kind that have the dotting pen on one end of the cap and a nail art brush on the other end.

My thing on the food allergies is, if I have an allergy that's likely to kill or hospitalize me, I'm likely not going to subscribe to something that sends out lifestyle products that I can't control.  I have a severe pork food sensitivity (when ingested) so I'm not a member a of the bacon of the month club.


----------



## camel11 (Apr 9, 2014)

So I feel like allergies are tricky -- Peanut allergies are the most common OF allergies, but it still impacts only .6% of the population. On the other hand, I'm sure BB had outcry from all manners of people who didn't like perfume samples. Personally, I'm allergic to a lot of skincare/makeup ingredients, and I keep that in mind when subscribing. I never sub'd to IPSY because the products they've historically sent out are not products I could use. I guess if I had a severe and deathly peanut allergy, I wouldn't expect BB to change it's business model to accomodate me, I would just not subscribe. Just MHO, but I think that's the chance you take with these subscription boxes, adn you have to weight the risk with the reward as with all things. I also nevere expected BB to change their policy on perfume even though I can't use conventional perfume. At this point, I always toy with unsubscribing because I generally only use natural/organic brands, and have accordingly dumped most of my sub money into Saffron Rouge Insider....


----------



## bronzeandblush (Apr 9, 2014)

My thing on the food allergies is, if I have an allergy that's likely to kill or hospitalize me, I'm likely not going to subscribe to something that sends out lifestyle products that I can't control.  I have a severe pork food sensitivity (when ingested) so I'm not a member a of the bacon of the month club.
And I get that, but Birchbox is a beauty subscription, not a food subscription.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 9, 2014)

Two out of my 3 boxes now have tracking numbers (When I checked an hour or so ago, they did not).   I subscribed to my 3rd account last week, and my shipping date for that box isn't until the 14th.  

Since it appears my 1st 2 accounts were given tracking numbers at the same time, I'm wondering if I'm getting duplicate boxes.  I don't really mind that if I like what is in them.  Crossing my fingers for good boxes! 

I would love some new hair products to try this month!  I received the Beauty Protector spray in my 1st 2 accounts already, but its possible I could get it again in my 3rd box.  I love Beauty Protector!


----------



## DonutsDriver (Apr 9, 2014)

Man...my box always takes twice as long as Birchbox Man. Chris' Birchbox shipped on March 24th and he got it on the 26th. Mine shipped on 5th. I know it can take up to 10 days, but using the same shipping method for both, his ALWAYS has been here in less than 3 days and less than 48 hours since moving the warehouse to TN. Me? Not so much. Oh well. Just tell me what's in it!!


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't really have a huge issue with lifestyle stuff as long as I can review it for points.  I look at the sub boxes as a way to get points for free (or mostly free) full-size stuff, not as a way to try new products.  And neither my husband nor I have food allergies, so the Kind bar thing isn't an issue for us.

But -- I have a friend who has a lot of food allergies.  I was there once when she ate something she was allergic to (there was sesame oil in a dish where it wasn't obvious or expected), and it took literally about a minute for her tongue to start swelling and her breathing to get labored.  Luckily, she carries an Epi-pen and was OK, but it was scary

The problem with nut allergies is that it's not always just a matter of not eating them.  Touching them -- or the package they were in or being touched by someone who has been in contact with them and hasn't washed their hands -- can cause a reaction.  While I know BB is clear that they can't avoid allergens and that sometimes, random stuff in boxes is an issue, I am kind of SMH that they would put a product like this in every single box.  I hope that the worst thing that happens is that they get thrown away.

ETA: Both my boxes have clicky trucks -- hope I don't get duplicate boxes again this month!


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 9, 2014)

so I have narrowed done my 1 box to a couple of options, since I got the Cynthia Rowley liner email. Really hoping to get box 38, because it has the coffee scrub I'm hoping to try, and 8 items! I would love 80 pts


----------



## meaganola (Apr 9, 2014)

> And I get that, but Birchbox is a beauty subscription, not a food subscription.


 Here is the problem with that argument: No, they're not. They may be *thought of* as strictly beauty, but that's really customer perception, not their deliberate positioning. In their own words:


> Every month, you'll receive a box filled with 4-5 beauty, grooming, and *lifestyle* samples from both up-and-coming and well known brands. Each delivery will include a mix of categories.


 Emphasis added. Food is considered lifestyle here.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bronzeandblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And I get that, but Birchbox is a beauty subscription, not a food subscription.
Birchbox is a discovery service, which includes: beauty, grooming &amp; lifestyle products.


----------



## Rachel85 (Apr 9, 2014)

Got my box today!!!




I love everything in it. I've gotten Bp spray before on my other account. But I am happy to have it again. I wasn't very excited about the kind bar but it was so good I'm going to run out to buy more today. Love the nail polish, eyeliner, and cc cream too. I am so happy with my box.


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 9, 2014)

I've got a clicky truck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 9, 2014)

I think if BB were to do an allergy category, it would open themselves up to a lot of potential/harmful trouble.. What if they sent a product out that they believed was ok for a nut allergy but there was the 'possible cross contamination from machinery' warning they didn't know about and then someone had a horrible reaction. That's a huge responsibility for a company that is a sampling service.. Know what I mean? My youngest can't have dairy and I read all labels for her.. Many times she can't eat things and that's just how it is. I think the only real solution is if they made an option that would be for you to receive zero food items, ever. Then there is no risk. I have one box that should be here soon and two with clicky trucks but no updated info. I hope I get a liner, I didn't get any liner emails.


----------



## misslaurelann (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my box today!!!




I love everything in it. I've gotten Bp spray before on my other account. But I am happy to have it again. I wasn't very excited about the kind bar but it was so good I'm going to run out to buy more today. Love the nail polish, eyeliner, and cc cream too. I am so happy with my box.
My box is out for delivery and I hope this is my box! I would love every. single. solitary. item in this box which NEVER happens that I would love everything


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my box today!!!




I love everything in it. I've gotten Bp spray before on my other account. But I am happy to have it again. I wasn't very excited about the kind bar but it was so good I'm going to run out to buy more today. Love the nail polish, eyeliner, and cc cream too. I am so happy with my box.
I'm guessing this is the box I'll be getting today too! Not bad at all


----------



## wadedl (Apr 9, 2014)

I wonder if the allergy problem with BB is that they don't want the responsibility. If they start accommodating for allergies they would probably end up being legally responsible if something accidentally got sent to someone allergic to an item.


----------



## disconik (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bronzeandblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And I get that, but Birchbox is a beauty subscription, not a food subscription.

They're beauty, grooming, and lifestyle and there is even a section in your beauty profile that allows you to choose if you'd like to see more snacks.

"We are redefining the retail process by offering consumers a unique and personalized way to discover, learn about, and shop the best beauty, grooming, and lifestyle products on the market."

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't really have a huge issue with lifestyle stuff as long as I can review it for points.  I look at the sub boxes as a way to get points for free (or mostly free) full-size stuff, not as a way to try new products.  And neither my husband nor I have food allergies, so the Kind bar thing isn't an issue for us.

But -- I have a friend who has a lot of food allergies.  I was there once when she ate something she was allergic to (there was sesame oil in a dish where it wasn't obvious or expected), and it took literally about a minute for her tongue to start swelling and her breathing to get labored.  Luckily, she carries an Epi-pen and was OK, but it was scary

The problem with nut allergies is that it's not always just a matter of not eating them.  Touching them -- or the package they were in or being touched by someone who has been in contact with them and hasn't washed their hands -- can cause a reaction.  While I know BB is clear that they can't avoid allergens and that sometimes, random stuff in boxes is an issue, I am kind of SMH that they would put a product like this in every single box.  I hope that the worst thing that happens is that they get thrown away.

ETA: Both my boxes have clicky trucks -- hope I don't get duplicate boxes again this month!

Birchbox isn't a totally blind undergoing.  Boxes are revealed on the 10th (usually) and if you're lucky enough to get your box a couple of days early,  you can wait until the boxes are revealed to be sure you aren't going to get something that could cause an issue. They even said in the sneak peek video they'd be including the kind bars in boxes.  They can't monitor the allergies of every subscriber nor should they cater to less than 1% of the population.  At a certain point, your wellness is your responsibility, not a subscription box company's responsibility.

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Here is the problem with that argument: No, they're not. They may be *thought of* as strictly beauty, but that's really customer perception, not their deliberate positioning. In their own words:
Emphasis added. Food is considered lifestyle here.

Truth.


----------



## bronzeandblush (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Here is the problem with that argument: No, they're not. They may be *thought of* as strictly beauty, but that's really customer perception, not their deliberate positioning. In their own words:
Emphasis added. Food is considered lifestyle here.
Eh, I still maintain my belief that a move could be made to make the boxes safer for those with severe allergies.  Just my opinion though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *misslaurelann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box is out for delivery and I hope this is my box! I would love every. single. solitary. item in this box which NEVER happens that I would love everything
My box is out today too and I am with you, that box looks awesome!  I'll post a picture once I get mine.  You should post a picture too, so we can see if we got the same things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 9, 2014)

One box is out for delivery and the other two have shipped!  Yea!!!


----------



## LindaD (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my box today!!!




I love everything in it. I've gotten Bp spray before on my other account. But I am happy to have it again.* I wasn't very excited about the kind bar but it was so good I'm going to run out to buy more today*. Love the nail polish, eyeliner, and cc cream too. I am so happy with my box.

I love Birchbox for this. Sometimes I get a box with things I'm lukewarm about when my box page loads, but then I wind up with something new to love.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 9, 2014)

> I think if BB were to do an allergy category, it would open themselves up to a lot of potential/harmful trouble.. What if they sent a product out that they believed was ok for a nut allergy but there was the 'possible cross contamination from machinery' warning they didn't know about and then someone had a horrible reaction. That's a huge responsibility for a company that is a sampling service.. Know what I mean? My youngest can't have dairy and I read all labels for her.. Many times she can't eat things and that's just how it is. I think the only real solution is if they made an option that would be for you to receive zero food items, ever. Then there is no risk. I have one box that should be here soon and two with clicky trucks but no updated info. I hope I get a liner, I didn't get any liner emails.


 Unless someone packing non-food boxes had a peanut butter sandwich and then touched the box contents or breathed on them. I think it's probably just easier to not have any of this because even putting an allergen-free category would open them up to lawsuits, and then they look at the cost and challenges of guaranteeing allergen-free boxes versus not pursuing that market, and that's when they throw up their hands and say, "Screw it. Peanut butter and perfume for all."


----------



## meaganola (Apr 9, 2014)

> I wonder if the allergy problem with BB is that they don't want the responsibility. If they start accommodating for allergies they would probably end up being legally responsible if something accidentally got sent to someone allergic to an item.


 You said what I meant much more concisely!


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 9, 2014)

> I wonder if the allergy problem with BB is that they don't want the responsibility. If they start accommodating for allergies they would probably end up being legally responsible if something accidentally got sent to someone allergic to an item.


 Yes! That's what I was trying to say.


> Unless someone packing non-food boxes had a peanut butter sandwich and then touched the box contents or breathed on them. I think it's probably just easier to not have any of this because even putting an allergen-free category would open them up to lawsuits, and then they look at the cost and challenges of guaranteeing allergen-free boxes versus not pursuing that market, and that's when they throw up their hands and say, "Screw it. Peanut butter and perfume for all."


 very true.. And that could happen from any online order from any retailer or even grocery shopping at the store or using a pen at the bank... It's a huge undertaking to guarantee something to be allergen free. I feel so badly for those that are so sensitive.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatieKat (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi everybody! I've been lurking for a long time now, but finally decided to jump in on the fun. Finally got my tracking info for today and can't wait to see what's in my box this month!


----------



## Lorenk (Apr 9, 2014)

So can anyone explain why some boxes have 5 items and others have 8? are the boxes with more items all going to be foils? but that still doesn't make it fair as far as the points go


----------



## trustlust (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So can anyone explain why some boxes have 5 items and others have 8? are the boxes with more items all going to be foils? but that still doesn't make it fair as far as the points go
When I was looking yesterday, there were still some 4 item boxes. It's just hit or miss. It's something you should expect and prepare for. Some are going to get more items than others. But no worries, next time, it could be you getting the large box.


----------



## trustlust (Apr 9, 2014)

Did we ever figure out why some were being shipped USPS and some being shipped UPS? 2 of my boxes are USPS, but my main one is UPS. Hmm...


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KatieKat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi everybody! I've been lurking for a long time now, but finally decided to jump in on the fun. Finally got my tracking info for today and can't wait to see what's in my box this month!
Welcome!  Hope you get a great box!


----------



## bronzeandblush (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did we ever figure out why some were being shipped USPS and some being shipped UPS? 2 of my boxes are USPS, but my main one is UPS. Hmm...
I wonder if it has to do with weight?


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 9, 2014)

2 accounts still no clicky trucks   one account is getting the silver eyeliner they sent an email about at the end of last month


----------



## itsMac (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm one of the allergy-bubble-babies....tree nuts are my trigger (youuuu sneaky hazelnut), but I avoid peanuts just to be safe. I know it's not feasible for BB to completely eliminate nuts from their lifestyle products- it would eliminate quite a few protein bars, trail mixes, etc, and then my pesky allergy takes away nuts from everyone else! (I've heard about missing out on PB all my life...ditto nutella...you nut-tolerant people looooove nutella!)

...in an ideal BB world, I could click a button on  my profile that says "No nuts for me! Opt me out of this month's Find!", but they have thousands of subscribers, so it's not logical. Imagine if they had an allergy box for skin care...I would feel super bad for their assembly team!

My best friend and bottomless-pit-of-a-little-brother happily take my stuff with nuts and I play with the beauty stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Apr 9, 2014)

> When I was looking yesterday, there were still some 4 item boxes. It's just hit or miss. It's something you should expect and prepare for. Some are going to get more items than others. *But no worries, next time, it could be you getting the large box.*


 In my experience, things do balance out in the long run. Someone might get an eight-item box this month while you get five, but then they will get five-item boxes for three months in a row after that while you get six-item boxes. Or the eight-item boxes will have foils of a skincare system no one is excited about for any reason other than the points, and the five-item boxes will have awesome coveted items.


----------



## trustlust (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bronzeandblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder if it has to do with weight?
Well, I just looked, and the UPS site wasn't picking up my tracking info. I plugged the numbers into USPS tracking and voila! There's my shipping info. But when I click my email it says 'UPS' and when I click the tracking link, it takes me to the UPS site.


----------



## Brianna448 (Apr 9, 2014)

I agree that it would be a huge liability for BB to claim that products were free from major allergens.  Especially with all the natural plant-based products, it would be impossible to know for sure that there was no trace of say, peanut in any of the processing facilities or cross-contamination for all the products they send out.  

Sidenote:  Am I late to the game on this one, or is there a bunch of new Cynthia Rowley stuff in the shop?  I'm pretty excited about that!  

I got an eyeliner email, and I'm impatiently waiting for the boxes to update!


----------



## notapoet (Apr 9, 2014)

This was my second month getting two boxes. I got box 10 for both of my boxes. I'm kind of okay with that because it has products I really wanted to try(Supergoop! CC cream and Beauty Protector detangler. I'm meh about the eyeliner and food, but definitely do not want the nail polish. It is a great box, I just think getting two was too much of a good thing. If I e-mailed Birchbox, how do they usually respond to questions duplicate boxes?


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 9, 2014)

Ugh. I feel like we're having the allergy conversation every month. As long as it is sealed, I don't see a problem. People with allergies go into grocery stores just fine. I think a reasonable accommodation like having stuff in a sealed package is plenty. If you are allergic, don't open it, throw it away. I don't like any kind of nuts, so anything I get from any sub box with nuts gets thrown away. Simple.


----------



## bwgraham (Apr 9, 2014)

Received one of my boxes today. The shampoo and masque seem to be one item? It says on the card that it was added as a bonus under the shampoo so will have to wait to see if we gets points tomorrow


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So can anyone explain why some boxes have 5 items and others have 8? are the boxes with more items all going to be foils? but that still doesn't make it fair as far as the points go

I got a box that had 7 items in it one month, but three were considered a "kit" (it was the Davine's products).  Seems to be the same this month ...

Quote: Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Received one of my boxes today. The shampoo and masque seem to be one item? It says on the card that it was added as a bonus under the shampoo so will have to wait to see if we gets points tomorrow

Those of us who got the Davines kit could only review the kit as a whole.  So while there were 7 things in my box that month, I could only do 4 review.


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 9, 2014)

> This was my second month getting two boxes. I got box 10 for both of my boxes. I'm kind of okay with that because it has products I really wanted to try(Supergoop! CC cream and Beauty Protector detangler. I'm meh about the eyeliner and food, but definitely do not want the nail polish. It is a great box, I just think getting two was too much of a good thing. If I e-mailed Birchbox, how do they usually respond to questions duplicate boxes?


 They don't guarantee that you won't get duplicate boxes. It's the risk you take for having more than one sub.Perhaps you can do a full box trade with someone.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm one of the allergy-bubble-babies....tree nuts are my trigger (youuuu sneaky hazelnut), but I avoid peanuts just to be safe. I know it's not feasible for BB to completely eliminate nuts from their lifestyle products- it would eliminate quite a few protein bars, trail mixes, etc, and then my pesky allergy takes away nuts from everyone else! (I've heard about missing out on PB all my life...ditto nutella...you nut-tolerant people looooove nutella!)

...in an ideal BB world, I could click a button on  my profile that says "No nuts for me! Opt me out of this month's Find!", but they have thousands of subscribers, so it's not logical. Imagine if they had an allergy box for skin care...I would feel super bad for their assembly team!

My best friend and bottomless-pit-of-a-little-brother happily take my stuff with nuts and I play with the beauty stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I'm slightly allergic to pecans, which is weird because, prior to allergy testing I never knew it.  I still can eat/handle them etc. but when I had allergy testing last year they popped on my arm.  I'm also allergic to my cat, but I still keep him around too.  

Point is, I agree, it seems it would be impossible to eliminate all the potential allergy causing products in a service like Birchbox.


----------



## disconik (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Received one of my boxes today. The shampoo and masque seem to be one item? It says on the card that it was added as a bonus under the shampoo so will have to wait to see if we gets points tomorrow






What color eyeliner did you end up with?


----------



## disconik (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *notapoet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This was my second month getting two boxes. I got box 10 for both of my boxes. I'm kind of okay with that because it has products I really wanted to try(Supergoop! CC cream and Beauty Protector detangler. I'm meh about the eyeliner and food, but definitely do not want the nail polish. It is a great box, I just think getting two was too much of a good thing. If I e-mailed Birchbox, how do they usually respond to questions duplicate boxes?


Technically, any one person is only supposed to have on subscription, so they aren't going to try and keep up with the dupes on multiple accounts for one person.  Like someone else said, it's the chance you take when you have multiple accounts.  There's also the chance of getting dupes on awesome products.  That's how I ended up with two BP oils, two BP sprays, and two harvey prince hello samples.  

I made the decision to cut down to just one box a month because I feel like having multiple accounts skews the possibility of really good stuff in boxes for everyone.  Like, yeah, you want 3 chances to get the good stuff, but you've also got 3 chances to get crap.  They have to figure out how to fill all those extra boxes with something and I think it's where the less desirable items end up becoming a necessity.  That's just MHO, obviously.


----------



## notapoet (Apr 9, 2014)

false



> They don't guarantee that you won't get duplicate boxes. It's the risk you take for having more than one sub.Perhaps you can do a full box trade with someone.


 Thanks! I mean, if I was going to get duplicate boxes, I'm cool with it being this one. I'm just worried about it happening a bunch, if this happened my second month. Oh well!


----------



## notapoet (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks [@]disconik[/@]! That makes complete sense


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *notapoet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This was my second month getting two boxes. I got box 10 for both of my boxes. I'm kind of okay with that because it has products I really wanted to try(Supergoop! CC cream and Beauty Protector detangler. I'm meh about the eyeliner and food, but definitely do not want the nail polish. It is a great box, I just think getting two was too much of a good thing. If I e-mailed Birchbox, how do they usually respond to questions duplicate boxes?

As others have said, that's the risk we run with multiple boxes.  I got one last month for the first time in 6 months with 2 subs.

You probably could swap the eyeliners for something else pretty easily, once the April BB swap thread gets going.  The polish might be a little trickier, especially if it's in a color that was in a lot of boxes this month, but you could try that, too.


----------



## bwgraham (Apr 9, 2014)

> What color eyeliner did you end up with?


 I received jamun the deep purple but it seems really dark in color at first i didnt even think it was purple, but after really looking it is definitely a plum color


----------



## bwgraham (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I got a box that had 7 items in it one month, but three were considered a "kit" (it was the Davine's products).  Seems to be the same this month ...

Those of us who got the Davines kit could only review the kit as a whole.  So while there were 7 things in my box that month, I could only do 4 review.
yeah i got the davines kit also and only review for one item, but i also received the liz earle starter kit and that originally was one item and they changed it to two, so we wont know until the boxes load up if the number4 masque and shampoo it will just be one item review ( i am assuming it will be).


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 9, 2014)

> This was my second month getting two boxes. I got box 10 for both of my boxes. I'm kind of okay with that because it has products I really wanted to try(Supergoop! CC cream and Beauty Protector detangler. I'm meh about the eyeliner and food, but definitely do not want the nail polish. It is a great box, I just think getting two was too much of a good thing. If I e-mailed Birchbox, how do they usually respond to questions duplicate boxes?


 Make sure your profiles are set up differently! Mine have different ages/concerns/etc. even with that, I have still received two duplicate boxes, but usually I get a pretty big variety.


----------



## Ashitude (Apr 9, 2014)

I got one box today. I absolutely love it.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 9, 2014)

This is my first box &amp; I have to say:  That clicky truck is the cutest thing ever!  

I was so excited to see it on my account today (it's the little things in life that make me happy.)


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 9, 2014)

yay i actually have clicky trucks on all accounts before the 10th and they are coming via ups-mi. crossing my fingers that there are no dupe boxes. however when i plug in the tracking number on the usps tracking site it hasn't updated since the 4th. i wonder if i should be concerned or not since that was five days ago.


----------



## mc0609 (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm am new to Birch Box, I just signed up and this month will be my first box.... I have read through this thread and was wondering what this "clicky truck" some people are talking about? Thanks!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mc0609* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm am new to Birch Box, I just signed up and this month will be my first box.... I have read through this thread and was wondering what this "clicky truck" some people are talking about? Thanks!
Read page one of this thread.  @magicalmom wrote a lot of helpful hints and tips that really helped me.  

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141680/birchbox-april-2014-spoilers


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Make sure your profiles are set up differently! Mine have different ages/concerns/etc. even with that, I have still received two duplicate boxes, but usually I get a pretty big variety.
This is my 1st month with 3 accounts, but I had 2 accounts for about 2.5 years.  My profiles on both accounts were identical and I never received a duplicate box until after about 2 years.  Then I received duplicates every other month or so for 6 months!  For my 3rd account that I just opened this month, I've shaved several years off my age  - I put my age as being 20 years old. (I'm actually 53!)  It will be interesting to see if and how my boxes reflect the age difference.

I'm wondering if the reason I started getting 2 of the same boxes after I had been subbed for 2 years is because Birchbox won't send a sample that was already included in a box, so if they repeat a lot of items from month to month,  the longer your a member there are fewer boxes that can be sent to you.  I doubt they know who has multiple accounts and which box goes to who, its just the chances of repeat boxes becomes greater the longer your a member.

After getting duplicate boxes every other month for 6 months, I ended up canceling for 6 months (not because of the dups, I was just all sampled out for a while).  I rejoined with one account for the February box, got 2 for March, and now opened my 3rd account using a different profile.  I loved my February box, and last month I received two completely different boxes and loved them both.  I cant wait to see what's included with my April boxes!


----------



## QueenJane (Apr 9, 2014)

so UPS hasn't updated but USPS has? 

And mine apparently are getting to IL by way of....TN to NJ???


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my 1st month with 3 accounts, but I had 2 accounts for about 2.5 years.  My profiles on both accounts were identical and I never received a duplicate box until after about 2 years.  Then I received duplicates every other month or so for 6 months!  For my 3rd account that I just opened this month, I've shaved several years off my age  - I put my age as being 20 years old. (I'm actually 53!)  It will be interesting to see if and how my boxes reflect the age difference.
My mom and I have totally different profiles and we always get the same thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> no idea why  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think only 2x she got a small variation but mostly it's the same.

I'm 23 and she's 47 :/


----------



## klg534 (Apr 9, 2014)

I love the mint/teal/lightgreen nail polish color everyone is getting. I am crossing my fingers I get one... Or else I will trade trade trade away for it!


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  so UPS hasn't updated but USPS has?

And mine apparently are getting to IL by way of....TN to NJ???
 Our boxes are traveling friends, apparently. Mine too! And I can see it on USPS, but not UPS. Thanks for the heads up!

And my mom's box has apparently been delivered today... All makeup items she doesn't want she gives to me, so I'm just as excited for her box!


----------



## itsMac (Apr 9, 2014)

(sigh) I wish today were the 10th...(bc the app never works on my iPad)

This is my 5th month with BB and 2nd month with 2 subs...hoping for some nail polish! I've never received one before! The green and white are soooo pretty!


----------



## bronzeandblush (Apr 9, 2014)

Really happy with my box!


----------



## itsMac (Apr 9, 2014)

@bronzeandblush sooo jealous of the sumita, BP and Polish!! Fingers crossed I get those, too!!


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 9, 2014)

I double checked my tracking and have two boxes out for delivery! YAY! I don't think they are the same one because went slowgistic and one went UPS


----------



## trustlust (Apr 9, 2014)

A question for the ladies that have received their boxes...

Do the KIND bars contain almonds?


----------



## bronzeandblush (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A question for the ladies that have received their boxes...

Do the KIND bars contain almonds?
I got the Maple Pumpkin Seeds with Sea Salt and it didn't contain almonds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Ingredients - *whole grains (gluten free oats, brown rice, millet, gluten free oat flour, buckwheat, amaranth, quinoa), tapioca syrup, pumpkin seeds, non GMO canola oil, coconut, sunflower seeds, honey, evaporated cane juice, maple syrup, brown rice syrup, gum acacia, sea salt, natural maple flavor, natural vitamin E

*Allergen Information - *Contains coconut


----------



## Ashitude (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bronzeandblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the Maple Pumpkin Seeds with Sea Salt and it didn't contain almonds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Ingredients - *whole grains (gluten free oats, brown rice, millet, gluten free oat flour, buckwheat, amaranth, quinoa), tapioca syrup, pumpkin seeds, non GMO canola oil, coconut, sunflower seeds, honey, evaporated cane juice, maple syrup, brown rice syrup, gum acacia, sea salt, natural maple flavor, natural vitamin E

*Allergen Information - *Contains coconut
I received the same.


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 9, 2014)

> false Thanks! I mean, if I was going to get duplicate boxes, I'm cool with it being this one. I'm just worried about it happening a bunch, if this happened my second month. Oh well!


what color was your polish?


----------



## mrst909 (Apr 9, 2014)

Those of you who have received boxes...did any of you refer yourself to a new sub and use the bb100 code? Just wondering if there is a "standard" box for those new accounts that used the promo. I have 3 boxes coming...my main account and 2 new accounts that I set up via referral from my main account. I'm loving all the boxes I've seen so far!


----------



## AngieSue (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @bronzeandblush sooo jealous of the sumita, BP and Polish!! Fingers crossed I get those, too!!
I want the Sumita and CC polish too! My box was supposedly picked up in TN on the 4th but there's been no action since and I just got the tracking code today. Just show me the box!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 9, 2014)

> Those of you who have received boxes...did any of you refer yourself to a new sub and use the bb100 code? Just wondering if there is a "standard" box for those new accounts that used the promo. I have 3 boxes coming...my main account and 2 new accounts that I set up via referral from my main account. I'm loving all the boxes I've seen so far!


 Yep, I referred myself on the box I got today! It wasn't a new account though..just reactivated it. It got the BP spray, Sumita, Kind bar, blue CC polish, &amp; supergoop.


----------



## bronzeandblush (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yep, I referred myself on the box I got today! It wasn't a new account though..just reactivated it.

It got the BP spray, Sumita, Kind bar, blue CC polish, &amp; supergoop.
I got the same box, and I didn't use the code.  So it doesn't seem like that code has an affect on it?


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 9, 2014)

It got the BP spray, Sumita, Kind bar, blue CC polish, &amp; supergoop.

&amp;

anastasia clear brow gel, paula's choice exfoliant, Kind bar, green CC polish, &amp; supergoop.

so duplicate in polish but different colors, and super goop, but I use the super goop c/c so it is just extras. I'm happy. Still waiting on my 3rd box which is getting cynthia rowley. Over all a decent month for me. Two eyeliners and 2 nail polishes is a win.


----------



## knightsgirl (Apr 9, 2014)

> I got one box today. I absolutely love it.


 Oh I would LOVE that box! The Paula's Choice is an awesome size, I thought they would be foils, which I don't mind, but that's great!


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 9, 2014)

> I'm one of the allergy-bubble-babies....tree nuts are my trigger (youuuu sneaky hazelnut), but I avoid peanuts just to be safe. I know it's not feasible for BB to completely eliminate nuts from their lifestyle products- it would eliminate quite a few protein bars, trail mixes, etc, and then my pesky allergy takes away nuts from everyone else! (I've heard about missing out on PB all my life...ditto nutella...you nut-tolerant people looooove nutella!) ...in an ideal BB world, I could click a button onÂ  my profile that says "No nuts for me! Opt me out of this month's Find!", but they have thousands of subscribers, so it's not logical. Imagine if they had an allergy box for skin care...I would feel super bad for their assembly team! My best friend and bottomless-pit-of-a-little-brother happily take my stuff with nuts and I play with the beauty stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You, my friend, are awesome!!  /emoticons/[email protected].png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulippop (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bronzeandblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Really happy with my box!
awesome box!  I got this exact box except my beauty protector leaked everywhere XD


----------



## bronzeandblush (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  awesome box!  I got this exact box except my beauty protector leaked everywhere XD
Uh oh!  Did you contact Birchbox?  Also, if you get the beauty protector and it won't squirt for you, keep trying.  I literally had to pump the sprayer for like a minute, but it worker eventually.


----------



## LizGeary (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't think there is a single box that I would just outright hate.. Or a sample that I'd be pissed getting a dupe of. That's pretty cool! The lotion last month was just TOO MUCH! Glad to see more makeup, nails, and shampoo.. That's the stuff I want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulippop (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bronzeandblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Uh oh!  Did you contact Birchbox?  Also, if you get the beauty protector and it won't squirt for you, keep trying.  I literally had to pump the sprayer for like a minute, but it worker eventually.
I actually did about 1 hour ago and already got a reply.  They're sending me a new box but it may have different items and that I could keep this box.  I think the beauty protector is pretty empty now but my box smells awesome!  I'm surprised they're sending me a whole new box when everything is usable except for the beauty protector (which I really wanted to try)


----------



## AngieSue (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bronzeandblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Uh oh!  Did you contact Birchbox?  Also, if you get the beauty protector and it won't squirt for you, keep trying.  I literally had to pump the sprayer for like a minute, but it worker eventually.
It's probably just me, but I always think the spray is going everywhere but my hair. For the detangler, I spray some in my hand and rub where it's needed. Works like a charm


----------



## bronzeandblush (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually did about 1 hour ago and already got a reply.  They're sending me a new box but it may have different items and that I could keep this box.  I think the beauty protector is pretty empty now but my box smells awesome!  I'm surprised they're sending me a whole new box when everything is usable except for the beauty protector (which I really wanted to try)
That's great though!  With all those products to review, you'll have at least the points to get it half off lol.


----------



## izzybizzy (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## itsMac (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You, my friend, are awesome!!





Virtual High Five



(plus a churning butter emoticon)


----------



## trustlust (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bronzeandblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the Maple Pumpkin Seeds with Sea Salt and it didn't contain almonds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Ingredients - *whole grains (gluten free oats, brown rice, millet, gluten free oat flour, buckwheat, amaranth, quinoa), tapioca syrup, pumpkin seeds, non GMO canola oil, coconut, sunflower seeds, honey, evaporated cane juice, maple syrup, brown rice syrup, gum acacia, sea salt, natural maple flavor, natural vitamin E

*Allergen Information - *Contains coconut
Thank you! I'm allergic to almonds. The chocolate last month had almonds, so I was gonna be sad if I had to miss out on two treats.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatieKat (Apr 9, 2014)

For those of you that already have the Kind bars, I'm curious: are they chewy or crunchy?


----------



## KNT101184 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my box today!!!




I love everything in it. I've gotten Bp spray before on my other account. But I am happy to have it again. I wasn't very excited about the kind bar but it was so good I'm going to run out to buy more today. Love the nail polish, eyeliner, and cc cream too. I am so happy with my box.
I received two of these boxes today.  And I'm not too upset that I got duplicates!  Though I might try trading some of it..


----------



## LizGeary (Apr 9, 2014)

> I don't think there is a single box that I would just outright hate.. Or a sample that I'd be pissed getting a dupe of. That's pretty cool! The lotion last month was just TOO MUCH! Glad to see more makeup, nails, and shampoo.. That's the stuff I want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 First off let me say .. Yea I'm quoting myself. I wanted to take back my previous statement.. I don't think I can handle ONE MORE bp spray.. I have 4 bottles between sample packs and boxes. I mean I love this stuff but I need a break. I'm starting to look like a hoarder!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 9, 2014)

> For those of you that already have the Kind bars, I'm curious: are they chewy or crunchy?


 They are a combination of both! I absolutely love them and will be buying a couple more boxes from Birchbox, because its cheaper than buying them at Target(where I normally get them).


----------



## KNT101184 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I received jamun the deep purple but it seems really dark in color at first i didnt even think it was purple, but after really looking it is definitely a plum color




Ha!  That's the color I got - I thought it was black!  Good to know before I tried it and got a surprise!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 9, 2014)

> They are a combination of both! I absolutely love them and will be buying a couple more boxes from Birchbox, because its cheaper than buying them at Target(where I normally get them).


 Oooh. I have barely bothered to keep up with the box this month besides glancing through the thread posts. I'm so happy that Kind will be in the shop then! Discount code plus points... Yeah id totally rather buy snacks and tea (which will be consumed) than make up (which may go unused for a long time)


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 9, 2014)

> Oooh. I have barely bothered to keep up with the box this month besides glancing through the thread posts. I'm so happy that Kind will be in the shop then! Discount code plus points... Yeah id totally rather buy snacks and tea (which will be consumed) than make up (which may go unused for a long time)


 I agree, I don't think I've ever purchased makeup through the BB shop. It's been mostly tea and hair care. I'm trying to rack up some points to do a big splurge!


----------



## cherienova (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  awesome box!  I got this exact box except my beauty protector leaked everywhere XD
I also just received this box...must have been a popular one this month. Good variety in products...nothing to complain about. The polish color is super pretty and a soft, sky blue. Pretty happy! 

Never received my box this early...I can't even review the items yet...doh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They are a combination of both! I absolutely love them and will be buying a couple more boxes from Birchbox, because its cheaper than buying them at Target(where I normally get them).
I think they are on sale at Target this week. I noticed they were out of stock in the BB shop.


----------



## trustlust (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think they are on sale at Target this week. I noticed they were out of stock in the BB shop.
Everything is out of stock in the BB shop. lol. I've been trying to place an order for a week now, with no luck.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Everything is out of stock in the BB shop. lol. I've been trying to place an order for a week now, with no luck.
I forgot about the warehouse moving. They are supposed to ship my shampoo I ordered 2 weeks ago on the 11th.


----------



## inlustro (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
How many times has this actually happened, though? And the Twistband/Color Club repeats are usually different colors from different collections, aren't they? I don't think I've seen anyone get two colors of nail polish from the same collection.
Someone's probably answered this already, but just chiming in. I've actually had repeats of color club from the same collection, but different colors. Specifically, the wanderlust collection. I received the white one month, then the green the next, on the same account. And same with Eyeko, I got the black liner early on in my subscription, and about a year later bot the purple liner.


----------



## katielp (Apr 9, 2014)

LOVE my box!! Can't believe I got two makeup items!


----------



## wadedl (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






LOVE my box!! Can't believe I got two makeup items!
That box is amazing! I love the Sumita liner and I traded for and bought that shampoo after trying it. I have been dying to try the blush, blue nail polish my fave and a yummy treat! Now just hoping my box is as good as yours!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bronzeandblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  awesome box!  I got this exact box except my beauty protector leaked everywhere XD
Uh oh!  Did you contact Birchbox?  Also, if you get the beauty protector and it won't squirt for you, keep trying.  I literally had to pump the sprayer for like a minute, but it worker eventually.

I had a friend who's wasn't spraying either and emailed CS about it. In response they sent her this gif - http://d3dtge3k8ykfdj.cloudfront.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/beautyprotector_550x550_64.gif - How funny is that? So I guess opening it a little helps.


----------



## Ashitude (Apr 9, 2014)

I was so excited to try the brow gel. I can't get any more than a little tiny speck at the end of the brush.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *KatieKat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those of you that already have the Kind bars, I'm curious: are they chewy or crunchy?
Chewy with crunchy nuts.

I did not like the taste the first couple of chews but then I loved it. I will definitely be buying more.


----------



## inlustro (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *notapoet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

false
Thanks! I mean, if I was going to get duplicate boxes, I'm cool with it being this one. I'm just worried about it happening a bunch, if this happened my second month. Oh well!
It won't completely eliminate your chances of getting the same box on multiple accounts, but it certainly helps -- change the profiles so they are dramatically different. For my main sub, I tried to answer everything as accurately as possible, classic/low maintenance, looking for lots of samples, redness and skincare concerns, only air dry my hair, real income level, etc. For the other sub, I said I was adventurous, pro at makeup, blow dry my hair, and am a jet-setting millionaire.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Edit: just finished the rest of the thread and see that some folks who have tried this still get dupes. It's a mystery! lol  I do agree with one person's theory that the age of the account has _something_ to do with it, because of the "won't send you dupes on one account" rule. Theoretically, if you start two accounts at roughly the same time, the longer it goes on, the more likely you'll be restricted to the same small selection of possible boxes. Whereas, if your 2nd box is started about a year after the first, that newer box will have almost all the possibilities whereas the first will be much more restricted, and you have less of a chance of getting the exact same box. That's my theory anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *bronzeandblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Uh oh!  Did you contact Birchbox?  Also, if you get the beauty protector and it won't squirt for you, keep trying.  I literally had to pump the sprayer for like a minute, but it worker eventually.
I actually did about 1 hour ago and already got a reply.  They're sending me a new box but it may have different items and that I could keep this box.  I think the beauty protector is pretty empty now but my box smells awesome!  I'm surprised they're sending me a whole new box when everything is usable except for the beauty protector (which I really wanted to try)


Make sure you review the products that were in that box before they send the new one.  You'll get points for both!


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 9, 2014)

> I got one box today. I absolutely love it.


 This is the box I got on my second acct love it too can't wait to try the brow gel.


----------



## bronzeandblush (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had a friend who's wasn't spraying either and emailed CS about it. In response they sent her this gif - http://d3dtge3k8ykfdj.cloudfront.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/beautyprotector_550x550_64.gif - How funny is that? So I guess opening it a little helps.
That's so neat!  I did try that about half way through, so maybe that's what worked and not the ridiculous time I spent pumping it?  

I tend to wash my hair ever 2 days or so and I just washed my hair today, but I think I'll be washing my hair tomorrow just to try the BP.


----------



## eliu8108 (Apr 9, 2014)

Got my box today! That was super quick considering my tracking number didn't even update yet. I got:

Anastasia brow gel

Beauty Protector spray

Color Club in Breakfast at...

Supergoop CC Cream in Light/Medium

KIND Bar


----------



## RedBadger (Apr 9, 2014)

Aggh! I have a tracking number, but it hasn't moved since yesterday. It's sitting in Mount Juliet, TN, waiting to go out.




 

Anyone know if Mt Juliet is a new distribution center? I haven't seen it as a starting place before.


----------



## disconik (Apr 9, 2014)

I swear, they make me wait until the freaking 10th EVERY month.  Just once I'd like a box surprise, BB!  Especially when you're sending How Bout Them Apples out to people!

ETA: I so severely miss the app trick working for me.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngieSue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want the Sumita and CC polish too! My box was supposedly picked up in TN on the 4th but there's been no action since and I just got the tracking code today. Just show me the box!
The tracking on 2 of my boxes is the same as yours - picked up by the shipping partner in TN on the 4th, and then nothing.  Guess I'll have to be patient, although I'm not very good at it!

I think when my tracking says a date it was picked up and nothing for a few days, the next entry usually says its in my state, so I'm guessing my boxes are in transit. I'm hoping to have them in time for the weekend.

Is it weird that I live in Boston, MA and my boxes are coming from TN?  NJ is so much closer to me.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 9, 2014)

> Aggh! I have a tracking number, but it hasn't moved since yesterday. It's sitting in Mount Juliet, TN, waiting to go out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  Anyone know if Mt Juliet is a new distribution center? I haven't seen it as a starting place before.


 Yup. New warehouse. This month all Birchboxes ship from TN.


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 9, 2014)

I got the shipping notice on both of my accounts just now! I haven't even been checking for a clicky truck b/c it NEVER happens this early for me. I'm so pumped, but also bummed b/c I'm going out of town tomorrow and I have a feeling my boxes will arrive while I'm gone and it will be agony waiting to get home to them!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 9, 2014)

I just got an email about shipping for one account, then I went and checked my other two, and I have shipping on all three! I wish my box page loaded for me like it does for some of you. I never get to check before the 10th.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got one box today. I absolutely love it.





I got the same box today! I have one more on the way but I was pretty happy with it. Not my favorite box but definitely one of the better ones for me!


----------



## LadyK (Apr 9, 2014)

Shipping on both accounts!  Yippee!  I have been in later waves the past couple months so I am excited to maybe get my boxes sooner.  If this is an indicator of what the new warehouse will mean it makes last month's delays worth it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 9, 2014)

Seeing all these kind bars on this thread and IG made me get one when I was buying a stash of Lara bars today. As someone who is trying to limit my gluten intake after realizing I have an intolerance, I'm loving the abundance of yummy bars since I'm not a morning person and don't make breakfast. Anyway, that's birchbox advertising for ya.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 9, 2014)

Yay! I have clicky trucks on both accounts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Interestingly enough the electronic shipping info was received 4/4... but then it doesn't update past that. Hoping that I don't get dupes... or that if I do get dupe boxes, that they're awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Apr 9, 2014)

Yay! Got my tracking email! It's not updated, but that's ok! Normally I don't even get that until late at night on the 10th. Woohoo! Wish list would be eyeliner in any shade besides black, brown, or gray. The balm since I missed out last month. And the green nail polish. Anything else would just be a bonus!


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey ladies I started a trade thread since I didn't see one posted yet https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/142244/birchbox-swaps-april-2014


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 9, 2014)

Mine is here!


----------



## Spazkatt (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is the box I got on my second acct love it too can't wait to try the brow gel.
OMG this is my dream box!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh and birchbox also just sent me TWO march boxes. I don't know why. One came with the benefit GWP the other didn't. But I have 2 dupe boxes with 2 Pies!


----------



## Spazkatt (Apr 9, 2014)

In my tracking (from Newgistics) it stated my box was born today lol...Happy that it's starting in TN instead of NJ we'll see if it gets to me sooner than usual!


----------



## camel11 (Apr 9, 2014)

I miss the NJ warehouse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The box is taking forever to get picked up AND it has WAY farther to travel to NYC.  I miss my spoiled BB existence.


----------



## ctr64 (Apr 9, 2014)

> so UPS hasn't updated but USPS has?Â  And mine apparently are getting to IL by way of....TN to NJ???


 Same shipping as mine! TN to NJ to get sent to me in Chicago. Crazy.


----------



## Lanai12 (Apr 9, 2014)

I got my box today which was a total surprise since the tracking said it left Indiana yesterday late afternoon. The body gel leaked and that is the item I'm most excited about. The rest of the box is blah for me. I have so many gold polishes I will never get through what I have. I always get shampoo &amp; conditioner and I'm just tired of them. I actually liked the Kiems shampoo last month but that was just shampoo I get annoyed by the dual. Clear brow gel - I just don't need and have no desire to try. My 2 box streak of decent boxes is apparently over. Rant over.


----------



## camel11 (Apr 9, 2014)

So UPSMI has no info of my tracking, and USPS says the box was picked up by the shipper on 4/4 -- I think the tracking on this palette is off!


----------



## LizGeary (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So UPSMI has no info of my tracking, and USPS says the box was picked up by the shipper on 4/4 -- I think the tracking on this palette is off!
Ditto on my boxes. Two say the exact same as yours and 1 of my boxes hasn't updated in 3 days on ups but usps has it being delivered tomorrow.


----------



## MsBLittleton (Apr 9, 2014)

I



> Mine is here!


 I love this box ... And it's a possibility for me ... We shall see!!


----------



## MsBLittleton (Apr 9, 2014)

Also, I have noticed on IG that it seems everybox has a CC polish? True? If so I'm hoping for that 'breakfast at' color!!


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So UPSMI has no info of my tracking, and USPS says the box was picked up by the shipper on 4/4 -- I think the tracking on this palette is off!
Yeah this is my exact situation with both of my boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dawn767 (Apr 9, 2014)

Got mine today!! I love it &lt;3 It was the kind bar, blue color club, sumita plum eyeliner, supergoop CC cream, and BP spray.

The eyeliner is great! It is really smooth and creamy. It was sooo easy to put on, even easier than my liquid marker liner, and the color is good too. It's pretty dark so it's not too purple-y. Just different enough from black...

I was dying to try the CC cream. I used it today and I really like it. I've been trying to decide between getting the Coola tinted moisturizing sunscreen, and the supergoop CC and I def like it better.


----------



## Allison H (Apr 9, 2014)

> Got mine today!! I love it &lt;3 It was the kind bar, blue color club, sumita plum eyeliner, supergoop CC cream, and BP spray. The eyeliner is great! It is really smooth and creamy. It was sooo easy to put on, even easier than my liquid marker liner, and the color is good too. It's pretty dark so it's not too purple-y. Just different enough from black... I was dying to try the CC cream. I used it today and I really like it. I've been trying to decide between getting the Coola tinted moisturizing sunscreen, and the supergoop CC and I def like it better.


 I would love the plum eyeliner...wishful thinking that I'll get it! You got a great box! ðŸ˜Š


----------



## wadedl (Apr 9, 2014)

I just checked my tracking number in USPS and it says it was picked up on the 4th. UPSMI has no updates.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh and birchbox also just sent me TWO march boxes. I don't know why. One came with the benefit GWP the other didn't. But I have 2 dupe boxes with 2 Pies!
yeah i got two boxes in march too. too bad they were both punishment boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gingerjenny (Apr 9, 2014)

I think i got the worst box ever today.  really birchbox? It looked like a bunch of hotel samples that i could get for free.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gingerjenny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think i got the worst box ever today.  really birchbox? It looked like a bunch of hotel samples that i could get for free.
what did you get in your box? i'm sorry that you didn't like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Apr 9, 2014)

> LOVE my box!! Can't believe I got two makeup items!


 that looks like one of the top boxes of the month..an amazing combo!


----------



## ramblingsofkai (Apr 9, 2014)

I hope I get either 2,31, &amp;38. I went through all 48 boxes, not sure if I'm crazy or just really excited about getting my box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 10, 2014)

my box should be here tomorrow according to my tracking! do i dare peek at my box contents before it arrives!?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 10, 2014)

> my box should be here tomorrow according to my tracking! do i dare peek at my box contents before it arrives!?


 Don't peek!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Don't peek!!
This will be one of the few times it'll actually be a surprise. I think the last time it happened was when my box arrived before the 10th (which isn't often). And usually I can narrow down what I get by seeing other people's contents and box weights, but everyone so far has gotten BP or BeKind, so those are out.


----------



## LizGeary (Apr 10, 2014)

Ugh it's torture knowing the boxes update in the am.. I've tried going spoiler free but I can't help myself month after month


----------



## emilylithium (Apr 10, 2014)

I have a question, probably a stupid one since i'm only new to birchbox this month. Heard a lot of talk about being able to see what you got on the 10th, how do i do that? Like where on the page do i click for that information?

Thanks!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh it's torture knowing the boxes update in the am.. I've tried going spoiler free but I can't help myself month after month
and i'm the most impatient person ever. i ruin surprises for myself like it's nobody's business. presents. movies. books. you name it.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 10, 2014)

> Don't peek!!


 Agreed--if you just wait a few short hours you can go spoiler free! Peeking makes sense if you have several days of waiting left, but if I was just about to get my box I would rather be surprised.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 10, 2014)

I AM SO EXCITED FOR BOX PAGES TO UPDATE!! I love the 10th!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Apr 10, 2014)

So if I go to bed now, when I wake up, my box page will be updated, right?  Right?  (Note:  Since I have tracking numbers even if they're not registering in UPS yet, I know the answer is yes, barring a technical glitch.  I just turn into an eighth-grader at a slumber party when it's time to go to bed, so I'm trying to figure out how to convince myself to just GO TO BED NOW.  There's some crap going down at work -- not conflict, just short-staffed due to medical leave of an undetermined length -- that makes me SO VERY TIRED, but I don't wanna go to bed!  One more episode/chapter/article/post/round of kitty skritches!)  (Okay, kitty off chest, episode of tv show over.  Let's travel into the future via sleep!  Yay!)


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 10, 2014)

Both my boxes have just been born! Can't wait for my babies to be delivered by the US stork service! Hoping they are not twins!


----------



## hazeleyes (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bronzeandblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Really happy with my box!
Box twins!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hazeleyes (Apr 10, 2014)

I received the beauty protector in an earlier box but traded it without giving it even a smell. The bottle I received this month had opened and slightly leaked into the box and wow, it smells so good! I'm definitely not trading this one!


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Both my boxes have just been born! Can't wait for my babies to be delivered by the US stork service! Hoping they are not twins!




 omg I loved this comment hahaha. XD


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emilylithium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a question, probably a stupid one since i'm only new to birchbox this month. Heard a lot of talk about being able to see what you got on the 10th, how do i do that? Like where on the page do i click for that information?

Thanks!

I'm new too this month and I didn't know about this thing where you can view the box on the 10th?!

I want to say it might be at the top where it says 'shop', 'magazine', 'box', and 'gift'. Hover over box and then select 'women's box'. I clicked on it and it says "Your First Box is Shipping Soon! While you're waiting, check out the Birchbox Shop!"

So it might be there... hopefully someone who knows can confirm or deny


----------



## KayEss (Apr 10, 2014)

> I'm new too this month and I didn't know about this thing where you can view the box on the 10th?! I want to say it might be at the top where it saysÂ 'shop',Â 'magazine', 'box', and 'gift'. Hover over box and then select 'women's box'. I clicked on it and it says "Your First Box is Shipping Soon! While you're waiting, check out the Birchbox Shop!" So it might be there... hopefully someone who knows can confirm or deny :icon_ques


 Confirm, that's where your information loads! I am not 100% sure if it will load by the 10th if it's your first month, though. It might take a few extra days for your contents to load (they might load on time too, I really am not certain). Boxes are usually updated at 3 am PST on the 10th of the month.


----------



## jkwynn (Apr 10, 2014)

Yeah, look under the box tab at 6am EST.

ETA - welcome boxes never loaded on time for me. I actually had to email them a few times to get them to update the website so I could review them before the next month's boxes updated.

Glad someone posted how to avoid getting a welcome box every time you gited yourself another 3 month sub.


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Confirm, that's where your information loads! I am not 100% sure if it will load by the 10th if it's your first month, though. It might take a few extra days for your contents to load (they might load on time too, I really am not certain). Boxes are usually updated at 3 am PST on the 10th of the month.

Thank you! I'll keep a look out. I'm excited for my first box. I just got the clicky truck thing you guys call it and it says to wait 24 since it shipped so I can't wait to start tracking that.

I'm pretty sure as time goes on I won't be so obsessive


----------



## LizGeary (Apr 10, 2014)

> Thank you! I'll keep a look out. I'm excited for my first box. I just got the clicky truck thing you guys call it and it says to wait 24 since it shipped so I can't wait to start tracking that. I'm pretty sure as time goes on I won't be so obsessive :icon_lol:


 No amount of time can stop the obsession.. You, your friends, and your family will just learn to cope with the rampage that ensues around the 1st of every month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emilylithium (Apr 10, 2014)

thanks for the tip everyone! 

what is the welcome box? If I bought two new birchbox subs, would i get the same two welcome boxes? I kinda want this month's stuff as well!


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No amount of time can stop the obsession.. You, your friends, and your family will just learn to cope with the rampage that ensues around the 1st of every month.





Don't say that!!



 My brother has already been rolling his eyes at me at every mention of a box and what other people have been getting


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 10, 2014)

> Thank you! I'll keep a look out. I'm excited for my first box. I just got the clicky truck thing you guys call it and it says to wait 24 since it shipped so I can't wait to start tracking that. I'm pretty sure as time goes on I won't be so obsessive :icon_lol:


 I don't know I am on vacation and I have been checking MUT on and off for a few days. Even ordered a few more subs. ðŸ˜œ


----------



## KayEss (Apr 10, 2014)

> No amount of time can stop the obsession.. You, your friends, and your family will just learn to cope with the rampage that ensues around the 1st of every month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Agreed...I am pretty sure I'm going to stay up until 3 just to see what my box is, and I've been subbed for well over a year. If anything it gets much worse...


----------



## KayEss (Apr 10, 2014)

> thanks for the tip everyone!Â  what is the welcome box? If I bought two new birchbox subs, would i get the same two welcome boxes? I kinda want this month's stuff as well!


 "Welcome boxes" are full of products that are not customized to your profile. These boxes are the first box if you have been gifted a subscription.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 10, 2014)

I've been sleeping at 3AM (pst) for the past two days... maybe I should make it a third night so that I can see what I'm getting... XD


----------



## KayEss (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm reading a law textbook waiting for the clock to strike three...I did not pick a very good "time flies when you're having fun" type activity.


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 10, 2014)

I got a good ipsy bag now fingers crossed my bb's are just as good    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a good ipsy bag now fingers crossed my bb's are just as good    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm happy about my bag too despite getting lashes lol it's the better looking one than the other so I'm glad about that... plus, I'd always say I wanted to try lashes but never wanted to spend money on it if it ended looking horrible on me


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 10, 2014)

I just checked my tracking. All 3 boxes started the same day, around the same time on the 4th. One has made it to Des Moines and I'll get it today, the other two have only made it to NJ. how does that make sense?


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 10, 2014)

getting box 14 on my 3rd acct: this box has no profile info. this box is a snooze imo but at least it has six products https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2014/april-2014-bb14

getting box 32 on my original account with every box checked off in my profile, lol &amp; will leave me at 99 points once i finish reviewing everything : https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2014/april-2014-bb32. this box is skincare heavy with seven products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

getting box 46 on my account with my real profile info. the only think i'm looking fwd to in this box is the brow gel. i'm so glad that i didn't get it during the ulta 21 days of beauty promo https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2014/april-2014-bb46

back to bed i go.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 10, 2014)

YES!!!  Three different boxes!  Very pleased!


----------



## KayEss (Apr 10, 2014)

Yuck...kinda hate my box this month. *No 4 Mask/Shampoo* - We will have to see what sizes these come in. If they aren't foils I'm excited to try them. *Anastasia Brow Gel* - I like this stuff but I already tried it through Ipsy and my brows just aren't that unruly. *Kind Bar* - I'll eat it, but nothing exciting. *Color Club Art Duo Pens* - I am just not that into nail polish...I have wayyyy too much. It's cool that these are for nail art, but I hardly even paint my nails as is, so I don't think I'll use it. *BijaBody Daily Body Serum* - I'm glad this is a body serum and not a face serum. Darn it, there are so many things I really wanted to try this month and I didn't get any of them! Better luck next time I guess. At least I get six items to review!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 10, 2014)

Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner

Color Club Gala's Gems Collection

Davines Oi / Shampoo

Davines Oi / Conditioner

KIND Healthy Grain Bars

Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa

Therapy Body Wash

Number 4â„¢ Lumiere d'hiver Reconstructing Masque

Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel

Number 4â„¢ Clarifying Shampoo - 8.5 oz

KIND Healthy Grain Bars

Color Club Art Duo Pens

BijaBody Daily Body Serum

And the box I got already was:

Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner

Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle

Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct CC Cream

Color Club Gala's Gems Collection

KIND Healthy Grain Bars

DEEEEEEEEEEECENT! Two six item boxes &amp; only three dupes: Sumita, Color Club, &amp; the KIND bar, all of which have color variation.


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 10, 2014)

So I got: Number 4 mask/shampoo, Harvey Prince, Sumita, Color Club nail polish, and KIND bar


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 10, 2014)

Here's the swap thread for the month!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/142244/birchbox-swaps-april-2014


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 10, 2014)

2 of my boxes are dupes, hopefully not the same color eyeliner or nail polish. And they have the dreaded no 4. Ick. At least they are 6 item boxes. Bummed I didn't get any Paula's Choice or the coffee polish. I got another BP spray, so that's good.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 10, 2014)

SO EXCITED! I got a 7 item box on one of my accounts!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Main Account:

Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo

Cynthia Rowley Eye Pencil

theBalm 'How Bout Them Apples

KIND bar

nyakio Kenyan Coffee Face Polish

nyakio Kenyan Coffee Body Scrub

nyakio Hydrating Face Oil

Second Account:

Harvey Prince Yogini

Sumita Eyeliner

Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle

Color Club Nail Polish

KIND bar

Super happy with both boxes!! So glad I didn't get any No. 4 products! And now I've gotten the BP spray on all three accounts lol, if I want it again, I'll have to create a fourth account. XD


----------



## KayEss (Apr 10, 2014)

> SO EXCITED! I got a 7 item box on one of my accounts!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Main Account: Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo Cynthia Rowley Eye Pencil theBalm 'How Bout Them Apples KIND bar nyakio Kenyan Coffee Face Polish nyakio Kenyan Coffee Body Scrub nyakio Hydrating Face Oil Second Account: Harvey Prince Yogini Sumita Eyeliner Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle Color Club Nail Polish KIND bar Super happy with both boxes!! So glad I didn't get any No. 4 products! And now I've gotten the BP spray on all three accounts lol, if I want it again, I'll have to create a fourth account. XD


 Woah, those are some dream boxes!!!


----------



## cari12 (Apr 10, 2014)

I totally forgot to cancel my 4th sub, so it's another 4 box month. This is the last month on my 3rd sub (gift sub) so I'm letting that end. Not sure if I'll keep 3 subs for awhile or drop down to two. 

Anyway, I'm pretty happy with my boxes this month, hoping for a variety in polish &amp; eyeliner colors! 

#1 - Box 23

Cynthia Rowley Eye Pencil

Kind Bar

Color Club Art Duo Pen

Madison Reed Nourishing Color-Enhancing Shampoo

Madison Reed Nourishing Color-Enhancing Conditioner

#2 - Box 48

Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner

CC Gala's Gems

Kind Bar

Miss Jessie's Transitioner's Magic

Gilchrist &amp; Soame's body wash

#3 - Box 3

Anastasia Clear Brow Gel

BP Spray

Supergoop CC

CC Gala's Gems

Kind Bar

#4 - Box 45

Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner

CC Gala's Gems

Keims Cleanshine Shampoo

theBalm Apples Blush

Kind Bar


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 10, 2014)

birchbox 1:



 derma eÂ® Hydrating Night CrÃ¨me with Hyaluronic Acid 8 
$29.50 Ships Free
  

 Cynthia Rowley Beauty Eye Pencil 
$16.00 Ships Free
More Options Available
  

 Color Club Gala's Gems Collection 1 
$13.00 Ships Free
  

 KIND Healthy Grain Bars 
$11.88 Ships Free
More Options Available
  

 Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa Therapy Body Wash


$15.00 Ships Free

































Birchbox 2: still not loaded


----------



## Allison H (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm happy with my Birchbox, much better than my Ipsy bag! ðŸ˜ I'm not sure about the HPY, but everything else is super! Harvey Prince Yogini Sumita Eyeliner Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle Color Club Nail Polish KIND bar


----------



## mckondik (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm surprised to see I'm getting the Cynthis Rowley eyeliner without ever getting the email!   Between my 2 boxes I'm getting 2 eyeliners, (sumita as well)  2 coffee polishes, the balm! and 2 different types of shampoo, oh and Color Club.  I think a pretty good month. Hope I like the coffee polish!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 10, 2014)

Happy with my boxes despite the No 4 stuff...6 items boxes FTW!

#14

Number 4â„¢ Lumiere d'hiver Reconstructing Masque
 
Harvey Prince Yogini 
 
Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner
 
Number 4â„¢ Clarifying Shampoo
 
Color Club Gala's Gems Collection
 
KIND Healthy Grain Bars
#19

Number 4â„¢ Lumiere d'hiver Reconstructing Masque
 
Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Ge
l
 
Number 4â„¢ Clarifying Shampoo
 
KIND Healthy Grain Bars
 
Color Club Art Duo Pens
 
BijaBody Daily Body Serum
#40

Paula's Choice RESIST Anti-Aging Clear Skin Hydrator
 
Color Club Gala's Gems Collection
 
theBalmÂ® cosmetics How â€˜Bout Them Apples? KIND Healthy Grain Bars
Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa Therapy Body Wash


----------



## ILikeGiants (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm getting Cynthia Rowley eyeliners in both my boxes (Box 2 and Box 32), but I didn't get the email to pick a color on either account. Hopefully they are different colors! Overall, really happy with my boxes!


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Apr 10, 2014)

> SO EXCITED! I got a 7 item box on one of my accounts!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Main Account: Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo Cynthia Rowley Eye Pencil theBalm 'How Bout Them Apples KIND bar nyakio Kenyan Coffee Face Polish nyakio Kenyan Coffee Body Scrub nyakio Hydrating Face Oil Second Account: Harvey Prince Yogini Sumita Eyeliner Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle Color Club Nail Polish KIND bar Super happy with both boxes!! So glad I didn't get any No. 4 products! And now I've gotten the BP spray on all three accounts lol, if I want it again, I'll have to create a fourth account. XD


 Wow you got really great boxes!


----------



## onelilspark (Apr 10, 2014)

I have Box 7 this month, pretty happy with it!  Now I'm just hoping that the liner is in plum (is that the one they're sending out in plum?!) and the nail polish is anything other than white!!  

Of course, I'm currently at 149 points, so I need to wait another month to order something so I'll get that 1 extra point for $20...argh!


----------



## onelilspark (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  SO EXCITED! I got a 7 item box on one of my accounts!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Main Account:

Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo

Cynthia Rowley Eye Pencil

theBalm 'How Bout Them Apples

KIND bar

nyakio Kenyan Coffee Face Polish

nyakio Kenyan Coffee Body Scrub

nyakio Hydrating Face Oil

Second Account:

Harvey Prince Yogini

Sumita Eyeliner

Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle

Color Club Nail Polish

KIND bar

Super happy with both boxes!! So glad I didn't get any No. 4 products! And now I've gotten the BP spray on all three accounts lol, if I want it again, I'll have to create a fourth account. XD
Your main account box was the one I was lusting after!  I'm so jealous!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 10, 2014)

Ahh I'll have $80 between points/GCs after I do my reviews. Have my cart all set, just waiting for pick twos to come back in stock &amp; a promo code.


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 10, 2014)

> SO EXCITED! I got a 7 item box on one of my accounts!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Main Account: Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo Cynthia Rowley Eye Pencil theBalm 'How Bout Them Apples KIND bar nyakio Kenyan Coffee Face Polish nyakio Kenyan Coffee Body Scrub nyakio Hydrating Face Oil Second Account: Harvey Prince Yogini Sumita Eyeliner Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle Color Club Nail Polish KIND bar Super happy with both boxes!! So glad I didn't get any No. 4 products! And now I've gotten the BP spray on all three accounts lol, if I want it again, I'll have to create a fourth account. XD


 So jealous was really hoping to try the coffee polish stuff.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *onelilspark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have Box 7 this month, pretty happy with it!  Now I'm just *hoping that the liner is in plum* (is that the one they're sending out in plum?!) and the nail polish is anything other than white!!  

Of course, I'm currently at 149 points, so I need to wait another month to order something so I'll get that 1 extra point for $20...argh!
I think the CR liners are going out in black or silver, and the Sumita liners are going out in Plum.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Apr 10, 2014)

Box 1( received this yesterday) Number 4â„¢ Lumiere d'hiver Reconstructing Masque Harvey Prince Yogini Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner Number 4â„¢ Clarifying Shampoo Color Club Gala's Gems Collection KIND Healthy Grain Bars Box 2 Number 4â„¢ Lumiere d'hiver Reconstructing Masque Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel Number 4â„¢ Clarifying Shampoo KIND Healthy Grain Bars Color Club Art Duo Pens BijaBody Daily Body Serum Not too bad! Also for those getting the number 4, the shampoo is deluxe &amp; the masque is a foil but it's considered an extra so that's okay with me.


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 10, 2014)

have you guys seen the new cynthia rowley palette for spring I'm in love I have the #1 looks like i'll be pre ordering #2


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 10, 2014)

Okay, so box 1 on my main account is pretty epic! Cynthia Rowley Eyeliner Color Club Polish The Balm How Bout Them Apples Fekkai color care shampoo (awesome because I have a sample of the conditioner) Kind bar Box 2 is awesome as well Harvey Prince Yogini Color Club polish(hopefully a different color) Sumita Eyeliner Beauty Protector spray (soooo excited to have a mini!) Kind bar So I may not be getting an 8 item box or whatever but these are right up my alley and I'm so excited this month, BB has me figured out because I'll sub to them forever!


----------



## ashleylind (Apr 10, 2014)

While I like the idea of a surprise, I have no self control.

*Box 1*

Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo

Supergoop! Daily CC Cream

Paula's Choice Skin Perfecting Liquid Exfoliant

Cynthia Rowley Beauty Eye Pencil

KIND Bar

*Box 2*

Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine Cologne

Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner

BeeKind Body Lotion

Color Club Gala's Gems Collection

KIND Bar

I'm especially in love with Box 1. I didn't get the Cynthia Rowley email, so that was a very nice surprise. I'm excited to try a dry shampoo and to find out what the fuss is about with Paula's Choice. And well, if I had to get a perfume, the one I'm getting was the one I was most intrigued by. This might be my first no trade month.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angienharry (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm getting 6 items in both of my boxes...yeah. 4 out of 6 are dupes....boo. First time this has happened to me. Box 1 http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2014/april-2014-bb16 Davines shampoo Davines conditioner Kind bar Anastasia brow gel Shea Terra Organics Rose Hips Black Soap Deep Pore Facial Cleanser BeeKindâ„¢ Body Lotion Box 2 http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2014/april-2014-bb43 Davines shampoo Davines conditioner Kind bar Anastasia brow gel Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa Therapy Body Wash Color club polish Not happy with the dupes but I like 6 items to review and the brands this month are awesome. Overall I'm happy. Especially when I consider, after reviewing 6 items and saving due to an annual sub with bonus points, it's like I paid $3 each for my boxes. Makes them seem better and better!


----------



## ashleylind (Apr 10, 2014)

So, I have 4 subs (2 BB, Ipsy and Sample Society) â€“ and I'm getting an eyeliner in each.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Seriously though, when I started BB in October, I owned one eyeliner. I'm scared to count how many I own now.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I have 4 subs (2 BB, Ipsy and Sample Society) â€“ and I'm getting an eyeliner in each.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Seriously though, when I started BB in October, I owned one eyeliner. I'm scared to count how many I own now.
Haha yeah, I just reviewed my Sumita one and one of the questions is 'how many eyeliners do you own?'

The highest option is 4+, which is hilarious considering I probably have at last 50 of them lol


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm happy with my 1st two boxes!  My 3rd box isn't scheduled to ship until the 14th, so isn't up on the website yet.

Box #1

SuperGoop CC cream

Skin &amp; Co. Serum

Cynthia Rowley eye pencil

Keims shampoo

Kind bar

Box #2

Sumita eye pencil

Color Club polish

Davines shampoo

Davines conditioner

Gilchrist and Soams body wash

Kind Bar

The Davines products were at the top of my wish list this month!  I'm happy about the eye pencils, but will have to wait to see the shades.  I was planning on purchasing the plum Sumita, so I will be thrilled if its the plum shade.


----------



## Hottmomma80 (Apr 10, 2014)

I have 8 products in mine very happy with my box, got cynthia rowley eyeliner, the color club polish, number 4 reconstructing masque lumiere d'hiver, number 4 clarifying shampoo, kind bars, Nyakio coffee face polish, Nyakio kenya coffee body scrub, Nyakio hydrating face oil with kola nut


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 10, 2014)

Seven item box!!! I'm getting box 32 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2014/april-2014-bb32



I didn't even get the CR email!! I am drowning in eyeliner though so that will go up for swap. This is the box in my main account. I posted my second account box yesterday (kind, CC, atelier, beecology, and sumita)


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 10, 2014)

Not sure which box number (if anyone knows let me know) I got all I know is that I'm in love: Cynthia rowley eyeliner Color club nailpolish Kind bar Shea Terra Organics Black Soap Cleanser Davines all in one milk I have been wanting to try the shea terra black soap for the longest time!!! And finally after almost 10 years I am able to try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think the CR liners are going out in black or silver, and the Sumita liners are going out in Plum.
I'm getting both the Cynthia Rowley and the Sumita.  I'm very fussy about eyeliner shades though.  I'm thrilled if my Sumita is the plum, as I was going to purchase it, but I most likely wont use a black or a silver liner.  Guess I'll just wait until my boxes arrive and see.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 10, 2014)

Didn't get the CR email, but got a liner in each box! Hope they are different colors. The good news for me is the liner is the only dupe. The bad news is hair stuff in each box, but at least I can get the points. I'm getting:: Box 23 - No. 4 shampoo - No. 4 mask - CR Liner - Derma-e night cream - Color Club polish - Kind bar Unknown #: - CR liner - Color Club pen - Madison Reed shampoo - Madison Reed conditioner - Kind bar


----------



## katielp (Apr 10, 2014)

My second account box- the only dupes are Sumita, The Balm and Kind bar...which I'm excited to have more of those awesome products!! Maybe I shouldn't have canceled my second sub! Also- the Birchbox gods were with me, I now have 107 points on that account with reviews!


----------



## emilylithium (Apr 10, 2014)

this can't be right (or i'm hoping not). so i signed up using the 100 point code for two boxes, new to birchbox in both accounts. and I just checked that i got both box #1 in my accounts. is this correct? or am i missing some information?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emilylithium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  this can't be right (or i'm hoping not). so i signed up using the 100 point code for two boxes, new to birchbox in both accounts. and I just checked that i got both box #1 in my accounts. is this correct? or am i missing some information?
It's possible you could have gotten dupe boxes. One of the risks of having multiple accounts, unfortunately.


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 10, 2014)

Well the thing I was most excited for this month was getting a duplicate sample of the Camille Beckman (so I could get compensated), only to realize I received hand therapy last and this is body butter. I've got the little box envy demon on my shoulder, lol. Love to try the brow gel though!


----------



## emilylithium (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's possible you could have gotten dupe boxes. One of the risks of having multiple accounts, unfortunately. 
first month, that's kind of sad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emilylithium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's possible you could have gotten dupe boxes. One of the risks of having multiple accounts, unfortunately. 
first month, that's kind of sad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Definitely check out the swap thread, if you haven't already! I'm sure there will be other people doing full box swaps


----------



## bliss10977 (Apr 10, 2014)

My account still hasn't updated, I've never had that happen on the tenth. I did order the birchbox plus water bottle, could that be why? Anyone else on here order it?


----------



## disconik (Apr 10, 2014)

So I literally wept when I saw my box. This is my second punishment box in a row and one of the products doesn't even remotely match my profile and another is for a brand that I reviewed HATING last month. Sumita eyeliner - whatever. it'll probably not be plum Paula's choice anti-aging hydrator - meh. Miss Jessie's Transitioner's Magic - this is a product for ladies with relaxed hair transitioning back to their natural curly hair. WTF, birchbox?! Gilchrist &amp; Soames body gel - I completely slammed the shampoo and conditioner last month. So pissed this is in my box. Birchbox will be hearing from me this month. I never complain to them but this box is 50% wtf.


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Apr 10, 2014)

Pretty sure I got a punishment box....All I wanted was n eyeliner! So disappointed


----------



## disconik (Apr 10, 2014)

I think it's frustrating when I see a lot of you with multiple boxes getting dupes of something I just want one of and the fact that I have pms that is setting me off but I seriously can't stop crying. I guess my work and life stress is getting to me too. Ugh. Sorry about venting.


----------



## ohdahlia (Apr 10, 2014)

Box 26 . . . not sure how excited I am. Anyone now how big the nyakio samples are?

Fekkai Salon Technician Color Care Shampoo Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner Buy theBalmÂ® cosmetics How â€˜Bout Them Apples?â„¢ KIND Healthy Grain Bars nyakioâ„¢ Kenyan Coffee Face Polish  nyakioâ„¢ Kenyan Coffee Body Scrub  nyakioâ„¢ Hydrating Face Oil With Kola Nut


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 10, 2014)

Ack! Neither one of my accounts got the Balm. Again! I'll never get to try these apples!!!


----------



## lorizav (Apr 10, 2014)

I was so excited about getting the davines until I looked at the box pics and they're packets, not the nice size bottle they sent last time. Awwww and I still didn't get the balm blush on either account. Maybe next month


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 10, 2014)

> Box 26 . . . not sure how excited I am. Anyone now how big the nyakio samples are? Fekkai Salon Technician Color Care Shampoo Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner Buy theBalmÂ® cosmetics How â€˜Bout Them Apples?â„¢ KIND Healthy Grain Bars nyakioâ„¢ Kenyan Coffee Face PolishÂ  nyakioâ„¢ Kenyan Coffee Body Scrub nyakioâ„¢ Hydrating Face Oil With Kola Nut


 This was my dream box just shows you how off Birchbox is sometimes.


----------



## ohdahlia (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This was my dream box just shows you how off Birchbox is sometimes.
I may be excited about it, depending! I really hate foil/card samples.


----------



## jt0303 (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm getting Box 17 - and I'm pretty happy with it! I didn't get the CR eyeliner email so I'm curious which color I'll receive. I like the No. 4 products I've tried before, so hopefully these will be nice too!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *onelilspark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have Box 7 this month, pretty happy with it!  Now I'm just hoping that the liner is in plum (is that the one they're sending out in plum?!) and the nail polish is anything other than white!!  

Of course, I'm currently at 149 points, so I need to wait another month to order something so I'll get that 1 extra point for $20...argh!




If you are on the month-to-month sub, you can always cancel and then restart the sub immediately--it is a quick way to get ten points.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 10, 2014)

The 10th of the month has become one of my favorite days of the month.  I even have it as a recurring event on my agenda - Birchbox Reveal Day! - like it's some big monthly holiday - ha!


----------



## onelilspark (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you are on the month-to-month sub, you can always cancel and then restart the sub immediately--it is a quick way to get ten points.
Lol!  It would be my luck that I would get charged twice for April!

...what about upgrading to the yearly Subscription?  Would that kick in the 110 points?


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 10, 2014)

I got box 18 and 22






Excited about the polish. Curious about the brow gel. Will probably trade the Davines and Shea Terra since I already have a big bottle of it along with the pure black soap powder form. Shower gel? Hmm... The other things are nice probably. They're just not the Balm!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## disconik (Apr 10, 2014)

Is there a trade thread yet?


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Apr 10, 2014)

> Is there a trade thread yet?


 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/142244/birchbox-swaps-april-2014


----------



## tasertag (Apr 10, 2014)

After subscribing for over a year, it's my first month with 6 products to review! Plus I think it's a great box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



-number 4 lumiere d'hiver reconstructing masque -Anastasia Beverly Hills clear brow gel -number 4 clarifying shampoo -KIND bars -color club art duo pens -bijabody daily body serum


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 10, 2014)

I shouldn't be sad for no makeup. I've got a veritable mountain of eyeliner.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 10, 2014)

> > Â  I have Box 7 this month, pretty happy with it! Â Now I'm just hoping that the liner is in plum (is that the one they're sending out in plum?!) and the nail polish is anything other than white!! Â  Of course, I'm currently at 149 points, so I need to wait another month to order something so I'll get that 1 extra point for $20...argh!
> 
> 
> If you are on the month-to-month sub, you can always cancel and then restart the sub immediately--it is a quick way to get ten points.


 That's the box I'm getting on my gift sub. I hope the eyeliner is in silver. I have 43 points on my original account. If I don't get a 6-item box, I'm going to unsub/resub for May to put it over 100 points.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 10, 2014)

Main account:  Box 41. 

April 2014  Shipping information available in your Account Settings.
Shea Terra Organics Rose Hips Black Soap Deep Pore Facial Clea... Buy Fekkai Technician Color Care Shampoo Buy Color Club Gala's Gems Collection Buy theBalmÂ® cosmetics How â€˜Bout Them Apples?â„¢ Buy KIND Healthy Grain Bars Buy

I received theBalm in last month's secondary box, but I'll either swap the backup or toss it in my makeup bag for backup.  I'm not sure about the Shea Terra (sensitive skin), but it will probably be easy to swap if I decide to not risk problems.  Everything else...  Not excited, but not upset (funny thing:  I *just( took color treated off my hair profile because it's been six months since I got highlights, and I haven't quite gotten around to getting them redone.  Maybe this is the universe's way of telling me to go ahead and get them again!).  Definitely looking forward to this!

Secondary account:  Box 32.

Cynthia Rowley Beauty Eye Pencil Buy Color Club Gala's Gems Collection Buy Keims Cleanshine Energizing Shampoo Buy KIND Healthy Grain Bars Buy nyakioâ„¢ Kenyan Coffee Face Polish  Buy nyakioâ„¢ Kenyan Coffee Body Scrub  Buy nyakioâ„¢ Hydrating Face Oil With Kola Nut Buy   I hope the polishes are different colors!  While I lovelovelove eyeliner pencils, I have a feeling this is going to be black, which I hate.  I already have a silver one.  But, hey, swap stash.  More shampoo!  Yay!  I'm trying to see how long I can go without buying it and just using my sample/subscription box stash.  It's been a very, *very* long time.  Like probably two years at this point.  I love faciial oil, so I'm thrilled to get another one to try.  And seven items!  Of course, this is the box that needs eighty to hit an even hundred.  I may or may not keep this one another month or two.  Still trying to decide.
So, wow, although I have a strong history with dupes between boxes within a single month, I'm only getting one same-month dupe in the nail polish, and maybe they will be different, and maybe I can swap!  And one month-to-month dupe, which is a nice item to get a dupe of!  This was a great month to go for two boxes for me.


----------



## Brianna448 (Apr 10, 2014)

EEEEEEEE!!!   I got box 38!   8 items, and it looks like I can review all of them!  I was kind of hoping for the Balm, and those samples are probably really small but hey, 80 points!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 10, 2014)

I unsubbed/resubbed on my month-to-month account around the 19th of March. I have no clicky truck, no shipping e-mail, and no April box page loaded.


----------



## itsMac (Apr 10, 2014)

My main account is getting box 33; excited for the brow gel and polish! Have never used the CC or Paula's choice before, so happy to get something new!




My second account is getting box 47. Fekkai for colored hair! Sumita! Hello perfume! And more freaking Gilchrist &amp; Soames.... G&amp;S I just can't quit you, and I never wanted you to begin with (shakes fist in the air).


----------



## meaganola (Apr 10, 2014)

> this can't be right (or i'm hoping not). so i signed up using the 100 point code for two boxes, new to birchbox in both accounts. and I just checked that i got both box #1 in my accounts. is this correct? or am i missing some information?





> It's possible you could have gotten dupe boxes. One of the risks of having multiple accounts, unfortunately.Â


 Have your box contents actually loaded yet, or are you looking at the generic box landing page? This is not what the box number URL looks like (you will see this URL every single month. Disregard it for the purpose of the box number): https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1 Once box contents load, you will be able to access the box number under the Box History section. That URL will look more or less like this: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2014/april-2014-bb32


----------



## natashaia (Apr 10, 2014)

I am really excited to try the nyakio. I hope they are deluxe, but I doubt it since it is an 8 item box. My main account box was so disappointing. I LOVE hair products, but it's crazy how I get shampoo/conditioners almost monthly on my main account. I've had it for almost 2.5 years! I would love to try different types of hair products. Oh well, more travel stuff! I am super excited for CR eyeliner and the nyakio in my second box.


----------



## magictodo (Apr 10, 2014)

Box 42 for me: a seven-item box!! https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2014/april-2014-bb42

Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk Cynthia Rowley Beauty Eye Pencil theBalmÂ® cosmetics How â€˜Bout Them Apples?â„¢ KIND Healthy Grain Bars nyakioâ„¢ Kenyan Coffee Face Polish nyakioâ„¢ Kenyan Coffee Body Scrub nyakioâ„¢ Hydrating Face Oil With Kola Nut   Cynthia Rowley AND How 'Bout Them Apples??? Swoon.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 10, 2014)

Love Love my boxes this month. Box 1: theBalm 'How Bout Them Apples KIND bar nyakio Kenyan Coffee Face Polish nyakio Kenyan Coffee Body Scrub nyakio Hydrating Face Oil Fekkai Sumita Box 2: Atelier Cologne Sumita BeeKindâ„¢ Color ClubÂ® KIND


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *onelilspark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lol!  It would be my luck that I would get charged twice for April!

...what about upgrading to the yearly Subscription?  Would that kick in the 110 points?
Yes, but I would wait until there is a good promo code to do that--sometimes you can get an extra hundred points or get the sub for $99.  I have unsubbed and resubbed for points before and it just pre-pays the next month.  My boxes have always shipped on time when I did it and I have never been charged twice.  Hope this helps.


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 10, 2014)

*Main box* (semi punishment box!) And it's only 5 items, boo! I have 140 points on that account, I would have like 6 items even if the 6th was just a dud sample!

Fekkai Salon Technician Color Care Shampoo (ok, at least I have a mini shampoo to take on our vacation next month now)

Havery Prince Hello (yay!)

Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner (eh. My mom got this in her box and wants to give hers to me, so kinda dupe)

Kind Bars (Hopefully my kid will like it)

Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa Therapy Body Wash (Ehhhh.)

*2nd box* (GREAT BOX!)

Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel (YAY!)

BP Protect and Detangle (YAY!)

Supergoop CC Cream (ok- can always use another one of these)

Color Club (yay!- hope i get the blue or green)

Kind Bar (Again, hopefully kid/husband will like)

I can't review a bunch of the newer products. Hope they put the links up soon so we can!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Apr 10, 2014)

Number 4â„¢ Lumiere d'hiver Reconstructing Masque Number 4â„¢ Clarifying Shampoo Cynthia Rowley Beauty Eye Pencil Color Club Gala's Gems Collection KIND Healthy Grain Bars nyakioâ„¢ Kenyan Coffee Face Polish nyakioâ„¢ Kenyan Coffee Body Scrub nyakioâ„¢ Hydrating Face Oil With Kola Nut So, I wasn't too thrilled with this box -- until I realized a) I've never tried any of these products and B) I can get 80 points for reviews!!!!!!!! Seriously?! Yes, i checked. Each of the Nyakio products can be reviewed individually.


----------



## Andi B (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Love Love my boxes this month.
Box 1: theBalm 'How Bout Them Apples
KIND bar
nyakio Kenyan Coffee Face Polish
nyakio Kenyan Coffee Body Scrub
nyakio Hydrating Face Oil
Fekkai
Sumita

Box 2: Atelier Cologne
Sumita
BeeKindâ„¢
Color ClubÂ®
KIND
I'm getting those same boxes too! So excited!

My Box 3:

Cynthia Rowley Eyeliner

Color Club Art Duo Pen

Madison Reed Nourishing Color-Enhancing Shampoo

Madison Reed Nourishing Color-Enhancing Conditioner

Kind Bar

Very, very happy with all 3 boxes this month!  Looks like I'll be gifting or trading some eyeliner, LOL!


----------



## AngieSue (Apr 10, 2014)

Either BB has it out for me or I need to change my profile. I've been with BB for 2 years now and it feels like my boxes are more like, throw that it there and here, include this as well. Out of the first 48 box, I was eligible for 24 and I get the one box that I really didn't want. Same thing last month - got a box that that awful blue toothpaste. Boohoo to me! 





CR eyeliner

Heims shampoo

Kind bar

Supergoop CC cream
Skin &amp; Co Truffle Serum

I would let any of them go for the Color Club polish in blue or green.


----------



## klg534 (Apr 10, 2014)

Yowza.. A 7 item box and a item box.. Both with color club...hoping I get two good colors!! Does anyone know if the Cynthia rowly eyeliner has always been full size??


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 10, 2014)

Too funny--I think they heard me about the updating to a yearly sub with a code only idea!  Within minutes I got this e-mail, which is funny, because I have an annual sub on that account!  



  BB is watching me!  Ok BB, I want super wonderful new products in the BB Bonus Shop that can be added with a coupon code!



 






Looking for an easy way to score 2 free Birchboxes? Just upgrade to a yearly subscription by *April 17*â€”youâ€™ll get two complimentary boxes per year, plus *99 Birchbox Points* just for signing up. Talk about a pretty fab deal. Just use code*YEARLY99* at checkout.


----------



## LizGeary (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm a lucky gal! Getting brow gel, cc cream, eyeliner, and blush between my 3 boxes. On the other hand.. ANOTHER bp spray. That mark 5 bottles of that stuff between boxes and pick 2s. Also got the black rose face wash!! Really wanted that!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Other items: yogini perfume, color treated shampoo, 3 kind bars, and 2 nail polishes. Super sweet month!!!


----------



## phanne (Apr 10, 2014)

When I was like 3 or 5ish, I found (aka stole) my mom's eyeliner and thought that I was supposed to line it on my eyeball, hence "eye"liner. I was traumatized after this experience, and have never used eyeliner since. I sub to 4 beauty boxes. I am getting an eyeliner in every box, not including the one I just got from the popsugar resort box. But seriously, they should be called "eye-area-liner." The name is misleading, I am not stupid! Let see if I can do it properly 30 years later...


----------



## Sunnie045 (Apr 10, 2014)

> Either BB has it out for me or I need to change my profile. I've been with BB for 2 years now and it feels like my boxes are more like, throw that it there and here, include this as well. Out of the first 48 box, I was eligible for 24 and I get the one box that I really didn't want. Same thing last month - got a box that that awful blue toothpaste.Â Boohoo to me!Â   CR eyeliner Heims shampoo Kind bar Supergoop CC cream Skin &amp; Co Truffle Serum I would let any of them go for the Color Club polish in blue or green.


 I was just going to post the same thing! I will be 2 years in August and I have been super disappointed in my boxes lately. This month I'm getting Brow Gel Camille Body Butter Kind bar Color club polish Kiems shampoo I wish I didn't have a yearly sub. I would cancel this one and just keep my second sub which has been much better for me. Has anyone had success with contacting CS and having them help you with your profile?


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 10, 2014)

So my second account is getting...

Number 4 Masque

Number 4 Clarifying Shampoo

Anastasia Brow Gel

Color Club Art Duo Pens

Bija Body Serum

Kind Bar

Opinions... The hair products I'm kinda Meh on. I'll use them, but I don't really get excited about them. The brow gel I already have and use, so I guess it's nice to get another one. Just not excited about it. The art pens... I won't use. I rarely paint my nails as it is and do not get into nail art. The body serum is interesting as long as it's a decent size (foil or bottle I don't care as long as it's large). I've never tried a Kind bar so that is kinda nice. I can toss it into my jacket and eat it when I need a snack.

My mail account is getting...

Number 4 Masque

Number 4 Clarifying Shampoo

Sumita Eye Pencil

Harvey Prince Yogini

Color Club Gala Gem Polish

Kind Bar

Opinions... Surprisingly the dupe of the hair products don't upset me that much. I'll use them. It's not like a dupe of something I won't use. The eye pencil makes me happy as long as it's not lime green or black. If it's purple I'll be happy! The perfume... well I haven't gotten a Harvey Prince one yet so I'm kinda happy to try one. I hope it is something I will wear. I am happy for the nail polish IF it's in blue or (preferably) green. I'll toss the Kind bar into my purse. Diabetics always need snack around.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Over all I am happy with both boxes. I think it's a good variety for me! The only item I won't use is the nail art.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## twotonetiff (Apr 10, 2014)

Was the cynthia eyeliner the one where people were sent emails on color choice? I was never sent an email but I am receiving that liner.


----------



## indianaredhead (Apr 10, 2014)

Here is what I am suppose to get this month:


----------



## AngieSue (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is what I am suppose to get this month:

















Box twins and both from Indiana...hmmm, coincidence?


----------



## gemstone (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *onelilspark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have Box 7 this month, pretty happy with it!  Now I'm just *hoping that the liner is in plum* (is that the one they're sending out in plum?!) and the nail polish is anything other than white!!  

Of course, I'm currently at 149 points, so I need to wait another month to order something so I'll get that 1 extra point for $20...argh!
I think the CR liners are going out in black or silver, and the Sumita liners are going out in Plum.

They said in the sneak peak video that they were sending out sumitas in both black and plum


----------



## Lorenk (Apr 10, 2014)

WOW I am NOT happy with my box. I am getting FOUR items, and one of them is the damn kind bar!
I am also getting Color Club nail pots, first time I've ever heard of those, and a shampoo/conditioner...probably two foils.

the only saving thing is the Cynthia Rowley eyeliner, but really, I could live without another eyeliner.

I'm just so annoyed after seeing all the good choices this month, I knew I was discounted from a lot of boxes because I got The Balm last month &amp; have previously gotten the No 4 shampoo, but damn. If it wasn't for the eyeliner, I would swear that I had pissed off the birchbox gods.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm very happy with both of my boxes! They've been posted so I'm not going to copy them over. I'm getting 2 color clubs, hopefully they are different colors!


----------



## onelilspark (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They said in the sneak peak video that they were sending out sumitas in both black and plum
Of course!  I'm getting black liner in my Ipsy bag, so I'm hoping for silver then!  I have green eyes, so I _love_ plum eyeliner.


----------



## natashaia (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *twotonetiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Was the cynthia eyeliner the one where people were sent emails on color choice? I was never sent an email but I am receiving that liner.
yeah its strange. i am getting it in both of my boxes, but was only emailed about preference on one account.


----------



## onelilspark (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yeah its strange. i am getting it in both of my boxes, but was only emailed about preference on one account. 
Weird.  I'm getting that liner, but I didn't get an email.


----------



## goldenmeans (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box 42 for me: a seven-item box!! https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2014/april-2014-bb42


Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk Cynthia Rowley Beauty Eye Pencil theBalmÂ® cosmetics How â€˜Bout Them Apples?â„¢ KIND Healthy Grain Bars nyakioâ„¢ Kenyan Coffee Face Polish nyakioâ„¢ Kenyan Coffee Body Scrub nyakioâ„¢ Hydrating Face Oil With Kola Nut   Cynthia Rowley AND How 'Bout Them Apples??? Swoon.



 



 




This box is awesome and I'm thinking of restarting my old second account to try to get it. Can anyone who's gotten this post what their profile looks like?  Thank you!

I'm getting box number 22, which I'm pretty happy about:

  
Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel Color Club Gala's Gems Collection GUYandGIRL Shower Gel Davines Oi / Shampoo  Davines Oi / Conditioner  KIND Healthy Grain Bars   I really hope the nail polish is the Breakfast At... color, it's so nice!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Apr 10, 2014)

Man, I really rarely complain about my Birchbox, but this month was a real bust for me:

Gilchrist &amp; Soames Body Wash -- Just got the stupid G&amp;S shampoo/conditioner products last month too, stop sending me hotel freebies Birchbox!

Paula's Choice RESIST Anti-Aging Clear Skin Hydrator -- Got Paula's Choice 2 months ago and generally not a fan of her products. But I'll say at least this fits my profile.

Miss Jessie's Transitioner Magic - Made for hair transitioning from relaxed to natural...I mean, it is great that they are sending products for people with specific needs...but I don't have relaxed hair. This one is a huge WTF for me. 

Sumita Eyeliner-- the one thing I am excited to try! Crossing my fingers for plum, betting on black.

KIND Bar - okay, this is fine too.

Overall, just really unexcited, bleh! Can't decide if it would be worth it to reach out to BB or not...I doubt they would do anything, since this is the risk we take with monthly subs I suppose? Meh. This was my last month on my yearly and it is not leaving a very good taste in my mouth about wanting to renew!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 10, 2014)

> Weird. Â I'm getting that liner, but I didn't get an email.


 Same here. I'm hoping that means that I am getting neither the black nor the silver but rather the blue or the violet. I can rock a metallic pastel lid like nobody's business, and I received the green INIKA last mont on my other account.


----------



## catipa (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ohdahlia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box 26 . . . not sure how excited I am. Anyone now how big the nyakio samples are?


Fekkai Salon Technician Color Care Shampoo Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner Buy theBalmÂ® cosmetics How â€˜Bout Them Apples?â„¢ KIND Healthy Grain Bars nyakioâ„¢ Kenyan Coffee Face Polish  nyakioâ„¢ Kenyan Coffee Body Scrub  nyakioâ„¢ Hydrating Face Oil With Kola Nut
This is my box too and I am thrilled.  I was bummed I didn't get theBalm last month and the coffee stuff sounds so interesting that I can't wait to try.


----------



## bluturtle (Apr 10, 2014)

Woooohooooo! I landed cool boxes this month...

Box 1: (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2014/april-2014-bb7)

CR Eyeliner (didn't get the email, so very cool)

Fekkai Shampoo (I actually have wanted to try the brand)

Color Club

The Balm

Kind Bar

Box 2: (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2014/april-2014-bb12)

#4 Masque

#4 Shampoo

Derma-e

Color Club

The Balm

Kind Bar

I don't even mind the duplicates, because I love saving the little nail polishes to add to gift tags!


----------



## KatieKat (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm getting box 31. I'm actually looking forward to trying the No 4 hair products. And this will be the first time in a little over a year of subscribing that I've received a 6 item box so that's kind of exciting.


----------



## magictodo (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This box is awesome and I'm thinking of restarting my old second account to try to get it. Can anyone who's gotten this post what their profile looks like?  Thank you!

I'm getting box number 22, which I'm pretty happy about:

  
Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel Color Club Gala's Gems Collection GUYandGIRL Shower Gel Davines Oi / Shampoo  Davines Oi / Conditioner  KIND Healthy Grain Bars   I really hope the nail polish is the Breakfast At... color, it's so nice!

So box 42 is mine. Here's some of my profile:

Dedicated enthusiast

Never too many bath and body products, makeup and skincare

No more than six fragrance samples

Samples, samples, samples

Classic beauty style

Hair too short for a ponytail

White, light skintone


----------



## Kerryliz (Apr 10, 2014)

Ooohh box 3!

Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel
Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle
 
Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct CC Cream
 
Color Club Gala's Gems Collection
KIND Healthy Grain Bars
SO excited for the brow gel - always something I've thought about buying because I probably desperately need it, but never got around to!


----------



## LizGeary (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm getting the eyeliner and I'm really hoping for the plum color but hey you can't really go wrong with black eyeliner! It's like having black flats or a black purse.. Sure I already have one but it will never go outta style and I could always use back ups! But seriously I want that plum!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bronzeandblush (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Too funny--I think they heard me about the updating to a yearly sub with a code only idea!  Within minutes I got this e-mail, which is funny, because I have an annual sub on that account!  



  BB is watching me!  Ok BB, I want super wonderful new products in the BB Bonus Shop that can be added with a coupon code!



 






Looking for an easy way to score 2 free Birchboxes? Just upgrade to a yearly subscription by *April 17*â€”youâ€™ll get two complimentary boxes per year, plus *99 Birchbox Points* just for signing up. Talk about a pretty fab deal. Just use code*YEARLY99* at checkout. Time to talk my husband into a yearly subscription...


----------



## natashaia (Apr 10, 2014)

For everyone receiving the nyakio.... here is a picture of the samples from their website 

http://www.nyakio.com/store/shop/NY_Sampler%20Trio_prod940001


----------



## KatieKat (Apr 10, 2014)

I also received this email on a sub that is already a yearly subscription...


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 10, 2014)

> I'm getting box 31. I'm actually looking forward to trying the No 4 hair products. And this will be the first time in a little over a year of subscribing that I've received a 6 item box so that's kind of exciting.


You're the first person I've seen to have the same box as me! I've never used a hair mask so I am happy to try the hair stuff as well. And the Balm!


----------



## KatieKat (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kimsuebob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You're the first person I've seen to have the same box as me! I've never used a hair mask so I am happy to try the hair stuff as well. And the Balm!
I don't typically wear blush, so I'm probably least excited about that of all the things in there!


----------



## catipa (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KatieKat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also received this email on a sub that is already a yearly subscription...
Me too, I have been on a month to month for so long that it made sense,  plus I don't see myself letting Birchbox go anytime soon.

Oops just noticed you already had the yearly subscription, that is a little odd.


----------



## splash79 (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm getting Box 12. I'm excited about getting theBalm and happy about the polish, but I know nothing about the No 4 or derma e.  Are they decent products?  

Number 4â„¢ Lumiere d'hiver Reconstructing Masque

Number 4â„¢ Clarifying Shampoo - 8.5 oz

derma eÂ® Hydrating Night CrÃ¨me with Hyaluronic Acid

Color Club Gala's Gems Collection

theBalmÂ® cosmetics How â€˜Bout Them Apples?â„¢

KIND Healthy Grain Bars


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 10, 2014)

My main account is getting this box: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2014/april-2014-bb29 Which includes-- *Number 4 reconstructing masque (my photo hasn't updated but I'm guessing this is a foil packet??) *Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum (I got this on my 2nd sub last month but I don't mind a spare, it's perfect to keep in my purse!) *Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner (Not really my thing but I'm interested in giving this a try) *Number 4 clarifying shampoo (ehh, didn't really want another shampoo but no biggie) *Color Club Gala Gem's Collection (Yayyy I was hoping for this! I just love polish) *KIND healthy grain bars (I love snacks in my bb, plus this puts me at 6 samples!!!) My second account is getting this box: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2014/april-2014-bb23 Which includes-- *Cynthia Rowley beauty eye pencil (I don't need another eyeliner right now but I'll hang on to it for later or trade it) *KIND healthy grain bars (not the slightest bit upset about getting another of these!) *Color Club Art Duo Pens (Seriously!? This is amazing. I am really getting into nail art these days!) *Madison Reed Nourishing Color-Enhancing Shampoo *Madison Reed Nourishing Color-Enhancing Conditioner So, another shampoo and conditioner set but at least it's a set... Too bad I didn't get this box today since I'm going out of town for the weekend and these would be perfect for travel! Oh well. Between the two boxes I'm pretty happy. I got a couple really great things that make up for the meh items. Also, I didn't go through the boxes this month like I do every other month and I think that helped my outlook. Not seeing what I'm really missing out on makes me happier about what I'm getting! The only exception is that I saw there was brow gel up for grabs and I have nice thick eyebrows that could use some taming... But overall I'm happy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 10, 2014)

> > You're the first person I've seen to have the same box as me! I've never used a hair mask so I am happy to try the hair stuff as well. And the Balm!
> 
> 
> I don't typically wear blush, so I'm probably least excited about that of all the things in there!


I wear very minimal blush but I have never used a cream so I want to try it and if I hate it, I have a lip color.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *splash79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   
I'm getting Box 12. I'm excited about getting theBalm and happy about the polish, but I know nothing about the No 4 or derma e.  Are they decent products?  

Number 4â„¢ Lumiere d'hiver Reconstructing Masque

Number 4â„¢ Clarifying Shampoo - 8.5 oz

derma eÂ® Hydrating Night CrÃ¨me with Hyaluronic Acid

Color Club Gala's Gems Collection

theBalmÂ® cosmetics How â€˜Bout Them Apples?â„¢

KIND Healthy Grain Bars

 
I like the Derma e products I have tried so far.  They seem to be good quality and work well.


----------



## misslaurelann (Apr 10, 2014)

Here are my boxes:

















As you can see, I'm getting three sumita eyeliners with two dupe boxes. I'll only have two after this month since I used a code for the other two and now that I've earned my money back in points I'm canceling those. I'm very happy with my two main boxes (the two with pictures) and specifically my main box (the bottom one). Not a big deal with dupe products though as I have plenty of ways to get rid of the dupes


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 10, 2014)

7 item box!!  I guess the Nyakio are the foils though?  And I can't eat the KIND bars- at least I don't think so.  I'm currently raw and vegan (2 month detox), so I mean, I guess it could wait around for a few months when I go veggie again?  Eyeliner's in silver, got an email confirmation about it.  AND WHY DO YOU KEEP SENDING ME NAILPOLISH BIRCHBOX?  I have so much.  I guess I'm hoping for the green?



 Cynthia Rowley Beauty Eye Pencil 
$16.00 Ships Free
More Options Available
  

 Color Club Gala's Gems Collection 1 
$13.00 Ships Free
  

 Keims Cleanshine Energizing Shampoo 2585 
$9.50 Ships Free
  

 KIND Healthy Grain Bars 
$11.88 Ships Free
More Options Available
  

 nyakioâ„¢ Kenyan Coffee Face Polish 
$34.00 Ships Free
  

 nyakioâ„¢ Kenyan Coffee Body Scrub 1 
$55.00 Ships Free
  

 nyakioâ„¢ Hydrating Face Oil With Kola Nut


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *KatieKat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I also received this email on a sub that is already a yearly subscription...


Are you nearing the end of your year? I just upgraded last month to a yearly so I'm bummed about missing out on this code! My other sub is still monthly. I haven't gotten this email on that sub, but I'm not sure if I'm ready to take the plunge on a yearly for that account yet anyway.


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KatieKat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also received this email on a sub that is already a yearly subscription...



Are you nearing the end of your year? I just upgraded last month to a yearly so I'm bummed about missing out on this code! My other sub is still monthly. I haven't gotten this email on that sub, but I'm not sure if I'm ready to take the plunge on a yearly for that account yet anyway. 
I got this one on my not-yearly account:

Upgrade Now and Get Your First Box Free* View it in your browser 

 


 

 


 






When you upgrade to a yearly Birchbox subscription, you get more than 12 straight months of beauty discovery. Even better? You'll get your first box free, plus *110 Birchbox Points* for being so awesome. Sign up now, and you'll knock one box off the price of your subscription.



  
You always get 110 points, Birchbox, when you sign up for a yearly subscription!  Thanks so much for the reminder?


----------



## goldenmeans (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
So box 42 is mine. Here's some of my profile:

Dedicated enthusiast

Never too many bath and body products, makeup and skincare

No more than six fragrance samples

Samples, samples, samples

Classic beauty style

Hair too short for a ponytail

White, light skintone
Thank you!!


----------



## tabarhodes (Apr 10, 2014)

On my main account I'm getting the brow gel, beauty protector spray, kind bar, color club polish, supergoop cc.  On my second account I'm getting exactly the same thing except for Sumita eyeliner instead of brow gel. 

I'm okay with the dupes b/c I've been wanting to try the Beauty Protector spray FOREVER!! And had been contemplating buying some of the SuperGoop CC to try it. The color club polishes are usually okay, hopefully I get two different colors. I have a 10 year old daughter though who will take them if I don't like them. Kind Bars are fine with me too. And I'm also hoping for the plum Sumita eyeliner.  The brow gel is the only thing that I'm like MEH. I have a chella brow gel and an anastasia brow gel already that I don't use.


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

7 item box!!  I guess the Nyakio are the foils though?  And I can't eat the KIND bars- at least I don't think so.  I'm currently raw and vegan (2 month detox), so I mean, I guess it could wait around for a few months when I go veggie again?  Eyeliner's in silver, got an email confirmation about it.  AND WHY DO YOU KEEP SENDING ME NAILPOLISH BIRCHBOX?  I have so much.  I guess I'm hoping for the green?
What box number is this? I only see 6 items and it's coming up kinda strange with the photos. But still that is a pretty nice box! I'm really curious about the Kenyan Coffee Face Polish! Edit: Nevermind looks like you and @MissTrix are getting the same box! I see all 7 on the photo she posted. COOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Apr 10, 2014)

Very happy with my boxes this month providing that I actually receive these items this month. I am going to have some clean hair, that's for sure!


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KatieKat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't typically wear blush, so I'm probably least excited about that of all the things in there!
I got The Balm last month.  It works as a great lip stain too.


----------



## KatieKat (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got The Balm last month.  It works as a great lip stain too. 
Good to know!


----------



## camel11 (Apr 10, 2014)

I need to e-mail BB... my profile basically only says I'm interested in Organic/Natural products. With so many good options, I got the Anastasia Brow Gel, Supergoop CC cream, Color Club, KIND bar, and the PC BHA gel. I just can't figure out why over 40 months, they have never "gotten me". I was hoping for the NYAKIO products, especially the face polish. Hopefully I can swap for it. I can't use PC BHA gel, but it's not natural anyways. Supergoop is crap -- they claim 100% natural then fill the CC cream with silicones, which isn't a natural ingredient. Super excited abotu the KIND bars, and although not "natural", I'm happy to have the brow gel on hand. Color club -- depends on the color! I hope I don't get gold, because I have a CC gold already (which I LOOOOVE for summer pedicures, it lasts forever on my toes and looks great with a tan). Oh well, I need to remind myself I sub'd this month because it paid me $5!


----------



## KatieKat (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KatieKat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also received this email on a sub that is already a yearly subscription...



Are you nearing the end of your year? I just upgraded last month to a yearly so I'm bummed about missing out on this code! My other sub is still monthly. I haven't gotten this email on that sub, but I'm not sure if I'm ready to take the plunge on a yearly for that account yet anyway. No, I actually just renewed my yearly subscription 2 months ago, so I have a lot of time left on it.


----------



## AngieSue (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Too funny--I think they heard me about the updating to a yearly sub with a code only idea!  Within minutes I got this e-mail, which is funny, because I have an annual sub on that account!  




  BB is watching me!  Ok BB, I want super wonderful new products in the BB Bonus Shop that can be added with a coupon code!



 






Looking for an easy way to score 2 free Birchboxes? Just upgrade to a yearly subscription by *April 17*â€”youâ€™ll get two complimentary boxes per year, plus *99 Birchbox Points* just for signing up. Talk about a pretty fab deal. Just use code*YEARLY99* at checkout. I got the same email and decided to upgrade. Heck, I've been paying monthly for almost 2 years. So, I'm getting 2 free boxes, got the 99 BB Points and there was a 10% discount so I paid $99 for the year.


----------



## itsMac (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got The Balm last month.  It works as a great lip stain too. 
I agree! I actually like theBalm as a lip stain better than my benetint cha cha! The cream base makes you have more control while applying vs the benetint!


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  7 item box!!  I guess the Nyakio are the foils though?  And I can't eat the KIND bars- at least I don't think so.  I'm currently raw and vegan (2 month detox), so I mean, I guess it could wait around for a few months when I go veggie again?  Eyeliner's in silver, got an email confirmation about it.  AND WHY DO YOU KEEP SENDING ME NAILPOLISH BIRCHBOX?  I have so much.  I guess I'm hoping for the green?
What box number is this? I only see 6 items and it's coming up kinda strange with the photos. But still that is a pretty nice box! I'm really curious about the Kenyan Coffee Face Polish!

Edit: Nevermind looks like you and @MissTrix are getting the same box! I see all 7 on the photo she posted. COOL




Yeah!  That's what I was going to say  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's box 32!  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2014/april-2014-bb32

Just took me a little bit to find it.  I'm really excited about the box!  And I can't complain about 7 items to review!  My only weirdness is that I've received the Color Club now FIVE TIMES since December of 2012.  Maybe I should go find out if I have nails checked off lol.  I only wear black nail polish!  Maybe I'll sell all of my gently used polishes on Reddit and make some cash.  My stash is insanity!


----------



## ashleylind (Apr 10, 2014)

I decided to resub box 3.


----------



## natashaia (Apr 10, 2014)

> I need to e-mail BB... my profile basically only says I'm interested in Organic/Natural products. With so many good options, I got the Anastasia Brow Gel, Supergoop CC cream, Color Club, KIND bar, and the PC BHA gel. I just can't figure out why over 40 months, they have never "gotten me". I was hoping for the NYAKIO products, especially the face polish. Hopefully I can swap for it. I can't use PC BHA gel, but it's not natural anyways. Supergoop is crap -- they claim 100% natural then fill the CC cream with silicones, which isn't a natural ingredient. Super excited abotu the KIND bars, and although not "natural", I'm happy to have the brow gel on hand. Color club -- depends on the color! I hope I don't get gold, because I have a CC gold already (which I LOOOOVE for summer pedicures, it lasts forever on my toes and looks great with a tan). Oh well, I need to remind myself I sub'd this month because it paid me $5!


 The nyakio are foils. If you want to trade for fouls, I would be happy to trade for the bha gel!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 10, 2014)

To those of you getting the Number 4 hair masque - it is seriously amazing. One of the few foils I would be truly psyched to get, and I already have a whole bottle. Definitely give it a try. It's magical stuff.


----------



## disconik (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hsalt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Man, I really rarely complain about my Birchbox, but this month was a real bust for me:

Gilchrist &amp; Soames Body Wash -- Just got the stupid G&amp;S shampoo/conditioner products last month too, stop sending me hotel freebies Birchbox!

Paula's Choice RESIST Anti-Aging Clear Skin Hydrator -- Got Paula's Choice 2 months ago and generally not a fan of her products. But I'll say at least this fits my profile.

Miss Jessie's Transitioner Magic - Made for hair transitioning from relaxed to natural...I mean, it is great that they are sending products for people with specific needs...but I don't have relaxed hair. This one is a huge WTF for me. 

Sumita Eyeliner-- the one thing I am excited to try! Crossing my fingers for plum, betting on black.

KIND Bar - okay, this is fine too.

Overall, just really unexcited, bleh! Can't decide if it would be worth it to reach out to BB or not...I doubt they would do anything, since this is the risk we take with monthly subs I suppose? Meh. This was my last month on my yearly and it is not leaving a very good taste in my mouth about wanting to renew!


We can be bummed out box twins together.  And I got the G&amp;S shampoo/conditioner last month and slammed it.  I'm really irritated that they'd send me another one.  I'm in the same WTF boat as you on the Miss Jessie's.  If the eyeliner is black, it's going up for trade or the UD i'm getting in my ipsy bag is going up for trade.


----------



## Amby6912 (Apr 10, 2014)

Well, even though I won't get to open my boces and use them for another week or so I looked. And I'll probably keep tormenting myself wishing I had my boxes to play with all the pretty stuff...but since I'm packing pretty much everything in the house right now, I suppose there's no time to enjoy anything. I packed all but a small thing of my makeup and skincare yesterday. Just a few essentials to get me through.

Main account:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2014/april-2014-bb27

Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner

Beauty Protector Protect and Detangle

Supergoop! Daily Correct CC Cream

Color Club

Kind bar

Second account: 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2014/april-2014-bb14

Number 4 Reconstructing Masque

Harvey Prince Yogini

Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner

Number 4 Clarifying Shampoo

Color Club

Kind bar

While I am getting two Sumita liners and two Color Club polishes I'm happy with both boxes! I finally get to find out what is so special about the Beauty Protector spray without having to spend my points! And well, I am getting a LOT of liner this month. So far out of the 5 boxes I get I am getting a liner in 3 of them! Hopefully the two Sumita liners will be different colors! Can't wait to try the BP spray!


----------



## lauravee (Apr 10, 2014)

Anyone else's box page/shipping not updated? They charged my credit card but my box is still showing March.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 10, 2014)

> My mail account is getting... Number 4 Masque Number 4 Clarifying Shampoo Sumita Eye Pencil Harvey Prince Yogini Color Club Gala Gem Polish Kind Bar Opinions... Surprisingly the dupe of the hair products don't upset me that much. I'll use them. It's not like a dupe of something I won't use. The eye pencil makes me happy as long as it's not lime green or black. If it's purple I'll be happy! The perfume... well I haven't gotten a Harvey Prince one yet so I'm kinda happy to try one. I hope it is something I will wear. I am happy for the nail polish IF it's in blue or (preferably) green. I'll toss the Kind bar into my purse. Diabetics always need snack around.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Over all I am happy with both boxes. I think it's a good variety for me! The only item I won't use is the nail art.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm getting this box too. I'm really glad I learned the trick of making an account with no profile -- you guys are onto something there. I like the no profile box much better than the boxes with the accurate profile I carefully filled out. This month, that account is getting a Frederick Fekkai foil I've already gotten a million times and some other stuff that doesn't interest me at all except for The Balm. Not sure what this means, lol, but I think I'm going to stick with no profile!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

We can be bummed out box twins together.  And I got the G&amp;S shampoo/conditioner last month and slammed it.  I'm really irritated that they'd send me another one.  I'm in the same WTF boat as you on the Miss Jessie's.  If the eyeliner is black, it's going up for trade or the UD i'm getting in my ipsy bag is going up for trade.  
Ugh, yeah, bad box buddies! I really don't get the Miss Jessie's thing and am annoyed by it. To me it's the same thing as getting sent a foundation in the wrong color (which BB clearly tries not to do)...it is a very specific hair concern that I have clearly indicated in my profile that I do NOT have.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 10, 2014)

Do you guys think they take our purchase history into account when sending boxes? I don't actually use many hair products, but I buy both of mine at Birchbox, so I feel like maybe that's why they send me shampoo samples every month.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 10, 2014)

Whoa I'm getting a crap ton of Color Club and Kind bars!

Box 39





Box 27





Box 33





Box 3





Box 2





I wonder if I'll score all four shades of polish? 

Other dups are Supergoop, Anastasia and Beauty Protector.  So I'll have a few things to swap and lots of kind bars to eat!


----------



## natashaia (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whoa I'm getting a crap ton of Color Club and Kind bars!

Box 39





Box 27





Box 33





Box 3





Box 2





I wonder if I'll score all four shades of polish? 

Other dups are Supergoop, Anastasia and Beauty Protector.  So I'll have a few things to swap and lots of kind bars to eat!  
you received the paula's choice aha and bha! thats awesome.


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 10, 2014)

Does anyone know if the Paula's choice liquid bha sample is a foil? I love that stuff, but because it's liquid it's terribly difficult to sample as a foil. I know from experience. My skin hates the aha. I have that deluxe sample from a previous order.


----------



## Tamarin (Apr 10, 2014)

Pretty happy overall with my boxes. I've never tried any No 4 products before, what's with all the hate for them?

Promo account: 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2014/april-2014-bb14 

It seems like a lot of people are getting this box, I just hope I get the plum sumita.  And hopefully a different color of the polish.

Main account (don't know box #):

I got the balm on my promo account last month but traded it...I may try it this time as a lip stain.  This is the first time since Dec that I'm getting perfume, and I did select "no more than 6" so it looks like that works =)

The pic doesn't show up properly but the last item is the kind bar.

Your April Products
  

 Atelier Cologne CÃ©drat Enivrant Cologne Absolue - 100ml 118 $105.00 Ships Free
  

 Color Club Gala's Gems Collection 2 $13.00 Ships Free
  

 Davines Oi / All in One Milk 1 $28.00 Ships Free
  

 theBalmÂ® cosmetics How â€˜Bout Them Apples?â„¢ 5253 $32.00 Ships Free
  

 KIND Healthy Grain Bars 5 $11.88 Ships Free
More Options Available


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 10, 2014)

> Does anyone know if the Paula's choice liquid bha sample is a foil? I love that stuff, but because it's liquid it's terribly difficult to sample as a foil. I know from experience. My skin hates the aha. I have that deluxe sample from a previous order.


 I can see one of them on Instagram and it's a pretty big bottle. Can't tell which one it is though.


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Whoa I'm getting a crap ton of Color Club and Kind bars!

Box 39



 Box 27



 Box 33



 Box 3



 Box 2



 I wonder if I'll score all four shades of polish? 

Other dups are Supergoop, Anastasia and Beauty Protector.  So I'll have a few things to swap and lots of kind bars to eat!  


Holy moly, you have 5 accounts!!! Haha you are one dedciated BB subscriber. Did you have to create new emails just to do that? I would be too scared of dupes to do more than 2 accounts. I'm a wuss! But across your subs you are getting some good stuff! Woohoo


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 10, 2014)

> Does anyone know if the Paula's choice liquid bha sample is a foil? I love that stuff, but because it's liquid it's terribly difficult to sample as a foil. I know from experience. My skin hates the aha. I have that deluxe sample from a previous order.


 Not totally sure about this one but I've gotten two other PC samples through BB &amp; they were both little tubes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whoa I'm getting a crap ton of Color Club and Kind bars!

Box 39





Box 27





Box 33





Box 3





Box 2





I wonder if I'll score all four shades of polish? 

Other dups are Supergoop, Anastasia and Beauty Protector.  So I'll have a few things to swap and lots of kind bars to eat!  
5 Birchbox subscriptions?  Whoa!  I'm jealous!  I just opened my 3rd for this month.  I'm considering a 4th.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 10, 2014)

> Do you guys think they take our purchase history into account when sending boxes? I don't actually use many hair products, but I buy both of mine at Birchbox, so I feel like maybe that's why they send me shampoo samples every month.


 They have specifically stated that they do not consider store purchases when assigning boxes. In fact, it's entirely possible to receive something in your box that you already ordered.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 10, 2014)

> They have specifically stated that they do not consider store purchases when assigning boxes. In fact, it's entirely possible to receive something in your box that you already ordered.


 This is good to know. Thank you! I will go back to ordering my shampoo with reckless abandon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 10, 2014)

The tracking for my 2 Birchboxes that have shipped still hasn't updated on the BB website, but when I put the numbers into the USPS website, they both say they were picked up by the shipping partner on the 4th.  That is the last update.  It was a week ago.  This is horrible.  I want my boxes!

Totally off topic, but I keep thinking some month Birchbox will surprise me with a red nail polish.  I wear polish every single day, and only bright fire engine red or a dark cherry red.  I'm boring, I know, but I like what I like and I adore red nails.


----------



## itsMac (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whoa I'm getting a crap ton of Color Club and Kind bars!

  
I wonder if I'll score all four shades of polish? 

Other dups are Supergoop, Anastasia and Beauty Protector.  So I'll have a few things to swap and lots of kind bars to eat!  
I love that you used the phrase "crap ton"!


----------



## itsMac (Apr 10, 2014)

Also, I got the Gilchrist &amp; Soames lotion last month in both boxes and my reviews were basically "whyyyyy are you doing this to meeee"...so this month I got the G&amp;S body wash and BB is all;





well played, BB. Well played.


----------



## jayeme (Apr 10, 2014)

My main account isn't updated for some reason :/ So annoying as it seems like I'm the only one with that problem! But I am getting several boxes this month because I am an addict:

One of this box:

Sumita eyeliner

Kind Bar

Paula's Chocie RESIST

Miss Jessie's Transitioner Magic

Gilchrist &amp; Soames body wash

THREE of this box:

Number 4 Mask

HP Yogini

Number 4 Shampoo

Kind Bar

CC Nail Polish

Sumita eyeliner

......How am I getting THREE of the same box??? A box I'm not even excited about. Kind of annoyed about this one. I am excited about the Paula's Choice and Miss Jessie's in the first box. But I wanted some brow gel! And maybe a Cynthia Rowley eyeliner! And BP spray! And Supergoop CC Cream! And I get none of those things. Also, I already own the Sumita eyeliner travel set so I definitely don't need four more of those.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm getting Box #32 ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Has anybody actually received this box? I want to see what sizes/colors the products are.

Cynthia Rowley Beauty Eye Pencil Color Club Gala's Gems Collection Keims Cleanshine Energizing Shampoo KIND Healthy Grain Bars nyakioâ„¢ Kenyan Coffee Face Polish nyakioâ„¢ Kenyan Coffee Body Scrub nyakioâ„¢ Hydrating Face Oil With Kola Nut   The only thing I know I won't use is the shampoo because it has SLS (sulfate) in it. I'm a little surprised BB even has that since I thought they were a little more health/beauty conscious, but that's okay. I don't use any shampoo but shampoo bars so any shampoo they send, no matter what the ingredients, is just going to be a no-go for me. And with a 7 item box, I don't mind at all ^_~   I love face oils, I love scrubs/polishes, and I love nail polish (at least in most colors). The eyeliner would be more exciting if I wasn't already getting an UD eyeliner from Ipsy this month, and if I actually used dark eyeliners more often. But I'm still happy to be getting a makeup product. I'm interested to try the grain bar as well.   Overall, I'm pretty darn excited ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jonimeow (Apr 10, 2014)

Getting CR eyeliner - should be silver Color Club Gems Kind bar Derma-e night cream Atelier Cedrat Enivrant Cologne Isn't the Atelier a men's cologne they have sent out in the BIrchbox Man boxes??


----------



## RedBadger (Apr 10, 2014)

Yea! Box 16! I wish it were here now!

Davines Oi Shampoo

Davines Oi Conditioner

Anastasia Clear Brow Gel

Shea Terra Organics Black Soap Deep Pore Cleanser

KIND bar

Bee Kind Body Lotion

I was hoping for The Balm blush or a Color Club Polish, but I'm super happy about this month even without those items.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 10, 2014)

> Getting CR eyeliner - should be silver Color Club Gems Kind bar Derma-e night cream Atelier Cedrat Enivrant Cologne Isn't the Atelier a men's cologne they have sent out in the BIrchbox Man boxes??


 The Atelier is unisex! It looks like box 14 has the white polish. I'm really excited to try that!


----------



## LindaD (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jonimeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Getting
CR eyeliner - should be silver
Color Club Gems
Kind bar
Derma-e night cream
Atelier Cedrat Enivrant Cologne

Isn't the Atelier a men's cologne they have sent out in the BIrchbox Man boxes??
Most of Atelier's scents are unisex. I actually love the Cedrat Envirant, it's just a citron version of Orange sanguine and it smells great (though it doesn't last as long, boo).


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 10, 2014)

Box 32 for me. Bummed I didn't get The Balm blush, but I'll live. Also, is the Cynthia Rowley liner that's going out black? Because...ugh. ANOTHER black liner. :/

Cynthia Rowley Eye Liner

Color Club Nail Polish 

Keims CleanShine Energizing Shampoo

Kind Bar

Nyakio Coffee Face Polish

Nyakio Coffee Body Scrub

Nyakio Face Oil

Gonna bet right now the Nyakio stuff is going to be in foils (especially the oil). It's all good, though. I wanted to try the scrub, so I'm happy.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box 32 for me. Bummed I didn't get The Balm blush, but I'll live. Also, is the Cynthia Rowley liner that's going out black? Because...ugh. ANOTHER black liner. :/

Cynthia Rowley Eye Liner

Color Club Nail Polish 

Keims CleanShine Energizing Shampoo

Kind Bar

Nyakio Coffee Face Polish

Nyakio Coffee Body Scrub

Nyakio Face Oil

Gonna bet right now the Nyakio stuff is going to be in foils (especially the oil). It's all good, though. I wanted to try the scrub, so I'm happy.
Black or silver--some people got e-mails asking them to choose, some of us did not.


----------



## probablyedible (Apr 10, 2014)

Another 7 items box.. 3 of them are most likely foils (Nyakios) but I'm okay with that if it means 7 items up for review!   The Klorane and theBalm are dupes for me from my on again and off again second account but that's okay.  For the Cynthia Rowley though, I never even got an email for it to ask me which color I prefer so curious which one they will send. Really hoping I will get the black and not the silver one.  Other than that, I really do like my box this month.  This is box 42 by the way!


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm getting box 18: Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel - I've been wanting to try this! Shea Terra Organics Rose Hips Black Soap Deep Pore Facial Cleanser - this looks promising! BeeKind Body Lotion - can always use more lotion! Davines Oi/Shampoo - eh Davines Oi/Conditioner - eh Kind Healthy Grain Bar - I'll eat it lol


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 10, 2014)

Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk
 
Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct CC Cream
 
Paulaâ€™s Choice Skin Perfecting 2% BHA Liquid Exfoliant
 
Cynthia Rowley Beauty Eye Pencil
 
KIND Healthy Grain Bars
Not too thrilled, honestly.  Everything but the Kind bar will go up for trade.  Kind is sooo tasty!  

I just went to see what I had in my profile and messed around with it hoping it will help.  

I think, maybe, that birchbox just isn't for me.  I know it's only ten dollars but most of what I receive isn't anything I would use.  

Part of it is probably that I now have too many subscription boxes (omg, is there such a thing!?).  I've got more Klorane than I can use, too many eye pencils (love you Ipsy and Sample Society!), and I just received that Paula's Choice in.... Glossybox, maybe?  

If I didn't have my other sub boxes, I would be in love with the fact that I got Paula's Choice and a Cynthia Rowley eye pencil!


----------



## morethanaohk (Apr 10, 2014)

Has anyone gotten box 45 or 37? I am wondering what color eye liner and nail polish is in these boxes!


----------



## OatmealandLace (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi Everyone! I've been a stalker of MUT for awhile now and decided to join. My box just shipped today, seems later this month for some reason.  I was trying to go spoiler free for my BB this month but I have no self control! I'm getting box 14:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2014/april-2014-bb14

Number 4 Reconstructing Masque: Interesting, never tried anything like this before so it will definitely get used  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Number 4 Clarifying Shampoo: eh, will give it a whirl

Harvey Prince Yogini: eh, maybe I will love it though

Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner: I've never tried anything but black eyeliner so I'm hoping (like everyone else) that I get the plum

Color Club: Love nail polish, hoping for Gold Struck

KIND bar: Yummmm, better than tea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 10, 2014)

So I got my 2nd account's box: BP spray, Kind bar, green CC, Supergoop, and brow gel, not too shabby. Wasn't planning to keep this one for next month so I cancelled, but changed my mind when I remembered the SFBB100 code, so I used it not only did it work, but it gave me 200 extra points instead of 100!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  you received the paula's choice aha and bha! thats awesome. 
Perk of having 5 boxes

Quote: Holy moly, you have 5 accounts!!! Haha you are one dedciated BB subscriber. Did you have to create new emails just to do that? I would be too scared of dupes to do more than 2 accounts. I'm a wuss! But across your subs you are getting some good stuff! Woohoo
Yeah I'm freaking nuts. They almost all started as gift subs, then I just kept adding.  I have 5 legit emails that I use (like I said nuts, two of them are legit work emails). I should note that my profiles are very, very different, I did that to get a wide variety of samples and it works, no dup boxes yet, one profile is completely empty, one has everything checked that can possibly be checked, the other three are a combo of choices.  I think that's the key to not getting dup boxes, strive to make your profiles at different as possible.  

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  5 Birchbox subscriptions?  Whoa!  I'm jealous!  I just opened my 3rd for this month.  I'm considering a 4th. 
I know, it's stupid. But that's my limit. I had only one box for a year before I started adding subscriptions.  

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love that you used the phrase "crap ton"!
I swear a lot IRL but I realize it's neither ladylike/professional and some folks are sensitive to curse words. So I use crap-ton and doo doo poops in place of sh*t/sh*tty.


----------



## Deareux (Apr 10, 2014)

Looks like I'm getting box 1.

Klorane Dry Shampoo - I love this stuff, so I'm excited to get more!

Cynthia Rowley Beauty Eye Pencil - I can always use more eye pencils.

theBalm How 'Bout Them Apples? - I'm excited to try this, I love theBalm products.

KIND Healthy Grain Bar

nyakio Face Polish + Body Scrub + Face Oil - Probably going to be foils, but I don't mind. I've never heard of this brand so I'm curious to see.

Overall, I think I'm getting a great box this month!


----------



## casey anne (Apr 10, 2014)

Does anyone else love the new Baggu items as much as I do!!??

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/baggu-small-3d-zip-bag


----------



## itsMac (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone else love the new Baggu items as much as I do!!??

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/baggu-small-3d-zip-bag
Those are adorable! You are my newest MUT enabler...goodbye points, hello baggu.


----------



## Tamarin (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My main account isn't updated for some reason :/ So annoying as it seems like I'm the only one with that problem! But I am getting several boxes this month because I am an addict:

One of this box:

Sumita eyeliner

Kind Bar

Paula's Chocie RESIST

Miss Jessie's Transitioner Magic

Gilchrist &amp; Soames body wash

THREE of this box:

Number 4 Mask

HP Yogini

Number 4 Shampoo

Kind Bar

CC Nail Polish

Sumita eyeliner

......How am I getting THREE of the same box??? A box I'm not even excited about. Kind of annoyed about this one. I am excited about the Paula's Choice and Miss Jessie's in the first box. But I wanted some brow gel! And maybe a Cynthia Rowley eyeliner! And BP spray! And Supergoop CC Cream! And I get none of those things. Also, I already own the Sumita eyeliner travel set so I definitely don't need four more of those. 
I think the 2nd box is the one associated with the promo code (SFBB100).  I'm getting this box on the account that I used the code with.


----------



## casey anne (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Those are adorable! You are my newest MUT enabler...goodbye points, hello baggu.
LOL! At least it's only $8!!


----------



## itsMac (Apr 10, 2014)

@casey anne yes! You are my frugal enabler!


----------



## itsMac (Apr 10, 2014)

I was sooooo excited to see Birchbox mention their meeting with Beauty Blender on Instagram...and now (woohooo!) Beauty Blender is in the Birchbox shop!

This calls for a Dancing Banana...


----------



## casey anne (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @casey anne yes! You are my frugal enabler!
I'll take that title!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 10, 2014)

Ugh at April. Bring on May already.

My box should've been here to day because it was in Atlanta yesterday but nope, thanks newgistics. So I peeked at my contents and also found pics of it on instagram. Not terribly excited about foil packets of davines (hopefully the oi shampoo and conditioner is better than the love formulas) and a small thing of body wash, and that anastasia brow gel i despised when i got it from ipsy (however, with that said, i will try the brow gel again just to see if i got a crap sample from ipsy, i felt like i didn't get any product out of it at all). I'll just eat my kind bar and paint my nails and pout when I get my box.

Don't mind me though, I've just been very stressed today and was excited about my box and then it killed my mood further (waah wahh i'll be over it in an hour bahahah).


----------



## meaganola (Apr 10, 2014)

> I think the 2nd box is the one associated with the promo code (SFBB100). Â I'm getting this box on the account that I used the code with.


 I used that promo code and am getting box 32.


----------



## itsMac (Apr 10, 2014)

@kawaiimeows I haven't tried any of the BB davines products, but I did get a ton of the Davines MoMo shampoo and conditioner at a Loews hotel on a work trip and I really love it! Hopefully the oi is just as great! I've noticed a lot of the shampoos/conditioners are for color treated or mega moisturizing this month...I kind of love that!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 10, 2014)

> @kawaiimeows I haven't tried any of the BB davines products, but I did get a ton of the Davines MoMo shampoo and conditioner at a Loews hotel on a work trip and I really love it! Hopefully the oi is just as great! I've noticed a lot of the shampoos/conditioners are for color treated or mega moisturizing this month...I kind of love that!!


 That's good to know! I'll probably give it a try on a day I don't have to leave the house because the Davines LOVE made my hair extremely oily. It's definitely one for dry or damaged hair, not oily virgin hair.


----------



## itsMac (Apr 10, 2014)

eek....hopefully this davines line doesn't make you oily!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 10, 2014)

> eek....hopefully this davines line doesn't make you oily!!


 The description said for all hair types so I'm gonna hold em to that!


----------



## ramblingsofkai (Apr 10, 2014)

Got BB25 not my kind of box. Was really hoping for the nail polish or any of the nyakio products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katyrn (Apr 10, 2014)

What is the hate about with #4?

My main box hasn't loaded yet... ugh. But I'm pretty happy with my 2nd and 3rd boxes even if there are a lot of dupes. I'm especially happy for the BP spray because I've almost ordered it without trying it!!

Account #2
 





Account #3


----------



## emilylithium (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Have your box contents actually loaded yet, or are you looking at the generic box landing page? This is not what the box number URL looks like (you will see this URL every single month. Disregard it for the purpose of the box number):
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1

Once box contents load, you will be able to access the box number under the Box History section. That URL will look more or less like this:
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2014/april-2014-bb32
oh i see. actually, it is the first link. so i guess it hasn't loaded yet. I totally thought that means box 1 

Thanks a lot! maybe i will just have to wait till it comes then. at least i now know that i have a chance of not getting dupes.


----------



## ScopeIt (Apr 10, 2014)

3 sodding boxes, 2 total dupes, and no frigging TheBalm. I give up!


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Have your box contents actually loaded yet, or are you looking at the generic box landing page? This is not what the box number URL looks like (you will see this URL every single month. Disregard it for the purpose of the box number):
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1

Once box contents load, you will be able to access the box number under the Box History section. That URL will look more or less like this:
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2014/april-2014-bb32
Oohhh... I didn't know that! So I guess that means my box hasn't loaded yet.



  Thanks for that info!


----------



## disconik (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hsalt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh, yeah, bad box buddies! I really don't get the Miss Jessie's thing and am annoyed by it. To me it's the same thing as getting sent a foundation in the wrong color (which BB clearly tries not to do)...it is a very specific hair concern that I have clearly indicated in my profile that I do NOT have. 

I agree.  I think I'm just going to take curly hair off my profile because I think THEY think I must mean I have super tight curls and I don't.  Plus my hair is fine (which is indicated) so putting something with that many oils and with glycerin as the second ingredient is really going to weigh my hair down.  I live in the gulf coast area.  High humidity+triple degree heat+heavy essential oil based products = not a good look for me.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whoa I'm getting a crap ton of Color Club and Kind bars!

Box 39





Box 27





Box 33





Box 3





Box 2





I wonder if I'll score all four shades of polish? 

Other dups are Supergoop, Anastasia and Beauty Protector.  So I'll have a few things to swap and lots of kind bars to eat!  


I will be stalking you for the color club!  lol


----------



## JulietIsTaken (Apr 10, 2014)

Long time lurker, first time poster here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Looks like I'm getting box 29. 



 Number 4â„¢ Lumiere d'hiver Reconstructing Masque 47 $58.00 Ships Free
  

 Supergoop!Â® City Sunscreen Serum 6459 $42.00 Ships Free
  

 Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner 3415 $11.00 Ships Free
More Options Available
  

 Number 4â„¢ Clarifying Shampoo - 8.5 oz 2565 $32.00 Ships Free
  

 Color Club Gala's Gems Collection 2 $13.00 Ships Free
  

 KIND Healthy Grain Bars 5 $11.88 Ships Free
More Options Available
I'm interested in the kind bar, eye liner and the polish, but that's all. 
I received the Number 4 hair spray a few months ago and wasn't impressed, hopefully the shampoo and mask are better. Looking like a generic knock off from Sally isn't winning them any awards with me. lol


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I agree.  I think I'm just going to take curly hair off my profile because I think THEY think I must mean I have super tight curls and I don't.  Plus my hair is fine (which is indicated) so putting something with that many oils and with glycerin as the second ingredient is really going to weigh my hair down.  I live in the gulf coast area.  High humidity+triple degree heat+heavy essential oil based products = not a good look for me.

I will be stalking you for the color club!  lol
Box 3 came with Breakfast at

I'll see if I have any more boxes at home, I have a bad feeling I'm getting five bottles of the same shade.  

Oh well, if so they'll make easy gifts.


----------



## emilylithium (Apr 10, 2014)

Does anyone know how we see the box content if we are new?


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 10, 2014)

Yay! Just saw box 33 (my 2nd box) on Instagram and the polish is green.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 10, 2014)

> Does anyone know how weÂ see the box content if we are new?


 It usually takes longer for those to update. Probably sometime next week.


----------



## caseybean025 (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm curious about the nail art pen! I'm seriously hoping the eyeliner isn't black... I have like 15 unopened black liners. I donate them, but it's still just so many sitting around until donation time! And I'd like to get products I'm actually excited to try. :-( Edit to ask if anyone knows the color of the CR eyeliner. Is that the one they sent out the email for to pick a color? I went back a few pages, but must have missed it.


----------



## itsMac (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay! Just saw box 33 (my 2nd box) on Instagram and the polish is green.
You have just made my day! I was really hoping that 33 would have "Breakfast at..."!!


----------



## AMaas (Apr 10, 2014)

I peeked.  I'm getting Box 18.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2014/april-2014-bb18

Overall I'm OK with this box, but it's kind of boring.  And I love Birchbox to pieces.  But in general the product lineup for April just seems a little blah and repetitive to me.   

I do like the promotion this month for more conscious products, though I wish they would have included other nasty preservatives to avoid like formaldehydes,DEA/MEA/TEAs, etc., and brands against animal testing in the conscious group.   

I'd also like to start seeing more products for moms like the Bijabody tea.  That's a cool addition - I wonder if it was influenced by Katia's pregnancy?       

And who knows?  Maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised by my samples.  I was just about to purchase some Anastasia Brow Gel, so at least now I can cross that off my list.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay! Just saw box 33 (my 2nd box) on Instagram and the polish is green.
Oh man I'm getting box 33 as well, that's two Breakfast At's out of potentially 5 yikes!


----------



## itsMac (Apr 10, 2014)

Hopefully Breakfast At is your only dupe, and you end up with the entire CC Gaia collection @Ann Tucci!


----------



## Lesliek0211 (Apr 10, 2014)

I got Box41 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2014/april-2014-bb41

Pretty pleased with it, really excited to see what color the polish is. I'm glad I'm not getting any eyeliners, as I have a ton and I'm getting the UD one in my ipsy box.


----------



## itsMac (Apr 10, 2014)

oooh jealous of your facial cleanser @Lesliek0211!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hopefully Breakfast At is your only dupe, and you end up with the entire CC Gaia collection @Ann Tucci!
That would be pretty sweet, if I got that lucky.  Not too worried, my sister loves Tiffany's, she'll get my extra bottle of Breakfast At.


----------



## LizGeary (Apr 10, 2014)

Ok they seriously weren't joking with this tiny tube of supergoop cc crem


----------



## itsMac (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok they seriously weren't joking with this tiny tube of supergoop cc crem
 I have visions of last month's Coola in my head...


----------



## camel11 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â I have visions of last month's Coola in my head...


Greatttt... I couldn't get rid of the Coola and now I will have a supergoop wasting away with it!


----------



## AMaas (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok they seriously weren't joking with this tiny tube of supergoop cc crem
I know it's a small tube, but in my opinion that eye cream is fantastic...and $45 for a full size tube.  Mine just expired.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I hope you enjoy the sample!  A little goes a long way.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I have visions of last month's Coola in my head...



Greatttt... I couldn't get rid of the Coola and now I will have a supergoop wasting away with it! I got 4 bottles of coola last month (I think) I managed to try one and swap or get rid of the rest somehow.  Ya never know.


----------



## itsMac (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I have visions of last month's Coola in my head...



Greatttt... I couldn't get rid of the Coola and now I will have a supergoop wasting away with it! I used all of the coola in one swoop by accident! I squeezed the tube to do a swatch on my hand and I guess I was too vigorous, bc it all came out...my hand felt nice, though...


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I got my 2nd account's box: BP spray, Kind bar, green CC, Supergoop, and brow gel, not too shabby. Wasn't planning to keep this one for next month so I cancelled, but changed my mind when I remembered the SFBB100 code, so I used it not only did it work, but it gave me 200 extra points instead of 100!
So....   I saw this...

And even though I didnt like the box I got this month.  I cancelled my sub and resubbed right away using that code you suggested.  Bam.  200 points.  Now.... What to buy, what to buy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 10, 2014)

> > Â
> >
> >
> > > Â  Â I have visions of last month's Coola in my head...
> ...


 I think the last Coola I got went out as an extra in a swap to someone unsuspecting whose wishlist said she liked Coola.


----------



## naturalactions (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So....   I saw this...

And even though I didnt like the box I got this month.  I cancelled my sub and resubbed right away using that code you suggested.  Bam.  200 points.  Now.... What to buy, what to buy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
This got you a second April box right?


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 10, 2014)

2 boxes....2 totally different profiles....4 out of 5 items are dupes. WAAAH!!!! Lol In other related news, I got shipping on both at the same time. One box arrived yesterday and the other is still sitting since the 4th. I tried the brow gel, I like it. It doesn't crust up like most brow gels do. I didn't like the KIND bar, I never jumped on the sea salt band wagon. I probably would have liked it without the salt. The only reason I didn't get 5 out of 5 dupes is bc my main sub already got the BP last summer. Do they keep things going for that long? Don't get me wrong I love it but just wondering.


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 10, 2014)

> So.... Â  I saw this... And even though I didnt like the box I got this month. Â I cancelled my sub and resubbed right away using that code you suggested. Â Bam. Â 200 points. Â Now.... What to buy, what to buy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Didn't work for me. ðŸ˜• only the extra 100 points. Oh well.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This got you a second April box right?
Yes.  Which is a bummer but maybe my second box will be better.  I mean... my first box... pretty much anything will be better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes.  Which is a bummer but maybe my second box will be better.  I mean... my first box... pretty much anything will be better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
OMG thank you! I just got 200 points too!!


----------



## jewdiful (Apr 10, 2014)

My tracking is stuck on this:

April 4, 2014 , 1:14 am

Picked Up by Shipping Partner

MOUNT JULIET, TN 37122 

No updates since. Is this normal, or should I be concerned it's lost? Usually there's only a day or two between the first and second tracking updates. I've had awful problems with USPS lately though so I'm really not surprised.


----------



## KatieKat (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG thank you! I just got 200 points too!! 
Me too!!


----------



## chaostheory (Apr 10, 2014)

So I got my tracking days ago and it still isn't in the system, and it's been past the "wait 24-48 hours for it to show up" timeline. I emailed Birchbox, and I was like, is there any way this is just an incorrect tracking code? I didn't imply that it was missing, just that I wondered if the tracking code was wrong and that's why it never updated. They emailed back and said they'd send me another box! That's crazy!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KatieKat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too!!
Yay!

The funny thing is that I signed up for this month using the BB100 and got 100 points.  But the SFBB100 is obviously better!  Although I wonder why we got 200 and some only got 100??


----------



## casey anne (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I got my tracking days ago and it still isn't in the system, and it's been past the "wait 24-48 hours for it to show up" timeline. I emailed Birchbox, and I was like, is there any way this is just an incorrect tracking code? I didn't imply that it was missing, just that I wondered if the tracking code was wrong and that's why it never updated. They emailed back and said they'd send me another box! That's crazy! 
Did you try putting your tracking number into usps? And I got 2 extra boxes last month for all of the shipping craziness - 5 boxes total!


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 10, 2014)

> So I got my tracking days ago and it still isn't in the system, and it's been past the "wait 24-48 hours for it to show up" timeline. I emailed Birchbox, and I was like, is there any way this is just an incorrect tracking code? I didn't imply that it was missing, just that I wondered if the tracking code was wrong and that's why it never updated. They emailed back and said they'd send me another box! That's crazy!Â


 Mine hardly ever update through the email, I just copy and paste the number into USPS and it shows up.


----------



## Kereneko (Apr 10, 2014)

Bleh box 27

Sumita Liner

Beauty Protector

Supergoop

Color Club

and a healthy grain bar..

I guess Im excited for the liner? I hope its a fun color.

Not my favorite box. Oh well.


----------



## chaostheory (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you try putting your tracking number into usps? And I got 2 extra boxes last month for all of the shipping craziness - 5 boxes total!
oh good idea! I was just clicking the link to the UPSMI page. I put it into USPS and it says it was picked up by shipping partner on April 4. I think they consider it lost when it hasn't been updated in 3 days or more. So that must be why they're sending me a new one? I really wanted that color club nail polish though!


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 10, 2014)

> So.... Â  I saw this... And even though I didnt like the box I got this month. Â I cancelled my sub and resubbed right away using that code you suggested. Â Bam. Â 200 points. Â Now.... What to buy, what to buy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Awesome! Glad it worked for you too!


----------



## casey anne (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh good idea! I was just clicking the link to the UPSMI page. I put it into USPS and it says it was picked up by shipping partner on April 4. I think they consider it lost when it hasn't been updated in 3 days or more. So that must be why they're sending me a new one? I really wanted that color club nail polish though!
I'm glad it showed up for you, but yes, maybe that is what they are thinking? If it hasn't moved since April 4, where is it then?


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 10, 2014)

Lots of pictures from the Birchbox Mally event on Instagram. I wish they carried more of her stuff. She has an eye brightener cream that I really want to try!


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 10, 2014)

> Yay! The funny thing is that I signed up for this month using the BB100 and got 100 points. Â But the SFBB100 is obviously better! Â Although I wonder why we got 200 and some only got 100??


 I had used the SFBB100 code on a different account last month and got 100 points like I was supposed to. No idea it's giving 200 now. I'm not gonna complain! Also, I'm fairly certain we won't get another. April box, but that we just prepaid for May. I'm fine with it either way it goes though. My boxes I ordered last month in the middle of the month were way better than my yearly sub.


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 10, 2014)

> I'm glad it showed up for you, but yes, maybe that is what they are thinking? If it hasn't moved since April 4, where is it then?


 All 3 of my boxes started the tracking system on the same night, within 20 minutes of each other. One of them I received today in Iowa, the other two didn't update until this morning and they are still in NJ. Makes no sense.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Woah, those are some dream boxes!!!
Quote: Originally Posted by *Mayrax3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wow you got really great boxes!
Quote: Originally Posted by *onelilspark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Your main account box was the one I was lusting after!  I'm so jealous!!
Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So jealous was really hoping to try the coffee polish stuff.
Thanks you all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have no idea how I got so lucky, but the trend with my main account seems to be: 1 amazing month then 2 bad months. XD Now if only my boxes will update shipping...


----------



## Imberis (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm getting Box 32. I really wanted the blush, but this box looks good. I guess since it has seven items (even if they're foil samples) that means I get to do seven reviews and get points for those?


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 10, 2014)

one of my boxes still hasn't up dated    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessilng (Apr 10, 2014)

Love the box that's coming to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Couldn't be happier....unless I get an extra box like last month! I think they finally heard that I don't use conditioner in the shower and sent me a masque and a shampoo instead. Love! I never know what to do with the matching shampoo conditioner sets.


----------



## LindaD (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone else love the new Baggu items as much as I do!!??

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/baggu-small-3d-zip-bag

Ahh, and one of the medium bags is patterned with alpacas!

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/baggu-medium-3d-zip-bag


----------



## ZeeOmega (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessilng* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love the box that's coming to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Couldn't be happier....unless I get an extra box like last month! I think they finally heard that I don't use conditioner in the shower and sent me a masque and a shampoo instead. Love! I never know what to do with the matching shampoo conditioner sets.





I got this box and it was waiting for me when I got home! =) I won't be using the masque (it has silicones I can't use) and I can't use perfumes, but I'm decently happy with the rest. I'm actually super impressed with the Sumita so far. I've always had the worst luck with pencils, but after a couple of hours and no smudging. Heck, it's even sticking around in my waterline and that's like unheard of!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 10, 2014)

> I'm getting Box 32. I really wanted the blush, but this box looks good. I guess since it has seven items (even if they're foil samples) that means I get to do seven reviews and get points for those?


 Yup! I just did this because I wanted to do the cancel/resubscribe thing with SFBB100, but it's not working for me now. ETA: Ooh, I just tried it on a different canceled account (I had already used it on the account I was originally trying it on), and it worked for 200 points! Now to keep an eye out for another 100-point code to re-reactivate the original secondary account...


----------



## chelsealady (Apr 10, 2014)

Box 15 on my second account. Not to bad. Not a huge fan of the cologne but I'll try it because it is orange.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So....   I saw this...

And even though I didnt like the box I got this month.  I cancelled my sub and resubbed right away using that code you suggested.  Bam.  200 points.  Now.... What to buy, what to buy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
OMG!!!! I just reactivated my third sub and got 200 points ahhhhhhhhh. Three boxes in one month... again. XD I thought I was done with 3 box months but this sucked me right back in!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 10, 2014)

I let my debit card expire and I closed my bank account this month. But I did pre-pay for my April Birchbox in March by on my 1st account. That account got no shipping e-mail and no box page loaded. I'm wondering if it's because of not having valid payment info. on file at the moment. I am going to add a different card, once I get it, later this month.


----------



## cari12 (Apr 10, 2014)

Just reactivated my gift sub that ended yesterday and got 200 points! Back to 4 subs again. I have a serious problem. I also have a serious stash of giftcards too :-D


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 10, 2014)

> Just reactivated my gift sub that ended yesterday and got 200 points! Back to 4 subs again. I have a serious problem. I also have a serious stash of giftcards too :-D


 I have quite the gift card stash as well. So many things I want have been out of stock for so long now. I'm waiting for at least some of it to come back, plus the bonus shop to reappear before I order. It's gonna be a huge one! And my birthday is coming too. Hopefully they get this warehouse transition done soon.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 10, 2014)

I also got box 27 &amp; box 33 today, box 27 was the aquamarine polish, 33 the breakfast at shade. Box 39 and box 2 left to go hoping for the other two shades!


----------



## cari12 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just reactivated my gift sub that ended yesterday and got 200 points! Back to 4 subs again. I have a serious problem. I also have a serious stash of giftcards too :-D

I have quite the gift card stash as well. So many things I want have been out of stock for so long now. I'm waiting for at least some of it to come back, plus the bonus shop to reappear before I order. It's gonna be a huge one! And my birthday is coming too. Hopefully they get this warehouse transition done soon. Agree! May is my 21st month on my main account and I *think* that's a anniversary code month so I'm hoping the store is all back up in stock by then!


----------



## casey anne (Apr 10, 2014)

Those of you who have received the brow gel: does yours have a strong odor? I think it's just the packaging, but jeez, the odor will probably make it throw it out!


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 10, 2014)

> Those of you who have received the brow gel: does yours have a strong odor? I think it's just the packaging, but jeez, the odor will probably make it throw it out!


 Yes, mine stinks.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 10, 2014)

Three boxes and not a single Paula's Choice! Hmph. I'll happily trade anyone for any of the products, I want to try it aaallllllllll!


----------



## casey anne (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes, mine stinks.
I think it has given me a headache.


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 10, 2014)

> I think it has given me a headache.


 I just sniffed mine quick and noticed the nasty smell and quickly closed it again. I won't open it again or try to use it while I'm still pregnant, just in case.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 10, 2014)

My gift sub arrived today. My box contents on the webite actually match the box I got. After the fiasco with the wrong box showing on both accounts in March, I was a little worried. Cynthia Rowley Beauty Eye Pencil Fekkai Technician Color Care Shampoo Color Club Gala's Gems Collection theBalmÂ® cosmetics How â€˜Bout Them Apples?â„¢ KIND Healthy Grain Bars The eyeliner is silver. Wow. Like polished silverware. I wasn't expecting it to be so bright and shiny. I swatched it on my hand, but I haven't actually applied it to see what it's really like. After waiting 2 minutes, I rubbed the line I swatched. It came right off. Bad news. I got the Heirloom Pearls white-ish nail polish. It's opaque in 2 coats. I'm happy. The last pearlescent white polish I used needed like 7 coats to be opaque. theBalm ... I do not want to stick my finger in a lip product. Ick. The Fekkai Shampoo smells nice. I will use it. I put color-treated hair on this profile because they might be sulfate-free. Maple Pumpkin Seed? Does it taste good? I'm waiting to eat it for breakfast. I like this box.


----------



## casey anne (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just sniffed mine quick and noticed the nasty smell and quickly closed it again. I won't open it again or try to use it while I'm still pregnant, just in case.
Oh my gosh, good thinking!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 10, 2014)

> Three boxes and not a single Paula's Choice! Hmph. I'll happily trade anyone for any of the products, I want to try it aaallllllllll!


 Have you tried e-mailing Paula's Choice? They sent me a whole kit for acne-prone skin when I asked where I could purchase samples.


----------



## hellopengy (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I got this box and it was waiting for me when I got home! =) I won't be using the masque (it has silicones I can't use) and I can't use perfumes, but I'm decently happy with the rest. I'm actually super impressed with the Sumita so far. I've always had the worst luck with pencils, but after a couple of hours and no smudging. Heck, it's even sticking around in my waterline and that's like unheard of!
I'm getting this box too! What color nail polish/eyeliner did you get?


----------



## ZeeOmega (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hellopengy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I got this box and it was waiting for me when I got home! =) I won't be using the masque (it has silicones I can't use) and I can't use perfumes, but I'm decently happy with the rest. I'm actually super impressed with the Sumita so far. I've always had the worst luck with pencils, but after a couple of hours and no smudging. Heck, it's even sticking around in my waterline and that's like unheard of!
I'm getting this box too! What color nail polish/eyeliner did you get?


Polish is the Pearl one. Heirloom Pearl, I think? The Sumita is the plum color. It's fairly dark, but a nice change from black. The Kind Bar was Maple Pumpkin.


----------



## probablyedible (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I got my 2nd account's box: BP spray, Kind bar, green CC, Supergoop, and brow gel, not too shabby. Wasn't planning to keep this one for next month so I cancelled, but changed my mind when I remembered the SFBB100 code, so I used it not only did it work, but it gave me 200 extra points instead of 100!


Thank you for this!  I resubbed on my second account and got 200 points right away!


----------



## CheekyQ (Apr 10, 2014)

So I've already used sfbb100 and got 100 points, but I'm super tempted to use it again. My box hasn't shipped or updated yet, though. Can I cancel before my page updates and resub to prepay for May? Will I still be able to review my April items when my page updates? And will I still be able to use sfbb100 on the same account? Sorry for all the questions. I just need one more resub on this account to even out my points and finally (hopefully) go back to only getting one box/month!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 10, 2014)

> So I've already used sfbb100 and got 100 points, but I'm super tempted to use it again. My box hasn't shipped or updated yet, though. Can I cancel before my page updates and resub to prepay for May? Will I still be able to review my April items when my page updates? And will I still be able to use sfbb100 on the same account? Sorry for all the questions. I just need one more resub on this account to even out my points and finally (hopefully) go back to only getting one box/month!


 I just tried to use it on an account I had already used it on, and it didn't work. I think it's one-use-per-customer because I turned around and successfully used it on a different account that I have never used any codes (except for things like anniversary codes) on.


----------



## CheekyQ (Apr 10, 2014)

> I just tried to use it on an account I had already used it on, and it didn't work. I think it's one-use-per-customer because I turned around and successfully used it on a different account that I have never used any codes (except for things like anniversary codes) on.


 Aw bummer. Grr. So tempted but I don't want to reactivate my third account! Not again! But a free $10!!! Why, birchbox?! I knew I should have waited before using that code! The temptation was distracting me from my studies, though! I had to pull the trigger so I could get stuff done! Omg, I sound like a nutcase! Haha, this is what birchbox has turned me into. Ps thanks for the response! So I guess I won't cancel just yet.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 10, 2014)

Please let the nail art pen be in black or white. (not that it matters for my nails, I started getting Calgel manicures to help my nails grow out.) but I use the nail art brushes for crafting iphone cases and other things with polish beyond manicures.





8 items! 

i already left feedback for the three pack, in case they decided to make it so you can only leave feedback for the group later on. (they have before) 

interesting to note, my Birchbox Ace account got to pick which eyeliner I received, that would be a nice perk to add to the ace program. (cough, bb, I know you are reading this)


----------



## SofiaGambino (Apr 10, 2014)

What if you sign up after the shipping date??


----------



## onelilspark (Apr 10, 2014)

My box arrived today!

 



Verdict: Love the silver eyeliner!  ...and that's about it?

The "Color Care" shampoo has sulfates. Not happy. 

The Color Club is ivory.  It's a decent polish, but I will probably never wear it.

The Balm is cute, but I like lip color to have more pigment. 

On the plus side, these are exactly the kinds of products I want to see in my box, so I'm happy overall with the curation. Just not with the products themselves.


----------



## natashaia (Apr 10, 2014)

For those of you that do month to month subs- i want to cancel my month to month., but i can't find the cancel button...it only says upgrade to annual subscription. Will the cancel button be missing until my april box is delivered? 

I just wanted to cancel before i forget in the chaos of moving.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *onelilspark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box arrived today!

Verdict: Love the silver eyeliner!  ...and that's about it?

*The "Color Care" shampoo has sulfates. Not happy. *

The Color Club is ivory.  It's a decent polish, but I will probably never wear it.

The Balm is cute, but I like lip color to have more pigment. 

On the plus side, these are exactly the kinds of products I want to see in my box, so I'm happy overall with the curation. Just not with the products themselves.  

That's so weird...


----------



## ZeeOmega (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those of you that do month to month subs- i want to cancel my month to month., but i can't find the cancel button...it only says upgrade to annual subscription. Will the cancel button be missing until my april box is delivered? 

I just wanted to cancel before i forget in the chaos of moving. 

My cancel link is right about my truck / tracking number and right below the upgrade to the annual. My box got delivered yesterday, so I don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## onelilspark (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's so weird... 








I took a picture of the ingredients. The second ingredient is Sodium Laureth Sulfate.


----------



## itsMac (Apr 10, 2014)

Well that's a huge bummer! I was looking forward to getting the Fekkai in my 2nd box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## natashaia (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
My cancel link is right about my truck / tracking number and right below the upgrade to the annual. My box got delivered yesterday, so I don't know if that makes a difference.
hmm that must be it, because mine has this 

Subscriptions Women's Subscription Status: *Active*

Edit profile

Update your subscription billing information

Upgrade to an annual subscription

 April Box Shipping Information
9274892700437016681129

I will just have to remember to cancel later!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *onelilspark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's so weird... 








I took a picture of the ingredients. The second ingredient is Sodium Laureth Sulfate. 






Madness!

And good idea about the picture. I need to take a picture of the ingredients for the No. 4 Hair Masque. Unfortunately, they clarifying shampoo didn't spell out its ingredients, but it claims to be sulfate free. =


----------



## onelilspark (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Madness!

And good idea about the picture. I need to take a picture of the ingredients for the No. 4 Hair Masque. Unfortunately, they clarifying shampoo didn't spell out its ingredients, but it claims to be sulfate free. =

They have the ingredients on the Birchbox site.  I didn't think to check the ingredients prior to getting my box because it says it's for color care.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *onelilspark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Madness!

And good idea about the picture. I need to take a picture of the ingredients for the No. 4 Hair Masque. Unfortunately, they clarifying shampoo didn't spell out its ingredients, but it claims to be sulfate free. =

They have the ingredients on the Birchbox site.  I didn't think to check the ingredients prior to getting my box because it says it's for color care.  


They don't have the ingredients up on the site for the masque, though. I may give the cleanser a try as it's sulfate free, but I can't use the masque due to the silicones.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Apr 10, 2014)

Spoiler: No. 4 Hair Masque Ingredients


----------



## KayEss (Apr 10, 2014)

> I was sooooo excited to see Birchbox mention their meeting with Beauty Blender on Instagram...and now (woohooo!) Beauty Blender is in the Birchbox shop! This calls for a Dancing Banana...:yesss: Â


 OH MY GOSH THANK YOU! I have been waiting for this day for a long time! I just can't justify spending that much money on a sponge! Points, however, are a different matter. I ordered some knock offs on Amazon and they are NOT the same. I have been limping along with my BeautyBlender from PopSugar that I got a year ago (gross, I know)...I will DEFINITELY be ordering some once the bonus shop is up and running. This makes up for my crappy box!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 10, 2014)

I just noticed this banner one my Ace account:  Free two-day shipping for orders over $150!  I'm not sure if this applies to non-Aces, though.


----------



## gingerjenny (Apr 10, 2014)

not loving it


----------



## ZeeOmega (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just noticed this banner one my Ace account:  Free two-day shipping for orders over $150!  I'm not sure if this applies to non-Aces, though.

I'm not an Ace yet and have this banner.


----------



## itsMac (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gingerjenny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

not loving it 
 @gingerjenny Oh no! Did BB send you an empty Kind bar


----------



## Spazkatt (Apr 10, 2014)

Here's my box: I am not happy about the Klorane, I just got that in a mystery pick-two and I don't do dry shampoo or conditioner, I am ecstatic about the Supergoop CC cream and Paula's Choice.  I am not sure how I feel about the Cynthia Rowley eyeliner since I am also getting the UD liner in my ipsy bag and I am tenatively excited about the KIND bar, I'm just hoping for one that does not have peanut butter in it.
    

 Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk 10107 $19.50 Ships Free
  

 Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct CC Cream 4595 $32.00 Ships Free
More Options Available
  

 Paulaâ€™s Choice Skin Perfecting 2% BHA Liquid Exfoliant 21 $23.00 Ships Free
  

 Cynthia Rowley Beauty Eye Pencil $16.00 Ships Free
More Options Available
  

 KIND Healthy Grain Bars 5 $11.88 Ships Free
More Options Available


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 10, 2014)

> So.... Â  I saw this... And even though I didnt like the box I got this month. Â I cancelled my sub and resubbed right away using that code you suggested. Â Bam. Â 200 points. Â Now.... What to buy, what to buy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yes! I just resubbed with this code. I think I have an anniversary code coming up!


----------



## award04 (Apr 10, 2014)

My box - No.4 hair masque and shampoo, color club nail polish, Sumita eyeliner, Kind bar. Not too bad. The only thing - I get eyeliner every month from either BB, Ipsy , or GB. And I don't use eyeliner. I am getting Sumita in my other BB box too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I give all my eyeliners away. Oh well- Overall I'm ok with this box. Not thrilled.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 10, 2014)

Apparently one should not check your boxes while awake at 5am.  I was sad when I looked at them but did not even realize they are both 6 item boxes! D'oh!

Yearly sub is box #16





2nd Account with blank profile info Box #14





Lots of hair products but not too shabby!


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Apparently one should not check your boxes while awake at 5am.  I was sad when I looked at them but did not even realize they are both 6 item boxes! D'oh!

Yearly sub is box #16





2nd Account with blank profile info Box #14





Lots of hair products but not too shabby!  
That is good variety!


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *award04* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box - No.4 hair masque and shampoo, color club nail polish, Sumita eyeliner, Kind bar. Not too bad.
The only thing - I get eyeliner every month from either BB, Ipsy , or GB. And I don't use eyeliner. I am getting Sumita in my other BB box too.



. I give all my eyeliners away.
Oh well- Overall I'm ok with this box. Not thrilled.

I hear ya girly! I am getting Sumita on my main sub account, Cynthia Rowley liner on my 2nd sub, and Urban Decay liner in my Ipsy bag... Three eyeliners in one month. Blah


----------



## gingerjenny (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   @gingerjenny Oh no! Did BB send you an empty Kind bar




LOL i was hungry! LOL


----------



## award04 (Apr 10, 2014)

I am getting box 14 for my Welcome box! Just added a 2nd box this month. And - It's WAY better than the welcome box I got on my original sub. Hey- no tea!!! Lol.


----------



## award04 (Apr 10, 2014)

> I hear ya girly! I am getting Sumita on my main sub account, Cynthia Rowley liner on my 2nd sub, and Urban Decay liner in my Ipsy bag... Three eyeliners in one month. Blah


 And I always rate the eyeliners low and put Not a product I use (on my surveys). And every month- they send me another one. :-0


----------



## gingerjenny (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gingerjenny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL i was hungry! LOL
i just realized i was missing a sample...maybe that would of made it a little better


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 10, 2014)

Just cancelled and resubbed my main box to use SFBB100 for 200 points. Woohoo! Too bad my secondary account doesn't have the "cancel" button for some reason.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 10, 2014)

> > I hear ya girly! I am getting Sumita on my main sub account, Cynthia Rowley liner on my 2nd sub, and Urban Decay liner in my Ipsy bag... Three eyeliners in one month. Blah
> 
> 
> And I always rate the eyeliners low and put Not a product I use (on my surveys). And every month- they send me another one. :-0


 Birchbox surveys have absolutely no impact on future boxes. I don't use primer, BB cream, CC cream, concealer, etc., but I get a lot of them from Birchbox. Fortunately, they trade pretty well.


----------



## abbey1 (Apr 10, 2014)

So I have a quick question. I just subscribed for my first box on Tuesday and in the email they sent, it says my box will ship April 19th. I am wondering if I will get one of this months boxes or a "welcome box? What's the difference? Thanks! Sorry for Asking a question that I'm sure has been asked a bunch already but I can't find an answer anywhere.


----------



## bluturtle (Apr 10, 2014)

Oh, wow, SFBB100 just scored 200 points when I used it to resub! Thanks, txsfajsmama for the heads up! (I might feel a tinnnnny bit guilty, but they really did take 3 weeks to ship my Amika Blowout spray.)


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 10, 2014)

> So I have a quick question. I just subscribed for my first box on Tuesday and in the email they sent, it says my box will ship April 19th. I am wondering if I will get one of this months boxes or a "welcome box? What's the difference? Thanks! Sorry for Asking a question that I'm sure has been asked a bunch already but I can't find an answer anywhere.


 Welcome boxes are only on gift subs and have a mix of products from past months (sometimes products from the current month, too). If you subscribed, you'll get a regular April box.


----------



## cari12 (Apr 10, 2014)

So I noticed on my gift sub that I resubscribed using that code today has a shipping date of April 19th. April was the last month of that sub and I already have an April box en route to me, does this mean I'll get a second April box on that account now?


----------



## felicia1995 (Apr 10, 2014)

Has anyone seen the polish color in Box 2 (Cynthia Rowley, Derma E, Color Club, Kind, Gilchrist and Soames)? I've been stalking Instagram but haven't found it.

Also, I can't find a link to the Bonus Shop from the main page anymore. Does anyone have a link? Thanks!


----------



## itsMac (Apr 10, 2014)

@panicked

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-bonus-shop


----------



## katyrn (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gingerjenny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

not loving it 
What color is the sumita?


----------



## itsMac (Apr 10, 2014)

I was just reading the reviews on the BB website and someone said that she actually uses the clear Anastasia brow gel for her flyaway and "baby hairs"....I'm sort of intrigued by this!


----------



## dawn767 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just cancelled and resubbed my main box to use SFBB100 for 200 points. Woohoo! Too bad my secondary account doesn't have the "cancel" button for some reason.
If you cancel and resubscribe like that do you lose the points you originally had? I'm sorry I tried to look it up, but couldn't find the answer anywhere.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 10, 2014)

> If you cancel and resubscribe like that do you lose the points you originally had? I'm sorry I tried to look it up, but couldn't find the answer anywhere.


 Nope. I went from 900ish to 1100 ish. I did my reviews before canceling though. I don't know if it makes a difference


----------



## ashleylind (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Those of you who have received the brow gel: does yours have a strong odor? I think it's just the packaging, but jeez, the odor will probably make it throw it out!

I picked this up at Ulta during the sale and didn't think it had an odor.


----------



## dawn767 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Nope. I went from 900ish to 1100 ish. I did my reviews before canceling though. I don't know if it makes a difference
Thanks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Got 200 extra points... I made sure to review my products first just in case.


----------



## gingerjenny (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katyrn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What color is the sumita?
it is a dark purple.  at first i thought it was black because it is that dark.


----------



## Tamarin (Apr 10, 2014)

Got my 2nd account box today!  It's box 14. The Sumita is plum and the CC is "heirloom pearls".  The Sumita and polish were in the pillow pack.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tamarin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my 2nd account box today!  It's box 14. The Sumita is plum and the CC is "heirloom pearls".  The Sumita and polish were in the pillow pack.




Thanks for posting!  I am getting this box on one of my accounts so I hope I get the same color combos!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Nope. I went from 900ish to 1100 ish. I did my reviews before canceling though. I don't know if it makes a difference
I actually just figured out that even if you cancel before your box page goes up, you can still review your products that month for points. I just did it on two accounts today, no problem.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 11, 2014)

Ahh!  Crushed that I can't cancel my yearly and resubscribe again too!  I am a points monster over here.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually just figured out that even if you cancel before your box page goes up, you can still review your products that month for points. I just did it on two accounts today, no problem.
yup. i know. i've just sometimes had my box page disappear so i had to look for the items manually (and from memory if i didn't upload it here yet). but the review option is always attached to the item whether its on the box page or not. i just suggested to do reviews first just in case it disappears again.


----------



## Tamarin (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Quote: Originally Posted by *Tamarin* 


  Got my 2nd account box today!  It's box 14. The Sumita is plum and the CC is "heirloom pearls".  The Sumita and polish were in the pillow pack.

Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for posting!  I am getting this box on one of my accounts so I hope I get the same color combos!

Usually for a given bag combo the colors are the same.  At least from what I've seen so far.


----------



## jayeme (Apr 11, 2014)

Uh oh everybody - I think my multiple accounts may have gotten me in trouble. I did product reviews on one account and reached 100 points. I bought a giftcard to send to my main account, and instead of just sending the code like it always does, it says my order is "under review." Has anyone ever had this happen to them? Am I in trouble? What's going to happen?


----------



## cari12 (Apr 11, 2014)

> Uh oh everybody - I think my multiple accounts may have gotten me in trouble. I did product reviews on one account and reached 100 points. I bought a giftcard to send to my main account, and instead of just sending the code like it always does, it says my order is "under review." Has anyone ever had this happen to them? Am I in trouble? What's going to happen?


 It did that to me last night and came through just fine the next morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 11, 2014)

Hello Dear MuT Ladies!

Coming to see all the lovelies we got this month. I'm stoked to be getting SEVEN products this month. Though I'm fairly sure that I'll get a trio of packets for the last three items. I don't mind packets a bit. They often have more than plastic tubes, etc. And they are eco-friendlier! Hope you are having a great Beauty Sub month.


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 11, 2014)

I am getting box 40! Hurray! 






I was really hoping I'd get theBalm in my box this month! Based on pic I've seen, I know the body wash is a good size so that makes me happy. Kind bar? Like em, bring it on. Right now I'm a little indifferent on the Paula's Choice and the CC... but overall this is a good box for me. A little make-up, a litle skin care, body care &amp; a snack! I feel like I haven't gotten an edible treat from BB in a while... I'm looking forward to it. You'd think I was starving over here or soemething.


----------



## eas00 (Apr 11, 2014)

I am still kind of new to MUT. I've posted here and there. I have a question can you use the SFBB100 code on a monthly subscription or does it have to be a yearly sub


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello Dear MuT Ladies!

Coming to see all the lovelies we got this month. I'm stoked to be getting SEVEN products this month. Though I'm fairly sure that I'll get a trio of packets for the last three items. I don't mind packets a bit. They often have more than plastic tubes, etc. And they are eco-friendlier! Hope you are having a great Beauty Sub month. 








Having some box envy over here! I (along with a ton of others, I bet) wanted that box! Im also a little jelly that you got 7 items to review. I've never gotten more than 5 items in the 2 years I've been a member. Congrats and enjoy your fab box!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 11, 2014)

> I am still kind of new to MUT. I've posted here and there. I have a question can you use the SFBB100 code on a monthly subscription or does it have to be a yearly sub


 You can use it to get a monthly sub


----------



## eas00 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You can use it to get a monthly sub

Ok. Great. Thank you so much. I hope I can still get the 200 points.


----------



## hazeleyes (Apr 11, 2014)

Does anyone know if there's any variations on the Sumita eyeliner? It looks like so far its just being sent in plum.


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know if there's any variations on the Sumita eyeliner? It looks like so far its just being sent in plum.
I have this same question. Please don't let it be black!


----------



## wadedl (Apr 11, 2014)

Paula's Choice RESIST Anti-Aging Clear Skin HydratorBuy
Color Club Gala's Gems CollectionBuy
theBalmÂ® cosmetics How â€˜Bout Them Apples?â„¢Buy
KIND Healthy Grain BarsBuy
Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa Therapy Body Wash

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am getting box 40! Hurray! 





I was really hoping I'd get theBalm in my box this month! Based on pic I've seen, I know the body wash is a good size so that makes me happy. Kind bar? Like em, bring it on. Right now I'm a little indifferent on the Paula's Choice and the CC... but overall this is a good box for me. A little make-up, a litle skin care, body care &amp; a snack! I feel like I haven't gotten an edible treat from BB in a while... I'm looking forward to it. You'd think I was starving over here or soemething. 
I am getting the same contents but mine is box 8. I assume it is a different polish color. So excited for theBalm! Kind of weirded out by Paula's Choice! The ratings on the site just may be based on the facts about ingredients but some mediocre rated products have done wonders for my skin while the BHA liquid that has such rave reviews I have seen no improvement from. I will try the product to give the line another shot but I am not expecting much.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello Dear MuT Ladies!

Coming to see all the lovelies we got this month. I'm stoked to be getting SEVEN products this month. Though I'm fairly sure that I'll get a trio of packets for the last three items. I don't mind packets a bit. They often have more than plastic tubes, etc. And they are eco-friendlier! Hope you are having a great Beauty Sub month. 








That is an AWESOME box!


----------



## wadedl (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have this same question. Please don't let it be black! 




The other color going out is black but I have not seen any. It is a great black eyeliner though, got mine in Glossybox.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 11, 2014)

Anyone know if I can use SFBB100 if I already used BB100?


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Having some box envy over here! I (along with a ton of others, I bet) wanted that box! Im also a little jelly that you got 7 items to review. I've never gotten more than 5 items in the 2 years I've been a member. Congrats and enjoy your fab box!
What about teas? Those usually come in packs of three or two? Also those little breath mint pop rocks-- those come in twos? I think the trio may be all attached so it is like "one" item that has three products. I'm very pleased with this box. A bit of everything. I hope you get a great one, too.


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The other color going out is black but I have not seen any. It is a great black eyeliner though, got mine in Glossybox.
I have a lot of black liners. In fact one in every form I can think of: liquid, felt tip skinny and fat, felt tip wide, pencil, gel, cake, gel pencil. LOL I only wear black when I dress up because I'm fair and blonde and so it is a little dramatic. (which I love but not for going grocery shopping) hahahaaa Thanks for letting us know it is a good one.


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 11, 2014)

I did a search and figured out the trio sampler. This is what it looks like. It's an envelope with foil packets attached.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 11, 2014)

So I cancelled my main account &amp; I was going to resub with the SF code, but when I add it to my cart it says shipping April 21st. That can't be right, can it? I already got an April box on this account, so I was trying to just prepay for May.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone know if I can use SFBB100 if I already used BB100?

Yes, you should be able to. My friend did it earlier today on her account after I told her about the SFBB100 code.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I cancelled my main account &amp; I was going to resub with the SF code, but when I add it to my cart it says shipping April 21st. That can't be right, can it? I already got an April box on this account, so I was trying to just prepay for May. 

Yup! You can't receive two April boxes on the same account, so you're just prepaying for May.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone know if I can use SFBB100 if I already used BB100?

Yes, you should be able to. My friend did it earlier today on her account after I told her about the SFBB100 code.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I cancelled my main account &amp; I was going to resub with the SF code, but when I add it to my cart it says shipping April 21st. That can't be right, can it? I already got an April box on this account, so I was trying to just prepay for May. 

Yup! You can't receive two April boxes on the same account, so you're just prepaying for May. 

Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did a search and figured out the trio sampler. This is what it looks like. It's an envelope with foil packets attached.  



The scrubs don't look like they could possibly contain a good amount of product (3-4 uses is generally my minimum for distinguishing whether or not I like something). This is kind of disappointing.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I cancelled my main account &amp; I was going to resub with the SF code, but when I add it to my cart it says shipping April 21st. That can't be right, can it? I already got an April box on this account, so I was trying to just prepay for May. 
yeah. if you are already getting an april box you will not get a second april box.  you're basically prepaying for may.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh man I can't believe the SFBB100 code gave me 200 points on my accounts I feel like a bandit! LOL



I'm a point hoarder so now because of that code I've prepaid for May on my accounts, AND just made my grand point total worth about $150...and I just spent about $80 in points last month!
I always feel semi-guilty or like I'm cheating the system...but honestly I feel like if they cared they wouldn't allow existing/pre-existing accounts to use them, right?

oh man...I'm so pumped about my 600 free points right now lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 11, 2014)

I HAVE SO MANY POINTS! Well, 1000. That's a lot for me. I usually spend them as soon as I got 100. 

Seriously contemplating doing this on my other two accounts so I have 1400... hello, shopping spree!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I HAVE SO MANY POINTS! Well, 1000. That's a lot for me. I usually spend them as soon as I got 100. 

Seriously contemplating doing this on my other two accounts so I have 1400... hello, shopping spree!
I officially have 1500! If I wait until next month, I'll have a 20% off code to use too and even MORE points LOL...oh goodness Birchbox shopping spree is totally on!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just noticed this banner one my Ace account:  Free two-day shipping for orders over $150!  I'm not sure if this applies to non-Aces, though.
I see that too but...right now my cart is $100 ($0 after points) and it lets me pick UPS 2nd Day Air for free!


----------



## With2Ls (Apr 11, 2014)

I have two accounts. One has shipped but the other has not updated with April's products yet even though my subscription shows as active. I emailed Birchbox but haven't heard back from them yet. Anybody else have this happen to them or have an idea what might begoing on?


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 11, 2014)

Mine has shipped, but my page never updated, not sure what I'm getting yet. I hope that code works later this month.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 11, 2014)

So I am definitely going to get some BeautyBlenders with points when pick twos come back in stock. Has anyone tried the black Pro kind? What's the difference?


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 11, 2014)

I just opened Birchbox account #4 using the code SFBB100 and was awarded 200 points, plus 50 points in the account I used to refer myself.  Going to spend my points now...

The shipping date for this box is 4/24.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 11, 2014)

Has anyone purchased the Miracle Skin Transformer Miracle Revival Mud somewhat recently? I wanted to add it to my next big order, but I feel like it's been out of stock for a super long time &amp; I'm beginning to wonder if it will ever come back! E-mailed CS to see if they had any idea but I haven't heard anything back from them.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just opened Birchbox account #4 using the code SFBB100 and was awarded 200 points, plus 50 points in the account I used to refer myself.  Going to spend my points now...
Awesome! What are you going to buy?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 11, 2014)

I think they figured out the glitch... I just cancelled and resubbed and only got 100 points with the SFBB100 code.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think they figured out the glitch... I just cancelled and resubbed and only got 100 points with the SFBB100 code.
Oh no!  I opened my 4th account at 6:00 this morning (EST) and got the 200 points.  It was a brand new account though, so I don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 11, 2014)

> Oh no!Â  I opened my 4th account at 6:00 this morning (EST) and got the 200 points.Â  It was a brand new account though, so I don't know if that makes a difference.


 It's alright, I'd rather get 110 points for resubbing than nothing.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awesome! What are you going to buy? 




I just used the 200 points for an Eyeko Black Magic Mascara.  That's all.  I'm supposed to be on beauty no-buy until I use up some of the stuff I have been obsessively purchasing the past few months - ha!  I couldn't pass up using the 200 points and really needed a new mascara anyway.

For the life of me, I cannot understand how some of the ladies here can save up their Birchbox points.  As soon as I acquire enough points I HAVE to spend them!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 11, 2014)

How weird!!! My main account got the 200 points but the other account only got 100. Whatever! I'll take it! Like I said, if I'm going to sub every month, I'd rather keep canceling and resubscribing to get an extra bit of points on top of review points. I now have over 1000 between my two accounts! I'm gonna keep saving because I think it'll be fun to make a huge splurge in a couple months since I'm going on a no buy.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 11, 2014)

I keep telling myself that I'm going to save my points (I'm at ... 1200? I did a 400-500 point haul last month) so I can go on a shopping spree to stock up my new apartment with cute home goods from BB once I finally move in August. But, another part of me feels like I can find the same home things at outlets or TJ Maxx or something and this part of me is telling me to BUY ALL THE PRETTIES!


----------



## camel11 (Apr 11, 2014)

Just got 200 points! YAY!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 11, 2014)

While I don't mind Kind Bar, I do wonder if they will be the new Luna Bar.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I HAVE SO MANY POINTS! Well, 1000. That's a lot for me. I usually spend them as soon as I got 100. 

Seriously contemplating doing this on my other two accounts so I have 1400... hello, shopping spree!


Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How weird!!! My main account got the 200 points but the other account only got 100. Whatever! I'll take it!
Like I said, if I'm going to sub every month, I'd rather keep canceling and resubscribing to get an extra bit of points on top of review points. I now have over 1000 between my two accounts! I'm gonna keep saving because I think it'll be fun to make a huge splurge in a couple months since I'm going on a no buy.

I sub, cancel and resub a lot,  not so much for the points, but because I'm away a lot and there's no one to pick up my packages.  The points are like an added bonus.  I did just open my 4th account because I saw others had opened accounts and got the 200 points with the SFBB100 code and figured I might as well get another box, and there are a few things I had in previous Birchboxes that I would like again, so a new account might work. 

I opened my 3rd account this earlier month, and am getting the Beauty Protector spray that I received in my 1st 2 accounts a few months ago. At the time I didn't think it was something I would use so gave them away, but now I want it!   I'm excited to get another one!

1000 points is a lot of points!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I keep telling myself that I'm going to save my points (I'm at ... 1200? I did a 400-500 point haul last month) so I can go on a shopping spree to stock up my new apartment with cute home goods from BB once I finally move in August. But, another part of me feels like I can find the same home things at outlets or TJ Maxx or something and this part of me is telling me to BUY ALL THE PRETTIES!
If you have Home Goods - go there (they are a part of the TJ Maxx/Marshalls chain).  When I moved - I would go to Home Goods a couple times a month to see what was new. I have art work, dishes, lamps, knick-knaxs, kitchenware, etc from there. I even bought a really cool red chair that my parents fight over on who gets to sit there when they come over!  

Wow 1200 points! And here I think I am doing amazing at 800.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 11, 2014)

> If you have Home Goods - go there (they are a part of the TJ Maxx/Marshalls chain). Â When I moved - I would go to Home Goods a couple times a month to see what was new. I have art work, dishes, lamps, knick-knaxs, kitchenware, etc from there.Â I even bought a really cool red chair that my parents fight over on who gets to sit there when they come over! Â  Wow 1200 points! And here I think I am doing amazing at 800. Â


 Yup!!! Home Goods is in that game plan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you can tell that I have a shopping problem when I'm already planning out my purchases after I move in August even though I have yet to know my assignment and even though my contract is not yet finalized. Oopsies.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yup!!! Home Goods is in that game plan




you can tell that I have a shopping problem when I'm already planning out my purchases after I move in August even though I have yet to know my assignment and even though my contract is not yet finalized. Oopsies.

I always joke the Home Goods is my Mecca.  The one by me is amazing!

It is so fun though to get an idea of what you are going to do with a new home! When I was looking for homes, I would totally sit with a notebook and jot down things I saw online that I might be interested to decorate my house with.  It totally was the type A in me.

I also did pretty good with Ashley furniture and JCPenny for some of the bigger  furniture purchases!  I am excited for you and this new part of your life!


----------



## onelilspark (Apr 11, 2014)

I just used the SFBB100 to cancel and re-subscribe (I was at 199 points!)  And now I have 409! Thanks ladies!


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 11, 2014)

It took me this long to realize I could get those bonus points with a monthly subscription! Reactivated #3 -- yay for $20 for shopping!


----------



## eas00 (Apr 11, 2014)

Is anyone having trouble with their UPS Mail Innovations tracking number. Every time I try and refresh the page it can't open. I've entered it through USPS and says that it was picked up by shipping partner on April 4th and thats it. Should I email Birchbox? Also on my other account my box was suppose to ship yesterday but still hasn't shipped, should I email them about that or wait it out. I don't want to annoy them too much.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 11, 2014)

> [CONTENTEMBED=/t/141680/birchbox-april-2014-spoilers/1350#post_2334256 layout=inline]Is anyone having trouble with their UPS Mail Innovations tracking number. Every time I try and refresh the page it can't open. I've entered it through USPS and says that it was picked up by shipping partner on April 4th and thats it. Should I email Birchbox? Also on my other account my box was suppose to ship yesterday but still hasn't shipped, should I email them about that or wait it out. I don't want to annoy them too much.Â [/CONTENTEMBED]


Mine says the same thing. I have seen a bunch of other people say theirs is the same as well. I got my shipping email in the 9th at 5pm so I am giving it the 48 hours it says. I think they must have sent info to USPS about the shipment on the 4th but mail innovations is just slow.


----------



## casey anne (Apr 11, 2014)

Birchbox hates me today! The SFBB100 code isn't working for me and they pretty much called me a liar when I emailed about my smelly Anastasia brow gel, because no one else has mentioned an odor.  Rarrr.


----------



## ashleylind (Apr 11, 2014)

Slightly off topic, but is there a big difference between the Clarisonic Mia and Clarisonic Mia 2? I've been eying the Mia 2, but Birchbox only has the original and the Aria. I didn't know if the Mia 2 was worth the extra money (and the fact that I won't have BB points to use). Or any love for the Aria?


----------



## Jeaniney (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Birchbox hates me today! The SFBB100 code isn't working for me and they pretty much called me a liar when I emailed about my smelly Anastasia brow gel, because no one else has mentioned an odor.  Rarrr.

Try using sfbb100 instead of SFBB100. It didn't like my capital letters, but when I used lower case it accepted the code.


----------



## casey anne (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Try using sfbb100 instead of SFBB100. It didn't like my capital letters, but when I used lower case it accepted the code.
I will! Thanks!


----------



## Pixels (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Slightly off topic, but is there a big difference between the Clarisonic Mia and Clarisonic Mia 2? I've been eying the Mia 2, but Birchbox only has the original and the Aria. I didn't know if the Mia 2 was worth the extra money (and the fact that I won't have BB points to use). Or any love for the Aria?
I had the same dilema, I was saving for a Mia but then I realized it was not the Mia 2 so I was thinking about Aria. I believe the Mia two has two speeds and the Mia only has one. But than I was thinking that seems like a lot to spend on that so IDK if I want it at all now. . .


----------



## ashleylind (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pixels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had the same dilema, I was saving for a Mia but then I realized it was not the Mia 2 so I was thinking about Aria. I believe the Mia two has two speeds and the Mia only has one. But than I was thinking that seems like a lot to spend on that so IDK if I want it at all now. . .

I even sent BB an email asking if they had plans of getting the Mia 2. The response was something like â€“ don't know but we are always looking to add new products.

I ordered the Mia 2 off eBay and it's definitely a fake. So, I'm still in the process of duking it out with eBay and a seller who said they were from Oklahoma (yet the product shipped from China). So I want to legitimately purchase one this time. I'm hoping I'll get that money back at some point, but really, I should have known better. I was just too excited and antsy to save.


----------



## Pixels (Apr 11, 2014)

Yeah I try to always buy places like Ulta, Sephora, BB etc but it is soooo tempting off ebay or Amazon when you see the prices. Even though it's a fake does it work well?


----------



## wadedl (Apr 11, 2014)

> Yeah I try to always buy places like Ulta, Sephora, BB etc but it is soooo tempting off ebay or Amazon when you see the prices. Even though it's a fake does it work well?Â


 I bought a fake phone case on amazon once, the rubber wore off like it was eraser material. I am so careful about my purchases on their now. I can get the same products at Marshall's for almost the same price. I have had my Mia for a few years now and love it. I don't see a knock off lasting as long.


----------



## MeaghanBrown (Apr 11, 2014)

I got my box the other day, and i'm really disappointed that I got a lotion and more food. Although, I did get an eyeliner so that's exciting.


----------



## ashleylind (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pixels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah I try to always buy places like Ulta, Sephora, BB etc but it is soooo tempting off ebay or Amazon when you see the prices. Even though it's a fake does it work well? 

I'm scared to use it, just in case using it will make me not able to return it. That said, I did read up on whether the Mia 2 fakes were worthwhile, and they just don't have the shelf life. I guess the 3 wires that attach the brush heads rust easily and the authentic brush heads don't fit in how they should.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eas00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
I have the same shipping dilemma on 2 of my boxes..  They were supposedly was picked up by the shipping partner on 4/04 (8 days ago!!) in TN, and then nothing.  I called UPS Innovations this morning and was told they have no record of my package.  I called the post office and was told to call the shipping partner.  So... ?????  I'm going to send Birchbox an email later today.


----------



## itsMac (Apr 11, 2014)

I have my second box stuck in TN, too...but I didn't actually get my shipping email from BB until 8:30AM yesterday morning...so I'm going to wait until tomorrow morning after the "48 hour update" passes. Then I'll email BB to see whats going on...

For some reason when I click the link in my shipping email or my actual BB site account they can't find a record of anything, but when I copy/paste the tracking number into USPS.com it shows TN...I figure, it has to be somewhere!

(come to me, little BB....come to me...)

edit; forgot to mention that usps.com says that the box has been there since 4/4! Oops!


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 11, 2014)

Mine says in TN too but the status says "in transit" so hopefully its moving along and hasn't arrived to the next location yet.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 11, 2014)

My box has been hanging around in Atlanta longer than it would be if it were UPS MI. It still hasn't updated yet but I'd like to assume it's going to be in my town today. Not going to get my hopes up or anything though...


----------



## tasertag (Apr 11, 2014)

> I had the same dilema, I was saving for a Mia but then I realized it was not the Mia 2 so I was thinking about Aria. I believe the Mia two has two speeds and the Mia only has one. But than I was thinking that seems like a lot to spend on that so IDK if I want it at all now. . .


 I have a Mia2 and I only use one speed. I feel the higher speed is too rough for my face.


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 11, 2014)

Spoiler



Second acct:
Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine Cologne Absolute - I've tried it before, but don't mind getting another sample. I do wish I could have tried Yogini. That's the trouble with being a perfume junkie, BB sends out so many, I rarely get to try the ones I want most.



Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner - I've tried this before and it is awesome! So glad to be getting a backup!
BeeKindâ„¢ Body Lotion - I've been curious about this for a while.
Color Club Gala's Gems Collection - Nice. I hope I get different colors.
KIND Healthy Grain Bars - I love KIND bars, so this is great.
Main acct:


Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel - I probably should be doing something with my brows.
Color Club Gala's Gems Collection - I hope I get different colors.
Davines Oi / Shampoo 
Davines Oi / Conditioner - Both small samples, from the looks of it, but I will try them out, and get points for the review.
KIND Healthy Grain Bars - Love KIND bars. Score again!
Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa Therapy Body Wash - I didn't like the lotion, last month, but maybe I will like this better.
Overall it looks like two very good boxes, this month! I don't know when my boxes will arrive, but they have both already shipped.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## teamomof8 (Apr 11, 2014)

This is only my second month and I'm still learning about the way Birchbox works so I have no idea if this is a good box or not...lol...here's what I'm getting. Fekkai Salon Technician Color Care Shampoo Harvey Prince Hello Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner Kind Bar Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa Therapy Body Wash If I like the scent of the perfume I will use everything so I guess that's a good thing at least.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## itsMac (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teamomof8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is only my second month and I'm still learning about the way Birchbox works so I have no idea if this is a good box or not...lol...here's what I'm getting. Fekkai Salon Technician Color Care Shampoo Harvey Prince Hello Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner Kind Bar Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa Therapy Body Wash If I like the scent of the perfume I will use everything so I guess that's a good thing at least.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Box 47! That's the one I'm waiting on, too!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2014/april-2014-bb47


----------



## antonella (Apr 11, 2014)

Did anyone do the birchbox plus ? Did anyone add a beauty or lifestyle item to their April box ?


----------



## antonella (Apr 11, 2014)

I added the bkr glass water bottle to my box I wonder what color I'll get


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 11, 2014)

Box 23 Details (putting in a spoiler in case anyone is trying to keep options a surprise)



Spoiler



Don't know if anyone else has received box 23 yet, but I got mine yesterday:

The No. 4 masque is a foil.  I think there's enough in there for me to use it once on my shoulder-length, pretty fine hair, but it might be a challenge to use it properly if you have longer and/or thicker hair.

The No. 4 shampoo is in a deluxe sample size bottle.

The dema-e night cream is a 1/2 ounce sample -- probably one of the biggest samples I've ever received from BB!  Hope I like it, because there's easily enough to use for a couple of weeks.

The CR eyeliner is black, and is about the same size as a UD liner mini.  The Color Club polish is Gold Struck.  Looks pretty, although CC is not a fave of mine.

And the Kind bar is the maple pumpkin.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teamomof8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is only my second month and I'm still learning about the way Birchbox works so I have no idea if this is a good box or not...lol...here's what I'm getting. Fekkai Salon Technician Color Care Shampoo Harvey Prince Hello Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner Kind Bar Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa Therapy Body Wash If I like the scent of the perfume I will use everything so I guess that's a good thing at least.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Honestly, and in all seriousness, everyone has to decide for themselves what's a "good box."  I always find it interesting that something that's one person's fave is someone else's punishment.

I've come around to the belief that since every item is $1 off in the BB shop, it's all good.  But that's not everyone's way of looking at it.


----------



## 3gingers (Apr 11, 2014)

> Honestly, and in all seriousness, everyone has to decide for themselves what's a "good box."Â  I always find it interesting that something that's one person's fave is someone else's punishment. I've come around to the belief that since every item is $1 off in the BB shop, it's all good.Â  But that's not everyone's way of looking at it.


 So true, a 'good box' is def subject to interpretation.


----------



## itsMac (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anyone do the birchbox plus ? Did anyone add a beauty or lifestyle item to their April box ?
I had wanted to do an addition to my April box, but I was at a conference for work and by the time I got back to my hotel...sold out!

I'm sort of hoping they might add the water bottles to the BB Shop??? Wishful thinking...


----------



## antonella (Apr 11, 2014)

> I had wanted to do an addition to my April box, but I was at a conference for work and by the time I got back to my hotel...sold out! I'm sort of hoping they might add the water bottles to the BB Shop??? Wishful thinking...


 Yeah hopefully they add it ðŸ˜Š


----------



## eas00 (Apr 11, 2014)

It will be 48hrs this afternoon since I got my shipping email on the one account so I think I will email them tonight or tomorrow morning. I'm glad I'm not the only one having issues. How long do you all think I should wait to email about a box that hasn't shipped yet that was suppose to go out by the 10th?


----------



## antonella (Apr 11, 2014)

I can't wait til I get my limited edition box n the mini amika blowout spray. I get it today ! I'm mad I added the welcomefor20 code I should've added the kim yumi whatever phone case code instead ðŸ˜© oh well


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eas00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It will be 48hrs this afternoon since I got my shipping email on the one account so I think I will email them tonight or tomorrow morning. I'm glad I'm not the only one having issues. How long do you all think I should wait to email about a box that hasn't shipped yet that was suppose to go out by the 10th?

My tracking never updated and I got my box yesterday.  It's not unusual for this to happen for me with BB.


----------



## eas00 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
My tracking never updated and I got my box yesterday.  It's not unusual for this to happen for me with BB.
Oh ok. Well that would be a nice surprise for it to just show up in my mailbox. Although I am dying to know what is in the box that hasn't updated. I hate waiting. lol


----------



## AngieSue (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have the same shipping dilemma on 2 of my boxes..  They were supposedly was picked up by the shipping partner on 4/04 (8 days ago!!) in TN, and then nothing.  I called UPS Innovations this morning and was told they have no record of my package.  I called the post office and was told to call the shipping partner.  So... ?????  I'm going to send Birchbox an email later today.
Same here.  I will be slightly peeved if it was routed through Fishers, IN and then moved to another state. I can be at Fishers in less than an hour! Hopefully it will be waiting for me today or tomorrow.


----------



## jayeme (Apr 11, 2014)

I live in North Carolina. Just checked tracking for a Birchbox package that started in TN...and moved to New Jersey. Very efficient!


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teamomof8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is only my second month and I'm still learning about the way Birchbox works so I have no idea if this is a good box or not...lol...here's what I'm getting. Fekkai Salon Technician Color Care Shampoo Harvey Prince Hello Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner Kind Bar Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa Therapy Body Wash If I like the scent of the perfume I will use everything so I guess that's a good thing at least.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Like I think someone else here said, it's all relative. A good box for me with good value is one that contains products I will use, and hopefully more than one use at that. (The exception being the perfume they tend to send; I missed out on the last few Harvey Princes and too bad because I like them, but much of what BB sends is kind of ho-hum midrange stuff to this nose!) I don't object to foils in theory, but in practice some are only good for one use and my biggest peeve with that is they don't send two or three of a foil so I can get a real feel for how I like the product. Fortunately I've been pretty lucky thus far, and have rarely had a real "punishment box," which to me means something TOO lifestyle-heavy or contains prducts mismatched to my skin tone or hair type. (I recently made peace with the existence of Alterna after I received no less than 13 products designed for straight hair or flat-ironing in sample boxes--I have a curly perm and don't iron!)


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 11, 2014)

So mine will contain the Sumita liner, Paula's Choice Hydrator, a Miss Jessie's product the name of which escapes me at the moment, a Kind Bar (reeeeeaally hoping it's not the maple pumpkin one--call me a heretic, but I don't care for pumpkin!) and the Gilchrist and Soames body wash. All in all, I'm pleased and they could do WAY worse than a Kind bar...come to think of it, they have (Larabar anyone???) At least Kind Bars are more diabetic-friendly, despite the carb content. At least with me it doesn't jack my sugar up the way a standard candy bar would.

My page shows the Sumita liner with a very...*interesting* color. And by that I mean screaming, in-your-face lime green. Part of me is very curious and the other part is really scared that someone has managed to create Kryptonite in a lab on a remote island somewhere. Any sugegstions on how to wear it, and what shadows I can pair it with, would be very much appreciated!


----------



## RenoFab (Apr 11, 2014)

I love my box this month. Haven't gotten it so I am curious what the eyeliner color and nail polish color will be.

I think my box is BOX 7


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teamomof8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is only my second month and I'm still learning about the way Birchbox works so I have no idea if this is a good box or not...lol...here's what I'm getting. Fekkai Salon Technician Color Care Shampoo Harvey Prince Hello Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner Kind Bar Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa Therapy Body Wash If I like the scent of the perfume I will use everything so I guess that's a good thing at least.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

A good box is subjective. A lot of the ladies are a bit more pro at this and they know their products, or they base their box on the value.

I on the other had will probably think any box is good mainly because ever thing is new to me



 and I'm interested in trying these products out. This will be my first box!


----------



## wadedl (Apr 11, 2014)

> So mine will contain the Sumita liner, Paula's Choice Hydrator, a Miss Jessie's product the name of which escapes me at the moment, a Kind Bar (reeeeeaally hoping it's not the maple pumpkin one--call me a heretic, but I don't care for pumpkin!) and the Gilchrist and Soames body wash. All in all, I'm pleased and they could do WAY worse than a Kind bar...come to think of it, they have (Larabar anyone???) At least Kind Bars are more diabetic-friendly, despite the carb content. At least with me it doesn't jack my sugar up the way a standard candy bar would. My page shows the Sumita liner with a very...*interesting* color. And by that I mean screaming, in-your-face lime green. Part of me is very curious and the other part is really scared that someone has managed to create Kryptonite in a lab on a remote island somewhere. Any sugegstions on how to wear it, and what shadows I can pair it with, would be very much appreciated!


 The colors going out are plum and black this month.


----------



## Autym Henderson (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eas00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It will be 48hrs this afternoon since I got my shipping email on the one account so I think I will email them tonight or tomorrow morning. I'm glad I'm not the only one having issues. How long do you all think I should wait to email about a box that hasn't shipped yet that was suppose to go out by the 10th?

Me too! I got my shipping notification Wednesday morning, yesterday it was just saying wait 24-48 hours for shipping info to update and now the link is broken! I'll wait until Monday to say anything just in case it is an error on the shipping website page and not a BB website error. Fingers crossed that the box is at home waiting for me?


----------



## AngieSue (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MaryJane80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
A good box is subjective. A lot of the ladies are a bit more pro at this and they know their products, or they base their box on the value.

I on the other had will probably think any box is good mainly because ever thing is new to me




 and I'm interested in trying these products out. This will be my first box!
Some boxes have been meh at first glance and then there will be that one item that's a TA-DA moment. At that point, it really doesn't what the other 4 items are.


----------



## camel11 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Autym Henderson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Me too! I got my shipping notification Wednesday morning, yesterday it was just saying wait 24-48 hours for shipping info to update and now the link is broken! I'll wait until Monday to say anything just in case it is an error on the shipping website page and not a BB website error. Fingers crossed that the box is at home waiting for me?
Copy and paste the number into google -- UPS MI Never registered my tracking number, but USPS did the whole time.  Not sure what was up, but it's out for delivery so I don't care  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 11, 2014)

> So mine will contain the Sumita liner, Paula's Choice Hydrator, a Miss Jessie's product the name of which escapes me at the moment, a Kind Bar (reeeeeaally hoping it's not the maple pumpkin one--call me a heretic, but I don't care for pumpkin!) and the Gilchrist and Soames body wash. All in all, I'm pleased and they could do WAY worse than a Kind bar...come to think of it, they have (Larabar anyone???) At least Kind Bars are more diabetic-friendly, despite the carb content. At least with me it doesn't jack my sugar up the way a standard candy bar would. My page shows the Sumita liner with a very...*interesting* color. And by that I mean screaming, in-your-face lime green. Part of me is very curious and the other part is really scared that someone has managed to create Kryptonite in a lab on a remote island somewhere. Any sugegstions on how to wear it, and what shadows I can pair it with, would be very much appreciated!


 I'm not big on pumpkin stuff either, but I got the maple pumpkin and it was delicious! I didn't really taste pumpkin, but I did taste the maple and it was sweet and salty, very good. I plan on getting a box when they are in stock in the BB shop. I have gestational diabetes and ate mine with a low carb Greek yogurt for a snack with no problems.


----------



## natashaia (Apr 11, 2014)

Idk if someone has mentioned this already, but when I posted my code into the USPS thing, it said picked up April 4th. Nothing since then. I think I will wait until the 15th before emailing BB since that is when my boxes normally come in. I really hate nail polish. Lol. I feel like BB sends it out fairly frequently. Which is great because it seems like people like nail polish. But doesn't it bother y'all when you have so many bottles and it seems like they will never finish? It stresses me out. It's why I like to just go to the salon for mani/pedis. Idk why I am so weird about it.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 11, 2014)

> Idk if someone has mentioned this already, but when I posted my code into the USPS thing, it said picked up April 4th. Nothing since then. I think I will wait until the 15th before emailing BB since that is when my boxes normally come in. I really hate nail polish. Lol. I feel like BB sends it out fairly frequently. Which is great because it seems like people like nail polish. But doesn't it bother y'all when you have so many bottles and it seems like they will never finish? It stresses me out. It's why I like to just go to the salon for mani/pedis. Idk why I am so weird about it.


 I look at nail polish as I have to have all the colors so when a mani idea strikes I have the color I need. Different strokes I guess (hah polish pun)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 11, 2014)

> Idk if someone has mentioned this already, but when I posted my code into the USPS thing, it said picked up April 4th. Nothing since then. I think I will wait until the 15th before emailing BB since that is when my boxes normally come in. I really hate nail polish. Lol. I feel like BB sends it out fairly frequently. Which is great because it seems like people like nail polish. But doesn't it bother y'all when you have so many bottles and it seems like they will never finish? It stresses me out. It's why I like to just go to the salon for mani/pedis. Idk why I am so weird about it.


 I love getting nail polish, especially minis. I guess I feel like I might use one up someday! I just can't afford to pay someone to do my nails when I can do it myself. Plus, my kids like their nails painted, so if the color isn't me, I can use it on them.


----------



## Hottmomma80 (Apr 11, 2014)

http://Natashaia[quote name=mine has the same it has not moved since april 4 its stuck in Mount Juliet, TN


----------



## KatieKat (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Idk if someone has mentioned this already, but when I posted my code into the USPS thing, it said picked up April 4th. Nothing since then. I think I will wait until the 15th before emailing BB since that is when my boxes normally come in.
 
I'm having the same issue. Nothing in UPS, USPS says picked up on the 4th. I just got my tracking info a couple of days ago and I will probably wait a couple more days before I contact them to see if it updates or magically shows up in my mailbox. I mean, there's no way they lost all of our boxes, right?


----------



## natashaia (Apr 11, 2014)

> I love getting nail polish, especially minis. I guess I feel like I might use one up someday! I just can't afford to pay someone to do my nails when I can do it myself. Plus, my kids like their nails painted, so if the color isn't me, I can use it on them.





> I love getting nail polish, especially minis. I guess I feel like I might use one up someday! I just can't afford to pay someone to do my nails when I can do it myself. Plus, my kids like their nails painted, so if the color isn't me, I can use it on them.


 That makes sense. I am a nail biter and I have very unsteady hands so I like to get a mani/pedi monthly. I also have to use up all of my make up products or I go crazy. I hope when I have kids I can paint their nails!! I used to use my Mom's nail polish on my dad's toes all the time.


----------



## itsMac (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Idk if someone has mentioned this already, but when I posted my code into the USPS thing, it said picked up April 4th. Nothing since then. I think I will wait until the 15th before emailing BB since that is when my boxes normally come in.

I really hate nail polish. Lol. I feel like BB sends it out fairly frequently. Which is great because it seems like people like nail polish. But doesn't it bother y'all when you have so many bottles and it seems like they will never finish? It stresses me out. It's why I like to just go to the salon for mani/pedis. Idk why I am so weird about it.
This is my 5th month with BB and my first nail polish...I'm usually pretty "meh" about getting polishes...I tend to stick to classic colors (nude, pale pinks, deep reds, maaayyybe some browns if I'm feeling fancy)....I also have an 8 and 16 year old sister who visit my apartment and steal all my fun stuff...so at most I'll have an almost empty pink polish and a dried out top coat!

I got the "Breakfast At..." mint green and I freaking love it (what? BB is taking me out of my comfort zone!?)...so I'll be able to use this once or twice before the wee sisters come and vulture out my new stuff! (I purposely didn't upload my box on instagram bc they will see it. And they will want it!)


----------



## natashaia (Apr 11, 2014)

> I'm having the same issue. Nothing in UPS, USPS says picked up on the 4th. I just got my tracking info a couple of days ago and I will probably wait a couple more days before I contact them to see if it updates or magically shows up in my mailbox. I mean, there's no way they lost all of our boxes, right?


 Yeah I don't think they are lost. It's just the new shipping warehouse that is tripping up tracking info I guess? I'm sure it will be fine. I'm just antsy because of trades!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 11, 2014)

> My page shows the Sumita liner with a very...*interesting* color. And by that I mean screaming, in-your-face lime green. Part of me is very curious and the other part is really scared that someone has managed to create Kryptonite in a lab on a remote island somewhere. Any sugegstions on how to wear it, and what shadows I can pair it with, would be very much appreciated!


 I don't use this sort of color as liner, but I love using screaming bright liners in place of shadows on my lids! Just dust it down with a little powder to set it, and use a brown or purple liner. And before anyone says, "But I'm 36, not 16, and I work in an office, not Hot Topic!," I'm a 42-year-old bank employee. I also have hooded eyes, which allows me to wear neon colors like lime green and hot pink eyeshadow because it's like a colorful peep show on my eyes. ETA: Navy also goes very nicely with lime.


----------



## natashaia (Apr 11, 2014)

> This is my 5th month with BB and my first nail polish...I'm usually pretty "meh" about getting polishes...I tend to stick to classic colors (nude, pale pinks, deep reds, maaayyybe some browns if I'm feeling fancy)....I also have an 8 and 16 year old sister who visit my apartment and steal all my fun stuff...so at most I'll have an almost empty pink polish and a dried out top coat! I got the "Breakfast At..." mint green and I freaking love it (what? BB is taking me out of my comfort zone!?)...so I'll be able to use this once or twice before the wee sisters come and vulture out my new stuff! (I purposely didn't upload my box on instagram bc they will see it. And they will want it!)


 I'm the same way! I stick to those same colors, except I like adding white to the mix. The breakfast at color is really cute!


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 11, 2014)

> > Did anyone do the birchbox plus ? Did anyone add a beauty or lifestyle item to their April box ?
> 
> 
> I had wanted to do an addition to my April box, but I was at a conference for work and by the time I got back to my hotel...sold out! I'm sort of hoping they might add the water bottles to the BB Shop??? Wishful thinking...


I read on here somewhere that someone had called and asked and were told the bottle would be in the store in May.


----------



## itsMac (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm the same way! I stick to those same colors, except I like adding white to the mix.

The breakfast at color is really cute!
I have it on right now...I'm considering hiding it because my littles are headed here tomorrow and I'm not ready to give it up yet!!!


----------



## itsMac (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kimsuebob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I read on here somewhere that someone had called and asked and were told the bottle would be in the store in May.
That's awesome! (PS, I am THE WORST at looking for things upthread....) I commented on their instagram, too asking if it would be in the BB Shop! Yay!!


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 11, 2014)

I got the Breakfast At color yesterday and put it on my toes already. I really like it and hope to get the blue in one of my other boxes. I only put on one coat, so it's not great, but I had a tough time even reaching my toes, so I may have to break down and pay someone to do it soon.


----------



## onelilspark (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love my box this month. Haven't gotten it so I am curious what the eyeliner color and nail polish color will be.

I think my box is BOX 7

















I got this box.  I'll put all the colors in a Spoiler so you can peek if you want!

Eyeliner: Silver Polish: White theBalm: Pie (though I think that's all of them.)


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm totally considering buying the whole nail polish collection. I'm getting green and white in my boxes but I saw the blue on Instagram and I love it too! I also finally got to order my Vasanti Enzyme stuff last night and it's already shipped! Perhaps I won't have to go too long without it. That stuff is amazing!


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 11, 2014)

Here's my first of three boxes.  I just cancelled this sub though.  The white polish was the only color I didn't really want, but I'm getting polish in my other two boxes too, so hopefully those will be different colors.  I actually liked the perfume, and I don't usually like perfumes.  It's a bit strong for my taste, but at least it's not floral-y.  I can't stand floral scents.  

I'm going to try out the shampoo and hair mask next time we go anywhere! 

Bonus terrible swatch of the eyeliner.  I broke it while drawing it on.  I've never done a swatch of eyeliner before, ha. 





Almost forgot to mention, this was originally a four-item box, plus the kind bar, but they threw in the eyeliner at the last minute I guess.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 11, 2014)

Here's my box, box 22:

Not a particularly memorable or interesting box for me but I'll live. Plus getting a 6 item box was nice. I think I'll save the shampoo, conditioner, and shower gel for when I travel next weekend.

Love the nail polish and excited to try the kind bar, since I'm all about finding gluten free snacks.


----------



## redbreads (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm getting box 14. I'm not super excited about this one. I just know that eyeliner will be black! And I just got a black eyeliner in my sample society. (It's fantastic though) I am super excited for the nail polish though... You win some and you lose some I guess.


----------



## ariana077 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redbreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting box 14. I'm not super excited about this one. I just know that eyeliner will be black! And I just got a black eyeliner in my sample society. (It's fantastic though) I am super excited for the nail polish though... You win some and you lose some I guess.
I got 14 but my eyeliner was Plum! Woot Woot!


----------



## redbreads (Apr 11, 2014)

There is hope! Lucky you btw. 




 

Quote: Originally Posted by *ariana077* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got 14 but my eyeliner was Plum! Woot Woot!


----------



## marigoldsue (Apr 11, 2014)

Does anyone know the colors of the Sumita in box 1 and the Cynthia Rowley and Color Club in box 47 yet?


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Autym Henderson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Me too! I got my shipping notification Wednesday morning, yesterday it was just saying wait 24-48 hours for shipping info to update and now the link is broken! I'll wait until Monday to say anything just in case it is an error on the shipping website page and not a BB website error. Fingers crossed that the box is at home waiting for me?
Try copying the tracking # into the USPS website.  My boxes hadn't updated but it says on the USPS website that they were picked up by the shipping partner on 4/4 - 8 days ago!  I just emailed Birchbox and was told my boxes (2 of them!) must be lost, and they are going to send replacement boxes or if none available, refund me.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm totally considering buying the whole nail polish collection. I'm getting green and white in my boxes but I saw the blue on Instagram and I love it too!

I also finally got to order my Vasanti Enzyme stuff last night and it's already shipped! Perhaps I won't have to go too long without it. That stuff is amazing!
Which box # had the white/pearl polish?

I'm hoping my other two boxes have the Pearl and Gold polishes for the complete collection.


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 11, 2014)

Off topic- there wouldn't happen to be a Mary from Seattle on MUT reading this? If so, I got your birchbox order today of perfume and the birchbox finds. Wonder if you got mine? Enjoy my BP spray and Toni &amp; Guy texturizing spray! And you got a good pick two too!


----------



## itsMac (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiecoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Off topic- there wouldn't happen to be a Mary from Seattle on MUT reading this? If so, I got your birchbox order today of perfume and the birchbox finds. Wonder if you got mine? Enjoy my BP spray and Toni &amp; Guy texturizing spray! And you got a good pick two too!
This is like a MUT "Missed Connection"!


----------



## morethanaohk (Apr 11, 2014)

Can you pick how many points you use? For example, if I have 500 points but my order is $43, can I use 400 points and pay the remaining $3 with a card, or does it require me to use all 500 points?


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 11, 2014)

=( I get getting my reputation-giving privileges provoked because I'm a happy thumbs up giver, lmao. 

I have a question for you dolls that I forgot to ask earlier when I posted my pictures. 

I sent my main account gift cards from my two secondary accounts.  Can I use those gift cards on the secondary accounts so that I can utilize the welcome discount when I make my purchases?  Or do they have to be used on the account/email address I emailed them to?


----------



## jayeme (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  =( I get getting my reputation-giving privileges provoked because I'm a happy thumbs up giver, lmao. 

I have a question for you dolls that I forgot to ask earlier when I posted my pictures. 

I sent my main account gift cards from my two secondary accounts.  Can I use those gift cards on the secondary accounts so that I can utilize the welcome discount when I make my purchases?  Or do they have to be used on the account/email address I emailed them to?

You should be able to use the codes on any account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Apr 11, 2014)

> Can you pick how many points you use? For example, if I have 500 points but my order is $43, can I use 400 points and pay the remaining $3 with a card, or does it require me to use all 500 points?


 You will be charged 500 points even if your total is $40.01. If you have enough points, you cannot split between points and cash. This is why I've started just converting points to gift cards: Different rules apply to those. You have to apply a full card, but the remaining balance will remain on your account for later use.


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You should be able to use the codes on any account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Thank you, doll!  I would have just given you reputation instead of clogging up the board with another post, but I'm still not allowed to... lmao


----------



## LindaD (Apr 11, 2014)

> Can you pick how many points you use? For example, if I have 500 points but my order is $43, can I use 400 points and pay the remaining $3 with a card, or does it require me to use all 500 points?


 Nope, you can't split up points payment like this, so you'd be better off getting a $50 gift card, which would allow you to use the remaining $7 for another use.


> =( I get getting my reputation-giving privilegesÂ provoked because I'm a happy thumbs up giver, lmao.Â  I have a question for you dolls that I forgot to ask earlier when I posted my pictures.Â  I sent my main account gift cards from my two secondary accounts. Â Can I use those gift cards on the secondary accounts so that I can utilize the welcome discount when I make my purchases? Â Or do they have to be used on the account/email address I emailed them to?


 Someone reported that they were able to use a gift card on account that wasn't the one the gift card was sent to. Makes sense, since gift cards aren't normally tied to an owner. Just FYI, though, I've been able to send a gift card from one account to the same account. Even though the same email address is entered, the order still goes through no problem.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 11, 2014)

> Which box # had the white/pearl polish? I'm hoping my other two boxes have the Pearl and Gold polishes for the complete collection. Â


 14!


----------



## itsMac (Apr 11, 2014)

> =( I get getting my reputation-giving privilegesÂ provoked because I'm a happy thumbs up giver, lmao.Â  I have a question for you dolls that I forgot to ask earlier when I posted my pictures.Â  I sent my main account gift cards from my two secondary accounts. Â Can I use those gift cards on the secondary accounts so that I can utilize the welcome discount when I make my purchases? Â Or do they have to be used on the account/email address I emailed them to?


 Me too!! I keep getting my "thumbs up" privileges revoked...I swear I'm not throwing those thumbs up all willy-nilly! I just like a lot of things!!!


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Me too!! I keep getting my "thumbs up" privileges revoked...I swear I'm not throwing those thumbs up all willy-nilly! I just like a lot of things!!!

Thank goodness it's not just me, haha.  I'm the same.  I'd rather thumbs up something to show the OP that I agreed, liked what they posted, or whatever, rather than making a whole new post and clogging up the forum! 

Give me my rights back, please!  =)


----------



## wadedl (Apr 11, 2014)

> Try copying the tracking # into the USPS website.Â  My boxes hadn't updated but it says on the USPS website that they were picked up by the shipping partner on 4/4 - 8 days ago!Â  I just emailed Birchbox and was told my boxes (2 of them!) must be lost, and they are going to send replacement boxes or if none available, refund me.


 Noooo!!! Mine also says the same thing as yours. I really like my box I better email as soon as I get home from the DMV, my phone won't send email. My stepdaughter had an appointment at 12:30 and they barely called her up!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 11, 2014)

My account updated today, I had to email but it was updated. I'm getting box #15. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2014/april-2014-bb15




Not my favorite box, I'm not big in perfumes/cologne. But I am interested in smelling this to see since it's orange. Looking forward to trying it all thou.


----------



## itsMac (Apr 11, 2014)

> Thank goodness it's not just me, haha. Â I'm the same. Â I'd rather thumbs up something to show the OP that I agreed, liked what they posted, or whatever, rather than making a whole new post and clogging up the forum!Â  Give me my rights back, please! Â =)


 Yes! Got mine taken away for a couple hours with the March PS box, too...but that was such a great box! So I just loved what everyone said about it...(sigh...) I'll learn to pace myself...


----------



## wadedl (Apr 11, 2014)

I just checked my tracking on USPS and it arrived in New Jersey yesterday. Further than where it started on the 4th. No update in UPSMI!


----------



## CheekyQ (Apr 11, 2014)

Whaaaat?! My tracking says my package is available for pickup. They've always delivered it to my mailbox, and this morning at 8 it said it was out for delivery. But at 2:46pm it updated again and says available for pickup! What's the dealio?!


----------



## honeybee7 (Apr 11, 2014)

pretty excited for this box! i'm getting the cc gala polish-could be meat could be cake.a little george carlin reference for ya,cynthia rowley eyeliner (don't be silver don't be silver),the davines milk-very curious about,shea terra deep pore cleanser-will be handy in this ick nast humidity,and a kind bar.hello! food yes please.


----------



## LindseyJ (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm getting box #1. I'm alright with it. I love nail polish and perfume so thats good. I dont care for the hair stuff, though. I'll probably use the eyeliner depending on what color it is and I'll definitely eat the kind bar! If my shipping would just update right. Its just showing it was picked up on the 4th. I'm hoping its actually at my house right now, lol.


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MeaghanBrown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box the other day, and i'm really disappointed that I got a lotion and more food. Although, I did get an eyeliner so that's exciting.
I eat food every day and i use lotion every day. Send them to me!! hahahahaaaaa just being silly LOL


----------



## emilylithium (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to this and don't know if this has been answered or not. I recently signed up for April box for the first time. If I cancel and resubscribe now, will i receive another April box or the may box? Thanks!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emilylithium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi, I'm new to this and don't know if this has been answered or not. I recently signed up for April box for the first time. If I cancel and resubscribe now, will i receive another April box or the may box? Thanks!

If you have already received an April box on that account, you will not get a second April box. You will simply be pre-paying for the May box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldendarter (Apr 11, 2014)

That's the one I just got today! I was so disappointed when I saw it on the website, but I was much happier with it in person. It's a bit boring compared to my 2nd acct box, but oh well. The Kind bar did not last long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote:

Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My account updated today, I had to email but it was updated.
I'm getting box #15.
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2014/april-2014-bb15





Not my favorite box, I'm not big in perfumes/cologne.
But I am interested in smelling this to see since it's orange.

Looking forward to trying it all thou.


----------



## jewdiful (Apr 11, 2014)

I guess they're sending me a replacement box, but I feel kind of bad for emailing them now. Apparently it's a problem a lot of people are having, so I'm thinking it might be an issue with the boxes not being scanned but still delivered. Regardless, my tracking still says "Picked up by Shipping Partner" in Mount Juliet, TN. In a way I'll feel bad if I end up with two boxes, but at the same time, they should find out what's behind the tracking problem and let people know when they email. Then they wouldn't have to send so many replacement boxes.

Sucks if the replacement box is completely different than my original, because I was excited about my products:



Spoiler







I was so disappointed about not getting theBalm last month, I love their tiny samples!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 11, 2014)

I think I was hoping for a 6 item box, overall I'm sure I'll use everything with exception of the cologne but I'm going to give it a shot esp. Since it is fruit scented. I went ahead and reviewed my box, I'm now qualified for the ACE VIP program. I was less than 50 points from qualifying. So that will start tomorrow for me



I'm most excited that you all posted the code that gives 200 points sfbb100, I used that today as well, I'm loving their points program and now I am prepaid for May as well, doing it this way also lets me pick when I get charged. Now I'm going to try to save my points to buy a Clairisonic. I do hope they add the Mia 2 or restock the Aria. I'm leaning towards one of those. I wouldn't be surprised if I shop along the way thou.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jewdiful* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess they're sending me a replacement box, but I feel kind of bad for emailing them now. Apparently it's a problem a lot of people are having, so I'm thinking it might be an issue with the boxes not being scanned but still delivered. Regardless, my tracking still says "Picked up by Shipping Partner" in Mount Juliet, TN. In a way I'll feel bad if I end up with two boxes, but at the same time, they should find out what's behind the tracking problem and let people know when they email. Then they wouldn't have to send so many replacement boxes.

Sucks if the replacement box is completely different than my original, because I was excited about my products:



Spoiler







I was so disappointed about not getting theBalm last month, I love their tiny samples!


 2 of my boxes that shipped on the same day have been in Mount Juliet TN for 11 days.  I think if it just wasn't updated I would have received them by now.


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 11, 2014)

> 2 of my boxes that shipped on the same day have been in Mount Juliet TN for 11 days.Â  I think if it just wasn't updated I would have received them by now.Â


 All 3 of my boxes started in the same day in Mount Juliet. I've received one yesterday and the other two just sat there for 5 days and have been sitting in IN ever since.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 11, 2014)

I hope one of my replacement boxes has the Davines hair care items, or maybe I'll eventually get the original box that has the Davines.  I was so looking forward to trying it! 

I've been a member of Birchbox for more than a 2.5 years and this is my first time contacting them.  I'm impressed with their customer service!


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  2 of my boxes that shipped on the same day have been in Mount Juliet TN for 11 days.  I think if it just wasn't updated I would have received them by now. 
Both of my boxes initiated on April 4 in Mount Juliet, TN but there have been no updates on either since. :/


----------



## wadedl (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jewdiful* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess they're sending me a replacement box, but I feel kind of bad for emailing them now. Apparently it's a problem a lot of people are having, so I'm thinking it might be an issue with the boxes not being scanned but still delivered. Regardless, my tracking still says "Picked up by Shipping Partner" in Mount Juliet, TN. In a way I'll feel bad if I end up with two boxes, but at the same time, they should find out what's behind the tracking problem and let people know when they email. Then they wouldn't have to send so many replacement boxes.

Sucks if the replacement box is completely different than my original, because I was excited about my products:



Spoiler







I was so disappointed about not getting theBalm last month, I love their tiny samples!


 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  2 of my boxes that shipped on the same day have been in Mount Juliet TN for 11 days.  I think if it just wasn't updated I would have received them by now. 
I am giving them until Monday to for my box to update in UPSMI. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *jewdiful* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess they're sending me a replacement box, but I feel kind of bad for emailing them now. Apparently it's a problem a lot of people are having, so I'm thinking it might be an issue with the boxes not being scanned but still delivered. Regardless, my tracking still says "Picked up by Shipping Partner" in Mount Juliet, TN. In a way I'll feel bad if I end up with two boxes, but at the same time, they should find out what's behind the tracking problem and let people know when they email. Then they wouldn't have to send so many replacement boxes.

Sucks if the replacement box is completely different than my original, because I was excited about my products:



Spoiler







I was so disappointed about not getting theBalm last month, I love their tiny samples!


 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  2 of my boxes that shipped on the same day have been in Mount Juliet TN for 11 days.  I think if it just wasn't updated I would have received them by now. 


Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Both of my boxes initiated on April 4 in Mount Juliet, TN but there have been no updates on either since. :/
Did you check the number on the USPS website? Mine moved today on USPS but nothing on UPSMI.


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 11, 2014)

My box was also sitting since the 4th. I emailed Birchbox and they said to let them know if didn't update by this evening. It updated this morning. I still hate USPS tracking lol


----------



## meganbernadette (Apr 11, 2014)

> Me too! I got my shipping notification Wednesday morning, yesterday it was just saying wait 24-48 hours for shipping info to update and now the link is broken! I'll wait until Monday to say anything just in case it is an error on the shipping website page and not a BB website error. Fingers crossed that the box is at home waiting for me?


 Same.. I got my shipping email early Wednesday morning but as of now it is still not showing at all


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you check the number on the USPS website? Mine moved today on USPS but nothing on UPSMI.
Yup! I've been checking on the USPS website as well as this site: tracking.smartlabel.com

Sadly, nothing on either site.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But thank you for the suggestion!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hottmomma80 (Apr 11, 2014)

> I am giving them until Monday to for my box to update in UPSMI.Â  Did you check the number on the USPS website? Mine moved today on USPS but nothing on UPSMI.


I emailed them bout my box sitting in Mount Juliet, TN and they emailed me stating that they were gonna send me a replacement box and that im gonna have different products in it, and it will take up to 10 business days. Well i was waiting for my box from BBcause i had 8 products in it, well guess i will have to wait now, to see what BB sent me.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 11, 2014)

I got impatient and called because no shipping e-mail, no box page loaded, and non-clicky truck on my account page was just too weird. I talked to Joey at BB CS and she said it shows my box was alloted, but no shipping info. was available, so she requested a new box. They are new box happy over there this month. She said I might get two. I'm not complaining.


----------



## chelsealady (Apr 11, 2014)

What color polish did you get? I got blue in my other box and I'm hoping this is a different color.


----------



## goldendarter (Apr 11, 2014)

> What color polish did you get? I got blue in my other box and I'm hoping this is a different color.


 I got the gold colour. Hoping for the blue in my other box!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Apr 11, 2014)

I have a question about points and giftcards, that I'm sure has been answered in the past but I can't remember. I just reached 200 points on my account and still have a few items left from this month's box to review. I'm thinking I may have to cancel for a bit, so want to convert what points I can to a gift card for a bit more flexibility. Should I purchase the giftcard while I have exactly 200 points? So, for example, if I had 210 points, would it use all 210 for $20 card? I know that's how it works for item purchases, but wasn't sure if the same applied for the gift cards.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a question about points and giftcards, that I'm sure has been answered in the past but I can't remember. I just reached 200 points on my account and still have a few items left from this month's box to review. I'm thinking I may have to cancel for a bit, so want to convert what points I can to a gift card for a bit more flexibility. Should I purchase the giftcard while I have exactly 200 points? So, for example, if I had 210 points, would it use all 210 for $20 card? I know that's how it works for item purchases, but wasn't sure if the same applied for the gift cards.
I was always under the impression that if you had 210 points, and made a $20 gift card OR store purchase, you would have 10 points left over, since you can only *use* points in increments of 100.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a question about points and giftcards, that I'm sure has been answered in the past but I can't remember. I just reached 200 points on my account and still have a few items left from this month's box to review. I'm thinking I may have to cancel for a bit, so want to convert what points I can to a gift card for a bit more flexibility. Should I purchase the giftcard while I have exactly 200 points? So, for example, if I had 210 points, would it use all 210 for $20 card? I know that's how it works for item purchases, but wasn't sure if the same applied for the gift cards.
I was always under the impression that if you had 210 points, and made a $20 gift card OR store purchase, you would have 10 points left over.


And duh, you're right. Augh, my brain has been so fried lately! Thanks, I actually had needed that typed out. Sigh, time to go fry my brain with more studying.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
And duh, you're right. Augh, my brain has been so fried lately! Thanks, I actually had needed that typed out. Sigh, time to go fry my brain with more studying.
I know that feeling. This is my break in between studying. I need to do work but i'm just too exhausted to start right now.


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 11, 2014)

Yay! One of my boxes made it to my state! That means I should have it tomorrow! The other is still sitting in IN. Amazing how three boxes all shipped at the same time all end up coming on drastically different days.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 11, 2014)

One of my boxes finally moved! Ironically, the other one (for which I received the shipping email first) has not moved at all and is still in Mount Juliet, TN.


----------



## emilylithium (Apr 11, 2014)

i just cancelled and resubbed using sfbb100, but it didn't work.


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 11, 2014)

> i just cancelled and resubbed using sfbb100, but it didn't work.


 It didnt give you the 100 points or the 200 points everyone has been doing?


----------



## emilylithium (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MaryJane80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It didnt give you the 100 points or the 200 points everyone has been doing?
oh yea, i meant that 200 points didn't work, just 100 points. i guess that's all right.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I am giving them until Monday to for my box to update in UPSMI. 

Did you check the number on the USPS website? Mine moved today on USPS but nothing on UPSMI.
I checked online, and I also called UPS Mail Innovations and USPS.  Neither one has a record of my boxes.  Birchbox customer service was awesome though!


----------



## Allison H (Apr 11, 2014)

> I checked online, and I also called UPS Mail Innovations and USPS.Â  Neither one has a record of my boxes.Â  Birchbox customer service was awesome though!


 I'm glad I caught your comments. I'm having problems with my box tracking as well...it's not recognized anywhere. I figured I'd wait until Monday to see what comes of it. Glad to know BB CS is awesome though!


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 11, 2014)

One box hasn't moved from TN since April 4th. Emailed birchbox, and while I was waiting for the response I got antsy and just called. She said give it another day and if it isn't moving by then they will reship it. But then I got an email response back an hour later from a different CS rep and she's shipping out a new box today. Either way I just want my box!


----------



## Allison H (Apr 11, 2014)

> One box hasn't moved from TN since April 4th. Emailed birchbox, and while I was waiting for the response I got antsy and just called. She said give it another day and if it isn't moving by then they will reship it. But then I got an email response back an hour later from a different CS rep and she's shipping out a new box today. Either way I just want my box!


 That's awesome! Do we know if it'll be like your original box, or will there be variations due to supply/demand/shortages of products?


----------



## indianaredhead (Apr 11, 2014)

I just emailed CS also. UPS Innovations has no record of it.  I tried USPS and it hasn't moved since April 4. We shall see what happens.


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
oooh! You have a few things I'd love to try in that box. The Bee Kind and the Atelier. The other items are really nice. I am into Color Club since I joined BB and tried it. It's long wearing and comes in lovely shades.


----------



## Angelalh (Apr 11, 2014)

i sent a message on the facebook page about my box also saying it was picked up in tennessee on the 4th and heres the response

Hi Angela, Thanks for reaching out! I'm so sorry for the trouble you've had. Our warehouse is aware that the tracking information is not currently available. No worries! We are looking into this, and you should receive more formal messaging shortly. So sorry for the trouble, and thank you for your patience. In the event that you have any questions, don't hesitate to give us a call at 877-487-7272 M-F from 9a-5p EST, and we would be more than happy to help. Have a great day! Best, Cara

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jewdiful* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess they're sending me a replacement box, but I feel kind of bad for emailing them now. Apparently it's a problem a lot of people are having, so I'm thinking it might be an issue with the boxes not being scanned but still delivered. Regardless, my tracking still says "Picked up by Shipping Partner" in Mount Juliet, TN. In a way I'll feel bad if I end up with two boxes, but at the same time, they should find out what's behind the tracking problem and let people know when they email. Then they wouldn't have to send so many replacement boxes.

Sucks if the replacement box is completely different than my original, because I was excited about my products:



Spoiler







I was so disappointed about not getting theBalm last month, I love their tiny samples!


----------



## Allison H (Apr 11, 2014)

Hmmm...yeah, all the problems seem to be coming out of TN. I hope it's figured out soon, and BB doesn't take too bad of a hit from it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 11, 2014)

Crap the two boxes I'm waiting on are shipping from TN. I hope they make it to me!


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My page shows the Sumita liner with a very...*interesting* color. And by that I mean screaming, in-your-face lime green. ... Any sugegstions on how to wear it, and what shadows I can pair it with, would be very much appreciated!
From what I have heard they are only sending out the black and the plum. My photo shows a lime green, but I think that's only an example photo. If you were to get a bright and light color such as that I'd suggest using it as a water liner with neutral, plums or neon eye shadows. I think that would be beautiful.


----------



## Allison H (Apr 11, 2014)

> From what I have heard they are only sending out the black and the plum. My photo shows a lime green, but I think that's only an example photo. If you were to get a bright and light color such as that I'd suggest using it as a water liner with neutral, plums or neon eye shadows. I think that would be beautiful.Â  :flowers:


 Oh yeah, with UD new palette...if the right person could pull off the neon that'd look awesome!


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I really hate nail polish. ... But doesn't it bother y'all when you have so many bottles and it seems like they will never finish? It stresses me out. 
I love to have all my nail polishes displayed. I like to see all the pretty colors. If you have an issue with things not being used up it sounds like an anxiety issue. I have some of those odd issues (not that exact one) due to an anxiety disorder. Do what makes you feel comfortable! It's up to you to deal with any anxieties in the best way that fits you. If you don't want to keep polishes, give them as little gifts, save up for stocking-stuffers. Also you can  Donate any unused cosmetics to a women's home or shelter.

I hope this helps.


----------



## natashaia (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love to have all my nail polishes displayed. I like to see all the pretty colors. If you have an issue with things not being used up it sounds like an anxiety issue. I have some of those odd issues (not that exact one) due to an anxiety disorder. Do what makes you feel comfortable! It's up to you to deal with any anxieties in the best way that fits you. If you don't want to keep polishes, give them as little gifts, save up for stocking-stuffers. Also you can  Donate any unused cosmetics to a women's home or shelter.

I hope this helps.

 



 
aww. you are so sweet. it definitely does have to do partly with my anxiety. I normally give them to my cousins, but its a great idea to give them to a women's home. We have great ones around here! Thank you!


----------



## itsMac (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love to have all my nail polishes displayed. I like to see all the pretty colors. If you have an issue with things not being used up it sounds like an anxiety issue. I have some of those odd issues (not that exact one) due to an anxiety disorder. Do what makes you feel comfortable! It's up to you to deal with any anxieties in the best way that fits you. If you don't want to keep polishes, give them as little gifts, save up for stocking-stuffers. Also you can  Donate any unused cosmetics to a women's home or shelter.

I hope this helps.

 



 
That's an awesome idea! So sweet!


----------



## ashleylind (Apr 11, 2014)

Question â€“ when you gift a subscription to someone, do you pay for it all upfront or just each month?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 11, 2014)

> Question â€“ when you gift a subscription to someone, do you pay for it all upfront or just each month?


 Upfront.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Apr 11, 2014)

So, after a full day of wearing the Sumita, I'm sold on it. I still think I prefer gel liner with a brush, but I'm no longer dismissing pencils. It stayed on my lids all day without smearing, moving or giving me raccoon eyes. I didn't have any luck with it in my waterline, but I'm a mutant and have lashes growing out of my upper waterline, making it near impossible for anything placed in the lower one. 

I found the Color Club to be a bit tricky to work with. Or rather, I think this would work nicely for someone with even a smidge more patience than me. However, that's me being horrible and needing a polish that meets my lazy requirements.


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So mine will contain the Sumita liner, Paula's Choice Hydrator, a Miss Jessie's product the name of which escapes me at the moment, a Kind Bar (reeeeeaally hoping it's not the maple pumpkin one--call me a heretic, but I don't care for pumpkin!) and the Gilchrist and Soames body wash. All in all, I'm pleased and they could do WAY worse than a Kind bar...come to think of it, they have (Larabar anyone???) At least Kind Bars are more diabetic-friendly, despite the carb content. At least with me it doesn't jack my sugar up the way a standard candy bar would.

My page shows the Sumita liner with a very...*interesting* color. And by that I mean screaming, in-your-face lime green. Part of me is very curious and the other part is really scared that someone has managed to create Kryptonite in a lab on a remote island somewhere. Any sugegstions on how to wear it, and what shadows I can pair it with, would be very much appreciated!
I got the maple pumpkin and it doesn't taste like pumpkin... just maple with seeds. It was good, but it DID jack up my blood sugar (diabetic here too) even though I bolused for it. Darn!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So mine will contain the Sumita liner, Paula's Choice Hydrator, a Miss Jessie's product the name of which escapes me at the moment, a Kind Bar (reeeeeaally hoping it's not the maple pumpkin one--call me a heretic, but I don't care for pumpkin!) and the Gilchrist and Soames body wash. All in all, I'm pleased and they could do WAY worse than a Kind bar...come to think of it, they have (Larabar anyone???) At least Kind Bars are more diabetic-friendly, despite the carb content. At least with me it doesn't jack my sugar up the way a standard candy bar would.

My page shows the Sumita liner with a very...*interesting* color. And by that I mean screaming, in-your-face lime green. Part of me is very curious and the other part is really scared that someone has managed to create Kryptonite in a lab on a remote island somewhere. Any sugegstions on how to wear it, and what shadows I can pair it with, would be very much appreciated!

Yea, it doesn't taste like pumpkin at all. The 'pumpkin' actually refers to pumpkin seeds. It also didn't take very maple-y. It was good, though. It was a bit on the sweet side for me (low sugar tolerance), but I'm sure others would disagree.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 11, 2014)

> > Â  So mine will contain the Sumita liner, Paula's Choice Hydrator, a Miss Jessie's product the name of which escapes me at the moment, a Kind Bar (reeeeeaally hoping it's not the maple pumpkin one--call me a heretic, but I don't care for pumpkin!) and the Gilchrist and Soames body wash. All in all, I'm pleased and they could do WAY worse than a Kind bar...come to think of it, they have (Larabar anyone???) At least Kind Bars are more diabetic-friendly, despite the carb content. At least with me it doesn't jack my sugar up the way a standard candy bar would. My page shows the Sumita liner with a very...*interesting* color. And by that I mean screaming, in-your-face lime green. Part of me is very curious and the other part is really scared that someone has managed to create Kryptonite in a lab on a remote island somewhere. Any sugegstions on how to wear it, and what shadows I can pair it with, would be very much appreciated!
> 
> 
> I got the maple pumpkin and it doesn't taste like pumpkin... just maple with seeds. It was good, but it DID jack up my blood sugar (diabetic here too) even though I bolusedÂ for it. Darn!Â


 It's not Maple Pumpkin. It's Maple Pumpkinseed. They use shelled pumpkin seeds so they're tan or green instead of white. They're supposed to be healthy, but I prefer the taste and crunchiness of unshelled pumpkin seeds with a little oil and salt baked in the oven. They taste amazing. Shelled pumpkin seeds do not.


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you don't want to keep polishes, give them as little gifts, save up for stocking-stuffers. Also you can  Donate any unused cosmetics to a women's home or shelter.

 



 
This is also a great thing to do with all those extra ipsy bags you've got in a drawer. ;-)


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 12, 2014)

> Yea, it doesn't taste like pumpkin at all. The 'pumpkin' actually refers to pumpkin seeds. It also didn't take very maple-y. It was good, though. It was a bit on the sweet side for me (low sugar tolerance), but I'm sure others would disagree.


 I may have to buy these. I tend to get LBS (Low Blood Sugar) and this might just perk me right up! I want to try the chocolate ones.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yea, it doesn't taste like pumpkin at all. The 'pumpkin' actually refers to pumpkin seeds. It also didn't take very maple-y. It was good, though. It was a bit on the sweet side for me (low sugar tolerance), but I'm sure others would disagree.
I may have to buy these. I tend to get LBS (Low Blood Sugar) and this might just perk me right up! I want to try the chocolate ones. 
I think it would. I had mine today after I had gone a bit too long without eating and dinner was still a bit away. It helped out a bit, not as much as I would have liked, but then I had pushed it with how long I had gone between meals. I was sad when the last bite was over, though. =(


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 12, 2014)

[@]ZeeOmega[/@] It has been such a problem for me at work lately because my lunch time is never consistent. Sometimes it's as late as 1:30pm and other times as early as 11:00 am. I have to make sure I have snacks but usually never actually have the time to eat them.


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *With2Ls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have two accounts. One has shipped but the other has not updated with April's products yet even though my subscription shows as active. I emailed Birchbox but haven't heard back from them yet. Anybody else have this happen to them or have an idea what might begoing on?
I'm having the same thing happen one box updated and has shipping   one box not updated no shipping.  I did get a box in the mail today that was not the box that updated and one of the samples leaked all over the place.  so not my month with bb


----------



## carrriemarie (Apr 12, 2014)

For those of you having trouble with shipping information updating, try putting the tracking number into newgistics. I had an account that wasn't updating, but when I did that I was able to see my tracking information.


----------



## sweetharlot (Apr 12, 2014)

I got my first box of three this month today. It was the one I started last month because of the extra 100 point code. I got:

-Number 4 Lumiere d'hiver Reconstructing Masque packet - Interested to try this.

-Number 4 Shampoo in a little bottle - I've had this before and I liked it just fine.

-Harvey Price Yogini - I've had this before too in an HP order and while I love many HP fragrances this is not a favorite so I'll give it away.

-Sumita eyeliner in black - I was way scared yet oddly intrigued by the thought of getting lime green like it shows but, nope. Did we all get black?

-Color Club nail polish in Something? Pearl - A pearly off-white color that I really like the looks of!

-Kind granols bar in maple pumpkin seed - I love regular Kind bars and this was good too.

I haven't received my 2nd sub that I reactivated for the 100 point code after a few months without it but I'm getting:

-Fekkai shampoo - Blah, boring. But practical I guess? I just hope it's not a packet.

-Harvey Prince Hello - I like this one but I've had it 4x now from BB, twice in a Mystery Pick 2.

-Gilchrist and Soames body wash - Eh. I also hope it's not a packet.

-Kind granola bar - Best thing so far!

-Sumita eyeliner - I'm hoping the only option out there isn't black and that is a different shade but even so, this is the best item in this one to me.

All in all this box isn't good. I'm glad it was 'free' thanks to the code getting me 100 points for buying it. And now that damn new code for 100 extra points got me to resub after I decided I would cancel this one again! So I'm hoping May is better for this one but hey, it's free again!

My original sub that is a yearly sub hasn't come either but it will have:

-Bee Kind lotion - I've had this product 4x now but I'm okay with that because it goes great in little gift baskets I like to make for people and this one is already ear-marked for my grandma's Easter basket!

-Paula's Choice liquid exfoliant - Hmm, this sounds interesting!

-Kind granola bar - I'm hoping for something other than Maple Pumpkin to try.

-Color Club - Hopefully a different shade in that collection than the pearl one. If it's the same as the other it goes in an Easter Basket!

-Sumita eyeliner - Please be a different color, otherwise, it'll go in a basket.

I'm really happy with 2 of the 3 boxes so I can't complain! These might be 2 of my best boxes ever. I'll be getting 3 again in May...


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my first box of three this month today. It was the one I started last month because of the extra 100 point code. I got:

-Number 4 Lumiere d'hiver Reconstructing Masque packet - Interested to try this.

-Number 4 Shampoo in a little bottle - I've had this before and I liked it just fine.

-Harvey Price Yogini - I've had this before too in an HP order and while I love many HP fragrances this is not a favorite so I'll give it away.

-Sumita eyeliner in black - I was way scared yet oddly intrigued by the thought of getting lime green like it shows but, nope. Did we all get black?

-Color Club nail polish in Something? Pearl - A pearly off-white color that I really like the looks of!

-Kind granols bar in maple pumpkin seed - I love regular Kind bars and this was good too.

I haven't received my 2nd sub that I reactivated for the 100 point code after a few months without it but I'm getting:

-Fekkai shampoo - Blah, boring. But practical I guess? I just hope it's not a packet.

-Harvey Prince Hello - I like this one but I've had it 4x now from BB, twice in a Mystery Pick 2.

-Gilchrist and Soames body wash - Eh. I also hope it's not a packet.

-Kind granola bar - Best thing so far!

-Sumita eyeliner - I'm hoping the only option out there isn't black and that is a different shade but even so, this is the best item in this one to me.

All in all this box isn't good. I'm glad it was 'free' thanks to the code getting me 100 points for buying it. And now that damn new code for 100 extra points got me to resub after I decided I would cancel this one again! So I'm hoping May is better for this one but hey, it's free again!

My original sub that is a yearly sub hasn't come either but it will have:

-Bee Kind lotion - I've had this product 4x now but I'm okay with that because it goes great in little gift baskets I like to make for people and this one is already ear-marked for my grandma's Easter basket!

-Paula's Choice liquid exfoliant - Hmm, this sounds interesting!

-Kind granola bar - I'm hoping for something other than Maple Pumpkin to try.

-Color Club - Hopefully a different shade in that collection than the pearl one. If it's the same as the other it goes in an Easter Basket!

-Sumita eyeliner - Please be a different color, otherwise, it'll go in a basket.

I'm really happy with 2 of the 3 boxes so I can't complain! These might be 2 of my best boxes ever. I'll be getting 3 again in May...

I really like your original sub box! I just bought a women's and men's box on the 4th and just finally got shipping information the 10th so I still got a long while. I want the box to be uploaded at least so I know what I'm getting but that hasn't uploaded yet either


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 12, 2014)

My tracking still shows my boxes in pre-shipment status as of the 4th and 10th with no other updates since. I hope the one from the 4th isn't lost.


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 12, 2014)

> My tracking still shows my boxes in pre-shipment status as of the 4th and 10th with no other updates since. I hope the one from the 4th isn't lost.


 You should contact CS about the 4th one. Some people have been having trouble with their shipping. I have two with the 10th and I want to contact but its only been one day lol


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh, I spoke too soon. Took someone's advice and punched the num into Newgistics tracking and I see it left Mount Juliet, TN on the 4th and landed in Fishers, IN yesterday. Okay, *that* makes sense considering I live in FL! Estimated delivery of 4/18?? You gotta be kitten me!!


----------



## KayEss (Apr 12, 2014)

I got a tracking email from Birchbox on the 9th and it still hasn't updated. The email says that it should update within 48 hours, so how long should I reasonably wait to contact? Beginning of next week-ish?


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 12, 2014)

My tracking info hasn't done anything since the 4th. This new warehouse/Newgistics stuff sucks on ice.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got a tracking email from Birchbox on the 9th and it still hasn't updated. The email says that it should update within 48 hours, so how long should I reasonably wait to contact? Beginning of next week-ish?
I think you should email them now since they won't answer your email until Monday. I got my tracking email on the 8th and emailed them today since it hasn't updated/there's no record of it on the UPS website. (It shows up on the USPS and newgistics website as "initiated" in TN on the 4th, but that's it).


----------



## jkfinl (Apr 12, 2014)

> My account updated today, I had to email but it was updated. I'm getting box #15. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2014/april-2014-bb15
> 
> 
> 
> Not my favorite box, I'm not big in perfumes/cologne. But I am interested in smelling this to see since it's orange. Looking forward to trying it all thou.


 The the perfume you are getting is very orangey smelling, I goy some a few months back. I like it but I think it's more of an autumn/winter scent.


----------



## Lizzie8398 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have been coveting everyone's eyeliner for months. I have the sumita this month (yeah!) but if its lime green i will be so aggravated.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 12, 2014)

> I have been coveting everyone's eyeliner for months. I have the sumita this month (yeah!) but if its lime green i will be so aggravated.


 I'm pretty sure they're just sending black &amp; plum this month. The stock photo just shows the green They should be updating the actual box pictures within the next few days so you can see which color you're getting.


----------



## mrst909 (Apr 12, 2014)

> I got my first box of three this month today. It was the one I started last month because of the extra 100 point code. I got: -Number 4 Lumiere d'hiver Reconstructing Masque packet - Interested to try this. -Number 4 Shampoo in a little bottle - I've had this before and I liked it just fine. -Harvey Price Yogini - I've had this before too in an HP order and while I love many HP fragrances this is not a favorite so I'll give it away. -Sumita eyeliner in black - I was way scared yet oddly intrigued by the thought of getting lime green like it shows but, nope. Did we all get black? -Color Club nail polish in Something? Pearl - A pearly off-white color that I really like the looks of! -Kind granols bar in maple pumpkin seed - I love regular Kind bars and this was good too. I haven't received my 2nd sub that I reactivated for the 100 point code after a few months without it but I'm getting: -Fekkai shampoo - Blah, boring. But practical I guess? I just hope it's not a packet. -Harvey Prince Hello - I like this one but I've had it 4x now from BB, twice in a Mystery Pick 2. -Gilchrist and Soames body wash - Eh. I also hope it's not a packet. -Kind granola bar - Best thing so far! -Sumita eyeliner - I'm hoping the only option out there isn't black and that is a different shade but even so, this is the best item in this one to me. All in all this box isn't good. I'm glad it was 'free' thanks to the code getting me 100 points for buying it. And now that damn new code for 100 extra points got me to resub after I decided I would cancel this one again! So I'm hoping May is better for this one but hey, it's free again! My original sub that is a yearly sub hasn't come either but it will have: -Bee Kind lotion - I've had this product 4x now but I'm okay with that because it goes great in little gift baskets I like to make for people and this one is already ear-marked for my grandma's Easter basket! -Paula's Choice liquid exfoliant - Hmm, this sounds interesting! -Kind granola bar - I'm hoping for something other than Maple Pumpkin to try. -Color Club - Hopefully a different shade in that collection than the pearl one. If it's the same as the other it goes in an Easter Basket! -Sumita eyeliner - Please be a different color, otherwise, it'll go in a basket. I'm really happy with 2 of the 3 boxes so I can't complain! These might be 2 of my best boxes ever. I'll be getting 3 again in May...


 I got the G&amp;C body wash in 2 of my 3 boxes this month. It's a good size...I wanna say 1.3 oz but not looking at it right now. I haven't used it yet but it smells good. Boring, but they will get used! I got the sumita eyeliner in all 3 boxes. I've only received 2 so far but got plum in both. Hoping I get black in my 3rd box. Otherwise I may be hitting up the trade thread. In one of my boxes I got the number 4 shampoo and was supposed to get the conditioning masque but it wasn't in my box. Bummer cuz I was looking forward to trying it. I contacted BB and they said they don't have any more samples of that but gave me 100 points instead. This was one of the boxes that I used the 100 point code on, so it more than paid for itself! I told myself I was going to go back to only 1 box for May, but ended up cancelling and resubbing those other 2 accounts with the SFBB100 code which was still glitching as of late last night and gave me 210 points on each account. It's so hard not to take advantage of deals like that! My primary sub is on a yearly plan but after that runs out in August I may just go month to month on that one too if the trend of 100 point codes continues!


----------



## catipa (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got a tracking email from Birchbox on the 9th and it still hasn't updated. The email says that it should update within 48 hours, so how long should I reasonably wait to contact? Beginning of next week-ish?
I was having the same problem, but when I put my tracking # in Newgistics web page I saw the progress of my box, it is moving and I should have it today or Monday.  I also emailed Birchbox before I checked this page, but I have not heard back from them yet.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh, I spoke too soon. Took someone's advice and punched the num into Newgistics tracking and I see it left Mount Juliet, TN on the 4th and landed in Fishers, IN yesterday. Okay, *that* makes sense considering I live in FL! Estimated delivery of 4/18?? You gotta be kitten me!!
I just did the same thing after seeing the post here about Newgististics.  Two of my boxes shipped on the 4th.  One is in Fishers IN with a delivery date (to Boston) on the 18th.  The other still says Mount Juliet TN.  This is ridiculous!  At least it makes more sense for a package going to Boston to go through Indiana than a package going from TN to FL. 

Newgistics is horrible.  My packages are delivered to my post office and I go and pick them up.  Its too bad Birchbox couldn't just use USPS.


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 12, 2014)

> I got a tracking email from Birchbox on the 9th and it still hasn't updated. The email says that it should update within 48 hours, so how long should I reasonably wait to contact? Beginning of next week-ish?


 Have you tried newgistics? My tracking link says its prepared but when I put it in newgistics it says that it is in transit. I think I'm going to give it until Monday or Tuesday to see if it landed anywhere before I message CS. Here is the link to enter the tracking number: http://www.tracking.smartlabel.com/


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MaryJane80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Have you tried newgistics? My tracking link says its prepared but when I put it in newgistics it says that it is in transit. I think I'm going to give it until Monday or Tuesday to see if it landed anywhere before I message CS.

Here is the link to enter the tracking number: http://www.tracking.smartlabel.com/

Thanks for the link - it seems as though it is in my state and possibly my city.  I, like others, got tracking on the 9th.  At one point tracking said it was in NJ, but then a few hours later itwould only show it was in Mt. Juliet TN.  I thought I was going crazy.


----------



## award04 (Apr 12, 2014)

I hope the extra points codes work next Friday because I am going to dive in for a 3rd box. There are so many box variations that I can see people getting some different things in each box. I had 2 boxes with GB- with different profiles- and got the same things in each box for 3 months. So I cancelled one. For me- I love Birchbox.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thank you for the slowgistics link: one of my boxes is out for delivery (yay)! The other one is lost I think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (still no tracking via ups, slowgistics, or usps) and the other one will come around the 15th. Today shall be a good mail day: ulta, Victoria's Secret and birchbox!


----------



## Hottmomma80 (Apr 12, 2014)

I tried the website for newgistics last tracking on my box was in April 4 1:19 a.m. in Mount Juliet, TN it has No shipment dates it just says unknown or No estimated delivery at all its blank


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 12, 2014)

I think it's pretty sad that a box shipped from BB on the 4th has only moved from TN to IN by the 12th. Yet my Skoshbox order (that had free shipping btw) was shipped the 9th from HAWAII and I'll get it today. Pathetic, Birchbox.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 12, 2014)

> I think it's pretty sad that a box shipped from BB on the 4th has only moved from TN to IN by the 12th. Yet my Skoshbox order (that had free shipping btw) was shipped the 9th from HAWAII and I'll get it today. Pathetic, Birchbox.


 Smh birchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 12, 2014)

i ordered something last night around midnight and it already shipped. awesomeness bbx!


----------



## jayeme (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh, I spoke too soon. Took someone's advice and punched the num into Newgistics tracking and I see it left Mount Juliet, TN on the 4th and landed in Fishers, IN yesterday. Okay, *that* makes sense considering I live in FL! Estimated delivery of 4/18?? You gotta be kitten me!!

I live in NC and one of my boxes moved from TN to NJ - their shipping is so weird! I thought things would get to me more quickly now from TN, but apparently not.


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 12, 2014)

Mine doesn't even sat if it has left TN. It says in transit to where I live but no date given as to when that is....disappointed I live in Missouri so not very when it will be here


----------



## jt0303 (Apr 12, 2014)

> Have you tried newgistics? My tracking link says its prepared but when I put it in newgistics it says that it is in transit. I think I'm going to give it until Monday or Tuesday to see if it landed anywhere before I message CS. Here is the link to enter the tracking number: http://www.tracking.smartlabel.com/


 Thank you for this link! I was getting so frustrated with my tracking but now I see it's in my town today so I should get it Monday!


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine doesn't even sat if it has left TN.
It says in transit to where I live but no date given as to when that is....disappointed

I live in Missouri so not very when it will be here

Mine says the same thing. My shipment was on the 10th so I'm going to give it until Monday or Tuesday and contact them to see if they are able to find where my boxes are located or if it is actually moving.

Also the box in my account hasn't updated yet either.

It's kind of disappointing since this is my first time with Birchbox and this happens.... doesn't really leave a good taste for my first time with this subscription.


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 12, 2014)

I ate my Kind bar this morning, and that thing was delicious! I will definitely buy a box of those.


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 12, 2014)

I went ahead and emailed as my tracking was initiated April 4th as per the USPS and it's been over a week--I'm well aware of delays but that is very unusual. I kind of hope it is lost and they are out of my box and have to send me a different one, I'm so awful.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I went ahead and emailed as my tracking was initiated April 4th as per the USPS and it's been over a week--I'm well aware of delays but that is very unusual. I kind of hope it is lost and they are out of my box and have to send me a different one, I'm so awful.
same here LOL. i reviewed all of my items for points just in case my box is lost and they have to do a switcharoo on the box page.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 12, 2014)

before my box came in yesterday i bought a kind bar at the grocery store to try just in case i didn't get one (i got one anyway of course bahah). it's maple glazed pecan and sea salt. its really good and i'll definitely buy them again, but in some bites, the sea salt is a little too much for me! idk if anyone felt that way about the maple pumpkin seeds and sea salt one.


----------



## cari12 (Apr 12, 2014)

I just checked the tracking on all my boxes (via both UPS MI or Newgistics and then again on USPS too). Three of them are moving my way, but my main account box only says it was picked up in Mt. Juliet, TN on April 4th and nothing since. If It hasn't moved by Monday I'll email Birchbox I guess, it could just be an issue of not being scanned in before it left and all that but who knows. Seems like a bunch of boxes have been delayed/missing this month!


----------



## Rebecca34 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm another person who thinks the shipping is inefficient.  I live about 2 hours from Birchbox's new distribution center in TN (in north Alabama).  My box left TN on Apr 4th, arrived in PA on the 10th, and has now been sitting in IN since yesterday at 5am.  When my boxes used to ship from NY / NJ, they would arrive at my house in AL in 2-3 days.  

My new second subscription "shipped" on Weds the 9th, but has been sitting in TN all that time.  Do you think they'll let me come pick it up?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Really confused!


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 12, 2014)

The Newgistics tracking shows my box being shipped as of April 4. That's it. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brianna448 (Apr 12, 2014)

The bonus shop is back, in case anyone was waiting for the sample pack to order.


----------



## bschlee (Apr 12, 2014)

> Mine says the same thing. My shipment was on the 10th so I'm going to give it until Monday or Tuesday and contact them to see if they are able to find where my boxes are located or if it is actually moving. Also the box in my account hasn't updated yet either. It's kind of disappointing since this is my first time with Birchbox and this happens.... doesn't really leave a good taste for my first time with this subscription.


 First boxes often take extra time to update, so that's not a glitch! Last month I added a box and it didn't update until around the 18th and I emailed them. But the shipping is unfortunate, sorry that it is happening on your first month!


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bschlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


First boxes often take extra time to update, so that's not a glitch! Last month I added a box and it didn't update until around the 18th and I emailed them.

But the shipping is unfortunate, sorry that it is happening on your first month!

That's good. I'm not too bothered if it wasn't updated but my shipping was smooth but with my shipment not moving and my account not being updated makes me paranoid that I got charged for a box and am not going to receive one lol  I think I'm going to cancel the subscription though cause I don't want to get charged for next months box when this months box hasn't even come in yet.

Can you still review products if you cancel the subscription before the account even updates?


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 12, 2014)

This is the response I just received to me telling them that my box hasn't moved or updated since the 4th. I don't know what I was expecting.

"Thank you for being in touch. I'm so sorry for any trouble! We always hope that your shipment is nothing less than a delight to receive and we deeply apologize for any disappointment you've felt."


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is the response I just received to me telling them that my box hasn't moved or updated since the 4th. I don't know what I was expecting.

"Thank you for being in touch. I'm so sorry for any trouble! We always hope that your shipment is nothing less than a delight to receive and we deeply apologize for any disappointment you've felt."
Not a "we will look into it," response.  Which would have been niceâ€¦even if it is lip service.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MaryJane80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's good. I'm not too bothered if it wasn't updated but my shipping was smooth but with my shipment not moving and my account not being updated makes me paranoid that I got charged for a box and am not going to receive one lol  I think I'm going to cancel the subscription though cause I don't want to get charged for next months box when this months box hasn't even come in yet.

Can you still review products if you cancel the subscription before the account even updates?
As far as getting charged before you receive your box goes, they won't run charges until the first, so you still have more than two weeks before that will happen!

I really wish they weren't using Newgistics.  That is an epically shitacular shipping partner that makes them look horrible.  It's one of the reasons I ended up canceling Glossybox.  But!  Big difference between Birchbox and Glossybox:  If you reach out to Birchbox when there's a problem, they will actually respond to you.  Glossybox wouldn't respond to multiple inquiries, which was the main reason I canceled.  I'm lucky because two of my boxes this month are shipping UPS-MI (no word on the third box, but that's not surprising since I just resubscribed on that account Thursday), but I expect that to change so all boxes come via Newgistics sooner or later. 

And boxes shipped on the 10th and not updating in tracking:  This is common and actually happens to me pretty much every single month.  I don't start worrying about it until the 14th, but then it will magically update and start moving, and then I don't need to bug CS about it.  Given the volume of boxes that they send out, I usually figure that it's just taking them a while to get EIGHT HUNDRED THOUSAND boxes (reference here) scanned.


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 12, 2014)

> This is the response I just received to me telling them that my box hasn't moved or updated since the 4th. I don't know what I was expecting. "Thank you for being in touch. I'm so sorry for any trouble! We always hope that your shipment is nothing less than a delight to receive and we deeply apologize for any disappointment you've felt."


 I imagine you were expecting a relevant response, lol. That's a terrible canned CSR answer


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 12, 2014)

> And boxes shipped on the 10th and not updating in tracking:Â  This is common and actually happens to me pretty much every single month.Â  I don't start worrying about it until the 14th, but then it will magically update and start moving, and then I don't need to bug CS about it.Â  Given the volume of boxes that they send out, I usually figure that it's just taking them a while to get EIGHT HUNDRED THOUSAND boxes (reference here) scanned.


 I think for boxes shipped on the 4th it is reasonable to say something though.


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *As far as getting charged before you receive your box goes, they won't run charges until the first, so you still have more than two weeks before that will happen!*

I really wish they weren't using Newgistics.  That is an epically shitacular shipping partner that makes them look horrible.  It's one of the reasons I ended up canceling Glossybox.  But!  Big difference between Birchbox and Glossybox:  If you reach out to Birchbox when there's a problem, they will actually respond to you.  Glossybox wouldn't respond to multiple inquiries, which was the main reason I canceled.  I'm lucky because two of my boxes this month are shipping UPS-MI (no word on the third box, but that's not surprising since I just resubscribed on that account Thursday), but I expect that to change so all boxes come via Newgistics sooner or later. 

And boxes shipped on the 10th and not updating in tracking:  This is common and actually happens to me pretty much every single month.  I don't start worrying about it until the 14th, but then it will magically update and start moving, and then I don't need to bug CS about it.  Given the volume of boxes that they send out, I usually figure that it's just taking them a while to get EIGHT HUNDRED THOUSAND boxes (reference here) scanned.
That's why I'm giving it until Monday or Tuesday to see if it has moved before contacting them.

Not worried about my women's subscription cause I'm still sticking with them next month but the men's subscription I will be canceling cause that is $20 and it will charge on the 15th so I will be canceling that on the 14th.

I'm hoping I can still review the men's items even thought I canceled the subscription.


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 12, 2014)

I told them my daughter and I recd shipping at the same time but mine is stuck. Lol this is what they told me: Thank you for being in touch! We ship out our Birchboxes in waves over the course of a few days, and attempt to have them all shipped by the 10th of the month. We do this by box type rather than by location, so shipping dates and times can vary quite a bit from month to month. Therefore, you won't necessarily receive it the same time each month, or at the same time as your neighbors. Queue eye roll


----------



## natashaia (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rebecca34* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm another person who thinks the shipping is inefficient.  I live about 2 hours from Birchbox's new distribution center in TN (in north Alabama).  My box left TN on Apr 4th, arrived in PA on the 10th, and has now been sitting in IN since yesterday at 5am.  When my boxes used to ship from NY / NJ, they would arrive at my house in AL in 2-3 days.  

My new second subscription "shipped" on Weds the 9th, but has been sitting in TN all that time.  Do you think they'll let me come pick it up?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Really confused!
haha same. I live 20 minutes from the distribution center, since i am in nashville. Let me pick it up!


----------



## natashaia (Apr 12, 2014)

it seems like a lot o the boxes that were initiated on the 4th from Tn are not updating. since its not just mine, i am not going to wrry about it unless it doesn't get here by the 20th or something. i do wish i could just pick it up- i am 20 minutes from Mt. Juliet.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think for boxes shipped on the 4th it is reasonable to say something though.
True, but the person I was quoting had specifically said her box was shipped on the 10th earlier in the thread.  I was responding to that date.  Another thing I try to keep in mind:  Tracking updates typically grind to a halt over the weekend with these shipping expediters, and the timeframe they quote typically means business days, which means that 48 hours starting Thursday at 4pm would mean Monday at 4pm, not Saturday.  Maybe I've just been subscribing to this box for too long at the same time I've been burned by shipping with other subscription services, but I really think that panicking on the 12th about a box sent out on the 10th is *way* too soon.  If it's a package from the 4th, that's a whole different issue and completely not one I was addressing.


----------



## trustlust (Apr 12, 2014)

Just an FYI for those of you that Birchbox sent through UPS mail connections &amp; your shipping info isn't working... mine did the same thing, it still isn't working right now. But my box was delivered today. I took the tracking number and pasted it into the USPS site and voila! It's works on the USPS site.


----------



## Meeesha (Apr 12, 2014)

My box left TN on the 4th, 6 days later popped up in NJ, and I'm in CA.  Wacky logistics.


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 12, 2014)

> before my box came in yesterday i bought a kind bar at the grocery store to try just in case i didn't get one (i got one anyway of course bahah). it's maple glazed pecan and sea salt. its really good and i'll definitely buy them again, but in some bites, the sea salt is a little too much for me! idk if anyone felt that way about the maple pumpkin seeds and sea salt one.


 There is a Dark Chocolate and Sea Salt one that absolutely tastes like sin, it's that good! It wasn't too salty at all; if anything, it was just enough salt to really intensify the chocolate.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 12, 2014)

> I went ahead and emailed as my tracking was initiated April 4th as per the USPS and it's been over a week--I'm well aware of delays but that is very unusual. I kind of hope it is lost and they are out of my box and have to send me a different one, I'm so awful.


 Same for one of my 3 tracking #'s. None of them show tracking when I click them, 2 have movement in usps when I google the tracking number, and all one has is that it was printed on the 4th. At this point I figure it's a scanning issue or something, like a batch wasn't scanned in......anywhere...lol?


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 12, 2014)

The honey and coconut Kind Bar is what dreams taste like. It is SO FREAKING GOOD. I'm not even a huge coconut person, either. *Tries not to eat the whole box of them that's sitting in the pantry*


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 12, 2014)

This pretty much always happens with most of my shipments coming from the east coast. I live in California so they get scanned at the original post office, then nothing for 7-10 days and then suddenly they're at my local post office or out for delivery. I'm usually used to my packages just not being scanned anywhere so I'll just wait and see what happens with my 3 boxes.


----------



## LindaD (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This pretty much always happens with most of my shipments coming from the east coast. I live in California so they get scanned at the original post office, then nothing for 7-10 days and then suddenly they're at my local post office or out for delivery. I'm usually used to my packages just not being scanned anywhere so I'll just wait and see what happens with my 3 boxes.
Same with me here. They all was show "picked up by shipping partner" on the 4th, but one of them just showed up in my mailbox on Thursday. I checked the tracking for that one, and it went from "picked up" to "at local post office" with nothing in between.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Smh birchbox





I doubt Birchbox has much control over the boxes once the boxes are handed over to the shipper.   2 of my boxes that shipped on the 4th were scanned in Indiana and it says a delivery date for the 17th or 18th.  I don't expect my other 2 boxes will arrive until May sometime at this rate.   I made a couple of purchases in the Birchbox shop yesterday that are being shipped from the same location but going USPS and the delivery date is Monday. 

Maybe if Birchbox gets enough complaints, they will change who they use for shipping.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Apr 12, 2014)

I got one of my boxes today! It's Box 32, and the variations are silver Cynthia Rowley, Aquamarine Azulino Color Club, and Maple Pumpkin Seeds with Sea Salt KIND bar.

And for those who are having trouble with tracking, my tracking never updated on UPS, but according to USPS, it was picked up by a shipping partner on April 4 from Mount Juliet, TN, arrived in Mountville, PA on April 10, then went to Hebron, KY on April 11, and finally made its way to Ohio today. Hopefully everyone's boxes make it to them safely (eventually)!


----------



## splash79 (Apr 12, 2014)

I just spent an embarrassingly long time reading about the shipping logistics of UPS Mail Innovations and the USPS.  It was actually pretty interesting and I am mildly tempted to email someone, because I have questions about some of the details.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I doubt Birchbox has much control over the boxes once the boxes are handed over to the shipper.   2 of my boxes that shipped on the 4th were scanned in Indiana and it says a delivery date for the 17th or 18th.  I don't expect my other 2 boxes will arrive until May sometime at this rate.   I made a couple of purchases in the Birchbox shop yesterday that are being shipped from the same location but going USPS and the delivery date is Monday. 

Maybe if Birchbox gets enough complaints, they will change who they use for shipping. 
yes it is not their fault but they do decide who is their shipping partner. i don't know why they're sending ups-mi links to some people when they're using slowgistics for shipping again for the majority of the boxes.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yes it is not their fault but they do decide who is their shipping partner. i don't know why they're sending ups-mi links to some people when they're using slowgistics for shipping again for the majority of the boxes. 

Yeah, my email had a link to UPS-MI, but my physical box label says Newgistics on it.


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yes it is not their fault but they do decide who is their shipping partner. i don't know why they're sending ups-mi links to some people when they're using slowgistics for shipping again for the majority of the boxes. 

My women's box sent me a ups-mi link and my men's box sent me the newgistics link  lol


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 12, 2014)

> I just spent an embarrassingly long time reading about the shipping logistics of UPS Mail Innovations and the USPS. Â It was actually pretty interesting and I am mildly tempted to email someone, because I have questions about some of the details. Â


 Link to what you read? And, I've got a bone to pick with birchbox right now. I'm waiting to call and complain on Monday, even though I'm dangerously close to being one of those annoying customers that complain about everything. I made an order march 28th, and that package got lost in the mail. They resent out another package for me, but they accidentally gave me someone else's order. So they are resending me my package for the 3rd time, but when I got the shipping invoice this morning one of my items ordered was not listed on the invoice. I realize that they are in the middle of a move and it getting lost in the mail wasn't their fault, but still! I can't complain too much since they gave me 200 points and let me keep the other girl's order. But I want my products!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spazkatt (Apr 12, 2014)

I thought DHL was bad...Newgsitics is the worst!


----------



## caseybean025 (Apr 12, 2014)

> Link to what you read? And, I've got a bone to pick with birchbox right now. I'm waiting to call and complain on Monday, even though I'm dangerously close to being one of those annoying customers that complain about everything. I made an order march 28th, and that package got lost in the mail. They resent out another package for me, but they accidentally gave me someone else's order. So they are resending me my package for the 3rd time, but when I got the shipping invoice this morning one of my items ordered was not listed on the invoice. I realize that they are in the middle of a move and it getting lost in the mail wasn't their fault, but still! I can't complain too much since they gave me 200 points and let me keep the other girl's order. But I want my products!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I had that happen before when something was out of stock. They never informed me it was OOS, but I didn't see an item on the invoice and emailed them. It was being sent separately.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 12, 2014)

> I thought DHL was bad...Newgsitics is the worst!


 Agreed. Mt. Juliet, TN is the Hebron, KY of birchbox.


----------



## splash79 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiecoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Link to what you read?

And, I've got a bone to pick with birchbox right now. I'm waiting to call and complain on Monday, even though I'm dangerously close to being one of those annoying customers that complain about everything. I made an order march 28th, and that package got lost in the mail. They resent out another package for me, but they accidentally gave me someone else's order. So they are resending me my package for the 3rd time, but when I got the shipping invoice this morning one of my items ordered was not listed on the invoice. I realize that they are in the middle of a move and it getting lost in the mail wasn't their fault, but still! I can't complain too much since they gave me 200 points and let me keep the other girl's order. But I want my products!






It's actually several links and I've kind of cobbled together some kind of understanding about what they might be doing.  To everyone who doesn't care, I apologize for the length of this post.  Feel free to scroll past, as it's somewhat dry.

This is a map of UPS Mail Innovation processing facilities.  http://www.upsmailinnovations.com/services/nationwide.html

Some videos about how the sort packages (the parcel sorting is probably the most relevant).  http://www.upsmailinnovations.com/about/upsmi_video.html

A list of the USPS Network Distribution Centers.  https://www.usps.com/business/network-distribution-centers.htm

Using the tracking locations and times of my package, and that information, I've tried to figure out the method to their madness and this is what I've come up with thus far.

The tracking email I received from Birchbox had a link to UPS Mail Innovations and it was picked up in Mount Juliet, TN on the 4th.  Mount Juliet is a town about 20 miles outside of Nashville, so I'm going to assume that the UPS-MI processing facility is there and not in Nashville like their map says, because Nashville is a familiar place to people.

The video I watched said that the sorting process is done by machine.  The machine reads a barcode that tells it if the package is for regional distribution or if it's outside of the distribution area.  This is where I believe there is some sort of issue going on with the barcode.  I live in Kansas City, where there is another UPS-MI hub.  In theory, all packages starting in Mount Juliet should be sorted for distribution to their respective regional UPS-MI hubs, then dealt with from there.  Ok, back to my package.  It arrived in Elizabethport, NJ on the 9th.  The fact that it took 5 days to get there makes me think that it might have gone by rail, since I can't see truck transport taking that long.

What seems to be happening is that most or all of the Birchbox packages are barcoded for transportation to Elizabethport, NJ.  Elizabethport, or Elizabeth, is apparently a component of the Port of New York, and is basically right on top of Newark Airport and very near Jersey City.  Link #3 shows that the USPS has a Network Distribution Center called New Jersey NDC.  Filtering through some stuff on their site, I found that the New Jersey NDC is located in Jersey City, NJ.  So, my Birchbox landed in Elizabethport, was there 12 hours, they departed for Fishers, IN.  There's isn't a UPS-MI hub near the airport (there's one on Long Island and one in Logan Township, but neither are all that close), so I'm assuming that the hand-off from UPS-MI to the USPS occurs here.  

My Birchbox landed in Fishers, IN, 11 hours after it left Elizabethport, NJ.  Google maps tells me it takes about 11 hours to drive that distance, so I'm guessing it was loaded on a truck in NJ, where it arrived the morning of the 10th.  It hung around for 12 hours and that's as far as the tracking goes.  I'm going to guess that it's either sitting at our USPS hub, waiting to be scanned, or was sent too late to my local PO to be messed with.  

I believe that moving to the TN distribution center is a recent occurrence, so I'm wondering if they haven't updated the barcode that's used for UPS-MI.  If the barcode says to ship to Elizabethport, then the machine is going to ship it there, regardless of where it originated.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yes it is not their fault but they do decide who is their shipping partner. i don't know why they're sending ups-mi links to some people when they're using slowgistics for shipping again for the majority of the boxes. 
I don't get them sending the UPS-MI link either.  I actually called UPS yesterday, because I had no idea its Newgistics.  

I cant believe it will take 15 days for my box to go from TN to MA.  I just received a package from New Zealand that took less than a week.


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Agreed. Mt. Juliet, TN is the Hebron, KY of birchbox.
hahahhaaaa Hellbron, KY and Forest Park(ing), GA. hahahahahaa


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 12, 2014)

Dear MuT Ladies, when does the little pic of the Birchbox turn into the pic with the products in it? It seems to change at different times on differing months. 



 thank you for your help!


----------



## Angelalh (Apr 12, 2014)

so i live in illinois... i have one box scanned in tennessee like many others on the 4th with nothing after that

then my 2nd box

4/10/2014 09:17 AM Arrived at Shipping Facility Elizabeth, NJ 07206 4/9/2014 12:30 AM Electronic Shipping Info Received Mount Juliet, TN 37122 again i live in illinois...

i mapped it...tennessee directly south east of illinois mt. juliet 8.5 hours away from me

nj obviously way east! 13.25 hours from tennessee

elizabeth nj is 13.75 hours from me

i am absolutely dumbfounded and thoroughly in shock at their process!!!


----------



## jocedun (Apr 12, 2014)

Quick question. I sent myself two $10 gift cards from my 1st account to my 2nd account, and the transaction is marked as "Under Review." I remember other ladies mentioning that this happened to them in previous months, so I'm curious about what ended up happening? Did BB fulfill the gift card purchase? I have been wanting to make a purchase all day... but I really want that $20 from my other account! Starting to get nervous since it has been about 6 hours "under review".


----------



## natashaia (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
when that happened to me, it came through the next morning.


----------



## OatmealandLace (Apr 12, 2014)

> The honey and coconut Kind Bar is what dreams taste like. It is SO FREAKING GOOD. I'm not even a huge coconut person, either. *Tries not to eat the whole box of them that's sitting in the pantry*


 For a second I thought you were saying that you got the coconut honey flavor in you're BB and I was so jealous lol. Might have to get myself a box now, sounds Yummy!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I doubt Birchbox has much control over the boxes once the boxes are handed over to the shipper.   2 of my boxes that shipped on the 4th were scanned in Indiana and it says a delivery date for the 17th or 18th.  I don't expect my other 2 boxes will arrive until May sometime at this rate.   I made a couple of purchases in the Birchbox shop yesterday that are being shipped from the same location but going USPS and the delivery date is Monday. 

*Maybe if Birchbox gets enough complaints, they will change who they use for shipping. *
 It would be interesting to see if that happened.  BUT look at Ipsy - a whole lot of us complained about DHL - and they basically made it into an "Open forum to ask us questions/tell us what you think on shipping."  BUT at the end Ipsy basically said "We are using DHeL. "


----------



## meaganola (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   It would be interesting to see if that happened.  BUT look at Ipsy - a whole lot of us complained about DHL - and they basically made it into an "Open forum to ask us questions/tell us what you think on shipping."  BUT at the end Ipsy basically said "We are using DHeL. "
The big difference here, though, is that ipsy is just standing to piss off subscribers, and they have a waiting list of people wanting to subscribe even with the horrific shipping.  Birchbox is standing to lose actual *customers* at a time when they are trying to build more sales in their shop.


----------



## kgirl42 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiecoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Link to what you read?

And, I've got a bone to pick with birchbox right now. I'm waiting to call and complain on Monday, even though I'm dangerously close to being one of those annoying customers that complain about everything. I made an order march 28th, and that package got lost in the mail. They resent out another package for me, but they accidentally gave me someone else's order. So they are resending me my package for the 3rd time, but when I got the shipping invoice this morning one of my items ordered was not listed on the invoice. I realize that they are in the middle of a move and it getting lost in the mail wasn't their fault, but still! I can't complain too much since they gave me 200 points and let me keep the other girl's order. But I want my products!





I had a similar experience! My Chella highlighter was missing from my order in late March, so Birchbox gave me 100 points and re-sent the item. When I received the replacement package, it was a different girl's order. Got to keep that and received another 100 points. Then today I finally received the replacement replacement package, and they sent me not one, but two Chella highlighters! A lot of trouble and waiting around, but can't complain since I got 200 points, a full size Nipple Balm for Lips and a Chella highlighter out of the deal!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgirl42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I had a similar experience! My Chella highlighter was missing from my order in late March, so Birchbox gave me 100 points and re-sent the item. When I received the replacement package, it was a different girl's order. Got to keep that and received another 100 points. Then today I finally received the replacement replacement package, and they sent me not one, but two Chella highlighters! A lot of trouble and waiting around, but can't complain since I got 200 points, a full size Nipple Balm for Lips and a Chella highlighter out of the deal!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Out of curiosity, does the Nipple Balm have a taste/scent? Birchbox does not want me to sample it, but I've really wanted to try it and may buy it to do so, haha.


----------



## jocedun (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Out of curiosity, does the Nipple Balm have a taste/scent? Birchbox does not want me to sample it, but I've really wanted to try it and may buy it to do so, haha.
It's just pure lanolin (which is a wax that comes from the wool of sheep), which I personally think tastes disgusting. It's a very hard taste to explain, but it's kindof like a mix of farm-y hay/grass and vaseline, leaning hard on that farm-y taste. It's relatively mild, so the taste might not bother some people. Even though I hate the taste, it does wonders for my lips, so I use it whenever my lips are super chapped.

If you really want to buy it, I'd recommend buying Lansinoh at a drugstore or Wal-mart/Target (usually labeled for breastfeeding mothers) for a lot cheaper than the marked up Dr. Lipp. Then again, drugstores don't take Birchbox points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 12, 2014)

ahahhahahahaahha i lol'd so hard.


----------



## Angelalh (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



ahahhahahahaahha i lol'd so hard.
omg lmao i did not notice that!!!


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's just pure lanolin (which is a wax that comes from the wool of sheep), which I personally think tastes disgusting. It's a very hard taste to explain, but it's kindof like a mix of farm-y hay/grass and vaseline, leaning hard on that farm-y taste. It's relatively mild, so the taste might not bother some people. Even though I hate the taste, it does wonders for my lips, so I use it whenever my lips are super chapped.

If you really want to buy it, I'd recommend buying Lansinoh at a drugstore or Wal-mart/Target (usually labeled for breastfeeding mothers) for a lot cheaper than the marked up Dr. Lipp. Then again, drugstores don't take Birchbox points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Ah, okay. Probably not worth the gamble. Thank you.

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



ahahhahahahaahha i lol'd so hard.

If anyone here actually gets the reference of my signature (which I've had since I joined MUT), I will personally pray to the Birchbox gods that you get the items you want next month.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 12, 2014)

> Ah, okay. Probably not worth the gamble. Thank you. If anyone here actually gets the reference of my signature (which I've had since I joined MUT), I will personally pray to the Birchbox gods that you get the items you want next month.


 Alka-Seltzer??


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 12, 2014)

> Alka-Seltzer??


 I was thinking along those lines and am gonna guess Pepto Bismol.


----------



## sweetharlot (Apr 12, 2014)

So I ended up emailing BB about the box for my main account. I checked tracking on Newgistics website and USPS.com and both show no activity after the 4th in TN. The link BB sent me to track says not found. I decided to email them because I checked the tracking for the one box I have received so far and it has updated tracking all the way until it was delivered so something seems off about others not moving. I have another sub with the same issue - no updates after the 4th. Hopefully I hear back Monday. I'll update with what they say.


----------



## TracyT (Apr 13, 2014)

Question - I activated my second account for the bonus point promo. I ordered on the 11th. Do I get an April box or May?


----------



## hazeleyes (Apr 13, 2014)

Anyone ever had their points they used to send themselves a gift card 'under review'? My gift cards in the past have always been instantly emailed to myself, I wonder if it's just a glitch:


----------



## kgirl42 (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Out of curiosity, does the Nipple Balm have a taste/scent? Birchbox does not want me to sample it, but I've really wanted to try it and may buy it to do so, haha.

It's definitely a difficult scent to describe, but for what it's worth, I'm crazy sensitive to scent and this balm doesn't bother me at all. The scent and taste are super mild (for me, almost undetectable), but the balm itself is really thick and moisturizing. I've been using it every day since I received it, and it's really made my lips softer! Not a product I'd have chosen myself, but I'm definitely happy I received it from the warehouse mixup!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgirl42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's definitely a difficult scent to describe, but for what it's worth, I'm crazy sensitive to scent and this balm doesn't bother me at all. The scent and taste are super mild (for me, almost undetectable), but the balm itself is really thick and moisturizing. I've been using it every day since I received it, and it's really made my lips softer! Not a product I'd have chosen myself, but I'm definitely happy I received it from the warehouse mixup!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Dang am I the only one that found that Nipple Balm to be awful? I've heard so many good things about it but I thought it was soooo sticky and thick and didn't really do a whole lot for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think I'm spoiled by my Lypsyl lip balm though!


----------



## sweetharlot (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone ever had their points they used to send themselves a gift card 'under review'? My gift cards in the past have always been instantly emailed to myself, I wonder if it's just a glitch:





Throughout the thread a few people have said this has happened to them, most said they then got it the next day.

Last night I send GCs 4 times between 3 accounts and they were still sent instantly. Most of the points I had just earned with the extra 100 (200 though actually) points sub code.


----------



## natashaia (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dang am I the only one that found that Nipple Balm to be awful? I've heard so many good things about it but I thought it was soooo sticky and thick and didn't really do a whole lot for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think I'm spoiled by my Lypsyl lip balm though!
ia. the nipple balm is really thick and sticky. i like applying it before bed though. 

i use malin+ goetz vitamin e balm. its not as thick or sticky but just as moisturizing!


----------



## Wida (Apr 13, 2014)

FYI for those interested in the nipple balm - it is literally just straight lanolin and the Dr lipp is ridiculously over priced. Go into Walmart in the baby section where the bottles and breastfeeding supplies are and pick up a tube of Lansinoh lanolin for about $7 and it's 3 times the size of the Dr lipp. It's the exact same stuff. I have used both and there is absolutely no difference.


----------



## normajean2008 (Apr 13, 2014)

Yay, got my box earlier than they said I would!

I got cc nail polish (frosty white color), balm cream blush in pie, silver Cynthia Rowley eyeliner, Fekkai color care shampoo, and the maple pumpkin seed kind bar.

The kind bar was delicious, ate that right away.  Was worried I'd be getting a boring black eyeliner since I never got an email asking which color I want for this brand like some others did.   I have a silver liner by Urban Decay, but this seems less smudgy, which is nice.

I'm surprised by the nail polish, I never like this brand...never works for me.  This is nice though, I'm thinking of getting the set for spring.

I like cream blush so I'm happy I got the blush sample... and I'm always up for trying a shampoo.

All and all, a good box this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## splash79 (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Out of curiosity, does the Nipple Balm have a taste/scent? Birchbox does not want me to sample it, but I've really wanted to try it and may buy it to do so, haha.

I was not at all impressed by the Nipple Balm.  It reminds of me too much of Bag Balm, so I would never pay the price they're asking for the Nipple Balm.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 13, 2014)

> > Ah, okay. Probably not worth the gamble. Thank you. If anyone here actually gets the reference of my signature (which I've had since I joined MUT), I will personally pray to the Birchbox gods that you get the items you want next month.
> 
> 
> Alka-Seltzer??


 Yep. And I know that because I was there!


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 13, 2014)

Still no box update still no shipping info. :-(


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 13, 2014)

> Still no box update still no shipping info. :-(


 Give it 5-10 days and then contact CS.


----------



## jocedun (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  when that happened to me, it came through the next morning. 
You're right, the gift cards came through this morning after being "under review"! Phew! 

Also, I was able to use the 9-month 20% discount code... even though this is my 12th month on that account... woo!


----------



## BobbieDigital (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi guys. This is my first time posting. Normally all of my questions are answered just by reading through MUT threads--thank you!  I was wondering, though, if anyone else has experienced this:

I placed an order from the BB shop a week ago and got a shipment notification five days ago. This morning I got impatient and checked the tracking and...it says "Delivered." To a porch (I don't have a porch). In a town 30 miles away.
 

Has this happened to anyone else? Is this part of the Newgistics pseudo-drama? One more question: I've never contacted CS before--what should I expect? I sent them a message and explained the situation politely, etc., but dangit, I wanted that stuff.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 13, 2014)

I used my gold struck polish I got in my birchbox, and I'm in LOVE. Formula wise it's exactly like CC Dark n' Stormy, so I think the staying power on it is going to be good, which is nice because I have another CC color similar to it from one of the BB collections and its so thin that it chips easily.

You have to have a steady hand with this kind of formula though because it's not visibly forgiving to uneven coatings, if that makes sense.

Anyway, I love the bottle design too, it looks more chic than the usual CC bottles the top of the caps reminds me of Essies bottlels, I hope they keep it. I also kind of really want to use this polish as my wedding day polish, so I might by the collection just in case I run out of this bottle!


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BobbieDigital* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi guys. This is my first time posting. Normally all of my questions are answered just by reading through MUT threads--thank you!  I was wondering, though, if anyone else has experienced this:

I placed an order from the BB shop a week ago and got a shipment notification five days ago. This morning I got impatient and checked the tracking and...it says "Delivered." To a porch (I don't have a porch). In a town 30 miles away.
 

Has this happened to anyone else? Is this part of the Newgistics pseudo-drama? One more question: I've never contacted CS before--what should I expect? I sent them a message and explained the situation politely, etc., but dangit, I wanted that stuff. 
Only the Birchboxes themselves are sent by Newgistics who hands them over to the post office for delivery.  Things ordered in the BB shop go out USPS and are delivered by them.  You should probably contact your local post office tomorrow.  If your package was delivered to the wrong address, you can contact Birchbox.  They can check the tracking number for you too, and will probably resend your items.

I placed 2 separate orders with the BB shop on Friday, and both have been sent via USPS and are supposed to be delivered tomorrow!


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 13, 2014)

My Birchbox on my new 4th account says that "shipping info has been received" and lists Mount Juliet TN as the location.  I'm wondering if all of these boxes that have been stuck in Mount Juliet TN are/were actually sitting in the warehouse and hadn't been picked up yet?


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I used my gold struck polish I got in my birchbox, and I'm in LOVE. Formula wise it's exactly like CC Dark n' Stormy, so I think the staying power on it is going to be good, which is nice because I have another CC color similar to it from one of the BB collections and its so thin that it chips easily.

You have to have a steady hand with this kind of formula though because it's not visibly forgiving to uneven coatings, if that makes sense.

Anyway, I love the bottle design too, it looks more chic than the usual CC bottles the top of the caps reminds me of Essies bottlels, I hope they keep it. I also kind of really want to use this polish as my wedding day polish, so I might by the collection just in case I run out of this bottle!
Good to know!  I've discovered that if I use a base coat first, the polish doesn't chip as easily. 

I'm getting the Color Club in at least 2 of my boxes but I don't know what the shades are yet.  I only wear red anyway, so it doesn't matter to me.  If I get the Gold Struck I would be happy to send it to you if you want to DM your mailing address.  Of course, I may not get that shade, and it might be a while before I get my boxes with the Newgistics shipping snafu. 

Congratulations on your upcoming wedding!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 13, 2014)

Sooooo... My Birchbox tracking email says it's going UPS-MI, but the tracking hasn't updated in 3-4 days.  The tracking worked in USPS's website, but says it's with the "shipping partner" still.

But THEN - I tried the tracking through Newgistics' site and it worked!  Darn your lies, BB!

If anyone else has had issues tracking through UPS-MI, try the link below for Newgistics:

http://www.tracking.smartlabel.com/


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 13, 2014)

my box that i thought was lost moved from tn to nj. it took 8 days to move to nj from there. this is why i call newgistics slowgistics.

what's the point of moving the warehouse to tn if the boxes are going back to a nj hub anyway?


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sooooo... My Birchbox tracking email says it's going UPS-MI, but the tracking hasn't updated in 3-4 days.  The tracking worked in USPS's website, but says it's with the "shipping partner" still.

But THEN - I tried the tracking through Newgistics' site and it worked!  Darn your lies, BB!

If anyone else has had issues tracking through UPS-MI, try the link below for Newgistics:

http://www.tracking.smartlabel.com/
Yay!  I just put in my tracking # and my BB has moved.  It went from TN to Indiana, so only one state away from me.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my box that i thought was lost moved from tn to nj. it took 8 days to move to nj from there. this is why i call newgistics slowgistics.

what's the point of moving the warehouse to tn if the boxes are going back to a nj hub anyway?
Oh no!  This makes no sense whatsoever.  Are you on the East Coast? 

I'll be lucky if I see my boxes by Christmas at this rate!


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh no!  This makes no sense whatsoever.  Are you on the East Coast? 

I'll be lucky if I see my boxes by Christmas at this rate! 
yes ma'am. i'm in virginia, one state over from tn. i thought that meant i would get my box lightning fast but birchbox slowgistics was like "sike"!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh no!  This makes no sense whatsoever.  Are you on the East Coast? 

I'll be lucky if I see my boxes by Christmas at this rate! 
Someone upthread has a theory that makes total sense:  After the warehouse move, an overlooked detail in that transition has turned out to be updating the box origination point.  The barcodes somehow reflect that the boxes are supposed to be in NJ, so that's where they go.  I have a feeling it's a one-month glitch because I can't believe that Newgistics will be willing to reroute almost a million boxes due to bad barcodes every single month.  Let me rephrase that:  Newgistics would be willing if they can charge Birchbox for this.  I don't see Birchbox being willing to foot that bill.  (Does anyone remember Streamline?  As I recall, they were even more ridiculous than Newgistics.  And I use "were" because they were a customer of the main client I support at work, and they are now out of business.  If this was tomorrow, I could dig in and see when that happened, but I seem to recall that it was shortly after Birchbox dumped them.)


----------



## flynt (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my box that i thought was lost moved from tn to nj. it took 8 days to move to nj from there. this is why i call newgistics slowgistics.

what's the point of moving the warehouse to tn if the boxes are going back to a nj hub anyway?

My main box did the same thing and I'm in Florida.  My second subscription went Tennessee to Indiana; this is ipsy level shipping.  Looks like I'll be waiting a bit longer for my boxes......


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yep.

And I know that because I was there!

Er. No. My signature is a Simpsons quote...


----------



## jayeme (Apr 13, 2014)

All of my boxes are in limbo in New Jersey, except for the one which was apparently transferred to USPS in my city three days ago and which I have still not received. Fun times!


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 13, 2014)

> Er. No. My signature is a Simpsons quote...


 Ah, a more recent reference to the early 70s commercials ... http://www.bryanfields.com/samples/alka/mem/wholthng.html


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ah, a more recent reference to the early 70s commercials ...

http://www.bryanfields.com/samples/alka/mem/wholthng.html
Yeah, I believe that's what they were referencing in the Simpsons. I was born in 87, so I have never actually seen them. But I have seen a hell of a lot of Simpsons, haha. Everyone who said Pepto will get one prayer to the Birchbox gods from me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hottmomma80 (Apr 13, 2014)

My BB is still stuck in Mount Juliet, TN 37122, its been 9 days well guess i have to wait a lil longer then usual. Just wish i had my BB already


----------



## MissTrix (Apr 13, 2014)

*This makes no sense...*









*Go home, Newgistics, you're drunk!*


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 13, 2014)

Mine fFINALLY got scanned again. Now it's at elizabethport nj


----------



## LindaD (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *This makes no sense...*









*Go home, Newgistics, you're drunk!*
Whaa? Why would it keep going from VA when its destination is VA? Some crazy shipping this month, I hope Birchbox drops Newgistics like it's hot.


----------



## LadyK (Apr 13, 2014)

The shipping doesn't show on the BB link but I can see where my boxes are by copying and pasting into USPS.  ONe box will come between 4/16-4/18 and the other will come 4/17-4/21.  I am happy to see they are showing updates after reading about all the stuck boxes.  Hopefully the shipping will be all worked out next month.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 13, 2014)

That comment is so reflecting my feelings on their shipping! Lol


----------



## linda37027 (Apr 13, 2014)

I don't get their shipping at all. I live about 30 minutes from Mt. Juliet. Last month my bag went to Indiana, Atlanta, and then back to me over several days. This month it has gone to New Jersey! I wish I could just go pick it up. I don't see how this is cheaper than just turning it over to the post office in Mt. Juliet and I would get it the next day.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 13, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 13, 2014)

Wow. Another email to BB. This time it's because my second account was sent to my old address. I moved in February. Got my gift sub for March/April/May. I gifted it to my new address and as the first box was shipping (so March 12th or 13th) I changed my address on the web site. The welcome box came straight to my new address. This April box was shipped to my old address though. I'm sorry... but for an address change happening THAT long ago... I think it should be fixed. I've heard of people changing it at the end of the previous month and it shipping fine.,


----------



## Imberis (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine fFINALLY got scanned again. Now it's at elizabethport nj
Same here. And I live in Florida, so it's going in the complete wrong direction. I guess the packages have to make it to some sort of Newgistics shipping hub before the USPS can get them. It seems like a complete waste of time and money sending the packages all over the place, though.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Apr 13, 2014)

Mine was sitting in Mt Juliet, TN since April 4th, but then moved to Elizabethport, NJ on April 12th. No update since then, but it's the weekend. I'm really hoping I get it this week. I still haven't seen any photos of the box (#32) opened. I'm excited to see what color polish and the sizes of the samples. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJessicaMary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine was sitting in Mt Juliet, TN since April 4th, but then moved to Elizabethport, NJ on April 12th. No update since then, but it's the weekend. I'm really hoping I get it this week. I still haven't seen any photos of the box (#32) opened. I'm excited to see what color polish and the sizes of the samples. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That's my box on my third account. I'm dying to see the polish color! So far, I've got 2 different colors coming in my other boxes so I'm really hoping for no dupes at all.


----------



## Tamarin (Apr 13, 2014)

I just got an email from birchbox saying they gave me the wrong shipping info.  The original email said it was being shipped via UPSMI but the new one says newgistics.  The tracking number was the same in both though, and I just used usps to track it anyway.  It was also already delivered so it doesn't help too much.


----------



## ddave (Apr 13, 2014)

I agree with the posts about the shipping--it's crazy! My box was in Tennessee then they shipped it up to Pennsylvania...but I'm in south Florida -.-

On the bright side, maybe they'll offer some extra points? Since it's been 9 days since I got my shipping email and the box is still listed under Pre-Shipping on USPS.

**EDIT: So someone on the previous page posted a link to newgistics so I put my tracking # there and my box is in Georgia!  In my shipping email  they             said it was being sent via UPS, but the tracking only worked for USPS and that still says the box is in PA.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 13, 2014)

just tried the CC in gold struck. this is the exact color and finish ive been searching for...but this cc is SO goopy and weird. is it just me?


----------



## award04 (Apr 13, 2014)

I just got the Ooops email from BB. I don't think I have ever gotten my box(es) this late before. They are usually the first one I get. Looks like maybe next week. Urgggg.


----------



## Seola (Apr 13, 2014)

First, as far as shipping goes, all companies have their own hub that all packages are routed to.  For the longest time, ALL FedEx packages went to Memphis until they opened up a West Coast hub.  It really is _usually_ more efficient because it doesn't have to sit in several smaller places and hope it can move to the next smaller place if there is room.  So usually, if there's one place everyone's parcel went to, it's likely the hub.

That said - what is up this month?  My link shows nothing.  It has the parcel shipping UPS and the tracking on Newgistics is currently unavailable so I went to USPS which shows it left NJ 2 days ago.  I'm in Florida so maybe it's still en route.  ETA: Though I still can't understand why it took a week to go from TN to NJ... (scan to scan)

Like someone else who mentioned Ipsy, shipping is a problem for me with beauty products, especially in Florida.  My Ipsy box sat for a week an hour from Tampa, in Orlando, and it took an email to get them to call the facility and move it out.  By then, some of my products had separated because it sat in an apparently hot warehouse for all that time, plus the shipping time to deliver to me which in the end totaled around 20 days.  Luckily, a quick swish resolved this but other products I won't be so lucky.  Last month, it only sat in Orlando for 1 day so... we'll see what happens this month I suppose.

If Birchbox doesn't get this together, I will not renew.  I was ticked off already that I got no notification that I was due for an annual renewal and of course, their site never shows when they will charge for this (as it should, especially for annual subscribers - every other sub type service has "next billing date" and it's not exactly impossible to code).  I am about 2 weeks in and I can cancel within 30 days of the charge.  With this shipping fiasco, I'm not so sure.

I'm beginning to wonder if the whole sub thing is even worth it.  Wantable taking the nosedive they did and shipping crap dropshipped from China, FFF sending out products you could find for half their stated price and Ipsy and Birchbox shipping issues are really taking their toll on my annoyances.


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 13, 2014)

My box also did the TN to NJ thing and updated on the 12th. I live in California. What the crap. This is kinda bogus.


----------



## LindaD (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box also did the TN to NJ thing and updated on the 12th. I live in California. What the crap. This is kinda bogus.
Same here. Someone mentioned that maybe they forgot to update the origination point from NJ to TN, so they got moved to NJ because that's where the label says it should have been.

I'm actually going through something similar myself. I printed out a shipping label, but I had put the wrong address to send it to, so I just crossed it out and wrote in the correct one. In the past month it's bounced back and forth from Nashville (where I want it to go) and Phoenix (which was the address entered) 5x. I've been trying to get someone to actually respond and help, and you would think that maybe someone would notice (at least from a cost perspective-- does USPS really want to keep flying this piece of mail around?), but so far nothing.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJessicaMary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine was sitting in Mt Juliet, TN since April 4th, but then moved to Elizabethport, NJ on April 12th. No update since then, but it's the weekend. I'm really hoping I get it this week. I still haven't seen any photos of the box (#32) opened. I'm excited to see what color polish and the sizes of the samples. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's my box on my third account. I'm dying to see the polish color! So far, I've got 2 different colors coming in my other boxes so I'm really hoping for no dupes at all. 





I got Box 32 yesterday - the polish is the blue one, and the liner is silver. (And the KIND bar is maple pumpkin seeds with sea salt.)


----------



## normajean2008 (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box also did the TN to NJ thing and updated on the 12th. I live in California. What the crap. This is kinda bogus.
I live in California too.  My box was "born" on the 5th, and I received it on the 12th.  It went from TN, to NJ, then Indiana, then from there it goes to Cali and gets delivered that day or the next usually.  My shipping notice said it'd be delivered between the 15th-22nd, and was sent Newgistics.

The longest stretch last month and this month with Newgistics has been between Fishers, IN to Cali.

Did your box ship on the 12th?  Or did the tracking just update on the 12th?


----------



## Allison H (Apr 13, 2014)

Forgive me, I'm relatively new to BB...how do you know what your box number is? I've yet to see my box on Instagram.


----------



## normajean2008 (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  just tried the CC in gold struck. this is the exact color and finish ive been searching for...but this cc is SO goopy and weird. is it just me?
I got the off pearly white color in my box, and it is not goopy.  I was ticked I got cc polish at first, because I always get goopy bottles, but was surprised at how nice this went on, even over my current nail polish I had on (baby pink from Formula X).

Maybe it is just the gold color?  I remember reading somebody else thought it was pretty but you had to be careful putting it on.  Is yours just thick/goopy, or the stringy/sticky/goopy kind?


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *This makes no sense...*









*Go home, Newgistics, you're drunk!*
Holy cow! 

I cant imagine how much fuel Newgistics wastes driving packages over half the country.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  just tried the CC in gold struck. this is the exact color and finish ive been searching for...but this cc is SO goopy and weird. is it just me?
I got the off pearly white color in my box, and it is not goopy.  I was ticked I got cc polish at first, because I always get goopy bottles, but was surprised at how nice this went on, even over my current nail polish I had on (baby pink from Formula X).

Maybe it is just the gold color?  I remember reading somebody else thought it was pretty but you had to be careful putting it on.  Is yours just thick/goopy, or the stringy/sticky/goopy kind?


I actually had trouble with my pearl white one. I got so frustrated I took it right off. Maybe I need to try again when I'm not exhausted.


----------



## ghostieboo (Apr 13, 2014)

Uuuggghhhhhh I'm getting box 19. This is the 4th month I've got a horrible box filled with nothing fun. I wish I didn't buy an annual sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Allison H* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Forgive me, I'm relatively new to BB...how do you know what your box number is? I've yet to see my box on Instagram.
From our forum-made FAQ that goes on the first page of each month's Birchbox thread now:

Quote:   *Q: How do I know what number box Iâ€™m getting?*

A: Log into your account, click on BOX at the top of the screen then scroll down and it will show your products for that month - but it won't tell you which box it is. To find out exactly what box you're getting scroll down further to the box history and you'll see your current box as well as any past boxes. If you hover your mouse over the current monthâ€™s box, a link should pop up, with your box number at the end of the URL. If you click on it picture, youâ€™ll be taken to that box page, and the box number will show at the end of the URL in your address box.
The URL will look a little something like this: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2014/april-2014-bb9


----------



## Allison H (Apr 13, 2014)

> From our forum-made FAQ that goes on the first page of each month's Birchbox thread now: The URL will look a little something like this:Â https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2014/april-2014-bb9Â


 Thank you for your help!


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 13, 2014)

~~Date        Time              Description                                                                                                    Location

4/4/2014    01:38 AM    Your package has been prepared, and it's got your name written all over it.   Mount Juliet, TN 37122

This was 10 days ago!  It says my "package has been prepared".  It doesn't say shipped.  Is it sitting in Birchboxes warehouse or has it been picked up and is on a truck somewhere? 

I have no idea what the temperature is in TN this time of year, but I imagine its warm. My eye pencil had better not be melted -- ha!


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 13, 2014)

According to Newgistics, my box was picked up in TN on the 4th, and arrived in NJ 6 days later on the 10th. And then....nothing. Oh yeah, I'm in Texas, so New Jersey is in the exact opposite direction. So if it took 6 days to go from TN to NJ, will it take 12 more days from NJ to TX?


----------



## Seola (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ~~Date        Time              Description                                                                                                    Location

4/4/2014    01:38 AM    Your package has been prepared, and it's got your name written all over it.   Mount Juliet, TN 37122

This was 10 days ago!  It says my "package has been prepared".  It doesn't say shipped.  Is it sitting in Birchboxes warehouse or has it been picked up and is on a truck somewhere? 

I have no idea what the temperature is in TN this time of year, but I imagine its warm. My eye pencil had better not be melted -- ha!
Mine was started on the 3rd, shipped out on the 4th and didn't update again until the 11th for NJ and nothing since, what state is the final destination for yours.  Maybe you happened to hit upon a smaller hub the rest of us might not get?  Maybe like WY or WA?


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ghostieboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Uuuggghhhhhh I'm getting box 19. This is the 4th month I've got a horrible box filled with nothing fun. I wish I didn't buy an annual sub





I would have LOVED that box!  I guess its true what they say about one man's trash being another's treasure - ha!  Whenever I get a box I'm less than thrilled with, I always think that at least I get the points.  It does stink that you got 4 boxes in a row that you were unhappy with though.


----------



## greenmtx (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  just tried the CC in gold struck. this is the exact color and finish ive been searching for...but this cc is SO goopy and weird. is it just me?
I tried the blue today, and I thought it was very goopy as well.  I hope a little thinner will help it out because I really enjoy the finish/color.


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 13, 2014)

The green is fairly goopy as well, but it self-leveled with the second coat, so I didn't mind too much.


----------



## chelsealady (Apr 13, 2014)

> The green is fairly goopy as well, but it self-leveled with the second coat, so I didn't mind too much.


 That is what the blue did to. It levels well on the second coat.


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 13, 2014)

Is it because they are minis? I never have luck with the color clubs I get in my BBs. I've never tried their full size though to compare.


----------



## LizGeary (Apr 13, 2014)

On a super good note: did y'all see the bb Stilia cosmetic giveaway on IG? I would die a little if I won this. I freaking love Stilia.. There I said it.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is it because they are minis? I never have luck with the color clubs I get in my BBs. I've never tried their full size though to compare.
Yep, it's the mini size and the size of the brush in them that doesn't quite work somehow. I have tons of full size color club and they are all fantastic formula and wear.


----------



## natashaia (Apr 13, 2014)

i received new tracking info on one of my boxes just now, but it is not the box I'm worried about. hmm..


----------



## dawn767 (Apr 13, 2014)

This reminds me, I need to do my nails... I can't wait to try out the blue CC I got in this month's box. I've seen the white and green variations, and of course I got blue... isn't there one more?


----------



## jayeme (Apr 14, 2014)

Just FYI anyone who has been contemplating a new subscription, sfbb100 just gave me 200 pts for a new account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (And yes, for anyone keeping track, this means I have WAY too many boxes coming my way this month!)


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just FYI anyone who has been contemplating a new subscription, sfbb100 just gave me 200 pts for a new account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (And yes, for anyone keeping track, this means I have WAY too many boxes coming my way this month!)
I'm super tempted to open a fourth account _just_ to get the 200 points... XD And I haven't even received any of my first three boxes yet, haha.


----------



## katyrn (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm super tempted to open a fourth account _just_ to get the 200 points... XD And I haven't even received any of my first three boxes yet, haha. 
Me too! I keep telling myself that I don't need it though! I'm already getting a CC nail polish with each of the three boxes I'm getting.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

On a super good note: did y'all see the bb Stilia cosmetic giveaway on IG? I would die a little if I won this. I freaking love Stilia.. There I said it.
i just saw it.. i won a bbx stila contest about two years ago and i still have some of their items.


----------



## jayeme (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm super tempted to open a fourth account _just_ to get the 200 points... XD And I haven't even received any of my first three boxes yet, haha. 

Totally worth it IMO! If you refer yourself, that's 50 points in another account, and 250 points (after reviews) in the new account - that's $30 worth of points for spending $10!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just FYI anyone who has been contemplating a new subscription, sfbb100 just gave me 200 pts for a new account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (And yes, for anyone keeping track, this means I have WAY too many boxes coming my way this month!)
Hahaha you're definitely not alone. 

I'm thinking about going for a fourth, but I'd cancel one of my other ones so I'd still have three. The points are just such an excellent deal!


----------



## jayeme (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahaha you're definitely not alone. 

I'm thinking about going for a fourth, but I'd cancel one of my other ones so I'd still have three. The points are just such an excellent deal!

I'm probably going to stick to one or maybe two boxes for May, but having 50 points just sitting in each of the other accounts (after reviews) means I'll have to reactivate them sometime in the future  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe when there's another good code!

I haven't even gotten any of my April boxes yet and I'm already thinking about May....oops!


----------



## LizGeary (Apr 14, 2014)

So I just ran out on a gift sub and used the sfbb100 code for 200 points!! Woo hoo! I already got an April box from this account (the last one in the gs) that means just an early bill for May, right? I won't be billed again on the 1st?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 14, 2014)

Ahhh I couldn't help myself. Attempted to cancel/use SFBB100 on my other two accounts. It let me on one, but not the other. Sooo I cancelled the one &amp; referred myself from my main account to get the 50 referral points. 450 more points


----------



## Meeesha (Apr 14, 2014)

I just got the Oops email too, but I would love some Oops points even more!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meeesha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got the Oops email too, but I would love some Oops points even more!




Yeah I got the email too. Even if they say boxes can take 10 days to reach the West coast, which is where I am, all three of my boxes just left new Jersey on Saturday. 10 days since they were shipped is tomorrow. They won't be delivered tomorrow, so maybe I'll say something to them about how long my boxes took this month.


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 14, 2014)

> Same here. Someone mentioned that maybe they forgot to update the origination point from NJ to TN, so they got moved to NJ because that's where the label says it should have been. I'm actually going through something similar myself. I printed out a shipping label, but I had put the wrong address to send it to, so I just crossed it out and wrote in the correct one. In the past month it's bounced back and forth from Nashville (where I want it to go) and Phoenix (which was the address entered) 5x. I've been trying to get someone to actually respond and help, and you would think that maybe someone would notice (at least from a cost perspective-- does USPS really want to keep flying this piece of mail around?), but so far nothing.


 This happened to me in a trade once. My trade partner put the wrong zip code on the label, so she scratched it out &amp; wrote the right one. Since most of the sorting is done by machine, when the package got to AZ it bounced between Phoenix &amp; another nearby city for almost a week. Once she saw it was bouncing back and forth, she called the local post office. She was told they would have to add a note so they could try to catch it when it came around &amp; put it in a pile where a person actually looks at the address. I got the package about 2 days later. If you haven't already, I would suggest calling a local post office.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 14, 2014)

This was my box with no profile info. I have yet to get a punishment box on this account. *knocks on wood* I will get a mani/pedi with this nail polish later on this week. Sometimes it's better to not even tell birchbox about yourself.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 14, 2014)

> This was my box with no profile info. I have yet to get a punishment box on this account. *knocks on wood* I will get a mani/pedi with this nail polish later on this week. Sometimes it's better to not even tell birchbox about yourself.


 That is the box I am getting on my no profile account too! I currently like my second sub boxes better than my main sub. Wish my main sub was not yearly!


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 14, 2014)

I wish the single, full size version of the Heirloom Pearls shade was available in the Birchbox shop.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 14, 2014)

the kind bar is dry as hell in my mouth. i'm not feeling this pumpkin flavor and i'll stick to my special k chocolatey pretzel bars.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 14, 2014)

i love the scent of the yogini perfume. now if it was actually in stock on birchbox's site that would be nice. birchbox has turned me into a perfume junkie...


----------



## LindaD (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same here. Someone mentioned that maybe they forgot to update the origination point from NJ to TN, so they got moved to NJ because that's where the label says it should have been.

I'm actually going through something similar myself. I printed out a shipping label, but I had put the wrong address to send it to, so I just crossed it out and wrote in the correct one. In the past month it's bounced back and forth from Nashville (where I want it to go) and Phoenix (which was the address entered) 5x. I've been trying to get someone to actually respond and help, and you would think that maybe someone would notice (at least from a cost perspective-- does USPS really want to keep flying this piece of mail around?), but so far nothing.

This happened to me in a trade once. My trade partner put the wrong zip code on the label, so she scratched it out &amp; wrote the right one. Since most of the sorting is done by machine, when the package got to AZ it bounced between Phoenix &amp; another nearby city for almost a week. Once she saw it was bouncing back and forth, she called the local post office. She was told they would have to add a note so they could try to catch it when it came around &amp; put it in a pile where a person actually looks at the address. I got the package about 2 days later.
If you haven't already, I would suggest calling a local post office. We've already called and have been told that they would try to intercept it, but it slipped through again and for some reason went to PA.


----------



## normajean2008 (Apr 14, 2014)

How long does it usually take to get a referral email you send yourself?  I've sent it twice, and after 15 minutes still haven't received either email.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, I've never done the point thing for signing up, so this is probably a stupid question, lol.  How does that work?  Refer myself, then sign up for another monthly account on that new email...using the promo code when signing up.. then I get the extra points?  Or is it only for a new annual sub?


----------



## jayeme (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How long does it usually take to get a referral email you send yourself?  I've sent it twice, and after 15 minutes still haven't received either email.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, I've never done the point thing for signing up, so this is probably a stupid question, lol.  How does that work?  Refer myself, then sign up for another monthly account on that new email...using the promo code when signing up.. then I get the extra points?  Or is it only for a new annual sub?

You don't need to send an email - if you go hover over your name in the top right corner, click on "Refer Friends, Earn Points!" It's on the same menu underneath account settings. At the bottom of that page, you can copy/paste your referral link. The sfbb100 code works for a monthly sub, so just sign out, go to the link you copy/pasted, select women's subscription, and write sfbb100 under promo code on the cart page. Check out, and voila! Points are all yours!


----------



## KayEss (Apr 14, 2014)

I have been ignoring the sfbb100 code all this time...I don't need to spend $10 on more beauty products, right? I already have a box and I already share one with my mom. BUT it's such a stupidly good deal. I can buy Clarisonic brush heads and Beauty Blenders in the BB shop; that alone makes it a reasonable purchase. And it's only $10. So I did it! Says it will ship on the 24th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This was my box with no profile info. I have yet to get a punishment box on this account. *knocks on wood* I will get a mani/pedi with this nail polish later on this week.

Sometimes it's better to not even tell birchbox about yourself.





Sometimes it's better to not even tell birchbox about yourself. 





PS: Was it you who had placed an order earlier last week and got a shipping number? Because I did too and I got a tracking number as well, but UPS keeps showing that it's not found.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You don't need to send an email - if you go hover over your name in the top right corner, click on "Refer Friends, Earn Points!" It's on the same menu underneath account settings. At the bottom of that page, you can copy/paste your referral link. The sfbb100 code works for a monthly sub, so just sign out, go to the link you copy/pasted, select women's subscription, and write sfbb100 under promo code on the cart page. Check out, and voila! Points are all yours!
Yay! Thank you!!  I just signed up for my 2nd account.  This time I left most of the profile blank to see what I get different.


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 14, 2014)

I just got "whoops we sent you the wrong tracking info" emails for two of my boxes that I haven't received yet. I'm pretty irritated about it on my main account, seeing as I already emailed CS to let them know about the issue with it never updating, and the girl who replied pretty much brushed me off. lovely.


----------



## MissTrix (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ILikeGiants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJessicaMary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine was sitting in Mt Juliet, TN since April 4th, but then moved to Elizabethport, NJ on April 12th. No update since then, but it's the weekend. I'm really hoping I get it this week. I still haven't seen any photos of the box (#32) opened. I'm excited to see what color polish and the sizes of the samples. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's my box on my third account. I'm dying to see the polish color! So far, I've got 2 different colors coming in my other boxes so I'm really hoping for no dupes at all. 





I got Box 32 yesterday - the polish is the blue one, and the liner is silver. (And the KIND bar is maple pumpkin seeds with sea salt.)


Awesome! I got green in one box and the other has the white pearl. The only one I'll be missing is the gold.


----------



## tulippop (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got "whoops we sent you the wrong tracking info" emails for two of my boxes that I haven't received yet. I'm pretty irritated about it on my main account, seeing as I already emailed CS to let them know about the issue with it never updating, and the girl who replied pretty much brushed me off. lovely.

I got that email and I don't see how it's a 'whoops' when you look at the tracking info.





That's my tracking info and it says it was 'born' on 4/4/14 but then 'launched' on 4/12/14.  It seems more like they forgot to mail out a group of boxes or they're reshipping them from NJ because the first location is from TN which is where their new warehouse is and the second is from NJ where their other warehouse is.  Either way, makes no sense to me.


----------



## mommamowad (Apr 14, 2014)

if anyone has a TJ Maxx around them it seems ours ( in NJ ) is expanding the makeup section and they had different color Sumita eye pencils for 4 dollars. much cheaper than BB in case anyone is interested   they also have opi 2 packs for 5 dollars


----------



## KayEss (Apr 14, 2014)

> I got that email and I don't see how it's a 'whoops' when you look at the tracking info.
> 
> That's my tracking info and it says it was 'born' on 4/4/14 but then 'launched' on 4/12/14. Â It seems more like they forgot to mail out a group of boxes or they're reshipping them from NJ because the first location is from TN which is where their new warehouse is and the second is from NJ where their other warehouse is. Â Either way, makes no sense to me.


 I got that email and mine was sent Newgistics but Birchbox sent me a USPS link initially. It never updated on the link they initially gave me (not even box weight, just a dead link). Mine was a definite "whoops." Yours does seem confused warehouse wise and that is an awfully long gap from initiation to departure.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 14, 2014)

I received an email from Birchbox this morning that says they sent me the wrong tracking number and they provided me with the "new" tracking number. IT'S THE SAME DAMN NUMBER!    It still says my box is in Mount Juliet TN since 4/4/14.  I'm going to email Birchbox a little love note now.


----------



## natashaia (Apr 14, 2014)

> I received an email from Birchbox this morning that says they sent me the wrong tracking number and they provided me with the "new" tracking number.Â IT'S THE SAME DAMN NUMBER!Â Â Â  It still says my box is in Mount Juliet TN since 4/4/14.Â  I'm going to email Birchbox a little love note now.Â


 Yeah mine hasn't updated since 4/4 on the newgistics link either. I'm hoping mine will just appear in my box


----------



## Hottmomma80 (Apr 14, 2014)

Got the " Oops gave you the wrong tracking number" email, Mine says arrived at shipping facility Elizabeth, NJ 07206 at 4:42 a.m. 4/13/14 its whatever, i just want my box, "send me something", we all paid so send us our boxes well at least my box has Elizabeth NJ for the 10th day, it has some change to the tracking now and it also says "can take up to 10 business days to deliver on the west coast" i live in Texas


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 14, 2014)

> Sometimes it's better to not even tell birchbox about yourself.Â :4: PS: Was it you who had placed an order earlier last week and got a shipping number? Because I did too and I got a tracking number as well, but UPS keeps showing that it's not found.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 It wasn't me but my ups order is stuck in who knows where because my tracking has yet to update. If the info doesn't update my tomorrow I will email them since they shipped it on a Saturday afternoon. I just want my juicy couture, diamond tray and mystery pack (please no more 100% pure mascara)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got one of those oops emails too and I rarely receive box shipping emails anymore. I would rather have one to I don't have to log on my account each time to stalk my clicky truck. I would rather bookmark the notice in my email account.


----------



## itsMac (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tamarin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got an email from birchbox saying they gave me the wrong shipping info.  The original email said it was being shipped via UPSMI but the new one says newgistics.  The tracking number was the same in both though, and I just used usps to track it anyway.  It was also already delivered so it doesn't help too much.
Got this, too! If this is an extended BB April Fool's joke...I am not laughing...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 14, 2014)

> Got this, too! If this is an extended BB April Fool's joke...I am not laughing...


 This sounds about right. My friend said she got a UPSMI tracking that never worked. I told her to try it in newgistics but she never did. I bet that was the problem.


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 14, 2014)

I just got an email from Birchbox to both of my accounts saying they messed up my shipping information, and here is my correct tracking number. But it is the same tracking number as what was in the original shipping emails I got? Weird. Also, the tracking shows my boxes shipped on the 4th and didn't move again until the 12th. WTH is the hold up!?

EDIT: I should've looked through the thread first, looks like just about everyone got the OOPS email!


----------



## Angelalh (Apr 14, 2014)

i got that email too on the box im not concerned about

the one stuck in tennessee since the 4th still have NO UPDATE


----------



## katielp (Apr 14, 2014)

> i got that email too on the box im not concerned about the one stuck in tennessee since the 4th still have NO UPDATE


 Me too- as long as I get it before May I don't really care. I've already peaked at the contents and ruined the surprise for myself anyway


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 14, 2014)

I have gotten this "Oops" email 2 months in a row.  It's not the tracking number that's incorrect, it's the shipping service.  The original email said "UPS-MI", and the updated email is for "Newgistics".  

I really hope BB gets everything put together after this move!  If they have to send me another "Oops" next month, I'm calling to whine!  Grrrr!!!


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 14, 2014)

> I have gotten this "Oops" email 2 months in a row. Â It's not the tracking number that's incorrect, it's the shipping service. Â The original email said "UPS-MI", and the updated email is for "Newgistics". Â  I really hope BB gets everything put together after this move! Â If they have to send me another "Oops" next month, I'm calling to whine! Â Grrrr!!!


 This move is definitely getting beyond annoying. There are several things I want from the shop, and they have been out of stock for weeks. I wish they would have blogged or email before the move so we knew what to expect, instead of fielding complaints after the fact. At this point, and update on how things are progressing would be nice.


----------



## Angelalh (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i got that email too on the box im not concerned about

the one stuck in tennessee since the 4th still have NO UPDATE
yay the email i got

Hi Angela,

Thank you for being in touch. I'm sorry to hear you haven't received your Birchbox! We strive to make every Birchbox experience perfect and we are happy to help when the chance issue does occur.

I have requested a replacement box be shipped to you. Please note that your replacement may contain different products than the items displayed in your Box Preview. It may take up to 10 business days for your replacement box to arrive; please note you will not receive tracking information for your replacement box.

We will of course be in touch with appropriate compensation if we are unable to ship you another box. If you do not hear from us within 48 hours, rest assured that your Birchbox replacement is on its way!

Please let me know if you have other questions or concerns. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (M-F 9a-9p EST) and we'd be happy to help.

Have a great day!

Kara
Discovery Specialist

i do want my box though!!! for the first time in months im actually excited about BOTH birchboxes.... i have found them blah for a long time now!!!


----------



## morethanaohk (Apr 14, 2014)

I just sent my main account some gift cards using points from my secondary account. The order says complete but I haven't gotten an email or anything. How do gift cards work?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 14, 2014)

I got a "oops wrong tracking number" email this morning, for a box that's already been delivered.  

I'm working what the heck is going on with my two remaining boxes, both appear to be shipped from TN however one went to Atlanta and seems to be on track for delivery later this week:





USPS says the same:





 As does Newgistics





The other is a freaking mess.  It appears to have bounced to IN, NJ, VA &amp; PA:





However, USPS shows it's not even in their system: 





And how's this for drunk Newgistics? According to them my box is in PA as of *6pm tonight!*





How the....What the...I'm just...what?


----------



## Tamarin (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mommamowad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  if anyone has a TJ Maxx around them it seems ours ( in NJ ) is expanding the makeup section and they had different color Sumita eye pencils for 4 dollars. much cheaper than BB in case anyone is interested   they also have opi 2 packs for 5 dollars
WHAT.  I wish my TJ maxx could do stuff like this...I was just there on the weekend and it was just the same leftover elf stuff, and some absurdly priced OPI minis ($6 for a mini?  You wish TJ Maxx).  I have a lot more luck at Nordstrom rack - they had a bunch of Stila and some Too faced stuff there this weekend.


----------



## luckyme502 (Apr 14, 2014)

I received an oops email and I had already received my box two days earlier.


----------



## mommamowad (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tamarin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WHAT.  I wish my TJ maxx could do stuff like this...I was just there on the weekend and it was just the same leftover elf stuff, and some absurdly priced OPI minis ($6 for a mini?  You wish TJ Maxx).  I have a lot more luck at Nordstrom rack - they had a bunch of Stila and some Too faced stuff there this weekend.
this stuff was on a display up at the row of shelves where the registers are, tons of elf palettes, the any Warhol nars mini kit from sephora for 10, and some brands i wouldn't have know if not for birchbox, so maybe they get they're dead stock


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 14, 2014)

Also got an oops email this morning.. I just want my box!!  It is moving though.. it's in Indiana.


----------



## LindseyJ (Apr 14, 2014)

I just saw the code for 200 points so i decided to go ahead and get a second account! I've been thinking about adding one anyway. This just gave me more of a reason. So I got 200 on my new account and fifty on my normal one. Not bad! I was also one of the ones who had the messed up tracking. I got a new email this morning, but it still hasnt moved. Oh, well. I got my Ipsy bags last weeks and all of my other subs are coming this week so its not so bad, lol. Theres nothing im too excited about in my box this month. Mostly just the nail polish. I always love getting nail polish!


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Apr 14, 2014)

I got the "Oops e-mail too" and the tracking number is exactly the same and it's in the same place as it was on Saturday (NJ). I was thinking I would get my box this week, but I'm starting to wonder.


----------



## klg534 (Apr 14, 2014)

> WHAT. Â I wish my TJ maxx could do stuff like this...I was just there on the weekend and it was just the same leftover elf stuff, and some absurdly priced OPI minis ($6 for a mini? Â You wish TJ Maxx). Â I have a lot more luck at Nordstrom rack - they had a bunch of Stila and some Too faced stuff there this weekend.


 I love love love nordstrom rack. They are building one in my town opening this fall. Cannot wait


----------



## 3gingers (Apr 14, 2014)

> I love love love nordstrom rack. They are building one in my town opening this fall. Cannot wait


 I too, LOVE Nordstrom Rack! The closest one to me, is 2.45 hours


----------



## klg534 (Apr 14, 2014)

> I too, LOVE Nordstrom Rack! The closest one to me, is 2.45 hours


 Currently I drive two hours. .iit's probably a good thing the distance...it saves me from myself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jt0303 (Apr 14, 2014)

I got the Oops email yesterday and my box was delivered Saturday. My tracking never updated, for the 2nd month in a row. One more and I'm going to cancel I think, at least until they are better organized. I have my box shipped to my office so I just opened it now. I got the No4 shampoo and mask, neither of which is large enough for my hair, the black CR liner and the gold CC polish (the only color of the 4 I won't wear), plus the kind bar (hate the flavor) and Derma-E which is a generous sample but it's not for my skin type. So this box is a huge miss for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> womp womp


----------



## eas00 (Apr 14, 2014)

I just got an email telling me my box shipping is behind and will be delayed until the 15th and gave me 100 points. I will always take the points. I just hope that when it ships it doesn't take two weeks. At least I should know soon what I'm getting in that box.

My other box has been about an hour and half from me for two days and says it will not be delivered till at least Wednesday. I am really hoping it appears in my mailbox today or tomorrow. This is the first time I've had shipping issues and it is a little annoying but its not that big a deal since I get to find out what I'm getting. It makes the waiting a little easier. If anyone gets box 20 please post what color CR eyeliner you get. I am really hoping its black.


----------



## Allison H (Apr 14, 2014)

> I got the "Oops e-mail too" and the tracking number is exactly the same and it's in the same place as it was on Saturday (NJ). I was thinking I would get my box this week, but I'm starting to wonder.


 I'm in the same boat. I wish it'd at least move somewhere...


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 14, 2014)

> I'm in the same boat. I wish it'd at least move somewhere...


 Mine has been sitting since Friday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 14, 2014)

I just responded to to my cs reply with the most attitude I think I have ever given a rep in my life. I hate canned responses. I understand how to check my tracking! I feel guilty now, it just got a nerve or something.



> I have worked in customer service many times so I really hate being a customer with an attitude but these canned responses are borderline insulting. I know how to track a package. The only update is that it switched where it was initiated. Also, it wasn't initiated until days after it 'shipped'. I figured out from some googling you guys were moving warehouses and such from the internet and if that's the reason there's glitches I totally understand. Thanks for the non response though. Kara Kara (Birchbox Ops) Apr 14 12:26 PM Hi Meghan, Thanks for reaching out. I'm so sorry for the trouble tracking your Birchbox! I see that your tracking information has updated, and your shipment should be with you soon. You can find your tracking by logging into your account at Birchbox.com, under Account Settings. If you have further issues receiving this package, simply reply to this email and we'd be happy to help! Please let me know if you have other questions or concerns. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (M-F 9a-9p EST). Have a great day! Kara Discovery Specialist Birchbox | 877-487-7272 | @BirchboxOps Refer Friends, Earn Points! 5 friends = $25 to spend in the Birchbox Shop Get Started


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just responded to to my cs reply with the most attitude I think I have ever given a rep in my life. I hate canned responses. I understand how to check my tracking! I feel guilty now, it just got a nerve or something.

That's the same girl who completely blew me off, and she gave me the same response.  Ugh.  

I super don't feel guilty for cancelling and resubbing to get those free points now... heh.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 14, 2014)

Why does Kara's signature say referring 5 friends = $25 to spend in the shop. I thought you could only spend points in increments of 100.

eta: i mean it literally is $25 worth of points but if only $20 of that is spendable, that's kind of misleading.


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just responded to to my cs reply with the most attitude I think I have ever given a rep in my life. I hate canned responses. I understand how to check my tracking! I feel guilty now, it just got a nerve or something.

I emailed BB twice during the Us Weekly promotion and got two responses from two different reps that were identical to each other, and very canned. That led me to think that they provide them with statements that they are required to use when initially responding? I'm not sure though, and it is very frustrating. When I emailed the second girl back (with a little attitude) she answered very apologetically and with a much more helpful response! Let's hope the same goes for you you


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 14, 2014)

I decided to cancel my second sub and resub with the SFBB100 code after seeing a bunch of folks on facebook saying it worked for them to get 200 points. It worked for me as well, but now I'm pretty sure I'm getting 2 April boxes on that account. Has anyone had this happen to them before? My box has already shipped and the items are displayed on my box page.. Should I hurry and review them in case the box page changes? My account now says my box will ship on April 24th, but also still has the tracking link to the box that's on it's way.


----------



## CheekyQ (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided to cancel my second sub and resub with the SFBB100 code after seeing a bunch of folks on facebook saying it worked for them to get 200 points. It worked for me as well, but now I'm pretty sure I'm getting 2 April boxes on that account. Has anyone had this happen to them before? My box has already shipped and the items are displayed on my box page.. Should I hurry and review them in case the box page changes? My account now says my box will ship on April 24th, but also still has the tracking link to the box that's on it's way.






I'm curious about this as well! Apparently the consensus here is that you basically just prepaid for a May box if you're already getting an April box. I used SFBB100 on my account, canceled and used BB100 after reading on a blog that it gave them 200 points (it didn't. I only got 100. bummer). But my SFBB100 box hasn't even shipped or updated yet. And they both have the same shipping date... So I don't know if that makes a difference. I think I've made a mess of things. That's what I get for being greedy, I guess.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brianna448 (Apr 14, 2014)

Speaking of bad canned responses:      

*Cherise* (Birchbox Ops)

Apr 11 06:22 PM

Hi Marjorie,

Thank you for reaching out! I'm so sorry for the confusion. I'm happy to help!


Dude, I signed my name Brianna on the email I sent. No wonder I'm apparently so confused.  I don't even know my own name.  LOL.  This whole warehouse change must be a CS nightmare.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided to cancel my second sub and resub with the SFBB100 code after seeing a bunch of folks on facebook saying it worked for them to get 200 points. It worked for me as well, but now I'm pretty sure I'm getting 2 April boxes on that account. Has anyone had this happen to them before? My box has already shipped and the items are displayed on my box page.. Should I hurry and review them in case the box page changes? My account now says my box will ship on April 24th, but also still has the tracking link to the box that's on it's way.




You prepaid for May. You only get one box for any given month on a single account.


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheekyQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I'm curious about this as well! Apparently the consensus here is that you basically just prepaid for a May box if you're already getting an April box. I used SFBB100 on my account, canceled and used BB100 after reading on a blog that it gave them 200 points (it didn't. I only got 100. bummer). But my SFBB100 box hasn't even shipped or updated yet. And they both have the same shipping date... So I don't know if that makes a difference. I think I've made a mess of things. That's what I get for being greedy, I guess.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

When you used SFBB100 did you only get 100 points? That is the one I just used, and I got 200. I hope you're right about pre-paying for May rather than getting 2 April boxes, b/c I already have 2 subs and don't really need a 3rd April box.. Plus it's a lot of confusion! I'm with you, that is probably what I deserve for being so greedy haha.


----------



## Wida (Apr 14, 2014)

I got one of my boxes today!  Finally.  However, the Beauty Protect Spray leaked all over the box.  I bet it was from Newgistics sending the box all over the US and the poor bottle couldn't handle that many pressure changes.



  My other 2 boxes shipped 10 days ago and went from TN to PA and that is where they have stayed - I'm in Utah, so I'm pretty sure that they went in the wrong direction.... I really hope that BB drops Newgistics and quick.  Summer months are coming up and the last 2 months, my boxes have taken 10-16 days to get to me.  Cosmetic products sitting in hot trucks and warehouses for that long isn't a good thing and I foresee Birchbox replacing lots of heat damaged boxes.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
When you used SFBB100 did you only get 100 points? That is the one I just used, and I got 200. I hope you're right about pre-paying for May rather than getting 2 April boxes, b/c I already have 2 subs and don't really need a 3rd April box.. Plus it's a lot of confusion! I'm with you, that is probably what I deserve for being so greedy haha.
The date they give is a generated date if you had only order your first box for that month. You can't receive two boxes for the same month on the same account. You prepaid for May.


----------



## bsblibrarian (Apr 14, 2014)

Got the 'behind schedule' email this morning, with the extra 100 points. There's nothing in the box I can't live without for a few more days, so I will gladly take $10 in credit!


----------



## CheekyQ (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
When you used SFBB100 did you only get 100 points? That is the one I just used, and I got 200. I hope you're right about pre-paying for May rather than getting 2 April boxes, b/c I already have 2 subs and don't really need a 3rd April box.. Plus it's a lot of confusion! I'm with you, that is probably what I deserve for being so greedy haha.

No, SFBB100 gave me 200 points. But BB100 only gave me 100 points. I don't know why. A few other people had commented on the blog saying they got 200 points just yesterday, so maybe they fixed that glitch?

And yes! No more greediness. The next two boxes on this account will even out my points to 400 (well, 430), and then I'm canceling this one for good!

Does BB usually have so many 100 --&gt; 200 point code glitches? I'm thinking after my yearly sub expires I'll just stick to sub/unsubbing when codes pop up.


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 14, 2014)

My customer service lady said "I see your tracking info has been updated." No, it hasn't. It was updated on the 4th and 12th, which is what I stated on Saturday when I initially emailed them. There has been no update since. This is kind of starting to piss me off.


----------



## jayeme (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheekyQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
No, SFBB100 gave me 200 points. But BB100 only gave me 100 points. I don't know why. A few other people had commented on the blog saying they got 200 points just yesterday, so maybe they fixed that glitch?

And yes! No more greediness. The next two boxes on this account will even out my points to 400 (well, 430), and then I'm canceling this one for good!

Does BB usually have so many 100 --&gt; 200 point code glitches? I'm thinking after my yearly sub expires I'll just stick to sub/unsubbing when codes pop up.

I thought that BB100 was only giving people 100, it was just SFBB100 giving 200? But maybe I'm wrong. Either way, it's an awesome deal! I've placed two $40-50 orders in the last two weeks, and after reviews are done on one of my accounts I'll have another $40 to spend!


----------



## CheekyQ (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bsblibrarian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got the 'behind schedule' email this morning, with the extra 100 points. There's nothing in the box I can't live without for a few more days, so I will gladly take $10 in credit!

Haha I wish BB would mess up my boxes! They've been slow, but my boxes always ship by the 10th, and they always get to me within 10 days. Darn you BB for being so good to me.


----------



## CheekyQ (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I thought that BB100 was only giving people 100, it was just SFBB100 giving 200? But maybe I'm wrong. Either way, it's an awesome deal! I've placed two $40-50 orders in the last two weeks, and after reviews are done on one of my accounts I'll have another $40 to spend!

I don't know if I can post this... but I got the info from this blog.

http://mommysplurge.com/2014/04/birchbox-200-points-new-subscribers-current-monthly-subscribers/

I was a little confused at first because she talks about BBW and BBMan. But she specifically says she got 200 for the women's and 100 for the men's. And everyone in the comments said it gave them 200 as well. So I went for it, and I got 100. Oh well. Free box!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Apr 14, 2014)

I keep being told those promo codes aren't valid - I've tried both of them on the account I closed last month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *3gingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I too, LOVE Nordstrom Rack! The closest one to me, is 2.45 hours

Currently I drive two hours. .iit's probably a good thing the distance...it saves me from myself.





Uh yeah, in Burbank a whole 3.4 miles away there is a shopping center with a Nordies Rack, Marshalls,TJ Maxx and Target literally all attached to each other in a row. DANGEROUS!!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 14, 2014)

I just got my first box.  Is there a trick to getting the Beauty Protector to spray?  Mine will NOT spray.


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 14, 2014)

> Uh yeah, in Burbank a whole 3.4 miles away there is a shopping center with a Nordies Rack, Marshalls,TJ Maxx and Target literally all attached to each other in a row. DANGEROUS!!


 Ugh. So jealous yet so relieved I don't live that close to such an awesome shopping center.


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my first box.  Is there a trick to getting the Beauty Protector to spray?  Mine will NOT spray.  

http://blog.birchbox.co.uk/how-to/june-birchbox-a-must-try-tip-for-your-beauty-protector-spray.html


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
http://blog.birchbox.co.uk/how-to/june-birchbox-a-must-try-tip-for-your-beauty-protector-spray.html
It worked!  Thank you, you're the best! 





It smells really nice too.


----------



## morethanaohk (Apr 14, 2014)

Does BB have some policy about shipping length? I feel like I read somewhere that they guarantee it will get to you in 10 days. Mine has been hangin out in tn/nj since the 4th


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 14, 2014)

Again, I don't know what I expected: 

"Thanks so much for your response and I apologize for the confusion.

Please know that we are aware of a tracking issue here at Birchbox and we will be in contact shortly regarding your box. However, please rest assured that you will be receiving your April box shortly!

If you have any other questions or concerns in the meantime, please feel free to reach out! "

I feel like my box won't get here shortly if it's STILL IN NEW JERSEY. Blah.


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 14, 2014)

My main account box finally got to me today. Not that exciting since it's a dupe of one of my other boxes, but I'll use it. And I'm kind of addicted to the Kind bars now. The maple pumpkin seed one anyway. Bummer I didn't get the blue polish. Wish you could just get that color in the shop.


----------



## jewdiful (Apr 14, 2014)

My tracking finally updated (most recent is from 4/14 4:40am Departed Elizabethport NJ), but they emailed me two days ago saying I'm going to get a replacement box. I wonder if I'll get two boxes this month. This is so annoying, this is the first box I've been excited about in months and then this shipping nonsense happens. Oh well, I can't complain since it seems everyone else is having the same problem :/


----------



## ILikeGiants (Apr 14, 2014)

Box pictures are up!


----------



## Tamarin (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morethanaohk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does BB have some policy about shipping length? I feel like I read somewhere that they guarantee it will get to you in 10 days. Mine has been hangin out in tn/nj since the 4th
I feel like this might mean 10 business days (so 2 weeks total)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ILikeGiants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box pictures are up!
Yay! I just checked I have 2/3 box pictures loaded, the last one isn't up yet. But I got the Color Club in all three and so far I got the green and blue, hoping for the gold in my third box!


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 14, 2014)

Yup. So if they shipped it on the 4th then they should get to your house by the 18th.


----------



## bsblibrarian (Apr 14, 2014)

Darnit. Seems that I am getting a completely different box now. Which is fine, I like this stuff better, but I shoulda reviewed the original box when I had the chance. I am going from a 5-item box, to a 6-item box, and they did give the 100 pts for the delay.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 14, 2014)

Haha, it looks like I'm receiving two black eyeliners in my two boxes (one Cynthia Rowley, one Sumita). XDD No idea what I'm getting in my third box yet since I only ordered it last week, but I do have a non-clicky truck!


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 14, 2014)

Soooooo...according to my new and improved tracking number, my box is still sitting in New Jersey. That's not new or improved.


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 14, 2014)

Boo... my box still hasn't uploaded yet.

Also, will the box still upload even though I had cancelled for May?


----------



## kierstencliff (Apr 14, 2014)

This is the first time I've been unimpressed Birchbox. Usually they are so on top of their shipping. But my box didn't even ship out until the 12th...even though they claim that boxes ALWAYS ship by the tenth. They didn't even apologize for anything. IT was just 'Oops we sent you the wrong tracking info!'


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 14, 2014)

I just checked my tracking again. One the Birchbox and Newgistics pages it now says that it originated in Cranberry, NJ on the 4th. The USPS site still has an origin of TN. I'm perplexed!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 14, 2014)

BB100/SFBB100 came in handy today. my boyfriend just asked for a bunch of stuff in the BB shop! (his own Kor water bottle, some beard stuff, and misc. man things)


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 14, 2014)

I would really hate to be a Birchbox customer service rep this week.  I imagine they get some pretty good perks though so maybe that would make it all worth it to me.  Have a rough day?  Just grab some nice bath products, a scented candle and a face mask on the way out the door to help unwind = ha!

With all the complaining and emailing Birchbox I've done this week, one would think that little 10.00 box of samples was a pot of gold!  I love my Birchboxes though, and I look forward to seeing that little pink box in my mailbox.  All in all, I would say Birchbox is pretty awesome.  I love trying all the samples every month and I love the points!


----------



## lovepink (Apr 14, 2014)

I got the oops wrong tracking number email yesterday on my 2nd account.  Like many others it was the exact same number as in the previous email.  Only difference is tracking in email #1 said it was coming UPS MI email #2 Newgisitics.  Now that account the box left Mt Juliet TN 4/4, went to Elizabethport NJ on 4/9/14 went to Fishers, IN on 4/10/14 and has not been heard from since.  Per BB it can take 10 days to get to the west coast and today is day 10 (calendar days, not business days which is probably what they count).

On my yearly sub/main acct my box was in Mt Juliet 4/8/14, went to and left Atlanta on 4/9/14 then Fishers IN 4/10/14 only to be never heard from again.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 14, 2014)

Is it bad that I'm already planning my 600 point haul?? Its shaping up to be my best one since I've never had this many points at once. I can't wait for May to get here now!


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 14, 2014)

> Is it bad that I'm already planning my 600 point haul?? Its shaping up to be my best one since I've never had this many points at once.Â I can't wait for May to get here now!


 I'm planning a big haul as well, but a lot of things need to go back in stock for me to do it. I've got $120 worth of points and gift cards!


----------



## Spazkatt (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This was my box with no profile info. I have yet to get a punishment box on this account. *knocks on wood* I will get a mani/pedi with this nail polish later on this week.

Sometimes it's better to not even tell birchbox about yourself.




I gifted my sister Birchbox and she didn't set up her profile either and this is the same box she got, I was SUPER jealous!


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh lovely. My full size order left Mt. Juliet Tennessee too. I hope it isn't as slow as the way my boxes are coming to my house.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh lovely. My full size order left Mt. Juliet Tennessee too. I hope it isn't as slow as the way my boxes are coming to my house.





They ship the orders from the Birchbox shop by USPS 1st class mail.   I placed 2 separate orders on Friday and they were ready for me to pick up at the post this morning.  They shipped from Mount Juliet TN and were delivered to Boston.  Hopefully you'll have them in a couple of days!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ILikeGiants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box pictures are up!
If I end up getting the polishes reflected in the box pic's then I'm getting one of each in the collection.

whoohoo!


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 14, 2014)

Mine was finally shipped on 04/13!!!

They sent me an email saying they gave me the wrong tracking # and provided me with the correct one.

And my tracking first said it was in TN then it said it was in NJ.

It looks like it departed NJ today since being initiated yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What the heck Birchbox!


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 14, 2014)

> Is it bad that I'm already planning my 600 point haul?? Its shaping up to be my best one since I've never had this many points at once.Â I can't wait for May to get here now!





> I'm planning a big haul as well, but a lot of things need to go back in stock for me to do it. I've got $120 worth of points and gift cards!


 I'm trying to plan a purchase, and stuff I want is also out of stock. I'm thinking about getting the Meet Matt(e) Nude palette... Has anyone purchased this? What's your thought on it... I have so much trouble trying to make up my mind!! I need something for dark under eye circles too but I just don't know what lol All I know is I have points burning a hole in my pocket!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm such a bad girl. I keep saying I'm not going to do the next month... but the idea of being able to buy things in the shop is sooooooo seductive. I'm not really impressed with either of my boxes this month, but I'm also not going to complain because I basically gone them for free with BB100. &gt;.&gt; And the SFBB100 codes gave me another $20 on both accounts, and that's after I use gift cards to buy both of them. So now I have like $100 in gift cards (will be $110 next month). Aye. Hopefully the new Ruffian polishes ARE next month so I can get them and just stop. :X no more eyes bigger than eyeshadow pans after this.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They ship the orders from the Birchbox shop by USPS 1st class mail.   I placed 2 separate orders on Friday and they were ready for me to pick up at the post this morning.  They shipped from Mount Juliet TN and were delivered to Boston.  Hopefully you'll have them in a couple of days!
whew! thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If I end up getting the polishes reflected in the box pic's then I'm getting one of each in the collection.

whoohoo!
same here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flynt (Apr 14, 2014)

I keep staring at my box picture trying to figure out if it's the purple or black Sumita eyeliner.  I'm too impatient to wait for it to make it's way to me.  Hmm... I'm leaning towards purple......    

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2014/april-2014-bb9


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 15, 2014)

Yay! My full sized order's tracking works now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Come to me Jonathan Adler Zebra plate and Bodum Glasses! &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My order shipped via UPS btw.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh lovely. My full size order left Mt. Juliet Tennessee too. I hope it isn't as slow as the way my boxes are coming to my house.




When did you order? 

I ordered Friday afternoon &amp; picked two day shipping...figured it would ship out today &amp; get here Wednesday, but so far no shipping notice! It just says processing. 

In other news, Birchbox still hasn't responded to my e-mail from Wednesday... I get that they are busy with shipping complaints, but come on.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When did you order? 

I ordered Friday afternoon &amp; picked two day shipping...figured it would ship out today &amp; get here Wednesday, but so far no shipping notice! It just says processing. 

In other news, Birchbox still hasn't responded to my e-mail from Wednesday... I get that they are busy with shipping complaints, but come on. 





friday night into saturday morning and it shipped by saturday afternoon.

i hope that they get back to you. try their facebook or twitter accounts. they respond within a day there


----------



## KayEss (Apr 15, 2014)

I just created a new account last night and ordered another April box. It doesn't ship until the 24th. Should I even bother filling out the profile? It seems like I might just end up with whatever they have left from April regardless. Also, it looks like I can only buy gift cards for other accounts in $10, $25, and $50 increments. So, say I wanted to purchase $30 in gift cards. Would I have to buy three $10 gift cards, since a $25 gift card would only let me use $20 in points? Am I able to apply multiple gift cards to one order? Thanks for the help!


----------



## onelilspark (Apr 15, 2014)

I had a full size order that I placed on Friday after I got home from work (so like 530ish.)  I had a tracking number in a couple hours, but it just finally activated when I checked it today.  Looks like they didn't actually ship it until yesterday evening.  Shipped UPS and I should have it tomorrow (which makes sense, I'm 2 days via UPS ground from TN.)  

...I got 3 packages in the mail yesterday and I have 4 more coming this week.  I have problems with online shopping...


----------



## ChemLady (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just created a new account last night and ordered another April box. It doesn't ship until the 24th. Should I even bother filling out the profile? It seems like I might just end up with whatever they have left from April regardless.

Also, it looks like I can only buy gift cards for other accounts in $10, $25, and $50 increments. So, say I wanted to purchase $30 in gift cards. Would I have to buy three $10 gift cards, since a $25 gift card would only let me use $20 in points? Am I able to apply multiple gift cards to one order? Thanks for the help!
You would have to buy three separate $10 gift cards, but you can add then and buy them all in the same transaction. When you go to use them, you can use multiple gift cards (I've used up to 4 I think in one and it let me). If for some reason it wouldn't let you use multiple gift cards, I'm sure if you emailed Birchbox they would be able to combine them for you and let you use them.


----------



## StickyLips (Apr 15, 2014)

It looks like my box is going to arrive today!  According to the products uploaded to my page I'm getting one of the nail polishes (just hope it isn't the white one that is listed on my page).


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 15, 2014)

For those of you getting the gold color (which is showing on my product page, but of course it's not guaranteed I'll get that one!)  is it a true gold, or more of a rose gold?  Anyone do a mani yet with it that would be willing to post a pic?

Thanks!

(also, just reactivated my second account for an April box, and canceled/restarted my main sub, therefore paying ahead for my May box, and used SFBB100 on both.  I went from having a little over 200 points between accounts to now having over 600. And if my secondary account has a 6-item box, I'll have over 700.  My goal is to spend most of those points on my Summer Secret Santa person!)


----------



## jt0303 (Apr 15, 2014)

> For those of you getting the gold color (which is showing on my product page, but of course it's not guaranteed I'll get that one!) Â is it a true gold, or more of a rose gold? Â Anyone do a mani yet with it that would be willing to post a pic? Thanks! (also, just reactivated my second account for an April box, and canceled/restarted my main sub, therefore paying ahead for my May box, and used SFBB100 on both. Â I went from having a little over 200 points between accounts to now having over 600. And if my secondary account has a 6-item box, I'll have over 700. Â My goal is to spend most of those points on my Summer Secret Santa person!)


 I didn't swatch it because I'm trading it for the heirloom pearls - but I think it looks more champagne/rose gold color. What's this summer secret Santa?? Sounds fun?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 15, 2014)

Here's the thread for it!  You have to have participated in the Dec/Christmas one to do the summer one, but everyone is welcome to come in and chat!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/142310/a-midsummer-nights-dream-summer-2014-secret-santa-pre-sign-up-discussion/60#post_2337789


----------



## 3gingers (Apr 15, 2014)

> Here's the thread for it! Â You have to have participated in the Dec/Christmas one to do the summer one, but everyone is welcome to come in and chat! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/142310/a-midsummer-nights-dream-summer-2014-secret-santa-pre-sign-up-discussion/60#post_2337789


 Sounds so fun


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 15, 2014)

Just want to confirm- if I cancel and restart my main box today using the SFBB100 code, I will be prepaying for May, not paying for another April box?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those of you getting the gold color (which is showing on my product page, but of course it's not guaranteed I'll get that one!)  is it a true gold, or more of a rose gold?  Anyone do a mani yet with it that would be willing to post a pic?

Thanks!

(also, just reactivated my second account for an April box, and canceled/restarted my main sub, therefore paying ahead for my May box, and used SFBB100 on both.  I went from having a little over 200 points between accounts to now having over 600. And if my secondary account has a 6-item box, I'll have over 700.  My goal is to spend most of those points on my Summer Secret Santa person!)
its more of a rose gold, it reminds me of put a pin in it but the texture is ticker, more like dark n' stormy. i found put a pin in it chipped really easily because the formula was so thin whereas gold struck is more durable. i'm in love with it.

i just used it like 4 days ago but my nails are kind of chipped and horrible looking now, and i didn't take a picture when they were still pretty D:


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks!  I did manage to find a blog post on it, but it looked gold in the bottle and rose gold on her nails, so that wasn't helpful AT ALL, lol.  I have Put A Pin in it, but it's so hard to work with!  

Kinda really hoping for this one now.  I'm getting 2 BB's, so hopefully I'll end up with the rose gold and Breakfast At... 

I really DON'T want Heirloom Pearls (I'm sure it's pretty, just don't like white nail polish for some reason.)


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks!  I did manage to find a blog post on it, but it looked gold in the bottle and rose gold on her nails, so that wasn't helpful AT ALL, lol.  I have Put A Pin in it, but it's so hard to work with!  

Kinda really hoping for this one now.  I'm getting 2 BB's, so hopefully I'll end up with the rose gold and Breakfast At... 

I really DON'T want Heirloom Pearls (I'm sure it's pretty, just don't like white nail polish for some reason.)

I'm so glad I'm not the only one who finds Put a Pin In It really hard to work with!  I love the color though- it's so pretty.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 15, 2014)

I really, *really* hope box photos reflect CC shades sent. That would mean I'm getting one of everything but the white! That would be ideal for me. Not a fan of white over here, either, but blue and green? All over those. In unrelated news, would it be possible to put something about canceling/resubbing and whether that will give you two boxes in one month or pre-pay the following month? I'm getting very close to snapping because it seems like that question gets asked and answered over and over AND OVER AND OVER multiple times on the same page.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 15, 2014)

@meaganola yep!   I'll go add it to the front page questions now!

ETA:  Just added this q/a to Page 1 - can someone please fact-check for me?  This is my best answer, but if anyone has a different experience or would like to add a clarifying detail, I'm happy to edit:

*  I just saw a great code for additional points!  It's past the first of the month, and I've already been billed.  If I cancel/restart my subscription, will I get two boxes for this month?*

A:  As long as you have already been billed for this month (regardless of whether your box is still in packing stage, has been shipped, or you already have it in your hands), you WILL NOT get two boxes in one month UNLESS you have two accounts.  For example, let's say it's Nov 5th.  You've been billed for Nov, but your box hasn't been revealed or shipped yet.  You see an awesome points code, and cancel/reactivate your account.  You will get ONE Nov box, and you have now PRE-PAYED for Dec.  Which means you won't get billed on Dec 1st, but you will get a Dec box.


----------



## caseybean025 (Apr 15, 2014)

Does anyone know the colors of the Cynthia Rowley eyeliner pencils or the Color Club art duo pens that are being sent out? I have a feeling both will come in black... And I won't like it. Lol. In the last few months, I've gotten about 10 black eyeliner pencils!


----------



## casey anne (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know the colors of the Cynthia Rowley eyeliner pencils or the Color Club art duo pens that are being sent out? I have a feeling both will come in black... And I won't like it. Lol. In the last few months, I've gotten about 10 black eyeliner pencils!
I received a white Color Club art duo pen


----------



## Jeaniney (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know the colors of the Cynthia Rowley eyeliner pencils or the Color Club art duo pens that are being sent out? I have a feeling both will come in black... And I won't like it. Lol. In the last few months, I've gotten about 10 black eyeliner pencils!
I received a white art duo pen and a black Cynthia Rowley pencil.


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 15, 2014)

My shipping finally updated!

One box finally updated twice to being 'in transit' from NJ on the 14th.

My other box updated: arriving in Fishers, IN, Electronic Shipping Sent to USPS, and now 'in transit' from IN all on the 14th. It also as has an estimate delivery date 04/17/2014 - 04/21/2014.

Now if only my boxes in my account will update. You ladies mentioned that the url should have the month and year in it right? Even if this is my first box? This is all I get whenever I go in the box section. There isn't any other option like the month or anything.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1


----------



## meaganola (Apr 15, 2014)

> @meaganola Â yep! Â  I'll go add it to the front page questions now! ETA: Â Just added this q/a to Page 1 - can someone please fact-check for me? Â This is my best answer, but if anyone has a different experience or would like to add a clarifying detail, I'm happy to edit: *Â Â I just saw a great code for additional points! Â It's past the first of the month, and I've already been billed. Â If I cancel/restart my subscription, will I get two boxes for this month?* A: Â As long as you have already been billed for this month (regardless of whether your box is still in packing stage, has been shipped, or you already have it in your hands), you WILL NOT get two boxes in one month UNLESS you have two accounts. Â For example, let's say it's Nov 5th. Â You've been billed for Nov, but your box hasn't been revealed or shipped yet. Â You see an awesome points code, and cancel/reactivate your account. Â You will get ONE Nov box, and you have now PRE-PAYED for Dec. Â Which means you won't get billed on Dec 1st, but you will get a Dec box.


 Thank you! That looks great to me.


> My shipping finally updated! One box finally updated twice to being 'in transit' from NJ on the 14th. My other box updated: arriving in Fishers, IN, Electronic Shipping Sent to USPS, and now 'in transit' from IN all on the 14th. It also as has an estimate delivery dateÂ 04/17/2014 - 04/21/2014. Now if only my boxes in my account will update. You ladies mentioned that the url should have the month and year in it right? Even if this is my first box? This is all I get whenever I go in the box section. There isn't any other option like the month or anything. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1


 If it's your first box, you won't be able to see your box number until you have something in the Box History section.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 15, 2014)

Soooo...I think the Beauty Protector has been breaking me out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been breaking out along my jaw and cheek so I googled it thinking it was hormonal or something. Then I found this girls blog where she blamed BP. I stopped using it on Friday and I can already tell a huge difference. Wah! Luckily I had some of the Number 4 Spray and Protect and that seems to be working. I never even thought something I put in my hair would affect my skin, but it totally makes sense to where I was breaking out. Now I have a whole bottle and a half of BP. My "stocking up" tendencies always seem to bite me in the Butt! On another note, I should be getting my second box today! Yay! I can't wait to paint my nails white.


----------



## jayeme (Apr 15, 2014)

Yay my first box got here today!

Miss Jessie's Transitioner's Magic - a good-sized foil and I've been wanting to try a Miss Jessie's product! 

PC Resist Anti-Aging Clear Skin Hydrator - Wow! Impressed with the size of this sample, and I've also been wanting to try Paula's Choice!

Sumita liner in plum - trading this

Gilchrist &amp; Soames Body Wash - trading this

And finally, a Kind bar. Maple Pumpkin Seed. Not too exciting for me but I'll eat it. Is this the only flavor going out?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 15, 2014)

My box page and clicky truck finally updated on my regular account. It's got theBalm in Pie, Keims shampoo, white Color Club, Paula's Choice exfoliator, and the Kind bar. I really hope I don't get the white polish in this box. I already got it in my gift sub. Also, it says my box was prepared at 7:24 p.m. on 4/10, so it looks like it's my original box, not the one the BB CS girl requested on 4/11. Oops. But waiting 5 days for my page to load and the shipping link to appear is rediculous.


----------



## onelilspark (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know the colors of the Cynthia Rowley eyeliner pencils or the Color Club art duo pens that are being sent out? I have a feeling both will come in black... And I won't like it. Lol. In the last few months, I've gotten about 10 black eyeliner pencils!

I got a silver Cynthia Rowley eyeliner (and I love it.)  I didn't get a pen, so I can't comment on that.


----------



## jt0303 (Apr 15, 2014)

> Here's the thread for it! Â You have to have participated in the Dec/Christmas one to do the summer one, but everyone is welcome to come in and chat! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/142310/a-midsummer-nights-dream-summer-2014-secret-santa-pre-sign-up-discussion/60#post_2337789


 Aw bummer, I wasn't around last year. I love Secret Santa! I'll have to join in this year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> {commence point hoarding} we do one in my bookclub and I used points last year to give my secret a pretty awesome gift!


----------



## jt0303 (Apr 15, 2014)

Off topic sort of: for all you Kind Bar lovers... Ebates has a coupon for $4 off a box of 12 plus 4% cash back.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 15, 2014)

For curious minds: my color of my polish in my box picture matches what I received.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 15, 2014)

Whoops. It looks like I'm getting two gold polishes and two silver liners. Well, once they get here, I'll head to swaps!


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For curious minds: my color of my polish in my box picture matches what I received.

Hmm. Not interested in the blue but maybe I can swap it out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eas00 (Apr 15, 2014)

It hard to tell from my box picture but if anyone has received Box 27 what color eyeliner did you get? I am hoping for plum since I will be getting a black CR eyeliner in another box.


----------



## CheekyQ (Apr 15, 2014)

> Soooo...I think the Beauty Protector has been breaking me out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been breaking out along my jaw and cheek so I googled it thinking it was hormonal or something. Then I found this girls blog where she blamed BP. I stopped using it on Friday and I can already tell a huge difference. Wah! Luckily I had some of the Number 4 Spray and Protect and that seems to be working. I never even thought something I put in my hair would affect my skin, but it totally makes sense to where I was breaking out. Now I have a whole bottle and a half of BP. My "stocking up" tendencies always seem to bite me in the Butt! On another note, I should be getting my second box today! Yay! I can't wait to paint my nails white.


 Zomg! I think I might be too, then. I got a couple huge breakouts yesterday, one on an area I never breakout on, but my hair touches. I blamed it on the paulas choice benzoyl peroxide I started using last week since the night before was the first time I had used the bp spray... Now I don't know! Need to wash my pillowcases if it is the spray. Bummer, I have another spray coming too. I'll give it away, I guess.


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 15, 2014)

> Zomg! I think I might be too, then. I got a couple huge breakouts yesterday, one on an area I never breakout on, but my hair touches. I blamed it on the paulas choice benzoyl peroxide I started using last week since the night before was the first time I had used the bp spray... Now I don't know! Need to wash my pillowcases if it is the spray. Bummer, I have another spray coming too. I'll give it away, I guess.


 OMG!! I was using the BP oil on my hair and my forehead(I have heavy bangs) completely broke out... I ran out of my sample a week or do ago so I stopped using it and my forehead has cleared up!!! Didn't even think it could have to do with the BP!! ETA: that read like I used the BP on my forehead lol I did not... I used it on my bangs, which lay on my forehead. Carry on...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 15, 2014)

> OMG!! I was using the BP oil on my hair and my forehead(I have heavy bangs) completely broke out... I ran out of my sample a week or do ago so I stopped using it and my forehead has cleared up!!! Didn't even think it could have to do with the BP!! ETA: that read like I used the BP on my forehead lol I did not... I used it on my bangs, which lay on my forehead. Carry on...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Zomg! I think I might be too, then. I got a couple huge breakouts yesterday, one on an area I never breakout on, but my hair touches. I blamed it on the paulas choice benzoyl peroxide I started using last week since the night before was the first time I had used the bp spray... Now I don't know! Need to wash my pillowcases if it is the spray. Bummer, I have another spray coming too. I'll give it away, I guess.


 Guys! I think it's been making me breakout too, I've been breaking out in weird places, like on the sides of my face near my sideburn (do girls refer to the, as sideburns, idk) area and on my forehead, I've never gotten acne there. Usually I get hormonal acne on my chin... Also around my hairline had broken out too, like on my neck and behind my ears, it's been really concerning for me because I didn't know what the hell was causing it. Maybe we've got the answer...


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh no! Beauty Protector epidemic!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It makes me sad because it was awesome for my hair. I've been using the Number 4 comb and protect or whatever and it seems to work well too. It doesn't smell as pretty but I like the way it makes my hair feel.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 15, 2014)

> Oh no! Beauty Protector epidemic!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It makes me sad because it was awesome for my hair. I've been using the Number 4 comb and protect or whatever and it seems to work well too. It doesn't smell as pretty but I like the way it makes my hair feel.


 I'm just gonna say it, but I seriously think I'm talking to Mindy Kaling whenever I see your posts! And it makes me so excited and happy, she's seriously amazing and I love everything about her.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 15, 2014)

> > OMG!! I was using the BP oil on my hair and my forehead(I have heavy bangs) completely broke out... I ran out of my sample a week or do ago so I stopped using it and my forehead has cleared up!!! Didn't even think it could have to do with the BP!! ETA: that read like I used the BP on my forehead lol I did not... I used it on my bangs, which lay on my forehead. Carry on...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The silicones in hair products make a lot of people break out. Birchbox has the BP Spray ingredients on the website. Amodimethicone and Cyclodimethicone are both forms of silicone. It's been about a year since I discovered they make me breakout. Even water-soluble forms of silicone are a problem because I'm washing my face before I get out of the shower and spray detangler on my hair, not after. I'm still trying to cut them out of my routine, but it's hard because so many conditioners, detanglers, and even shampoos contain some form of silicone. ETA: I just wish I wasn't so prone to breakouts, but there's been a big difference since I started trying to use fewer products with silicones.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 15, 2014)

My Birchboxes seem to be taking the long way in getting to me. One has traveled from Cranberry NJ to Fisher IN and is now back in NJ! This is off topic. Orofludo Elixir was one of the first samples I received from Birchbox a couple years ago. I loved it and used it for a long time. Then I started getting other oils and leave in conditioners in my boxes so stopped using the Orofludo. Today is a humid and drizzly nasty day and my normally slightly wavy and silky tresses are a great big frizzy puff ball that sticks out in pieces all over my head - not an attractive look! Now I remember why I was so in love with Orofludo Elixir. I have a long awaited interview tomorrow. I would give my right arm for a bottle of Orofludo right now, but since I have to buy it online I am out of luck. I pray the weather is more conducive to a better hair day tomorrow so I don't have to go to my interview looking like Bozo the clown. I will never, ever be without a Orofludo Elixir again. Thank you for "listening".


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 15, 2014)

> I'm just gonna say it, but I seriously think I'm talking to Mindy Kaling whenever I see your posts! And it makes me so excited and happy, she's seriously amazing and I love everything about her.


 Haha I love her too! So many times when I was reading her book or watching the Mindy Project I've been like "OMG how are you reading my mind?!" Sadly, I wish I was as cool as her. I'm a pretty boring! Good call whoever said to wash pillow cases with the BP stuff. I sleep with my hair up, but I'm sure it's still on there. I tried to make myself change my pillow case every couple of days and sheets every week, but I'm lazy. :/ Edited to add: I will check my shampoo for silicones as well. I definitely DO NOT need any help in the break out department.


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 15, 2014)

Got my main box today. Wasn't too excited 4 out of 5 dupe if my other box.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 15, 2014)

Got my box.  I will say April has been good to me with my beauty subs.  I will use everything in the box.  

At first I wasn't sure of the CC color I got; blue.  But I think I might be able to do something cool with it.  Perhaps accent nail in black with the blue on the other nails.  I got a non-black liner, I got a silver.  It seems like it should actually show up.  We shall see.  I have never used a Cynthia Rowley pencil before.  I am disappointed in the packaging of the Nyakio samples. I plan on using the samples tonight though. The Keims shampoo will also be tried out tonight.  Smells very clean.  I will try the kind bar tomorrow while at work.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm just gonna say it, but I seriously think I'm talking to Mindy Kaling whenever I see your posts! And it makes me so excited and happy, she's seriously amazing and I love everything about her.
ahhhhh me too!!! i love her!

Re: BP breakouts. I'm pretty sure it was breaking me out too/causing some hidden scalp-zits (ick). I haven't been using anything in my hair besides shampoo/conditioner and my scalp is pimple free. I took a break from BP because my sample size ran out and i was waiting on a big bottle..now i feel like i should return it!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eas00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It hard to tell from my box picture but if anyone has received Box 27 what color eyeliner did you get? I am hoping for plum since I will be getting a black CR eyeliner in another box. 
I received Box 27 and the eyeliner was in plum.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm so glad to have figured this out. I got some Caudalie face cream and I was super sad because I thought that's what was breaking me out. Now that I think about it, I got that stuff around the time I cut my hair shorter. I bet it being shorter makes it touch my face more.


----------



## katielp (Apr 15, 2014)

> ahhhhh me too!!! i love her! Re: BP breakouts. I'm pretty sure it was breaking me out too/causing some hidden scalp-zits (ick). I haven't been using anything in my hair besides shampoo/conditioner and my scalp is pimple free. I took a break from BP because my sample size ran out and i was waiting on a big bottle..now i feel like i should return it!


 I've recently had scalp pimples too...and I've also been using the beauty protect. I guess I need to stop and see if that helps


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've recently had scalp pimples too...and I've also been using the beauty protect. I guess I need to stop and see if that helps
its definitely not as bad as it was when i was using Gloss Moderne then the Yes To Carrots line. NEVER. AGAIN.


----------



## katyrn (Apr 15, 2014)

So I caved and got a 4th sub. I kind of feel guilty... but I referred myself, got the 50 points and then 200 points from the sfbb100. How could I not?? Plus, I've been so happy with all the things I'm getting in my other 3 boxes, that I really don't think I can go wrong. I hope I get the 4th shade of the CC polish (c'mon gold!!). 

In other news today, I got the pearl CC nail polish in my 3rd sub and I adore it!! It is so pretty and looks really nice with two coats as it is quite opaque. This is my first experience with CC and I'm ready for my other two boxes to come so I can try the blue and green ones. 

I got the Maple and Pumpkin seed with sea salt Kind bar and I would be a big fan if it wasn't for the salt. The bites with salt were not my favorite, otherwise, quite delicious.


----------



## jenniferrose (Apr 15, 2014)

Random question, is it often that the items in your box listed online change? Half of the box items are different now. I've only been subscribed for a few months and I have never seen this before. Of course, I have not received my box yet to confirm, but odd! Messing up a trade I had so I was just curious if in the future I should not go on what is listed online. Thanks!


----------



## Lyllis (Apr 15, 2014)

Here's box 34:




The Sumita eyeliner is the plum; I've only tried it on my hand so far but it's really, really nice. It's a softer look than black. The polish is Gold Struck. I wanted the blue or green, but now that I see this, I like it a lot, and I think I'll get more use out of it than I would the pastels. If you got the Top Shelf CC sample a few months back, it's very similar to that, with maybe a bit of a pink tone. I'm dying to try the Davines samples, I'm crazy about their sea salt spray. Love the scent of the G&amp;S body wash, it's very beachy. The last couple of BBs have been very 'me'. Love my Birchbox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eas00 (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received Box 27 and the eyeliner was in plum.

Awesome. Thank you. I am really excited now.


----------



## honeybee7 (Apr 15, 2014)

> I'm just gonna say it, but I seriously think I'm talking to Mindy Kaling whenever I see your posts! And it makes me so excited and happy, she's seriously amazing and I love everything about her.


 Lol!! Mindy kaling will always be Kelly kapoor to me. I can't help but read some of your posts in Kelly's voice it's like I can't help it it just happens!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 15, 2014)

> Lol!! Mindy kaling will always be Kelly kapoor to me. I can't help but read some of your posts in Kelly's voice it's like I can't help it it just happens!!


 I've been feeling nostalgic and watching reruns of The Office lately, I loved her character and her everlasting love for Ryan.


----------



## MrsMeow (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lyllis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's box 34:





The Sumita eyeliner is the plum; I've only tried it on my hand so far but it's really, really nice. It's a softer look than black.

The polish is Gold Struck. I wanted the blue or green, but now that I see this, I like it a lot, and I think I'll get more use out of it than I would the pastels. If you got the Top Shelf CC sample a few months back, it's very similar to that, with maybe a bit of a pink tone.

I'm dying to try the Davines samples, I'm crazy about their sea salt spray.

Love the scent of the G&amp;S body wash, it's very beachy.


The last couple of BBs have been very 'me'. Love my Birchbox!




Gah, that's my box.  If it's a little like Top Shelf (which was just a shade off of Put a Pin in It), bummer.  I really wanted the blue, too.  Which means I'm totally going to end up buying the collection.  Regardless, I can't wait to get my box, super excited for the body wash and the eyeliner!


----------



## honeybee7 (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've been feeling nostalgic and watching reruns of The Office lately, I loved her character and her everlasting love for Ryan.
dude! their love story is timeless.


----------



## CheekyQ (Apr 15, 2014)

> OMG!! I was using the BP oil on my hair and my forehead(I have heavy bangs) completely broke out... I ran out of my sample a week or do ago so I stopped using it and my forehead has cleared up!!! Didn't even think it could have to do with the BP!! ETA: that read like I used the BP on my forehead lol I did not... I used it on my bangs, which lay on my forehead. Carry on...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Guys! I think it's been making me breakout too, I've been breaking out in weird places, like on the sides of my face near my sideburn (do girls refer to the, as sideburns, idk) area and on my forehead, I've never gotten acne there. Usually I get hormonal acne on my chin... Also around my hairline had broken out too, like on my neck and behind my ears, it's been really concerning for me because I didn't know what the hell was causing it. Maybe we've got the answer...





> Oh no! Beauty Protector epidemic!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It makes me sad because it was awesome for my hair. I've been using the Number 4 comb and protect or whatever and it seems to work well too. It doesn't smell as pretty but I like the way it makes my hair feel.





> The silicones in hair products make a lot of people break out. Birchbox has the BP Spray ingredients on the website. Amodimethicone and Cyclodimethicone are both forms of silicone. It's been about a year since I discovered they make me breakout. Even water-soluble forms of silicone are a problem because I'm washing my face before I get out of the shower and spray detangler on my hair, not after. I'm still trying to cut them out of my routine, but it's hard because so many conditioners, detanglers, and even shampoos contain some form of silicone. ETA: I just wish I wasn't so prone to breakouts, but there's been a big difference since I started trying to use fewer products with silicones.





> ahhhhh me too!!! i love her! Re: BP breakouts. I'm pretty sure it was breaking me out too/causing some hidden scalp-zits (ick). I haven't been using anything in my hair besides shampoo/conditioner and my scalp is pimple free. I took a break from BP because my sample size ran out and i was waiting on a big bottle..now i feel like i should return it!





> I've recently had scalp pimples too...and I've also been using the beauty protect. I guess I need to stop and see if that helps


 This is so crazy! I'm so glad @AshJs3 brought it up. I'm so upset though. My face was finally clearing up after 3 months of new ocp breakouts. Ugggh! Edit: is there anything else in it that could cause breakouts? I don't normally have a problem with silicones...at least, I don't think I do....


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 15, 2014)

Is it the beauty protector shampoo and conditioner y'all are talking about? I used that crap once and tossed it because I just hated the way my hair reacted to it. I've been using the spray for months with no problem though!


----------



## Angelalh (Apr 15, 2014)

omg guys got one of my boxes yay! and this is the one that shipped later on the 9th not the one shipped on the 4th

the Sumita eyeliner is AMAZING goes on sooo smooth and soft, does not smudge... i even had it on my waterline for 3-4 hours while i was at work and during my time at work, i had to crawl around the floor and look under shelves and got TONS of nasty dirt/dust kicked up and made my eyes water like crazy... im going to buy all of them


----------



## meaganola (Apr 15, 2014)

> Random question, is it often that the items in your box listed online change? Half of the box items are different now. I've only been subscribed for a few months and I have never seen this before. Of course, I have not received my box yet to confirm, but odd! Messing up a trade I had so I was just curious if in the future I should not go on what is listed online. Thanks!


 It's not typical. I'm wrapping up my third year this month, and I've had up to four accounts at various times, and it has never happened to me. But I received a completely different box than what was listed on my account one time something like two years ago, and I do not set up swaps before my box is in-hand as a direct result. A box is not final until I actually have it. They have different ways of dealing with non-matching boxes, and you never know how it's going to be handled this time around.


----------



## jenniferrose (Apr 15, 2014)

> It's not typical. I'm wrapping up my third year this month, and I've had up to four accounts at various times, and it has never happened to me. But I received a completely different box than what was listed on my account one time something like two years ago, and I do not set up swaps before my box is in-hand as a direct result. A box is not final until I actually have it. They have different ways of dealing with non-matching boxes, and you never know how it's going to be handled this time around.


 Oh I know I shouldn't trade until in hand, I just seem to get my box on the later part of the shipments. Lesson learned!


----------



## trustlust (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it the beauty protector shampoo and conditioner y'all are talking about? I used that crap once and tossed it because I just hated the way my hair reacted to it. I've been using the spray for months with no problem though!
Ditto. I use the spray AND the oil, and I've never been happier with my hair. (and my face... not that BP is responsible for my clear complexion lol)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ditto. I use the spray AND the oil, and I've never been happier with my hair. (and my face... not that BP is responsible for my clear complexion lol)
my hair has never been better than when i used the oil. i can't wait to get my hands on a full size soon.


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 15, 2014)

B&amp;P has an oil? Right now I'm using amika oil and it has changed my hair for the better. I love it. Off to check the b&amp;P one out.


----------



## CheekyQ (Apr 15, 2014)

> Is it the beauty protector shampoo and conditioner y'all are talking about? I used that crap once and tossed it because I just hated the way my hair reacted to it. I've been using the spray for months with no problem though!


 For me it was the spray. I also had breakouts when I used the oil, but I assumed it was still the new birth control. I ran out of the oil a couple of weeks ago, and my skin started looking much better. Until yesterday which was the day after I used the bp spray. Can't say for sure it was the spray, but it's in areas where my hair hits my face so I'm going to try not using it.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 15, 2014)

> Is it the beauty protector shampoo and conditioner y'all are talking about? I used that crap once and tossed it because I just hated the way my hair reacted to it. I've been using the spray for months with no problem though!


 The spray for me. I loved it too and it hurts my heart that it's doing this. I will also use this post to plug the Amika Hair Mask. It's amazing! I will never let it go!


----------



## Angelalh (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The spray for me. I loved it too and it hurts my heart that it's doing this.

I will also use this post to plug the Amika Hair Mask. It's amazing! I will never let it go!
funny how different everyones hair is... the Amika knotted my hair up sooooo bad when i used it.... and i always comb through my hair when i have conditioner in it and i couldnt get it through at all


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 15, 2014)

FYI- the SFBB100 code is back to 100 points (at least for me). I used it fine this afternoon for 2 of my other accounts to get the 200, finally got around to using it for my third tonight and that's when I saw I only got 100. Good luck to anyone else trying it!


----------



## camel11 (Apr 15, 2014)

So I was just trying to find some common ingredients between the BP and Yes to Carrots -- Cocamidopropyl betaine

In fact, it was named the 2004 Allergen of the Year by the American Contact Dermatitis Foundation (Which apparently exists!!).  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cocamidopropyl_betaine  

I was reading through the comments to this post on NMDL: http://nomoredirtylooks.com/2012/05/do-you-use-the-yes-to-lines/

Someone commented that they have scalp breakouts when Sh/C contains too much of this ingredient.  Anyways, might not be it, but it might be something you all are allergic too!


----------



## gingerneko (Apr 15, 2014)

Does anyone know if you can use the mobile20 code more than once?


----------



## LizGeary (Apr 15, 2014)

My bb points are burning a hole in my pocket!! If I just wait a few months I'll have so much more!! How do y'all stand it?!?


----------



## KayEss (Apr 15, 2014)

> Does anyone know if you can use the mobile20 code more than once?


 Unless something has changed recently, it's a one-time thing unfortunately.


----------



## CheekyQ (Apr 15, 2014)

> So I was just trying to find some common ingredients between the BP and Yes to Carrots --Â Cocamidopropyl betaine In fact, it was named the 2004 Allergen of the Year by the American Contact Dermatitis Foundation (Which apparently exists!!). Â http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cocamidopropyl_betaine Â  I was reading through the comments to this post on NMDL:Â http://nomoredirtylooks.com/2012/05/do-you-use-the-yes-to-lines/ Someone commented that they have scalp breakouts when Sh/C contains too much of this ingredient. Â Anyways, might not be it, but it might be something you all are allergic too!


 I hope this isn't the case. I bought the yes to carrots and yes to blueberries shampoo and conditioner back when they were having the $2 everything sale. I just haven't gotten around to using them yet.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 15, 2014)

I had to stop the Beauty Protector too. For what it's worth, if you're looking for an alternative, I like Carol's Daughter Monoi Repairing Spray even better.


----------



## gingerneko (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *gingerneko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know if you can use the mobile20 code more than once?
Unless something has changed recently, it's a one-time thing unfortunately. 
Alas! I'm trying to find a way to split a large order to get two pick 2s when they come back into stock, but I only have the one code.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 15, 2014)

> Alas! I'm trying to find a way to split a large order to get two pick 2s when they come back into stock, but I only have the one code.Â


 Try an anniversary code. Sometimes they work even when they are supposed to be expired. 20% codes sometimes come out otherwise too, but I'd bet they won't release one until their warehouse move is over with.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The spray for me. I loved it too and it hurts my heart that it's doing this.

I will also use this post to plug the Amika Hair Mask. It's amazing! I will never let it go!
That's unfortunate :[[[[

That just goes to show, beauty products with everyone differently. It's fascinating.


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 15, 2014)

> Try an anniversary code. Sometimes they work even when they are supposed to be expired. 20% codes sometimes come out otherwise too, but I'd bet they won't release one until their warehouse move is over with.


 I feel like the warehouse move is so unorganized. I wonder if they were offered a deal they couldn't refuse on short notice or something. Would have made better sense to hold a "big sale" or something to get some merchandise off the shelves before the move so they wouldn't have to pay to transport the goods from warehouse to warehouse. Not to mention this on top of their brick and mortar store opening. Poor planning or unfortunate timing.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I was just trying to find some common ingredients between the BP and Yes to Carrots -- Cocamidopropyl betaine

In fact, it was named the 2004 Allergen of the Year by the American Contact Dermatitis Foundation (Which apparently exists!!).  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cocamidopropyl_betaine  

I was reading through the comments to this post on NMDL: http://nomoredirtylooks.com/2012/05/do-you-use-the-yes-to-lines/

Someone commented that they have scalp breakouts when Sh/C contains too much of this ingredient.  Anyways, might not be it, but it might be something you all are allergic too!
WOW!!! THANK YOU. i wonder if Gloss Moderne's high gloss shampoo also has these ingredients?

Yes to made my hair REALLY flat and gross looking. My scalp was ALWAYS itchy, flaky, and dry and it broke out often in really large, painful hurty zits..thank god hair covered that up though. What sucks is that I *bought* that shampoo and conditioner for the purpose of curing the problems of the Gloss Moderne. 

BP spray and oil make my hair look really nice and healthy and soooo soft. I love it. BUT! I never use it on my scalp/hairline (that's reserved for Bumble and Bumble Tonic spray). I have a feeling that my scalp does get angry if I get BP spray on it... so I should either be extra careful or just return it..boooo.

EDIT: gloss moderne high gloss shampoo has -- Lauramidopropyl Betaine and Cocamidopropyl Hydroxysultaine, Cocamidopropylamine Oxide, .. they sound similar! is it the same thing? i dont know about this stuff. 

I'm glad Trader Joe's $4 shampoo has saved me.


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 15, 2014)

> This is so crazy! I'm so glad @AshJs3 brought it up. I'm so upset though. My face was finally clearing up after 3 months of new ocp breakouts. Ugggh! Edit: is there anything else in it that could cause breakouts? I don't normally have a problem with silicones...at least, I don't think I do....


 Almost every ingredient says it could be a skin irritant. (Yes, I googled every ingredient lol) This was for the BP oil.


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 16, 2014)

This is from Birchbox's Instagram. Read the bottom comment. I can't describe how much that enrages me.


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 16, 2014)

> This is from Birchbox's Instagram.Â Read the bottom comment. I can't describe how much that enrages me.


 Ugh. So tacky! What a blatant disrespect for such a great company!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 16, 2014)

Slightly annoyed... Placed an order on Friday with two day shipping, figuring it would go out Monday &amp; be here by Wednesday. 

Finally got a shipping notice today...at 19:56...for only one of the items out of four that I ordered. And it's just 'electronic information received' so it probably won't actually ship until tomorrow. 

I guess I just wish they'd let you know if things were backordered, or whatever is going on. They're not even sending my pick-two, which was in stock when I ordered. 

Do you think maybe they have some items at the new warehouse and some at the old warehouse, so there will be two different shipments? Has this happened to anyone lately?


----------



## MissTrix (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



This is from Birchbox's Instagram. Read the bottom comment. I can't describe how much that enrages me.

That makes 2 of us!


----------



## Hottmomma80 (Apr 16, 2014)

I unsubscribed from BB, I still have not recieved my box and im upset with there shipping. My box is in Fishers IN its eleven days already, sorry BB the customer service was great but the shipping company they are with is not good for there company. I want more cosmetics and they dont send me much. Please inform me in what subs carry more cosmetics.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Slightly annoyed... Placed an order on Friday with two day shipping, figuring it would go out Monday &amp; be here by Wednesday. 

Finally got a shipping notice today...at 19:56...for only one of the items out of four that I ordered. And it's just 'electronic information received' so it probably won't actually ship until tomorrow. 

I guess I just wish they'd let you know if things were backordered, or whatever is going on. They're not even sending my pick-two, which was in stock when I ordered. 

Do you think maybe they have some items at the new warehouse and some at the old warehouse, so there will be two different shipments? Has this happened to anyone lately? 
That's disappointing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I placed my order last Friday too, but mine went through and I got tracking Saturday (though it didn't update until yesterday). Maybe my order was easier to fill because I only ordered two things (zebra plate + bodum glasses) and the pick two? It still won't arrive until next Monday though (by UPS' estimation). I really hope that you get your order(s) soon!


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 16, 2014)

@allistra44 I placed an order in the wee hours Thursday morning after something fiiiiinally was back in stock. No shipping or tracking for the package even after two emails (no response) and it magically appeared missing the item that was OOS for the longest. They've finally confirmed it's back out if stock and no guaranteed shipping date. I'm guessing the order fulfillment and shipping nightmares are due to the move and you're right that they possibly do have inventory in two different locations. If you paid extra for the expedited shipping I would definitely demand that be reimbursed. They shouldn't allow items to even be ordered if they aren't sure if they're available. I think this has turned me off to BB for a while.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@allistra44 I placed an order in the wee hours Thursday morning after something fiiiiinally was back in stock. No shipping or tracking for the package even after two emails (no response) and it magically appeared missing the item that was OOS for the longest. They've finally confirmed it's back out if stock and no guaranteed shipping date.

I'm guessing the order fulfillment and shipping nightmares are due to the move and you're right that they possibly do have inventory in two different locations.

If you paid extra for the expedited shipping I would definitely demand that be reimbursed. They shouldn't allow items to even be ordered if they aren't sure if they're available. I think this has turned me off to BB for a while.
Ughh that's so annoying! Luckily, I  did not pay extra for the two day shipping, but was kind of looking forward to getting my stuff right away... And now I'm worried I might not get it at all. I just wish they'd communicate better, especially when there are obviously known shipping/warehouse issues right now. 

I e-mailed them. And attached the e-mail I send last week that I still haven't gotten a response for. Get it together, BB! I want to love you but I just can't right now.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks to the double points code glitch, I'm now the recipient of three April Birchboxes and a budding new anxiety disorder. Blah. I'll never get through all the products I'm amassing. The emergency responders will find my lifeless body under a towering heap of tiny face cleanser bottles and 100% pure mascara samples, and they'll just shake their heads and say, "She should have stopped at two."


----------



## KayEss (Apr 16, 2014)

> Thanks to the double points code glitch, I'm now the recipient of three April Birchboxes and a budding new anxiety disorder. Blah. I'll never get through all the products I'm amassing. The emergency responders will find my lifeless body under a towering heap of tiny face cleanser bottles and 100% pure mascara samples, and they'll just shake their heads and say, "She should have stopped at two."


 Ha! I love this! And I can totally relate...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks to the double points code glitch, I'm now the recipient of three April Birchboxes and a budding new anxiety disorder. Blah. I'll never get through all the products I'm amassing. The emergency responders will find my lifeless body under a towering heap of tiny face cleanser bottles and 100% pure mascara samples, and they'll just shake their heads and say, "She should have stopped at two."
Hahaha I feel you on this so much!

I'm in the process of organizing my 'office' aka closet/makeup room and there are just PILES of samples/products everywhere. I don't even think I've touched my subscription stuff from last month, and yet of course there is more coming this month! Just makes me realize exactly how much I have.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 16, 2014)

[@]KayEss[/@] [@]allistra44[/@] I think we're the overnighters tonight.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@KayEss @allistra44 I think we're the overnighters tonight.




Always happy to have other night owls around. I get so bored on 3rd shift sometimes...need MuT to keep me sane!


----------



## chelsealynn (Apr 16, 2014)

> Thanks to the double points code glitch, I'm now the recipient of three April Birchboxes and a budding new anxiety disorder. Blah. I'll never get through all the products I'm amassing. The emergency responders will find my lifeless body under a towering heap of tiny face cleanser bottles and 100% pure mascara samples, and they'll just shake their heads and say, "She should have stopped at two."


 Lol! This is why I had to cancel my second Birchbox. As much as I loved receiving two I was just acquiring too many products. I'm always tempted to restart it but resist. I love your kitty by the way! He looks like my Bubby  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Apr 16, 2014)

> [@]KayEss[/@] [@]allistra44[/@] I think we're the overnighters tonight.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yes indeed!


> Always happy to have other night owls around. I get so bored on 3rd shift sometimes...need MuT to keep me sane!


 I know. There's never any action here at night and it's kind of a bummer. Some days I am so busy (or the forums are so active) that I can spend awhile catching up on posts from earlier. I really enjoy the night of the 9th/morning of the 10th though! I also have too much stuff. Part of my problem is that I am the type of person that will keep using a product until it's all the way gone. When it comes to stuff like blushes, eyeshadows, and lipsticks, that's pretty much never, so I keep those things for several years before finally tossing them. The other issue is that I live in a pretty tiny apartment with a roommate, so there's just not much room to store or organize such things. In my dream house I would have two of these: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/images/products/helmer-drawer-unit-on-casters__0175264_PE328644_S4.JPG, one for unopened products, one for opened ones. Then some other sort of storage for HG/daily use items. Problem number three is that I have a cat that REALLY likes to knock small sample sized things off surfaces, so I have to keep everything safely tucked away. Most of it is stored under my bathroom sink and it's a real pain to dig stuff out of there so I go "shopping" maybe once a month for new products to test out. Out of sight, out of mind and all. I do love trying new products, and the best way for me to do that is through sample sizes. Very rarely do I need a full size of anything, usually I just want to try it out. Not to mention...Birchbox points! I made myself cancel Ipsy while I use some things up but Birchbox is just too good a deal. Sorry, I got kinda rambley. Reading material for the night owls I guess!


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 16, 2014)

> I love your kitty by the way! He looks like my Bubby  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Aww, thanks! That's my Charlie (the Wild Char Char) - he's such a ham!! Is your Bubby a tuxedo, and if so, is he a big talker? I've read the tuxes are the noisiest, biggest lovebugs around.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 16, 2014)

> Hahaha I feel you on this so much! I'm in the process of organizing my 'office' aka closet/makeup room and there are just PILES of samples/products everywhere. I don't even think I've touched my subscription stuff from last month, and yet of course there is more coming this month! Just makes me realize exactly how much I have.


 I may have to take a break within a month or two. My MIL is too sensitive to fragrances and my mom is too sensitive to ingredients, so I have no one I can give my unwanted items to. I find myself using my samples in ways they weren't intended, like using lotions to shave, a face mask gel as a face wash, and wipes to clean the dogs. Haha


> I know. There's never any action here at night and it's kind of a bummer. Some days I am so busy (or the forums are so active) that I can spend awhile catching up on posts from earlier. I really enjoy the night of the 9th/morning of the 10th though!


 I hear ya. Tonight has dragged on so slowly that I silently wish something will happen to get the adrenalin pumping, though I doubt the public would appreciate that much. At least we're all getting paid to be bored.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 16, 2014)

Mercy. Had to edit that last post pretty good. I'll figure out this multiple quoting business eventually.


----------



## chelsealynn (Apr 16, 2014)

> Aww, thanks! That's my Charlie (the Wild Char Char) - he's such a ham!! Is your Bubby a tuxedo, and if so, is he a big talker? I've read the tuxes are the noisiest, biggest lovebugs around.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hahah, how funny! Bubby is a Tuxedo and he is so vocal. When I get home from work in the mornings he just about yells. Drives my boyfriend nuts but I love it.


----------



## StickyLips (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It looks like my box is going to arrive today!  According to the products uploaded to my page I'm getting one of the nail polishes (just hope it isn't the white one that is listed on my page).
....and I got the white!  On second thought, it might look good with my Easter dress which is purple and black.  Did anyone buy the full palette - The Balm Love the Apple blushes?  If so, would you recommend it?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 16, 2014)

Can someone please explain to me how I use my points to buy a gift card to send to my other account? I'm gonna need some step-by-step instructions because I have the dumb this morning.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can someone please explain to me how I use my points to buy a gift card to send to my other account? I'm gonna need some step-by-step instructions because I have the dumb this morning.
Go to 'Gift' at the top of the page, next to Box. Then go to Gift Cards. Then at the top there's going to be fields to fill out if you want it by MAIL, but you don't want that. Keep scrolling until you get to the 'By E-Mail' section. Enter in your Name/E-mail for the accounts you're sending to/from. Hit next. Choose your amount. Pick today from the calendar. Hit next. Then confirm &amp; add to cart!

If you have 200, 300, 400, etc. points you're trying to convert, you'll just have to do a few $10 gift cards. You can add them all to the same cart though &amp; then check out with your points!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It looks like my box is going to arrive today!  According to the products uploaded to my page I'm getting one of the nail polishes (just hope it isn't the white one that is listed on my page).
....and I got the white!  On second thought, it might look good with my Easter dress which is purple and black.  *Did anyone buy the full palette - The Balm Love the Apple blushes?  If so, would you recommend it? *

I did and I adore it! Never really liked cream blushes, but these have a really great consistency &amp; work well on the lips too. Very creamy/moisturizing!


----------



## TellulaBlue (Apr 16, 2014)

I am really starting to hate birchbox...I was not even sent an email stating that things were delayed, just the original email stating it had shipped, well it didn't ship until yesterday! I'm glad I decided to hit the forums, because I had no idea what was going on. This happened in January too. Very disappointing.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Go to 'Gift' at the top of the page, next to Box. Then go to Gift Cards. Then at the top there's going to be fields to fill out if you want it by MAIL, but you don't want that. Keep scrolling until you get to the 'By E-Mail' section. Enter in your Name/E-mail for the accounts you're sending to/from. Hit next. Choose your amount. Pick today from the calendar. Hit next. Then confirm &amp; add to cart!

If you have 200, 300, 400, etc. points you're trying to convert, you'll just have to do a few $10 gift cards. You can add them all to the same cart though &amp; then check out with your points! 





*sing song voice* Have I told you lately that I love you?!?!?!


----------



## jewdiful (Apr 16, 2014)

My Birchbox arrived in my city at 9am this morning! I'm hoping I get it today, but I'm pretty sure they finish sorting around 8:45am. 15minutes too late, lol. Keeping my fingers crossed that I'll get lucky...


----------



## samvanz12 (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TellulaBlue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am really starting to hate birchbox...I was not even sent an email stating that things were delayed, just the original email stating it had shipped, well it didn't ship until yesterday! I'm glad I decided to hit the forums, because I had no idea what was going on. This happened in January too. Very disappointing.
I'm having the same issue. I usually never have problems with shipping, but this month my tracking still hasn't updated, but I got the "Your Box Has Shipped!" email on the tenth. I know others have waited longer, but it's getting a little frustrating.

Alright, I try not to be negative on these things..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looking forward to receiving my box and hoping it comes before the weekend!


----------



## onelilspark (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm thinking of gifting Birchbox to my Mom for Mother's Day.  Is it better to give her a gift card for X months, or should I actually use a gift subscription?


----------



## MKSB (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm having a huge problem with my Birchbox shipping and they charged me twice this month. Despite this I still have not received an April box.

What is the best way to get in touch with them so they will respond? I have now sent 5 emails over the course of the last 3 days and nobody ever answers.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 16, 2014)

> So I was just trying to find some common ingredients between the BP and Yes to Carrots --Â Cocamidopropyl betaine In fact, it was named the 2004 Allergen of the Year by the American Contact Dermatitis Foundation (Which apparently exists!!). Â http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cocamidopropyl_betaine Â  I was reading through the comments to this post on NMDL:Â http://nomoredirtylooks.com/2012/05/do-you-use-the-yes-to-lines/ Someone commented that they have scalp breakouts when Sh/C contains too much of this ingredient. Â Anyways, might not be it, but it might be something you all are allergic too!


 Wow. Thanks for sharing this. The only thing that really gives me scalp breakouts is Organix Macadamia Sh/C, but my face is another story.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 16, 2014)

> I'm thinking of gifting Birchbox to my Mom for Mother's Day. Â Is it better to give her a gift card for X months, or should I actually use a gift subscription?


The enablers thread posted a GIFTMOM code for 100 points for a Mother's Day gift. I don't know any more about it though because I ordered one for my mom earlier this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 16, 2014)

> I'm having a huge problem with my Birchbox shipping and they charged me twice this month. Despite this I still have not received an April box. What is the best way to get in touch with them so they will respond? I have now sent 5 emails over the course of the last 3 days and nobody ever answers.


 I call. After last month's fiasco with not getting the boxes posted on both my accounts, I have given up on the e-mail process. Did you unsub/resub because of a promo? You're charged immediately when you resub. You prepaid for May, in that case, and won't be charged again on May 1st. As for not getting an April box yet, they ship on or by the 10th, so it's not unheard of for them to arrive after the 20th. Have you got your tracking?


----------



## chaostheory (Apr 16, 2014)

So, 7 days ago I emailed Birchbox to let them know my tracking hadn't ever showed as active after days of receiving it. They said they would send me a replacement.

Then, 2 days ago, I get the "oops we sent you the wrong tracking" email, and it shows tracking that stopped updating on the 10th. I figured they weren't sending me a replacement but that the tracking info was just wrong.

Today, I emailed and mentioned that my tracking hadn't updated since the 10th, was there a problem. The customer service kind of curtly responded with "As we discussed, we are sending you a replacement box on Thursday." I didn't think I was getting a replacement anymore since it was 7 days ago she said she'd send one, and since then I got a new tracking number. Also why are they waiting until Thursday to send it? Isn't that like almost 2 weeks from my original email? 

Weird. I guess we'll see. I just am sad to get a box SO late this month! Like it's not even going to be sent until the 17th?! Weird weird.


----------



## eas00 (Apr 16, 2014)

Has anyone that received the email about your box being delayed till the 15th had your box shipped. I'm getting a little worried.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Apr 16, 2014)

Well, my box is Out for Delivery today ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I peeked at the box reveal (the one that shows the sample sizes on BB). I'm a little disappointed about the Nyakio stuff being in packets on a card, but I'm still looking forward to trying them. It's funny that the shampoo is a great size, but I won't use it since it has SLS/sulfate in it. I know everyone has been saying this, but I am so disappointed that they are promoting a brand with SLS. I can't wait to try the polish and the eyeliner! I really like silver liners ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Seola (Apr 16, 2014)

Still waiting on my box.  It's finally updated to delivery date of tomorrow or the next day.  Which means it too will take up to 3 days in my same state to get to me.  My shipping box has also changed.  Instead of the 11th being in transit, it's born on the 4th, then "launched" on the 11th.  TN is now missing from my Newgistics tracking but is still on my USPS.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

4/15/2014 11:20 AM In Transit JACKSONVILLE, FL 4/12/2014 11:55 AM In Transit BALTIMORE, MD 4/12/2014 04:51 AM In Transit HAGERSTOWN, MD 4/11/2014 08:47 PM In Transit NEWARK, NJ 4/11/2014 06:14 PM In Transit Elizabeth, NJ 07206 4/11/2014 09:52 AM Your Birchbox has launched! It's on its way to you now. Elizabeth, NJ 07206 4/4/2014 01:02 AM Congratulations, your Birchbox has been born! Cranbury, NJ 08512 
USPS:

Date &amp; Time Status of Item Location April 11, 2014 , 6:14 pm

Departed Shipping Partner Facility

ELIZABETHPORT, NJ 07206 

April 12, 2014

Electronic Shipping Info Received


April 11, 2014 , 9:52 am

Arrived Shipping Partner Facility

ELIZABETHPORT, NJ 07206 

April 4, 2014 , 1:02 am

Picked Up by Shipping Partner

MOUNT JULIET, TN 37122 



And yes, you read the USPS correct.  The 12th is thrown in the middle of the tracking info for shipping info received.


----------



## Linnake (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it the beauty protector shampoo and conditioner y'all are talking about? I used that crap once and tossed it because I just hated the way my hair reacted to it. I've been using the spray for months with no problem though!
Same here! I liked the shampoo and conditioner on its own but when I used the spray with it, my hair was a total greasy mess.  The spray alone or oil alone are fine but I can't combine them with the S&amp;C.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Go to 'Gift' at the top of the page, next to Box. Then go to Gift Cards. Then at the top there's going to be fields to fill out if you want it by MAIL, but you don't want that. Keep scrolling until you get to the 'By E-Mail' section. Enter in your Name/E-mail for the accounts you're sending to/from. Hit next. Choose your amount. Pick today from the calendar. Hit next. Then confirm &amp; add to cart!

If you have 200, 300, 400, etc. points you're trying to convert, you'll just have to do a few $10 gift cards. You can add them all to the same cart though &amp; then check out with your points! 




and you can add a pick two for free if add $40 in gift cards (i don't know how to add $35 in gift cards)


----------



## Tamarin (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  and you can add a pick two for free if add $40 in gift cards (i don't know how to add $35 in gift cards)
Can you not do 1 $10 and 1 $25?  I'm converting all my points so I just went straight ahead and did the $50 one, I'm also asking for future reference


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tamarin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can you not do 1 $10 and 1 $25?  I'm converting all my points so I just went straight ahead and did the $50 one, I'm also asking for future reference 




that should work too as long as the subtotal is @ least $35 (edited)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 16, 2014)

> > Â  and you can add a pick two for free if add $40 in gift cards (i don't know how to add $35 in gift cards)
> 
> 
> Can you not do 1 $10 and 1 $25? Â I'm converting all my points so I just went straight ahead and did the $50 one, I'm also asking for future referenceÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You can, but I think it would make you use 300 points to pay for it, right?


----------



## jayeme (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did and I adore it! Never really liked cream blushes, but these have a really great consistency &amp; work well on the lips too. Very creamy/moisturizing! 



  

I second that! I traded for a sample last month (and of course I'm getting one this month...Oh well, it'll go on the trade list) and I love it so much I'm even glad to have a purse-sized sample of one color in addition to the whole palette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The one downside is the downside to all cream blushes (at least for me): can't help but get little fuzzies stuck in it once it's been used  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But it's an awesome palette, I love 5 of the colors and like one, and I like them on both lips and cheeks. Pie (the sample that's getting sent out) is my favorite!


----------



## AMaas (Apr 16, 2014)

Anyone else having issues getting onto Birchbox.com today via Firefox?  I keep getting the error page with the soggy dog in the tub.  Just tried Chrome and it's working, so maybe it's a Firefox thing.


----------



## MKSB (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I call. After last month's fiasco with not getting the boxes posted on both my accounts, I have given up on the e-mail process.

Did you unsub/resub because of a promo? You're charged immediately when you resub. You prepaid for May, in that case, and won't be charged again on May 1st.

As for not getting an April box yet, they ship on or by the 10th, so it's not unheard of for them to arrive after the 20th. Have you got your tracking?
I basically just asked for confirmation that the charge was for the May box, as they sent me ANOTHER tracking email after I unsubbed and resubbed so it was confusing. Additionally, the box didn't go out until the 12th and hasn't moved since so I'm a bit unhappy with the whole thing. I used to get my box in the first week, now I'm getting them at the end of the month and by that time my box is already spoiled many times over. Thanks for the input though, the part about the May prepay made me feel a bit better. You should work for their CS department!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## casey anne (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone else having issues getting onto Birchbox.com today via Firefox?  I keep getting the error page with the soggy dog in the tub.  Just tried Chrome and it's working, so maybe it's a Firefox thing. 
I'm having issues in Chrome when trying to get into my shopping cart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have lots of gift cards to spend, Birchbox!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 16, 2014)

I really want to spend all of my birchbox points right now. I am trying not to spend any of my *real* money online and I feel like using points would still be gratifying... but they have no pick twos available annnnd there shipping issues concern me.


----------



## casey anne (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really want to spend all of my birchbox points right now. I am trying not to spend any of my *real* money online and I feel like using points would still be gratifying... but they have no pick twos available annnnd there shipping issues concern me.
I have a giant order in my shopping cart and I have the same concerns!! And as time passes the items in my cart become "out of stock."


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a giant order in my shopping cart and I have the same concerns!! And as time passes the items in my cart become "out of stock." 
Same here, one by one slowly they go OOS to IS and I just don't trust it. Plus, I want it all at once and having to make multiple orders isn't preferable because I also want to use a 20% off code.


----------



## casey anne (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same here, one by one slowly they go OOS to IS and I just don't trust it. Plus, I want it all at once and having to make multiple orders isn't preferable because I also want to use a 20% off code.
I am totally in the same boat. I don't want to make 2 orders, but I may have too, and then just wait til next month for a new code to work for me. I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am totally in the same boat. I don't want to make 2 orders, but I may have too, and then just wait til next month for a new code to work for me. I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO!!!
One of the items I want just came back in stock last week and I don't want it to sell out, so that's the only thing making this difficult for me.

Someone help us!


----------



## casey anne (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One of the items I want just came back in stock last week and I don't want it to sell out, so that's the only thing making this difficult for me.

Someone help us!
I think I'm gonna make my initial jumbo-sized order and just cross my fingers the rest (well, I now NEED the Revealed Palette) come back in stock ASAP.


----------



## abbey1 (Apr 16, 2014)

Did this happen to anyone else? I used the 200 points code, it went through no problem, and today they took 100 points away! I'm pretty annoyed!


----------



## casey anne (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *abbey1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Did this happen to anyone else? I used the 200 points code, it went through no problem, and today they took 100 points away! I'm pretty annoyed!
Yup. Happened to me. Glad I had spent the points already on a gift card.


----------



## ariana077 (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *abbey1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Did this happen to anyone else? I used the 200 points code, it went through no problem, and today they took 100 points away! I'm pretty annoyed!
SO hapy that I already converted mine to Gift Cards yesterday!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm pretty pissed that they took away 100 points, I wish I would've just cashed them out onto a gift card. I had those points for almost a whole week.

Honestly, they have better things they need to be doing, like fixing the shitshow that is their logistic department since making the warehouse changes.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 16, 2014)

Me, too and I'm pissed as well.  No notice sent or anything.  Just 100 points gone.

Not cool, Birchbox.  Just not cool.


----------



## Jeaniney (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm pretty pissed that they took away 100 points, I wish I would've just cashed them out onto a gift card. I had those points for almost a whole week.

Honestly, they have better things they need to be doing, like fixing the shitshow that is their logistic department since making the warehouse changes.
Or maybe spending time to fix the codes in the first place! Why retroactively remove points... they must have had a LOT of people abuse the glitch. Maybe it was posted on some freebie website as a money-maker or something.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *abbey1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Did this happen to anyone else? I used the 200 points code, it went through no problem, and today they took 100 points away! I'm pretty annoyed!
This does kind of suck, it's not our fault that they don't know how to make a reliable promo code.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Or maybe spending time to fix the codes in the first place! Why retroactively remove points... they must have had a LOT of people abuse the glitch. Maybe it was posted on some freebie website as a money-maker or something.
I think you're probably right. My biggest internet shopping pet peeve is retroactively removing something, that's a huge reason why I cut ways with Zoya. Granted, I won't be cutting ways with Birchbox now but if this becomes a habit like it was with Zoya I'll be reconsidering.


----------



## KatieKat (Apr 16, 2014)

They just took my points away too...that's sad...now I wish I had made them gift cards right away.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 16, 2014)

aww. poo, i wish i put mine to a gift card right away! oh well. not that big of a deal. it was still a free box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## casey anne (Apr 16, 2014)

What is so ridic about this is that the code was giving out 200 points for like 2 weeks! Way to nip it in the bud, Birchbox! Secondly, why not send out a mass email stating the error in the code and that they had to remove the extra 100 points? I've stated many times to them with in the past month that all they have to do is send out an email explaining things to their subscribers, like the shitshow shipping mess. They obviously have ALL of OUR email addresses.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 16, 2014)

Aw... well, I'm sad but I'm not mad at Birchbox. I got mine taken away from two accounts too ): 

I tried to buy a $50 gc last night and it wouldn't let me me add anything to the cart... I think even if you tried maybe they already stalled the GC purchases when they noticed the error. If it's any consolation to anyone who wish they cashed out.

This will definitely teach me to cash out for every $10 increment I have in BB points though.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm not annoyed that they took the points away ... I'm annoyed that they did it without telling us first.  Would it kill them to send a "Sorry, we goofed and we're going to have to take away the extra points" email?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  aww. poo, i wish i put mine to a gift card right away! oh well. not that big of a deal. it was still a free box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
It's a free box and more! You get $15 in credit for using the code (it was $16 when I did it last month but they didn't give you $10 for the order this time... since we took advantage, it seems petty to squabble over $1 anyway).

I'm just going to look forward to the new Ruffian polishes next month. I hope the spoiler was right and it is next month ^.^


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 16, 2014)

One account I had 0 points left in after making a big order, but it still says the upload error and tried to take 100 points away. I hope that this won't retroactively take points away from next month's review points. The other account I had 40 points left and they took those away.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's a free box and more! You get $15 in credit for using the code (it was $16 when I did it last month but they didn't give you $10 for the order this time... since we took advantage, it seems petty to squabble over $1 anyway).

*I'm just going to look forward to the new Ruffian polishes next month. I hope the spoiler was right and it is next month ^.^*
I am SO looking forward to this.


----------



## Jeaniney (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What is so ridic about this is that the code was giving out 200 points for like 2 weeks! Way to nip it in the bud, Birchbox! Secondly, why not send out a mass email stating the error in the code and that they had to remove the extra 100 points? I've stated many times to them with in the past month that all they have to do is send out an email explaining things to their subscribers, like the shitshow shipping mess. They obviously have ALL of OUR email addresses.
I totally agree... they majorly flubbed this one. At least address it, don't assume we're all so silly we won't notice or won't care. I wonder if this will be the end of the 200 pts promo glitches, or if we will all just have to flip to GCs immediately. I had actually assumed the 200 pt glitch was more of an "easter egg" for the loyal fans who were engaged enough to chat on forums like this one, especially since it was going on for 2 weeks!!


----------



## Kestella1 (Apr 16, 2014)

I was sent an email saint I am negative points from the box I used my points right away with. I am -97 points. My account says zero when I checked online. I don't know what the will use as my actual balance.


----------



## CheekyQ (Apr 16, 2014)

wait! I have 2 upload errors so they took away ALL 200 points?!?!





Correction: They took 100 out of the SFBB100 and 100 off the BB100. BUt I was only awarded 100 for the BB100 code anyway!! So I got ZERO points for the BB100 code. WTF?!


----------



## CheekyQ (Apr 16, 2014)

Edit: Double post


----------



## Jeaniney (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kestella1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was sent an email saint I am negative points from the box I used my points right away with. I am -97 points. My account says zero when I checked online. I don't know what the will use as my actual balance.
I would close that account out and start a new one, that's just rude! Unless you're worried about getting dupe products...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 16, 2014)

debating cashing out the 400 points i have right now before they take away anything else. if only there was a pick 2 available.

is there a max amount of gift cards we can use per order? otherwise i'll just cash out 4 $10 gift cards.


----------



## teenyfish (Apr 16, 2014)

So I have 3 accounts, I usually have 2 but sometimes I activate the 3rd if there's a good promo. For the past 3 months, my 3rd account has been a dupe of one of my other 2 boxes. Has this happened to anyone else? I thought it was a fluke at first but now I think they're just doing it on purpose. I don't mind this month, because I got a dupe of my 7 item box, but is this a glitch or what?


----------



## easybreezy (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheekyQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  wait! I have 2 upload errors so they took away ALL 200 points?!?!





Correction: They took 100 out of the SFBB100 and 100 off the BB100. BUt I was only awarded 100 for the BB100 code anyway!! So I got ZERO points for the BB100 code. WTF?!
It looks like you have two +200 additions. Was it from one of those?


----------



## LadyK (Apr 16, 2014)

Tracking shows both my boxes out for delivery.  I'm a little worried since no one will be home today until after the mail comes and both boxes won't fit in my mailbox.  Please watch over my packages Birchbox gods!


----------



## caseybean025 (Apr 16, 2014)

Got my box today. Kind maple pumpkin, Madison reed shampoo and conditioner, cr pencil in silver (thank god. I do not need any more black!), and color club art duo pen in black. I'm actually super interested to try the cc pen. There's a very skinny brush and also an extremely skinny "pen" part. Great for small detail work! Can't wait to play with it!


----------



## morethanaohk (Apr 16, 2014)

How do you check tracking on your full size order on your account? Can't seem to find the link....


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my box today. Kind maple pumpkin, Madison reed shampoo and conditioner, cr pencil in silver (thank god. I do not need any more black!), and color club art duo pen in black. I'm actually super interested to try the cc pen. There's a very skinny brush and also an extremely skinny "pen" part. Great for small detail work! Can't wait to play with it!

Does your polish pen have black on black lettering?  The ink is either a different shade of black or a different texture, so you can tell there's writing there.  But I can't read it at all!


----------



## CheekyQ (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It looks like you have two +200 additions. Was it from one of those?

No, the +200 on the bottom was from January or something when there was another 200 point glitch. But I doubt they'd take those back from so long ago. I ended up calling and got the 100 points back.


----------



## Pixels (Apr 16, 2014)

I just tried to cash out 100 points from an account I had to be safe and it says "under review" when you check on status of order.....


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 16, 2014)

BLEEEH. I flipped on account to a GC and i haven't gotten the code yet. But on my other conversion it came through immediately!


----------



## Spazkatt (Apr 16, 2014)

My BB finally showed up after sitting in my state for 4 full days. More bad news, my Paula's Choice had a bad seal and leaked... Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## KNT101184 (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheekyQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
No, the +200 on the bottom was from January or something when there was another 200 point glitch. But I doubt they'd take those back from so long ago. I ended up calling and got the 100 points back. 

What did you say when you called them?


----------



## CheekyQ (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KNT101184* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What did you say when you called them?

I told them that I noticed they took 100 points away from the 200 from the code SFBB100, which I understood. But that I had resubscribed and used BB100 and they also took away 100 points from that as well even though I had only got 100 points for it initially. She was really nice, asked what email address the account was associated with, took a look, and gave the points back. It was a little easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 16, 2014)

> So I have 3 accounts, I usually have 2 but sometimes I activate the 3rd if there's a good promo. For the past 3 months, my 3rd account has been a dupe of one of my other 2 boxes. Has this happened to anyone else? I thought it was a fluke at first but now I think they're just doing it on purpose. I don't mind this month, because I got a dupe of my 7 item box, but is this a glitch or what?Â


 Not a glitch. When I have multiple accounts, this happens frequently no matter how I tweak my profiles. That's just the breaks when you have more than one box.


----------



## camel11 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm really annoyed they took 100 points away! Not my fault their system was glitching!


----------



## onelilspark (Apr 16, 2014)

I think my account is technically negative 70 points now.  I'm glad I used it right away!  My full-size order should be coming today!


----------



## emilylithium (Apr 16, 2014)

I just got my two boxes, they are completely dupes. I'm so sad because this is my first month with birchbox. now that they have also taken the 100 points away, i'm not sure i want two boxes anymore, or stay with birchbox at all.


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 16, 2014)

> I just got my two boxes, they are completely dupes. I'm so sad because this is my first month with birchbox. now that they have also taken the 100 points away, i'm not sure i want two boxes anymore, or stay with birchbox at all.


 I'm feeling much the same. This has left a bad taste in my mouth. I would have used them already except the 4 products I've wanted to buy have been out of stock two weeks or longer. I complained on FB, which I never do and was given the usual spiel about emailing, so I did that too.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Apr 16, 2014)

It's a double edged sword for me -- 1) I capilized on a system glitch and claimed a promo code for 100 points more than I *knew* it should be worth. Eh, a little greedy on my part. So, should I even be upset? 2) Birchbox failing to acknowledge a) an error on THEIR part or B) that they went into my accounts and took points that I "earned" (albeit by error) really chaps my hide.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 16, 2014)

Ladies, you should see their facebook page.

But seriously, wtf is happening with Birchbox, they can't catch a break and they have been handling things in a really unprofessional manner


----------



## jayeme (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm sure facebook is going crazy! I can't even bring myself to look....because I should be doing something productive and one black hole sucking away my productivity (MUT) open at a time is enough! Although if someone were to post the most outrageous comments here, I'd have to read  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I had to email them twice in the last few days, once damaged order and one missing order. I wonder when I can expect to hear back? Not soon, I imagine their CS team is swamped.....


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 16, 2014)

Yeah, my extra points are gone as well. Oh well, C'est la vie.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 16, 2014)

So I used SFBB100 for April and BB100 for May. They took away the extra 100 points for April, which makes sense, but then they also took 100 points from the May order. Um, hello, BB100 was supposed to give me 100 extra points all along! I sent them an email requesting a refund, so we'll see what they say. I do understand that it was an error that we were able to take advantage of. However, if there is an error: a. They should fix it right away b. They shouldn't retroactively take points away (especially when people were purchasing based on the promo) c. If they do, they need to explain to subscribers what they are doing and why, and offer to cancel/refund the orders


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 16, 2014)

I got my box today with the green polish. I thought the Breakfast at... shade would be blue, but that's what the label on the bottom says. Can someone verify?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 16, 2014)

This was the response to me emailing them about removing points without sending notification first:

"Hi Kelly, Thanks for reaching out! I'm so sorry for the trouble you've had. Unfortunately, that promo code applied 200 points instead of the 100 offered for the promotion. So sorry for the trouble, but the points were deducted in an effort to correct the system error. No worries! Your account is displaying the correct balance now. So sorry for the trouble. In the event that you have any questions, don't hesitate to give us a call at 877-487-7272 M-F from 9a-5p EST, and we would be more than happy to help. Have a great day! Best, Cara"

It only irks me because they have been continuously messing up and not handling situations properly. I feel like their CS is extremely helpful but logistically BB has been on a downward spiral.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 16, 2014)

> This was the response to me emailing them about removing points without sending notification first: "Hi Kelly, Thanks for reaching out! I'm so sorry for the trouble you've had. Unfortunately, that promo code applied 200 points instead of the 100 offered for the promotion. So sorry for the trouble, but the points were deducted in an effort to correct the system error. No worries! Your account is displaying the correct balance now. So sorry for the trouble. In the event that you have any questions, don't hesitate to give us a call at 877-487-7272 M-F from 9a-5p EST, and we would be more than happy to help. Have a great day! Best, Cara" It only irks me because they have been continuously messing up and not handling situations properly. I feel like their CS is extremely helpful but logistically BB has been on a downward spiral.


 Canned, canned, canned. I want to scream at them every time they send a canned message.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Canned, canned, canned. I want to scream at them every time they send a canned message.
Yeah, I do too! I will be honest in saying that I wasn't very nice in response.


----------



## katyrn (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This was the response to me emailing them about removing points without sending notification first:

"Hi Kelly, Thanks for reaching out! I'm so sorry for the trouble you've had. Unfortunately, that promo code applied 200 points instead of the 100 offered for the promotion. So sorry for the trouble, but the points were deducted in an effort to correct the system error. No worries! Your account is displaying the correct balance now. So sorry for the trouble. In the event that you have any questions, don't hesitate to give us a call at 877-487-7272 M-F from 9a-5p EST, and we would be more than happy to help. Have a great day! Best, Cara"

It only irks me because they have been continuously messing up and not handling situations properly. I feel like their CS is extremely helpful but logistically BB has been on a downward spiral.
So they didn't actually give you back the 100 extra points that they took away, did they?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katyrn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So they didn't actually give you back the 100 extra points that they took away, did they?
No, of course not.


----------



## katyrn (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No, of course not.
bummer. that code was the only reason I opened a fourth account.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katyrn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  bummer. that code was the only reason I opened a fourth account.
I would honestly ask for a refund if I were you.


----------



## chelsealynn (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box today with the green polish. I thought the Breakfast at... shade would be blue, but that's what the label on the bottom says. Can someone verify?

Yes, the green polish is Breakfast at...


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 16, 2014)

Can anyone find a link to the men's bonus shop or mystery pack?  I cannot find it now.


----------



## katyrn (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would honestly ask for a refund if I were you.
Good idea. Email sent. We'll see what happens.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box today with the green polish. *I thought the Breakfast at... shade would be blue*, but that's what the label on the bottom says. Can someone verify?
I thought the same thing.

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes, the green polish is Breakfast at... 
Yep, the blue color is named Aquamarine Azulino.  I'm wearing it today and got a lot of compliments on it.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm really annoyed they took 100 points away! Not my fault their system was glitching!
They did that to me too on the brand new account I opened last week.  I had already spent the points and received my item on Monday.  I wonder if I should expect an email asking me to return it?  Just kidding, but considering it was their mistake, I think its pretty lousy for them to do that.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really want to spend all of my birchbox points right now. I am trying not to spend any of my *real* money online and I feel like using points would still be gratifying... but they have no pick twos available annnnd there shipping issues concern me.
I think the current shipping issues are just with the Birchboxes and not items purchased in the shop.  

 I placed 2 separate orders on Friday and received them both on Monday.  I live in MA and the items were shipped by USPS (not Newgistics) from TN.  I was very surprised to receive them so quickly.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 16, 2014)

Here's what they told me

Quote:  Our system added 200 points to your account instead of the 100 promised by the promotion you used on your order. The points were deducted to correct the system error, but we certainly did not deduct any points that you earned

I guess I didn't "earn" the ones that came from their glitch...ok.


----------



## Rachel85 (Apr 16, 2014)

> I think the current shipping issues are just with the Birchboxes and not items purchased in the shop.Â Â  Â IÂ placedÂ 2 separate orders on Friday and received them both on Monday.Â  I live in MA and the items were shipped by USPS (not Newgistics) from TN.Â  I was very surprised to receive them so quickly.


 I'm on day 19 of waiting for some of my full size order to ship due to "warehouse issues". I have emailed numerous times and have gotten no where... The last guy told me my items were being packed as we speak... 2 days later and nothing...ugh.


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes, the green polish is Breakfast at... 


Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I thought the same thing.

Yep, the blue color is named Aquamarine Azulino.  I'm wearing it today and got a lot of compliments on it. 
lol...ok. Silly me, thinking the shade Breakfast at... would be, I don't know, Tiffany Blue?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's a double edged sword for me --

1) I capilized on a system glitch and claimed a promo code for 100 points more than I *knew* it should be worth. Eh, a little greedy on my part. So, should I even be upset?

2) Birchbox failing to acknowledge a) an error on THEIR part or B) that they went into my accounts and took points that I "earned" (albeit by error) really chaps my hide.
I just think its bad customer service.  I know it was a mistake, but I think they should honor those points, especially on brand new accounts.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm on day 19 of waiting for some of my full size order to ship due to "warehouse issues". I have emailed numerous times and have gotten no where... The last guy told me my items were being packed as we speak... 2 days later and nothing...ugh.
Oh no!  I guess I must have just been very lucky or I ordered unpopular items?  I was very surprised to receive my packages so quickly as its usually takes about a week to receive what I order from the Birchbox shop, and that's when they shipped from NJ and not TN (I live in MA)

I hope you get your items really soon.  That's frustrating!  If it were me, I would probably call and ask for a refund and try reordering them again in a week or so. But then again, that might just prolong getting the items.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 16, 2014)

It appears that 3 out of 4 of my Birchboxes should be delivered tomorrow!  I hope so.  I need some major cheering up right now, and 2 or 3 Birchboxes in my mailbox tomorrow will cheer me, at least for a little while.


----------



## easybreezy (Apr 16, 2014)

> This was the response to me emailing them about removing points without sending notification first: "Hi Kelly, Thanks for reaching out! I'm so sorry for the trouble you've had. Unfortunately, that promo code applied 200 points instead of the 100 offered for the promotion. So sorry for the trouble, but the points were deducted in an effort to correct the system error. No worries! Your account is displaying the correct balance now. So sorry for the trouble. In the event that you have any questions, don't hesitate to give us a call at 877-487-7272 M-F from 9a-5p EST, and we would be more than happy to help. Have a great day! Best, Cara" It only irks me because they have been continuously messing up and not handling situations properly. I feel like their CS is extremely helpful but logistically BB has been on a downward spiral.


 "No worries!" Lolz...:icon_roll They really have been having a rough couple of months. Hopefully they get it together soon because it is getting irritating!


----------



## hellopengy (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can anyone find a link to the men's bonus shop or mystery pack?  I cannot find it now.
I had this issue today too, but found it through Google  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.birchbox.com/men/pick-two-pack-men


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hellopengy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had this issue today too, but found it through Google  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.birchbox.com/men/pick-two-pack-men
Thank you!  I need to spend my points, but since I am spending $40, I want some free samples!


----------



## MKSB (Apr 16, 2014)

FYI I finally got a response from BB Customer Service. Apparently they are getting slammed with emails about the shipping delays. They apologized profusely and gave me the info/explanation I wanted plus offered me 100 points for my troubles. They also called me but I was working at the time and couldn't talk.

I was pretty happy with the way they handled this, and I honestly think this month is just an anomaly as things go. I'm not excusing the delays but I do think they'll be back on track by next month.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Birchboxes seem to be taking the long way in getting to me. One has traveled from Cranberry NJ to Fisher IN and is now back in NJ!

This is off topic. Orofludo Elixir was one of the first samples I received from Birchbox a couple years ago. I loved it and used it for a long time. Then I started getting other oils and leave in conditioners in my boxes so stopped using the Orofludo. Today is a humid and drizzly nasty day and my normally slightly wavy and silky tresses are a great big frizzy puff ball that sticks out in pieces all over my head - not an attractive look! Now I remember why I was so in love with Orofludo Elixir. I have a long awaited interview tomorrow. I would give my right arm for a bottle of Orofludo right now, but since I have to buy it online I am out of luck. I pray the weather is more conducive to a better hair day tomorrow so I don't have to go to my interview looking like Bozo the clown.

I will never, ever be without a Orofludo Elixir again.

Thank you for "listening".

I think you might be my neighbor.  It really is a small world!  I'm sending you a DM.  I hope your interview went well for you!

I love Orofluido!  The scent is heavenly, and it does fantastic things when it comes to taming my hair too.  I wish Birchbox would include the Orofluido elixir again and the other Orofluido products too.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hottmomma80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I unsubscribed from BB, I still have not recieved my box and im upset with there shipping. My box is in Fishers IN its eleven days already, sorry BB the customer service was great but the shipping company they are with is not good for there company. I want more cosmetics and they dont send me much. Please inform me in what subs carry more cosmetics.
I don't know if anyone has responded yet, but Ipsy generally sends a lot of cosmetics.  It's the same price as Birchbox.  You could look at some past months unboxing videos on You Tube or some online reviews to see if it's something you might be interested in.


----------



## Hottmomma80 (Apr 16, 2014)

> I don't know if anyone has responded yet, but Ipsy generally sends a lot of cosmetics.Â  It's the same price as Birchbox.Â  You could look at some past months unboxing videos on You Tube or some online reviews to see if it's something you might be interested in.


I am subscribed to Ipsy is there another that only has cosmetics as well i love Ipsy. I was with Birchbox for 5 months and i still have not got my box yet for April.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 16, 2014)

Another day, another empty mailbox. This shipping slowness is annoying as all hell. My box shows it was mailed 12 days ago from TN. I also ordered another package on the 4th and it came in three days ago... *IT WAS FROM CHINA*!!


----------



## Rebecca34 (Apr 16, 2014)

My box left TN on the 4th and I live in north AL two hours away. My box went to NJ, then PA, then IN, and is now in Atlanta, GA. It has spent 2-3 days in each state after taking a few days to get from TN to NJ. I don't know why it didn't just ship from TN to AL, a two hour drive...so inefficient. I wonder when it will show up.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 16, 2014)

My third box's contents have finally updated! 

And this means that I'm (most likely) getting three black eyeliners in my three boxes, lol (2 sumita and 1 cynthia rowley). Though it is hard to tell if it's plum or black from the photo. In any case, the three boxes I'm getting are: #14, #37, and #42. Not a bad haul!


----------



## onelilspark (Apr 16, 2014)

Interesting to note: they took away 100 points from me, but didn't take it away from my progress towards "Ace."


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 16, 2014)

WTF. Why are people getting responses for emails about points when they haven't responded to either of my emails about my full size order?! Sent one LAST Thursday&amp; one yesterday. Not cool, Birchbox.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 16, 2014)

They took the extra 100 that I got from using SFBB100 away, too.  That's okay because I really wasn't supposed to get them anyway.  

Still, the 100 points are nice.  Free money! Yay!


----------



## jayeme (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

WTF. Why are people getting responses for emails about points when they haven't responded to either of my emails about my full size order?! Sent one LAST Thursday&amp; one yesterday. Not cool, Birchbox.

I know, in the same boat over here although it was not quite so long since I sent my first email. But I think the points emails just get canned responses, and hopefully they are actually investigating where our orders are? Maybe?

I don't mind too much because the longer it takes, the better chance of sorry points, and there's nothing I can't live without for a week in that order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 16, 2014)

Got my box with the gold polish today, just need the last one to come in with the white/pearls shade and I'll have the full collection!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emilylithium (Apr 17, 2014)

oh no, they took away 100 points my account that did not glitch as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 17, 2014)

I thought about getting $5 ish more in stuff before i cashed out my $30 in gift cards, but I didn't want to wait, and with next month's box, I will have just about enough to cash out again with a 0 point balance. Just watch me get 4 items on this account next month so bb can spite me XD

I'm a little sad about losing 100 pts on this account, but if I'd cashed out, I would've been knocked down to 0, which means i'd have 50 points next month and would need another month's subscription to make it even. As it is, I've only lost $5. I mean, I'm annoyed and BB didn't handle it well, but I did take advantage of the system.

Just no body tell them about the retroactive anniversary code working. I'm enjoying the ability to use my 25% off for my 16th month all the way up until the 20th month. This always happens because someone decides to blab on Birchbox's wall. Yeesh.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 17, 2014)

> WTF. Why are people getting responses for emails about points when they haven't responded to either of my emails about my full size order?! Sent one LAST Thursday&amp; one yesterday. Not cool, Birchbox.





> I know, in the same boat over here although it was not quite so long since I sent my first email. But I think the points emails just get canned responses, and hopefully they are actually investigating where our orders are? Maybe? I don't mind too much because the longer it takes, the better chance of sorry points, and there's nothing I can't live without for a week in that order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 If it makes you feel better I emailed them today about taking 200 points when they should have only taken 100 and requested a refund. I haven't heard back either. I think that it probably takes more time and effort to respond to both of your issues (and with mine, since I requested an action to be taken). They probably got a huge influx of people upset about points being taken away and decided to respond to them with a form message. Anything else probably has a longer wait time. I hope both of you get lots of sorry points for having to wait!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I thought about getting $5 ish more in stuff before i cashed out my $30 in gift cards, but I didn't want to wait, and with next month's box, I will have just about enough to cash out again with a 0 point balance. Just watch me get 4 items on this account next month so bb can spite me XD

I'm a little sad about losing 100 pts on this account, but if I'd cashed out, I would've been knocked down to 0, which means i'd have 50 points next month and would need another month's subscription to make it even. As it is, I've only lost $5. I mean, I'm annoyed and BB didn't handle it well, but I did take advantage of the system.

*Just no body tell them about the retroactive anniversary code working. I'm enjoying the ability to use my 25% off for my 16th month all the way up until the 20th month. This always happens because someone decides to blab on Birchbox's wall. Yeesh.*
I never understand who people think they are helping by doing this.


----------



## Spazkatt (Apr 17, 2014)

I was super excited to try the Paula's Choice BHA exfoliating liquid. First I was disappointed to see that it had leaked all over my box and left me with only half a bottle. Well, I tried it out and it was terrible! It started to sting (in a bad way) and was a horrid oily mess on my face, I couldn't wash it off fast enough. I immediately tossed the remainder of the bottle in the trash. I contacted BB and I would be fine with a new box or points at this point. Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## normajean2008 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Or maybe spending time to fix the codes in the first place! Why retroactively remove points... they must have had a LOT of people abuse the glitch. Maybe it was posted on some freebie website as a money-maker or something.
It is bullshit they took the extra points away like that from anybody, no matter how many people used it.  And how were we supposed to know it was a "glitch"?  They throw points around for any reason under the sun on a daily basis...and they've honored codes/promos in the past that people used repeatedly.  This is THEIR mistake, they shouldn't be punishing people for it.

What happens to the people that already used the points?  Do their accounts go in the negative then?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Or maybe spending time to fix the codes in the first place! Why retroactively remove points... they must have had a LOT of people abuse the glitch. Maybe it was posted on some freebie website as a money-maker or something.
It is bullshit they took the extra points away like that from anybody, no matter how many people used it.  And how were we supposed to know it was a "glitch"?  They throw points around for any reason under the sun on a daily basis...and they've honored codes/promos in the past that people used repeatedly.  This is THEIR mistake, they shouldn't be punishing people for it.

*What happens to the people that already used the points?  Do their accounts go in the negative then?*

One of my accounts had 76 points (after I converted most of them to gift cards) and that account just shows at 0 now. One of my other ones shows -90.


----------



## ewiggy (Apr 17, 2014)

I just used a store credit to get a Chuao potato chip bar and an April box because I'm throwing myself a pity party and needed supplies.. and I miss you guys and I wanted to play, too. 

I've been mostly avoiding MUT but now I'm super excited to get my silly little Birchbox, lol.


----------



## LizGeary (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh my I just peeked at the FB page out of curiosity.. Woah. While I'm sad I lost points (I didn't deserve) it's JUST TEN INTERNET BUCKS! and I still got ten bucks outta the deal. I mean c'mon we all knew it was a glitch. I love y'all though.. So much more mature than the FB girls. Poor bb! Ppl take their cosmetics very seriously hahaha


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 17, 2014)

> My box left TN on the 4th and I live in north AL two hours away. My box went to NJ, then PA, then IN, and is now in Atlanta, GA. It has spent 2-3 days in each state after taking a few days to get from TN to NJ. I don't know why it didn't just ship from TN to AL, a two hour drive...so inefficient. I wonder when it will show up.


 Mine is on a similar route as yours and I am in Huntsville. Except mine was born on the 10th. In fact I've drove to Nashville and back on Saturday. Mine was a little better, than yours. 10th TN 12-14 IN 15 GA 16. HSV I may get my box later today or tomorrow. It takes about a week to get to me, in reality it should only take 2-3 days at max.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 17, 2014)

Ah, the Miracle Skin Mud is back in stock, finally!



 But of course, I already used my anniversary code &amp; pick twos are not in stock..

Might just grab it anyway with my points, since I've been waiting so long!


----------



## dressupthedog (Apr 17, 2014)

> I just used a store credit to get a Chuao potato chip bar andÂ an April box because I'm throwing myself a pity party and needed supplies.. and I miss you guys and I wanted to play, too.Â  I've been mostly avoiding MUT but now I'm super excited to get my silly little Birchbox, lol.Â  :drunken_smilie:


 I hope you get a great box!


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 17, 2014)

WOOOO I finally got both of my boxes yesterday!! I was pleasantly surprised with what I received. My box photo on my first account hadn't loaded up, so I had no idea which Sumita eyeliner color I was getting or which ColorClub polish color I was getting. I ended up with the aquamarine polish and the plum eyeliner, both of which I will definitely wear!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I went on the site today to review my items and my box photo was finally loaded, but it shows in the picture that I received the Supergoop CC Cream when in fact I actually received the City Sunscreen Serum. Interesting... I have sampled both in the past so it doesn't matter to me either way, but I thought that it was odd for the photo to not match the items listed? Has this happened to anyone before?


----------



## KNT101184 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh my I just peeked at the FB page out of curiosity.. Woah. While I'm sad I lost points (I didn't deserve) it's JUST TEN INTERNET BUCKS! and I still got ten bucks outta the deal. I mean c'mon we all knew it was a glitch. I love y'all though.. So much more mature than the FB girls. Poor bb!
Ppl take their cosmetics very seriously hahaha
I can't see any crazy comments on their page...I guess they removed them all.

What upsets me is I get charged tax now that they moved to TN.  So using the code was not free for me.  Yeah it was only 98 cents, but still, that was 98 cents I didn't think I was spending (since it'd offset with the 200 points).  I'm fine with them taking away the points, as long as they refund my $10.98 I paid to re-sub and cancel sending me a box.  I don't want a box for 98 cents, I don't need any more samples.  I only did it because it'd be free.

ETA:  Especially when the box is a dupe of what I already received dupes on my 1st and 2nd account.


----------



## LizGeary (Apr 17, 2014)

> I can't see any crazy comments on their page...I guess they removed them all. What upsets me is I get charged tax now that they moved to TN. Â So using the code was not free for me. Â Yeah it was only 98 cents, but still, that was 98 cents I didn't think I was spending (since it'd offset with the 200 points). Â I'm fine with them taking away the points, as long as they refund my $10.98 I paid to re-sub and cancel sending me a box. Â I don't want a box for 98 cents, I don't need any more samples. Â I only did it because it'd be free. ETA: Â Especially when the box is a dupe of what I already received dupes on my 1st and 2nd account.


 That's a legit reason to be ticked off. Did ya email them?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ah, the Miracle Skin Mud is back in stock, finally!




 But of course, I already used my anniversary code &amp; pick twos are not in stock..

Might just grab it anyway with my points, since I've been waiting so long!
You can always at least pick up a men's pick two.  I did that yesterday--they sometimes have some nice things and large sample sizes--I once received a great spice rub for meat and a microdermabrasion product--then again, you might get beard oil!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ah, the Miracle Skin Mud is back in stock, finally!



 But of course, I already used my anniversary code &amp; pick twos are not in stock..

Might just grab it anyway with my points, since I've been waiting so long!
You can always at least pick up a men's pick two.  I did that yesterday--they sometimes have some nice things and large sample sizes--I once received a great spice rub for meat and a microdermabrasion product--then again, you might get beard oil! 

THANK YOU! I always forget about the men's ones! I know my boyfriend secretly enjoys the samples I pick up for him sometimes. 



 Plus, maybe he will be a little more forgiving of the MANY packages arriving this weekend if there's something for him haha

ETA: I should be able to get the men's pick two free, even if it's not men's products right? It's not coming up free even though I have $46 in my cart.


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  THANK YOU! I always forget about the men's ones! I know my boyfriend secretly enjoys the samples I pick up for him sometimes. 



 Plus, maybe he will be a little more forgiving of the MANY packages arriving this weekend if there's something for him haha

ETA: I should be able to get the men's pick two free, even if it's not men's products right? It's not coming up free even though I have $46 in my cart. 

Oh thank God it's not just me!!! It's not coming up free for me either!! I have $48 in my cart.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 17, 2014)

That is so odd!  I had to go back and check my order, and it came off for me.

*Caudalie Favorites Set* 3522930021858 1 $32.00 
*Birchbox Man Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* *Two Pack*

Mystery Pack

menpicktwo7 1 $10.00 
*Caldrea Hand Soap* *Scent*

Mandarin Vetiver

19105 1 $10.50 Subtotal $52.50 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, Free Serum with $25+ Caudalie Purchase, CAUDALIESERUM, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$10.00 Tax $4.04 200 reward points -$20.00 Gift Card (BB2UKAG53Z675DMA) -$10.00 *Grand Total* *$16.54*


----------



## knightsgirl (Apr 17, 2014)

I got both of my boxes today, pretty happy with them, super happy for the green color club. I wish I had gotten different flavors of kind bars but oh well! Hopefully I can trade the eyeliner for a blue color club  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cupcaketara (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

WOOOO I finally got both of my boxes yesterday!! I was pleasantly surprised with what I received. My box photo on my first account hadn't loaded up, so I had no idea which Sumita eyeliner color I was getting or which ColorClub polish color I was getting. I ended up with the aquamarine polish and the plum eyeliner, both of which I will definitely wear!





I went on the site today to review my items and my box photo was finally loaded, but it shows in the picture that I received the Supergoop CC Cream when in fact I actually received the City Sunscreen Serum. Interesting... I have sampled both in the past so it doesn't matter to me either way, but I thought that it was odd for the photo to not match the items listed? Has this happened to anyone before?
My account also shows the CC Cream, although I haven't received  my box yet...it kind of confused me, as I have tried the CC Cream before (I guess in a mystery pack, because it doesn't show up in my box history? Weird...)


----------



## Tamarin (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My third box's contents have finally updated! 

And this means that I'm (most likely) getting three black eyeliners in my three boxes, lol (2 sumita and 1 cynthia rowley). Though it is hard to tell if it's plum or black from the photo. In any case, the three boxes I'm getting are: #14, #37, and #42. Not a bad haul!I 
I also got box 14 and the eyeliner is plum.


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 17, 2014)

I am getting box 47 on my second account. Does anyone know what color the eyeliner is?


----------



## bliss10977 (Apr 17, 2014)

So, my box finally came today and didn't include my BKR water bottle. Ugh. Anyone who has done birchbox plus in the past, does the extra usually come with your box? I was under the impression that they'd ship together. Especially since it's already the 17th. Birchbox customer service must be working overtime right now. I've never seen so many issues at once, I hope they sort all of the problems out soon!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 17, 2014)

> I never understand who people think they are helping by doing this.


 Agree. Also the people who write to customer service and complain that someone else got 100 points for referring themselves, or 200 points from the 100 point code, and why didn't they? No need to re-emphasize these little perks to the company, guys, just come here and someone will show you how to do it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 17, 2014)

The mystery sample pack is working for me now. I just kept refreshing... also emailed them, facebooked, them, and tweeted them! LOL


----------



## marigoldsue (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am getting box 47 on my second account. Does anyone know what color the eyeliner is?





I received that box yesterday.  My eyeliner was black


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The mystery sample pack is working for me now. I just kept refreshing... also emailed them, facebooked, them, and tweeted them! LOL
Yesss mine works too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## easybreezy (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh my I just peeked at the FB page out of curiosity.. Woah. While I'm sad I lost points (I didn't deserve) it's JUST TEN INTERNET BUCKS! and I still got ten bucks outta the deal. I mean c'mon we all knew it was a glitch. I love y'all though.. So much more mature than the FB girls. Poor bb!
Ppl take their cosmetics very seriously hahaha

I went to read some of the comments on their FB page last night.  I haven't been on their Fb page since before I found MUT, but I specifically remember one girl being a huge BB evangelist...she would respond to everyone's customer service questions quicker than BB did and explain how the service worked better than BB did, etc.  But last night I saw a post from *her* that has since been removed...she posted her referral link to Ipsy and said something like "Do you want to sign up for a beauty service that WON'T take 100 points from you?? Click here!"  She was fired up, and I could understand where she was coming from...she said she had referred several friends and readers to BB using that promo and was embarrassed by how BB handled the situation.  I was really surprised to see her turning on BB though.

MUT readers knew it was a glitch, but I think a lot of bloggers were posting it as if it were supposed to give 200.  At least that is the impression I got from several of the posts.


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I went to read some of the comments on their FB page last night.  I haven't been on their Fb page since before I found MUT, but I specifically remember one girl being a huge BB evangelist...she would respond to everyone's customer service questions quicker than BB did and explain how the service worked better than BB did, etc.  But last night I saw a post from *her* that has since been removed...she posted her referral link to Ipsy and said something like "Do you want to sign up for a beauty service that WON'T take 100 points from you?? Click here!"  She was fired up, and I could understand where she was coming from...she said she had referred several friends and readers to BB using that promo and was embarrassed by how BB handled the situation.  I was really surprised to see her turning on BB though.

MUT readers knew it was a glitch, but I think a lot of bloggers were posting it as if it were supposed to give 200.  At least that is the impression I got from several of the posts.

Yup. I've seen some blog say that if you use SFBB100 that you would get 200 point and if you used BB100 you get 100.


----------



## Brianna448 (Apr 17, 2014)

When do you get anniversary codes?  I got three months, is six months next?  

Thanks!


----------



## easybreezy (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Brianna448* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When do you get anniversary codes?  I got three months, is six months next?  

Thanks!
Here is a list of all the anniversary codes: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141017/birchbox-anniversary-codes


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 17, 2014)

> I received that box yesterday.Â  My eyeliner was blackÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Boo!! I really wanted the plum... Or anything but black lol


> Yesss mine works too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Yay!!! I made sure I put my order in right away before something else screwed up lol


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 17, 2014)

Still no update on my box, and I still haven't received my box. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 17, 2014)

> Still no update on my box, and I still haven't received my box. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 What in the world? If you paid on the 1st you should've gotten a tracking number or box update. Something. Geez.


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What in the world? If you paid on the 1st you should've gotten a tracking number or box update. Something. Geez.

Oh, I did. Oops. I've been yapping about it for a while so I wasn't specific. It shipped on the 4th, updated on the 12th, and I haven't heard anything since.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 17, 2014)

> Yup. I've seen some blog say that if you use SFBB100 that you would get 200 point and if you used BB100 you get 100.


 I think this is the key to the problem for me. As far as I know, Birchbox didn't say that it was for 200 points. Since they didn't advertise it, I can't get too bent out of shape about them taking my extra points back. We don't know why it took them this long to react, but I'm guessing they might have been trying to figure out (and code) the most efficient way to fix it. And as for sending out an email, they might not consider it to be a big deal because, hey, they only said it was worth 100 points, so people should only expect that much, so if Birchbox adjusts things from their side, it shouldn't be a big deal. Note: I am not saying this is right or wrong. I'm just saying I've been on the company's side of similar discussions, so I know how they can go. (You wanna see ugly? Try discovering that someone messed up on setting up billing on dozens of accounts, so now you have to go back and retroactively bill a year or more of charges that were on the signed contracts but didn't get in the billing system.)


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 17, 2014)

> I think this is the key to the problem for me. As far as I know, Birchbox didn't say that it was for 200 points. Since they didn't advertise it, I can't get too bent out of shape about them taking my extra points back. We don't know why it took them this long to react, but I'm guessing they might have been trying to figure out (and code) the most efficient way to fix it. And as for sending out an email, they might not consider it to be a big deal because, hey, they only said it was worth 100 points, so people should only expect that much, so if Birchbox adjusts things from their side, it shouldn't be a big deal. Note: I am not saying this is right or wrong. I'm just saying I've been on the company's side of similar discussions, so I know how they can go. (You wanna see ugly? Try discovering that someone messed up on setting up billing on dozens of accounts, so now you have to go back and retroactively bill a year or more of charges that were on the signed contracts but didn't get in the billing system.)


 However, a lot of people were smart enough to buy gift certificates with it, so they got to use that extra 100 points, while a lot of us didn't. Some of them have said their account is now negative, so presumably they have to pay them back, but I don't think that's very fair either. I don't know what the answer is. I guess what irritates me the most is that they didn't send an email saying hey, we screwed up, we took back the points. Also because they seem to hand out points to anyone who complains about anything. They should have just sucked it up and let people keep the points.


----------



## camel11 (Apr 17, 2014)

Meh, I'm cancelling and instilling a rule that I can't subscribe just because of a good deal anymore. I reopened by second account because of the 200 points (which became LESS of a good deal, but still a good deal nonetheless). Unfortunately for BB, it reminded me that they can NEVER send me products with anything in common with my profile. I'm constantly disappointed and while I love the points, I think this means I should cut my losses. Unless they change the profile situation or have a curated box that fits my interests, I'm not sure what I'm accomplishing my subscribing? Even with swaps, I have so much crap I can't get rid of!


----------



## Pixels (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


However, a lot of people were smart enough to buy gift certificates with it, so they got to use that extra 100 points, while a lot of us didn't. Some of them have said their account is now negative, so presumably they have to pay them back, but I don't think that's very fair either. I don't know what the answer is. I guess what irritates me the most is that they didn't send an email saying hey, we screwed up, we took back the points. Also because they seem to hand out points to anyone who complains about anything. They should have just sucked it up and let people keep the points.
I cashed out my points and put them on a GC, I didn't get negative points I had 20 and it became zero.


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 17, 2014)

> I cashed out my points and put them on a GC, I didn't get negative points I had 20 and it became zero.


 I so wish I would have cashed out. I was so close to doing it and then decided to wait and place an order instead to use to MOBILE20 code, but nothing I wanted ever came back in stock. That's the other thing that's irritating me about Birchbox. I have been waiting on the same 4 items, some for several weeks. I guess points do me no good if there's nothing I want to spend them on.


----------



## KNT101184 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



That's a legit reason to be ticked off. Did ya email them?

Yeah I emailed them....I'm sure I'll get a canned response and nothing will be done.

I get it was a glitch and too many people found out about it.  But who is to say that maybe it wasn't just supposed to give 200 points as a surprise on certain days?  I never saw the original advertising by BB on how many points you would get - only postings in here saying that if you used the code you'd get 200 points.


----------



## teamomof8 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Still no update on my box, and I still haven't received my box. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Nothing for me either...tracking number says my box was prepared on 4/4, didn't update again until 4/12 and nothing since.


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 17, 2014)

> Nothing for me either...tracking number says my box was prepared on 4/4, didn't update again until 4/12 and nothing since.Â :icon_sad:


 Even if you put the tracking info into USPS? When I click on the tracking link from my profile or the email it takes me to the birchbox tracking page and this is what I see:



When I copy paste the tracking number into usps I see more information:



(Yay for receiving my birchbox today! hopefully you get yours soon to!)


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 17, 2014)

Did you guys see the new LE box, in full bloom?

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-exclusives/limited-edition-in-full-bloom





Cecilia Wong Skincare Anti-Aging Rose Serum Spray (deluxe sample)JUARA Tiare Jasmine Tea Bath &amp; Shower Gel (deluxe sample)Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polishâ„¢ Hot Cloth Cleanser Starter Kit (travel size)MAKE Satin Finish Powder Blush in GeishaSoap &amp; Paper Factory Shea Butter Hand Cream (assorted scents)tenoverten Nail Polish in Spring (deluxe sample)TOCCA Fragrance Rollerball in GiuliettaTokyoMilk by Margot Elena Bon Bon Lip Balm in Rose WaterVotivo Aromatic Travel Tin in Rush of Rose

$58 dollars for that seems kind of expensive....I think I'll pass on this one too.


----------



## klg534 (Apr 17, 2014)

I know we are all dealing with point Drama but do I get to be the first person to post info on a new Limited Edition Box? 

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/catalog/product/view/id/10984/category/3544/

Edited to Add Box Contents from Birchbox Site and Pic 



Cecilia Wong Skincare Anti-Aging Rose Serum Spray (deluxe sample)JUARA Tiare Jasmine Tea Bath &amp; Shower Gel (deluxe sample)Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polishâ„¢ Hot Cloth Cleanser Starter Kit (travel size)MAKE Satin Finish Powder Blush in GeishaSoap &amp; Paper Factory Shea Butter Hand Cream (assorted scents)tenoverten Nail Polish in Spring (deluxe sample)TOCCA Fragrance Rollerball in GiuliettaTokyoMilk by Margot Elena Bon Bon Lip Balm in Rose WaterVotivo Aromatic Travel Tin in Rush of Rose


----------



## klg534 (Apr 17, 2014)

I lost.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know we are all dealing with point Drama but do I get to be the first person to post info on a new Limited Edition Box? 

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/catalog/product/view/id/10984/category/3544/

Edited to Add Box Contents from Birchbox Site and Pic 



Cecilia Wong Skincare Anti-Aging Rose Serum Spray (deluxe sample)JUARA Tiare Jasmine Tea Bath &amp; Shower Gel (deluxe sample)Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polishâ„¢ Hot Cloth Cleanser Starter Kit (travel size)MAKE Satin Finish Powder Blush in GeishaSoap &amp; Paper Factory Shea Butter Hand Cream (assorted scents)tenoverten Nail Polish in Spring (deluxe sample)TOCCA Fragrance Rollerball in GiuliettaTokyoMilk by Margot Elena Bon Bon Lip Balm in Rose WaterVotivo Aromatic Travel Tin in Rush of Rose
Oh man, so excellent. I didn't think they were going to do one for Mother's Day since they just had one... I'd buy this! Glad I sat on my gc. &gt;3


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know we are all dealing with point Drama but do I get to be the first person to post info on a new Limited Edition Box? 

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/catalog/product/view/id/10984/category/3544/

Edited to Add Box Contents from Birchbox Site and Pic 



Cecilia Wong Skincare Anti-Aging Rose Serum Spray (deluxe sample)JUARA Tiare Jasmine Tea Bath &amp; Shower Gel (deluxe sample)Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polishâ„¢ Hot Cloth Cleanser Starter Kit (travel size)MAKE Satin Finish Powder Blush in GeishaSoap &amp; Paper Factory Shea Butter Hand Cream (assorted scents)tenoverten Nail Polish in Spring (deluxe sample)TOCCA Fragrance Rollerball in GiuliettaTokyoMilk by Margot Elena Bon Bon Lip Balm in Rose WaterVotivo Aromatic Travel Tin in Rush of Rose
Yes! I'm all over this box!!!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 17, 2014)

Resistance is futile! Ordering immediately!


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 17, 2014)

> I know we are all dealing with point Drama but do I get to be the first person to post info on a new Limited Edition Box?Â  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/catalog/product/view/id/10984/category/3544/ Edited to Add Box Contents from Birchbox Site and PicÂ
> 
> Cecilia Wong Skincare Anti-Aging Rose Serum Spray (deluxe sample) JUARA Tiare Jasmine Tea Bath &amp; Shower Gel (deluxe sample) Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polishâ„¢ Hot Cloth Cleanser Starter Kit (travel size) MAKE Satin Finish Powder Blush in Geisha Soap &amp; Paper Factory Shea Butter Hand Cream (assorted scents) tenoverten Nail Polish in Spring (deluxe sample) TOCCA Fragrance Rollerball in Giulietta TokyoMilk by Margot Elena Bon Bon Lip Balm in Rose Water Votivo Aromatic Travel Tin in Rush of Rose


 Oooh, I really like this! I could keep a couple things and put the rest in my mom's Mother's Day basket I've been putting together.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 17, 2014)

Spoke too soon! Can't order it yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiecoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

$58 dollars for that seems kind of expensive....I think I'll pass on this one too.
Its actually the same exact price as last year's mothers day box. I'm kind of glad they kept it at the same price point. It was lux enough that my mom really enjoyed it.


----------



## casey anne (Apr 17, 2014)

Do we think it will go on sale tomorrow?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiecoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
$58 dollars for that seems kind of expensive....I think I'll pass on this one too.
I can respect that. If you don't like what's in it, it definitely seems expensive which is how I feel about a lot of BB's curated LE boxes.

But the Tocca is worth $20 and the MAKE Blush is worth $25 and the candle is $12 -- that's $56 right there. &gt;: And those aren't uncommon prices for those items.


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can respect that. If you don't like what's in it, it definitely seems expensive which is how I feel about a lot of BB's curated LE boxes.

But the Tocca is worth $20 and the MAKE Blush is worth $25 and the candle is $12 -- that's $56 right there. &gt;: And those aren't uncommon prices for those items.

 You're right, it's a good value for the price! My line of thinking was more along the lines of do I really (can I really) want to spend $58 on a LE box, regardless of the contents/value?


----------



## klg534 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do we think it will go on sale tomorrow?
I hope so. I want to use points, AND my 16 month code. I should be able to get it for a whopping $3.5 COME ON BIRCHBOX!


----------



## casey anne (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope so. I want to use points, AND my 16 month code. I should be able to get it for a whopping $3.5 COME ON BIRCHBOX! 
I'm in the same boat! I have my shopping card filled with fun stuff and I'd love to add that box to it and use my gift cards and code!


----------



## jayeme (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know we are all dealing with point Drama but do I get to be the first person to post info on a new Limited Edition Box? 

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/catalog/product/view/id/10984/category/3544/

Edited to Add Box Contents from Birchbox Site and Pic 



Cecilia Wong Skincare Anti-Aging Rose Serum Spray (deluxe sample)JUARA Tiare Jasmine Tea Bath &amp; Shower Gel (deluxe sample)Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polishâ„¢ Hot Cloth Cleanser Starter Kit (travel size)MAKE Satin Finish Powder Blush in GeishaSoap &amp; Paper Factory Shea Butter Hand Cream (assorted scents)tenoverten Nail Polish in Spring (deluxe sample)TOCCA Fragrance Rollerball in GiuliettaTokyoMilk by Margot Elena Bon Bon Lip Balm in Rose WaterVotivo Aromatic Travel Tin in Rush of Rose

I would use everything in this box, but I told myself I wouldn't spend more than $10 cash in the BB shop,  only points, and I only have $30 in points right now! Maybe if it's still available on Monday (my birthday) I'll get it as a present for myself....


----------



## klg534 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I would use everything in this box, but I told myself I wouldn't spend more than $10 cash in the BB shop,  only points, and I only have $30 in points right now! Maybe if it's still available on Monday (my birthday) I'll get it as a present for myself....
Its not available yet so I am crossing my fingers for you! Happy Early Birthday!


----------



## jayeme (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Its not available yet so I am crossing my fingers for you! Happy Early Birthday! 

Thanks!


----------



## eas00 (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm getting worried about one of my boxes. I opened another account on the 11th and that box has already shipped and will be delivered tomorrow. However on my other account that I have had for months still has not shipped. I got the delayed email saying it would ship by the 15th but still nothing. Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## devadorned (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can respect that. If you don't like what's in it, it definitely seems expensive which is how I feel about a lot of BB's curated LE boxes.

But the Tocca is worth $20 and the MAKE Blush is worth $25 and the candle is $12 -- that's $56 right there. &gt;: And those aren't uncommon prices for those items.

Hmm, I'm not sure the rest of it being deluxe samples quite makes up for the price though. I need deals here lol


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 17, 2014)

I received my secondary account box today and love it! slightly disappointed my sumita is black, but surprisingly enough I don't own any pencil eyeliners AND my black liquid liner just dried out.

I have no clue what is in my main account... I've been careful to be spoiler-free and it should be here by the beginning of next week. I'm at war with my self on whether to look or not...

I probably will.


----------



## knightsgirl (Apr 17, 2014)

I so want that LE box! I have a 13 month and 3 month code, hopefully it goes on sale before the 2 weeks is up!


----------



## Tamarin (Apr 17, 2014)

Soo...I just ate one of my KIND bars and I kept getting hints of "old oil flavor" and I'm not sure if it's just me...and I've eaten KIND bars before and I don't remember them tasting like this.  I ate the whole thing bc I was starving and there's nothing else to eat here but did anyone else experience this?


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 17, 2014)

My box came today, I loved the kind bar, had it as a snack today. The eyeliner is black, but seems like it will hold up well. I'll pass it down to my daughter. Love the nail Polish color. Overall I'm happy even though it took 6 days to get to me.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 17, 2014)

> Did you guys see the new LE box, in full bloom? http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-exclusives/limited-edition-in-full-bloom
> 
> Cecilia Wong Skincare Anti-Aging Rose Serum Spray (deluxe sample) JUARA Tiare Jasmine Tea Bath &amp; Shower Gel (deluxe sample) Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polishâ„¢ Hot Cloth Cleanser Starter Kit (travel size) MAKE Satin Finish Powder Blush in Geisha Soap &amp; Paper Factory Shea Butter Hand Cream (assorted scents) tenoverten Nail Polish in Spring (deluxe sample) TOCCA Fragrance Rollerball in Giulietta TokyoMilk by Margot Elena Bon Bon Lip Balm in Rose Water Votivo Aromatic Travel Tin in Rush of Rose $58 dollars for that seems kind of expensive....I think I'll pass on this one too.


 And this is precisely the sort of box I was hoarding my points hoping to see! I'll have to see how I feel about it once it actually goes on sale.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my secondary account box today and love it! slightly disappointed my sumita is black, but surprisingly enough I don't own any pencil eyeliners AND my black liquid liner just dried out.

I have no clue what is in my main account... I've been careful to be spoiler-free and it should be here by the beginning of next week. I'm at war with my self on whether to look or not...

I probably will.
You've made it this long - don't look! 

The first thing I do when I wake up on the 10th of the month is look and see if my Birchbox has updated.  I'm weak.  I can't help myself.


----------



## jayeme (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *devadorned* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hmm, I'm not sure the rest of it being deluxe samples quite makes up for the price though. I need deals here lol

The hand cream and lip balm are full size, too!


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 17, 2014)

2 out of 4 boxes arrived today - yay!  I received the Sumita eye liner in the Jamun shade, which is the dark purple and not the plum.  I'm getting this in 3 boxes and I'm glad!  I think this is my new favorite eyeliner!

The KIND bars are delish!  I'm glad to be getting 4 of them.  I'm going to keep a box in my snack drawer - yum!


----------



## jayeme (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  2 out of 4 boxes arrived today - yay!  I received the Sumita eye liner in the Jamun shade, which is the dark purple and not the plum.  I'm getting this in 3 boxes and I'm glad!  I think this is my new favorite eyeliner!

The KIND bars are delish!  I'm glad to be getting 4 of them.  I'm going to keep a box in my snack drawer - yum! 

Wait are there 3 shades going out? Or are we all just calling one of them the wrong name? I thought there were only two, the plum/dark purple/whatever you want to call it and the black.


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

2 out of 4 boxes arrived today - yay!  I received the Sumita eye liner in the Jamun shade, which is the dark purple and not the plum.  I'm getting this in 3 boxes and I'm glad!  I think this is my new favorite eyeliner!

The KIND bars are delish!  I'm glad to be getting 4 of them.  I'm going to keep a box in my snack drawer - yum! 


Quote:Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

Wait are there 3 shades going out? Or are we all just calling one of them the wrong name? I thought there were only two, the plum/dark purple/whatever you want to call it and the black.


I'm a little confused too? The black that's going out is called Suman, and the plum is called Mansha. On the bb website there is no other purple color, and none are called Jamun.... :S


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know we are all dealing with point Drama but do I get to be the first person to post info on a new Limited Edition Box? 

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/catalog/product/view/id/10984/category/3544/

Edited to Add Box Contents from Birchbox Site and Pic 



Cecilia Wong Skincare Anti-Aging Rose Serum Spray (deluxe sample)JUARA Tiare Jasmine Tea Bath &amp; Shower Gel (deluxe sample)Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polishâ„¢ Hot Cloth Cleanser Starter Kit (travel size)MAKE Satin Finish Powder Blush in GeishaSoap &amp; Paper Factory Shea Butter Hand Cream (assorted scents)tenoverten Nail Polish in Spring (deluxe sample)TOCCA Fragrance Rollerball in GiuliettaTokyoMilk by Margot Elena Bon Bon Lip Balm in Rose WaterVotivo Aromatic Travel Tin in Rush of Rose


I sooooo want this box!!! But that link isn't working for me. Is it available yet?


----------



## jayeme (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  2 out of 4 boxes arrived today - yay!  I received the Sumita eye liner in the Jamun shade, which is the dark purple and not the plum.  I'm getting this in 3 boxes and I'm glad!  I think this is my new favorite eyeliner!

  The KIND bars are delish!  I'm glad to be getting 4 of them.  I'm going to keep a box in my snack drawer - yum! 

  Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wait are there 3 shades going out? Or are we all just calling one of them the wrong name? I thought there were only two, the plum/dark purple/whatever you want to call it and the black.



I'm a little confused too? The black that's going out is called Suman, and the plum is called Mansha. On the bb website there is no other purple color, and none are called Jamun.... :S 
I just looked at the card in my box and the one I've been referring to as plum is Jamun (which I think is also the one in the kit that BB is selling). I think the two colors going out are Suman and Jamun.


----------



## klg534 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know we are all dealing with point Drama but do I get to be the first person to post info on a new Limited Edition Box? 

  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/catalog/product/view/id/10984/category/3544/

  
  Edited to Add Box Contents from Birchbox Site and Pic 



  
  
  Cecilia Wong Skincare Anti-Aging Rose Serum Spray (deluxe sample)
JUARA Tiare Jasmine Tea Bath &amp; Shower Gel (deluxe sample)
Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polishâ„¢ Hot Cloth Cleanser Starter Kit (travel size)
MAKE Satin Finish Powder Blush in Geisha
Soap &amp; Paper Factory Shea Butter Hand Cream (assorted scents)
tenoverten Nail Polish in Spring (deluxe sample)
TOCCA Fragrance Rollerball in Giulietta
TokyoMilk by Margot Elena Bon Bon Lip Balm in Rose Water
Votivo Aromatic Travel Tin in Rush of Rose



I sooooo want this box!!! But that link isn't working for me. Is it available yet? 
No! I found it on their facebook wall some girl had found it, and posted the link. Then BB was like no we don't have this box where did you see it, and took it off the website! I think she spoiled the surprise! I hope it goes for sale soon, part of the descrption said like perfect for mothers day, so I would imagine they need to sell them next week?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 17, 2014)

> > Â
> >
> >
> > > Â  2 out of 4 boxes arrived today - yay!Â  I received the Sumita eye liner in the Jamun shade, which is the dark purple and not the plum.Â  I'm getting this in 3 boxes and I'm glad!Â  I think this is my new favorite eyeliner! Â  The KIND bars are delish!Â  I'm glad to be getting 4 of them.Â  I'm going toÂ keep a box in my snack drawer -Â yum!Â
> ...


 Mansha is from a different collection. Jamun is the plum from the mini kit. I've been wondering what the heck they are doing with the blue and the grey when they're only sending out the black and the plum.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know we are all dealing with point Drama but do I get to be the first person to post info on a new Limited Edition Box? 

  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/catalog/product/view/id/10984/category/3544/

  
  Edited to Add Box Contents from Birchbox Site and Pic 



  
  
  Cecilia Wong Skincare Anti-Aging Rose Serum Spray (deluxe sample)
JUARA Tiare Jasmine Tea Bath &amp; Shower Gel (deluxe sample)
Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polishâ„¢ Hot Cloth Cleanser Starter Kit (travel size)
MAKE Satin Finish Powder Blush in Geisha
Soap &amp; Paper Factory Shea Butter Hand Cream (assorted scents)
tenoverten Nail Polish in Spring (deluxe sample)
TOCCA Fragrance Rollerball in Giulietta
TokyoMilk by Margot Elena Bon Bon Lip Balm in Rose Water
Votivo Aromatic Travel Tin in Rush of Rose



I sooooo want this box!!! But that link isn't working for me. Is it available yet? I don't normally swoon over the LE boxes, but that box looks totally amazing!  As of Monday, I am no longer employed however, so going to have to pinch my pennies. (sigh).  Maybe I can find a fabulous new job while this box is still available - ha.


----------



## LindaD (Apr 17, 2014)

Wow, the new LE box looks _wonderful__. _I'll have to pick one up for myself as well.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm gonna show this box to my mom tonight and see what she thinks of it, if she likes it I'll use my 500 points and mobile20 I've been hoarding. She deserves it after all the bridezilla moments I've given her these past few months.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mansha is from a different collection. Jamun is the plum from the mini kit. I've been wondering what the heck they are doing with the blue and the grey when they're only sending out the black and the plum.
The colors of the single Sumita Color Contrast eye liners on the Birchbox website list Mansha as the plum and I swear they did have Jamun as a dark purple but it doesn't appear to be listed anymore.  I had it my shopping cart to purchase - I know I did, I'm not crazy. 

I always think of plum as a deep purple with red tones in it.   I would describe the Jamun shade as a dark, almost blackened purple without red tones. This is just my perception.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 17, 2014)

> > Mansha is from a different collection. Jamun is the plum from the mini kit. I've been wondering what the heck they are doing with the blue and the grey when they're only sending out the black and the plum.
> 
> 
> The colors of the single Sumita Color Contrast eye liners on the Birchbox website list Mansha as the plum and I swear they did have Jamun as a dark purple but it doesn't appear to be listed anymore.Â  I had it my shopping cart to purchase - I know I did, I'm not crazy.Â  I always think of plum as a deep purple with red tones in it.Â Â  I would describe the Jamun shade as a dark, almost blackened purple without red tones.Â This isÂ just my perception.Â


I saw it there too when I bought the mansha last month. I debated between the two.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kimsuebob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I saw it there too when I bought the mansha last month. I debated between the two.
Thank you for saying that.  I'm really not crazy after all - ha!


----------



## tulippop (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know we are all dealing with point Drama but do I get to be the first person to post info on a new Limited Edition Box? 

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/catalog/product/view/id/10984/category/3544/

Edited to Add Box Contents from Birchbox Site and Pic 



Cecilia Wong Skincare Anti-Aging Rose Serum Spray (deluxe sample)JUARA Tiare Jasmine Tea Bath &amp; Shower Gel (deluxe sample)Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polishâ„¢ Hot Cloth Cleanser Starter Kit (travel size)MAKE Satin Finish Powder Blush in GeishaSoap &amp; Paper Factory Shea Butter Hand Cream (assorted scents)tenoverten Nail Polish in Spring (deluxe sample)TOCCA Fragrance Rollerball in GiuliettaTokyoMilk by Margot Elena Bon Bon Lip Balm in Rose WaterVotivo Aromatic Travel Tin in Rush of Rose
Yay!  I'm been looking for something to spend my points on plus i have a 25% off discount for being with birchbox for 2 years. With my points it'll come out to $23.5!!!!  I just need to wait for it to be in stock along with the mystery 2 for $10 deal


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mansha is from a different collection. Jamun is the plum from the mini kit. I've been wondering what the heck they are doing with the blue and the grey when they're only sending out the black and the plum.


I just looked in the shop, and your right!  The Jamun in the mini set is listed as plum but in the full size single pencil in Mansha is plum.   I think my card says the one in my box is a dark purple (didn't say plum) and I know there used to be a full size pencil in Jamun that was dark purple.  

Maybe the blue and gray will appear in future boxes?  I wouldn't mind getting either shade!


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tamarin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also got box 14 and the eyeliner is plum.
Thank you so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was squinting to try and figure it out. XD


----------



## normajean2008 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I went to read some of the comments on their FB page last night.  I haven't been on their Fb page since before I found MUT, but I specifically remember one girl being a huge BB evangelist...she would respond to everyone's customer service questions quicker than BB did and explain how the service worked better than BB did, etc.  But last night I saw a post from *her* that has since been removed...she posted her referral link to Ipsy and said something like "Do you want to sign up for a beauty service that WON'T take 100 points from you?? Click here!"  She was fired up, and I could understand where she was coming from...she said she had referred several friends and readers to BB using that promo and was embarrassed by how BB handled the situation.  I was really surprised to see her turning on BB though.

MUT readers knew it was a glitch, but I think a lot of bloggers were posting it as if it were supposed to give 200.  At least that is the impression I got from several of the posts.

"I" didn't know it was a glitch to get 200 points.  I read the code here, and it swayed me to finally get a second account with BB, but I didn't know it was an official glitch.  I've been getting emails several weeks in a row from BB about extra points here, extra points there..hey buy this and get extra points, sign up for extra points.  I just figured it was a usual code that gave points for signing up like I've read in the past, with bonus points.

I didn't say anything on Facebook about it, and I've previously only said one comment on the situation here... but it is unfair to lump "all" makeup talk readers into one group who "knew" it was a glitch, and I've seen this type of comment said more than once now since yesterday.  I'm_ not _trying to make a big deal out of it, or imply you (or anybody else) means it in a bad way... I'm just saying not all of us had that frame of mind about the extra points.  Not all of us are as well versed on the usual codes/making several accounts, canceling/re-subbing all the time.

I still think how BB "fixed" the situation is rotten.  In the grand scheme of things, it isn't a big deal, but they DID give us the points, because of THEIR error.  We did "earn" them, and they are being snotty about it, both in the action itself of taking the points away, and in the replies that are pretty condescending.  Birchbox throws points away for so any frivolous reasons on a daily basis, usually in increments of 100... So what's an extra 100 points to those who signed up, are going to be paying for an ongoing subscription out of it anyways, and provided them with great PR for more/new subscribers?  They send wrong products over and over, letting people keep them for free, losing actual inventory and money, and then send the correct products out...AND give points out to the shopper for the trouble... So how can this "glitch" on their end have so over extended them they felt they had to silently take them back.  They could have in the very least have sent an email out in mass, stating the problem, and given the option for people to cancel or keep the subscription up front, and that they sadly need to take the points away (or as a goof on their end, happy Easter/Spring, enjoy the extra points).

They've honored other past promotions that should have not gone through, like the gloss modern shampoo etc.  It just pissed a lot of people off that they took the points in this way, because BB has rarely (have they ever?) retracted promotional offers like this.  Not to mention, some people are getting their accounts zeroed out, and others are going up to 100 points in the negative.  Even the way they took the points away wasn't consistent or fair.  It just makes BB seem untrustworthy in my personal opinion.  What about other future promos involving extra points.  What's to stop them from claiming those promos were a mistake and they have to take it all back now?  Or is this the beginning of them tightening down?  Making us return wrong products, making us "prove" somehow a sample or product is bad before awarding points or sending a new one?  They've been having enough troubles and bad press lately, now they've added another problem and sour taste in peoples' mouths.  I can totally see why avid BB members would turn tail and drop them because of this, especially bloggers or people who have referred several people under the deal.


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 17, 2014)

> I just looked at the card in my box and the one I've been referring to as plum is Jamun (which I think is also the one in the kit that BB is selling). I think the two colors going out are Suman and Jamun.





> Mansha is from a different collection. Jamun is the plum from the mini kit. I've been wondering what the heck they are doing with the blue and the grey when they're only sending out the black and the plum.





> The colors of the single Sumita Color Contrast eye liners on the Birchbox website list Mansha as the plum and I swear they did have Jamun as a dark purple but it doesn't appear to be listed anymore.Â  I had it my shopping cart to purchase - I know I did, I'm not crazy.Â  I always think of plum as a deep purple with red tones in it.Â Â  I would describe the Jamun shade as a dark, almost blackened purple without red tones.Â This isÂ just my perception.Â





> I just looked in the shop, and your right!Â  The Jamun in the mini set is listed as plumÂ but in the full size single pencil inÂ Mansha is plum. Â  I think my card says the one in my box is a dark purple (didn't say plum) and I know there used to beÂ a full size pencilÂ in Jamun that was dark purple.Â Â  Maybe the blue and gray will appear in future boxes?Â  I wouldn't mind getting either shade!Â


 Well that is confusing! I just got home from work and my Sumita pencil is also Jamun


----------



## normajean2008 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do we think it will go on sale tomorrow?
I asked when it'll be available to buy earlier on Facebook, and they responded like it doesn't even exist and wanted me to direct message them about where I'm seeing it.  They pulled it off the shop page earlier this afternoon, the link 404's now.

I was hoping it went on sale in the next few days so I could use my anni code and gift cards on it.  If it is going to get to people in time for mother's day, it better get put up for purchase by tomorrow, especially with their newgistics/warehouse issues.


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
"I" didn't know it was a glitch to get 200 points.  I read the code here, and it swayed me to finally get a second account with BB, but I didn't know it was an official glitch.  I've been getting emails several weeks in a row from BB about extra points here, extra points there..hey buy this and get extra points, sign up for extra points.  I just figured it was a usual code that gave points for signing up like I've read in the past, with bonus points.

I didn't say anything on Facebook about it, and I've previously only said one comment on the situation here... but it is unfair to lump "all" makeup talk readers into one group who "knew" it was a glitch, and I've seen this type of comment said more than once now since yesterday.  I'm_ not _trying to make a big deal out of it, or imply you (or anybody else) means it in a bad way... I'm just saying not all of us had that frame of mind about the extra points.  Not all of us are as well versed on the usual codes/making several accounts, canceling/re-subbing all the time.

I still think how BB "fixed" the situation is rotten.  In the grand scheme of things, it isn't a big deal, but they DID give us the points, because of THEIR error.  We did "earn" them, and they are being snotty about it, both in the action itself of taking the points away, and in the replies that are pretty condescending.  Birchbox throws points away for so any frivolous reasons on a daily basis, usually in increments of 100... So what's an extra 100 points to those who signed up, are going to be paying for an ongoing subscription out of it anyways, and provided them with great PR for more/new subscribers?  They send wrong products over and over, letting people keep them for free, losing actual inventory and money, and then send the correct products out...AND give points out to the shopper for the trouble... So how can this "glitch" on their end have so over extended them they felt they had to silently take them back.  They could have in the very least have sent an email out in mass, stating the problem, and given the option for people to cancel or keep the subscription up front, and that they sadly need to take the points away (or as a goof on their end, happy Easter/Spring, enjoy the extra points).

They've honored other past promotions that should have not gone through, like the gloss modern shampoo etc.  It just pissed a lot of people off that they took the points in this way, because BB has rarely (have they ever?) retracted promotional offers like this.  Not to mention, some people are getting their accounts zeroed out, and others are going up to 100 points in the negative.  Even the way they took the points away wasn't consistent or fair.  It just makes BB seem untrustworthy in my personal opinion.  What about other future promos involving extra points.  What's to stop them from claiming those promos were a mistake and they have to take it all back now?  Or is this the beginning of them tightening down?  Making us return wrong products, making us "prove" somehow a sample or product is bad before awarding points or sending a new one?  They've been having enough troubles and bad press lately, now they've added another problem and sour taste in peoples' mouths.  I can totally see why avid BB members would turn tail and drop them because of this, especially bloggers or people who have referred several people under the deal.

What I'm wondering is how did you know about the 200 points at all if not for MUT? The promo from BB stated 100 points, it was SFBB100 after all. And as far as I know the only reason we knew about the 200 was b/c someone discovered it accidentally and shared it. I cancelled my subscription and re-subscribed to get the 200 points with the promo code and I know I am not the only one. That is a lot of points to be thrown away and I don't blame BB one bit for taking those points back from me or anyone else who mistakenly was given double points. I get what you are saying, sort of, but I think it's greedy to feel entitled to the extra points when it was a glitch and also to call out @easybreezy for a truly innocent comment kind of rubs me wrong. I'm not trying to start a fight by any means, this is just my opinion on the matter.


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
No! I found it on their facebook wall some girl had found it, and posted the link. Then BB was like no we don't have this box where did you see it, and took it off the website! I think she spoiled the surprise! I hope it goes for sale soon, part of the descrption said like perfect for mothers day, so I would imagine they need to sell them next week?

Oh my! Well I sure hope it IS going to be available soon cause it's a heck of an LE box and I have points to spend


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
"I" didn't know it was a glitch to get 200 points.  I read the code here, and it swayed me to finally get a second account with BB, but I didn't know it was an official glitch.  I've been getting emails several weeks in a row from BB about extra points here, extra points there..hey buy this and get extra points, sign up for extra points.  I just figured it was a usual code that gave points for signing up like I've read in the past, with bonus points.

I didn't say anything on Facebook about it, and I've previously only said one comment on the situation here... but it is unfair to lump "all" makeup talk readers into one group who "knew" it was a glitch, and I've seen this type of comment said more than once now since yesterday.  I'm_ not _trying to make a big deal out of it, or imply you (or anybody else) means it in a bad way... I'm just saying not all of us had that frame of mind about the extra points.  Not all of us are as well versed on the usual codes/making several accounts, canceling/re-subbing all the time.

I still think how BB "fixed" the situation is rotten.  In the grand scheme of things, it isn't a big deal, but they DID give us the points, because of THEIR error.  We did "earn" them, and they are being snotty about it, both in the action itself of taking the points away, and in the replies that are pretty condescending.  Birchbox throws points away for so any frivolous reasons on a daily basis, usually in increments of 100... So what's an extra 100 points to those who signed up, are going to be paying for an ongoing subscription out of it anyways, and provided them with great PR for more/new subscribers?  They send wrong products over and over, letting people keep them for free, losing actual inventory and money, and then send the correct products out...AND give points out to the shopper for the trouble... So how can this "glitch" on their end have so over extended them they felt they had to silently take them back.  They could have in the very least have sent an email out in mass, stating the problem, and given the option for people to cancel or keep the subscription up front, and that they sadly need to take the points away (or as a goof on their end, happy Easter/Spring, enjoy the extra points).

They've honored other past promotions that should have not gone through, like the gloss modern shampoo etc.  It just pissed a lot of people off that they took the points in this way, because BB has rarely (have they ever?) retracted promotional offers like this.  Not to mention, some people are getting their accounts zeroed out, and others are going up to 100 points in the negative.  Even the way they took the points away wasn't consistent or fair.  It just makes BB seem untrustworthy in my personal opinion.  What about other future promos involving extra points.  What's to stop them from claiming those promos were a mistake and they have to take it all back now?  Or is this the beginning of them tightening down?  Making us return wrong products, making us "prove" somehow a sample or product is bad before awarding points or sending a new one?  They've been having enough troubles and bad press lately, now they've added another problem and sour taste in peoples' mouths.  I can totally see why avid BB members would turn tail and drop them because of this, especially bloggers or people who have referred several people under the deal. 
I'm on MUT quite frequently, and I did open a new account after seeing people here post that they got 200 points using that code, but I didn't know I wasn't supposed to get 200 points!  I thought the 200 points was a big promotion they were doing! As soon as I have enough points to spend in any of my accounts, I spend them.  I don't let them add up, so I spent my 200 points right away.  When I heard it was a glitch and I wasn't supposed to get the 200 points, I really felt bad - like I stole the points.  I'm a very honest person and this really bothered me. 

I think it was completely classless and just plain bad customer service for Birchbox to take back the points.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm sorta kinda over this 200 points glitch discussion. Can we move on? I'm still waiting for my last birchbox, it's my main account box too! Anyone else still waiting?


----------



## ZeeOmega (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mansha is from a different collection. Jamun is the plum from the mini kit. I've been wondering what the heck they are doing with the blue and the grey when they're only sending out the black and the plum.


I just looked in the shop, and your right!  The Jamun in the mini set is listed as plum but in the full size single pencil in Mansha is plum.   I think my card says the one in my box is a dark purple (didn't say plum) and I know there used to be a full size pencil in Jamun that was dark purple.  

Maybe the blue and gray will appear in future boxes?  I wouldn't mind getting either shade! 


Oh! That's confusing. Or maybe it's not confusing and my fried brain is just confused.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 17, 2014)

> I'm sorta kinda over this 200 points glitch discussion. Can we move on? I'm still waiting for my last birchbox, it's my main account box too! Anyone else still waiting?


 I'm waiting on two -- and one doesn't seem to have moved out of NJ! But I'm not stressing about them because I should have a nail polish swap box *and* Sephora Sunmerstash order sitting on my stairs right this very minute. I'm just eight blocks away! Bus, hurry up!


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm sorta kinda over this 200 points glitch discussion. Can we move on?
I'm still waiting for my last birchbox, it's my main account box too! Anyone else still waiting?

ME!!!! Granted mine has updated on the 14th compared others who haven't gotten any update lol

The women's was updated on the 15th saying it left the Fishers IN facility so I'm guess and hoping that it is currently on it's way to California. *crosses fingers*

While my men's box was updated on the 14th saying it left the Fishers IN facility and it now has an estimated delivery date of 4/17-4/21.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Apr 17, 2014)

Still waiting on my box as well.  It amazes me that it shows it shipped from a state directly connected to the state that I'm in and yet it's been in transit for almost 5 days.

*edit*  For some reason I thought it shipped from Tennessee, but it actually came from NJ as usual.  Still, it'll sit in Conley for the next 3 days.

4/16/2014 01:27 AM In Transit CONLEY, GA

4/15/2014 03:15 PM In Transit JONESVILLE, NC

4/15/2014 09:39 AM In Transit HAGERSTOWN, MD

4/14/2014 08:21 PM In Transit NEWARK, NJ

4/14/2014 03:18 PM In Transit Elizabeth, NJ 07206

4/12/2014 08:46 AM Your Birchbox has launched! It's on its way to you now. Elizabeth, NJ 07206

4/4/2014 12:56 AM Congratulations, your Birchbox has been born! Cranbury, NJ 08512


----------



## LizGeary (Apr 17, 2014)

> What I'm wondering is how did you know about the 200 points at all if not for MUT? The promo from BB stated 100 points, it was SFBB100 after all. And as far as I know the only reason we knew about the 200 was b/c someone discovered it accidentally and shared it. I cancelled my subscription and re-subscribed to get the 200 points with the promo code and I know I am not the only one. That is a lot of points to be thrown away and I don't blame BB one bit for taking those points back from me or anyone else who mistakenly was given double points. I get what you are saying, sort of,Â but I think it's greedy to feel entitled to the extra points when it was a glitch and alsoÂ to call out @easybreezy Â for a truly innocent comment kind of rubs me wrong. I'm not trying to start a fight by any means,Â this is just myÂ opinion on the matter.


 Preach!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MaryJane80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
ME!!!! Granted mine has updated on the 14th compared others who haven't gotten any update lol

The women's was updated on the 15th saying it left the Fishers IN facility so I'm guess and hoping that it is currently on it's way to California. *crosses fingers*

While my men's box was updated on the 14th saying it left the Fishers IN facility and it now has an estimated delivery date of 4/17-4/21.

Mine's still stuck on the 14th. It's the same on both the Newgistics tracker and USPS. This kinda sucks.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 17, 2014)

I got one of my alt account boxes, not my favorite, but not bad either. This one went from TN-NJ then straight to California without being scanned elsewhere. My other two were scanned in Indiana on the way as well, so I assume that's why they weren't here today.


----------



## normajean2008 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What I'm wondering is how did you know about the 200 points at all if not for MUT? The promo from BB stated 100 points, it was SFBB100 after all. And as far as I know the only reason we knew about the 200 was b/c someone discovered it accidentally and shared it. I cancelled my subscription and re-subscribed to get the 200 points with the promo code and I know I am not the only one. That is a lot of points to be thrown away and I don't blame BB one bit for taking those points back from me or anyone else who mistakenly was given double points. I get what you are saying, sort of, but I think it's greedy to feel entitled to the extra points when it was a glitch and also to call out @easybreezy for a truly innocent comment kind of rubs me wrong. I'm not trying to start a fight by any means, this is just my opinion on the matter.
The same reason you feel it rub wrong for me to "call out" somebody, is the same feeling I had to even make the comment in the first place.  It is a double edged sword, and nobody is wrong to think, feel, or say what they did/do.  I already said in my original post that I didn't think she, or any other person, meant comments in a negative or bad way.

I knew about it from here, but that doesn't mean everybody was posting "hey, look, a glitch, go get your 200 points now!" etc.  I saw the code, I saw it might give 200 points, I signed up for a new second account for the first time.  They gave me 200 points.  That does not make me greedy or entitled.

I don't feel entitled.  If they want to take them away, fine, but they need to do it in a proper manner.  I have a problem with how it went down, not that it went down.


----------



## LizGeary (Apr 17, 2014)

Geesh it's nearly time for May spoilers thread where does time go?!


----------



## wadedl (Apr 17, 2014)

> I got one ofÂ my alt account boxes, not my favorite, but not bad either. This one went from TN-NJ then straight to California without being scanned elsewhere. My other two were scanned in Indiana on the way as well, so I assume that's why they weren't here today.


 Same box came to me today in San Diego. I got the gold polish. The tracking had not updated since the 14tj.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 17, 2014)

Torn between saving for this bag or just getting a less expensive one. I have 246 &amp; 10 points on my two accounts after a cheeky splurge on Oribe products. Hmmmm with 25% off it would be $43


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 17, 2014)

> I got one ofÂ my alt account boxes, not my favorite, but not bad either. This one went from TN-NJ then straight to California without being scanned elsewhere. My other two were scanned in Indiana on the way as well, so I assume that's why they weren't here today.


 Just gotta say that for some reason I love the color scheme of this box!!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same box came to me today in San Diego. I got the gold polish. The tracking had not updated since the 14tj.
How strange, the box contents photo shows the blue. I hope my other boxes are the same as the photo, I already set up a swap because I'm supposed to get two greens.

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Just gotta say that for some reason I love the color scheme of this box!!
It is nice huh!? Very soothing lol


----------



## magsatron (Apr 17, 2014)

> I'm sorta kinda over this 200 points glitch discussion. Can we move on? I'm still waiting for my last birchbox, it's my main account box too! Anyone else still waiting?


 I'm awaiting my one &amp; only box, I won't see it before Saturday based on its current status.


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got one of my alt account boxes, not my favorite, but not bad either. This one went from TN-NJ then straight to California without being scanned elsewhere. My other two were scanned in Indiana on the way as well, so I assume that's why they weren't here today.






Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same box came to me today in San Diego. I got the gold polish. The tracking had not updated since the 14tj.

I'm not too far off San Diego so it makes me feel hopeful with you two mentioning your tracking didn't update but you two received your boxes! My brother's box for sure is coming the end of this week or Monday and mine didn't update so I'm hoping it arrives within the same time frame as his.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 18, 2014)

I got box 46 in the mail today and it's an okay box. I used my real profile info on this one.



I also got box 32 on my original account, and I have literally checked everything off in the profile quiz. I have been very happy with this account for the past three months.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 18, 2014)

8 days, 3 e-mails, and one Twitter message later...finally got a response from CS about my order!

Apparently, everything is out of stock. So they're refunding my points + 100 points for the trouble. Which is nice and all but..why did it take that long to tell me that?! 

Also kind of annoyed that I used my anniversary code on a BIG order and only got one item, but I think I'll try to flip them over to another account &amp; use mobile20 or something. 

Just glad they finally responded!


----------



## wadedl (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How strange, the box contents photo shows the blue. I hope my other boxes are the same as the photo, I already set up a swap because I'm supposed to get two greens.

It is nice huh!? Very soothing lol
Actually there are two versions of this box. Box 8 My picture shows the gold color. I wish I would have gotten blue though.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Actually there are two versions of this box. Box 8 My picture shows the gold color. I wish I would have gotten blue though.




Ahh ok yeah mine is box #40


----------



## jayeme (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  8 days, 3 e-mails, and one Twitter message later...finally got a response from CS about my order!

Apparently, everything is out of stock. So they're refunding my points + 100 points for the trouble. Which is nice and all but..why did it take that long to tell me that?! 

Also kind of annoyed that I used my anniversary code on a BIG order and only got one item, but I think I'll try to flip them over to another account &amp; use mobile20 or something. 

Just glad they finally responded!

That's too bad, but at least you get the sorry points so you can make a bigger order now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I finally heard back about mine as well, it supposedly shipped on the 10th but said nothing except "Electronic Shipping Info Received." I first emailed about this issue on the 16th. Today it finally showed as picked up, and the response I just got was, "Your order has already shipped. Here is the tracking info: " with no mention or apology about how it took over a week to ship :/ But at least some of my boxes finally got here!


----------



## devadorned (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Actually there are two versions of this box. Box 8 My picture shows the gold color. I wish I would have gotten blue though.





I'm getting 3 white ones 




  Wish one of my dupe boxes was this one!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  8 days, 3 e-mails, and one Twitter message later...finally got a response from CS about my order!

Apparently, everything is out of stock. So they're refunding my points + 100 points for the trouble. Which is nice and all but..why did it take that long to tell me that?! 

Also kind of annoyed that I used my anniversary code on a BIG order and only got one item, but I think I'll try to flip them over to another account &amp; use mobile20 or something. 

Just glad they finally responded!

That's too bad, but at least you get the sorry points so you can make a bigger order now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I finally heard back about mine as well, it supposedly shipped on the 10th but said nothing except "Electronic Shipping Info Received." I first emailed about this issue on the 16th. Today it finally showed as picked up, and the response I just got was, "Your order has already shipped. Here is the tracking info: " with no mention or apology about how it took over a week to ship :/ But at least some of my boxes finally got here!

Eeek, their CS is seriously lacking lately. Which is a bummer, because they're usually so great! But like you said, at least it finally got there! 





I placed another order today &amp; it's shipped already + includes everything I ordered on the shipping notice, so I'm hoping this one goes better!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 18, 2014)

ooooh, I hope I get the nail pen in black. (and the eyeliners look to be different colors, which is good i was only able to choose the color for the account with black.) 

exciting boxes!


----------



## MissTrix (Apr 18, 2014)

Birchbox was excellent to me this month. I have absolutely no complaints. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />













Highlights: KIND Bars are my new jam, no black eyeliner, 3 different shades of polish, the Derma E sample is huge, and my hair is going to be sooo clean! haha


----------



## onelilspark (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got box 46 in the mail today and it's an okay box. I used my real profile info on this one.




 

I got that body butter a few months ago - it was the first thing I ever purchased with my Birchbox Points, I love it so much!


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



  



ooooh, I hope I get the nail pen in black. (and the eyeliners look to be different colors, which is good i was only able to choose the color for the account with black.) 

exciting boxes!


The box on the right is the box I got, and the nail pen is black and eyeliner silver!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## inlustro (Apr 18, 2014)

All I can say is I'm glad I didn't follow suit and try to use the free points code, because it just seems to be causing a lot of headaches. The code was meant to entice people to come back, not to give existing customers free boxes and $10 in points, most of us knew that. I don't think they anticipated quite so many people taking advantage of it, on all their multiple subs, or encouraging their 1000 friends on MUT to do the same. They must have lost a lot of money to have to start taking them back like this. I just hope that they don't stop with these promos because of a bad experience like this.


----------



## jessicarobin (Apr 18, 2014)

Did anyone else get a Color Club nail polish without a brush attached to the cap??


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 18, 2014)

The box I got for my brother arrived at the main post office! And if it's like my ipst bag than I will be recieving the box today!! Now I just need my box -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm hoping its here to bit just never updated.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 18, 2014)

Glad to see so many of you are over the 200/point/glitch discussion as well.  

Mooooooovinnnn on....My main account box is FINALLY out for delivery!! Know what that means???  I get to complete my collection of the color club nail polishes, I'm supposed to get is the pearls shade today, then I'll have them all!  Whoohoo~!

Since I'm crazy and have five boxes, I had a dupe of Breakfast At, but I'm giving to my sister. I can't believe I managed to get only one dupe, crazy, eh?


----------



## Pixels (Apr 18, 2014)

Looks like they are going to offer Clarissonic Plus and Mia 2 in the shop!


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 18, 2014)

I tried to paint my nails with the Pearl color club last night. I liked it, but I felt like I couldn't get it to look "professional" enough. It was kinda streaky and no matter how thin I applied it, it accumulated in lumps at the end of my nails. So I scrapped it and went with the old standby "Peace Love and OPI." Perhaps with a different base it might work better. I got my Vasanti Face Rejuvenator and was so excited because it was so big. Then I saw that it was only half full. Boo! The weight is 4oz so I'm sure it's right, but why waste all that space?


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 18, 2014)

I wasn't aware other members were allowed to tell us what issues this month we should and shouldn't be able to continue talking about. I actually came to talk about how stinky the number 4 shampoo and mask are and how the shampoo has the consistency of glue. Also how the white Color Club looks completely different on then in the bottle. After the limited edition box goes on sale, I'm cashing out all my points and gift cards and getting the hell away from Birchbo, other than my yearly, which I seriously regret purchasing. No point in sitting on the points when nothing is ever in stock anyway. Not really worth the hassle of listening to/experiencing shipping crud every month either.


----------



## morethanaohk (Apr 18, 2014)

Oh where'd you see that?



> Looks like they are going to offer Clarissonic Plus and Mia 2 in the shop!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 18, 2014)

Painted my nails with Gold Struck this morning...

LOVE the color and that it's completely a 1-coat coverage...

But HOLY STREAKS AND BUBBLES BATMAN, the formula is awful!  The streaks got slightly better (or maybe just blurred) under a topcoat, but it's definitely not easy to work with.  

Still, from more than 1-2 feet away (and really, how close do people really get to my nails?) they look amazing.  So... success?


----------



## Pixels (Apr 18, 2014)

There is new Clairisonic stuff in the shop, it says "out of stock" right now.

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/clarisonic-limited-edition-mia-2-cleansing-brush


----------



## Antidentite (Apr 18, 2014)

There is a ton of new stuff in the shop that hasn't quite loaded yet, a lot of fekkai and stila


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wasn't aware other members were allowed to tell us what issues this month we should and shouldn't be able to continue talking about. I actually came to talk about how stinky the number 4 shampoo and mask are and how the shampoo has the consistency of glue. Also how the white Color Club looks completely different on then in the bottle. After the limited edition box goes on sale, I'm cashing out all my points and gift cards and getting the hell away from Birchbo, other than my yearly, which I seriously regret purchasing. No point in sitting on the points when nothing is ever in stock anyway. Not really worth the hassle of listening to/experiencing shipping crud every month either.
Sigh....no one is telling anyone what's allowed to be discussed. Only asked permission if we could move on since the discussion about the same topic are going on in two threads, it should maybe be in it's own thread at this point since it's had overtaken both the Birchbox promo thread AND this one.  

It's pretty clear I'm not the only one who feels this way.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I tried to paint my nails with the Pearl color club last night. I liked it, but I felt like I couldn't get it to look "professional" enough. It was kinda streaky and no matter how thin I applied it, it accumulated in lumps at the end of my nails. So I scrapped it and went with the old standby "Peace Love and OPI." Perhaps with a different base it might work better.

I got my Vasanti Face Rejuvenator and was so excited because it was so big. Then I saw that it was only half full. Boo! The weight is 4oz so I'm sure it's right, but why waste all that space?
Crap. I also found the formula of Breakfast at to be goopy too.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Painted my nails with Gold Struck this morning...

LOVE the color and that it's completely a 1-coat coverage...

But HOLY STREAKS AND BUBBLES BATMAN, the formula is awful!  The streaks got slightly better (or maybe just blurred) under a topcoat, but it's definitely not easy to work with.  

Still, from more than 1-2 feet away (and really, how close do people really get to my nails?) they look amazing.  So... success?
YESSS. same. ugh. it KILLS me. and its so thick and goopy. i haven't tried the blue/aquamarine/whatever one yet.  BUT, people really do get close to my nails. i get super self conscious if i'm holding something and my nails show in instagram. my sister also likes to look at my nails up close...i guess this is what we get for having a mom who was a fancy pants manicurist in san francisco back in the day. I just *can't* with the gold color club.

if anyone knows a good dupe, help a lady out. this was the kinda shade i've been waiting for all my life. but i am also too lazy/cheap to buy a thinner or something to save its formula.


----------



## CheekyQ (Apr 18, 2014)

There's definitely something funky going on at Birchbox. This isn't really box related, but I didn't know where else to pose this question. I placed an order for the Jouer Matte Moisture Tint and got it yesterday. But I can already tell it's going to be the wrong shade. They were out of stock of the Chamomile shade (which is what I think I need) when I ordered. I emailed them about doing an exchange because I noticed on the website that Chamomile is now back in stock. He said they didn't have it in stock and couldn't do the exchange. But I looked again, and it still lets me add it to my cart. He said he checked their warehouse stock again and it wasn't available and that he'd talk to the techs because it was supposed to be removed from the site as soon as it went out of stock. But it was out of stock just last week, so why would they have put it back on the site if it didn't come back in stock?


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 18, 2014)

> I wasn't aware other members were allowed to tell us what issues this month we should and shouldn't be able to continue talking about. I actually came to talk about how stinky the number 4 shampoo and mask are and how the shampoo has the consistency of glue. Also how the white Color Club looks completely different on then in the bottle. After the limited edition box goes on sale, I'm cashing out all my points and gift cards and getting the hell away from Birchbo, other than my yearly, which I seriously regret purchasing. No point in sitting on the points when nothing is ever in stock anyway. Not really worth the hassle of listening to/experiencing shipping crud every month either.


 I hate the smell of the number 4 products.. The leave in spray was awful, even my 6 year old was dying at it.. Haha I got the shampoo months ago and again this month in another box along with the mask.. I don't know that I can bring myself to use the mask. I do like the shampoo as a clarifying shampoo though, I use it on the hair washing day prior to when I plan on coloring my hair. At this rate, it will last me forever!


----------



## sarah1820 (Apr 18, 2014)

sigh. I got an email this week for my 6 month anniversary thing so obviously I wanted to use it with points I have. Not only is (what everyone knows already) nothing in stock, the stupid code won't work. I don't even think it's worth it to find a code for products I'm not especially excited for. I'll just wait and save up points for extra awesome stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 18, 2014)

Though speaking of Birchbox wants/wishes, I wish they would merge some of the sections to have a general Him&amp;Her section instead of slotting things just under "MEN &gt; Home" Like I had no idea this product even existed in their shop because I think it only shows up under MEN &gt; TOOLS 

http://www.birchbox.com/men/tools/ddf-revolve-pro-500x-micro-polishing-system

Like, how cool would it have been to at least know that BB was carrying an alternative skincare system to the Clarisonic? 

And these $6 playing cards are not necessarily a bad cart stuffer if you need to reach that number to get to $35 to get a pick two, compared to the other low priced items on the Ladies' side.

http://www.birchbox.com/men/gadgets/dan-dave-vintage-plaid-playing-cards

Like obviously the answer is "well you could just look over in the men's section" which, yes, I could and I'm not dumb but it doesn't always OCCUR to me to do that... There's lots of cool things in the men's shop that I think ladies don't necessarily think to look under because um, it's not marketed towards us. It's not even a WAAHH gender equality thing, but more like Birchbox shooting themselves in the foot by NOT marketing those things towards ladies as well. And if dudes have a problem with buying stuff from a gender neutral section that's... kind of on them, not us.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 18, 2014)

> Sigh....no one is telling anyone what's allowed to be discussed. Only asked permission if we could move on since theÂ discussion about the same topicÂ are going on in two threads, it should maybeÂ be in it's own threadÂ at this point since it's had overtaken both the Birchbox promo thread AND this one. Â  It's pretty clear I'm not the only one who feels this way. Â


 Cosigned. I would *love* for this to be in its own thread so I can ignore it and not be tempted to go FLAME ON because I've been part of corporate bureaucracies for so long that the way they handled it was exactly how I expected them to handle it even before they did anything. Not surprised, not upset. In other Birchbox April fiasco news, it does look like they got the NJ thing fixed. My late-resub box was shipped on the 14th and went directly from TN to IN. My continuing sub that shipped out of TN on the 10th went to NJ and had dropped off the face of tracking as of the 16th. If I don't see any movement by Monday, I will go crankypants on them, but I'll hold off until then.


----------



## morethanaohk (Apr 18, 2014)

Does anybody know If you buy the full set of color club polish, are they the same size bottles?


----------



## LooseSeal (Apr 18, 2014)

> sigh. I got an email this week for my 6 month anniversary thing so obviously I wanted to use it with points I have. Not only is (what everyone knows already) nothing in stock, the stupid code won't work. I don't even think it's worth it to find a code for products I'm not especially excited for. I'll just wait and save up points for extra awesome stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm also sitting on my three month code waiting for the pick twos to come back in stock. They really need to figure out their supply/restocking issues. I'm pretty sure my code does work though and I've heard that you can often use them past the listed expiration date. Maybe if you wait until right before yours is supposed to expire and email CS they'll issue you a new one and your products will be back in stock?


----------



## LooseSeal (Apr 18, 2014)

> In other Birchbox April fiasco news, it does look like they got the NJ thing fixed. My late-resub box was shipped on the 14th and went directly from TN to IN. My continuing sub that shipped out of TN on the 10th went to NJ and had dropped off the face of tracking as of the 16th. If I don't see any movement by Monday, I will go crankypants on them, but I'll hold off until then.


 The box for my second account shipped straight out of NJ. I checked the tracking on Birchbox, Newgistics, and USPS and they all say the same. I set up that account last Friday and it's already out for delivery today. I also made a full sized order Friday and another on Monday or Tuesday and both arrived yesterday. The shipping is inconsistent to say the least.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 18, 2014)

> Does anybody know If you buy the full set of color club polish, are they the same size bottles?


 I think it's a set of the minis we got in our boxes.


----------



## LadyK (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sigh....no one is telling anyone what's allowed to be discussed. Only asked permission if we could move on since the discussion about the same topic are going on in two threads, it should maybe be in it's own thread at this point since it's had overtaken both the Birchbox promo thread AND this one.  

It's pretty clear I'm not the only one who feels this way.  
While I agree that making a separate thread for the points discussion would be nice, I think sarcastic comments just encourage more posts here.  Maybe leaving out the sarcasm would help bring about the resolution you are looking for?  Usually just saying "Can we make a separate thread for the points glitch posts?" is enough.


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Though speaking of Birchbox wants/wishes, I wish they would merge some of the sections to have a general Him&amp;Her section instead of slotting things just under "MEN &gt; Home" Like I had no idea this product even existed in their shop because I think it only shows up under MEN &gt; TOOLS 

http://www.birchbox.com/men/tools/ddf-revolve-pro-500x-micro-polishing-system

Like, how cool would it have been to at least know that BB was carrying an alternative skincare system to the Clarisonic? 

And these $6 playing cards are not necessarily a bad cart stuffer if you need to reach that number to get to $35 to get a pick two, compared to the other low priced items on the Ladies' side.

http://www.birchbox.com/men/gadgets/dan-dave-vintage-plaid-playing-cards

Like obviously the answer is "well you could just look over in the men's section" which, yes, I could and I'm not dumb but it doesn't always OCCUR to me to do that... There's lots of cool things in the men's shop that I think ladies don't necessarily think to look under because um, it's not marketed towards us. It's not even a WAAHH gender equality thing, but more like Birchbox shooting themselves in the foot by NOT marketing those things towards ladies as well. And if dudes have a problem with buying stuff from a gender neutral section that's... kind of on them, not us.

I found that DDF brush in the Women's section under skin care and I want it! I'm saving up my points for that.


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
In other Birchbox April fiasco news, it does look like they got the NJ thing fixed. My late-resub box was shipped on the 14th and went directly from TN to IN. My continuing sub that shipped out of TN on the 10th went to NJ and had dropped off the face of tracking as of the 16th. If I don't see any movement by Monday, I will go crankypants on them, but I'll hold off until then.
The box I got for my brother went from TN to IN and is arriving today. My box shipped from TN, then went to NJ, and now it's 'in transit' from IN on the 15th and I haven't heard anything from it since.


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm not having a huge problem with the Color Club "Breakfast At...", although I did put it over white undies. I'm not sure why I feel like I have an easier time with frosty polishes with something underneath.  What I do like about this CC mini is that they have the full sized brush head in it, just shorter, unlike the old minis that have the narrow brush.  I have a hard time with those and China Glaze brushes too.


----------



## Lyllis (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Painted my nails with Gold Struck this morning...

LOVE the color and that it's completely a 1-coat coverage...

But HOLY STREAKS AND BUBBLES BATMAN, the formula is awful!  The streaks got slightly better (or maybe just blurred) under a topcoat, but it's definitely not easy to work with.  

Still, from more than 1-2 feet away (and really, how close do people really get to my nails?) they look amazing.  So... success?
Oh, geez, yes.  I used it Wednesday night, and it was sooooo goopy. Really hard to work with. Overall, it's not bad after the top coat, but it looks kinda raggedy along the cuticles and sides. It also took forever to dry, since it went on so thick, so I have couple of little dents and dings.

The color seems lighter to me than what it looked like in the bottle. It's very, very light, almost whitish.

I don't hate it, but I don't see myself buying it, or even using this sample very often.  I liked the Top Shelf polish from CC that we got a few months back very much, so this surprised me.


----------



## AshleyK (Apr 18, 2014)

Did anyone else make a purchase for the yumi kim case gift with purchase in the past few days (recently got the email) and then them not ship it with your order? I am so pissed! They didn't even contact me; I was the one that emailed them and called them about it.. they gave me 100 points, but to me that is basically a cop out.. "like oh sorry im sorry we false advertised and falsely bribed you to make an order". ugh.  I may just return my order to them then use my anniversary code to get the stuff I want.

I was really looking forward to the case


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 18, 2014)

Have you gotten your order yet? Maybe it just doesn't show up? I can't remember but I think someone else has brought it up before, then when their order came it was there.


----------



## AshleyK (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Have you gotten your order yet? Maybe it just doesn't show up? I can't remember but I think someone else has brought it up before, then when their order came it was there.
Yeah I got the order and it wasn't in there... They said they aren't sending the case to me because it was in backorder or too many people ordered it at once - so I got unlucky and they didn't put it in my box.


----------



## tasertag (Apr 18, 2014)

> I hate the smell of the number 4 products.. The leave in spray was awful, even my 6 year old was dying at it.. Haha I got the shampoo months ago and again this month in another box along with the mask.. I don't know that I can bring myself to use the mask. I do like the shampoo as a clarifying shampoo though, I use it on the hair washing day prior to when I plan on coloring my hair. At this rate, it will last me forever!


 I used the mask last night, just the tiniest bit on the ends and it made my hair feel nice out of the shower. But it was as poofy as ever this morning. Straight up into a ponytail :/ I couldn't smell it though.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 18, 2014)

> Yeah I got the order and it wasn't in there... They said they aren't sending the case to me because it was in backorder or too many people ordered it at once - so I got unlucky and they didn't put it in my box.


 Awww boo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sorry. They really need to get better at their stock handling.


----------



## AshleyK (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Awww boo!



I'm sorry. They really need to get better at their stock handling.
Yeah, I guess I just have an excuse to buy a different pretty iphone case


----------



## sarah1820 (Apr 18, 2014)

> I'm also sitting on my three month code waiting for the pick twos to come back in stock. They really need to figure out their supply/restocking issues. I'm pretty sure my code does work though and I've heard that you can often use them past the listed expiration date. Maybe if you wait until right before yours is supposed to expire and email CS they'll issue you a new one and your products will be back in stock?


 maybe! it's supposed to expire next Friday (I think) so I'll see if anything has changed then. But I might just try and hoard my points for once  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 18, 2014)

The English Laundry cologne I ordered last week is still out of stock. It wasn't when I ordered it but since they waited so long to pack my order, it sold out so I guess I'm SOL. They gave me 100 points for it but considering I used $85 worth of points, I don't think that's quite even. They won't respond to explain when/if I'll even receive it.


----------



## caseybean025 (Apr 18, 2014)

> Â Â
> 
> ooooh, I hope I get the nail pen in black. (and the eyeliners look to be differentÂ colors, which is good i was only able to choose the color for the account with black.)Â  exciting boxes!


 I got the 2nd box with the black nail pen (which I'm now in love with) and the silver eyeliner. Just an FYI.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 18, 2014)

This is slightly off-topic but not really. I ordered some cologne samples from Atelier Cologne and they sent a hand-written note with them! Holy cow, what an awesomely special touch that no one does anymore! I considered saving to buy a big bottle on BB but I think I'll buy straight from Atelier instead (BB will just magically sell out of it 5 min after I place the order anyway, so why bother - yeah, I'm bitter).


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 18, 2014)

> This is slightly off-topic but not really. I ordered some cologne samples from Atelier Cologne and they sent a hand-written note with them! Holy cow, what an awesomely special touch that no one does anymore! I considered saving to buy a big bottle on BB but I think I'll buy straight from Atelier instead (BB will just magically sell out of it 5 min after I place the order anyway, so why bother - yeah, I'm bitter).


 How much did the samples cost? I bought Orange Sanguine through Birchbox and I love it. I really want Vanille Insensee (may have spelled that wrong), but Birchbox is terrible right now, and I can't afford it anyway.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 18, 2014)

> How much did the samples cost? I bought Orange Sanguine through Birchbox and I love it. I really want Vanille Insensee (may have spelled that wrong), but Birchbox is terrible right now, and I can't afford it anyway.


 Do you happen to have a trade list?


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Though speaking of Birchbox wants/wishes, I wish they would merge some of the sections to have a general Him&amp;Her section instead of slotting things just under "MEN &gt; Home" Like I had no idea this product even existed in their shop because I think it only shows up under MEN &gt; TOOLS 

http://www.birchbox.com/men/tools/ddf-revolve-pro-500x-micro-polishing-system

Like, how cool would it have been to at least know that BB was carrying an alternative skincare system to the Clarisonic? 

And these $6 playing cards are not necessarily a bad cart stuffer if you need to reach that number to get to $35 to get a pick two, compared to the other low priced items on the Ladies' side.

http://www.birchbox.com/men/gadgets/dan-dave-vintage-plaid-playing-cards

Like obviously the answer is "well you could just look over in the men's section" which, yes, I could and I'm not dumb but it doesn't always OCCUR to me to do that... There's lots of cool things in the men's shop that I think ladies don't necessarily think to look under because um, it's not marketed towards us. It's not even a WAAHH gender equality thing, but more like Birchbox shooting themselves in the foot by NOT marketing those things towards ladies as well. And if dudes have a problem with buying stuff from a gender neutral section that's... kind of on them, not us.
Totally agree with this. It took me over six months of subscribing to realize that there was cool stuff to be had in the men's shop! The stuff they decided is "gendered" is just so dumb...like all hard alcohol type home accessories (whiskey stones, flasks, etc.) are only in the men's section...but women can have the wine glasses. I LIKE WHISKEY TOO!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 18, 2014)

As grumpy as I am with Birchbox right now, I gotta say they handled the issue with my full size order really quickly. I e-mailed them yesterday because an order I made for my fiance arrived, but the box wasn't sealed, at all. There wasn't even tape or a tape mark on the box. Everything in the box was gone other than the Pick Two, which was opened, but still in the box. The UPS guy handed it to me directly, so I know it wasn't messed with after delivery. Either way, BB resent my entire order, no questions asked and I already have a tracking number. All in less than 24 hours. Super happy about that because all the stuff in that order was a gift for my fiance, and since they took care of it so quickly, it's still going to arrive in the time frame I need it by.

Yay!


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 18, 2014)

> Did anyone else make a purchase for the yumi kim caseÂ gift with purchase in the past few days (recently got the email) and then them not ship it with your order? I am so pissed! They didn't even contact me; I was the one that emailed them and called them about it.. they gave me 100 points, but to me that is basically a cop out.. "like oh sorry im sorry we falseÂ advertised and falsely bribed you to make an order". ugh.Â Â I may just return my order to them then use my anniversary code to get the stuff I want. I was really looking forward to the caseÂ :icon_cry:


 I just got my order in yesterday and got the case. I ordered Monday morning, so maybe i was in the last batch to grab one? They did screw up my pick two though, and only gave me one sample. And another product I ordered (Toni &amp;guy texturizing spray) wasn't included because they found out after the fact that it was out of stock. So same problem as you, different products!


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 18, 2014)

> > This is slightly off-topic but not really. I ordered some cologne samples from Atelier Cologne and they sent a hand-written note with them! Holy cow, what an awesomely special touch that no one does anymore! I considered saving to buy a big bottle on BB but I think I'll buy straight from Atelier instead (BB will just magically sell out of it 5 min after I place the order anyway, so why bother - yeah, I'm bitter).
> 
> 
> How much did the samples cost? I bought Orange Sanguine through Birchbox and I love it. I really want Vanille Insensee (may have spelled that wrong), but Birchbox is terrible right now, and I can't afford it anyway.


 They were $3/each w free shipping. I ordered the Silver Iris and Gold Leather for fun last week and OMG, Gold Leather smells amazing! Like a grandfather's pipe tobacco and old leather bound books, but in the sexiest, manliest way possible. **runs off to dump the bottle on hubs**


----------



## LindaD (Apr 18, 2014)

@PeridotCricket, Sephora also has a little set with minis 0.25 oz bottles of Orange Sanguine and Vanille Insensee for $18.


----------



## caseybean025 (Apr 18, 2014)

> They were $3/each w free shipping. I ordered the Silver Iris and Gold Leather for fun last week and OMG, Gold Leather smells amazing! Like a grandfather's pipe tobacco and old leather bound books, but in the sexiest, manliest way possible. **runs off to dump the bottle on hubs**


 This made me laugh because I got a mens cologne sample from a sephora order and loved it so I kept spraying my bf with it when he wasn't paying attention... He got the hint and requested a bottle as a birthday present.


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *AshleyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah I got the order and it wasn't in there... They said they aren't sending the case to me because it was in backorder or too many people ordered it at once - so I got unlucky and they didn't put it in my box.


Aww man that stinks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I wouldn't know what to do if I were you, I would certainly be tempted to send it all back out of spite


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 18, 2014)

> Did anyone else make a purchase for the yumi kim caseÂ gift with purchase in the past few days (recently got the email) and then them not ship it with your order? I am so pissed! They didn't even contact me; I was the one that emailed them and called them about it.. they gave me 100 points, but to me that is basically a cop out.. "like oh sorry im sorry we falseÂ advertised and falsely bribed you to make an order". ugh.Â Â I may just return my order to them then use my anniversary code to get the stuff I want. I was really looking forward to the caseÂ :icon_cry:


 This happened to me the first time it was up for sale. I was really annoyed! I'm sorry it happened to you too.


----------



## casey anne (Apr 18, 2014)

Holy new stuff getting added to Birchbox (including all of the items that will be in the next "limited edition" box that doesn't exist, yet)!!


----------



## ariana077 (Apr 18, 2014)

Trying to purchase a gift card and it's only letting me buy $110 and then when it gets to the cart it's a women's subscription yearly.  Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## casey anne (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ariana077* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Trying to purchase a gift card and it's only letting me buy $110 and then when it gets to the cart it's a women's subscription yearly.  Anyone else having this problem?
Yup. Just had the same thing happen.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Holy new stuff getting added to Birchbox (including all of the items that will be in the next "limited edition" box that doesn't exist, yet)!!
Woah you weren't kidding! Glad I didn't go too wild with my recent points purchase and still have a lot left! (600+ points + $30 in gift cards). I see lots of things I would want to buy--lots more Gorjana jewelry, a cute Tocca candle set, more Stila products, etc. Exciting!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 18, 2014)

> > How much did the samples cost? I bought Orange Sanguine through Birchbox and I love it. I really want Vanille Insensee (may have spelled that wrong), but Birchbox is terrible right now, and I can't afford it anyway.
> 
> 
> Do you happen to have a trade list?


 I do, but I made it inactive because I haven't had time to update it after a bunch of trades. Half the stuff I have listed has been traded.


----------



## casey anne (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hsalt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Woah you weren't kidding! Glad I didn't go too wild with my recent points purchase and still have a lot left! (600+ points + $30 in gift cards). I see lots of things I would want to buy--lots more Gorjana jewelry, a cute Tocca candle set, more Stila products, etc. Exciting!
I'm gonna save my points, too!! Lots of fun stuff!!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 18, 2014)

> @PeridotCricket , Sephora also has a little set with minis 0.25 oz bottles of Orange Sanguine and Vanille Insensee for $18.


 I will have to check it out. Thanks. Unfortunately, I'm on a no-buy for the rest of April and probably May, too.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 18, 2014)

One of the new additions is Tommy Girl! I didn't even know they still made that. I loved that stuff in junior high! They also added the bkr glass bottles.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 18, 2014)

I just want those stupid ice cream bowls to come back in stock. If something cool hits the home section, let me know.


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 18, 2014)

Eeek I wish I'd have saved up some points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 18, 2014)

I am seriously dying for that Limited Edition box to go on sale. It'll be the first one I'm interested in getting, and EVERYTHING in it is right up my alley!


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

One of the new additions is Tommy Girl! I didn't even know they still made that. I loved that stuff in junior high!

They also added the bkr glass bottles.


Whaaaaa!?!? TOMMY GIRL WAS MY FAVE! I didn't know they still made that either ha


----------



## bliss10977 (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm getting really frustrated with BB issues. My birchbox plus BKR bottle didn't show up with my box. I left them a vm yesterday and didn't hear back. Emailed today and got a reply that she was looking into it with logistics and would let me know what they said. I emailed for an update 4 hours later and was told that logistics is still looking into it. I guess I just expected them to say oops sorry, and send it. Now it doesn't seem like anything will even be done until next week. Grrrr...


----------



## mirandamanda (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morethanaohk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anybody know If you buy the full set of color club polish, are they the same size bottles?

I think they're the same size as the ones sent out in the boxes, $13 is pretty cheap if they were full size in the set. (I just ordered them and I can't wait til they get here!)


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 18, 2014)

> As grumpy as I am with Birchbox right now, I gotta say they handled the issue with my full size order really quickly. I e-mailed them yesterday because an order I made for my fiance arrived, but the box wasn't sealed, at all. There wasn't even tape or a tape mark on the box. Everything in the box was gone other than the Pick Two, which was opened, but still in the box. The UPS guy handed it to me directly, so I know it wasn't messed with after delivery. Either way, BB resent my entire order, no questions asked and I already have a tracking number. All in less than 24 hours. Super happy about that because all the stuff in that order was a gift for my fiance, and since they took care of it so quickly, it's still going to arrive in the time frame I need it by. Yay!


 What is up with UPS? My order was due yesterday and the freaking UPS guy goes and lies and says that we were no available. He never knocked shoot he didn't even leave a notice. My package finally arrived today and guess what the box was open and empty except for the bubble wrap. I had two Paula choice face products, the black soap face cleaner and a pick two. I just can't believe this. So much for happy birthday new face regime.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 18, 2014)

the link didn't work for me. here's the cached version.


----------



## Tamarin (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What is up with UPS? My order was due yesterday and the freaking UPS guy goes and lies and says that we were no available. He never knocked shoot he didn't even leave a notice. My package finally arrived today and guess what the box was open and empty except for the bubble wrap. I had two Paula choice face products, the black soap face cleaner and a pick two. I just can't believe this. So much for happy birthday new face regime.











  That is the absolute worst...


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What is up with UPS? My order was due yesterday and the freaking UPS guy goes and lies and says that we were no available. He never knocked shoot he didn't even leave a notice. My package finally arrived today and guess what the box was open and empty except for the bubble wrap. I had two Paula choice face products, the black soap face cleaner and a pick two. I just can't believe this. So much for happy birthday new face regime.









Regimine*. And that sucks. It happened to me with my last Birchbox order.


----------



## inlustro (Apr 18, 2014)

I just got an order that looked like the box was dropkicked, too! Geez, what's going on with mail these days this decade?

Mine was delivered by USPS, though I wonder if it started out as UPS. Luckily the product itself was there and not damaged.

Hoping for a speedy reshipment for you both!


----------



## Lizzie8398 (Apr 18, 2014)

Got my box today. It's ok. I had hoped to get the plum liner but I will use the black. It glides on nicely. And I get to review six products with the shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 18, 2014)

Geez, all of these posts about Birchbox full size orders getting kicked around and abused makes me worried for my order.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Both of the items I ordered are easily breakable (I got the zebra plate and the bodum glasses) so I really hope that UPS won't ruin my first ever order. D:


----------



## Rebecca34 (Apr 18, 2014)

I got a package from UPS yesterday, Sephora not Birchbox, and the box was bashed in right where the word "Fragile" was printed. Luckily nothing was missing or damaged.


----------



## cari12 (Apr 18, 2014)

I just want BB to SEND my full size order. I placed it on Sunday and it's still processing. Trying to be patient and wait until after the weekend to email about it though, it's nothing I need immediately but usually my BB shop orders are out the next day.


----------



## dawn767 (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rebecca34* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got a package from UPS yesterday, Sephora not Birchbox, and the box was bashed in right where the word "Fragile" was printed. Luckily nothing was missing or damaged.
I hate it when that happens. Sometimes I get packages that looked like they just fought in a war...like what do they do during shipping that seriously makes it that bad? lol


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 18, 2014)

wait. i can't keep my BB threads straight. 

1. i'm trying to buy a gift card with points. $110 gift card is my only option (i do have enough points to cover that) but it pops into my cart as like a yearly-sub gift. someone else is running into this problem...i feel like i saw someone post about this earlier. how do i get out of that?

2. its not letting me use a gift card and points in the same order (an order with actual stuff), anyone else run into this?

xposted into the bb points thread.


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 18, 2014)

> wait. i can't keep my BB threads straight.Â  1. i'm trying to buy a gift card with points. $110 gift card is my only option (i do have enough points to cover that) but it pops into my cart as like a yearly-sub gift. someone else is running into this problem...i feel like i saw someone post about this earlier. how do i get out of that? 2. its not letting me use a gift card and points in the same order (an order with actual stuff), anyone else run into this? xposted into the bb points thread.Â


 I answered your post in the other thread... But I don't have an answer lol


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 18, 2014)

Those of you waiting for a full-sized item to go in stock should stay diligent about contacting BB cs. They finally acknowledged that the cologne I ordered isn't coming back in stock so I now have a store credit. I suspect lots of OOS items are apt to stay that way, even if we ordered them successfully.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What is up with UPS? My order was due yesterday and the freaking UPS guy goes and lies and says that we were no available. He never knocked shoot he didn't even leave a notice. My package finally arrived today and guess what the box was open and empty except for the bubble wrap. I had two Paula choice face products, the black soap face cleaner and a pick two. I just can't believe this. So much for happy birthday new face regime.










UGH UPS is the worst  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel like they dropkick boxes rather than carry them.


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 18, 2014)

Thankfully bb was great about it. They reordered it and gave 100 points for my trouble. I almost cried bc I want that face stuff so bad lol today is my 36th bday and I've become obsessed about my skin and pores.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 18, 2014)

Also, has anyone even tried the concierge service for Aces? It says to schedule one, but there's nothing about how or what email to contact.


----------



## Seola (Apr 18, 2014)

Well, I got a freebie in my Birchbox this month.

ANTS!  Ants, _ants_, *ants*.  If I figure how to use my phone to get a picture on here (why do new phones always change something so simple!?), I'll show a photo but it was after a few minutes some scattered.  I have no ants in my mailbox and none were outside on the box.  It was inside on the lidded box and inside the lidded box.

Unacceptable after all this mess I've had this month.  Between the charging without telling, the huge delay (first time I've ever gotten Ipsy first) and ANTS with this new extra-long distance shipping, I'm over it.  And of course, I've now had to grab a couple OFF me an hour later.  One was crawling up my neck.  These ants are a bit different than what's in my yard too.  I have such an ick factor, I'm not even going to touch the food sample (another one...).  It doesn't seem pierced but I can't stomach them being on the outside and eating what's inside.

And I'm not a fan of the color club nail polish.  Metallic blue with metallic silver eyeliner.  Metallics were in fashion last year...  The nail polish dried sticky fast, but still isn't dry an hour later so either the weather did something to it or it's junk.

But ants?

*shudders*


----------



## Seola (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Those of you waiting for a full-sized item to go in stock should stay diligent about contacting BB cs. They finally acknowledged that the cologne I ordered isn't coming back in stock so I now have a store credit. I suspect lots of OOS items are apt to stay that way, even if we ordered them successfully.
I stalked the Camilla Glycerine hand cream for months.  I kept contacting, it came back in stock on the site but wouldn't let me order.  They finally answered one email and said it WAS in stock but by then, it had shown back out of stock on the site.  I finally got to order 5 days after that.

Did someone buy out Birchbox and turn it into... well, a mess?  I don't ever recall customer service being so bad or being so copied from a form.  My boxes (monthly or full size orders of which I have had about $700 worth of items this year) have never had problems and my samples were of generally good items.  The last two boxes were beyond underwhelming, they felt cheap.

ETA: I'm also pretty annoyed that I have to sit on a phone call to cancel my annual membership as there is no way to do it on the website either before or after and they won't accept it by email.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 18, 2014)

> Well, I got a freebie in my Birchbox this month. ANTS!Â  Ants, _ants_, *ants*.Â  If I figure how to use my phone to get a picture on here (why do new phones always change something so simple!?), I'll show a photo but it was after a few minutes some scattered.Â  I have no ants in my mailbox and none were outside on the box.Â  It was inside on the lidded box and inside the lidded box. Unacceptable after all this mess I've had this month.Â  Between the charging without telling, the huge delay (first time I've ever gotten Ipsy first) and ANTS with this new extra-long distance shipping, I'm over it.Â  And of course, I've now had to grab a couple OFF me an hour later.Â  One was crawling up my neck.Â  These ants are a bit different than what's in my yard too.Â  I have such an ick factor, I'm not even going to touch the food sample (another one...).Â  It doesn't seem pierced but I can't stomach them being on the outside and eating what's inside. And I'm not a fan of the color club nail polish.Â  Metallic blue with metallic silver eyeliner.Â  Metallics were in fashion last year...Â  The nail polish dried sticky fast, but still isn't dry an hour later so either the weather did something to it or it's junk. But ants? *shudders*


 Weirdest and most disgusting Birchbox ever. I would've called their CS immediately and had a fit.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Weirdest and most disgusting Birchbox ever. I would've called their CS immediately and had a fit.
same same same. i got goosebumps just reading it. ICK.


----------



## ashleylind (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pixels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like they are going to offer Clarissonic Plus and Mia 2 in the shop!

Yay! I may have been sending them emails from all my accounts asking about the Mia 2.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



the link didn't work for me. here's the cached version.

There aren't enough likes in the world for this. I literally started 



 and my husband gave me a weird look.


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 18, 2014)

*Immediately tries to find the resolve to save up enough points for a Clarisonic*


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Immediately tries to find the resolve to save up enough points for a Clarisonic*
i just caved in a bought a lavender clarisonic mia (or whichever one is on their website right now)


----------



## Seola (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Weirdest and most disgusting Birchbox ever. I would've called their CS immediately and had a fit.


Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  same same same. i got goosebumps just reading it. ICK. 
I tried, sat and waited and did the message thing but it never went anywhere.  I tried to call _after _hours to leave a message and it still says "All specialists (or whatever it was) are currently assisting other customers".  It's really weird.  I'm not sure if they forgot to forward it to the right message, they were shut down today due to the holiday or what, but I'm going to try again on Monday.  I'm guessing there are still a ton of people who never got their boxes and are dealing with that?  I don't know.  Whatever is going on there is just... off.


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 19, 2014)

> Thankfully bb was great about it. They reordered it and gave 100 points for my trouble. I almost cried bc I want that face stuff so bad lol today is my 36th bday and I've become obsessed about my skin and pores.


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sorry for the bad luck! I hope your birthday was great otherwise! Happy birthday!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 19, 2014)

> the link didn't work for me. here's the cached version.


 ThÃ­s is what I am saving up for, almost. 1/3 of the way there. I do hope they add another 100 point incentive code, cancel then rejoin and pre pay for June.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 19, 2014)

I just noticed the disclaimer at the very bottom of this pic. Has it always been there?? Pretty sure we were getting around shipping fees by tacking on something sampled from the month's box (like a $5 tea or chocolate), but now it's saying there has to be a $10 minimum. Errrr....


----------



## KayEss (Apr 19, 2014)

> I just noticed the disclaimer at the very bottom of this pic. Has it always been there?? Pretty sure we were getting around shipping fees by tacking on something sampled from the month's box (like a $5 tea or chocolate), but now it's saying there has to be a $10 minimum. Errrr....


 Ummm yeah, that is definitely new. And of course I also ordered the phone case so I'm worried it won't arrive in my order when it comes in next week. Pull it together, Birchbox!


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 19, 2014)

If this isn't frustrating enough, go check out newest updates the BB points thread. SMH


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 19, 2014)

I was planning to update my payment info. on both my accounts as soon as I got a new debit card, but now I have decided to cancel my regular subscription and see if I want to resubscribe after my gift subscription runs out on the other account. All these problems and changes ... ugh.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 19, 2014)

> If this isn't frustrating enough, go check out newest updates the BB points thread. SMH


 I don't think I want to know!! I am worried that they are going to eliminate gift cards altogether.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jayeme (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just noticed the disclaimer at the very bottom of this pic. Has it always been there?? Pretty sure we were getting around shipping fees by tacking on something sampled from the month's box (like a $5 tea or chocolate), but now it's saying there has to be a $10 minimum. Errrr....




I found that out when I tried to order the They're Real! mini a couple of weeks ago - it's not even a $10 minimum, it has to be *over *$10 so even the products that cost $10 exactly (like the They're Real!) do not ship free anymore.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 19, 2014)

> > I just noticed the disclaimer at the very bottom of this pic. Has it always been there?? Pretty sure we were getting around shipping fees by tacking on something sampled from the month's box (like a $5 tea or chocolate), but now it's saying there has to be a $10 minimum. Errrr....
> 
> 
> I found that out when I tried to order the They're Real! mini a couple of weeks ago - it's not even a $10 minimum, it has to beÂ *overÂ *$10 so even the products that cost $10 exactly (like the They're Real!) do not ship free anymore.


 Now I see where the "Always Free Shipping for Aces" comes in.


----------



## jayeme (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Now I see where the "Always Free Shipping for Aces" comes in.

True! I'm not quite qualified for Aces yet though and I'm not sure if I want to be at the moment...my May box is going to be free because my March box had issues and they weren't able to replace it, and if that's a 5-item box I'll be at 492 points! And then I'd have to stay subbed another month or spend eight dollars to qualify. Meh. Let's see how all these changes (gift cards being unavailable, shipping issues, etc.) develop over the next couple of weeks...


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Apr 19, 2014)

> I just noticed the disclaimer at the very bottom of this pic. Has it always been there?? Pretty sure we were getting around shipping fees by tacking on something sampled from the month's box (like a $5 tea or chocolate), but now it's saying there has to be a $10 minimum. Errrr....


 It's been like this for a while. I remember in December or November when I tried to purchase tea it said free shipping if I bought at least two items along with the tea. However in January or February it changed to the $10 minimum which I thought was better. Edited- Oh and the tea was featured for that month.


----------



## tulippop (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Immediately tries to find the resolve to save up enough points for a Clarisonic*
I would try and save points for it too but mine expire soon and I have a 25% discount right now.  It kinda sucks though because just about everything I'm interested in is either sold out or not available for purchase yet.  It's really frustrating how long many of their products have been sold out for.


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 19, 2014)

I finally got my box today. It was one of those expectations vs. reality things. The Cynthia Rowley eyeliner literally creased on me within five minutes (I timed it). There's hardly any product in the Nyakio scrub packet, and I thought it smelled awful. The oil is a pretty generous amount, but, again, I really dislike the scent. I thought I'd like the Color Club polish, but the pearlescent finish just kinda made it look streaky and weird. I'm trying to watch what I eat, so the Kind Bar is really just sitting there taunting me. I'm just going to try and forget about this month altogether and hope may goes in a more positive direction.


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I finally got my box today. It was one of those expectations vs. reality things. The Cynthia Rowley eyeliner literally creased on me within five minutes (I timed it). There's hardly any product in the Nyakio scrub packet, and I thought it smelled awful. The oil is a pretty generous amount, but, again, I really dislike the scent. I thought I'd like the Color Club polish, but the pearlescent finish just kinda made it look streaky and weird. I'm trying to watch what I eat, so the Kind Bar is really just sitting there taunting me. I'm just going to try and forget about this month altogether and hope may goes in a more positive direction. 


The kind bar is supposed to be healthy so you shouldn't feel guilty about eating it! Plus it's delish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't used my Cynthia Rowley yet, but what do you mean it creased? I didn't even know eyeliner could crease..


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 19, 2014)

Yay!! My box is at my main post office so it should be getting it today!!

On newgistics it hasn't been updated since the 14th but it is updated on usps!

So make sure you check both newgistics and usps.


----------



## wanderingbean (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm one of the people who hasn't received a box for April yet because I did the bkr bottle deal. Neither my box nor my bkr bottle have shown up yet even after receiving the "sorry your box is delayed but will ship out on April 15th" email.

I called yesterday, and told them that and they were absolutely great about it.  They awarded me 200 points (100 for the bottle being delayed &amp; 100 for the box being delayed), and they shipped me out a second box free of charge.   She told me that if that box doesn't arrive within 10 days, I'll be refunded for the month of April.

Even though I'm super bummed that my box &amp; bottle haven't shown up yet (I've never had a box ship this late in all the time I've been with them--nearly 2 years), I'm pleased with how they handled it.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 19, 2014)

> I just noticed the disclaimer at the very bottom of this pic. Has it always been there?? Pretty sure we were getting around shipping fees by tacking on something sampled from the month's box (like a $5 tea or chocolate), but now it's saying there has to be a $10 minimum. Errrr....


 That specific text is new, but for as long as I can remember, they had a note on $10-and-under items that they only shipped free when buying at least one other item. They are clearly aiming this at the get-a-box-of-tea-for-free-shipping crowd, which kind of makes me wonder how their tea sales will go now that they have made this change.


----------



## bliss10977 (Apr 19, 2014)

> I'm one of the people who hasn't received a box for April yet because I did the bkr bottle deal. Neither my box nor my bkr bottle have shown up yet even after receiving the "sorry your box is delayed but will ship out on April 15th" email. I called yesterday, and told them that and they were absolutely great about it.Â  They awarded me 200 points (100 for the bottle being delayed &amp; 100 for the box being delayed), and they shipped me out a second box free of charge.Â Â  She told me that if that box doesn't arrive within 10 days, I'll be refunded for the month of April. Even though I'm super bummed that my box &amp; bottle haven't shown up yet (I've never had a box ship this late in all the time I've been with them--nearly 2 years), I'm pleased with how they handled it.


 I ordered the bottle too. My box finally showed up on the 17th with no bottle. I'm still waiting on an explanation. Ugh. Apparently logistics is "looking into it."


----------



## wadedl (Apr 19, 2014)

> I finally got my box today. It was one of those expectations vs. reality things. The Cynthia Rowley eyeliner literally creased on me within five minutes (I timed it). There's hardly any product in the Nyakio scrub packet, and I thought it smelled awful. The oil is a pretty generous amount, but, again, I really dislike the scent. I thought I'd like the Color Club polish, but the pearlescent finish just kinda made it look streaky and weird. I'm trying to watch what I eat, so the Kind Bar is really just sitting there taunting me. I'm just going to try and forget about this month altogether and hope may goes in a more positive direction.Â


 I would give it another chance if the weather was anything like what we had in San Diego yesterday. I put my trusty LancÃ´me eye pencil on walked straight to the car and had a brown mess around my eyes by the time I got there. I just wiped off as much as I could and drove to get my hair cut. I hate humidity! I realize how spoiled we are in SoCal, everyone complains if it's below 75 or above 85 and any variation in normal humidity.


----------



## tulippop (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm kind of curious, who here is still missing their box(es)?  

o/


----------



## Witchypoo (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm still missing mine along with the Bkr bottle.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's been sitting in TN since the 10th with no movement.  I emailed them but haven't heard back yet.....


----------



## Antidentite (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm kind of curious, who here is still missing their box(es)?  

o/


I'm still missing my box on my main account that I've had for almost 3 years.  I'm not too concerned since I'm not really getting anything I'm excited about.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 19, 2014)

color club just isn't meant to work on me... just got the white one (heirloom pearls?) and 3 hours later its like chip city over here. i even used seche vite!


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I would give it another chance if the weather was anything like what we had in San Diego yesterday. I put my trusty LancÃ´me eye pencil on walked straight to the car and had a brown mess around my eyes by the time I got there. I just wiped off as much as I could and drove to get my hair cut. I hate humidity! I realize how spoiled we are in SoCal, everyone complains if it's below 75 or above 85 and any variation in normal humidity.

It's pointless. I have yet to meet an eyeliner that didn't transfer to my crease during the day. From cheap to very expensive. I'm convinced my face just doesn't want me to wear makeup because it rejects all forms of it.


----------



## onelilspark (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  color club just isn't meant to work on me... just got the white one (heirloom pearls?) and 3 hours later its like chip city over here. i even used seche vite! 
I used it and put glitter polish over it.  It's not my favorite, I'm not sure I'll be using it again.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *onelilspark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I used it and put glitter polish over it.  It's not my favorite, I'm not sure I'll be using it again.
i feel like just throwing away all 3 colors i got this month. life is too short to stress about gloopy nail polish.


----------



## jayeme (Apr 19, 2014)

I got my last box today, and this month was overall pretty disappointing...I'm not keeping much of what I got, most of it is going straight on the trade list (and a lot of it has already been traded away in the swaps thread). The items that would have probably been my favorites (TheBalm, Sumita in both colors) were things I already owned! And I'm not excited about the No. 4 or the Color Club or the Kind Bars. Meh. Oh well, at least having stuff I don't love means I can trade for something I do, and hopefully those things go to someone who is excited about them!


----------



## dressupthedog (Apr 19, 2014)

> i feel like just throwing away all 3 colors i got this month. life is too short to stress about gloopy nail polish.


 This is true. But girl, you need some polish thinner. http://www.sallybeauty.com/Nail-Polish-Thinner/SBS-163400,default,pd.html It's cheap, and it's a huge bottle so it will last forever.


----------



## tulippop (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I'm still missing my box on my main account that I've had for almost 3 years.  I'm not too concerned since I'm not really getting anything I'm excited about. 
I'm missing 3 boxes (excessive I know but in my defense one of those boxes used to be my mom's).  At this point I'm wondering if I'll ever see them.


----------



## wanderingbean (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Witchypoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm still missing mine along with the Bkr bottle.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's been sitting in TN since the 10th with no movement.  I emailed them but haven't heard back yet.....

Has anyone received the Bkr bottle?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is true. But girl, you need some polish thinner.

http://www.sallybeauty.com/Nail-Polish-Thinner/SBS-163400,default,pd.html

It's cheap, and it's a huge bottle so it will last forever.
lol i knooooow. i whine about this every month. one day, yes, i will pick some up!


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 19, 2014)

So I got my box and this is my first time with the subscription. I was wondering how do you review the items for points? Would I just go into the shop and look for my items?


----------



## tulippop (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MaryJane80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I got my box and this is my first time with the subscription. I was wondering how do you review the items for points? Would I just go into the shop and look for my items?
You can do that.  It's easier to go to the link at the top Box &gt; Women's Box.  It'll show you your box along with all of the items you got + links.  Just easier that way.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 19, 2014)

> lol i knooooow. i whine about this every month. one day, yes, i will pick some up!Â


 I feel like nail polish thinner is one of those products that is just really not fun to buy. Beauty Blenders and Clarisonic brush heads also fall into this category for me. It's just boring and I don't want to spend my money on it. Plus, I have lots of big bottles of stuff to keep track of as is. So basically I can see where you are coming from. If only Julep made some, I'd be all over it! (I have jules to spend.)


----------



## LindaD (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MaryJane80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I got my box and this is my first time with the subscription. I was wondering how do you review the items for points? Would I just go into the shop and look for my items?
Your box items should already be corralled for you in one page: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1

If it hasn't updated with your items, e-mail CS to have them manually update it for you, since your items need to be linked to your account before you can review them (make sure you're getting a survey-like page with a whole bunch of questions instead of one that has only a box for your written review).


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Your box items should already be corralled for you in one page: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1

If it hasn't updated with your items, e-mail CS to have them manually update it for you, since your items need to be linked to your account before you can review them (make sure you're getting a survey-like page with a whole bunch of questions instead of one that has only a box for your written review).
This is what my page looks like. I don't see any survey-like page and when I click on the time it goes straight to the item in the shop. I'm guess that means my the items aren't linked to my account?


----------



## wadedl (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's pointless. I have yet to meet an eyeliner that didn't transfer to my crease during the day. From cheap to very expensive. I'm convinced my face just doesn't want me to wear makeup because it rejects all forms of it.
I used to be the same way. Too Faced primer and MAKE UP FOR EVER

Aqua Black Waterproof Cream Eye Shadow. I asked the person at Sephora the longest lasting combo and that it what she told me. The sales girl told me not to do it because I would never get it off.  I don't recall what she was trying to convince me to get. I did not need waterproof makeup remover but it did stay all day. It would have been a great thing to have yesterday when my eyeliner melted.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 19, 2014)

Still waiting on my fourth box to ship (i only opened this account for the 200 point glitch).  I cheated and checked out my referral link and it said that I sampled this:





Too bad the only new thing I have yet to try is the perfume, smh.  Oh well, lol


----------



## bliss10977 (Apr 19, 2014)

> Has anyone received the Bkr bottle?


I'm curious about this too, since mine is MIA


----------



## LindaD (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MaryJane80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Your box items should already be corralled for you in one page: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1

If it hasn't updated with your items, e-mail CS to have them manually update it for you, since your items need to be linked to your account before you can review them (make sure you're getting a survey-like page with a whole bunch of questions instead of one that has only a box for your written review).
This is what my page looks like. I don't see any survey-like page and when I click on the time it goes straight to the item in the shop. I'm guess that means my the items aren't linked to my account?





Whoops, sorry. It looks like they're properly linked. So click on the item to go to the item page, and at the right side of the page, under the name of the item there's a link, "Write a Review", and it will bring up the survey page.


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whoops, sorry. It looks like they're properly linked. So click on the item to go to the item page, and at the right side of the page, under the name of the item there's a link, "Write a Review", and it will bring up the survey page.

I got it!! Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 19, 2014)

if anyone is still lusting over a BKR bottle, GAP (or mine, at least) has them! I saw black and blue ones in the clearance for $20 and other colors were also available but not on clearance. I'm pretty sure you can use coupons on them too if you happen to see them in store.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 19, 2014)

Did anyone get Box #29 and can tell me which color the eyeliner is? I can't tell if that's plum or black. This box:


----------



## LadyK (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone get Box #29 and can tell me which color the eyeliner is? I can't tell if that's plum or black. This box:




I got that box and the liner was black.  



  I was hoping for plum but it will find a good home.


----------



## morethanaohk (Apr 19, 2014)

> Still waiting on my fourth box to ship (i only opened this account for the 200 point glitch). Â I cheated and checked out my referral link and it said that I sampled this:
> 
> Too bad the only new thing I have yet to try is the perfume, smh. Â Oh well, lol


 How do you do that?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got that box and the liner was black.  



  I was hoping for plum but it will find a good home.  
Boo both my liner boxes were black! Thanks for letting me know though


----------



## Tamarin (Apr 19, 2014)

Women's pick 2s are back in stock!  Just placed some orders...wanted to get some other stuff but it is out of stock...grrr...I'm sitting on an anniversary code and really want to use it.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morethanaohk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


How do you do that?
go to https://www.birchbox.com/shop/referral/index/?ref=account-landing, scroll down to share this link anywhere, cut and paste the link and put it in your browser area, and voila! there are the items.


----------



## jayeme (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Still waiting on my fourth box to ship (i only opened this account for the 200 point glitch).  I cheated and checked out my referral link and it said that I sampled this:





Too bad the only new thing I have yet to try is the perfume, smh.  Oh well, lol

Pretty sure that's not accurate - I did the same thing before my box page on one of my accounts updated a few days ago, and saw the exact same items that you see. That's not at all what I got - I actually got yet another dupe of the Yogini, No.4, CC, Sumita, and Kind Bar. Also, some of those items aren't even being sent out this month. I think checking the referral link is only accurate if your box info has updated in your account already.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Pretty sure that's not accurate - I did the same thing before my box page on one of my accounts updated a few days ago, and saw the exact same items that you see. That's not at all what I got - I actually got yet another dupe of the Yogini, No.4, CC, Sumita, and Kind Bar. Also, some of those items aren't even being sent out this month. I think checking the referral link is only accurate if your box info has updated in your account already.
oh ok. that's good to know. thank you. my box should ship on monday.


----------



## jayeme (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh ok. that's good to know. thank you. my box should ship on monday.

Hopefully it updates for you soon! Or, I guess some people like to wait and be surprised, but I'm too impatient for that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Angelalh (Apr 19, 2014)

never mind... had to scroll down to see my answer &gt;p


----------



## ashleylind (Apr 19, 2014)

> i feel like just throwing away all 3 colors i got this month. life is too short to stress about gloopy nail polish.


 I'm not impressed with mine either and don't plan on keeping it. I don't understand of something can be goopy and streaky at the same time, but it was. And the dry time for it was insane. And yeah, mine was chipping within 24 hours as well.


----------



## Elena K (Apr 19, 2014)

here is what I got. A bit disappointed this month. Mostly because I got dry shampoo and didn't get a nail polish... Black eyeliner and Paula's choice exfoliant are nice


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 19, 2014)

I DID IT!!! I made it spoiler free! First time since my very first box last June.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the BB gods rewarded me nicely with probably the best box I've received yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOVE the silver liner, will be used tomorrow, so will the blue polish. Hello seven item box!! Woo hoo!


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 19, 2014)

> Hopefully it updates for you soon! Or, I guess some people like to wait and be surprised, but I'm too impatient for that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too lol. Ain't nobody got time for that!


> I DID IT!!! I made it spoiler free! First time since my very first box last June.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the BB gods rewarded me nicely with probably the best box I've received yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOVE the silver liner, will be used tomorrow, so will the blue polish. Hello seven item box!! Woo hoo!


 Box twins! I loved that box too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 20, 2014)

> I'm not impressed with mine either and don't plan on keeping it. I don't understand of something can be goopy and streaky at the same time, but it was. And the dry time for it was insane. And yeah, mine was chipping within 24 hours as well.


 Mine not only chipped within a day, I got a dent in it the next day after painting them before bed! And the white didn't look like the bottle color, it looks dirty. The green is holding up well on my toes, but everything holds up on my toes. I hate getting rid of stuff, but I have two bottles of the white and I hate it more than I've ever hated any polish.


----------



## Linnake (Apr 20, 2014)

2 questions:  Was the bkr bottle the add on this month? I would have totally bought that if it was but I never got an email about it.  Second, anyone else having issues reviewing products?  And, darn it, I think my account got hacked because I had to change my password so that sucks.


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 20, 2014)

I think I might be the only one who likes the nail polish lol

I got the white one. I had no problem applying it all. It wasn't think and goopy, plus it dried really fast. Also, the color looks like the color in the bottle.

&amp;&amp; I have no problem reviewing the products. I'm actually reviewing the Sumita liner now.

Which I hated the liner. It does go on smoothly but it became flaky, and the color went to the crease of my eyelids.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 20, 2014)

Okay, I'm very irritated at the moment and need some assistance. I have been searching the B/S/T thread and can't figure out how to either post in the April BB Swap thread or create my own list of items for trades. I've subscribed to everything and read all the FAQs and can't determine why I'm unable to post. If someone could PM me to tell me how, I'd be most grateful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## devadorned (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MaryJane80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I might be the only one who likes the nail polish lol

I got the white one. I had no problem applying it all. It wasn't think and goopy, plus it dried really fast. Also, the color looks like the color in the bottle.

&amp;&amp; I have no problem reviewing the products. I'm actually reviewing the Sumita liner now.

Which I hated the liner. It does go on smoothly but it became flaky, and the color went to the crease of my eyelids.

I like it too actually! And good thing, since I now have 3 of these mini bottles lol.


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 20, 2014)

> wait. i can't keep my BB threads straight.Â  1. i'm trying to buy a gift card with points. $110 gift card is my only option (i do have enough points to cover that) but it pops into my cart as like a yearly-sub gift. someone else is running into this problem...i feel like i saw someone post about this earlier. how do i get out of that? 2. its not letting me use a gift card and points in the same order (an order with actual stuff), anyone else run into this? xposted into the bb points thread.Â


 I hope they're not 'catching on' or changing the ability to buy gift cards with points. ðŸ˜© Edit, because I forgot to add: I was trying to do the same just now with the same results. My moms account had 230 points and I have $70 in points &amp; gift cards between my two accounts. I was hoping to have $90 ready to splurge after these whole warehouse/shipping/OOS issues got straightened out.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I hope they're not 'catching on' or changing the ability to buy gift cards with points. ðŸ˜©

Edit, because I forgot to add: I was trying to do the same just now with the same results. My moms account had 230 points and I have $70 in points &amp; gift cards between my two accounts. I was hoping to have $90 ready to splurge after these whole warehouse/shipping/OOS issues got straightened out.
Me too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have never actually transferred points this way but of course NOW I need to and NOW I can't. Don't do this to me, Birchbox!

Sorta OT, but this silly Buzzfeed quiz has a Birchbox shoutout at the beginning:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/juliegerstein/are-you-a-beauty-addict


----------



## Angelalh (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have never actually transferred points this way but of course NOW I need to and NOW I can't. Don't do this to me, Birchbox!

Sorta OT, but this silly Buzzfeed quiz has a Birchbox shoutout at the beginning:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/juliegerstein/are-you-a-beauty-addict
heh it was fun

Are You A Beauty Addict? You checked off 60 out of 100 on this list!   the only reason its not higher is because i loathe things like instagram and pintrest and refuse to even go on the websites


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 20, 2014)

Lolol I got a 90 on the quiz!


----------



## lilpapsgirl (Apr 20, 2014)

I am also in the same boat with my bkr bottle. I ordered and the money was taken out of my account but no sign of my bottle... Kind of annoyed.


----------



## bliss10977 (Apr 20, 2014)

> I am also in the same boat with my bkr bottle. I ordered and the money was taken out of my account but no sign of my bottle... Kind of annoyed.


 I'm kind of annoyed too. I've been waiting on an answer since Thursday.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 20, 2014)

I got 69 on the quiz!  And now I have a story to go post in the Midsummer swap thread!


----------



## gemstone (Apr 20, 2014)

Okay I haven't been on the forums in a few days, but did anyone else get 100 points deducted because of an "upload error" ?  It is on my account that I used to code that was accidentally giving people 200 points.  This is very unlike birchbox, who in the past has just corrected the problem and honored glitch.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 20, 2014)

> Okay I haven't been on the forums in a few days, but did anyone else get 100 points deducted because of an "upload error" ? Â It is on my account that I used to code that was accidentally giving people 200 points. Â This is very unlike birchbox, who in the past has just corrected the problem and honored glitch.


 Yup a bunch of us did. You'll see the convo here and on the Points thread. I sent an email and got it back. But, right now there's tons of issues in flipping points to GCs and using GC/point combos in an order


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 20, 2014)

I tried the Supergoop CC cream from this month's box, and I really liked it!  I wasn't that excited to receive it in my box because BB/CC creams don't usually wow me, but this one seems to work perfectly for me.  I think I'll pick up a full size when I run out of my current stash.


----------



## chelsealady (Apr 20, 2014)

I personally haven't had any issues. Knock on wood. But I did go ahead and canceled my second account. My first box is a yearly. I'm just not having good feelings about birchbox with all that has been going on. I hope they get everything straightened out and I'll resub.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 20, 2014)

Super late on everything around here, but my box this month came late, but was okay. I like the nyako scrubs and oil, but I'd have rather gotten a deluxe sample of one of their products than three tiny samples of different ones. No biggie, though.  I like the silver liner, and I got the blue Color Club and it's a super cute color. The kind bar was good.

Has anyone tried the Keims shampoo? I hate trying shampoos without coordinating conditioners, but I'm curious if this one is worth it!


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 20, 2014)

> Okay I haven't been on the forums in a few days, but did anyone else get 100 points deducted because of an "upload error" ? Â It is on my account that I used to code that was accidentally giving people 200 points. Â This is very unlike birchbox, who in the past has just corrected the problem and honored glitch.


 I had 100 pts deducted from my 2nd account even though I only got 100 points from the code. I sent a really pleasent FB message to BB and they appologized and gave them back.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 20, 2014)

> Super late on everything around here, but my box this month came late, but was okay. I like the nyako scrubs and oil, but I'd have rather gotten a deluxe sample of one of their products than three tiny samples of different ones. No biggie, though. Â I like the silver liner, and I got the blue Color Club and it's a super cute color. The kind bar was good. Has anyone tried the Keims shampoo? I hate trying shampoos without coordinating conditioners, but I'm curious if this one is worth it!


 It has macadamia, so I'm not going to try it. Plus, it smells weird--like citrus, not peppermint. The only shampoo that ever gave me scalp pimples and horrible itching was Organix Macadamia, so I'm not trying anything else with it any time soon.


----------



## antonella (Apr 20, 2014)

I received my birchbox but not the water bottle the bkr I wonder y


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 20, 2014)

> Super late on everything around here, but my box this month came late, but was okay. I like the nyako scrubs and oil, but I'd have rather gotten a deluxe sample of one of their products than three tiny samples of different ones. No biggie, though. Â I like the silver liner, and I got the blue Color Club and it's a super cute color. The kind bar was good. Has anyone tried the Keims shampoo? I hate trying shampoos without coordinating conditioners, but I'm curious if this one is worth it!


 I got the Keims last month. It's fine, nothing special. The smell is just blah, which is better than the stench of the no. 4. It worked well. I wouldn't buy it, but having the sample is fine.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 20, 2014)

I loved the Keims it makes my hair super shiny. I traded for another and bought it. I gave gotten compliments on both the smell and shine. I don't use conditioner with it just hair oil on my tips. I find conditioner was making my tips too soft and fluffy not good with a bob.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Super late on everything around here, but my box this month came late, but was okay. I like the nyako scrubs and oil, but I'd have rather gotten a deluxe sample of one of their products than three tiny samples of different ones. No biggie, though.  I like the silver liner, and I got the blue Color Club and it's a super cute color. The kind bar was good.

Has anyone tried the Keims shampoo? I hate trying shampoos without coordinating conditioners, but I'm curious if this one is worth it!
I really love the Keims shampoo and its scent. I'm seriously considering buying the full size and the body wash because I like the scent so much.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really love the Keims shampoo and its scent. I'm seriously considering buying the full size and the body wash because I like the scent so much. 
Agreed. I finally tried my Keims sample when I went out of town this weekend, and its one of the few shampoos that birchbox has given me that has made my hair feel NICE. the rest of them all make my hair super oily. The smell is soooo nice and different! And I also love how it's VERY affordable compared to most of their other shampoos. That is definitely one I would buy.

I think another reason why its a good shampoo for me is because I don't care that there isn't a matching conditioner, I don't use conditioner. Just BP spray post showering.


----------



## page5 (Apr 20, 2014)

I didn't like the keims shampoo at all. I have thick hair and it left my hair tangled. I did not care for the scent either.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 20, 2014)

I have 3 samples of that Keims shampoo! I wanna use it but I'm scared to disrupt the peace that is currently a pimple-free scalp ...


----------



## ashleylind (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really love the Keims shampoo and its scent. I'm seriously considering buying the full size and the body wash because I like the scent so much. 

I agree. I absolutely love the scent as well. And the price doesn't make me want to cry either, which is a plus.


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 20, 2014)

My hair at least still looks good the day after washing it with Keims, which is more than I can say for the no. 4. My hair was so greasy and gross after using it and the mask.


----------



## katyrn (Apr 20, 2014)

This is funny. I didn't enjoy the Keims for myself... it made my hair tangled and really did nothing for it. However, I used it to bathe my dog this weekend and it was so wonderful!! It made her smell very good and I would use it again on her. Makes me wish that I had another sample!!


----------



## LizGeary (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CurlyTails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I tried the Supergoop CC cream from this month's box, and I really liked it!  I wasn't that excited to receive it in my box because BB/CC creams don't usually wow me, but this one seems to work perfectly for me.  I think I'll pick up a full size when I run out of my current stash.
oh DITTO! I'm sold.


----------



## Spazkatt (Apr 20, 2014)

> I tried the Supergoop CC cream from this month's box, and I really liked it!  I wasn't that excited to receive it in my box because BB/CC creams don't usually wow me, but this one seems to work perfectly for me.  I think I'll pick up a full size when I run out of my current stash.


 Same here, just ordered it! Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## pink65419 (Apr 20, 2014)

http://ushoteliers.gilchristsoames.com/about.php/who_who_we_are Birchbox and the hotel amenities did anyone else notice this?


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Super late on everything around here, but my box this month came late, but was okay. I like the nyako scrubs and oil, but I'd have rather gotten a deluxe sample of one of their products than three tiny samples of different ones. No biggie, though.  I like the silver liner, and I got the blue Color Club and it's a super cute color. The kind bar was good.

Has anyone tried the Keims shampoo? I hate trying shampoos without coordinating conditioners, but I'm curious if this one is worth it!
I got the shampoo this month and I really like it! I recently dyed my hair and my hair has been looking sorta dead and it made my hair not only super soft, but it was also super shiny and nice looking. I'd totally buy a full size if I ever run out of my shampoo supply.


----------



## Linnake (Apr 21, 2014)

Speaking of shampoo!  Who's tried the Davines Oi? I like how my hair looks but the smell is really bad.  It totally reminds me of how my hair smells after I get it colored.  Really overpowering!  Does anyone know if all of the formulas smell the same? I wanted to try the products for color treated hair.


----------



## caseybean025 (Apr 21, 2014)

> Speaking of shampoo! Â Who's tried the Davines Oi? I like how my hair looks but the smell is really bad. Â It totally reminds me of how my hair smells after I get it colored. Â Really overpowering! Â Does anyone know if all of the formulas smell the same? I wanted to try the products for color treated hair.Â


 I got a sample of this in a pick 2 recently... I used it once and it's been sitting in my shower ever since for the same reason. It smells like very strong ammonia to me. Super unpleasant!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 21, 2014)

So...I placed an order two weeks ago for the Arcona Cranberry Gommage, Rosanna Medium Vessel, Rosanna Tray, &amp; a pick two. Got my shipping notice for the order and only the Arcona was on it. I e-mailed CS &amp; it took them a while to get back to me, but I was told the rest of my order was out of stock indefinitely and they'd refund my points. 

Well, my order showed up yesterday with everything except the pick two (which was free anyway, so that's not a huge deal). The problem is..I already spent the points they refunded and now I ended up getting my entire first order. 

Has anyone ever had something similar happen? I want to let them know about it, but I'm kind of curious how they'll handle it since I already basically spent the points twice.


----------



## jayeme (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So...I placed an order two weeks ago for the Arcona Cranberry Gommage, Rosanna Medium Vessel, Rosanna Tray, &amp; a pick two. Got my shipping notice for the order and only the Arcona was on it. I e-mailed CS &amp; it took them a while to get back to me, but I was told the rest of my order was out of stock indefinitely and they'd refund my points. 

Well, my order showed up yesterday with everything except the pick two (which was free anyway, so that's not a huge deal). The problem is..I already spent the points they refunded and now I ended up getting my entire first order. 

Has anyone ever had something similar happen? I want to let them know about it, but I'm kind of curious how they'll handle it since I already basically spent the points twice. 

Honestly I just wouldn't mention it to them...their mistake, your lucky day!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 22, 2014)

For any other techy inclined mut users:

Birchbox announced its B round of funding today! 60mil, bringing the total to 71.9mil with a valuation of 465mil! craycray

they also released updated subscriber numbers, over *800,000!! *

no wonder they have so many variations now.

it's definitely getting very mainstream, there are at least 4 other girls who get boxes in my building, at the mail desk I used to know the pink box was mine, now its practically always somebody else's with a different apt. # scribbled on the side. the desk guy said that lots of people have asked about my boxes over the past year, so they are like real life referrals minus referral points :/ for graze too. lol helps that the boxes are bright pink and say  BIRCHBOX all over.


----------



## AMaas (Apr 22, 2014)

New LE box is available! http://www.birchbox.com/shop/limited-edition-in-full-bloom


----------



## gemstone (Apr 23, 2014)

In Full Bloom value:

Cecilia Wong Skincare Anti-Aging Rose Serum Spray (deluxe sample)
JUARA Tiare Jasmine Tea Bath &amp; Shower Gel (deluxe sample)
Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polish™ Hot Cloth Cleanser Starter Kit (travel size)
MAKE Satin Finish Powder Blush in Geisha $30
Soap &amp; Paper Factory Shea Butter Hand Cream (assorted scents) $18
tenoverten Nail Polish in Spring (deluxe sample)
TOCCA Fragrance Rollerball in Giulietta $20
TokyoMilk by Margot Elena Bon Bon Lip Balm in Rose Water $10
Votivo Aromatic Travel Tin in Rush of Rose $12

I know there was some discussion on whether or not this box was a good deal when the news first leaked because of all the deluxe/travel sizes- but I am at a $90 before even trying to calculate in the products you can't buy in the size included.


----------



## Ashitude (Apr 23, 2014)

I got back from a week long vacation and got to open all 4 of my boxes on the same day. Great welcome home mail.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amidea (Apr 23, 2014)

booo i apologize if this has already been mentioned (i'm like 1000 posts behind) but why is chuao not for sale at the moment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not out of stock either, it says to check back during the "holiday season".  chuao was my go to to bring up my orders a little bit and the best way for me to get it.  i have to wait til holiday season to get more??


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 23, 2014)

amidea said:


> booo i apologize if this has already been mentioned (i'm like 1000 posts behind) but why is chuao not for sale at the moment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not out of stock either, it says to check back during the "holiday season".  chuao was my go to to bring up my orders a little bit and the best way for me to get it.  i have to wait til holiday season to get more??


My guess is that with summer coming soon it el be hit and it might melt.

This is my first time with Birchbox, so I'm not sure if they usually have this during the hot seasons.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 23, 2014)

got the full bloom box and sumita mascara for my mom today for 40 cents!!!!

i was going to save up my points for a big haul but she deserves a nice present and she really enjoyed the mother's day box last year too (more so than her gift sub, i think).

but, i was annoyed that pick 2's weren't in stock when i ordered, for men or women. i know they have to package and restock them but it seems like it's been a big trend lately.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 23, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> got the full bloom box and sumita mascara for my mom today for 40 cents!!!!
> 
> i was going to save up my points for a big haul but she deserves a nice present and she really enjoyed the mother's day box last year too (more so than her gift sub, i think).
> 
> but, i was annoyed that pick 2's weren't in stock when i ordered, for men or women. i know they have to package and restock them but it seems like it's been a big trend lately.


I was thinking about getting it, but I used my 25% off on an order this month already (so I gotta wait til next month until it's active again). My mother's in China right now and prefers Estee Lauder anyway, and while I like the contents, a few of the items are dupe for me personally... even though it is a great set and great value, I feel like I'd get more out of buying things I specifically need and have been putting off... like a foundation (Jouer MMT ;_; )

But we'll see how I feel in a few days. The difference between 20% off coupon and 25% is like $3 XD If I like it that much, I can hopefully grab it before it runs out.

Are the men's pick twos out of stock too?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 23, 2014)

Just called to see about my full sized order from the 16th that has still not shipped and got another--things are running late because of the move reply.  The same thing they have been saying for two months--no offer of points or apologies, just "I am sure it will go out soon, and they will send you an e-mail when it ships".  Great--thanks.  :angry:


----------



## gemstone (Apr 23, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> I was thinking about getting it, but I used my 25% off on an order this month already (so I gotta wait til next month until it's active again). My mother's in China right now and prefers Estee Lauder anyway, and while I like the contents, a few of the items are dupe for me personally... even though it is a great set and great value, I feel like I'd get more out of buying things I specifically need and have been putting off... like a foundation (Jouer MMT ;_; )
> 
> But we'll see how I feel in a few days. The difference between 20% off coupon and 25% is like $3 XD If I like it that much, I can hopefully grab it before it runs out.
> 
> Are the men's pick twos out of stock too?


Unfortunately, I highly doubt it will still be in stock this time next month.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 23, 2014)

I just ordered the new LE box. Some of it is going to my mom, some to myself because there are a few things I know she won't like: anything rose scented, specifically. Can't say I'm thrilled about the pick 2's being out of stock, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I used my points to get it, but I really want to start hoarding points to save up for the Clarisonic. I told myself I didn't want one for the past year but I keep coming back to the idea of getting one. If I'm going to bite the bullet it might as well be using BB points!


----------



## Jaly (Apr 23, 2014)

I was hoping to get the LE In Full Bloom box with the mobile 20, Mom50 and Diamond Tray codes...  =_=

When I tried, the website told me one promo code per order...  

My understanding was that with Birchbox you can stack their promo codes..   did they take it away or am I doing my order wrong?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 23, 2014)

Jaly said:


> I was hoping to get the LE In Full Bloom box with the mobile 20, Mom50 and Diamond Tray codes...  =_=
> 
> When I tried, the website told me one promo code per order...
> 
> My understanding was that with Birchbox you can stack their promo codes..   did they take it away or am I doing my order wrong?


You definitely cannot stack promo codes on their site.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 23, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> I was thinking about getting it, but I used my 25% off on an order this month already (so I gotta wait til next month until it's active again). My mother's in China right now and prefers Estee Lauder anyway, and while I like the contents, a few of the items are dupe for me personally... even though it is a great set and great value, I feel like I'd get more out of buying things I specifically need and have been putting off... like a foundation (Jouer MMT ;_; )
> 
> But we'll see how I feel in a few days. The difference between 20% off coupon and 25% is like $3 XD If I like it that much, I can hopefully grab it before it runs out.
> 
> Are the men's pick twos out of stock too?


the men's ones were out of stock when i checked last night, but not sure about now.


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 23, 2014)

Help! just gifted myself a gift card from one account to the other to buy the in full bloom box, and I never got the gift card email, one hour later. Usually they come through to me instantly. I checked the order, and it says complete, not under review, like I've seen some other people have problems with. And triple checked my email address to make sure I typed it in correctly! Should I give it more time or call birchbox? I feel like they would just tell me it'll come just wait blah blah blah, but I need instant gratification here! Plus I want to get the box asap in case it sells out.

ETA: I called and they resent me the gift card code to my main email account. I'm glad I called! Still haven't gotten the original email though...


----------



## normajean2008 (Apr 23, 2014)

I got the full bloom box last night before they claimed it'd be available.  No pick two mystery, but oh well.  I was waiting and waiting for this box to go active, and was going to use my points/gift cards on it, but couldn't wait long enough.  I ended up buying other stuff with points/gift cards, and then paying for this box.  At least it is in the Mother's day shop, and counts for the 50 extra points promo! 

Does anybody know if the nail polish is actually a deluxe mini, or full size?  It shows a full size bottle in all the box pictures, but is listed as deluxe mini.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Apr 23, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> Help! just gifted myself a gift card from one account to the other to buy the in full bloom box, and I never got the gift card email, one hour later. Usually they come through to me instantly. I checked the order, and it says complete, not under review, like I've seen some other people have problems with. And triple checked my email address to make sure I typed it in correctly! Should I give it more time or call birchbox?


if it says complete i would call birchbox, usually i get them instantly. did you check when you wanted it to be delivered? i know that it has that option and maybe you clicked something other than immediately


----------



## Witchypoo (Apr 23, 2014)

Am I the only person who hasn't gotten their April box?  

Did anyone who order the Bkr bottle get it yet?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 23, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> if it says complete i would call birchbox, usually i get them instantly. did you check when you wanted it to be delivered? i know that it has that option and maybe you clicked something other than immediately


Back when we were allowed to make $10 gc purchases (are we allowed to again?) it sometimes took a whole 12 hours. I bought them at like 8pm and got them the next morning. I wouldn't be worried just yet. If it's been a whole day and you don't get it, I would call then :X


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 23, 2014)

My second account still hasn't shipped or loaded (obviously). Having said that, I'm kind of tempted to get the LE box, but I know I will regret spending all my points for it, so I'm holding.


----------



## camel11 (Apr 23, 2014)

http://hip2save.com/2014/04/23/amazon-15-kind-healthy-grains-gluten-free-granola-bars-only-10-23-shipped-just-68%c2%a2-per-bar/

3 boxes of the KIND bars we sampled for $10 on amazon!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 23, 2014)

I have a clicky truck for my second box!  But the box contents still haven't uploaded... dang it!  Soon my precious... soon...

:wub:


----------



## chaostheory (Apr 23, 2014)

camel11 said:


> http://hip2save.com/2014/04/23/amazon-15-kind-healthy-grains-gluten-free-granola-bars-only-10-23-shipped-just-68%c2%a2-per-bar/
> 
> 3 boxes of the KIND bars we sampled for $10 on amazon!



Am I mistaken or do you only get that price if you "subscribe and save" which means it comes monthly, like auto ship ?


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 23, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> Am I mistaken or do you only get that price if you "subscribe and save" which means it comes monthly, like auto ship ?


I saw a $10.75-ish price on the just one time order   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a little more per bar, but I figure less than a dollar isn't much!


----------



## camel11 (Apr 23, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> Am I mistaken or do you only get that price if you "subscribe and save" which means it comes monthly, like auto ship ?


Well, the non-subscribe and save price is about .50 higher.  But, S&amp;S you pick "ship every x months" then can go and cancel the subscription after you receive the first shipment.  the discount is not contingent on actually getting future shipments.


----------



## Tamarin (Apr 23, 2014)

camel11 said:


> http://hip2save.com/2014/04/23/amazon-15-kind-healthy-grains-gluten-free-granola-bars-only-10-23-shipped-just-68%c2%a2-per-bar/
> 
> 3 boxes of the KIND bars we sampled for $10 on amazon!


The price for a one-time order is pretty similar to the price on birchbox, but it's prime-eligible, so free 2-day shipping no matter what.  and probably also faster than BB at this rate...


----------



## Tamarin (Apr 23, 2014)

on the note of shipping...I ordered some stuff over the weekend on both accounts to take advantage of points and codes and I just got emails with 100 apology points on both accounts...because my orders are delayed.  All the items I ordered were in stock and a lot of them were still in stock as of last night.


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 23, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> Help! just gifted myself a gift card from one account to the other to buy the in full bloom box, and I never got the gift card email, one hour later. Usually they come through to me instantly. I checked the order, and it says complete, not under review, like I've seen some other people have problems with. And triple checked my email address to make sure I typed it in correctly! Should I give it more time or call birchbox? I feel like they would just tell me it'll come just wait blah blah blah, but I need instant gratification here! Plus I want to get the box asap in case it sells out.
> 
> ETA: I called and they resent me the gift card code to my main email account. I'm glad I called! Still haven't gotten the original email though...


So I just got the generic email saying sorry for the delay for your order because of our facility move etc., here's a 100 points. The only I've had recently was this gift card order. Weird, but ok I'll take the $10 in points back for the $10 in points I just cashed out.


----------



## bliss10977 (Apr 23, 2014)

Witchypoo said:


> Am I the only person who hasn't gotten their April box?
> 
> Did anyone who order the Bkr bottle get it yet?


I got my box, but not the water bottle. According to an email I received today, it just shipped(they didn't send tracking). On my order history it says "on hold." Hmmm...


----------



## jayeme (Apr 24, 2014)

This is weird: I placed an order last week for the Meet Matt(e) Nude set and a pick 2. Still haven't received a shipping notice. Today, I got the generic "here's 100 pts sorry for the delay" email....And a notification from UPS MyChoice that a package from Birchbox will be delivered tomorrow. But that's the only thing I'm expecting from BB! So, we'll see what's in that box......I'm curious now! Whatever it is, they apparently don't know they've sent it to me.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 24, 2014)

jayeme said:


> This is weird: I placed an order last week for the Meet Matt(e) Nude set and a pick 2. Still haven't received a shipping notice. Today, I got the generic "here's 100 pts sorry for the delay" email....And a notification from UPS MyChoice that a package from Birchbox will be delivered tomorrow. But that's the only thing I'm expecting from BB! So, we'll see what's in that box......I'm curious now! Whatever it is, they apparently don't know they've sent it to me.


Pretty sure the pick twos are out of stock, so you'll probably get the Meet Matt(e) and no pick two. Just assuming because I got the same e-mail and the pick two is the only thing I ordered.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulippop (Apr 24, 2014)

jayeme said:


> This is weird: I placed an order last week for the Meet Matt(e) Nude set and a pick 2. Still haven't received a shipping notice. Today, I got the generic "here's 100 pts sorry for the delay" email....And a notification from UPS MyChoice that a package from Birchbox will be delivered tomorrow. But that's the only thing I'm expecting from BB! So, we'll see what's in that box......I'm curious now! Whatever it is, they apparently don't know they've sent it to me.


maybe they sent you a free gift!!!  If you end up getting your order though -&gt; lucky you!  I actually called Birchbox before the mass email went out and was told that there was an issue with their warehouses and they're moving or switching warehouses or something (don't remember) and that's why there are shipping delays.  She also said that my order would definitely ship out today as would most others but I still see my order as processing and haven't received an email confirming shipment.


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 24, 2014)

jayeme said:


> This is weird: I placed an order last week for the Meet Matt(e) Nude set and a pick 2. Still haven't received a shipping notice. Today, I got the generic "here's 100 pts sorry for the delay" email....And a notification from UPS MyChoice that a package from Birchbox will be delivered tomorrow. But that's the only thing I'm expecting from BB! So, we'll see what's in that box......I'm curious now! Whatever it is, they apparently don't know they've sent it to me.


That's really odd. I ordered mine and got it super quick. It makes you wonder why some orders are being delayed and others aren't... Especially when we ordered the same thing!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 24, 2014)

My second box finally updated and shipped!  

-Kind Bar (Yum, I wanted another one!)

-CC Nail Polish (In Breakfast At... if the picture can be trusted!)

-Yogini Perfume (Yay!)

-Travel sized Beauty Protector Spray (Yay!)

-Sumita Eyeliner (cannot tell the color from the picture, desperately hoping for the plum shade.  It's Box 37, if anyone got this box and can let me know, that'd be lovely!)

This is my account with nothing checked in the profile, and I consistently receive excellent boxes from it.  Oh Birchbox, you make me crazy!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 24, 2014)

Placed an order on Friday that hasn't shipped yet.. and I didn't get the 'delay' email on that account. Think it's even worth contacting them with all the warehouse issues? I'm trying so hard to be patient, but everything I ordered still shows in stock except the pick two.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Jaly (Apr 24, 2014)

I got a second account with the sfbb10 code.

Thought my first box would be may just got my tracking on that account for April. Was annoyed at first but when I looked at my box I'm HAPPY!! This second account April box will have the Cynthia rawley liner, thebalm cream blush, kloranr dry shampoo stuff I wanted and been trying to trade for.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

Oh and it has three naykio? Sample in foil packets. And ofcouraw the kind bar. 7 items 70pts!


----------



## cari12 (Apr 24, 2014)

I've placed 3 full sized orders. One way back on the 13th, two on the 18th. I emailed about the one on the 13th a couple days ago to see where it was at since it hadn't shipped yet and got the whole "sorry the warehouse moving is delaying shipment, I'm putting 100 points in your account!" email but they never put the points in my account and I don't want to ask for them now. No word on either of my orders from the 18th, I'll probably email about those later this week.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 24, 2014)

cari12 said:


> I've placed 3 full sized orders. One way back on the 13th, two on the 18th. I emailed about the one on the 13th a couple days ago to see where it was at since it hadn't shipped yet and got the whole "sorry the warehouse moving is delaying shipment, I'm putting 100 points in your account!" email but they never put the points in my account and I don't want to ask for them now. No word on either of my orders from the 18th, I'll probably email about those later this week.


Yeah...it's a good thing I don't NEED anything in my orders or I'd be more upset about all these issues. Took forever to get my last order and it was missing a few products because they were out of stock. So..hopefully I'll get those items eventually? Also placed two separate orders on Friday...one of them I got the sorry e-mail for, but the other one I haven't heard anything on. And of course now that I'm looking at the site, everything I ordered is sold out!  &lt;_&lt;

I mean, I'd gladly take all these '100 points' offers, but I'd almost rather have my stuff at this point!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 24, 2014)

I wonder if the sub/cancel-resub and points spending sprees that happened recently are lending a hand to the out of stock and shipping delay issues, on top of the warehouse move.


----------



## LindaD (Apr 24, 2014)

Is anyone able to add a physical gift card to their cart? When I click on the Add to Cart button, it just sends me back to the same gift card page.


----------



## LindaD (Apr 24, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I just want those stupid ice cream bowls to come back in stock. If something cool hits the home section, let me know.


They're back in stock!


----------



## LindaD (Apr 24, 2014)

Whoops, double post


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 24, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> My second box finally updated and shipped!
> 
> -Kind Bar (Yum, I wanted another one!)
> 
> ...


I got box #37, the eyeliner is black   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 24, 2014)

LindaD said:


> They're back in stock!


I ordered them the second I got the email!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 24, 2014)

@kellysilva Nooooooooo!!!! Lol oh well. Someday I'll get a non-black liner!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 24, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> @kellysilva Nooooooooo!!!! Lol oh well. Someday I'll get a non-black liner!


I have an extra--let me know if you would like me to send it to you (call it my version of the cookies we were promising to a moderator for helping with the Midsummer fun)!  It honestly would be my pleasure to do so.


----------



## jayeme (Apr 24, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Pretty sure the pick twos are out of stock, so you'll probably get the Meet Matt(e) and no pick two. Just assuming because I got the same e-mail and the pick two is the only thing I ordered.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This is exactly what happened! I hope the Pick 2 does come later, though. 



tulippop said:


> maybe they sent you a free gift!!!  If you end up getting your order though -&gt; lucky you!  I actually called Birchbox before the mass email went out and was told that there was an issue with their warehouses and they're moving or switching warehouses or something (don't remember) and that's why there are shipping delays.  She also said that my order would definitely ship out today as would most others but I still see my order as processing and haven't received an email confirming shipment.


They have been having issues with this warehouse switch for weeks! Hopefully they sort it all out soon...



ScoutSays said:


> That's really odd. I ordered mine and got it super quick. It makes you wonder why some orders are being delayed and others aren't... Especially when we ordered the same thing!!


It is weird. Have you had a chance to play around with your palette yet? I just opened mine up about 10 minutes ago but I really like it so far! I also did a swatch over the primer that is staying put way better than the no-primer swatches so it seems like that's a good product too.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 24, 2014)

My second box STILL has not updated or shipped. Thanks for allowing me to whine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 24, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I have an extra--let me know if you would like me to send it to you (call it my version of the cookies we were promising to a moderator for helping with the Midsummer fun)! It honestly would be my pleasure to do so.


You are too sweet! Let me get my box first just in case I get the ONE box with the Plum shade. I would feel guilty with two and you may be able to use it for a trade or the midsummer exchange! Thank you SO MUCH though!


----------



## tulippop (Apr 24, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Placed an order on Friday that hasn't shipped yet.. and I didn't get the 'delay' email on that account. Think it's even worth contacting them with all the warehouse issues? I'm trying so hard to be patient, but everything I ordered still shows in stock except the pick two.  &lt;_&lt;


I would contact them because the mass email they sent gave everyone 100 points.


----------



## tulippop (Apr 24, 2014)

jayeme said:


> This is exactly what happened! I hope the Pick 2 does come later, though.
> 
> They have been having issues with this warehouse switch for weeks! Hopefully they sort it all out soon...
> 
> It is weird. Have you had a chance to play around with your palette yet? I just opened mine up about 10 minutes ago but I really like it so far! I also did a swatch over the primer that is staying put way better than the no-primer swatches so it seems like that's a good product too.


This is just sooo... ugh.  Not what you'd expect from a large business.  They have over 800k subscriptions now and it seems like they aren't handling their rapid business growth very well.


----------



## melcore (Apr 24, 2014)

tulippop said:


> I would contact them because the mass email they sent gave everyone 100 points.


Well crap, I didn't get the 100 points with the email I got.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Apr 24, 2014)

I used the Yumi Kim phone case code a couple weeks ago with an order and it never was included in my shipment. I emailed them about it and they gave me 100 points. I feel like the case is worth more than $10, and I think someone else here had the same issue and got to pick something from the bonus shop + a pick two in addition to their 100 points.

They have enough problems right now though, so I don't think I will complain further. Then they sent me a code for free shipping in the shop as some sort of added compensation...um, yeah, I'm an Ace, guys!


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 24, 2014)

jayeme said:


> This is exactly what happened! I hope the Pick 2 does come later, though.
> 
> They have been having issues with this warehouse switch for weeks! Hopefully they sort it all out soon...
> 
> It is weird. Have you had a chance to play around with your palette yet? I just opened mine up about 10 minutes ago but I really like it so far! I also did a swatch over the primer that is staying put way better than the no-primer swatches so it seems like that's a good product too.


I have done swatches for my blog both with and without the primer, but I haven't actually put it on my face yet lol I love it!! It's really pigmented and the primer is great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 24, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> My second box STILL has not updated or shipped. Thanks for allowing me to whine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Seriously?! That is total BS, have they given you any explanation?


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 24, 2014)

I got the points email yesterday and my shipping notice today for my pick two today. This warehouse move is costing them tons.

Eta bc I don't proof read


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 24, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Seriously?! That is total BS, have they given you any explanation?


I figured I would wait until tomorrow had passed since I think I remember something about shipping on the 25th. I could be wrong, it's been a long week. Yeesh


----------



## hellopengy (Apr 24, 2014)

LindaD said:


> Is anyone able to add a physical gift card to their cart? When I click on the Add to Cart button, it just sends me back to the same gift card page.


I believe they are backordered. I ordered 3 and only 1 shipped out- I was told the other 2 were backordered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeesh.  I'm usually so on top of reviews that I had assumed that I had done all of mine already and was trying to figure out how to get enough points to pass 100 in May.  I just realized I hadn't done my reviews yet!  Duh.

And!  Whoo!  $10 gift cards are back!  And, wow, they have added a *lot* of things to the New Products section.  Time to go favorite stuff for potential future purchase.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 25, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yeesh.  I'm usually so on top of reviews that I had assumed that I had done all of mine already and was trying to figure out how to get enough points to pass 100 in May.  I just realized I hadn't done my reviews yet!  Duh.
> 
> And!  Whoo!  $10 gift cards are back!  And, wow, they have added a *lot* of things to the New Products section.  Time to go favorite stuff for potential future purchase.


FINALLY with the dang gift cards. I hounded them on facebook regularly because seriously...how hard is it to fix gift card amounts? It's been almost a week now lol


----------



## knightsgirl (Apr 25, 2014)

I ordered on the 20th, got the "our bad, here's 100 points" email, then got a shipping notice for just the pick two.

The only thing I neeeed is my Klorane eye makeup remover, I ran out and tried this "gentle" chamomile remover from the Body Shop and holy cow did my eyes have an allergic reaction! Super itchy angry red welts on my eyelids, corners and under my eyes. I might just buy it on amazon with prime shipping.

Wednesday I also ordered the In Bloom box, a box of Kind bars and a quirky wrapster thing with my hoarded 50 points and my 25% off code and got the shipping email for it the same day lol!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 25, 2014)

knightsgirl said:


> I ordered on the 20th, got the "our bad, here's 100 points" email, then got a shipping notice for just the pick two.
> 
> The only thing I neeeed is my Klorane eye makeup remover, I ran out and tried this "gentle" chamomile remover from the Body Shop and holy cow did my eyes have an allergic reaction! Super itchy angry red welts on my eyelids, corners and under my eyes. I might just buy it on amazon with prime shipping.
> 
> Wednesday I also ordered the In Bloom box, a box of Kind bars and a quirky wrapster thing with my hoarded 50 points and my 25% off code and got the shipping email for it the same day lol!


That's unfortunate D: I'm using it right now, and I like it. I also like the Sephora brand one, and they seem pretty similar :\

In other news, I wonder if Eyeko is phasing out its old eyeliners for this new line: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/eyeko-eye-do-liquid-eyeliner

It's half the size and still more expensive than the old ones: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/eyeko-skinny-liquid-liner :\ It might be why BB and Sephora both stopped carrying Eyeko in colors other than black... shame. ): Where am I going to get a purple liquid eyeliner now. Stila doesn't have any in purple...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 25, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> That's unfortunate D: I'm using it right now, and I like it. I also like the Sephora brand one, and they seem pretty similar :\
> 
> In other news, I wonder if Eyeko is phasing out its old eyeliners for this new line: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/eyeko-eye-do-liquid-eyeliner
> 
> It's half the size and still more expensive than the old ones: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/eyeko-skinny-liquid-liner :\ It might be why BB and Sephora both stopped carrying Eyeko in colors other than black... shame. ): Where am I going to get a purple liquid eyeliner now. Stila doesn't have any in purple...



ohhh interesting.. i'm going to buy a $16 one. i stocked up on a bunch of eyekos in swaps but they are all *totally* dried out now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i tried the flipping-the-tip-to-the-other-end thing and everything but its super dry and scratchy!


----------



## natashaia (Apr 25, 2014)

i am so confused by the new format.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 25, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> ohhh interesting.. i'm going to buy a $16 one. i stocked up on a bunch of eyekos in swaps but they are all *totally* dried out now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i tried the flipping-the-tip-to-the-other-end thing and everything but its super dry and scratchy!


Right. I thought about swapping for a purple, but I'm worried they'd be dried out. Mine are all actually holding up okay. I have a mini I haven't opened yet and now I'm worried though XD

But I have a friend I rec'd it to who said hers dried out in only a few months and she got it from sephora. I was really embarrassed =.=;; A lot of people complain about their eyekos drying out so maybe they just have a lot of bad ones and why they're trying the new line.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 25, 2014)

The Eye do eyeko liners are a special Alexa Chung editions, I doubt they would have them replace the original.


----------



## celiajuno (Apr 25, 2014)

I placed an order with BB last Friday and part of it shipped out yesterday. Today I got an email saying that one of my items was out of stock and they were refunding my money and giving me 100 points. The item they refunded me for though is the only one that has shipped out. They are having major issues. I hope they get this fixed soon.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 25, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> I placed an order with BB last Friday and part of it shipped out yesterday. Today I got an email saying that one of my items was out of stock and they were refunding my money and giving me 100 points. The item they refunded me for though is the only one that has shipped out. *They are having major issues. I hope they get this fixed soon.*


I agree.  I really want to love BB (&amp; I do right now).  Come on BB, get it together!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 25, 2014)

Logistics giant OHL adding 165 jobs in Mt. Juliet

http://www.bizjournals.com/nashville/morning_call/2014/04/logistics-giant-ohl-adding-165-jobs-in-mt-juliet.html

The company said it chose OHL and Mt. Juliet because of its centralized U.S. location* and faster transit times.* &lt;---


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 25, 2014)

I emailed Birchbox to see why my order from Friday hasnt shipped yet.

She responded &amp; said it's because I chose standard shipping but it should ship soon because they created a label for it. The label was created 4/21.

I basically responded &amp; asked for a better answer. My order confirmation says 'Full-size product order ship within two business days' which, to me, implies it should leave the warehouse in two days regardless of the shipping method chosen. I get that they're having issues right now, but it would be nice if they would just tell me that.


----------



## natashaia (Apr 25, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> I agree.  I really want to love BB (&amp; I do right now).  Come on BB, get it together!


so i live in nashville, and the april box had the longest shipping time for me in my 2.5 years with BB


----------



## IMDawnP (Apr 25, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Logistics giant OHL adding 165 jobs in Mt. Juliet
> 
> http://www.bizjournals.com/nashville/morning_call/2014/04/logistics-giant-ohl-adding-165-jobs-in-mt-juliet.html
> 
> The company said it chose OHL and Mt. Juliet because of its centralized U.S. location* and faster transit times.* &lt;---


I hope something good comes out of the move. I live in NJ and every time I placed a BB order (with standard shipping) I'd receive it in 1-2 days. I just placed an order today and it estimates that with standard shipping I can expect it to _ship _on April 30th.

I've also noticed that my sub boxes have been coming +1 day later each month since late last year. I guess it's sad that I look that forward to it arriving. :wub:


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 25, 2014)

Well, I emailed BB about my second box not shipping or even loading yet. We shall see what they say about it.  At this point, I'm tired of waiting and just contemplating asking if it is too late to cancel the box. Patience is not one of my virtues!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 25, 2014)

My second box is currently en route to my house from Mt Juliet.  The good news is it did NOT go to NJ.  The bad news is it's gone to both Indiana AND Georgia while trying to get to NC.  My poor little box must be a dude, because it will NOT stop and ask for directions!


----------



## gemstone (Apr 25, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I got the full bloom box last night before they claimed it'd be available.  No pick two mystery, but oh well.  I was waiting and waiting for this box to go active, and was going to use my points/gift cards on it, but couldn't wait long enough.  I ended up buying other stuff with points/gift cards, and then paying for this box.  At least it is in the Mother's day shop, and counts for the 50 extra points promo!
> 
> Does anybody know if the nail polish is actually a deluxe mini, or full size?  It shows a full size bottle in all the box pictures, but is listed as deluxe mini.


I didn't see anyone answer this, but I got my box today and the polish is in fact a deluxe mini.  It is 10.4 ml whereas the full size is 15 ml.  The color club minis in contrast are 7 ml. It just looks full size because the bottle is a thick glass.  It is still a great size, though.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 26, 2014)

I emailed BB yesterday, still no answer, but now my account has tracking. No box contents loaded, but there is tracking. Oh wait, they did reply to my email asking me for the email account associated with the account, which I gave in the original email and they replied to that account. Delay tactic? SMH


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 26, 2014)

Eek... Upon closer inspection of my In Full Bloom box, I noticed that there's some weird white stuff floating around in my Tocca roll-on perfume. Anyone else that got the box have the same issue, or is mine special? LOL


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 27, 2014)

@@MissJexie it's not just you!  I think they were talking about it on the "What did you buy with your Birchbox Points" thread...maybe?  I've seen at least 3 other members with the same issue.  I would try to get a pic that shows the floaties and email it to Birchbox Ops.  Because YUCK.  :blink:

ETA:  Oops no it was the May thread.  My bad!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 27, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> @@MissJexie it's not just you!  I think they were talking about it on the "What did you buy with your Birchbox Points" thread...maybe?  I've seen at least 3 other members with the same issue.  I would try to get a pic that shows the floaties and email it to Birchbox Ops.  Because YUCK.  :blink:
> 
> ETA:  Oops no it was the May thread.  My bad!


I'm telling you it was impossible to get a good photo of that floaty stuff. I sent them a little video clip! LOL

If it's that common, they either had an old batch of perfumes, or the perfume is prone to doing that. Someone mentioned that a roller ball that they bought elsewhere did the same thing. Sorry, but I was going to gift some of the things in this box and even if it's normal, I'm not interested in giving someone a perfume with weird things floating in it. Make the bottle opaque if it happens this often!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 27, 2014)

oh my gosh, yes! I would never give someone a floaty bottle of perfume!!!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 27, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> I emailed BB yesterday, still no answer, but now my account has tracking. No box contents loaded, but there is tracking. Oh wait, they did reply to my email asking me for the email account associated with the account, which I gave in *the original email and they replied to that account*. Delay tactic? SMH


I get the feeling they are buried in email and are simply having problems responding to things quickly.  They may also be are also (upon a closer look at the last help ticket I had, I'm changing this from speculation to a fairly certain declaration) triaging things so certain issues get funneled to specific people.  It works this way for my company, although we're not automated yet.  You can email Customer Service eight times asking for a certain thing to be done, but if it's something that Contract Accounting has to handle, it's most likely going to have to wait until Thursday or Friday because I'm *the* CA person for that stuff, and I'm always up to my ass in alligators and certain specific time-sensitive tasks that rule my daily life.  If you email about D on a Friday afternoon, it will probably sit there until the following Friday because I have to do A, B, and C before I can even *look* at D.

As far as not replying to Second Email Address when the issue was about First Email Address, they might be working from a system where they are required to keep all correspondence attached to the account email in question.  I've seen systems where you can't even access information for one account unless you're in that account, and it's a royal pain in the ass to switch from digging up information in one account to respond to an inquiry sent from a second account, so you just respond to the original email and call it good.  I've very specifically not emailed them about issues with Account A from Account B for this precise reason.  I just add "SECOND REQUEST" at the beginning of the subject line.  That usually gets a response.  I use this trick at work *frequently*.  If the second request doesn't work, then I switch to "RESPONSE NEEDED!  THIRD REQUEST."  In other words, not a delay tactic as much as them simply trying to follow the process they need to in order to keep everything straight.  Also:  They use Zendesk, which is an automated workflow system, which can use a trigger system to route things, which makes it easy for some things but hard for others.  Here's a page that explains the trigger system:  https://support.zendesk.com/entries/20011606-Streamlining-workflow-with-ticket-updates-and-triggers


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks Meaganola! Good information and another perspective to help snap me back from my cynical spiral! LOL 

Incidentally, my box contents finally loaded today. I'm getting box #47...interested to see what color eyeliner comes with it.


----------



## Flowerfish (Apr 28, 2014)

Super late to this party, but did anyone get this box? It's Box #11, I'm quite happy with it.





I saw some people talk about their Color Club being goopy and chipping but mine was really good, it wasn't goopy at all and I just wore it for 5 days with zero chips! I kinda want the whole collection now


----------



## melcore (Apr 28, 2014)

Flowerfish said:


> Super late to this party, but did anyone get this box? It's Box #11, I'm quite happy with it.
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> I saw some people talk about their Color Club being goopy and chipping but mine was really good, it wasn't goopy at all and I just wore it for 5 days with zero chips! I kinda want the whole collection now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yep thats the box I received too, but my "how bout them apples" sample was missing. I'm STILL waiting for the replacement to show up in the mail.


----------



## Flowerfish (Apr 28, 2014)

melcore said:


> Yep thats the box I received too, but my "how bout them apples" sample was missing. I'm STILL waiting for the replacement to show up in the mail.


I'm also waiting for a replacement of The Balm sample too! Mine arrived but the inside is damaged so Birchbox are sending a new one.


----------



## jayeme (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey, just putting this out there, if anybody is getting the In Full Bloom box but doesn't want their MAKE blush, let me know and maybe we can work something out! I didn't get the box and that's the item I most wanted, everything else was just like, "well, I'll use it if I have it" but I'm not going to be disappointed if I don't get it. But I really like MAKE lipsticks and I want to try the blush!


----------



## bliss10977 (Apr 29, 2014)

Has anyone gotten their water bottle yet? I got an email last Wednesday that it shipped that day, but no tracking info. And on my acct it still says "on hold."


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 29, 2014)

Aww, haha. I know we sometimes we get frowny face about BB's CS but they truly are fantastic. I made an off-handed request for a recommendation on their Facebook on something to get my Dermablend concealer to stay, and they made me a personalized video. And (i'm pretty sure) they didn't know I'm an Ace. ;D
 
Because they were sweet enough to make me a custom video I just wanted to share~~

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G85b2x1aNcs

edit: wow finding out how to insert that was a pain. But I figured out where the spoiler option is! XD


----------



## Jeaniney (Apr 29, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Aww, haha. I know we sometimes we get frowny face about BB's CS but they truly are fantastic. I made an off-handed request for a recommendation on their Facebook on something to get my Dermablend concealer to stay, and they made me a personalized video. And (i'm pretty sure) they didn't know I'm an Ace. ;D


That's either really sweet or a very clever marketing tactic. I feel sorry for the social media team considering the nutsos that post on their FB. Either way, definitely a nice personal touch which can go a long way!


----------



## wanderingbean (Apr 30, 2014)

bliss10977 said:


> Has anyone gotten their water bottle yet? I got an email last Wednesday that it shipped that day, but no tracking info. And on my acct it still says "on hold."


Nope!

I just called them. I haven't received my original box, the promised replacement box or the bottle.  Definitely a bummer month to me. They're going to comp my May box for all the problems, but it still stinks that I didn't receive any of the three for April.


----------



## melcore (Apr 30, 2014)

Flowerfish said:


> I'm also waiting for a replacement of The Balm sample too! Mine arrived but the inside is damaged so Birchbox are sending a new one.


Mine finally arrived today after 10 days of waiting! Yay!


----------



## quene8106 (May 1, 2014)

Flowerfish said:


> Super late to this party, but did anyone get this box? It's Box #11, I'm quite happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is the box that i got on my fourth account (just to open for pointgate). i got the white polish instead of the one color needed to complete my collection. (i have two whites, a blue, and a greenish color)


----------



## Spazkatt (May 2, 2014)

Ugh, my Paula's Choice spilled all over my April box, I emailed them April 16th, said they'd send a replacement, but never did. Emailing again, this time with pictures since they obviously don't believe me.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 2, 2014)

I should be getting my box today. I have never gotten a box so late they had charged me for the next box before I got it!  In other news, I logged onto my account and they gave me 100 points for the box being late! Thanks BB, now give me the box! LOL


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 2, 2014)

I got my full size order yesterday! Between my April and Free For All boxes, they definitely got me coming back for more. From the Free For All, I got the Karma Organic nail polish remover (in lavender since they were out of the tea tree) and Alima Pure lip tint in Lotus which is much more pinky than the one that came in the box. Then I also got full sizes of the Supergoop CC cream, Protect &amp; Detangle spray, and I got the full Gala's Gems set, although I think the blue I already got in my box was definitely the best of the set. Kinda feel like I got suckered buying all this stuff right after my first box, but I did have 20% off and I used 100 points and I'm happy with everything. Now I think I want to save my points for one big free purchase.


----------



## pink65419 (May 2, 2014)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/search?s=all&amp;stype=tbm&amp;q=noya I seen this was added to box40 please give me this one bbox!


----------



## Spazkatt (May 3, 2014)

They are now supposedly sending me an entirely new box, since I sent them the picture of the leaked Paula's Choice. Not sure how that works since April is over, but ok!


----------



## normajean2008 (May 3, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> I got my full size order yesterday! Between my April and Free For All boxes, they definitely got me coming back for more. From the Free For All, I got the Karma Organic nail polish remover (in lavender since they were out of the tea tree) and Alima Pure lip tint in Lotus which is much more pinky than the one that came in the box. Then I also got full sizes of the Supergoop CC cream, Protect &amp; Detangle spray, and I got the full Gala's Gems set, although I think the blue I already got in my box was definitely the best of the set. Kinda feel like I got suckered buying all this stuff right after my first box, but I did have 20% off and I used 100 points and I'm happy with everything. Now I think I want to save my points for one big free purchase.


How do you like the Karma Organic polish remover?  I just bought some, in unscented, but it wont get to me until Thursday next week.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 3, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> How do you like the Karma Organic polish remover?  I just bought some, in unscented, but it wont get to me until Thursday next week.


I love it! I've only used it a few times, but other than on the Julep speckle nail polish, it's worked great so far. It's so much nicer than the drugstore stuff I had before.


----------



## Spazkatt (May 4, 2014)

Has anyone else found that the Gala's Gems cc nailpolish chips super easily?


----------



## meaganola (May 4, 2014)

It didn't on me.  I had a slight problem with one tiny spot on the corner of one nail peeling, but that was due to the nail itself, not the polish, and it stayed confined to that one tiny spot.


----------

